#ubuntu-se 2011-06-06
<rolfblidborg> Görs det inte det då?
<rolfblidborg> :p
<D0minat0r> jag vet inte
<D0minat0r> tror inte jag är här varje kväll
<D0minat0r> :P
<rolfblidborg> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/skrmavbild20110606kl005.png/
<rolfblidborg> Tycks? =)
<CasperN> hett
<rolfblidborg> Förutom att min diskmätare vägrar fungera så :)
<CasperN> aha, kanske var texten du syftade på
<x_link> Är väl bara att kolla era loggar, om ni nu sparar det
<x_link> Eller be någon annan som gör det visa.
<rolfblidborg> x_link: Jag tror dig :)
<D0minat0r> x_link: tror dig :)
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: snygg desktop
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r:  tack :)
<x_link> =)
<D0minat0r> min desktop på stationär är ett prjekt just nu som allt annat i detta hus lol
<D0minat0r> bra att jag har iaf program knappen synlig nu
<x_link> rolfblidborg: Kört OSX länge?
<rolfblidborg> x_link: Japp
<rolfblidborg> även os9 :)
<rolfblidborg> Men då var jag endast en liten pojkspoling, så jag förstod inte vad jag gjorde, spenderade mest tiden till att spela Jazzjack rabbit :-)
<D0minat0r> jag behöver ett projektplanerings program eller nått tror jag
<D0minat0r> kommer inte på vad jag höll på med på min server
<rolfblidborg> minecraft till mig?
<D0minat0r> aaah minecraft
<D0minat0r> fan glömt bort kusinens server!!!
<rolfblidborg> Haha :D
<rolfblidborg> Det är ju inget supersvårt att slänga upp :P
<D0minat0r> ne har igång ett med webadmin åt han men webadmin har 8 personer gräns
<D0minat0r> så han vill ha bort den
<rolfblidborg> webadmin till minecraft?
<D0minat0r> de va de jag skulle söka ett minecraft script tmux
<D0minat0r> jo webadmin, ska söka upp länken
<rolfblidborg> java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<rolfblidborg> http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp
<rolfblidborg> Längst ner
<D0minat0r> http://www.phonicuk.com/Software/McMyAdmin.aspx
<x_link> rolfblidborg: Okej
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: jo vet hur man kör den men han vill ha script som skickar direkt via terminalen kommandon till tmux sessionen som hanterar minecraft
<rolfblidborg> Det där såg skoj ut :)
<D0minat0r> den verkar suga kraft
<rolfblidborg> minecraft ja
<D0minat0r> den startar lika många sessioner av webadmin som av minecraft
<rolfblidborg> Det är ju fortfarande i beta och läcker lite
<D0minat0r> lite? :P
<rolfblidborg> Försöker bara låta positiv O:-)
<D0minat0r> hehe
<rolfblidborg> undrar hur det kommer gå på min server :P
<D0minat0r> jo den där webadmin var rätt bra, men han vägrade betala och ville ha bort spärren så då ville han köra utan webadmin
<rolfblidborg> En gammal skruttig burk
<rolfblidborg> :)
<D0minat0r> har kusinens riktiga server stående här den bara krånglar, 4 gig ram, nån super amd cpu m.m
<D0minat0r> men moderkortet kraschar ubuntu server hela tiden
<rolfblidborg> ajdå
<D0minat0r> olika fel varje reboot
<rolfblidborg> Reboota tills den inte klagar längre? =)
<rolfblidborg> Sen låter du den stå :P
<D0minat0r> ibland hittar den inte båda inbyggda 1gigabit nic, ibland klagar den på minnen
<rolfblidborg> Påtal om det, varför har man fler nätverkskort/portar?
<D0minat0r> alltså jag frågade kusinen oxå det
<rolfblidborg> För jag har tre portar på min burk
<D0minat0r> ja alltså har man 100mbit fiber och 2 1 gigabit portar
<D0minat0r> spelar de ju inge roll om du kopplar in båda, för du har ju sammanlagt 100mbit ändå
<D0minat0r> men ska väl va nått sånt dom tänkt?
<D0minat0r> kunna köra vissa grejor med ena porten och annat på andra
<rolfblidborg> kanske
<rolfblidborg> Kanske, säg att man har två stycken minecraft-servrar och måste ha två olika ip-adresser?
<rolfblidborg> Annars ser jag ingen användning av det
<rolfblidborg> :S
<D0minat0r> ett svar på varför man har flera portar: The only advantage I see is one crappy port decides to not work, you have another to choose from.
<D0minat0r> haha
<rolfblidborg> Sant :)
<rolfblidborg> On another note: Jag flyttar snart! :D
<rolfblidborg> Då kommer ni få jobba kan jag säga!
<D0minat0r> :O
<rolfblidborg> Kommer åt min server som ska installeras ubuntu server på samt min desktop som också ska migreras till ubuntu :)
<D0minat0r> :)
<rolfblidborg> Jusste, min lärare tog bort mig som vän på facebook, utan någon som helst anledning
<rolfblidborg> Wat the hell?
<rolfblidborg> Tycker att om man är lärare, och inte vill vara vän med några av sina elever, så får man tacka nej till alla
<rolfblidborg> Trots att det är hennes fritid
<D0minat0r> hehe kompisens kusin tog bort han som vän :D utan förklaring oxå :D
<rolfblidborg> Skiter egentligen i vilket, men det gör det inte rätt av henne...
<D0minat0r> nej de gör det inte
<rolfblidborg> Ska fan konfrontera henne om detta imorgon
<rolfblidborg> Slutar ju ändå på fredag :D
<D0minat0r> :)
<rolfblidborg> Och jag får inga betyg av henne så det är lungt :)
<D0minat0r> hehe jag fick mitt slutbetyg i active directory för windows 2008
<D0minat0r> MVG i kurs a och VG i kurs B
<rolfblidborg> Grattis :)
<rolfblidborg> Jag har gått ett halvår på en folkhögskola helt i onödan :)
<D0minat0r> 78% rätt endast på b kursen, sonen vart sjuk när jag gjorde slutprovet så var bara o packa ihop provet o fara
<rolfblidborg> Adjå
<D0minat0r> ja nå mitt AD kurs var onödigt oxå tanken var att jag skulle till Kalix Tele 24 i stockholm på prao men arbetsförmedlingen drog in det för mig
<D0minat0r> skulle få 4 veckors praktiskt erfarenhet av att sköta stort nät
<rolfblidborg> ofan
<rolfblidborg> LÃ¥ter skoj :)
<D0minat0r> jo men de gick i stöpet
<rolfblidborg> aha
<rolfblidborg> mjo
<D0minat0r> hade inte cash nog o göra prao utan stödet
<D0minat0r> så jag tänkte lära mig linux varianten av AD istället :D
<D0minat0r> har ju hemma en server och 5 klienter
<rolfblidborg> aah, därför du började hänga på #Ubuntu-se? :D
<D0minat0r> + 2 android mobilen
<D0minat0r> mjaa mest för att jag vart less på windows, har ju gått över helt till ubuntu
<rolfblidborg> Tänkte slänga in Ubuntu på min HTC HD2 :D
<rolfblidborg> aha :)
<D0minat0r> men nu efter 2+ månader, jag har inte saknat nått från windows
<D0minat0r> har hittat ett linux variant till allt utom att uppdatera min sony ericsson andoid mobil :s
<D0minat0r> vilket är så konstigt i sig för android byggs på linux, men för att koppla upp den mot datorn måste du ha windows
<rolfblidborg> Mjo
<rolfblidborg> Som tur är kör jag iPhone och har macen till allt syncande
<D0minat0r> har gjort valet att allt jag kö ska vara så öppet som möjligt från o med nu så för mig blir det linux, android och säkert en android/linux läsplatta
<rolfblidborg> Mjo
<rolfblidborg> Jag vill mest ha ubuntu-desktop för att leka
<rolfblidborg> Behöver någonting att göra i sommar :D
<x_link> Har Linux på laptopen och en desktop hemma med Windows 7 Ultimate som jag kör som arbetsdator, jobbar hemifrån med den.
<D0minat0r> WeTab som platta ska jag ha :)
<rolfblidborg> Tänkte köra en iPad så fort jag har råd :)
<rolfblidborg> Köpa*'
<rolfblidborg> Men wth, är man fattig student så är man :)
<D0minat0r> alltså ipad o iphone o hemma media är jäkligt schysst att sätta upp allt för kompisen kär med bara såna grejor o han sköter ju tvn från ipad o iphone
<D0minat0r> all musik är enkelt att flytta till andra högtalare
<rolfblidborg> aah
<rolfblidborg> Via en mediadator?
<rolfblidborg> Eller tv'n direkt?
<rolfblidborg> ahaa
<rolfblidborg> aah, men airserver
<rolfblidborg> Det är riktigt mysigt faktiskt
<D0minat0r> han sköter tv direkt och så styr han sin xbmc live oxå
<rolfblidborg> Funtar på att köpa en mac mini för att ha till tv'n
<D0minat0r> han sa han har fjärrkontroll i ipad, han tyckte de va schysst att ha fjärrkontroll med tv guide i samma :P
<rolfblidborg> istället för en dvd-spelare också
<rolfblidborg> Förstår honom
<D0minat0r> min htpc är en dualcore laptop just nu, med ubuntu 11.04 och XBMC
<rolfblidborg> Vad är XBMC?
<D0minat0r> fulkopplad med vga till hdmi
<D0minat0r> http://xbmc.org/
<D0minat0r> så här ser min media center ut: http://xbmc.org/skins/confluence/
<rolfblidborg> Wow
<rolfblidborg> Kan linux se så snyggt ut? :P
<D0minat0r> haha du kan köra antingen xbmc som operativ eller xbmc som ett program till linux
<rolfblidborg> Okej, hur fungerar det med en ftp?
<rolfblidborg> Går det att koppla ihop på något sätt?
<D0minat0r> smb, nfs
<D0minat0r> tydligen inte nfs
<rolfblidborg> Är inte det filsystem?
<D0minat0r> smb utdelning
<rolfblidborg> aha, men servern kommer ju finnas på nätverket, så det borde ju vara chill?
<D0minat0r> jo jag har min xbmc som söker utdelningar på servern
<D0minat0r> bra youtube addon finns det oxå om man vill ha igång musikvideos på festen
<rolfblidborg> aha :)
<rolfblidborg> Tyvärr så har ju youtube lagt in reklam nu
<rolfblidborg> :/
<D0minat0r> denna plockar bort allt sånt :P
<rolfblidborg> ooh :O
<rolfblidborg> Porr! :D
<D0minat0r> har inte sett reklam en enda gång via xbmc
<D0minat0r> haha du vill ha redtube addon till den? :D
<rolfblidborg> Haha, nää, syftade på att det var porrigt att den tog bort reklam :D
<D0minat0r> ja haha
<rolfblidborg> Men wth, redtube addon är väll aldrig fel...? Nu när du säger det så O:-)
<D0minat0r> men ändå ganska fint, jag mountade kompisens mapp i stockholm med sshfs lokalt sen la jag till den lokala mappen i xbmc och kunde streama filmer frpn sthlm :P
<rolfblidborg> Coolt :)
<D0minat0r> men att de tog bandbredd för han :D
<rolfblidborg> Vad är sshfs? :P
<D0minat0r> ssh file system? tror jag
 * rolfblidborg har fortfarande mycket att lära
<rolfblidborg> aha
<D0minat0r> för jag tillåter inte okrypterad utdelning/ftp till min burk för jag kör med rsa nyckel login så sshfs är fint
<rolfblidborg> ok
<rolfblidborg> ftp är så simpelt, så det duger för mig :)
<rolfblidborg> Och om man ska dela ut någonting till en okunnig polare så blir det krångligt annars
<D0minat0r> men inne i lokala nätet har jag okrypterad samba har bara låst de till interna nätet
<D0minat0r> winscp = ssh ftp :)
<rolfblidborg> aha :)
<D0minat0r> lol jag snackar som om jag kan så mycke :D har hållt på med ubuntu 2 månadet
<D0minat0r> månader*
<rolfblidborg> Det är ändå ganska bra jobbat :)
<D0minat0r> ja har ju lagt mycket tid på att verkligen försöka läramig allt de jag behöver ha hemma
<D0minat0r> sitter ju varje dag uppkoplad till min server och kollar hur grejor funkar och läser guider
<rolfblidborg> Det är skoj att ha någonting fungerande hemma, såsom en mediadator som kan läsa data från alla datorer i hemmet osv
<D0minat0r> jo har ju dreambox för min satellit hemma så med min gamla xbox som har xbmc i sig kopplar jag mig mot dreambox och ser på tv i sovrummet
<rolfblidborg> kan man installera xbmc på ett gammalt xbox? :O
<D0minat0r> ja på chippat :D
<D0minat0r> finns en xbmc4xbox
<rolfblidborg> Håller det prestandan då?
<rolfblidborg> så att den inte börjar lagga vid hd-filmer
<D0minat0r> ja men inte hd iaf inte för mig
<rolfblidborg> ok :)
<D0minat0r> kan vara för att min hd kabel är trasig vet inte
<rolfblidborg> Sen tankar inte jag så mycket HD :)
<rolfblidborg> Men OM man vill :p
<rolfblidborg> Annars tror jag inte att xbox har HD
<D0minat0r> vet inte hur den funkar eftersom jag just nu tillfälligt kör med scartkabeln från xboxen
<rolfblidborg> Eller pratar vi 360 nu eller 1:a?
<D0minat0r> 1a
<rolfblidborg> ok :)
<D0minat0r> roligt o hålla på med datorer, folk tycker jag har alldeles för mycket nätverk hemma :D
<rolfblidborg> för mycket? pfft!
<rolfblidborg> Tänk vad jag kommer ha i mitt lilla studentrum sen då? :D
<D0minat0r> man har alltid användkng för nått folk säger datorn är för gammal så köper dom en ny, jag säger smäll in linux så blir den som ny :D
<rolfblidborg> haha
<rolfblidborg> Nja, jag gillar nog prestanda lite mer
<rolfblidborg> Vill att allt ska flyta på ordentligt, vad jag än gör
<rolfblidborg> min Mac är väll på gränsen egentligen
<rolfblidborg> Men har inte råd med en ny :P
<rolfblidborg> Sen beror det ju på vad man ska ha dom till
<rolfblidborg> Min server är ju inget att hurra över :P
<D0minat0r> jo men min tv klarar inte av 1080p så va spelar de för roll o spela filmer i det :P
<rolfblidborg> Sant :)
<D0minat0r> min server är en celeron 2,5ghz med 2gig ram
<rolfblidborg> Är ändå för snål med utrymme för att tanka hdfilmer :D
<rolfblidborg> aah
<rolfblidborg> Min har en xenon 1.8 :D
<rolfblidborg> 2.8*
<rolfblidborg> 1 eller 2 gig ram
<D0minat0r> just nu glor jag film från den
<rolfblidborg> Jojo, det beror ju på vad man ska göra med burken också
<D0minat0r> 100mb ram används, 1,2-2% cpu
<rolfblidborg> Ångrar bitter att jag köpte min speldator när jag gjorde det
<rolfblidborg> Alla priser sjönk ett halvår efter
<D0minat0r> den kör just nu apache,mysql,ssh,imapd,samba
<rolfblidborg> verkligen gjorde ett stort hopp
<rolfblidborg> säger mig inte så mycket :P
<D0minat0r> men samma för mig då jag köpte min sista speladator 2 år sen
<rolfblidborg> Du såg bilden på min kanske?
<D0minat0r> webbserver, databas server, ssh, imap mailserver, samba filutdlening till nätverket
<rolfblidborg> aha :)
<D0minat0r> jo så din desktop :)
<rolfblidborg> :)
<rolfblidborg> Den är fin
<rolfblidborg> eller, var
<rolfblidborg> nu får du samma dator för 1/2 av priset
<rolfblidborg> Nja, kanske inte riktigt, men det är inte långt ifrån
<rolfblidborg> om man skippar vattenkylningen, 5tb hårddiskar och bara tar ett grafikkort
<D0minat0r> jag har min dual core 2.8, 2 gigram, nvidia 8800 gs :P
<rolfblidborg> Aha, två år sen?
<D0minat0r> tror de
<D0minat0r> kommer inte riktigt ihpg
<rolfblidborg> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/66878_10150098741869974_710604973_7239660_622502_n.jpg
<rolfblidborg> Om man inte dammar ur den så ofta :)
<D0minat0r> :O
<D0minat0r> har lärt mig en grej ha aldrig datorn på golvet :P
<rolfblidborg> processorn låg på 50 grader i idle :P
<D0minat0r> då suger den in all hundhår o damm, iofs slipper man stöda huset men dator ser ut som självefan :P
<rolfblidborg> 32 efter att jag blåst rent den :P
<rolfblidborg> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/39810_451091969973_710604973_6123620_7009406_n.jpg
<rolfblidborg> Där ser man lite bättre :)
<D0minat0r> oj oj dessa speldatorer :P
<rolfblidborg> :D
<rolfblidborg> hade precis fyllt 18 och fått en massa pengar
<D0minat0r> haha
<rolfblidborg> lade en del på datorn :)
<rolfblidborg> Sen blir det ju den här "Om man lägger 500 till så får man detta också"
<rolfblidborg> :p
<D0minat0r> va gjorde jag nä jag var 18, jo eftersom det är norrland vart de bil,soppa, och bärs
<rolfblidborg> aha :)
<rolfblidborg> Jo, bira gick åt :D
<rolfblidborg> Fick 110 000 när jag fyllde 18
<D0minat0r> så gick data karriären åt skogen :D
<rolfblidborg> Tog slut på 4 månader -.-
<D0minat0r> oj satan
<D0minat0r> 4 månader?
<rolfblidborg> Japp
<D0minat0r> du verkligen jobbade för att bli av med det?
<rolfblidborg> Nope
<rolfblidborg> Faktiskt inte
<D0minat0r> iofs 110k inte mycket
<rolfblidborg> Köpte två datorer, ipod, telefon och söp en jävla massa
<D0minat0r> jag skrev ju ett papper så hade jag lån på 470k
<rolfblidborg> Gick ut på finare ställen, förkrökade inte, bjöd polare (inte så ofta dock)
<rolfblidborg> o.0?
<D0minat0r> köpte kåk :P
<rolfblidborg> aha :D
<rolfblidborg> Det var ju inte så farligt :O
<rolfblidborg> Eller, beror kanske på var man bor
<D0minat0r> men de räckte int för kärringa, året efteråt direkt ikea kom hit fick jag fara o hämta kök för 60papp
<rolfblidborg> ouch
<D0minat0r> mm och hon var snäll och gav mig 2 veckor att göra allt oxå :D
<D0minat0r> riva gamla köket, dra ny el, vatten, nytt golv, tak rubbet
<rolfblidborg> tror grannarna köpte sin kåk för 1mil, en gammal skitkåk, en våning och 2 rok typ
<rolfblidborg> på två veckor? :P
<D0minat0r> japp
<rolfblidborg> Lider med dig
<rolfblidborg> :)
<D0minat0r> då klappade man sig för bröstet när man gick tillbaka till sin vanliga jobb(Semester) och murade i 12-16 timmar per dag
<rolfblidborg> :)
<D0minat0r> fyfan solen gick upp
<rolfblidborg> haha :)
<rolfblidborg> Tur att man bor lite mer söderut :D
<D0minat0r> jobbigt när man inte hinner i säng före den går upp
<D0minat0r> varje sommar samma sak
<rolfblidborg> MÃ¥ste vara bra att festa i norrland
<rolfblidborg> Man blir ju alltid piggare när solen går upp
<D0minat0r> ja man vet ju aldrig vilken dag festerna slutar på :P
<D0minat0r> allt flyter som ihop
<rolfblidborg> Yeah
<rolfblidborg> Underbart :D
<D0minat0r> mja kan bli slitsamt :P
<rolfblidborg> Nu låter du lite gammal ;)
<D0minat0r> nå inte orkar jag som när jag var 20 iaf
<rolfblidborg> :)
<rolfblidborg> Hur gammal är du?
 * D0minat0r är bara 30 år ung ännu
<rolfblidborg> Aha :)
 * rolfblidborg är 19 och ganska bitter över det
<D0minat0r> länge sen man fick sova längre än 7.30 efter att man fick sonen
<rolfblidborg> Mjo, det förstår jag
<rolfblidborg> Han är inte så gammal va?
<D0minat0r> ändå är man uppe till 3 på morgonen
<D0minat0r> ne under 2, fyller 2 i september
<rolfblidborg> ok :)
<D0minat0r> kolla klart detta sen sova
<rolfblidborg> :)
<rolfblidborg> Mjo, borde också sova
<rolfblidborg> Stor dag imorgon :D
<rolfblidborg> ska skriva på wwdc.tastiskt.se
<D0minat0r> va e de? :)
<rolfblidborg> http://tastiskt.se
<rolfblidborg> Nyhetssida som jag skriver för
<rolfblidborg> Vi ska skriva live om wwdc imorgon
<D0minat0r> ahaa
<rolfblidborg> http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/
<D0minat0r> va e wwdc :P
<D0minat0r> aahaa
<D0minat0r>  :)
<rolfblidborg> :)
<rolfblidborg> Apple lanserar nya grejjer :D
<D0minat0r> oioioi denna apple sekt :P
<rolfblidborg> :D
 * rolfblidborg is a fanboy
<D0minat0r> :D
<rolfblidborg> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/25338_401295784973_710604973_4887875_6317118_n.jpg
 * rolfblidborg fanboy :D
<D0minat0r> jaa de verkar ju så för alla apple fantaster
<rolfblidborg> :)
<D0minat0r> då ska dom ha allt med ett lsd spetsat äpple logo
<D0minat0r> :P
<rolfblidborg> Nu är det dock inte lsd'at längre :(
<D0minat0r> ne jag såg de på wwdc att den verkar vara modern
<rolfblidborg> har varit sen -00 kanske
<rolfblidborg> sen OS X kom
<D0minat0r> oj :P
<rolfblidborg> 01?
<D0minat0r> fråga inte mig min mac karriär varade i 15 minuter
<D0minat0r> :D
<rolfblidborg> haha :D
<CasperN> skulle klassa apple mer som Bromo-dragonfly än lcd
<Linda^> :o
<D0minat0r> 10 minuter på jobbet och satt 5 minuter på farsans test imac från jobbet
<CasperN> het klart en farlig drog
<D0minat0r> oj nu vakna resten :D
<rolfblidborg> wow
<rolfblidborg> Finns det fler folk här inne? :
<rolfblidborg> :P
<Linda^> nä
<D0minat0r> snart skriker realubot snacka linux!
<Linda^> :(
<CasperN> nej, nu går jag igen
<rolfblidborg> Hej då :)
<Linda^> snacka windows! :D
 * CasperN gömmer sig
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: haha :D
<Linda^> :(
<D0minat0r> om man sku gå ti sängen o starta donnie darko som jag aldrig hann göra igår
<Linda^> DONNIE DARKO!
<Linda^> bra skit
<D0minat0r> som fan!
<Linda^> om det inte vore för att jag hatar att se på film ensam, så hade jag också sett den
<D0minat0r> vet inte hur många ggr jag sett den men alltid lika bra
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> den blir ju bättre och bättre varje gång
<D0minat0r> hatar oxå att se film ensam
<Linda^> man förstår den mer och mer, men ändå blir den mer konstig för varje gång
<D0minat0r> men inte mycket att göra åt det :P
<Linda^> jag glor på serier istället ensam
<Linda^> :)
<D0minat0r> jo har just nu stargate universe maraton :P
<rolfblidborg> ooh
<rolfblidborg> har allt på datorn
<rolfblidborg> _allt_
<rolfblidborg> Sett två avnitt :(
<D0minat0r> spelat in allt
<D0minat0r> sett nu 9 avsnitt
<rolfblidborg> eller, aah, inte bara universe utan stargate :)
<Linda^> jag kör maraton på supernatural
<D0minat0r> sett sg-1 i sträck alla 10 säsonger :D
<D0minat0r> ooh supernatural :d
<rolfblidborg> Länge sen jag hade maraton
<rolfblidborg> kommer inte åt min data :(
<rolfblidborg> HÃ¥rddiskarna sitter i en polare datorn -.-
<CasperN> BDFL, Benevolent Dictator For Life, välvillig diktator på livstid? låter inte det på ett sätt även negativt?
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benevolent_Dictator_For_Life
<CasperN> ny term för min del, men tyckte det lät lite lustigt
<D0minat0r> hehe
<D0minat0r> nej fan nu sova för mig
<rolfblidborg> God natt!
<D0minat0r> kl e 3 redan :O
<D0minat0r> god natt!
<CasperN> natt natt
<rolfblidborg> Wooh! 160mb RAM ledigt!
<amelia> fan vilket jobb det är att ta bort sitt CV från alla jävla sidor man är med på då.. :(
<Stockholm_Angel> va är : Tripwire-binärerna finns i /usr/sbin och databaserna finns i /var/lib/tripwire. Det rekommenderas starkt att dessa platser sparas på ett skrivskyddat media (exempel, monterad diskett utan skrivmöjlighet). Se /usr/share/doc/tripwire/README.Debian för detaljer.
<haffe> Hello.
<mieowww> Hmm. Verkar som att jag blandat ihop Hans Mosesson och Ulf Dageby i flera år... :(
<Linda^> :o
<mieowww> :/
<Linda^> :\
<mieowww> :[
<Linda^> jaha
<mieowww> Mjaha.
<Linda^> Ja.
<mieowww> Har du en blogg?
<Linda^> ja
<mieowww> Länka?
<Linda^> why?
<mieowww> Kul.
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> känner jag dig?
<mieowww> Nä.
<Linda^> precis
<Linda^> skriv en egen blogg :(
<mieowww> Nä...
<Linda^> jo!
<mieowww> Tråkiga Linda.
<Linda^> durå
<D0minat0r> haha
<rolfblidborg> God morgon
<D0minat0r> god morgon
<D0minat0r> eller dag för mig hehe
<rolfblidborg> Idag fick jag sova till halv 11
 * rolfblidborg är bitter
<D0minat0r> du har inget o vara bitter för
<D0minat0r> 06:00 skulle cars spelas för första gången i detta hus
<rolfblidborg> Nöjer din son sig med att filmen spelas?
<mieowww> Det är aldrig annat än klagande från föräldrar. Ändå skaffar ni barn. Ofattbart.
<D0minat0r> mieowww: klagar inte :)
<D0minat0r> men sa att rolfblidborg inte har nått att vara bitter över när han får sova halva dagen :P
<rolfblidborg> Jag är inte förälder, bara storebror som bor i vardagsrummet, går det att sova ut en enstaka gång då? Nääe!
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: ja han nöjer sig med att man fixar igång filmen sen låter han mig sova medans han studsar på min rygg o peter mig i ögonen :D
<mieowww> Jag ramlade ihop på sängen med alla kläder på och utan att ha borstat tänderna och vaknade upp med blodsmak och äckelsvettig kropp.
<mieowww> "Åh nej... inte ännu en dag vid livet."
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: Jaja, men när dem är så små så kan de inte gör så  mycket skada :D
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: ojojoj du skulle se hur min näsa såg ut när jag tog bort batterierna från xbox kontrollen...kan säga var en del skinn som flög av när sonen drämde till mig på käften för att kontrollen slutade blinka :P
<rolfblidborg> haha :P
<Linda^> vilka problem!
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> jag sov 3 timmar inatt! Upp och tvätta kl 7. yay!
<Linda^> och nu när jag är klar kan jag inte somna om :(
<mieowww> Kan du inte tvätta och laga mat och jobba åt mig, Linda^?
<mieowww> Skulle behöva en dylik flickvän.
<D0minat0r> Linda^: gick ur rummet just efter 2, somnade 3 jag med vaknade 06 :)
<Linda^> mieowww: va nej!
<Linda^> D0minat0r: fan vad mys :P
<D0minat0r> mena ju hehe
<D0minat0r> men ja é int bitter
<D0minat0r> :)
<mieowww> Linda^ är t.o.m. för snål att länka till sin blågg.
<Linda^> D0minat0r: fast det är nog mysigare att bli väckt av ett barn än att mobilen ringer för väckning för att du ska tvätta >_<
<D0minat0r> Linda^: ja det är det
<Linda^> mieowww: Ameh. Jag känner inte dig. Om jag länkar så komm du veta allt om mig >_<
<Linda^> not fair dude.
<D0minat0r> har faktiskt inte använt väckarklocka sen 2a september 2009 :P
<mieowww> Linda^ är säkert Kissie.
<D0minat0r> haha
<mieowww> http://kissies.se/
<Linda^> Ah.
<Linda^> Jag är snyggare än henne dock
<rolfblidborg> Då har jag träffat Linda^ och kallat henne för hora,
<Linda^> utan spackel dessutom.
<rolfblidborg> Single best thing i've ever done
<D0minat0r> vacker utan spackel :D
<Linda^> nu vet jag  inte hur gammal kissie är, men jag är troligtvis äldre.
<Linda^> Inget med mig passar in på henne :)
<D0minat0r> kissie är väl 16 typ?
<Linda^> men usch
<Linda^> kan ho inte sätta sig i skolbänken då+
<D0minat0r> nu har jag säkert fel men
<Linda^> ibland funderar jag på att skapa en blogg enbart för att provocera
 * D0minat0r måste kolla upp nu
<mieowww> Snyggare än Kissie?
<Linda^> mot alla dessa bloggerskor
<Linda^> då blir jag kändis
<Linda^> och rik?
<mieowww> Du har ju en blogg redan.
<D0minat0r> 20 e hon
<mieowww> Knäpp-Linda.
<Linda^> mieowww: ja men den är mer personlig.
<mieowww> Kissie har enorma meloner.
<Linda^> jag skulle ju skaffa en, där ingen vet vem jag är
<rolfblidborg> mieowww de är snea :P
<Linda^> ni är snea
<Linda^> jag är hungrig
<Linda^> :(
<rolfblidborg> Alltså, om man nu ska länka till Du gamla du fria på facebook, kan man då inte välja en version som _INTE_ Sjungs av ultima thule?
<mieowww> Varför det, rolfblidborg?
<D0minat0r> känner också lite hunger
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: ja, det gjorde jag
<rolfblidborg> mieowww:  För att den är kass!
<mieowww> Ultima Thule gjorde en massa bra låtar, ju.
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: word.
<rolfblidborg> mieowww Absolut, men inte nationalsången.
<Linda^> varför inte hålla sig till orginalet?
<D0minat0r> alltså länka till en riktig version.
<D0minat0r> orginal
<rolfblidborg> Nah, det blir lite svårt :P
<mieowww> Det är ju inte direkt som att nationalsången gjordes av ett band?
<D0minat0r> jag har en svensk flagga på gården
<mieowww> Det är som klassisk musik... någon måste "föra upp" den.
<mieowww> Eller vad det heter.
<Linda^> med ulthima thule?
<Linda^> :D
<mieowww> Ultima. Det är latin.
<Linda^> ursäkta min felstavning då.
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> nu får du verkligen inte min bloggadress
<mieowww> Undrar var man pratade latinska. :S
<rolfblidborg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaNZGUW6eVU
<rolfblidborg> Typ denna? :P
<Linda^> i latinien
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: nej tack inte nå stormvind
<mieowww> rolfblidborg: Den bästa versionen är dock denna: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvJvv4_q1Hc
<rolfblidborg> försökte hitta om tommy körberg hade gjort den, men hittade inget
<rolfblidborg> Den är kass!
<Linda^> :\
<Linda^> så.. vem bjuder på käk idag?
<cahoot> var glad att du lever i ett land där man inte behöver fira sin 'nationaldag'
<D0minat0r> Linda^: jag bjuder på hemmalagat ;P
<Linda^> D0minat0r: komsi komsi
<mieowww> Ett land där det bara finns tre kasinon och där alla är statliga.
<D0minat0r> cahoot: behöver inte? vi får ju inte fira i Sverige
<rolfblidborg> http://vimeo.com/23394772
<rolfblidborg> :D
<cahoot> jovisst får du men det är knappast ett djupt känt behov hos de flesta
<rolfblidborg> Får får vi ju, känns som att det bara är nynazister som säger att vi inte _får_ fira
<rolfblidborg> Klart som fan att du får fira
<Linda^> alltså.. min teori till att nationaldagen numera är röd dag, är ju för att alla somaliebarn inte ska "tvingas" sjunga den på skolan.
<mieowww> Varför skulle en nynazist säga det?
<rolfblidborg> mieowww för att de ska klaga på allt som har med invandringen att göra
<D0minat0r> och nu ska inte tror jag är nå rasist eller nått har ju själv finsk påbrå :P då skulle jag ju får  sparka på mig själv varje dag haha
<rolfblidborg> Närå :)
<D0minat0r> men men jag kommer ihåg i skolan när vi faktiskt firade nationaldagen
<Linda^> lala
<D0minat0r> skolavlsutning gick man i parad med flaggbärare längst fram
<Linda^> what
<Linda^> vi fick glass
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: Det gör vi inte längre
<rolfblidborg> tyvärr
<Linda^> efter att vi stod i ring runt flaggan och sjöng.
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: ne jag vet
<mieowww> Nuförtiden är det bönestund till Allah istället.
<rolfblidborg> mieowww Nja, inte direkt va?
<D0minat0r> mieowww: kanske inte precis men idag så tar skolan avstånd från sånt firande
<Linda^> mieowww: alla invandrare är ju inte automatiskt muslimer
<D0minat0r> precis
<Linda^> D0minat0r: Skolan har inget val. DET ÄR EN RÖD DAG! :p
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: VA?" :O
<mieowww> Känns som att typ vita amerikaner inte räknas som invandrare om de kommer hit. :S
<Linda^> säger ju det... Enbart därför det blev en röd dag :(
<D0minat0r> Linda^: ja iofs där har du rätt :P
<Linda^> "hur får vi slut på detta eviga gnäll? LET'S MAKE IT RED! - Vem bryr sig om pingst?"
<Linda^> Ehe..
<mieowww> En konstig grej jag noterade häromdagen: i Subway-affärerna i Sverige har de skrivit 50% av all text på engelska och 50% på svenska, helt blandat.
<mieowww> Varför inte antingen ha 100% svenska eller 100% engelska?
<Linda^> mieowww: för att inte alla svenskar kan engelska?
<Linda^> och alla som kan engelska kan inte svenska?
<mieowww> Alltså... inte dubbel info.
<Linda^> huh?
<mieowww> Utan slumpmässiga delar är på vardera språk.
<Linda^> jaha
<Linda^> ehum.. jag vet inte. vart var du? :D
<cahoot> svengrish?
<mieowww> Nä... bokstavligen engelska och svenska blandat på alla skyltar.
<mieowww> Stockholm.
<D0minat0r> svengelska så klart börjar bli poulärt
<rolfblidborg> Undra om det är något nationaldagsfirande i Helsingborg idag
<Linda^> mieowww: jamen.. var?
<mieowww> Svengelska har inget med det att göra.
<mieowww> Kungens Kurva.
<Linda^> okej
<Linda^> svengelska är gay
<D0minat0r> här i norrland har vi ju meänkieli...det blandas finska o svenska hejvbillt
<Linda^> men norrland? Du skulle fixa käk till mig!
<Linda^> vafan.
<mieowww> Svengelska är ju dålig svenska eller dålig engelska som är starkt influerade av grammatiken i det andra språket.
<mieowww> Meänkieli...
<cahoot> Linda^, 2 av 4 engelska vsb
<D0minat0r> Linda^: ja men jag behöver ju inte börja än, lär ta ett tag för dig
<Linda^> cahoot: va?
<D0minat0r> och du har ju inte ens lämnat ircen ännu :P
<Linda^> D0minat0r: Du ska komma hit?
<Linda^> pfft!
<Linda^> likewise mister.
<D0minat0r> haha
<D0minat0r> makaronlåda :D
<cahoot>  'ok, svengelska är gay'
<Linda^> cahoot: vsb?
<cahoot> vilket skulle bevisas
<mieowww> Vsb.... vsssssssssssssssb...
<mieowww> Som flugor.
<cahoot> omedveten ironi?
<Linda^> cahoot: jag kan ju inte skriva "svengelska är bög/lebb/homo"
<Linda^> ser ju knasigt ut
<Linda^> sen menar jag inte bög/lebb/homo när jag skriver gay
<Linda^> jag menar helt enkelt gay :)
<rolfblidborg> Glad?
<cahoot> uppenbart ett fall av omedveten ironi i så fall
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: nah..  Det är väl mer nåt man säger när något är knas? :D
<Linda^> kanelbullar till frukost. Vad tror ni?
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: Bjussa mig också!
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: Nej! >_<
<rolfblidborg> Linda^:  =O
<rolfblidborg> EGO!
<D0minat0r> ser på min facebook: Kanske är en sido effekt av drogerna, men grannen tog ut snöplogen skrapa på vägen ser ut att funka ser ingen snö. Ah just det klädseln är tydligen onödigt kallingar räcker.
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: Ja?
<D0minat0r> min granne skriver så om nån som bor hör i närheten måste nog ut o titta på på spektaklet :D
<Linda^> D0minat0r: vilken jobbig mening :D
<D0minat0r> Linda^: ja men man fattar va han menar :P
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: Bara att springa 3 kilometer då? :D
<Linda^> D0minat0r: nästan :(
<Linda^> ingen på min facebook skriver nå kul :/
<D0minat0r> hehe förra sommaren blev jag väckt på soffan av att polisens swat team hade lagt basecamp på min bakgård :D
<Linda^> what
<Linda^> why?
<rolfblidborg> Ingen som bor i Helsingborg och är sugen på att bjuda på kaffe?
<D0minat0r> dom skulle plocka nån gubbe hör i byn som tydligen hade vapen :O
<rolfblidborg> Har inget kaffe hemma -.-
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: jag har ett paket kokkaffe... som aldrig kommer tömmas. Bara att hämta :P
<D0minat0r> jag gick ut och fråga örhmm kan ni sga vad som pågår och fick till svar: inget det är lugnt du kan gå tillbaka in
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: kokkaffe?
<D0minat0r> det mest idiotiska var att en granne ringde till mig och frågade: va fan har du lyckats med nu då? :O
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: Ja. Kokkaffe.
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: http://www.mathem.se/images/products/medium/kaffe-kok-500g-ica.jpg
<D0minat0r> kokkaffe är ju gott :)
<rolfblidborg> ok :)
<rolfblidborg> Bor du i Helsingborg?
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: Nej.
<rolfblidborg> :(
<Linda^> :)
<Linda^> Men om två veckor bor jag inte alls långt ifrån >_<
<Linda^> TYVÄRR
<Linda^> men tänker inte ta med mig kaffet för det :p
<rolfblidborg> På lördag flyttar jag till stockholm >.<
<Linda^> Haha
<D0minat0r> lol
<Linda^> awesome! Du får vänta två månader på kaffet då
<Linda^> tills jag är tillbaka
<rolfblidborg> ok :)
<Linda^> vart ska du flytta?
<D0minat0r> fan om man skulle dra te storstan nu när sonen drar till sin mammam och skattepengarna kommer :P
<D0minat0r> senast jag var där hamnade jag på efterfest i rinkeby och hittade inte hem :D
<Linda^> Nej D0minat0r . Här finns inget att se nu när jag drar :P
<Linda^> Rinkeby <3
<Linda^> frågan är hur man hamnar på efterfest i rinkeby?
<D0minat0r> ja de kom nå grabbar framför puben o fråga hej kompis ksa du me på efterfest vi bjuder på taxci o gratis bärs, jag bara javisst jag härde bara gratis öl :D
<Linda^> var du ensam?
<D0minat0r> javisst eller hade en polare som var inne på puben ännu
<Linda^> så du dissade?
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> TILL RINKEBY
<Linda^> du vet inte var i rinkeby du hamnade antar jag?
<D0minat0r> men efterfest! gratis bärs!
<rolfblidborg> Aldrig varit i Rinkeby
<D0minat0r> nej ingen aning
<Linda^> :D
<rolfblidborg> Fel sida stan för mig
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: Vart i stockholm ska du bo?
<rolfblidborg> Bor i Tullinge ^^
<Linda^> aha
<Linda^> bor..
<Linda^> redan
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: Jag är stockholmare från början, bara det att jag flyttade ner i januari för att plugga :)
<Linda^> ok
<Linda^> Jaaaaha!
<rolfblidborg> och nu säger jag: "Fuck this shit"
<rolfblidborg> För jag hittar inget boende
<Linda^> Jag fick erbjudande att bo i tullinge riksten
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: Det är fint där :)
<Linda^> men 3km bort från pendeln
<Linda^> jag kände ba ... nääää
<rolfblidborg> jo
<Linda^> GISSA VAR JAG BOR
<Linda^> :((((
<rolfblidborg> Och bussarna går inte hela tiden
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: riksten? :D
<Linda^> fast det gick nattbussar hem. Det var bra.
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> hem? dit**
<Linda^> menar jag
<Linda^> jag bor i fel sida av stan :D
<rolfblidborg> aha, Rinkeby :p
<Linda^> Men föredrar faktiskt tunnelbaneavstånd
<Linda^> :)
<Linda^> 200 meter från tunnelbanan
<rolfblidborg> Föredrar pendeltåg
<D0minat0r> 3km...grannavstånd här borta :D
<Linda^> men det här jävla huset.. gah!
<rolfblidborg> Flytta till tullinge!
<rolfblidborg> Du kommer inte att ångra dig :)
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: nah, emn vill bo i haninge
<rolfblidborg> ok :)
<D0minat0r> haninge där har jag spenderat mycket tid i min ungdom
<Linda^> ska försöka hitta något efter sommarn
<Linda^> framför allt ska jag försöka få ett jobb
<D0minat0r> tt jobb är alltid kul själv skulle man bli överlycklig av ett jobb just nu
<D0minat0r> och kan inte flytta heller :/
<D0minat0r> flyttar jag tappar jag sonen och det vägrar jag
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> vad är tt jobb? :o
<rolfblidborg> 'ett* tror jag
<D0minat0r> tt skulle stå ett
<Linda^> aha
<Linda^> ok
<D0minat0r> är inte så van med sånhär laptop liknande tangentbord
<Linda^> jag ska försöka snubbla in i IT-branschen
<Linda^> vi får se hur jag lyckas
<D0minat0r> Linda^: om du lyckas kan du ju sätta nått i dörren så jag kan smita in? :D
<D0minat0r> :P
<Linda^> D0minat0r: Ahjo :( detsamma?
<Linda^> tänkte söka till webhallens kundtjänst i sundbyberg
<Linda^> får se..
<D0minat0r> javisst
<Linda^> kan ju vara en fördel om jag känner nån där
<D0minat0r> jag ska försöka mig på D-link här i stan tror jag
<Linda^> doit!
<D0minat0r> min gamla chef är chef där nu
<cahoot> är ikea på gång i dina trakter D0minat0r ?
<D0minat0r> cahoot: ja de har ju varit igång ett bra tag nu :P
<cahoot> aha
<mieowww> I Norrland får IKEA två renar och en älg som kunder.
<mieowww> Som ska köpa nya möbler till sina gryt.
<D0minat0r> mieowww: lol...
<cahoot> mieowww, inte ute i världen så mkt?
<mieowww> Vad menas?
<D0minat0r> ikea i haparanda är ju en av dom bästsäljande fick jag för mig :P
<maxjezy> norrland ftw
<mieowww> LÃ¥ter osannolikt...
<D0minat0r> fan igår alltså fatta att komma till bilen när man måste bråka med isbjörnen som hade parkerat sig framför förardörren..suck :/
<D0minat0r> Sällanköpshandeln i kommunen har de senaste tre åren ökat med 840 procent, visar ny statistik från Handelns utredningsinstitut.
<D0minat0r> te inte ens jag hehe
<Markslap> Inte ens norr om norra polcirkeln ju.
<D0minat0r> haha denna stad är ju för andra året i rad sveriges näst sämsta kommun att bo i :D
<Markslap> Du tror inte att du har ett finger i det?
<rolfblidborg> Vilken är sveriges sämsta+
<D0minat0r> kommer inte ihåg listan
<D0minat0r> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/sveriges-basta-och-samsta-kommuner-hela-listan_3047327.svd
<D0minat0r> of ser du Haparanda är ju i år nr 285 :P
<Linda^> D0minat0r: fixa in mig då :)
<D0minat0r> Linda^: om jag själv kommer in först :P
<Linda^> D0minat0r: du ville ju inte lämna norrland?
<Linda^> D0minat0r: snackar om webhallen nu :)
<Linda^> D0minat0r: eller menade du d-link? *förvirrad*
<D0minat0r> jag snackade om dlink :P
<D0minat0r> alltså jag vill inte förrän jag gjort klart att jag får ta med osnen
<D0minat0r> sonen*
<D0minat0r> lämna norrland
<rolfblidborg> Nää... Dags att göra någonting vettigt
<rolfblidborg> såsom... uhm... tja, gå upp ur sängen i alla fall :)
<D0minat0r> ja samma här mata sonen o sånna grejjer vi höres senare
<Linda^> Ahaja
<rolfblidborg> Puh...
<rolfblidborg> Grannens ungar ville bada i poolen, och deras mamma är nyopererad så hon kan inte pumpa
<rolfblidborg> Gissa vem som fick uppdraget när man gick ut och sa hej?
<Linda^> :D
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: Känner jag skadeglädje? ^^
<mieowww> Är grannens ungar läckra tonårstjejer?
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: Kanske lite?
<rolfblidborg> Linda^:  :)
<rolfblidborg> mieowww: 6 och 8 år
<mieowww> :(
<mieowww> Fotpump?
<rolfblidborg> Men där stod jag i bar överkropp /flex
<Linda^> hah
<rolfblidborg> mieowww: Japp
<mieowww> Tur att det inte var munpump.
<mieowww> Eller då är det inte ens en pump.
<mieowww> Utan man bara blåser upp.
<mieowww> Minns alla sommardagar man blåste upp en stor båt.
<mieowww> Och var helt utmattad...
<rolfblidborg> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2108284/Sk%C3%A4rmavbild%202011-06-06%20kl.%2012.28.30.png <-- ett urval ur denna mannens wall idag
<rolfblidborg> Geeze...
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: Låt mig gissa.. Han.. älskar sitt land? :D
<mieowww> Aldrig hört talas om mannen.
<mieowww> Konstigt att någon kan älska ett skitland med smaklös flagga och ett skämt till kung.
<mieowww> Där 90% är gråsossesoffliggarstugsittararshlen. XD
<kodein> efter att ha haft två helger på raken känns det nu som om det börjar bli verklighet att det är jobb igen imorrn
<kodein> mieowww: du menar att det bara är 10% som röstar?
<rolfblidborg> Sen en annan sak, förlåt, men man gillar inte sina egna posts
<rolfblidborg> Om det inte är någonting speciellt
<rolfblidborg> VÄLDIGT speciellt
<rolfblidborg> Knappt då
<mieowww> :S
<rolfblidborg> Jag är hatisk mot alla som jag har som vänner på facebook
<rolfblidborg> Mest för att JAG har facebook tror jag
 * Linda^ hatar rolfblidborg lite
<rolfblidborg> Linda^:  <3
<Linda^> :(
<rolfblidborg> Linda^:  varför?
<mieowww> Du är en del av problemet. Sluta sitta på den där jävla skitsajten omedelbart.
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: vet inte
<rolfblidborg> Linda^:  Okej :)
<Linda^> kände för det
<Linda^> :)
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: Jaja, hoppas det förbättrar sig i framtiden :)
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: haha
<Linda^> sover ni eller?
<Linda^> tråkbollar
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: Nejdå! :D
<Linda^> chatta då!
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: Hej!
<Linda^> hej!
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: ASL?
<rolfblidborg> :P
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> gud vad tramsigt
<Linda^> och så 90-tal
<rolfblidborg> Hjälpte inte mig till det bättre va? :(
<mieowww> 13/fLiKkAh/Ã¥MÃ¥L
<Linda^> :)
<Linda^> 29, kvinna, stockholm
<mieowww> Alla tjejer är på IRC är snygga tills dess att motsatsen bevisats.
<rolfblidborg> mieowww: Så är det väll alltid? Även fast det inte är på IRC?
<mieowww> IRL ser man ju det...
<maxjezy> mieowww: men de du inte sett
<mieowww> Pja... man vill tycka det.
<maxjezy> it dont take a genious tu figga that out
<rolfblidborg> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article13130634.ab
<rolfblidborg> Var inte mycket kvar av den bilen
<rolfblidborg> WWDC idag! :D
<rolfblidborg> Fel rum,  men skit i det, det är en topic :)
<Linda^> :o
<D0minat0r> jahaja då var man barnfri en vecka
<D0minat0r> på både gott och ont, va fan ska man nu göra för att få tiden att gå
<D0minat0r> installera om alla datorer kanske? :P
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: haha :P
<D0minat0r> inte lätt när de e svårt
<amelia> mieowww: jag trodde alla tjejer på IRC var FBI-agenter..
<D0minat0r> är dom det? :O
<D0minat0r> shiet
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Det är flickor du tänker på :)
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Under 18 :)
<amelia> rolfblidborg: ah, förlåt mig.. och de över 18 är män, eller hur?
<rolfblidborg> amelia: nää, bara nördar :)
<amelia> dammit, svårt att hålla reda på det där alltså..
<relaubot> Hakuna Ubuntu!
<D0minat0r> tjena tjena
<mieowww> http://www.kissies.se/wp-content/gallery/vardagsbilder/keps.jpg <-- Så ser alla tjejer på IRC ut i min drömvärld.
<D0minat0r> du är besatt av den där kissie va?
<Linda^> O.o
<Linda^> Ja det var ett jäkla tjat om kissie
<mieowww> Hon är het.
<rolfblidborg> Kan svära på att mitt itunes har tappat bort musik :(
<D0minat0r> alltså hon ser rätt platig ut måste jag säga
<Linda^> svär inte rolfblidborg
<rolfblidborg> mieowww WAAAA?!
<D0minat0r> plastig*
<rolfblidborg> Hon ser fake ut!
<D0minat0r> ja precis
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: Men jag blir ledsen när jag inte hittar musiken jag vill lyssna på :(
<D0minat0r> tänk hur hon ser ut morgonen efter utan smink
<mieowww> Vad kan jag säga? Verkligheten suger.
<rolfblidborg> Känns som att spotify kanske inte är en helt värdelös idé
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: :(
<D0minat0r> har vägrat spotify sen den 1 maj :P
<mieowww> Jag spottar i ansiktet på Spotify.
<D0minat0r> kör youtube i tv nu istället
<Linda^> nä, dags att åka in till stan då
<mieowww> YouTube i TV?
<D0minat0r> va jobbigt
<mieowww> Linda^ ska shoppa loss.
<D0minat0r> mieowww: ja xbmc linux
<rolfblidborg> Mjo, jag hade spotify i början, riktigt tidigt, sen sket jag i det för att jag älskar att ha musik på min ipod
<Linda^> mieowww: Den dagen den sorgen
<D0minat0r> Linda^: lät jobbigt
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: Hare gött!
<Linda^> jag äger ett par brallor :)
<mieowww> Tajta skin.
<Linda^> nä
<D0minat0r> jag sitter o funderar på att ta en kaffe göra nå vettigt eller korka en folköl o sätta mig på soffan o dunka musik
<Linda^> D0minat0r: göra något vettigt lät som en vettig idé
<Linda^> :)
<D0minat0r> är ju måndag men va fan between two jobs så spelar de inge större roll
<mieowww> Mellan AMS och Fas3.
<rolfblidborg> Hittade annan musik som jag kan lyssna på! :D <3
 * rolfblidborg is listening to Everything Is by Neutral Milk Hotel from Everything Is
<D0minat0r> eller kanske man ska bråka med facket varför odm aldrig betalat ut min extra inkomst försäkring som garanetrar upp till 80% av lönen
<Linda^> ah nä
<Linda^> ha det bra boys
<Linda^> *poff*
<D0minat0r> de samma hej
<rolfblidborg>  cya!
<mieowww> Kan man köpa Onkel Kånkel från Spåttifajj/iMelodier?
<relaubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/sa-begransar-syrien-friheten-pa-internet
 * D0minat0r lyssnar på Brad Paisley;Alison Krauss - Whiskey Lullaby
<relaubot> mieowww: Jag tycker inte att Kisse är snygg. Dessutom är hon lite för ung för mig.
<mieowww> Enorma meloner funkar alltid.
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: Den är bra :)
<relaubot> Nej. Det är ute. Det ska vara naturligt nu.
<D0minat0r> jo den är skön
<D0minat0r> enorma meloner är inte alltid bra
<rolfblidborg> Alison Krauss har gjort en massa låtar som är med i min favoritfilm
<rolfblidborg> NÃ¥gon som kan gissa vilket? :D
 * D0minat0r försöker tabba fram meningarna jag ska skriva, irc skada? :P
<rolfblidborg> Tabba fram meningar?
<relaubot> mieowww: Rihanna och Emma watson är snygga.
<D0minat0r> ja trodde irssi kund eläsa mina tanar :P
<Christoffer> =)
<rolfblidborg> relaubot: sanning broder :)
<Christoffer> Ibland är det jobbigt
<dagon_> dags för lite Game of Thrones
<mieowww> relaubot: Min definition av en het brutta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9FNw3bVdQc&feature=player_detailpage#t=47s
<relaubot> rolfblidborg: Watson är lite för ung. Det är svårt att veta hur hennes utseende kommer att utvecklas. Hon ser fortfarand elite för barnslig ut faktiskt.
<rolfblidborg> relaubot: Nja, hon är nästan jämngammal med mig så det är chill :D
<rolfblidborg> två år äldre än mig
<relaubot> mieowww: Vem är det? Det ser ju nästan ut som Hanna Graaf?
<mieowww> relaubot: Jag vet faktiskt inte. Önskar jag visste.
<relaubot> med färgat hår då.
<mieowww> Verkligen? Antog att hon var utländsk.
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: o brother where art thou?
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: :D
<D0minat0r> fan så skön film :d
<relaubot> mieowww: Det väl hon: http://yae.blogg.se/index.html
<relaubot> Eller?
<relaubot> Det är såklart inte Hanna Graaf. Jag tyckte bara att det liknade henne lite.
<CasperN> någon som vet om man kan dölja NickServ/ChanServ i pidgin vid uppstart? från att skapa egna tabs
<rolfblidborg> Så jävla inte okej!
<rolfblidborg> Datorn bestämmer sig för att dö när jag har laddaren 3 (tre) centimenter från hålet...
<CasperN> haha
<mieowww> relaubot: Eh...
<mieowww> Ser helt annorlunda ut?
<relaubot> mieowww: Nja.
<dagon_> Philip5!
<Philip5> dagon_!
<dagon_> har du kollat GoT?
<Philip5> är du vaken idag?!?!
<Philip5> inte än men ska lite senare
<dagon_> jag kollar nu
<Philip5> är du i chock?
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> coolt
<dagon_> hur många avsnitt är säsongen?
<dagon_> 10?
<Philip5> hejar du på tyrion? ;)
<dagon_> vem är det? Oo
<Philip5> japp det är 10
<Philip5> det är dvärgen
<dagon_> haha
<Philip5> han är iaf en cool karaktär
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> var har han varit med innan?
<dagon_> känner igen hans ansikte
<Philip5> säkert inte så ofta som en dvärg får spela en sådan karaktär
<relaubot> Philip5: dagon_ Snacka Linux.
<Philip5> han har varoit med i rätt mycket
<dagon_> reläbot
<Philip5> om du kollat på någon av serierna threshold eller nip/tuck så var han med rätt mycket i dem
<Philip5> plus en den filmer
<whomee_> Philip5: jag såg ingen pingvin på maraton
<Philip5> whomee_: du kollade väl inte tilräckligt noga ;)
<whomee_> pfft :P
<rolfblidborg> relaubot: Känns inte som att du får så mycker respons :P
<Philip5> fast det var en som var utklädd till dalmartin där jag sprang
<rolfblidborg> Nu har jag hämtat hem det som mitt itunes har tappat bort (Måste vara så) :D
 * rolfblidborg is listening to Elephant Gun by Beirut from Elephant Gun
<Philip5> itunes :(
<relaubot> Philip5: Snacka Linux annars bannar vi dig.
<Philip5> relaubot: vilka vi?
<dagon_> reläbot bannar dig
<relaubot> Philip5: Jag och... amelia.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> just ja
<Philip5> du och amelia är ju så tajta
<relaubot> Philip5: Jag trampar sönde rdin kompilator.
<rolfblidborg> Känns det mer värt att ha ett tyst chattrum än att man är lite från topic?
<relaubot> Jag skojar ju bara lite med er.
<rolfblidborg> aha :)
<rolfblidborg> Då ber jag om ursäkt :)
<relaubot> rolfblidborg: Det är för sent. Du måste skänka din dator till mig som straff.
<relaubot> rolfblidborg: ;)
<rolfblidborg> relaubot: Vill du ha en mac? :O
 * relaubot spyr.
<rolfblidborg> relaubot:  <3
<relaubot> Jo, det hade jag faktiskt kunnat tänka mig. Dom är sköna men jag hade inte köpt en själv.
<rolfblidborg> ok :)
<relaubot> För dyra helt enkelt.
<relaubot> Och jag hade absolut inte köpt en iFån.
<relaubot> Philip5: Snacka med dagon_ då.
<rolfblidborg> iPhone är najs
<relaubot> Nee, HTC is the shit.
<relaubot> SE Arc är faktiskt snyff, men plastig.
 * rolfblidborg spyr.
<Philip5> dagon_: såg du bilden på kakmonstret som jag postade till till i kanalen?
<rolfblidborg> Så jävla less på HTC
<Philip5> heja htc!
<rolfblidborg> har haft 4 eller 5 stycken
<relaubot> Jag tycker HTC är snäppet vassare än alla andra i design i.a.f.
<Philip5> jag gillar sense
<rolfblidborg> än iphone?
<relaubot> Ja, iPhone är ju helt ute.
<Philip5> särskilt i jämfödelse med iphone
<maxjezy> ja iphone är ju inte snygg
<relaubot> Folk tror dom är tuffa när dom har iPhone. Det är dom inte. Det är inte hippt längre.
<D0minat0r> finns det bankid program som funkar med chrome?
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Det är väl samma bankid-program som vanligt? bankid.com
<D0minat0r> den vill bara funka med ff
<rolfblidborg> Gick från HTC HD2 till iPhone 4, bästa valet jag gjort någonsin
<D0minat0r> suck radiotjänst att betala 2076kr för kanaler ingen tittar på aGRRRRRRRRR
<rolfblidborg> Betala inte för det då? o.0
<D0minat0r> måste avanmäla
<rolfblidborg> Do it?
<D0minat0r> exet tidiagre var rödd att dom skulle knacka på så jag anmälde
<D0minat0r> rädd*
<rolfblidborg> ja, dem kan knacka på dörren
<rolfblidborg> det händer, men det spelar ingen roll
<D0minat0r> jo men hon var så rädd
<rolfblidborg> De har ingen rätt att komma in och kolla om ni har en tv
<D0minat0r> nej men har en parabol i stativ på gården mopt vägen ståendes
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Finns ju fribid men det är ju bara super-beta typ.
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: Säg att det är en gammal? :D
<rolfblidborg> eller prydnad :)
<D0minat0r> mjaa kablarna gå ovanför makren in till huset o parabolen glänser som fan :P
<rolfblidborg> Nydesign? :P
<D0minat0r> som sagt denna man har projekt....
<D0minat0r> alla är på gång :P
<rolfblidborg> vem?
<D0minat0r> ne men alla mina projekt är på gång, ej avslutade
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: fast HTC HD2 är väl windows mobile på??? det kan man ju inte jämföra med htc androidgrejer
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Går att lägga in Android på den också
<rolfblidborg> Samt megoo och ubuntu
<Philip5> men det gjorde du itne
<rolfblidborg> Det gjorde jag
<Philip5> skulle aldrig köpa en mobil som har ett os från MS
<Philip5> till och med hellre en iphone då
<D0minat0r> håller med Philip5, skulle pckså hellre gå till iphone då
<rolfblidborg> Sen är det ju grym jävla skärm på iphone
<rolfblidborg> Skönare touch
<dagon_> lulz
<rolfblidborg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyK1owU3e6Y
<relaubot> iPhones gränssnittt är uttjatat.
<rolfblidborg> Mjo, kanske
<D0minat0r> måstew jag verkligen bota upp i wondows för att fixa min bank id
<D0minat0r> windows
<D0minat0r> alltså jag skriver som en kratta
<rolfblidborg> emulator+
<cahoot> jo det är nog så att man måste köra ett riktigt säkert OS för bankID
<cahoot> helst med ie6?
<BjHstad> hallå. nån fler, som sitter inne i sommarvärmen
<rolfblidborg> BjHstad: Yes!
<rolfblidborg> men tänkte gå ut och läsa nu
<rolfblidborg> Cya!
<BjHstad> ok bye
<BjHstad> test kör 11.04 på en gammal fujitsudator, hittills funkar det bra
<BjHstad> nu vet jag i alla fall hur chatten funkar här, så vi ses kanske, Lunchtime
<Stockholm_Angel1> #ubuntu-se-en
<Stockholm_Angel1> new channel?
<lilleman72> hur kan man mäta upp hastigheten på nätverket på ubuntu?
<D0minat0r> nload ser du ju användingen
<cahoot> skicak ett antal filer?
<D0minat0r> sätt igång nload i temrinalen o kopiera stora filer i bäötverket
<D0minat0r> nätverket
<lilleman72> D0minat0r när jag tankar via winscp så kommer jag upp i 2.5Mbit/s & när jag tankar via www(lan) så har jag samma
<D0minat0r> ok jag har problemet att jag kommer i för hög hastighet och min switch stockas igen
<lilleman72> D0minat0r jag har bara mitt modem som ligger på 100Mbit
<D0minat0r> ska testa hastigheten nu från min server til lmin dator
<lilleman72> D0minat0r kan man ställa om nätverkskortet?
<D0minat0r> ja de går o ställa om duplex o allt med det fuckade upp allt för mig
<lilleman72> D0minat0r jag var inne på en guide via ubuntu
<lilleman72> men det stängde ner all nätverk?
<lilleman72> ska visa
<D0minat0r> kopierar just nu i 68Mbit/s från min server
<lilleman72> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<D0minat0r> ja när jag lekte med duplex så låste sig mitt nät också
<lilleman72> D0minat0r
<lilleman72> auto eth0
<lilleman72> iface eth0 inet static
<lilleman72> pre-up /usr/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full
<lilleman72> fast jag ändrade till 100
<D0minat0r> men klarar mottagaren 100mbit full duplex?
<D0minat0r> du har ett modem som router mellan datorna?
<cahoot> smb/cifs?
<rolfblidborg> Okej... det är FÖR varmt ute...
<D0minat0r> cahoot: jag kör med smb
<D0minat0r> mja mja åka till affären
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * rolfblidborg stoppar in ett finger i amelia's mun
 * relaubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen för skojs skull.
<lilleman72> D0minat0r jag har min router som e kopplad till modemet till win7..men linux går rakt in i modemet
<lilleman72> tankar jag mellan den bärbara som går via trådlöst går det fortare
<lilleman72> sudo ethtool eth0 säger att Speed: 100/Mb/s & Duplex: Full
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vaken?
<Philip5> dagon_: hur ska det gå i GoT!?!? :O
<dagon_> ja du..
<Philip5> dagon_: ska ned klara sig?!?!? :O
<dagon_> men Drogo är the king of kings
<Philip5> dagon_: drogo är som du skulle vilja vara men egentligen är du mer som lillkillen uppe i the vaile med sin konstiga mamma
<dagon_> lol
<dagon_> du är han killen
<dagon_> och jag är Drogo :P
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> enda synpunkten med avsnittet att det var rätt lite med attacken som white walkers gjorde vid the wall. var lite snabbt över
<dagon_> mjo
<Philip5> det är en ganska central händelse i boken ändå
<hume> hello.... nån som har tips om vad jag använder för program för att klippa ut korta bitar ur en lång film (avi)? Jag testar avidemuxer men det blir kasst format på videon
<CasperN> blender
<hume> till mig?
<CasperN> ja, det finns en sequence editor där
<hume> som är lättavänd....?
<CasperN> hyfsat
<CasperN> bör finnas dokumentation på det
<hume> jag har 1 timme på mig....
<CasperN> men visst, kanske längre inlärning än movie maker
<CasperN> då vet jag inte om det är rätt program iof, du kommer inte förstå allt grundläggande som krävs på en timme
<CasperN> men annars så är det riktigt smidigt
<CasperN> man importerar det man vill klippa från, renderar ut valda frames
<CasperN> går skitfort
<hume> ok, kollar
<CasperN> sätter ihop de nya ifall man behöver
<heise2k> kdenlive skulle kanske funka, fast det är en kde app
<rolfblidborg> Ahw crap.. satt och ritade på min dator, nu har jag en suddig kuk brevid musplattan -.-
<CasperN> om du startar blender från default så hittar du en färdig ui layout för video editing med ctrl 3 klick vänster pil
<CasperN> eller via drop down i övre menyraden
<CasperN> i sekvens editorn importerar man videon
<CasperN> med ljud om man vill
<CasperN> sen kan man så enkelt som att välja frames och nytt format, klicka rendera och så är det mer eller mindre klart
<CasperN> kanske inte så lätt, men inte långt ifrån
<larsemil> batteritiden för mig i 11.04 SUGER. någon som har några tankar om det?
<CasperN> mer krävande gui kanske?
<larsemil> men typ 1½ timme mindre
<CasperN> hmm, ingen aning, men säkert rimligt om det ligger något nytt bakgrundsprogram
<haffe> Kassa drivrutiner för grafikkortet?
<haffe> Kör du med Noveau?
<amelia> jaha, då har man gjort klart sina reseräkningar för detta halvåret då..
<amelia> vad ska man göra nu tro?
<D0minat0r> oj redan fem, enda jag hunnit med är konffa en wordpress skapa databasen, och fått den o funka i min apache
<haffe> Dricka kaffe?
<Stockholm_Angel> haffe: jag jag drinka kaffe
<Stockholm_Angel> woop i have waited 3 months to say that in context
<Linda^> :o
<Stockholm_Angel> lol
<Linda^> Tja!
<Stockholm_Angel> *ja jag drinka kaffee
<Stockholm_Angel> you know what i meant
<D0minat0r> nå men hej Linda^ hur var stan?
<Linda^> D0minat0r: Jo det var okej. Fast ena kompisen dissade ju :\
<D0minat0r> va oschysst o dissa :/
<Philip5> nä nu tycker jag det bröjar bli lite tråkigt varmt och sommaren har ju knappt börjat än
<Linda^> D0minat0r: Mja.. Det var en giltig ursäkt. Men ändå trist.
<D0minat0r> ok bra de :)
<D0minat0r> suck o sitta o knåpa ihop en wordpress site ok lätt o byta tema men alla info och alla inlägg ska in från en vanlig html sida
 * D0minat0r spelar en bra cover - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT8gcZh_42w
<D0minat0r> farligt o ta en öl o dunka musik man glömmer ju bort vilken dag det är :P
<Linda^> D0minat0r: skaffa blogg på annat ställe då, slipper du knåpa så mycket :)
<Linda^> bara skriva dina inlägg
<rolfblidborg> Eller, köp en mac och skaffa iWeb? O:-)
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: tastiskt.se är byggt på WP =)
<D0minat0r> Linda^: har redan egen domän med wordpress multisite
<Linda^> D0minat0r: okej
<D0minat0r> bygger om wordpress till cms åt våran rally förening just nu
<Linda^> fyfan vad mina ögon svider
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: inte imac!!!
<Linda^> tror jag ska vila dem på en serie istället
<D0minat0r> :)
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: Det sa jag inte :)
<D0minat0r> du sa ju max
<D0minat0r> mac
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: Yeah, inte iMac :)
<D0minat0r> jaja samma sak apple ipad ifån, ipadda, ima, mactrash alla samma grej? :P
<rolfblidborg> :(
<D0minat0r> haha had eju en granne igår som plogade gården med snöslunga igår i kallingar
<D0minat0r> idag så går han runt med grästrimmer o trimmar asfalten :D
<rolfblidborg> kan inte vara lätt att vara knarkare :P
<D0minat0r> undra va han hittar på imorgon :D
<D0minat0r> Överraskningarna fortsätter idag, nu kör han grästrimmer på asvalten. Han är "full" med idéer idag.
<relaubot> Snart ratio 50 på några linuxdistar som jag seedar.
<lilleman72> när jag kör kommandot dhclient så får jag "SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied" Vad kan detta bero på?
<Philip5> att du inte kör det med rättigheter som t ex root/sudo
<lilleman72> jo jag körde sudo
<lilleman72> men då händer inget
<lilleman72> Philip5 jag får inte ut mer än 2.5 Mbit av servern?
<lilleman72> den står på 100Mbit Full duplex
<Philip5> mäter du inte hastighet mot internet då? och har 2,5 mbps uppkoppling?
<lilleman72> nej Lan
<lilleman72> upp via online har jag bara 1.5
<ttiicc> hej jag undrar ifall jag kan få hjälp med att konfigurera upp en test SVN på min linux maskin?
<ttiicc> jag har installerat rabbitSVN och har skapat en repository /home/jag/svnTest
<ttiicc> hur ska jag nu kunna komma åt denna repository via RabbitSVN browser?
<ttiicc> hur ska urlen se ut?
<olja> behöver lite hjälp med nya ubuntu 11.04, var tusan hittar man inställningar????????
<olja> jag har letat och letat men hittar inte, skulle vilja ändra skrivbordsmiljön till en gammla versionen
<D0minat0r> inloggnings fönstret
<D0minat0r> klicka på din username och så kommer det en panel upp längst ner vars du får välja ubuntu classic
<olja> D0minat0r: ingen panel kommer upp?
<D0minat0r> jo när du ska logga in finns det en panel längst vars du kan välja srpåk, session
<D0minat0r> de har jag på varenda en av mina 5 datorer med ubuntu 11.04
<D0minat0r> humm skumt om den försvunnit för dig
<olja> aha ok, men nu är jag redan inloggad, kan jag inte ändra det nu
<D0minat0r> ja de vet jag faktiskt inte
<olja> hittar inte ens "inställningar"
<D0minat0r> klicka på power knappen (vars du stänger av) jag har systeminställingar där
<olja> ok, hittade där
<D0minat0r> men du måste ju ändå logga ut o in för att de ska ändras?
<olja> om jag väljer att byta användare, kommer jag då få möjlighet att välja om jag vill ha classic mode
<D0minat0r> vet inte
<D0minat0r> jo om d ska logga in som annan ej inloggad användare
<olja> ska prova o starta om o se vad som händer
<olja> har också problem med mobilt bredband, ska man göra några speciela inställningar för att ubuntu automatiskt ska kunna känna igen ett mobilt bredband när man sätter in den
<D0minat0r> ingen aning om mobilt internet
<olja> D0minat0r: har stängt o startat om men får inte några valaltenativ
<olja> någon annan som har koll på mobilt bredband vs. ubuntu
<cahoot> olja, lite info kan man få om man tar ut och sätter in 'modemet' och studerar de sista 10-20 raderna i dmesg
<olja> cahoot: ok, dessa problem är på min väns dator, ska försöka informera henne
<cahoot> tidigare var man tvungen att installera usb-modeswitch
<olja> cahoot: du råkar inte veta hur man kan få den gammla skrivbords miljön på 11,04 versionen
<cahoot> använder inte ubunut
<cahoot> tu
<olja> du använder?
<cahoot> debian
<cahoot> fast just nu sitter jag vid en osx
<olja> aha, själv har kaj kde, debian är en anna version på linux?
<cahoot> debian är den stabila grund ubuntu utgått ifrån
<olja> hittade inställningar för att automatiskt starta sim ubuntu klassiskt
<olja> :)
<D0minat0r> då kan du ändra de i login window i system setting
<olja> precis
<D0minat0r> login screen heter den
<D0minat0r> men kontisgt att du inte får panelen i inloggningsfönstret
<olja> ja, jag instalerade den förra versionen av ubunut och sen när den väl var på datorn så uppdaterade jag till 11,04, kanse var det något där
<D0minat0r> kanske
<olja> ja ja, nu funkar klassisk mode i vart fall
<xyzp> hej,jag har en mobilprocessor, så de jan ta tid innan jag skriver igen
<Philip5> en laptop brukar också vara en ganska mobil processor :)
<xyzp> ok en eeepc900 här
<dagon_> Philip5: en laptop lär ha en mobil processor åtminstone
<Philip5> dagon_: du ska vara snäll för annars berättar jag vad som händer med drogo ;P
<dagon_> :(
<Philip5> :P
<olja> Philip5: såg att kubuntu finns i 11.04 version, det är bara buggfixas osv eller?
<olja> buggfixar
<Philip5> olja: uppdateringar av alla program typ
<Philip5> alltså inte bara kde utan hela ubuntu och allt är uppdaterat till nyare
<olja> ok, när jag påbörjade uppgradeingar försvan strömmen och dator stängdes av, nu när jag öppnar Kpackegkit så finns inte  tllgänglig längre, något tips?i
<olja> updatering till 11,04 vill säga
<lilleman72> If you want the VT6102 to work, you must start ubuntu with the boot option: acpi=noirq
<lilleman72> Hur fixar man det där`?
<lilleman72> Philip5 lust att hjälpa mig?
<Philip5> lilleman72: du kan först testa om det hjälper genom att vid boot ändra i grub med att lägga till det vid start
<lilleman72> hur?
<Philip5> när du väljer vad du ska boota i grub så tryck "e" för edit så kan du ändra i grubs bootrad för det du ska boota. lägg till den där parametern och sedan trycker du "b" eller om det nu är F10
<Philip5> då bootar den med den ändringen den gången
<Philip5> funkar det som du vill så får du permanent lägga till det i grubs config
<lilleman72> men ska jag ändra i menu.lst filen?
<Philip5> kör du grub2 så har du ingen menu.lst
<lilleman72> jag vet inte vilken version jag har
<Philip5> har du ingen meny.lst så har du grub2
<lilleman72> nu e jag i grub
<lilleman72> jagt in raden
<lilleman72> lagt*
<lilleman72> hur startar jag ubuntu?
<Philip5> det står nedtill i grub. tryck på b eller f10 tror jag för boot
<lilleman72> står inget
<Philip5> har du tryckt på "e" så du kan lägga till det där i bootraden på rätt ställe?
<lilleman72> my mistake
<lilleman72> var helt fel ute ÖP
<lilleman72> nu ska vi se
<Philip5> tänk på att den där ändringen bara är tillfällig till nästa reboot
<lilleman72> vet
<lilleman72> Philip5 det hjälpte inte iaf
<lilleman72> ligger kvar på 2.5Mbit
 * relaubot sätter upp en skylt med texten STÄNGT FÖR SEMESTER - ÖPPNAR IGEN EFTER SOMMAREN på kanalens dörr.
 * D0minat0r går ut då
 * relaubot låser efter D0minat0r.
<relaubot> ...och går ut genom bakdörren.
<relaubot> Hej då kanalen, vi ses efter sommaren.
<Philip5> relaubot: vill du ha en ban till september så ingen kommer in och låtsas vara du?!
<relaubot> Philip5: Vad gör du i kanalen? Den är ju stängd för semester!
<D0minat0r> Philip5: haha den va bra :D
<relaubot> Philip5: Vad gör du Phippe?
<D0minat0r> undra om man ska börja sänka volymen på musiken nu? neeeeeh :D
<D0minat0r> x_link: du glömde dansa!
<amelia> relaubot: vi ser gärna att kanalen får semester från dig, trevligt och omtänksamt initiativ..
<henrikon> hur ändrar man det som finns upp i högra hörnet?
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> vad exakt är det du vill ändra?
<D0minat0r> tänkte just samma sak :) vilket högra hörn?
<arand> henrikon: On du menar indikatorerna så är det separata paket, man kan avinstallera efter behag...
<Linda^> Tja D0minat0r
<Linda^> har du gjort något vettigt än? :P
<Philip5> amelia: blev det någon skräckis sist om natten då?
<D0minat0r> TJena Linda^ ne inge vettigt
<D0minat0r> lyckades starta Donnie Darko för ca 10 minuter sen :P
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> har du inte pratat om den i flera dagar nu?
<D0minat0r> ja
<Linda^> Jag är besviken på dig :(
<henrikon> arand: jag menar olika ikonerna för ljud, skype, etc....
<arand> Det som är borttaget i Natty menar du? :)
<D0minat0r> men jag är så förrvirrad :P
<henrikon> natty?
<D0minat0r> tankspridd mena jag hehe
<D0minat0r> natty namnet på 11.04
<Linda^> Lala
<henrikon> ah, nej det är väl inte borttaget?
<henrikon> jag har kvar det iaf...
<Linda^> henrikon: Vilken version kör du?
<Linda^> kanske är en början :P
<henrikon> 11.04
<Linda^> Ja, då har du ju natty.
<henrikon> precis
<Linda^> jag har ingen aning om hur det ser ut i natty :( men arand verkar veta
<D0minat0r> henrikon: kör du unity eller classic?
<D0minat0r> jag vet hur de ser ut iaf sitter ju vid 11.04
<henrikon> ehm, unity tror jag...
<D0minat0r> ok då kan jag inte hjälpa
<D0minat0r> första jag valde bort
<henrikon> med flashig menyrad till vänster etc...
<D0minat0r> ja de är unity
<henrikon> kan man välja bort det efteråt?
<Linda^> men kan det vara så olika? högerklicka på panelen där uppe osv?
<D0minat0r> ja
<D0minat0r> borde inte vara så mycket annorlunda?
<D0minat0r> henrikon: ja du kan välja bort unity
<henrikon> hur då?
<henrikon> jag har förvisso bara kört 11.04 i två dagar ungefär
<D0minat0r> inloggningsskärmen kan du välja i panelen längst ner, session : ubuntu classic eller gå i login screen inställingarna
<henrikon> man kanske skulle ge det en chans till...
<D0minat0r> alla tycker helt olika om unity
<D0minat0r> tyckte inte alls om det
<Linda^> henrikon: Utforska lite :P
<D0minat0r> tog mig 1 minute och komma på det
<henrikon> D0minat0r, hittat det...tack
<henrikon> Linda^, jo, kanske får göra...
<henrikon> det
<D0minat0r> :)
<D0minat0r> jag tyckte bara unity var rörigt
<Linda^> henrikon: Det är ju det bästa sättet att lista ut hur saker och ting funkar :P
<Linda^> jag gillade inte heller unity.. känns om det passar mer till en surfplatta
<D0minat0r> mmm
<henrikon> Linda^, helt klart...frågan är om det i slutändan blir bättre än förut
<Linda^> nu testade jag iofs unity 2D eller vad det heter.. för min netbook pallade inte det andra
<Linda^> henrikon: Frågan handlar om vad man är van vid :P Ger man det en chans så tror jag att man kan gilla det
<Linda^> lite som när nya office kom.. word såg ju helt kefft ut. MEn nu gillar jag det :)
<D0minat0r> du snackar om ms office nu?
<Linda^> aa
<Linda^> :P
<D0minat0r> :)
<D0minat0r> jake gyllenhaal passar så jävla bra som donnie darko
<henrikon> det handlar ju inte bara om vad man är van vid...vissa saker fungerar ju rent objektivt sämre
<Linda^> D0minat0r: han är cool
<Linda^> henrikon: Folk tycker ju olika som sagt.
<Linda^> Jag gav det aldrig en chans, så jag ska inte yttra mig.
<D0minat0r> samma här
<henrikon> jag sa inte att unity objektivt var sämre, bara att vissa saker fungerar sämre
<Linda^> Jag vet vad du sa :)
<Linda^> Men jag sa också att folk tycker olika.
<henrikon> =)
 * D0minat0r har inte rökt på en vecka :D
<D0minat0r> kanske de som är orsaken till att alla mina projekt är halvfärdiga hehe
<CasperN> inte på tiden att fira med en cigg då?
<D0minat0r> haha
<D0minat0r> ne räckermed en snus
<CasperN> jaha, ja då var ju nikotin nivån återställd
<relaubot> amelia: Du sårar mig.
<Linda^> :o
<D0minat0r> CasperN: känns annorlunda ändå utan cigg
<relaubot> I 11.10 har ni inget val. Då är det Unity eller Unity 3d som gäller. Classic försvinner.
<D0minat0r> relaubot: arghh
<CasperN> unity 3d får man verkligen hoppas på iaf
<relaubot> *Unity 2d, menade jag såklart. Inte Unity 3d.
<D0minat0r> gnome 3
<D0minat0r> kan man ju köra in
<relaubot> Classic finns ju med i 11.04 eftersom Unity 2d inte blev klart.
<relaubot> Om jag har fattat saken rätt.
<CasperN> känns som jag inte har någon anledning att uppgradera till nyare ubuntu allt jag vill ha fungerar ju ändå
<D0minat0r> ne inte vet jag heller varför jag ska uppgradera i första läget
<relaubot> CasperN: Mhm, Firefox 4 finns ju inte i 10.10 om man inte addar PPA?
<CasperN> och lika bra som vanlig användare att vänta och se hur gnome 3 formas med tiden
<CasperN> ppa  fungerar ju fint
<relaubot> Jo, jo.
<D0minat0r> jo körde in gnome 3 och höll på få göra en ominstall
<relaubot> Jag kör 10.10.
<arand> Bleeding edge d000ds!! Måste hänga med ju! :þ
<CasperN> jag anser att gnome 3 är för tidigt för att användas
<relaubot> Jag vill inte installera 11.04 eftersom jag inte är säker på att jag vill köra med avancerade skrivbordseffekter och att jag misstänkte att Unity skulle bugga fett.
<CasperN> men visst, kul att prova saker
<relaubot> CasperN: Varför för tungt?
 * arand  döljer det faktum att han kör Debian stable som huvudsystem
<CasperN> nä, mest att det känns exprimentklassat, och många nya features passar mig inte
<relaubot> Linda^: Vad pysslar du med när du inte hänger här då?
<CasperN> lite som att majoriteten av compiz funktionerna är rent skräp
<Linda^> relaubot: Jag hänger ju alltid här. Så... inget :(
<CasperN> varken praktiska eller snygga
<D0minat0r> kanske testa nå nytt typ kde
<relaubot> Linda^: Du hänger väl inte här bara för att jag är här?
<Linda^> relaubot: jo?
<relaubot> Ah, förstår.
<relaubot> Du är inte den enda här som gör det.
<Linda^> relaubot: Fast.. säg inget till Philip5 .. han tror ju att jag är här för honom enbart.
<relaubot> Linda^: Oss två emellan. Den där Philip5 är en datornörd. Jag tror du behöver en lite tuffare kille.
<rolfblidborg> <----
<Linda^> relaubot: Äre så?
<relaubot> Mhm, jag tror det tyvärr.
<rolfblidborg> Har till och med tatueringar! Hallå! *durr*
 * D0minat0r < icke datanörd
<D0minat0r> :D
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: haha
<relaubot> rolfblidborg: Vad har du för tatuering? En MS-logga på rumpan?
<Linda^> tatueringar är ju lite riktigt det som.. tilltalar mig mest :)
<D0minat0r> relaubot: bill gates på bröstet?
<D0minat0r> nej
<CasperN> alla vet att det inte finns kvinnor på irc, bara män i förklädnad
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Hehe
<D0minat0r> skulle ju till rolfblidborg
<rolfblidborg> relaubot:  Ett äpple på armen (Du var nära) "Kött" I binärkod på andra armen och ett hjärta på bröstet :)
<Linda^> CasperN: Avslöjad :(
<D0minat0r> nej alla under 18år var ju fbi agenter var de inte så?
<CasperN> :)
<relaubot> rolfblidborg: Kött?
<rolfblidborg> Japp
<relaubot> Varför då?
<CasperN> alla under 18? nejdå, va inte så negativ
<relaubot> Varför inte banan eller yogurt?
<rolfblidborg> relaubot: Jag säger "Varför inte?"
<relaubot> rolfblidborg: Och hur stavar man kött i binärkod? Går du på tecknets position i alfabetet eller vad?
<relaubot> Försten som tatuerar inte relaubot får ett gratis medlemskap i min fanclub.
<rolfblidborg> Gick faktiskt in och googlade fram en generator
<relaubot> Tänk om det inte stämmer då?
<rolfblidborg> "Look, i tatoed these chinese signs, it means luck"
<rolfblidborg> då blir det sån fail :)
<D0minat0r> haha
<rolfblidborg> Fuck that shit, ingen som kommer kunna tyda det i alla fall :p
<virtuald> rolfblidborg: varför tattuerar man ett äpple? för att man är hemligt förälskad i steve jobs?
<virtuald> :(
<rolfblidborg> virtuald: För att ens pappa var applefantast och grundare till macnytt.se
<rolfblidborg> Sen gick han bort 06
<virtuald> haha
<virtuald> ah
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-07
<virtuald> jaha så
<rolfblidborg> Så det är lite hedersgrej
<rolfblidborg> Mer än vad jag är faboi
<rolfblidborg> fanboi*
<rolfblidborg> fanboy*
<virtuald> rolfblidborg: har du datumet under? så det ser ut som apple gått i konkurs? :)
<rolfblidborg> Nope
<virtuald> <:
<rolfblidborg> Sen är det lite känsligt ämne att skämta om
<rolfblidborg> tyvärr
<virtuald> ok förlåt
<rolfblidborg> Alla annan typ av humor kan jag ta
<virtuald> vanliga skämt om apple?
<rolfblidborg> Go for it :)
<virtuald> har inga på lager
<D0minat0r> haha
<CasperN> man får inte skämta om apple
<rolfblidborg> An apple a day keeps the doctor away
<rolfblidborg> (Mest för att man inte har råd att gå till doktorn)
<virtuald> a guinness a day...
<CasperN> då det är att kränka en religion
<CasperN> tänk på religionsfriheten
<D0minat0r> http://www.wowbagger.se/bilder/comp/tn/mactrash.jpg
<rolfblidborg> haha :D
<D0minat0r> http://www.wowbagger.se/bilder/comp/tn/Imac.jpg
<D0minat0r> mer? :D
<arand> http://roosterteeth.com/archive/episode.php?id=118
<relaubot> Vad gillar ni nya samsung-datorn då?
<virtuald> har de släppt en ny?
<virtuald> visste inte att de sålde datorer
<virtuald> var brukar ramnumret stå på en cykel?
<D0minat0r> upgrades, on a pc you have to change video cars, open up the computer... on a mac you just take the box and thro it in the trash and buy a new one :P
<relaubot> virtuald: http://www.pcworld.com/article/215647/samsung_introduces_new_9_series_thin_and_light_laptop.html
<D0minat0r> How do you make your Mac go faster?
<D0minat0r> Drop it from a higher window.
<relaubot> virtuald: http://www.samsung.com/us/news/newsRead.do?news_seq=19774
<D0minat0r> den va då snyggg om inte annat
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Mm, men kostar 14 papp eller något.
<relaubot> Det betalar jag inte för en dator i första taget.
<relaubot> Det åskar i Göteboooorg.
<Linda^> MYS
<Linda^> imorrn kommer jag :D
<relaubot> "De träffades via nätet (vilket 23 procent av alla svenskar gör, det näst vanligaste sättet, vanligast är genom vänner och bekanta, 29 procent)."
<rolfblidborg> och resten?
<relaubot> Arbetet, tror jag är ganska vanligt.
<relaubot> Skolan...
<relaubot> IRC.
<relaubot> IRC var ett skämt.
<relaubot> Linda^: Jag gillar när det åskar. :)
<relaubot> Vad hände med min teckenkodning?
<rolfblidborg> Så går han från "IRC var ett skämt" Till att ragga :p
<relaubot> åskar
<relaubot> Hm, konstigt.
<Linda^> relaubot: Jag med :D hoppas det fortsätter åska imorrn :D
<relaubot> Linda^: Mm. Vad ska du göra i Göteborg?
<Linda^> relaubot: bo? :(
<Linda^> typ.. sova
<Linda^> äta
<Linda^> o så.
<Linda^> irca också. Most likely.
<relaubot> Linda^: Bor du i den här tuffa staden? Det gör du rätt i!
<Linda^> relaubot: nej. Inte längre.
<relaubot> Nehe.
<maxjezy> vilken stad?
<maxjezy> :)
<Linda^> Göteborg
<Linda^> relaubot: Jag gillar göteborg. Men jag mår som en bajskorv där.
<Linda^> SÃ¥ jag flyttade.
<relaubot> Linda^: Va?
<Linda^> inte för att jag vet hur bajskorvar mår..
<relaubot> Linda^: Vart flyttade du då?
<D0minat0r> jag flyttade från bästa staden jag nånsin bott i, Dublin hem igen :(
<Linda^> stocholm
<relaubot> Åh nej.
<Linda^> D0minat0r: Jag vet folk som bott i dublin som hatar det mer än allt annat ;o
<relaubot> Inte den lågbudgetstaden.
<Linda^> relaubot: ÅH JO!
<Linda^> Här trivs jag. Här mår jag bra. That's all that counts.
<Linda^> ingen jäkla emolinda i stockholm :)
<rolfblidborg> :O
<rolfblidborg> Vill till dublin!
<relaubot> Vad är det som gör att man mår så bra i Sthlm jämfört med Göteborg?
<rolfblidborg> Vore en dröm!
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: fa dit grym stad som fan
<Linda^> relaubot: Jag insåg rätt snart att jag är världens sämsta på att skaffa nya vänner
<Linda^> och jag hade mina vänner i stockholm
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: borde, älskar GB
<Linda^> no friends makes linda an emokid
<D0minat0r> Linda^: du är nog inte sämre än jag :P
<rolfblidborg> Försökte flytta till Norwich, England
<rolfblidborg> Gick tyvärr åt helvete
<relaubot> Linda^: Jaha, men kommer du från Göteborg?
<Linda^> D0minat0r: alltså.. Jag känner ju folk i göteborg. Men.. ingen ville leka med mig :(
<Linda^> relaubot: Japp.
<D0minat0r> jag flytta till Dublin men kom tillbaka för tjejens skull detta var då 2003
<D0minat0r> haha ingen vill leka med mig heller här :P
<Linda^> D0minat0r: och sen fick ni barn, och nu bor du inte ens med henne?
<relaubot> rolfblidborg: Hur går det så illa att flytta till en annan stad?
<D0minat0r> Linda^: ja
<rolfblidborg> relaubot: Fick inget jobb
<D0minat0r> men jag fick ju en underbar son iaf, måste ju se de bra i det
<relaubot> rolfblidborg: Aha.
<relaubot> D0minat0r: slängde du ut tjejen?
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: finns massvis med datasupport jobb i dublin och runt dublin
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: Jo, jag vet, men nu pluggar jag :)
<D0minat0r> relaubot: ne hon for, pga jag jobba för mycket bla bla bla
<relaubot> Jag är mer inne på att flytta till Spanien, Italien eller så.
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Jaha. Det var ju inte bra.
<D0minat0r> idiot mig som jobbade halft ihjäl mig för att hon skulle kunna vara hemma heltid
<Linda^> Lala
<Linda^> relaubot: SÃ¥ du bor i gbg? Var?
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Men ville hon vara hemma heltid då?
<relaubot> Linda^: Jag bor i Göteborg. I Mölndal.
<D0minat0r> relaubot: du vet kvinnor...vem vet va dom vill ha nösta dag dom vaknar
<D0minat0r> relaubot: polaren bor där :P
<Linda^> relaubot: Hm. Det här har vi nog pratat om förr :) Jag bor i Fiskebäck när jag bor i gbg
<relaubot> Linda^: Det tror jag inte vi har pratat om eller också har vi det.
<relaubot> Fiskebäck, Hisingen va?
<relaubot> Haha
<relaubot> Jag har noll koll på Göteborg.
<Linda^> relaubot: Frölunda :)
<Linda^> fem minuter bort fårn dig typ :P
<relaubot> Jag tänker på något annat.
<Linda^> Ja :o
<Linda^> säkert.
<relaubot> Linda^: Aha.
<relaubot> Ja, just det.
<relaubot> Fiskebäck ligger där ute.
<Linda^> Ah
<Linda^> havet
<relaubot> Askim/LÃ¥ngedrag.
<Linda^> mja.. i krokarna
<relaubot> Mm.
<Linda^> Mm.
<Linda^> Ska köra bil :D
<Linda^> så fort jag kommer ner
<relaubot> Linda^: Varför då?
<Linda^> för att jag vill :(
<relaubot> Jaha.
<Linda^> har inte fått köra på flera flera månader
<D0minat0r> hoja köra bil
<D0minat0r> såless på det
<Linda^> jamen
<Linda^> jag har inte ens haft körkort i ett år
<D0minat0r> oj :)
<Linda^> oj!
<D0minat0r> jag hade inget val, sp fort jag fyllde 18 skulle kökort vara klart
<Linda^> jag vägrade
<Linda^> ville inte
<Linda^> hur mycket mina föräldrar än tjatade
<Linda^> men förra året tänkte jag "nu jävlar"
<D0minat0r> far har kört rally sen långt före jag föddes
<Linda^> intensivkurs.. 2 veckor
<relaubot> Det är inte så viktigt när man bor i en storstad. Det är viktigare för dom som bor på landet.
<D0minat0r> när jag fyllde 8år satte han mig i en gokart o jag fick köra 10 timmar per dag i en hel somar till jag börja tävla
<Linda^> relaubot: Mja, det är viktigt beroende på vilket jobb man vill ha :)
<relaubot> Linda^: Jo, sant. Om ett jobb kräver det så. Vad jobbar du som då eller vill jobba som?
<Linda^> relaubot: Jag är ju utbildad tv-fotograf och redigerare. Som fotograf är det en ganska bra idé att ha körkort... allra helst egen bil också
<relaubot> Jo, det är det säkert.
<D0minat0r> Resa till: alla, från Luleå, när: nu!
<relaubot> Det låter som en bransch där det är svårt att få jobb.
<relaubot> Linda^: Hur halkade du inte på Linux då?
<relaubot> D0minat0r: What?
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Bor du i Luleå?
<Linda^> relaubot: Jag har ju alltid varit en nörd vid sidan om. Och i flera år tänkte jag "jag ska lära mig linux"..  har inte haft det ens i ett år.
<D0minat0r> relaubot: sistaminuten.se
<Linda^> ett par månader
<D0minat0r> relaubot: ne Haparanda
<relaubot> Linda^: Jag började med 8.04, eller om det var 7.10.
<Linda^> relaubot: 10.10 här :)
 * D0minat0r började med11.04
<relaubot> PÃ¥ allvar med 8.04.
<D0minat0r> 11.04 ubuntu server
<D0minat0r> körde de lätta först :P
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Vad gör man i Haparanda?
<Linda^> relaubot: har bestämt mig för att satsa på IT istället. Har sökt till en utbildning här borta.. Få se om jag kommer in
<relaubot> Linda^: Ok, vad för utbildning?
<D0minat0r> relaubot: absolut ingenting!
<Linda^> relaubot: system och nätverkstekniker. Har sökt både windows och linux.
<Linda^> fick göra ett kunskapsprov på infomtet.
<Linda^> mötet*
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Nej, tänkte väl det. Hur hamnade du där då?
<D0minat0r> föddes
<D0minat0r> for ju utomlands men kom tillbaka pga en kvinna..suck
<relaubot> Linda^: Var går den utbildningen då?
<Linda^> relaubot: stockholm
<relaubot> Linda^: Universitet, KY eller vad?
<Linda^> Ky.. eller numera YH
<Linda^> på nackademin
<relaubot> Jag skulle kunna tänka mig att läsa en KY i sysadmin.
<Linda^> men får se. Får jag ett jobb (vad som helst), så tar jag det. Är så trött på minimala pengar.
<relaubot> Linda^: Aha.
<Linda^> jobba ett tag. Söka nästa år igen isf.
<relaubot> Linda^: Mhm. Den är två år då?
<D0minat0r> själv 'r jag så sugen på dra söderut nu men men lite omöjligt
<Linda^> har inte ens kunnat åka till gbg på hela terminen, för det är så jäkla dyrt. Vill inte planera. Jag är mer den spontana människan
<Linda^> det enda jag kunnat planera är morgondagens resa.. som jag köpte för över en månad sedan.
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Ja, det är väl inte någon större idé att dra norrut eller?
<Linda^> relaubot: Två år ja. Med två LIAperioder
<D0minat0r> relaubot: ne men är lite fast med sonen o delad vårdnad
<D0minat0r> jag kan ju dra söderut, men jag får inte sonen med mig
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Bor bruden i Haparanda då?
<relaubot> mamman
<D0minat0r> hon flyttade till luleå
<relaubot> Aha.
<relaubot> Linda^: LIA? Praktik?
<D0minat0r> så jag har sonen mesta tiden då eftersom hon stack
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Aha.
<Linda^> relaubot: Japp. "Lärande i arbetslivet" .. nåt sånt
<D0minat0r> men jag får inte flytta utanför kommun utan hennes underskrift
<relaubot> Linda^: Ok.
<Linda^> relaubot: totalt är det cirka en tredjedel av utbildningen som sker på arbetsplats
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Jaha, är det så det fungerar alltid eller?
<relaubot> Linda^: Ja, det brukar vara något sådant i KY.
<D0minat0r> ja tydligen och mamman hr ju alltid mer rätt på sin sida fast de ska inte vara så
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Varför har hon det då?
<Linda^> relaubot: Jopp.
<D0minat0r> så har det alltid varit
<relaubot> Du är diskriminerad.
<relaubot> Det är farligt att skaffa barn.
<D0minat0r> alla pappor är det mer eller mindre
<relaubot> Men om tjejen haft vårdnaden så hade hon väl behövt din underskrift?
<Linda^> Är det inte mest när barnet är väldigt litet som mamman har "förtur?"
<Linda^> jag menar.. ungen måste ju ammas? eller.. bör ammas.
<Linda^> exempelvis.
<D0minat0r> relaubot: hon flyttade ensam
<D0minat0r> barnets adress lämnade hon här
<Linda^> så ungen är skriven hos dig?
<D0minat0r> Linda^: japp
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Jaha så om barnet byter adress så måste hon gå med på det?
<D0minat0r> japp
<Linda^> D0minat0r: Varför inte hos sig? Inte för att det spelar nån roll men..
<D0minat0r> Linda^: varför skulle hon ha, hon som drog
<relaubot> Linda^: Se upp så du inte blir med barn.
<Linda^> D0minat0r: aha. men då har du vårdnaden?
<D0minat0r> inte på papper men ja
<Linda^> relaubot: Ah. Nej.. Vem ska jag skaffa barn med?
<Linda^> D0minat0r: Om du flyttar, så tror jag du har större chanser att få ungen med dig (enligt lagen).. :o
<Linda^> Fast.. det är ju trist att separera från ena föräldern kan jag tro
<D0minat0r> Linda^: jo så säger dom som har nå koll men jag vill ju inte behöva gå via tingsrätten
<relaubot> Linda^: Det vet jag inte. :)
<Linda^> relaubot: Inte jag heller :o Säg till om du hittar. tänkte ju bli gravid rätt snart. Blir ju fan inte yngre här va :P
<D0minat0r> jag kanske är för gammaldags men familjen ska var ihop
<relaubot> Linda^: Haha, du låter desperat?
<D0minat0r> :O
<Linda^> relaubot: nästan så :o
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Gammaldags? Vem tycker familjen ska vara isär?
<Linda^> D0minat0r: Fast ni är ju ingen familj. Ni kommer så småningom bli två familjer.
<Linda^> kanske
<Linda^> om ni inte hittar tillbaka till varann
<relaubot> Linda^: Hur gammal är du då?
<D0minat0r> mja vette fan har ju gått snart ett år
<Linda^> relaubot: 29
<Linda^> D0minat0r: har hon någon annan? har du någon annan?
<D0minat0r> Linda^: jag tror inte hon har nån och jag har ingen
<Linda^> Okej
<Linda^> hur länge var ni tillsammans då innan det sket sig?
<D0minat0r> har inte ens försökt vara med nån annan :O
<D0minat0r> vi var i 10 år
<Linda^> oj
<relaubot> Det är ju krångligt med ett barn. Jobbigt när ett barn kommer ikläm.
<Linda^> jo
<Linda^> det är ju det
<D0minat0r> ja
<Linda^> wtf
<Linda^> fyrverkerier NU?????
<Linda^> brb
<D0minat0r> haha
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Det finns inte så många tjejer i Haparanda gissar jag?
<Linda^> det där var creepy
<Linda^> lät skithögt.. som att nån smällde i min balkong
<D0minat0r> relaubot: vet inte orkar inte kolla
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Meh.
<D0minat0r> tappat som suget
<relaubot> Orkar inte kolla.
<relaubot> Du repar dig nog. Det får ta lite tid.
<D0minat0r> de kommer om de kommer :)
<Linda^> haparanda
<Linda^> jösses
<Linda^> D0minat0r: du måste flytta om du inte vill leva singel resten av ditt liv :P
<relaubot> Tjejerna drar ju till storstäderna.
<D0minat0r> Linda^: just nu känns de som att jag kan ta singellivet
<relaubot> Kvar blir massa killar.
<Linda^> D0minat0r: när tog det slut?
<D0minat0r> september flytta hon ut
<D0minat0r> men mjaa vi sov väl med en vägg mellan sen slutet augusti
<relaubot> Usch.
<relaubot> Det är svårt det här med tjejer. :S
<D0minat0r> mm kvinnor
<Linda^> det är svårt det här med killar också :)
<D0minat0r> cant live with them,cant live without them
<Linda^> ska ni veta.
<CasperN> katter ftw
<relaubot> Tjejer är svårare än Linux.
<Linda^> pojkar med
<D0minat0r> CasperN: har en norsk skogskatt här just nu som tycker bärbara snott hans plats
<Linda^> :P
<relaubot> Tjejerna här tycker inte om mig. Amelia och Ashi. :(
<CasperN> så klockrent hur irc alltid förvandlas till relationsakuten sent på nätterna
<CasperN> slår aldrig fel
<D0minat0r> haha
 * D0minat0r behöver ingen relationsakut :P
<CasperN> speciellt de dagar då risken finns för ökat alkoholintag
<Linda^> blubb
 * D0minat0r behöver akut relation? o.O
<relaubot> Jag är nykter.
<D0minat0r> resten är tysta :P
<Linda^> vad gör ni?
<relaubot> CasperN: Vad är du för filur då?
<CasperN> bara att det är mer typiskt då än andra dagar, skulle man plocka ut ord ur loggen som är relaterade till relationer skulle man säkert se ett mönster med fredagar och lördagar, samt övriga helgdagar då supande faller naturligt
<D0minat0r> Linda^: Film
<relaubot> Kanalen blir alkoholpåverkad.
<D0minat0r> i norrland dricker vi aldrig alkohol
<D0minat0r> ...
<Linda^> D0minat0r: donnie fortfarande?
<D0minat0r> Linda^: ne tog slut ska se den igen när jag ska sova :P
<Linda^> D0minat0r: HAHA
<Linda^> va tusan!
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Hur kom du in i Linux-träsket då?
<D0minat0r> relaubot: ville inte köpa dyra windows licenser
<D0minat0r> och den windows jag hade, var så seg, full av crap. 8gig temp filer
<D0minat0r> började med att jag skulle bygga en router åt mig för jag hade problem med min adsl modem/router så jag körde in ubuntu server och fastnade
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Vilken ful kyrka ni har i Haparanda?
<D0minat0r> relaubot: ståkuken?
<D0minat0r> förlåt språket men va ska man kalla den
<relaubot> Ja, just det.
<D0minat0r> och visste du att den finns i nå finaste kyrkor i sverige bok
<D0minat0r> o.O
<relaubot> ca 5000 snubbar i Haparanda. Alla känner alla?
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Den var inte fin. Kyrkor ska se jättegamla ut.
<D0minat0r> 5 nee nog er vi ~10k
<relaubot> 4 778 pers säger Wikipedia dec 2005.
<D0minat0r> relaubot: vi hade en jättefin gammal kyrka men en pyroman tyckte kyrkan var ett bra projekt för han
<D0minat0r> 2005
<relaubot> Linda^: Sitt inte och sov i kanalen.
<Linda^> förlåt
<Linda^> men ni skriver ju inget till mig :(
<relaubot> Mm.
<D0minat0r> aparanda kommun har 10.200 invånare
<Linda^> Spelar trivia i en annan kanal samtidigt
<D0minat0r> finns det andra kanaler här? :O
<D0minat0r> :P
<Linda^> :(
<relaubot> Linda^: Hur fick du lgh i Sthml? Det måste ju vara jättesvårt?
<D0minat0r> ja de vill jag också veta om jag ska dra mig söderut
<Linda^> relaubot: studentlägenhet.. utflytt 2013
<D0minat0r> jahaa
<Linda^> det var typ 12 lägenheter som annonserades ut
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Kommunen ja, nu snackar vi staden.
<Linda^> jag hamnade bland de tolv intresserade som tackat ja
<D0minat0r> men vi har inte kommun nåmer
<D0minat0r> hela skiten heter Haparanda Stad
<Linda^> relaubot: Sen bor jag i rinkeby :P
<D0minat0r> men ja vet va du menar
<relaubot> Linda^: Du måste ta hp för att få bo kvar i studentlägenhet?
<Linda^> relaubot: japp. Vilket jag inte har. Så jag lrä få flytta :s
<Linda^> den hrä terminen har varit fucked..
<relaubot> Linda^: Vad har du läst nu då?
<D0minat0r> jag kan hyra ut min kåk, kallhyra just under 3000kr :P
<Linda^> fast om jag kommer in på nackademin kanske dom nöjer sig om jag visar att jag bytt linje och att jag är antagen på det istället
<Linda^> orka hyra ut för ett år liksom
<amelia> rinkeby som är så trevligt. :P
<Linda^> de ska ändå riva här
<Linda^> :P
<Linda^> relaubot: jag har "läst" filmvetenskap.
<D0minat0r> amelia: dom var rätt tråkiga på att fest ai rinkeby :P
<relaubot> Aha, det låter ju passande om du är utbildad redigerare.
<Linda^> mja.. nej
<Linda^> jag vill sitta i ett mörker och jobba bort timmarna
<Linda^> experimentera och leka med bildrutor
<Linda^> jag vill inte läsa filmhistoria... :S
<relaubot> Jaha. Sök jobb på svt.
<Linda^> om hur film utvecklades under andra världskriget och skit
<relaubot> amelia: Så du är vaken.
<amelia> relaubot: ja, lite.
<Linda^> relaubot: Om jag kunde! Om det var så enkelt. Hade jag fått praktik där hade saken varit biff. Men nä. Jag gjorde min praktik hos Daniel Fridell istället :\
<relaubot> amelia: Jag sa just det att du och Ashi tycker inte om mig. :(
<amelia> relaubot: jaha
<relaubot> Linda^: Vad sysslar den gubben med nuförtiden? Frikadellen.
<Linda^> relaubot: Jadu.. Tror han är i .. Öh
<Linda^> vänta, ska kolla
<relaubot> Linda^: Han gjorde ju sökarna och 30 november och sedan försvann han, typ.
<Linda^> 27e maj skrev han att han är i barcelona.
<Linda^> ehe..
<Linda^> han reser då fan runt
<Linda^> men har inte råd.. med nåt
<Linda^> >_<
<relaubot> Han eller du?
<Linda^> han
<Linda^> danne
<relaubot> Ok.
<Linda^> enligt fejjan är han bosatt i los angeles :)
<relaubot> Nej, det var ju länge sedan han var på tapeten.
<Linda^> nä men.. medico är väl hans senaste film
<Linda^> el medico
<Linda^> eller vad den nu heter
<Linda^> sen håller han på med nån skräckis
<relaubot> Knappt hört talas om.
<Linda^> apartment vaddetnuär
<Linda^> medico är mer en dokuentär
<Linda^> om en cubansk artist
<Linda^> dokumentär
<relaubot> Hur försörjer han sig då? Det undrar man med alla sådana typer. Massa kändisar som gjort något dom har blitivt poppis på men som knappast håller hela livet.
<Linda^> ja det undrar jag med
<Linda^> men det är ju svt och grejjer som sponsrar lite olika projekt
<Linda^> han skulle producera en kompis film.. med inspelning förra sommarn
<Linda^> det vettefan hur det gick med den
<relaubot> Linda^: Jaha ja.
<amelia_> ojdå..
<Linda^> relaubot: http://www.thefilmdivision.com/people/  Borde stå vad han pysslar med där. Men tvivlar på att sidan är väluppdaterad,då "people" inte stämmer :)
<relaubot> Vad sysslar linuxchicken med.
<relaubot> Linda^: Det verkar ju helt omöjligt att slå sig fram i den branschen.
<Linda^> relaubot: gissa varför jag lägger det åt sidan? :P
<Linda^> kommer inte lägga ner det helt. Jag och en vän har planer på att starta upp något..
<Linda^> men det får bli sen.
<Linda^> jag vill jobba.. ha pengar.. utbilda mig till något jag faktiskt FÅR jobb inom. Utan att flytta land och rike runt typ.
<Linda^> fast just nu är jag bara trött på plugg.
<amelia> relaubot: uppenbarligen nätdipp..
<D0minat0r> jobbb mmm vilken dröm just nu
<Linda^> mm
<amelia> ingen jättedröm om man ska göra det kl 8 imorgon och inte kan sova.. :/
<D0minat0r> ganska van
<Linda^> :\
<D0minat0r> upp 04 jobbet 06 sluta jobba vid 21-22 duscha äta glo lite film somna 00
<Linda^> oh fyfan
<amelia> D0minat0r: vad fan jobbade du som då? slav?
<D0minat0r> grovarbete
<D0minat0r> industri murare
<D0minat0r> 8Ã¥r
<amelia> inte så långt ifrån alltså.. iaf inte om man beaktar avsaknaden av intresse för att följa arbetstidslagstiftningen.
<D0minat0r> va e de för lag? :O
<D0minat0r> vissa månader fick ja lön för ~350 timmar
<relaubot> amelia: Du har drabbats av insomnia eller något låter det som.
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Jobbade du 06-22?
<D0minat0r> mjaa
<D0minat0r> om de behövdes
<D0minat0r> beroende på tidsplan
<D0minat0r> men förde mesta var de stress med alla jobb
<relaubot> Det håller ju inte. Hade ni inget fack som sa stopp?
<D0minat0r> ne byggnads sa inget
<amelia> relaubot: är du någon form av hobbypsykolog?
<relaubot> amelia: Ja. Det stämmer.
<amelia> relaubot: personligen tror jag mer på att jag sovit för länge på dagarna när jag varit ledig..
<D0minat0r> relaubot: har lärt min läxa ska du veta hehe fick ju fysiska med av stressen
<D0minat0r> gick in i väggen så att säga
<relaubot> amelia: Du hade ju problem med att sova för några månader sedan också.
<D0minat0r> tappade 15 kg vikt och fortsatte pressa mig själv på jobbet vägrade ge upp
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Det förstår jag om du jobbade så många timmar.
<D0minat0r> men läkaren skrev massa happy pills till mig o.O
<D0minat0r> orkade aldrig hämta ut dom
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Hur ska du lösa allt det här då? Haparanda, jobb osv?
<D0minat0r> jag tänkte råna banken men förra rånarna i happis fick ut 50k så den iden sket sig :P
 * D0minat0r skämtade!
<D0minat0r> bara så ingen tog de på allvar :)
<relaubot> Linda^: Problemet är att då ska du utbilda dig till vårdbiträde eller undersköterska. Där finns jobb och så slutar du som D0minat0r med massa happy pills på recept.
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Haha, 50 pappa.
<Linda^> relaubot: haha.. finns jobb inom IT med
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Vad fick dom för straff då?
<D0minat0r> relaubot: ja var ju nästan värt att råna banken? :P
<relaubot> Linda^: Jo, men kräver ju massa plugg.
<D0minat0r> jag kommer inte ihåg straffet men helt klart inte värt att sitta inne flera år
<Linda^> relaubot: och det gör inte vårdbiträde?
<relaubot> Linda^: Nja, vårdbiträde kräver nog inget egentligen, men undersköterska gör det ju.
<Linda^> jaha
<D0minat0r> undersköterksa 3 årig gymnasie
<Linda^> fast.. jag vill ju jobba med något jag tycker om
<Linda^> att jobba med
<D0minat0r> dom flesta personliga as jobb vill ha undersköterskor nuförtiden
<relaubot> Mhm, det som är problemet.
<D0minat0r> exet är jobbar som de
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Jaha. Det är möjligt.
<D0minat0r> jo var en massa nu när hon flytta till luleå o skulle jobba åt socialförvaltningen
<relaubot> Dom jobb som är lätta att få är ju inget som någon drömmer om direkt.
<D0minat0r> men dom tjänar rätt bra i de yrket
<D0minat0r> relaubot: neinge dröm
<D0minat0r> då exet jobbade lite som vik fick man ju inblick i hur jobbigt de yrket kan vara på psyket
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Varför jobbar en undersköterska åt socialförvaltningen?
<D0minat0r> kommunen har ju gamlingr som ska skötas
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Ja, det är tufft. Dessutom sliter det yrket mer på kroppen än många tror.
<D0minat0r> som bor i "egna" lägenheter
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Aha, hemtjänsten typ.
<amelia> relaubot: det är ju rätt lätt att få jobb inom IT idag, t.ex. finns det ju en högre efterfrågan än tillgång på linuxtekniker... men det kräver ju visserligen att man har utbildning.
<D0minat0r> relaubot: ja precis
<amelia> relaubot: eller åtminnstone vet vad man sysslar med..
<relaubot> amelia: Vad är det för utbildning du snackar om?
<D0minat0r> jag ska söka som linux teknier!
<Linda^> ska man sova eller?
<D0minat0r> jag har erfarenhet av 6 installationer :D
<amelia> D0minat0r: haha
<D0minat0r> Linda^: jag tänkte det
<relaubot> amelia: Det är ju det jag säger, men det tar ju flera år att skaffa sig kompetensen.
<D0minat0r> men sängen är så ensam :P
<Linda^> stackars säng
<amelia> relaubot: för de flesta räcker det med en KY-utbildning på två år och ett genuint intresse för att få första jobbet.
<Linda^> joina den!
<D0minat0r> jag menade den är så ensam att ligga i :)
<Linda^> haha
<relaubot> amelia: Aja, en KY på två år.
<Linda^> packa lite kanske
<Linda^> :o
<relaubot> amelia: Vi får se hur det blir med den efterfrågan när molnet slår igenom på allvar. Då är systemadmin-yrket kanske ett minne blott.
<D0minat0r> men du kan ju alltid hacka nasa eller fbi eller nått då får du säkert ett säkerhets jobb :P
<amelia> relaubot: haha, vem ska admina molnet då?
<relaubot> amelia: Färre personer än dom som adminar alla system idag?
<amelia> relaubot: troligen inte.
<relaubot> Nja, vi får se.
<D0minat0r> Linda^: packa?
<D0minat0r> just ja du va påväg
<relaubot> Jag kan nog lära mig Linux lika bra hemma under några år som på en KY-utbildning.
<amelia> relaubot: burkarna i molnet ska ju adminas också.. de försvinner inte bara för att man använder "det stora häfftiga molnet"
<amelia> relaubot: men hemma får du inte praktik på ett företag under nästan ett helt åt och därmed en fot in i arbetslivet och åtminnstone en referens om du sköter dig.
<D0minat0r> hur många u ubuntu-se är kunniga och hur stor andel är nybörjare?
<relaubot> amelia: Nej, sant.
<amelia> jag är nybörjare.. har knappt kört ubuntu alls.
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Dom flesta här idlar bara så svårt att veta vad dom kan då.
<D0minat0r> amelia: ja men jo visst
<D0minat0r> :)
<relaubot> amelia försöker lära av mig. Går väl sådär...
<relaubot> :D
<D0minat0r> ameliaja ubuntu ja men linux allmänt?
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Det finns många duktiga här men jag tror inte hälften jobbar med Linux eller programmering?
<D0minat0r> nej såklart
<amelia> D0minat0r: linux i allmänhet har jag väl kört ett tag.
<D0minat0r> men har ju varit dagar då jag fått ta till läshuvudet för de har varit så tyst och försökt hjälpa :P
<D0minat0r> iofs har jag rätt lätt att ta in infomration jag läser och förstå
<amelia> relaubot: jag har sagt upp mig så du kan ju söka mitt jobb om du vill. :P
<relaubot> Nu är det ju väldigt få som är aktiva här. Folk solar nog istället.
<relaubot> amelia: Varför har du sagt upp dig?
<amelia> relaubot: ska bli hovslagare istället. det där med IT är inget för mig..
<relaubot> amelia: Vad snackar du för skit?
<D0minat0r> amelia: testa grovarbete typ industri murare
<D0minat0r> du lär gå tillbaka till it :P
<relaubot> amelia: Hovsångare hade jag köpt, men hovslagare?
<amelia> D0minat0r: nej, det verkar vara jobbiga arbetstider, hovslagare är bättre.
<D0minat0r> hovslagare tjänar rätt bra ändå
<amelia> om man får jobb ja..
<relaubot> amelia: Du har inte alls sagt upp dig.
<amelia> relaubot: jo, det har jag faktiskt.
<relaubot> amelia: För att?
<D0minat0r> men där nere finns de säkert fler hovslagare på mindre yta än här
<relaubot> amelia: Har du fått nytt jobb?
<amelia> relaubot: för att jag har fått ett annat jobb
<D0minat0r> vi har ju sotnings firma i haparanda som jobbar hela norrbotten
<relaubot> amelia: Du avancerar?
<D0minat0r> tror de e enda firman här
<amelia> relaubot: japp
<relaubot> aTill?
<relaubot> amelia: Till?
<amelia> relaubot: hemligt
<relaubot> amelia: Varför är det hemligt?
<D0minat0r> du ska jobba med stargate programmet? :O
<amelia> relaubot: säkerhetsklassat du vet.
<Linda^> D0minat0r: ja
 * D0minat0r är influerad av tvn just nu
<Linda^> packa
<Linda^> ska ju till gbg
<relaubot> amelia: Säpo?
<amelia> relaubot: nej, ännu hemligare
<relaubot> FRA?
<relaubot> Antipiratbyrån?
<amelia> nejnej, de är ju mindre hemliga än säpo.
<D0minat0r> :O
<relaubot> amelia: Om du ska ha ett så viktigt jobb så kan du ju inte sitta uppe och ragga på mig på nätterna?
<Linda^> :o
<amelia> relaubot: nej, varför skulle jag börja med det helt plötsligt?
<relaubot> Haha
<Linda^> relaubot tror ju att alla raggar på honom :o
<relaubot> Jag är omåttligt populär i kanalen.
<amelia> Linda^: det är lite det som är problemet med honom också.. :(
<relaubot> Haha
<Linda^> önsketänkande relaubot?
<amelia> jag tror mer på dålig självinsikt..
<D0minat0r> amelia: SSG?
<Linda^> :(
<D0minat0r> :P
<Linda^> eller så fortsätter jag med serier
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Du får väl börja jobba inom hemtjänsten du också eller något?
<amelia> vaneföreställningar och sånt kanske är inblandat också..
<Linda^> packa kan jag göra imorgon
<D0minat0r> relaubot: nee tack
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Där finns det väl jobb i Haparanda också.
<amelia> nehe, sova ska jag nog försöka mig på igen..
<amelia> gonatt på er!
<D0minat0r> Linda^: serier är bra :) har stargate universe maraton här :P
<Linda^> Godnatt
<D0minat0r> amelia svarade aldrig så hon ska säkert jobba inom SSG :P
<D0minat0r> godnatt amelia
<relaubot> amelia: God natt.
<relaubot> amelia 007.
<Linda^> D0minat0r: sånt där skit tittar inte jag på
<Linda^> :)
<D0minat0r> meh
<D0minat0r> stargate 90210 :D
<relaubot> Jag kollar aldrig på serier och aldrig på TV.
<relaubot> svplay bara ibland.
<relaubot> *svtplay
<D0minat0r> relaubot: alltid igång tv
<D0minat0r> fast på dagarna är det, bananer i pyjamas, cars, rory racerbil, tom& jerry
<D0minat0r> och så nå tåg tecknat
<Linda^> nepp. Ett avsnitt till. Ha det bra boys!
<D0minat0r> de samma Linda^
<D0minat0r> fan tror jag oxå ska lägga mig
<Linda^> relaubot: jag räknar med att du möter upp mig vid tåget imorrn! Bra tackhej!
<D0minat0r> :O
<relaubot> Linda^: Ja ja. Natti natti.
<D0minat0r> jag sova nu.
<D0minat0r> natti natt kanalen
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Jaha, men det var något jag skulle säga dig.
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Jo.
<D0minat0r> jag kan sitta ett tag :P
<D0minat0r> är inte som att jag har nånstans att stressa :P
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Dom flesta som hänger här idlar bara. Men det finns ett gäng som är riktigt duktiga. Några är programmerare, några är sysadmin och så finns det ett gäng som jag inte vet vad dom gör. Om dom är hackers eller arbetslösa. Jag vet inte.
<D0minat0r> dom kanske idlar här för att få ipadresser till noobs med ubuntu server :D
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Jag gjorde ett skript som undersökte aktiviteten i kanalen en gång. Jag kommer inte ihåg siffran nu men det var kanske 20-40 som var aktiva och typ 20 som var väldigt aktiva i kanalen.
<D0minat0r> men jag har då inte märkt av att det är svårt att få hjälp här
<D0minat0r> annat var de i ubuntu man får ju inte syl i vädret där
<relaubot> Skriptet tankade ner ubuntu-se-loggar och kollade räknade hur många gånger ett nick sa något i kanalen. Därefter gjorde nicket en lista på vilka nicks som var mest aktiva.
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Am ubuntu nej. Det är så många som frågar där så ofta passerar bara frågan.
<D0minat0r> precis
<D0minat0r> jag brukar vilja få själv redaut nått men ibland måst eman ju få vägledning om vilket håll man ska se
<D0minat0r> gillar att läsa bra guider som förklarar vad man gör
<relaubot> D0minat0r: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<D0minat0r> första jag gjorde innan jag börja installera servern var att jag skrev ut ubuntu handboken :)
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Där har du en guide att beta av när du har tid och lust.
<D0minat0r> har hela server guide i pärm
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Aha, men det är ju flera hundra sidor?
<D0minat0r> 307
<D0minat0r> eller skickade pdf till far som jobbar på kommunens it avdelning
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Aha, då förstår jag.
<relaubot> Det hade varit lite surt på en bläckstråleskrivare...
<D0minat0r> jo fast jag har laser
<D0minat0r> :)
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Där har du en till att skriva ut då: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/abs-guide.pdf
<D0minat0r> fy
<D0minat0r> haha
<relaubot> D0minat0r: För att lära sig skripta i bash. Det och alla Terminal-program kommer du långt med.
<D0minat0r> bra med guider
<relaubot> D0minat0r: man <kommando> är bra när man har vant sig vid att läsa manualsidor i Terminalen.
<D0minat0r> jo fast jag hatar man
<D0minat0r> men måste bli van med det
<D0minat0r> nej nu sova en stund
<D0minat0r> du får ha de bra relaubot
<D0minat0r> natti
<relaubot> D0minat0r: Där är ju en klassiker: http://www.df.lth.se/~triad/gnulinux/
<relaubot> Jag tycker inte den var så roligt, men den innehåller mycket om hur Linux kom till, olika shells osv.
<relaubot> D0minat0r: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<relaubot> Där har du annars om du gillar det mer än man i Terminalen.
<relaubot> D0minat0r: God natt!
<Hund> Här var det livat.
<Barre> morrn
<Kimmen> morrn
<speakman> morrn
<speakman> fan va ledsamt - en NFS-mount kan inte mountas vid boot och man uppmanas trycka S för "skip" eller "M" för manuell hantering. Inget fungerar. Och det är fan inte lätt att komma in "bakvägen" i dagens ubuntu!
<larsemil> laptop?
<larsemil> och vadå inte lätt att komma in bakvägen?
<speakman> nej stationär
<speakman> förr "på min tid" då kunde man göra enkla manövrar som init=/bin/sh i cmdline
<speakman> men nu ska allt döljas och helst vara högupplöst
<Hund> speakman: Använd inte Ubuntu då? :P
<speakman> Hund: eller datorer
<Hund> speakman: Det är ju också ett alternativ. ;)
<larsemil> smaken är som baken
<speakman> Lika sannolikt
<kodein> det går väl fortfarande i grub 2 att redigera från menyn...
<speakman> kodein: japp, men vad man än gör (känns det som) så kommer man inte åt att halta boot vid rätt tillfälle
<speakman> Eller vänta nu... kunde man inte ange ett par olika "breakpoints" i cmdline som den kunde stanna till på?
<speakman> "initrd breakpoints"
<Hund> Men bör den inte bara hoppa vidare om den inte kan montera utdelningen?
<speakman> Det står "Press S to skip or M to fix manually" eller något sånt. Problemet är bara att det inte fungerar.
<speakman> Om det fungerat som tänkt så hade det nog inte varit något större problem
<Hund> speakman: Jag vill minnas att den bara hoppade vidare för mig när den inte vill montera för mig.
<Hund> Iofs inte på Ubuntu, men det bör inte vara någon skillnad.
<speakman> "alloc magic is broken at 0x...."
<larsemil> montera sharen i uppscriptet för anslutningen då
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> Kul fel ;)
<larsemil> echo "#!/bin/bash \r\n mount nfsmount" | sudo tee /etc/network/if-up.d/nfsmounter
<larsemil> där du självklart byter ut ordet nfsmount mot din serversträng
<speakman> larsemil: gärna - om jag bara får igång systemet så!
<speakman> autofs är kanske ett alternativ annars
<speakman> men det är skitsamma nu - först måste jag kunna komma in
<larsemil> shit vad jag vill se nya x-men filmen
<antii> larsemil: indeed, vore najs..
<xyzp> Fungerar nya ubuntu bra med/mot wi-fi?
<xyzp> koppla upp typ
<larsemil> som med alla distar så beror det på kortet
<Barre> Coffe: fungerade batteriet?
<Coffe> Barre,  ja tack :)  har 3 timmar på batteri nu :) klockers
<larsemil> märks att det håller på att bli sommar, lugnt som bara den i kanalen
<cHarNe2> larsemil: precis, och lilleman har lugnat ner sig lite :P
<antii> haha
<cahoot> ...och alla windowsanv är väl upptagna med måbadebs omsint
<cahoot> jösses - månadens ominst
<kodein> ömsint
<cahoot> eller ordentligt förkylt
<Coffe> någon som vet hur jag kan lista alla hostar min dns server har  ?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: :S ?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: det går inte
<cHarNe2> Coffe: eller driftar du en egen?
<Coffe> ja
<Coffe> har problem med uppdateringarna från ldap
<kodein> Coffe: med AXFR, kanske?
<Coffe> ingen aning . frågar ju om hjälp :)
<Hydrik> Hej! Jag är ny i Linux-världen (om man bortser ifrån Android, då;)), men i alla fall, jag försöker installera en .deb-fil. Vilket är enklaste sättet? När jag installerat det via Software Center så kommer den inte fram i menyn :(
<Coffe> sudo dpkg -i *fil
<Kimmen> Hydrik: det är inte alltid det gör det men programmet är förmodligen installerat
<kodapa> Hydrik: Brukar räcka med att dubbelklicka på .deb-filen
<kodapa> Hydrik: Inte alla program som dyker upp i menyn
<Hydrik> Hur skall man kunna starta den då? :P hehe när jag installerat den och skrev "Heimdall" (dess namn) i terminalen så kom text fram iaf.
<kodein> heimdall som i stacken/kth:s kerberosimplementation?
<Hydrik> Ehh nej, det är ett program för min Samsung Galaxy S-telefon för att installera roms och sånt.
<kodein> har du provat med litet "h"?
<Hydrik> Vad skall hända då? Jag skrev Heimdall och det kom fram en massa text, men jag vill ju ha det grafiskt med knappar å sånt :P haha, terminalen ogillas :/
<kodein> jag har ingen aning om vad som ska hända
<kodein> men du kan ju t.ex. börja med att läsa den "massa text" som kommer fram
<Hydrik> Hmm ubuntu är ju oerhört krångligt å onödigt känns det som :/ installerar man ett program så skall det ju vara installerat å synligt tycker jag :/
<kodein> är det så krångligt att läsa text så är det väl lika bra att du byter inriktning på livet helt och hållet, tycker jag.
<kodein> det är stört omöjligt att hjälpa dig som det är nu, iaf.
<andol> Hydrik: Låter som om du har installerat ett program som är skrivet för att fungera i terminal-läge, och det är ju inget Ubuntu kan göra så mycket åt när det packeterar det?
<Hydrik> Det är inte krångligt alls att läsa text, men har man installerat ett program så har man, då skall skiten ligga på datorn ju. man skall bara kunna klicka på den och så öppnas den. på hemsidan så visas ju t.o.m. grafiskt. ingen terminal där inte =)
<kodein> andol: usch det där låter krångligt
<andol> Hydrik: Vad gäller "synligt" så antar jag att du åsyftar att det ska finnas i lämplig meny eller sådär? Där hamnar främst GUI-aktiga program.
<kodein> andol: det skulle ju implicera att man dels skulle behöva läsa vad som står, och sedan kommunicera detta till folk när man ber om hjälp
<andol> kodein: Japp, låter jobbigt.
<cahoot> Hydrik, som anges på programmets 'hemsida' finns ju en README
<cahoot> troligen menar utvecklaren att man ska läsa den filen
<KiviE> Hydrik: vad heter deb filen du installera?
<KiviE> heimdall som finns i ubuntus pakethanterare är ett annat program
<arand> Är det http://www.h5l.org/ - heimdal ni pratar om, ser inte värst grafiskt ut..
<KiviE> http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/ gissar jag på :)
<Hydrik> KiviE: Den finns inte i software center. filen jag laddade hem var denna: https://github.com/downloads/Benjamin-Dobell/Heimdall/heimdall_1.2.0_i386.deb den är från http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdal
<KiviE> Hydrik: den finns bara som terminal program
<KiviE> du måste ladda ner 1.1.1 om du vill ha ett gui
<Hydrik> Ahh, det förklarar ju en del.
<cahoot> Hydrik, läst readmen än?
<kodein> det är förstås jobbigt att läsa, men det står att 1.2.0 är "command line"
<Hydrik> Och så startar spydigheten igen, ja.
<arand> Jag tror inste "heimdall" finns packaeterat än i ubuntu, bara "heimdal"
<kodein> jag är imponerad över att du lyckas läsa "en massa text" som jag skriver, men inte den på sidan du laddade ner från eller i terminalen där du körde programmet.
<kodein> men nu ska jag strunta i det här, det blir bara krångligt att försöka tankeläsa
<Hydrik> Tankeläsning behövs inte, bara kunskap.
<cahoot> ...och empati
<kodein> jag är väl helt enkelt bortskämd med att mina betalande kunder klarar av att leverera vettiga felbeskrivningar
<kodein> :(
<kodein> empati tycker jag dock att jag har. t.ex. sparkar jag inte på igelkottar.
<olja> någon här som kör kde?
 * realubot öppnar dörren försiktigt, försiktigt och riktigt smyger in i kanalen på silkestofflor.
<Linda^> :o
 * Linda^ tar fram hagelbössan
 * rolfblidborg klampar in i kanalen 
<rolfblidborg> God morgon!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: God jul!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Snart så!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag är tidigt ute.
<olja> behöver hjälp med att uppdatera till 11,04, kör kde
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Men lite vinter vore skönt att ha :)
<realubot> olja: Ta backup på allt viktigt du har på datorn, dokument, fotografier e.t.c. och kör det här kommandot:
<olja> kan jag ladda ner en 11,04 version som jag kan köra direkt från en mapp i kubuntu eller måste jag bränna en skiva med 11,04 och köra på det viset
<realubot> olja: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<olja> i terminalen?
<realubot> olja: Aha, du ska göra en nyinstallation? Det kanske är lika bra. Många får problem när du uppgraderar från en version till en annan.
<arand> Nope, man använder do-release-upgrade i Ubuntu.
<realubot> olja: i Terminalen ja. Om du ska försöka uppgradera 10.10 till 11.04 utan att behöva göra en nyinstallation.
<olja> har inte tänkt o göra en nyinstalation, bara uppgraderingen
<realubot> arand: "dist-upgrade dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages; apt-get has a "smart" conflict resolution system, and it will attempt to upgrade the most important packages at the expense of less important ones if necessary. So, dist-upgrade command may remove some
<realubot>  packages. Te /etc/apt/sources.list file cont ains a list of locations from which to retrieve desired package files. See also apt_preferences(5) for a mechanism for overriding the general settings for individual packages.
<realubot> "
<realubot> arand: Vad säger du om det då?
<olja> när jag laggt in den texten i terminalen så kommer uppgradering igång automatiskt, inget mer jag behöver göra?
<arand> realubot: Sant, änvänd do-release-upgrade.
<realubot> olja: Kör: dp-release-upgrade -d
<realubot> Nej: do-release-upgrade -d
<realubot> för att kolla om det finns en version att uppgradera till innan du kör kommandot do-release-upgrade utan option.
<arand> Nja, -d är för development version normalt sett.. Jag tror inte du vill ha oneiric än..
<realubot> olja: Det bästa är om du tankar ner Kubuntu 11.04 som iso-fil och sedan skapar ett bootbart USB-minne med Unetbootin och därefter startar om datorn och bootar från USB-minnet. Då får du en ny fräsch installation av Kubuntu 11.04.
<arand> Men normalt sett ska det funka via update manager..
<realubot> arand: Oj, jag läste lite slarvigt.
<realubot> olja: Du ska INTE köra med -d.
<olja> arand: jag påbörjade upgraderingen vi update manager men strömen gick innan det var avslutat
<realubot> Däremot kanske det är idé att köra: do-release-upgrade --mode=desktop
<arand> olja: Hade den börjat uppgraderingen eller var den bara i nedladdningsstadiet?
<arand> I först läget är det problem, andra borde det gå att enkelt fortsätta...
<realubot> Vad gör do-release-upgrade som inte apt-get dist-upgrade gör då?
<olja> tror det var i nerladdnings stadiet, sen så har jag försökt kicka igång sökning efter uppdateringar igen, men får inte fram 11,04 igen
<realubot> Den tror att du har uppgraderat då.
<arand> SÃ¥ antingen "update-manager -c" eller "do-upgrade-release"
<arand> Borde kicka igång den igen...
<realubot> olja: Har du många viktiga grejer på datorn som du vill spara?
<olja> arand: ska jag söka på det i kpackagekit
<realubot> olja: Annars kanske det är lika bra att sopa rent ditt halvt om halvt uppgraderade system med en nyinstalaltion av 11.04.
<arand> olja: Hmm, right, jag vet inte om update-manager funkar så i KDE, men do-* borde funka
<olja> realubot: har vista på datorn och det mesta ligger där (filer mm) så det borde inte påverkas av en nyinstalation an kubuntu?
<olja> har instalerat  unetbootin, skulle du kunna vägleda mig i hur jag använder programet? Har kubuntu 11,04 iso nerladdad redan
<realubot> Nej, det ska vara lugnt så länge du lägger nya Kubuntu på samma partition som du har Kubuntu på nu. Du ska lägga Kubuntu 11.04 på ext4-partitionen och INTE på NTFS-partitionen som är Vista.
<realubot> Du väljer detta genom att under installationprocessen ange partitioner manuellt istället för att installera vid sidan om ett befintligt os.
<olja> ok, instalationen ger mig det valet?
<ePax> 0_o
<realubot> Du högerklickar på ext4-partotionen och väljer ta bort. Därefter skapar du en ny ext4-partotion på samma utrymme och anger / som monteringspunkt. Rör inte partitionen som har NTFS-filsystemet!
<olja> ok , skulle du kunna förklara för mig hur jag får 11,04 på usb-minnet?
<arand> Det går att markera att använda en partition utan att behöva ta bort den först.
<realubot> Su får under installationprocessen ett val där du kan ange partitioner för installationen. Så ska du välja avancerade alternativet för att ange partitioner manuellt.
<realubot> *Du
<arand> olja: Bara att starta unetbootin och använd iso-filen
<realubot> olja: Kör: fdisk -l
<realubot> så ser du dina partitioner du har nu.
<olja> arand: programet vill att jag ska välja distribution och version osv ???????
<arand> Finns alternativ att skippa det och gå via iso
<olja> fins alternativet diskavbildning
<arand> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#install Diskimage, ISO, path ...
<CasperN> så apples största nyhet är en kopia av ubuntu one? icloud
<xyzp> ah fanns mycke matnyttit att  läsa *bockar å slog pannan i bordet* ;-)
<CasperN> eller kommer världen förneka allt sånt och påstå att apple uppfann molnlösningar nu?
<arand> CasperN: Har inte det varit fallet de senaste 5 åren?
<rolfblidborg> CasperN Vad har apple kopierat nu då?
<CasperN> nä, inget de kopierar inte, de är ju innovatörer
<kodein> CasperN: det är väl google docs de rippar av? http://yfrog.com/hs4naop
<CasperN> typ
<CasperN> iof bryr jag mig inte, är det en lösning folk gillar så visst, men jag är säker på att det kommer hypas så högt att historien skrivs om
<kodein> har du inte druckit din apple-koolaid idag?
<gusnan> till och med i dryckesbranchen är dom - äppeljuice. ;)
<CasperN> rätt skrämmande hur lätt det är att fiska upp andras publicerade ubuntu one filer
<CasperN> då alla urler är väldigt lika varandra
<xyzp> webradio här suger 98% av processorkraften, svårt att göra någe mer samtidigt uff
<xyzp> Haffe,hej
<xyzp> hej
<larsemil> soft kitty, warm kitty
<Barre> little ball of fuuuuur
<Kimmen> happy kitty, sleepy kitty
<Barre> pur pur pur
<Barre> s/r/rr/g
<mieowww> Penny i den TV-serien är sjukt het.
<mieowww> Vill ha henne som flickvän.
<mieowww> Undrar hur gammal hon ska föreställa?
<D0minat0r> vem helsika har loggat ut min irssi
 * realubot gör en stickprovskontroll på larsemils dator för att se att han inte använder ett proprietärt operativsystem.
<D0minat0r> hmm min kaffekopp försvann
<D0minat0r> va är det sopm pågår
<realubot> larsemil: Den här gången hade du tur. Du kom undan.
<mieowww> "Jag söker en seriös man/kille som är mogen runt 22-32 år som har ordnad ekonomi som inte är för snål eller för slösaktig, drog- och nikotinfri, är glad, positiv och social. B körkort och bil är stort plus!" <-- Herregud vilka krav varenda tjej har... även de icke-snygga...
<D0minat0r> mieowww: ja det där var att ta i
<D0minat0r> varför ska man behöva vara social? :P
<mieowww> Är dessa krav som anställningskrav, d.v.s. att det är drömkrav som man kan ignorera?
<realubot> mieowww: Det är ju därför folk är singlar. Sannolikheten att tjejen lever upp till en sådan killes krav är nog inte så stora om hon inte ser bra ut.
<mieowww> Skulle aldrig kunna söka ett enda jobb om jag var tvungen att faktiskt uppfylla annonsens krav.
<realubot> mieowww: Hon dissar arbetslösa, icke nikotinfria män som saknar körkort. Och män som har jobb, inte röker/snusar och jhar körkort skiter ju i henne, tror jag.
<Kimmen> undrar om det är bör-krav eller skall-krav?
<mieowww> Hon blockade nyss mig på MSN. Happ. Så ovanligt. :P
<realubot> Kimmen: Det är väl som med jobb. Det är vad dom önskar mest av allt men i brist på bättre sökanden så...
<Kimmen> =)
<realubot> mieowww: Skit i henne.
<mieowww> Ja... men hon är inget undantag.
<realubot> mieowww: Vad ställer du för krav själv då?
<mieowww> Bara snygg. Utöver det inga som helst krav. Kan vara vilken otrogen psycho bitch som helst i princip.
<mieowww> Eller inte ens snygg. Attraktiv.
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> Jag söker en trevlig tjej som är en Rihanna eller Emma Watson kopia med fett bankkonto som drömmer om en linuxgeek som saknar körkort, jobb och som håller på att sluta knarka.
<Kimmen> när klockan går mot småtimmarna och man blött ordentligt så är väl enda kravet att svaret på frågan: ? ska vara: !
<realubot> Tyå något åt det hållet...
<realubot> mieowww: Haha, det låter inte som du söker flickvän om du inte kräver att hon ska vara annat än snygg. Låter som om du söker ligg.
<realubot> En tjej som inte ställer krav gör inte det för att hon inte har någonting att ge. Så tror jag att det är. Samma sak med en kille.
<realubot> mieowww: Ett tips. Skjut med hagelgevär om du är dålig prickskytt. Du får spamma brudarna. Förr eller snare nappar nog någon.
<kodapa> haha
<D0minat0r> haha
 * D0minat0r garvar ihjäl mig av realubot råd
<kodapa> :D
<mieowww> Lustigt med tanke på de skript jag kört i åratal som bokstavligen spammar alla tjejer på olika dejtingsajter. Inte ens då får man nästan aldrig ett enda svar.
<kodapa> mieowww: haha
<D0minat0r> mieowww: nå kan säga iaf efter ett 10 årigt förhållande med barn så kan jag säga kvinnor ger dig bara mer problem än dom är till hjälp...just sayin
<mieowww> Jag har inga illusioner om att det är positivt med barn och/eller att gifta sig.
<mieowww> Varför jag aldrig skulle gå med på det...
<mieowww> Egna barn, alltså.
<mieowww> Det är som katter. Man vill gärna gosa med dem och ha dem omkring en, men aldrig ta ansvar för dem och uppfostra och utfodra och allt sådant.
<D0minat0r> mieowww: är ju det bästa se hur dom formas och växer upp
<mieowww> Usch, nej.
<D0minat0r> sonen var 6månader gammal köpte jag en hockeyklubba o puck pt han
<mieowww> Att se dem bli ligister/förlorare?
<realubot> Problemet är ju inte att stå ut med barnet utan att hålla ihop relationen till tjejen man har barnet med (om man har barn).
<D0minat0r> nu i vinter väntar ett par skridskor och hjälm på sonen :D
<D0minat0r> realubot: ja precis
<mieowww> Och så visar det sig att din son avskyr allt som har med sport att göra.
<mieowww> Och vägrar se en enda match med dig ens på TV.
<D0minat0r> mieowww: han kollar redan på hockey med mig :d
<mieowww> Det känns för mig som ett otroligt "gamblande".
<D0minat0r> men till slut ska barnet bestämma sig själv
<realubot> mieowww: Vad är gambling?
<mieowww> Att hoppas på något som kan gå precis hur som helst.
<realubot> Det går väl ganska ok med dom flesta ungar. Det är en liten andel som det går åt pipsvängen med.
<D0minat0r> fan måste dra möte om 5 minuter i stan 20km bort :D
<realubot> Trots allt. You never know.
<realubot> D0minat0r: Hur ska det gå till?
<realubot> Teleportering?
<mieowww> Katapult...
<realubot> Skype.
<Barre> jag upplevde att mina prioriteringar ändrades radikalt i.o.m att jag fick barn. Förvånande nog var inte mina intressen eller mit välmående det viktigaste... så jag har inte upplevd det som ett problem eller "gambling" att ha barn
<realubot> Mhm, dom säger det dom som har barn.
<D0minat0r> realubot: säger oj förlåt sen
<D0minat0r> gäller ju inte jobb så prka bry sig om att vara i tid :P
<realubot> Jag tycker liksom att barn är meningen med hela livet. Att en och annan inte skaffar barn är ju en sak men i det stora hela är det liksom hela grejen med allt. Utan barn är de tlika bra att lägga ner samhället.
<D0minat0r> Barre: så förändrades jag också men exet började känna hon aldrig prioriterande henne själv och vart koko enligt mig
 * D0minat0r goen för ett tag
<D0minat0r> gone*
<realubot> Så klart det påverkar ens prioriteringar. Som det är idag skiter jag fullständigt i barnomsorgen, skolan o.s.v. Om jag får barn lär det bli mer angeläget t.ex.
 * realubot går och gör barn med någon tjej i kanalen.
<mieowww> Det krävs att de flesta är "får" för att allt ska funka.
<mieowww> Ni går gärna hålla på med barn... jag skulle bli totalt galen av att höra bäbisskrik och all den där skiten.
<mieowww> Däremot är lite äldre ungar förtjusande. Så de måste ju finnas. Så de måste skapas och tas om hand av någon.
<Barre> mieowww: det finns ett utryck som stämmer väldigt bra : "Mina barn och andras ungjävlar".
<Coffe> andol,  du kommer i morgon  ?
<Coffe> Barre,  underbart att slippa sladden på datorn nu
<Coffe> 3,15min ca på batteriet
<Barre> det är en viss skillnad på när andras ungjävlar skriker eller när mina barn gråter :)
<Barre> Coffe: toppen
<Coffe> Barre,  = gratis öl på nästa pub
 * Barre letar genast upp en pub som serverar i 7L sejdlar
<Coffe> du får ett fat om du vill
<Barre> haha
<mieowww> Varför heter de fat när de menar tunna?
<Barre> för att fat betyder tunna också.
<andol> Coffe: Yupp
<kodein> mmmm, fatöl....
<mieowww> Tunn-öl.
<Kimmen> mmmm, öl....
<mieowww> Usch för öl.
<Kimmen> :O
<kodapa> Namnam öl
<Barre> öl = flytande bröd ...
<Barre> ... och Socialstyrelsen vill att vi äter 6-8 skivor bröd om dagen
<kodapa> :D
<kodapa> Barre: win
<Philip5> Barre: så den stora frågan är egentligen hur många öl 6-8 skivor bröd motsvarar
<CasperN> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kvass
<Coffe> andol,  kul att  träffas i morgon då
<CasperN> så ja, bröd =öl
<Barre> Philip5: det beror på hur stora brödskivorna är ;P
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Fogge> Barre: http://www.faktoider.nu/socialstyrelsen.html :P
<CasperN> så stora bröd så bör jag gå på whiskeyn direkt för att hålla mig hälsosam
<Barre> Fogge: nostalgi
<xyzp> de e inte lite varmt nu huh
<kodein> punköl gör din middag lat, ty öl är bröd och bröd är mat
<Barre> 28 grader hos mig... världsklass :)
<mieowww> Hur jag än räknar fattar jag inte hur 6-8 brödskivor någonsin skulle vara vettigt.
<mieowww> Minst 3 till frukost och minst 3 på kvällen då...
<xyzp> Barre, sommar de
<Kimmen> äter nog 3 skivor som mest under en dag
<Barre> det är inte vettigt, utan en uppmaning från brödtillverkarna (även kallat bagare) till oss konsumenter för att köpa mer bröd
<Barre> så ur ett konsumeringsperspektiv så är det vettigt :)
<xyzp> hårt bröd e nog nyttiggare
<Barre> tanken var väl att äta ett par-tre skivor till varje måltid.. eventuellt som mellanmål.. vad vet jag..
<Barre> xyzp: problemet jag har med sommaren är de varma nätterna som tvingar mig att ha balkongdörren öppen när jag sover i kombination med de förbannade fåglarna som vägrar hålla käften...
<mieowww> Och mysiga spindlar som kryper in och lägger ägg i din hjärna.
<mieowww> Och mumsar på skafferiet och blir frodiga.
<mieowww> Bosätter sig i olika hörn och skrymslen och gärna i den varma sängen.
<mieowww> Ang. pratet om barn tidigare måste jag säga att det är ett otroligt skrämmande stort antal singeltjejer med barn på dejtingsajter. Det känns hemskt att säga det, men det är verkligen att dra en nitlott. Så SJUKT avtändande.
<HeMan> mmm, spindel-ägg, och lite kaviar!
<HeMan> för vissa kan det nog vara avtändande
<HeMan> andra kan nog tycka att det är helt ok
<Barre> xyzp: kör i kanalen istället O_o
<Barre> och jag är så otroligt ointresserad av sport...
<Barre> slog på text-TV i vintras (eller när det var) på morgonen och läste att det var OS-invigning under natten, jag tänkte direkt på vem som släppt ett nytt operativsystem och blev otroligt besviken när jag sliog in sidnummret...
<xyzp> Ubuntu 10.04
<HeMan> kan man få Ubuntu att reagera på att jag stoppar in hörlurskontaktetn?
<Coffe> slå på den
<antii> :D
<D0minat0r> tjej med barn avtändande? nee inte vet jag men kanske tänker annorlunda för har barn själv
<D0minat0r> oj de va ett sent svar :P
<mieowww> De kunde lika gärna ha fött en tarantella. :(
<spixx> :P
<D0minat0r> mieowww: hur gammal är du? :)
<mieowww> Kvarting av ett sekel.
<D0minat0r> grannen som plogar snö i kalsonger på sommarne och trimmar asfalten med grästrimmer, har beslutat sig att parkera sin bil på min bakgård inatt, underhållande att se när mannen plockade ut precis allt löst i bilen, öppnade alla dörrar för att sedan plocka in allt igen lämna bilen med dörrar och huv öppna för att fösvinna i skogen
<Haffe> Du verkar ha en kenpig granne.
<D0minat0r> verkar som att amfetamin missbruk verkar ge bieffekter :D
<D0minat0r> de var så lugnt här sen förra sommaren när han plockades av svenska swat styrkan för han var drogad och viftade runt med hagelbössa men tydligen har han hittat pillerburken igen
<D0minat0r> men i sommar verkar han mest underhålla grannarna så de ju lugnt
<DanielSenat> hej, behöver jag spara mina filer på en extern disk om jag ska uppgradera till 10.04
<DanielSenat> ?
<Philip5> DanielSenat: det är bara att plgga i disken och kopiera över dem
<DanielSenat> Philip5: Ja det är kanske säkrast
<DanielSenat> Nu kör jag karmic koala, det finns en uppgradera knapp men vågar inte trycka på den innan jag sparat mina filer
<DanielSenat> Är det att oroa sig i onödan?
<Philip5> det är lite en smaksak faktiskt. man kan uppgradera så men själv brukar jag föredra att blåsa disken helt och installera allt nytt och fräscht från start
<Philip5> tycker det är ett bra tillfälle att rensa ut
<DanielSenat> Ja det är det väl, men om jag bara uppgraderar, finns mina grejer kvar då?
<Philip5> ja
<DanielSenat> OK
<Philip5> men beroende på hur du nyinstallerar så bör du göra backup
<DanielSenat> tack'
<Philip5> kan vara safe att göra backup ändå
<DanielSenat> Det som är viktigt får jag göra en backup på
<Philip5> säkrast så
<Barre> HeMan: "filen" /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 borde uppdateras när du pluggar in dina öronlurar.. möjligtvis har väl pulseaudio också någon form av api som jag inte känner till..
<speakman> Angående min irritation om att allt blivit svårare att lösa för power users i Ubuntu så verkar jag inte vara själv; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/638228
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 638228 in linux "Give us back a rescue mode that deserves the name!" [Undecided,Expired]
<kodein> nädå, det kom jag på för säkert 3-4 år sen iaf :)
<mieowww> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/01/Europe-Norway.svg
<mieowww> Vad är det för en ö där uppe?
<kodein> svalbard
<mieowww> Vad hette i så fall den där under Sverige?
<mieowww> Borgholm...
<kodein> bornholm
<mieowww> På alla kartor ser Sverige riktigt stort ut... förvånansvärt.
<kodein> det är lika stort som frankrike, så...
<mieowww> Men är den där kartan verkligen skalenlig?
<mieowww> För Vänern/Vättern ser ju helt enorma ut.
<mieowww> Nästan lika stor som ett av länderna där nere :P
<speakman> Sverige är stort. Det bor bara väldigt få människor här i förhållande till sin storlek.
<speakman> (varav det allmänt inte klassas särskilt stort)
<D0minat0r> grannen skulle dammsuga, UTOMHUS men det började regna så han gick men lämnade dammsugaren igång på gården, igång!
<mieowww> speakman: Varför bor så få här?
<mieowww> Tycker det verkar sjukt överbefolkat här i Stockholm i alla fall. Varför skapar de inte nya städer?
<mieowww> Med bara villor och fina vägar och mysiga affärer och lummiga skogar och vackra sjöar?
<arand> D0minat0r: Oh yeah, hover those puddles good!
<D0minat0r> arand: alltsp vilken granne man har, snacka om underhålling på hög nivå
<saba> mieowww: nyliberalism och kreatism
<mieowww> Fattar noll, saba.
<saba> mieowww: politiken är extremt kortsiktig
<mieowww> Jag vill starta en egen stad. Finns det bidrag för sådant?
<mieowww> Seriös fråga.
<saba> mieowww: det finns åtskilliga miljoner i EU som inte används men som går att söka
<saba> så det tror jag definitivt går, tror även det är möjligt att genomföra.
<saba> en del folk i transition-rörelsen vill åstadkomma sånt. Deras problem är att de är så jäkla anti byråkrati.
<mieowww> EU... skinnet knottrar sig bara jag hör det ordet.
<saba> mieowww: kan hända, men det finns pengar där :-)
<mieowww> Klart det finns när Sverige är ett u-land med tusen miljarder i stadsskuld och där alla "svenska" företag numera är utlädnska.
<mieowww> Aldrig hört talas om en "transition-rörelse", dock.
<D0minat0r> grannen är tydligen hemma, han sparkar upp dörren hivar ut nån slags bord eller bänk naken....nu är mannen på G!!!
<saba> mieowww: transition-rörelsen vill leva som alla måste leva när oljan är slut, men de hörs nog inte så mycket.
<mieowww> D0minat0r: Slaktarbank  för sitt nästa offer?
<D0minat0r> mieowww: ja du man vet aldriug va den snubben kommer på
<mieowww> saba: Jaha. Mhm. Min stad skulle vara något inte direkt Amish, men lika fientligt mot fordon och allt för ny teknik.
<mieowww> Finns förresten något "Amish"-folk i Sverige?
<D0minat0r> hoppas han hittar sina kläder om han ska traska o hämta bilen som står på min bakgård
<mieowww> Lappar räknas inte. De är ju Sveriges indianer.
<saba> mieowww: låter sympatiskt
<mieowww> saba: Vad nu?
<saba> mieowww: med ny teknik men inga fordon
<mieowww> Sympatiskt? :S
<mieowww> Inte allt för ny teknik.
<saba> finns folk som lever off grid i Sverige iaf, alltså utanför vatten och el-nätet
<mieowww> Fast de är ju bara miserabla och fattiga?
<mieowww> Typ äckliga gamla gubbar på 80+ bast som bor i något skjul.
<saba> beror ju på hur en ser det.
<saba> men jag har inte så bra koll på Amish
<mieowww> Å andra sidan har man sett Raskens, så att gå tillbaka i vår tid är knappast önskvärt överhuvudtaget.
<mieowww> Jag vill bara bort från alla idiotskapande saker såsom dagens vidriga TV-reklam, Facebook, Twitter och annat som skapar hjärnskador hos vanligt folk.
<D0minat0r> grannen naken fortfarande, går till hans andra bil på gården och slänger ut några däck på den och tar upp en gitarr som han traskar runt med
<Philip5> D0minat0r: sällan några direkt vackra människor som har sådana beteenden. de är oftast mer i stil med naken-janne
<D0minat0r> Philip5: ja menar ju det
<D0minat0r> frågan är hur länge pillertrippen kommer att pågå eller om swat får komma o plocka honom efter denna fest igen som förra året
<Philip5> men han kanske är vacker på insidan...
<D0minat0r> tror inte han har det så lätt den mannen
<mieowww> SWAT?
<mieowww> Och visst är det störigt att alla nudister alltid är skitfula och äckliga?
<mieowww> Istället för snygga bruttor?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<D0minat0r> mieowww: piketstrykan :P
<D0minat0r> eller va dom nu kallas i sverige
<amelia> insatsstyrkan
<D0minat0r> dom var o plockade grannen fullt beväpnade med kpistar och allt förra sommaren
<D0minat0r> polisen hade kommandocentral på min bakgård :P
<amelia> jag jobbar i samma hus som en av deras enheter i sthlm.
<andol> Philip5: Hört att du kan de där med KDE? :) Finns det något smidigt sätt att byta "skrivbord" och samtidigt flytta med aktuell application till det nya skrivbordet?
<Philip5> andol: möjligt men inget jag har testat
<andol> Philip5: Ähh, jag som hade räknat med att du skulle kunna lösa alla mina KDE-problem, nu när jag bytt på datorn hemma :P
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> kan man göra så i gnome då?
<andol> Jupp
<Philip5> går säkert men jag vet inte hur
<andol> ctrl+alt-pil byter skrivbord, och ctrl+alt+shift+pil flyttar med aktuell application.
<Philip5> avancerade combos
<andol> Sitter i fingrarna, och har ställt i det förstnämnda även i KDE.
<D0minat0r> hur komma åt webcam feed med active x på ubuntu?
<D0minat0r> går det?
<larsemil> active x kräver IE
<larsemil> väl?
<D0minat0r> suck
<realubot> D0minat0r: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ActiveX#ActiveX_in_non-IE_applications
<realubot> Annars vet jag inte hur det skulle gå till. Jag har aldrig testat dom metoderna heller.
<larsemil> realubot: windows 8 tror jag blir najs
<D0minat0r> realubot: ok
<larsemil> mål!
<D0minat0r> är kör in ie6 i wine
<larsemil> mål igen!
<larsemil> lite seg kommentator
<larsemil> men jag gör det åt er. :)
<Philip5> heja sverige
<larsemil> mål
<Philip5> ååhhhååå
<larsemil> revanch sen hockeyn. bra va Linda^ ?
<larsemil> eller var det petra som var finne?
<Philip5> peetra
<Philip5> och antii
<D0minat0r> men fotboll räknas ju inte som sport
<larsemil> varför?
<D0minat0r> så tråkig sport
<D0minat0r> händer nget
<larsemil> händer ju mängder idagf
<D0minat0r> man börjar förstå huliganerna
<Philip5> de sparkar ju på en boll hela tiden
<D0minat0r> dom har ju inget att göra så dom slåss
<D0minat0r> men vars är tacklingarna
<D0minat0r> tuffa spelet
<mieowww> Vafan...
<mieowww> Glöm att tjäna pengar... det går inte ens att få en enda besökare till sin jävla sajt. Hur fan gör man?
<mieowww> En hel månad utan att någon brytt sig. Försökt allt.
<Philip5> mieowww: bättre innehåll då kanske
<mieowww> Verkar inte spela någon roll...
<mieowww> Ingen ser skiten till att börja med.
 * Philip5 surfar runt och kollar på feta och dyra kameraobjektv... vill äga alla!
<larsemil> mieowww: url?
<CasperN> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/448984/efter_regn.jpg
<CasperN> dagens regnande
<larsemil> ooh!
<CasperN> varade inte många timmar, men helt extremt viken mängd det kom
<Philip5> CasperN: ni behöver inte vattna gräsmattorna så mycket extra den här veckan
<CasperN> har sjukt tur att man var hemma
<CasperN> knappt en cm till så hade våran källare varit översvämmad
<Philip5> CasperN: går värdet på huset upp nu med sjönära tomt?! ;)
<CasperN> hade som tur en borrmaskinspump till en vattenslang
<CasperN> sägs ju det
<CasperN> frågan är om man vill sälja nu när man fått vad man drömt om
<CasperN> nä, mitt hus klarade sig fint, värre var det för en annan på gatan med garage under marknivån
<spacebug-> D0minat0r: 22 unga svettiga killar i short som jagar en bit läder. Det klart fotboll är kul! :)   (jag kom nyligen hem från att själv ha spelat förresten)
<D0minat0r> :P
<D0minat0r> spacebug-: fixade mitt fel på servern förresten som du hjälpte mig med
<spacebug-> D0minat0r: ah gött. Va va det för fel sen då?
<D0minat0r> hade ändrat i sshd_config: use PAM = no
<D0minat0r> de buggade ur allt
<spacebug-> aha ok
<D0minat0r> jag läste nånstans att ssh blir säkrare och de gjorde ju det den tog ju bort path för alla utom root :P
<spacebug-> men det är väl tex PAM som även har hand om att dekryptera din HOME om du har den krypterad?
<spacebug-> så har man det vill man väl ha stöd för PAM
<D0minat0r> jo
<spacebug-> jag är inte 100 iofs men
<D0minat0r> jag satte tillbaka de till YES o allt funkar
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> gött
<D0minat0r> man ska inte göra ändringar utan att göra restart
<D0minat0r> då blir de så där
<spacebug-> ;)
<Philip5> haaaaat triiiick
<spacebug-> yes
<larsemil> nu blire spaltmeter imorgon
<Philip5> japp, vi tar nog guld redan nu efter det här
<D0minat0r> grannen har hittat byxor i alla fall och hämtat hem bilen nu
<spacebug-> hehe ja, sveriges självinsikt ang sport är inte alltid den bästa
<virtuald> vem är denna sverige?
<Philip5> D0minat0r: bra att du rapporterar så vi vet
<cahoot> chauvinism är nog inte så renodlat svenskt
<cahoot> hörs ju nästan på namnet
<D0minat0r> Philip5: :P
<Linda^> larsemil: que?
<larsemil> Linda^: nevermind
<Linda^> larsemil: jaha
<D0minat0r> lillen fixar taxi för jag pallar inte gå men sanningen är den jag är för full för att stå
<D0minat0r> haha
<Linda^> :o
<D0minat0r> hela veckan är fest :P mer eller mindre
<larsemil> fy fan vilket liv
<D0minat0r> larsemil: enda lediga veckan för mig denna sommar
<D0minat0r> fast man behöver ju inte dricka varje dag för att dunka musik på järnet :P
<HeMan> Barre, andol: ping?
<xyzp> hej
<xyzp> NÃ¥n vaken?
<HeMan> jodå
<xyzp> ah trevligt typ
<xyzp> gick ju bra i fotbollen typ
<HeMan> vilka spelade?
<HeMan> riktigt härligt att sitta på altanen med en kopp te och laptopen och nörda!
<HeMan> larsemil: hade du gjort nått med jquery mobile?
<larsemil> HeMan: tittat som hastigast bara
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> jag tänkte försöka göra ett gui till Tellstick Duo
<xyzp> HeMan, sverige mot finnarnara i fotboll
<HeMan> xyzp: ok
<larsemil> HeMan: det är ganska enkelt, inga konstigheter
<x_link> xyzp: Jo, Zlatan var kung.
<larsemil> HeMan: jag tittade på den här: http://devgrow.com/mobile-web-dev-using-jquery-mobile/
<HeMan> larsemil: problemet är nog att det var länge sedan jag skrev något i "ren" htm från scratch
<larsemil> HeMan: det kommer du klara så fint så
<speakman> nån som har en X10 Mini Pro?
<D0minat0r> jag
<D0minat0r> nej fan har ju inte pro
<xyzp> jo han gjorde nån/några mål
<amelia> HeMan: en kopp te, det är ju fortfarande varmt ute.. :(
<lilleman72> vilket kommando tar man nät man vill ha systeminfo?
<amelia> lilleman72: beror på vilken systeminfo du vill ha ut..
<lilleman72> hårdvara
<lilleman72> amelia
<amelia> lilleman72: lspci visar vad du har för pci-anstluten hårdvara, lsusb visar vad du har för ansluten usb-hårdvara, cat /proc/cpuinfo visar vad du har för processor och free visar hur mycket ram du har.
<lilleman72> tack
<amelia> yw
<andol> HeMan: Jupp?
<HeMan> andol: har du någon vps på glesys?
<andol> HeMan: Nix
<HeMan> andol: ok
 * andol huserar hos bitfolk.com numera.
<amelia> HeMan: jag har vps på glesys
<HeMan> amelia: ah! har du nått problem med den nu?
<amelia> HeMan: det tror jag inte..
<amelia> HeMan: openvz eller xen? och var?
<HeMan> amelia: eller med customer.glesys.com?
<HeMan> amelia: tror det är openvz, kommer inte ihåg var
<amelia> HeMan: Warning. Could not connect to configuration server. Unable to download information about one or more of your servers. Please try again in a few minutes. If the problem persists, please read the Service Status messages or contact support@glesys.se.
<HeMan> amelia: Falkenberg står min i
<HeMan> fast det verkar ha varit slut minne som gjorde mina problem
<amelia> ah. ser en vz i falkenberg som verkar fungera.
<amelia> min vz i new york verkar det sämre med..
<amelia> xen-burkarna är ju fortfarande beta så de bootar om lite då och då. :P
<speakman> När skrivs aktuell tid till RTC i Ubuntu?
<D0minat0r> fint min granne satte upp kamera så jag kan följa våran kreativa granne lättare :D
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> Gaaaaah =)
<D0minat0r> du missa dansa igår
<x_link> D0minat0r: Hehe
<xyzp> *dansade på nationaldagen* :-)
 * rolfblidborg piskar x_link på stjärten med ett bälte
<rolfblidborg> Hur kunde du göra det? ;)
<rolfblidborg> Hej föresten :)
<xyzp> de va fest i skärgårn
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Såg att klockan var 10 över igår, så var inte lönt =)
<x_link> Dags att sova nu, god natt!
<D0minat0r> natt
<rolfblidborg> Natti
<xyzp> natt
<rolfblidborg> Alltså, jag hörd en artist förut som hette, vad jag tror är "Drum and bass"
<speakman> Äntligen kväll. Fan va trött jag är :(
<rolfblidborg> För att utveckla min tidigare mening... Någon som vet vad jag menar? :P
 * rolfblidborg är trött
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: kanske är en grupp också men annars är det en musikgenre
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Jo, jag vet att det är en genre, tror att det är därför det är så svårt att hitta
<rolfblidborg> Eller så var det ett album jag hade hittat?
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: drum n bass
<D0minat0r> ?
<D0minat0r> fast de hjälper inget hehe hittar ändå inget band vid de namnet
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: Nää, har testat det :P
<rolfblidborg> Känns så tomt nu när både how i met your mother och house har slutat :(
 * realubot sänker vakten med en uppercut och kliver in.
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-08
<amelia> realubot: vakten har slutat här, det är därför du kommer in nuförtiden.
<Linda^> :o
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Mina två favorittjejer är här samtidigt!
<realubot> Har ni suttit uppe och väntat på att jag ska komma in? Nah, så gulligt.
<gholen> Nån osm kan hjälpa mig med en sak. Jag har inbyggd Bluetooth, som jag INTE vill ska stänga ner sig effter att laptopen gått i viloläge. HUR gör jag så att det är AKTIVT och inte släpper min USB-mus?
<Linda^> realubot: Jomenvisst!
<realubot> gholen: Jag gissar att du i  hibernate.conf kan ställa in vilka moduler som stängs ner vi hibernate och att du där kan göra ett undantag för bluetooth?
<gholen> realubot: Jag fick en träff via #ubuntu. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1387211
<realubot> gholen: Aha, ok. Det var ju bra.
<Wiz> NÃ¥gon vaken ?
<D0minat0r> lite halft :)
<Wiz> =)
<Wiz> stött på ett litet härligt problem
<Wiz> Har 2 skärmar, när jag kör twinview (nvidia-kort) så låser sig hertzen på 50.... det gör ont att se på
<Wiz> går jag in i "skärmar" så står det okänd skärm 3600x1080, uppdateringsfrekvens 50Hz (går ej att ändra något alls här)
<D0minat0r> humm har själv en dator med nvidia 8800GS inga probs
<Wiz> frågan är då, via Nvidia X server settings, vart ändrar jag hertzen ?
<D0minat0r> ska kolla fort
<Wiz> danke!
<D0minat0r> x server display config fliken
<D0minat0r> till hgre om upplösning har jag hertz
<D0minat0r> höger*
<D0minat0r> har min på auto jag kunde ha auto, 60 och 75
<rolfblidborg> Nu går jag och lägger mig!
<rolfblidborg> God natt! :)
<Wiz> natti =)
<D0minat0r> rolfblidborg: natti
<D0minat0r> Wiz: hittar du
<Wiz> skumma är att jag har nyligen haft win7, där körde jag 75hz, nu är max 60?
<Wiz> dock har vi fått upp den från 50 iaf, det var skönt :D
<Wiz> hmm..  jag misstänker att det kan vara att ena skärmen max pallar 60hz, medans den andra är en 100hzare
<D0minat0r> http://jani.threshold.se/2011/05/28/uppdatera-dina-nvidia-drivrutiner-i-ubuntu-natty/
<D0minat0r> jag körde den varianten, funnkade för mig utan problem
<D0minat0r> jag kan ha 75 hertz på min okända skärm också
<Wiz> ok, borde nog testa med en omstart, rofl!
<D0minat0r> ja reboot kan vara bra
<Wiz> haha, brb!
<CasperN> kanske har med om man väljer att synca någon av skärmarna till den andre
<Wiz> hmm
<Wiz> kan faktiskt ha gjort det misstaget
<CasperN> bara en gissning
<CasperN> men det är ju en inställning som finns att välja iaf
<Wiz> testar först att starta om.... brb =) och btw.... härlig kanal! =D här kommer man nog hänga en hel del i framtiden ^^,
<Wizard0> hmm... står ffarande 60hz, men är mycket skönare för ögonen just nu
<D0minat0r> bra de iadf
<D0minat0r> iaf*
<Wizard0> hehe ah =)
<Wizard0> men jag tror det är som CasperN sa
<D0minat0r> jag vet inte har inte lekt så mycket vid min stationära
<D0minat0r> är själv nybörjare på linux
<Wizard0> =)... man lär sig nått nytt varje dag
<D0minat0r> jepp det gör man :)
<Wizard0> måste dock säga att det känns otroligt skönt att jag äntligen orkat byta OS, så nu har jag en hel natt framför mig med ändringar och fix :p
<D0minat0r> hehe samma för mig
<D0minat0r> började med server ubuntu
<D0minat0r> men veckan efter har alla mina 5 datorer blivit ubuntu
<Wizard0> hehe =)
<Wizard0> och man kan faktiskt köra vissa win-program (såsom spel) om man nu skulle vilja det
<CasperN> det går alltid att leka med /etc/X11/xorg.conf och fixa sånt med lite tur, om inte nvidiaprogrammet räcker till
<D0minat0r> ja en del går ju
<Wizard0> tidigare haft ubuntu och kunnat spela spel såsom quake III, och WoW osv...
<Wizard0> mjoo, vet att jag gjorde det sist jag körde ubuntu (9.04)
<D0minat0r> CasperN: xorg conf är ju annorlunda i 11.04 eller är det bara jag som saknar xorg.conf för att jag uppdatera mitt x
<Wizard0> kommer nog med tiden, men är nöjd med uppdateringsfrekvensen atm
<CasperN> D0minat0r: ingen aning, jag kör 10.10
<D0minat0r> jepp saknar xorg.conf på alla datorer
<D0minat0r> den har flera filer :O
<D0minat0r> /usr/share/xorg.conf.d
<D0minat0r> där har jag 6 conf filer för X
<CasperN> jag är iaf inte tillräckligt duktig för att ge råd om hur man ändrar den den filen, har alltid varit lite av trial and error att få det rätt för mig
<D0minat0r> skulle själv börja leka med xorg.conf så märkte jag att jag inte hade den hehe
<Wizard0> haha =)
<Wizard0> någon av er som testat Crossover Games ?
<D0minat0r> inga spel
<D0minat0r> eller jo spelade angry birds i chrome :P
<Wizard0> hehe
<D0minat0r> 4 desktop och 1 server tar alla min tid :P
<Wizard0> haha det förstår jag
<D0minat0r> varje dag nya projekt och nya problem
<Wizard0> så sant som sagt
<Wizard0> men kul är det =)
<D0minat0r> jo tiden flyger iväg så fort man börjar med nått nytt
<D0minat0r> server är roligast och gör alla konfiguration som jag bara kan i termnalen så man lär sig :)
<Wizard0> kommer nog ta ett tag innan jag vågar mig på det :p
<Wizard0> måste dock säga att jag vet inte om jag gillar eller ogillar "nya ubuntu" alltså 11.04
<D0minat0r> när man kommer in i det är det snabbare i alla fall
<D0minat0r> du kör med unity?
<CasperN> i linux tvingas man till det för eller senare, oroa dig inte :)
<D0minat0r> CasperN: terminalen? jepp hehe
<Wizard0> yep
<D0minat0r> du kan ju köra classic
<Wizard0> ja tack!... vart ställer jag in det ?
<Wizard0> var inte under teman iaf
<arand> Vid login
<D0minat0r> system > admini > login screen
<D0minat0r> eller i login fönstret men varje gång jag sagt den finns i login skärmen har alla sagt dom inte har den möjligheten :O
 * arand håller på att reservkopiera/organisera inför ominstallation, sanslöst vad mycket navelludd det finns i all möjliga mappar överrallt +_+
<D0minat0r> arand: känner till de
<D0minat0r> därför ska jag försöka få allt nu centraliserat i serven så desktopparna är bara o köra över mer eller mindre
<Wizard0> eller vet ni vad, jag tror jag testar unity ett tag hah
<D0minat0r> tror man måste köra de ett tag för att komma in idet
<D0minat0r> jag gav de aldrig en chans...
<Wizard0> tror jag med :p
<arand> Jo, darav att alla hater det, förutfattade meningar och 2minuters invänjningsperiod :D
<D0minat0r> precis :D
<D0minat0r> hatar inte det faktiskt, men det passade inte mig såg jag på en gång
<CasperN> gillar man det inte efter två minuter är det inte värt att lära sig :)
<D0minat0r> men måste ju bli van med det förr eller senare om man ska gå till 10.10
<arand> Om man inte hoppar ubuntu ;)
<arand> Debian är rätt trevligt nuförtiden ;)
<Wizard0> arand, alla rekommenderar ubuntu för nybörjare (vart jag än läser) :P så jag vet inte om jag vågar mig på något mer avancerat
<D0minat0r> tror jag ska börja testa nå annat på en av mina burkar
<CasperN> finns nästan ingen anledning till något annat heller, om man inte vill ha något nichat
<Wizard0> brb, relogg för att få köra classic!
<arand> *buntu eller nögon av derivatorna, e.g. Mint är ju oftast en bra inkörsport, då de kommer med det mesta uppsatt från start, sant.
<CasperN> så lång tid tog det alltså att hata unity :)
<CasperN> en 24" skärm är verkligen underbart för macrofoton på diverse insekter som flyger in under natten, vad passar bättre som bakgrund än en skärm som ger backlightning?
<CasperN> att jag inte tänkt på det tidigare
<D0minat0r> :)
<Wizard0> sådär ja
<CasperN> kom in en supersöt luddig liten nattfjäril förut, blev finfina bilder med en knepig vitbalans och en abstrakt ubuntubakgrund
<Wizard0> hehe
<CasperN> just extra backlight mitt i natten skadar ju inte
<CasperN> blir ju nära på en studiosetup med bordslampa + 2 skärmar
<Wizard0> jasså du håller på med bilder hör jag ? :P
<D0minat0r> CasperN: hehe
<CasperN> nja, men har en kamera jag leker med då o då
<CasperN> fast ja, jag är grafiker
<CasperN> men inte fotograf
<Wizard0> =) kul
<Wizard0> härligt... spotify vägrar gå igång med wine... hmmm
<CasperN> finns en spotify klient
<Wizard0> jasså?
<CasperN> men bara om man pröjsar
<Wizard0> jag har unlimited
<Wizard0> vart finns denna klient ? :O
<D0minat0r> supdo agpt-get install spotify?
<CasperN> http://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<D0minat0r> eller kanske inte går med apt-get
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> kräver QT stuff så räkna med lite större install om du inte har QT grejer sedan tidigare
<D0minat0r> ne om man skulle sova en timme så kan man iaf säga imon att man sov
<Wizard0> hmmm
<D0minat0r> jävla midnattsol här uppe
<CasperN> precis vad jag tänkte skriva
<D0minat0r> allt blir bara bajs
<D0minat0r> de som är dåligt med sommaren här uppe i norr
<Wizard0> skulle faktiskt vilja uppleva det
<CasperN> tuff dag idag och säkert lika mycket att göra imorgon, så är väl bäst att sluta slöa vid datorn och gå lägga sig
<Wizard0> jag är närking, här har vi ingen sådan lyx =)
<D0minat0r> Wizard0: säger bara man blir knäpp
<D0minat0r> :)
<D0minat0r> går ju aldrig att sova
<D0minat0r> man sover när man somnar så dygnsrytmen är helt fuckat sommarmånaderna
<Wizard0> hahaha
<Wizard0> sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt spotify-client-gnome-support
<Wizard0> fel!
<Wizard0> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet spotify-client-qt
<Wizard0> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet spotify-client-gnome-support
<Wizard0> skulle det stå
<D0minat0r> du körde allt som stog under debian?
<Wizard0> yep
<Wizard0> men nu fick jag igång det med wine
<D0minat0r> jo den funkar ju
<CasperN> nä nu ska jag sova, men använd rythmbox och last.fm istället. mycket bättre utbud, även om man inte väljer låt direkt själv :)
<D0minat0r> CasperN: juutube på TV med linux XBMC :D
<Wizard0> =) jag gör det med... dock så använder jag spotify på jobbet (är taxiförare) så vore bekvämt o kunna ha't på datorn också
<D0minat0r> :)
<CasperN> gnatt
<D0minat0r> fan nu måste jag oxå hoppa i säng medans man känner att man kan sova
<D0minat0r> gnatt
<Wizard0> hahaha gonatt =)
 * D0minat0r är away
<Wizard0> tack för all hjälp
<D0minat0r> np :)
<Kimmen> morrn
<Barre> HeMan: pong!
<Barre> morrn
<coffe-m> Morrn
<coffe-m> Ingen vaken
<Barre> jorå
<coffe-m> Bra, inte hittat andol än.
<Kimmen> är ju massor vaken
<Kimmen> fleara vakna*
 * Kimmen är trött
<coffe-m> Trodde på hotell frukost, tänkte det kan vara gott när man är bakis.
<coffe-m> Läget med barre då ?
<rolfblidborg> God morgon!
<Barre> coffe-m: bra, stressad men helt ok... hoppas ni får en bra och innehålls dag..
<coffe-m> Ja, om jag hittar han
<Stockholm_Angel> godmoron
<Stockholm_Angel> how do i find the tempriture of my laptops core out?
<larsemil> andol har väl fullt upp med ipv6-tester idag
<larsemil> Barre: snart semester?
<Barre> Stockholm_Angel: ta en titt på paketet lm-sensors
<Barre> larsemil: två sista i juli, två första i aug.. själv då?
<larsemil> Barre: lång / ingen. Pappaledig från midsommar till skolstart. Men väldigt mycket jobb == sena kvällar.
<Barre> larsemil: ahhh. i see
<rolfblidborg> wth, nu matchar kommunaltrafiken så sanslöst bra. De går två gånger i timmen, 57 och 47...
<vacum> http://test-ipv6.com/ vad får ni?
<poller> 10/10 på båda
<poller> Från min iPhone, dessutom :)
<spixx> 9/10 :?
<spixx> Bara min NS som inte är ipv6 :D
<vacum> se där. samma på iPaddan
<spixx> Vacum, men din grundhost har väll lite med ipv6 att göra mer än att du har möjligheten att få en ipv6 address?
<spixx> Jamenar det går nog att få en i386 med 95 (om det finns drivrutiner för ipv6 för det nätverkskortet) att få 10/10 på den?
<kodein> 10/10 och 9/10
<Barre> 10/10 & 0/10 O_o
<kodein> det ska bytas dns-lösning i framtiden(tm), så efter det lär det bli 10/10 på båda
<vacum> spixx: bara förvånad att jag fick så höga värden
<vacum> spixx: paddan har inget ställe där man kan se IPv6-adresser
<vacum> spixx: bara IPv4
<spixx> Ah, vacum kan ju vara att din gateway har ipv6 ;)?
<vacum> den har det och den delar ut IPn till maskinerna bakom den
<vacum> den har en HE-tunnel :-)
<xyzp> vacum, vad betyder HE?
<larsemil> hurricane electronics eller något sånt
<vacum> hurricane electric
<kodein> High Explosive
<spixx> Hög En?
<spixx> Hus Explosion?
<andol> larsemil: Nix, tyvärr är inte Mini tillräckligt IPv6-redo för att delta i dagens försök.
<xyzp> de e bara ett test dygn asså
<xyzp> spännande iaf
<arand> Blöpp, flytta partitionen tar sina trevliga 40min ¬_¬
<K350> Hur ger man en användare eller ett program samma privilegienivå som t.ex mitt eget användarkonto i kubuntu?
<kodein> vad vill du göra?
<kodein> sudo -u dinuser ./programmet kör ju programmet med din användares privilegier, t.ex.
<K350> kodein: Ett program kräver sudo för att köras..jag vill slippa det..om det går
<kodein> det var ju specifikt och bra.
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<K350> Bra, så hur gör man?
<kodein> tja, steg 1 är nog att jag går på lunch. steg 2 är att jag återupptar försöken att tankeläsa mig fram till mer exakt vad du vill göra, t.ex. vad programmet heter, vilka rättigheter det behöver, osv
<amelia> haha
<amelia> låter som en vanlig dag på jobbet kodein
<kodein> så vi ses om en timme ungefär. :)
<K350> lol, för att veta _hur_ man ändar privileginivå behöver man inte veta _vilken_ nivå något har. Det är bara av intresse om man vill veta till _vilken_ nivå man vill ändra till.
<K350> lol - igen - namnet på programmet ellr användaren man vill ändr anivå på saknar också betydelse för att veta _hur_ man gör.
<kodein> eh, jo, det är rätt bra att veta eftersom det trots allt finns ett system för det där med rättigheter i *nix. hsh: alternativ 1; lägg till dig själv i de grupper som de devices/filer som ditt program behöver, logga ut, logga in, alternativ 2; bli uid 0
<Markslap> amelia: Sitter du något i Värtahamnen?
<kodein> ogint av k350 att lämna kanalen när vi bestämt att vi skulle pratas mer om en timme.
<Coffe-m> Jag röstar på ip v 7 tror jag blir bättre ;)
<amelia> Markslap: nej?
<amelia> Markslap: borde jag göra det?
<arand> Hmm, partitionsflytten visade sig ta närmare 3h än de utlovade 40min..
<DanielSenat> Hqr nyss uppgrqderqt fr kqr,ic till &à:à'
<DanielSenat> Oj
<DanielSenat> skrivbordsinställningar
<DanielSenat> Har nyss uppgraderat från karmic till 10.04
<DanielSenat> Inte mycket skillnad, samma gamla paneler
<Kimmen> ja det är ju absolut ingen skillnad där under
<DanielSenat> Okej
<arand> Nytt tema dock, och lite spegelvänt..
<DanielSenat> Ja spegelvänt och lite lila ;)
<Kimmen> själva gnome-utseendet är väl rätt lika mellan versionerna förutom temat kanske. De flesta förbättringar är väl inte direkt enkla att lägga märke till
<DanielSenat> Men jag har fortfarande human på allt annat
<arand> 10.04 Ett år sedan, känns som det var 4 ungefär, hänt mycket sen dess
<xyzp> NÃ¥gon  OP inne nu?
<DanielSenat> Ubunrtu tweak verkar inte funka med alla funktioner
<Philip5> ja
<DanielSenat> Fick openoffice 3.2 :)
<xyzp> Philip5, ok såg inte dig :-)
<Philip5> openoffice är ju dumpat med 11.04 sedan och det är LibreOffice för hela slanten
<arand> Det ska en del till för att man ska märka skillnad dock :)
<Philip5> xyzp: var det något särskilt för just op?
<arand> IBM försöker lägga käppar i hjulet för LOffice visst, Försöker få över allt under en svag copyleft i apache.
<Philip5> aha, har jag inte läst något om
<arand> Senaste FaiF tar upp det i detalj, visserligen mycket vinklat, men de brukar veta vad de pratar om dock..
<Philip5> har lite dålig koll på vilka som är mest drivande bakom LibreOffice också nu för tiden
<Philip5> vad gäller själva utvecklingen dvs
<arand> Document foundation är ju fristående..
<arand> Med support från Novell, RH, Canonical, och the GOOG enligt wiki
<Markslap> amelia: Qbrick fanns här med.
<rolfblidborg> http://webian.org/
<rolfblidborg> Klart som fan att någon ska säga emot google
<orz> hej undrar om det pemanent går att sätta viss permission på en fil?
<orz> använder en editer som redigerar filerna via FTP och rättigheterna ändras alltid när jag spara så de inte blir läsliga för apache
<Barre> ett förslag skulle kunna vara att sätta SGID för katalogen med korrekta rättigheter och se till att både FTP-användaren och apache-användaren ligger med i den gruppen..
<DanielSenat> Enter password to unlock your login keyring. The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer. Hur hittar man detta lösenord?
<CasperN> man kan nollställa det genom att ta bort en fil vet jag iaf
<DanielSenat> Vilken fil då?
<blueprin1> Någon här som är bra på hur man konfigurerar wpa_supplicant för ubuntu server och WPA2???
<blueprin1> jag har en Asus EEE 901 som jag inte får wireless att finka på med ubuntu server
<CasperN> DanielSenat: http://openmindedbrain.info/11/10/2010/ubuntu-10-10-unlock-default-keyring/
<DanielSenat> CasperN: tack
<Wizard0> ojj vad skumt.... installerade precis alla uppdateringar, går in på youtube och kan inte se på någon video, däremot när jag tittar på video via existenz.se (videon streamar från youtube) så fungerar det..
<CasperN> säkerhetsåtgärd för att folk inte ska slösa bort sina liv framför utube
<Wizard0> hahaha
<Wizard0> känns som det va :p
<CasperN> borde nästan införas iaf :)
<Wizard0> men väldigt skumt, då alla andra hemsidor som man streamar videos som jag testat fungerar :P
<Wizard0> hahahaha nejje
<Wizard0> youtube är alltid en räddare :P
<Wizard0> kan dock hålla med om att det kan vara tidskonsumerande
<CasperN> iallafall en tidsgräns som begrännsar ens tittande baserat på ip adress vore inte fel
<CasperN> men nej, inga diktatorfasoner :)
<CasperN> helt klart en livräddare när man har tråkigt :)
<Wizard0> hahahah
<Wizard0> exakt
<Wizard0> vill du ha det så så är nog nordkorea ett bra land att bo i, rofl!
<CasperN> nä, problemet är inte utube, problemet är det allmänna valet av videos de väljer att se
<CasperN> om folk ens sattsade en halv % av alla videos de såg på att se något lärorikt och kunskapsgivande, då skulle jag inte vara lika bitter
<Wizard0> hahaha
<Wizard0> själv brukar jag kolla dokumentärer :p
<Wizard0> bara att söka på dokumentär/documentary så får man fram rätt mycket kul
<rolfblidborg> Vadå? Du brukar inte sitta och kolla på videobloggar i 2-3 timmar om dagen?
<CasperN> mm asså herregud *petar mig i luggen* asså *petar mig lite till*
<Wizard0> hahahahaha
<Wizard0> får man dela med sig av en länk? det sjukaste jag sett en unge göra....
<CasperN> jag är länkoman, så alla länkar som postas på irc måste jag slaviskt klicka på
<Wizard0> http://www.break.com/index/strongest-kid-youve-ever-seen.html
<CasperN> pga beteende problem så är det tydligt att ungen fått anabola
<Wizard0> nått som inte stämmer med det där
<CasperN> frågan är om det är en myt att det är farligt med styrketräning för barn
<Wizard0> vet inte... tror inte det är så nyttigt för en unge att bli utseendesfixerad vid 4 års ålder
<Wizard0> man ska fan leka som barn, inte sitta och lyfta vikter
<CasperN> är ju kul att vara starkast i lågstadiet dock
<Wizard0> hahahaa
<CasperN> och träning kan ju vara kul
<CasperN> inte för att jag själv tycker det dock
<Wizard0> hahaha
<Wizard0> ja du
<Wizard0> jag kan nog träna i c:a 15 minuter... sen kommer jag ihåg hur kul det är att sitta här
<CasperN> inom en snar framtid finns ändå exoskelett på marknaden, vem behöver muskler då?
<cahoot> kanske kan vara bra att ha ngt som sk?ter andningen - eller var respirator underf?rst?tt?
<Wizard0> respirator är svårt att somna med dock :/
<Wizard0> vem sköter det under natten?
<CasperN> http://ubuntuone.com/p/y7N/ foto från inatt, det är 10.10s defaulbakgrund, att färgerna blev som de blev hade med vitbalans att göra :)
<Wizard0> snyggt!
<Philip5> vad är det för djur? någon sorts mal?
<CasperN> någon svartprickig vit nattfjäril
<Philip5> vad har du för kamera?
<CasperN> försökte googla fram den, men det verkar finnas tusentals arter som ser väldigt lika ut
<Philip5> jo
<CasperN> det är en canon sx1 långzoom med CHDK
<CasperN> tyvärr har kameran lite problem med noice
<CasperN> men vad gör man inte för att få leka med chdk
<Philip5> jag är nog mer i nikonlägret
<CasperN> grejen är att chdk är otroligt användbart, men kameran i sig hade lite brister
<Philip5> men det mesta som är firmware hacking är kul oavsett pryl
<CasperN> dock en väldigt allsidig kamera
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> har nikon något liknande?
<rolfblidborg> http://www.aftonbladet.se/webbtv/nyheter/inrikes/article13139024.ab
<CasperN> drömmen är ju en systemkamera som är open source
<rolfblidborg> Jag viker mig dubbelt av garv!
<rolfblidborg> hur kan de släppa den filmen!?
<Philip5> för min del så ser den ju fejk ut så det skriker om det
<CasperN> tycker jag också
<rolfblidborg> har inte 1:a april varit iår?
<Philip5> inte ett spår av blixten efteråt heller och att den skulle slå ner i busken verkar ju i sig osannorlikt
<CasperN> men säger inget då jag inte har bättre referenser
<CasperN> varför skulle det lämna spår?
<Philip5> en urladdning i buskarna borde får det att fräsa till
<Philip5> eller kanske snarare uppladdning
<CasperN> igår var iag det absolut värsta regnväder jag varit med om i mitt liv
<kodein> fejk hur? det är ju "rullande slutare", så att blixten halvsyns sådär är rätt sannolikt.
<CasperN> helt klart en upplevelse
<CasperN> kodein: mjo, jag tänkte det med
<CasperN> sen är ju även sånna artifakter lätta att fejka :)
<kodein> sedan behöver blixtar inte lämna spår
<CasperN> jag tror dock ingen skulle lägga ned tid på att fejka en sån sak
<kodein> "oj, åskväder, då går jag ut på balkongen och fejkar ett blixtnedslag!"
<CasperN> så nej, det är nog riktigt
<CasperN> precis
<rolfblidborg> Men med, vad som liknar en mobilkamera?
<CasperN> även om just blixtrar är skitvanlig övning i after effects :)
<CasperN> hur "styrda" är blixtrar då?
<CasperN> vad fick den att hamna just där?
<CasperN> de brukar väl dras till vissa objekt i första hand
<CasperN> även om jag förstår att det kan avvika
<CasperN> scary iaf, inget jag skulle vilja råka ut för :)
<Squarism> Philip5, hej där
<Squarism> Några framsteg i COH på sistone då?
<Philip5> Squarism: nja, så där. har faktiskt inte spelat så mycket på senare tid
<Philip5> och när jag gjort det har det gått så där bra
<Squarism> Philip5, ah =D
<DanielSenat> En fråga, jag kan inte byta menyspråk i 10.04
<Squarism> Jag utvecklas inge vidare heller
<DanielSenat> Jag har franska, engelska svenska. Men kan bara ha engelska som menyspråk
<Squarism> börjat göra andra saker vilket nog är bra =D
<DanielSenat> de är liksom gråa och inte möjliga att välja(franska, svenska)
<DanielSenat> Oj loggades ut
<DanielSenat> Samma problem, kan inte byta språk i menyer
<CasperN> installera alla språkpaket du behöver
<CasperN> möjligt att du saknar de som behövs för menyer
<DanielSenat> ja jag saknade support, ska se om det hjälper
<DanielSenat> gjorde ingen skillnad'
<DanielSenat> har alla andra
<DanielSenat> ok man skulle dra den upp överst...
<DanielSenat> ska se om det går efter startup då
<em> hej
<em> Are any of you pretty cool guys?
<Wizard0> em; ?
<larsemil> em: realubot is cool
<cahoot> men är han pretty?
<speakman> Vilka här vare som jobbar på South Pole? HeMan?
<D0minat0r> realubot: cool? njee kan han vara det?
<xyzp> hej
<D0minat0r> hej
<xyzp> Kan man använda appar som är till iphone till alla smarta foner?
<Markslap> Nej.
<xyzp> Markslap, ok
<saba> xyzp: däremot kan du utveckla appar till alla smartphones samtidigt.
<tiina> Hejsan???
<rolfblidborg> Hej hej!
<tiina> Skulle behöva veta hur jag ska öppna noterna på Ubuntu med windows program?
<tiina> musicnotesuite
<rolfblidborg> Noter?
<tiina> eller hur installerar jag firefox till wine?
<tiina> Noter jag musiknoter
<rolfblidborg> Firefox finns väll redan?
<tiina> man laddar noterna på nätet och köper de...Trodde wine fixade det men så enkelt var det inte
<rolfblidborg> Alltså, direkt till Linux
<tiina> firefox kan ej ladda noterna?
<rolfblidborg> Vad är det för hemsida? Hur fungerar det?
<tiina> alltså musiknoter för piano??
<rolfblidborg> Ja, så långt är jag med, men laddar man hem en .pdf?
<rolfblidborg> Vad säger den när du försöker ladda ner noterna?
<tiina> http://www.musicnotes.com/download/all.asp#install_instructions_suiteW
<rolfblidborg> Jaha
<tiina> alltid nåt som fattas så man inte kan ladda dem man ska windows med firefox då går det eller mc med ff eller chromium med IE7
<rolfblidborg> Nä, det fanns ju inte till ubuntu
<rolfblidborg> Men säg att du är inne på en mac-burk?
<tiina> så hur installerar man FF i WINE?
<tiina> det går inte
<tiina> funkar ännu sämre
<tiina> det är ett program som ska laddas som läser noterna!!!
<rolfblidborg> Det låter som ett extremt idiotiskt system, men är det en plugin till firefox?
<rolfblidborg> @tiina
<rolfblidborg> har du använt dig av hemsidan förut?
<jolaren> Köpte nyss en hd till flickvännen som studentpresent men jag får inte liv i den
<rolfblidborg> jolaren: har du formaterat disken?
<tiina> men jag har köpt noterna därifrån och kan ej ladda de pga att wine inte fungerar som window ersättare inte heller crossover
<D0minat0r> extern intern?
<jolaren> Antod att det berodde på att det var 64bitars men funkar nte på 32 bitars heller
<jolaren> jag får inte upp den rolfblidborg
<jolaren> ser den i lsusb
<jolaren> men inte i gparted
<tiina> så hur installerar jag INTERNET EXPLORER eller FIREFOX till WINE???
<rolfblidborg> jolaren: Det måste ju fungera i 64-bit, jag är ingen ubuntuexpert... alls faktiskt, vet bara om att det är ett vanligt problem att folk är okunnga :P
<rolfblidborg> tiina: ta det lugnt!
<tiina> ja såklart
 * D0minat0r hoppar i bastun 30 grader är inte nog
<rolfblidborg> tiina: Jag förstår inte hur vilket webbläsare du har att det ska kunna göra skillnad
<tiina> man kan också installera nån plugin till FF men det har ej heller fungerat
<jolaren> Ingen som kan hjälpa mig?
<tiina> jag har FF med UBUNTU 11.0 idenna burk...men notprogram vill ha FIREFOX i WINDOWS bla
<rolfblidborg> jolaren: Sorry, inte jag i alla fall
<cahoot> sluta skrika
<tiina> eller IE me windows eller Mc med FF eller IE
<rolfblidborg> tiina: Geeze, ta det lugnt när folk försöker hjälpa dig...
<tiina> jag vet ingen fara
<Markslap> jolaren: Fråga inte om du kan fråga.
<Markslap> Fråga bara. :)
<phnom> Har du provat att bara installera IE eller Fx med wine?
<tiina> det var bara så dumt att man betalar för noter som man inte kan ladda ner till sin dator när man inte använder windows
<tiina> ja det är endast det alt. som är kvar nu men vet ej hur man installerar FF i wine?
<jolaren> Markslap: äh, såklart.. sjukt stressat. Åker imorgon, skulle lägga över massa filmer som en present
<jolaren> men nu skiter sig allt
<Markslap> jolaren: Mkay
<Markslap> jolaren: Vad går fel?
<rolfblidborg> tiina: Vad är det för program? är det en plugin?
<jolaren> jag får inte liv i den helt enkelt
<jolaren> hittar den med lsusb
<tiina> länken jag gav dig här innan
<rolfblidborg> tiina: isåfall, ladda ner den will os x och sen firefox?
<tiina> http://www.musicnotes.com/download/all.asp#install_instructions_suiteW
<Markslap> jolaren: Hm, okej.
<Markslap> jolaren: Ska kolla.
<rolfblidborg> tiina: Jag själv skulle inte lita en sekund på den där hemsidan
<tiina> jag förstår inte vad du menar rolfblidberg?
<rolfblidborg> tiina: Den är suspekt..
<tiina> nu måste jag lita på den...den funkar alldeles bra i windows
<tiina> ingen fel på den alls
<rolfblidborg> Okej..
<tiina> har köpt ju noter därifrån nu
<cahoot> smart system, man jan betala i linux men inte få varan
<tiina> kan man säga cahoot
<rolfblidborg> tiina: har du använt just den hemsidan förut?
<rolfblidborg> Det står ingenting om vad det är för program
<tiina> dessa ska vara till bröllop ingångsmarschen och utgångsmarschen
<rolfblidborg> tiina: Ska jag ladda ner de åt dig?
<tiina> inte med min Ubuntu det är just det som är problemet
<jolaren> synd att jag inte har någon windows burk
<rolfblidborg> Har du ingen windowsburk i närheten?
<jolaren> nä inte alls
<jolaren> inte ens lite i närheten just nu
<phnom> jolaren: Måste vara rätt knasig hårdvara om ubuntu inte ens hittar disken :P
<tiina> jag måste ju naturligtvis finna en windowsburk någonstans....men inte lätt
<cahoot> jolaren, koppla ifrån disken, koplla in igen läs de sista 10 raderna avdmesg
<jolaren> phnom: eller hur, känns skumt
<tiina> nej
<phnom> tiina: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<rolfblidborg> Men jag förstår inte hur webbläsaren har någonting med saken att göra?
<rolfblidborg> IE har väll inga plugins, har det?
<jolaren> http://pastebin.com/XbNkcZ2n
<phnom> Jo, de senare har väl?
<cahoot> nån plugin som kräver nåt som inte finns i linux - activeX eller så?
<jolaren> kan vara kabeln
<jolaren> den är två hanad, dvs splittade usb
<rolfblidborg> Då ska väll båda i?
<cahoot> linux tror ju i alla fall på kabelfel
<tiina> man måste ladda musicnotesplayer, musicnoteviewier, Sibelius storch
<jolaren> får lite spader, tror inte jag kan göra något mer
<tiina> och det finns 20 tal olika alternativ där på deras sidor att ladda ner på sin dator men jag inte ladda ner endaste en!!???
<jolaren> funderar på att testa en systemreboot
<jolaren> med disken i
<jolaren> och se om den finns i bios
<tiina> det är någon form av instickmodul som ska laddas också?
<Markslap> jolaren: Vad händer när du mountar den?
<jolaren> Markslap: ser den ju inte
<Markslap> Eller finns den i /dev/?
<tiina> Hej tack för er hjälp jag ska leta en windows dator....
<phnom> jolaren: Provat att byta sladd eller port?
<rolfblidborg> Wow.. vilken människa!
<phnom> rolfblidborg: Ny här? Hon brukar hoppa in lite då och då och härja lite.
<rolfblidborg> phnom: okej :P
<rolfblidborg> phnom: Ja, jag är relativt ny :P
<jolaren> ,
<D0minat0r> tiina, lät som hon hade finskt temprament..
<Markslap> mm
<Markslap> Som min flickvän.
<Markslap> Hon är halvfinne.
<Markslap> Och galen.
<D0minat0r> Markslap: mitt ex är finne
<Markslap> Jag är part finnish också.
<D0minat0r> eller halvfinsk mamma finsk pappa
<D0minat0r> Markslap: samma här tornedalin du vet alla här har finne blod i sig
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Sveriges största invandringsgrupp är finnar.
<Markslap> 127k personer.
<Markslap> Efter det har vi iranier, med ~110k.
<Markslap> Sen ättlingar på det.
<Markslap> Antagligen myyyycket mer finnar på grund av att det har gått längre tid sen dom började invandra.
<D0minat0r> min mamma är från kemi
<D0minat0r> har aldrig bott i finland
<Markslap> :>
<Markslap> Min mormor kom hit som krigsbarn under WWII.
<D0minat0r> kemi bor är värst
<D0minat0r> hittar du en fårn kemi dra nacksving på en gång så hon inte tänker hon kan kontrollera
<Markslap> Jag kan tyvärr ingen finska, hade velat kunna det nu dock.
<Markslap> Haha
<D0minat0r> Hehe
<D0minat0r> vilekn jävla vecka
<D0minat0r> aldrig mer efter denna vecka
<D0minat0r> varmt, ledigt, fest
<DanielSenat> hej, jag har precis uppgraderat till 10.04 från karmic. Vissa programkällor stängdes av vid uppgraderingen och undrar nu vilka jag ska starta igen. Under fliken övrig programvara finns "uppdateringar utan officiellt stöd" ska den kryssas i?
<DanielSenat> Det finns även samma men med (källkod) skrivet efter, ska den kryssas i?
<DanielSenat> main restricted universe multiverse är komponenterna
<DanielSenat> dist karmic-backports
<DanielSenat> rör de endast karmic och därför ska tas bort?
<DanielSenat> medibuntu?
<Philip5> DanielSenat: den med källkod har du bara behov av om du tänker ladda ner källkod
<DanielSenat> Philip5: ok, det ska jag inte. Men den första ska jag kryssa i den?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<DanielSenat> Philip5:  ska jag ändra dist till lucid-backports då?
<DanielSenat> och är det något jag behöver?
<Philip5> lucid-grejer funkar inte längre så
<DanielSenat> ok
<DanielSenat> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<DanielSenat> är detta nåt man ska ha aktiverat?
<DanielSenat> om man ändrar dist till lucid
<DanielSenat> partner
<realubot> Ändar dist?
<DanielSenat> ja där stod karmic förr
<DanielSenat> distrubution karmic. där skrev jag lucid
<DanielSenat> komponenter partner
<DanielSenat> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<realubot> Ska du uppgradera din dist eller vad?
<realubot> Eller vad håller du på med?
<DanielSenat> nej jag vet inte, de var bara urbockade efter att jag uppgraderat till 10.04
<DanielSenat> så jag tänkte att man behövde bocka i ett par
<realubot> Aha, då hade jag låtit dom vara som dom var.
<DanielSenat> tex webbläsarna firefox och opera
<DanielSenat> urkryssade då alltså
<realubot> Ja, om dom blev så när du uppgraderade så ska det nog vara så.
<realubot> Hur uppgrderade du? I Update Manager?
<DanielSenat> http://deb.opera.com/opera-beta/, http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu. dessa kryssades ju med ur, men de behöver jag ha tror jag
<DanielSenat> ja
<DanielSenat> det gick bra
<realubot> DanielSenat: Om du kör: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep "archive.ubuntu.com""
<realubot> DanielSenat: Hittar den inte någon archive.ubuntu.com då? Jag tycker du borde ha någon?
<realubot> Utan en # framför.
<DanielSenat> Jag har archive i listan
<DanielSenat> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<DanielSenat> men den var ju till karmic
<DanielSenat> tre såna att kryssa i
<DanielSenat> jag kan ju skriva lucid sitället för karmic men om det är rätt...?
<realubot> Jo, men det verkar ju skumt att man ska behöva göra det manuellt efter en upgrade?
<realubot> DanielSenat: Hur uppgraderade du systemet då?
<realubot> Hur gjorde du det?
<realubot> DanielSenat: Vad har du om du kör kommandot: lsb_release -a
<DanielSenat> grejen var att när jag uppgraderade så fick jag ett meddelande att "vissa tredjeparts... inaktiverade... du kan aktivera dem..."
<DanielSenat> jag tryckte bara på knappen uppgradera
<DanielSenat> No LSB modules are available.
<DanielSenat> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<DanielSenat> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<DanielSenat> Release:	10.04
<DanielSenat> Codename:	lucid
<DanielSenat> daniel@daniel-laptop:~$
<realubot> DanielSenat: Ja, du verkar ju ha 10.04.2.
<DanielSenat> ja det har jag ;)
<realubot> DanielSenat: Det borde gå att hitta en default sources.list och jämföra med den för 10.04.2?
<DanielSenat> Ja jag vet inte, har du nån koll på vilka källor(övriga programvara) som man ska ha?
<realubot> Kör du svensk version?
<DanielSenat> ja
<DanielSenat> jag skickar det meddelande jag fick
<DanielSenat> om du vill se
<realubot> Ja, gör det.
<DanielSenat> Fick du?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Posta en pastebin-länk.
<realubot> !pastebin | DanielSenat
<ubot2> DanielSenat: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DanielSenat> vet inte hur jag sak kunna skicka en skärmdump där
<DanielSenat> jag får väl skriva av meddelandet...
<DanielSenat> "tredjepartskällor inaktiverade - vissa tredjepartsposter i din sources.list blev inaktiverade. du kan återaktivera dem efter uppgraderingen med verktyger "software-properties" eller med din pakethanterare"
<DanielSenat> det var det...
<DanielSenat> Jag var därför tvungen att aktivera opera och firefox
<DanielSenat> men har även tre stycken http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu som jag funderar på att kryssa i. Visserligen stod det karmic i distribution men det kan man kanske ändra till lucid
<DanielSenat> alla tre är partner
<DanielSenat> Men den sista har kommentaren "Added by software-center"
<DanielSenat> lucid partner verkar vara en viktig sak att ha kvar
<DanielSenat> http://www.medibuntu.org med(fast den tog jag bort
<DanielSenat> får lägga till den
<realubot> Mm, mjo, men du ska ju inte behöva göra detta manuellt.
<DanielSenat> Någon annan lösning?
<DanielSenat> :)
<realubot> DanielSenat: "in the future you would replace the 'hardy' with the current version you have installed. So if you have Intrepid installed it would look like below:
<realubot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<realubot> Du är väl inne på rätt spår men jag fattar inte varför du ska göra det manuellt.
<realubot> Det bord eju fixa sig automatiskt.
<DanielSenat> ja man tycker det
<DanielSenat> Vi får se hur det går
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> Tack
<realubot> Konstigt.
<realubot> larsemil: Att jag är ja. Jag har ett helt gäng brudfans i kanalen nu. amelia, peetra, Linda^.
<realubot> Dom hänger här för att jag är här.
<Linda^> Japp. Så är det.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Linda^> hej
<rolfblidborg> Hej hej!
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<x_link> Andra dagen i raden jag missar
<amelia> realubot: men jag var ju kvar här när du var bannad..
<rolfblidborg> God natt!
<realubot> amelia: Jo, men det var ju för att du väntade på mig.
<realubot> x_link: Skärp dig.
<realubot> x_link: Sluta feldansa!
<realubot> amelia: Svara istället på varör DanielSpenats uppdatering från 9.10 till 10.04.2 inte uppdaterade sources.list-filen?
<amelia> realubot: jag har ingen anning..
<realubot> Codename för gamla third party applications var ju kvar och Update Manager klagade på att det var fel repositories.
<amelia> realubot: jag kör inte så mycket ubuntu du vet..
<realubot> amelia: Nej, men det är väl samma med Debian. Men det kanske du inte heller kör?
<amelia> realubot: jo, kör massa debian på jobbet men aldrig stött på det problemet.
<realubot> Hur meningsfull var Linda^ , Umeaboy och rolfblidborg snack mellan 23:41 och 00:04?
<realubot> *meningsfullt
<realubot> hej, hej, hej hej och god natt.
<realubot> :D
<amelia> men potentiella anledningar är väl att den inte ville skriva över sources.list för den innehöll ändringar, då kanske det ligger en sources.list.new eller hur nu dpkg hanterar nya configfiler.
<rolfblidborg> Absolut! :D
<realubot> rolfblidborg: ;)
<amelia> alternativt har han inte fått med paketet som innehåller sources.list..
<Linda^> realubot: mest mest meningsfulla på jävligt länge :P
<rolfblidborg> Men hallå? Nämna mig sådär? Jag sover ju!
 * rolfblidborg IRCar i sömen
<realubot> amelia: Jag har inte en susning heller.
<amelia> realubot: troligen ungefär lika meningsfullt som många av dina samtal under åren här..
<realubot> amelia: Jag vet inte om dpkg hoppar över sources.list om den innehåller ändringar.
<realubot> amelia: Jaha ja.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Meningsfullt eftersom att man säger hej när andra säger hej & man säger god natt när man går & lägger sig.
<realubot> amelia: Hur orkar du jobba när du sover så lite?
<Umeaboy> Can't put 2 & 2 together?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Hr går det med dina distros? Du höll ju på och hoppade mellan Fedora och Ubuntu? Har du fastnat för någon nu?
<amelia> realubot: jag sover väl inte så lite... 6 timmar per natt eller så..
<amelia> realubot: frågan är väl hur du orkar med att inte jobba alls..
<realubot> amelia: Det är ditt fel. Du fixar ju inte in mig på ett toppsjobb.
<realubot> *toppjobb
<amelia> realubot: nej, varför skulle jag göra det?
<realubot> amelia: För gammal vänskaps skull.
<amelia> realubot: vänskap?
<realubot> amelia: Ja, hur länge har vi varit kompisar här nu?
<realubot> 2 år? 3 år?
<amelia> realubot: det har vi inte..
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> amelia: Aja, du står som referens på mitt CV iaf.
<amelia> realubot: det krävs lite mer än dryga samtal på irc för att vara vän med mig.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Nja.............
<Umeaboy> Inte riktigt.
<amelia> realubot: hahaha.
<realubot> Du står långt ner så jag tror inte att en arbetsgivare ringer. Dom tar dom senaste referenserna först.
<amelia> realubot: ok. det kanske är bra det..
<amelia> realubot: du visar ju sällan upp din allra bästa sida här inne lixom..
<Umeaboy> amelia: Who does?
<realubot> amelia: Har jag en dålig sida, menar du?
<amelia> realubot: du kan ju fundera på saken.
<amelia> nu ska jag duscha och sen sova. gonatt!
<realubot> amelia: Äsch.
<realubot> amelia: God natt!
<Umeaboy> God natt!!!!
<realubot> Umeaboy: Vad kör du för distro nu då?
<Umeaboy> Någon här som vet en stor sida där man hittar alla IR-koder som man kan skicka?
<Umeaboy> Vill hitta den rätta för In-Start menyn.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Mageia så klart.
<Umeaboy> Med Ubuntu som tillfällig virtuell maskin.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jaha, en fork av Mandriva.
<realubot> Linda^: Vad gör du?
<Umeaboy> realubot: Ja, med undantaget att det är användarna som påverkar hur distron ska se ut & fungera, inte ett företag.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Mm, ok.
<tiina> Hejhej...hur kan jag installera windows 7 i ubuntu natty?
<virtuald> lägg in virtualbox
<Umeaboy> Helpetet!!!!!!!!!
<Linda^> realubot: Var ner och hälsa morsan välkommen hem. Lite oväntat. Väntade inte henne förrän imorrn först.
<Umeaboy> Varför studsar mina mail till LG tillbaka till mig?
<Umeaboy> Jag har inte varit otrevlig alls.
<Umeaboy> tiina: Eller så installerar man Winblows 7 först på hårddisken & sedan bootar Natty & installerar Natty brevid.
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-09
<realubot> Umeaboy: Eller så installerar hon Windows 7 på en ny partition och så återställer hon Grube efteråt så har hon Natty + Windows.
<realubot> *Grub
<realubot> Linda^: Var ner, gömmer du dig på vinden?
<Umeaboy> realubot: Jo, men det är krångligare.
<Linda^> realubot: nä, men mamma bor i en villa
<realubot> Umeaboy: Mhm, maybe baby.
<realubot> Linda^: Ok, ok.
<Linda^> ok
<kes0> *irc comeback*
<kes0> Har realubot blivit bannad igen ?
<Markslap> kodein: Näe.
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> kodein: Var inte till dig. :)
<kodein> :(
<whomee> elak tease Markslap .. elakt
<Markslap> :>
<Markslap> SÃ¥g att kes0 hade quit:at redan.
<kodein> det är ju typ alltid så
<Coffe> ipv6 = kung Men,  kommer inte lösa mitt problem :/
<Barre> kanske en psykolog skulle hjälpa Coffe ;P
<larsemil> kodein sa en gång i tiden att folk som sysslar med ldap blir galna såsmåningom. tror det var kodein iaf.
<larsemil> ni får ursäkta om jag skriver lite dåligt idag
<larsemil> för jag fick FEM gäddor och två abborrar igår så lite trött i vevarmen
<Barre> hahahah.... för när storfiskarn talar om hur många fiskar han fått, då räcker armarna inte till, han drar ifrån och han lägger till...
<Markslap> En fjollträskare!
<Markslap> Det är ovanligt att man se sådana såhär långt ut i Internets.
<Markslap> (jag bor själv i sthlm)
<larsemil> Barre: :)
<larsemil> vem är fjollträskare?
<antii> <-
<Barre> <-
<Kimmen> </-
<kodein> larsemil: japp
<jolaren> Markslap: om det glädjer dig så är disken pajj
<jolaren> dock fick jag liv i dess lysdioder igår
<Markslap> aha
<Markslap> larsemil: Stockholm_Angel I guess. :)
<Markslap> jolaren: Hur fick du reda på att den var trasig?
<Coffe> Barre,  ja , de tror jag , de kanske skulle lösa det
<jolaren> Markslap: två olika sladdar och fyra operativsystem senare
<Markslap> Coffe: Varför har du så många mellanslag?
<Markslap> jolaren: aha.
<Markslap> jolaren: Trist. :/
<jolaren> äh, jag tror jag hinner
<jolaren> fylla den med film tills att jag åker
<jolaren> det är ju hennes studentpresent
<jolaren> så allt blev sjukt fail
<Markslap> aah
<Coffe> Markslap,  för det är gratis
<Markslap> Coffe: Kanske det, men det är irriterande och lika illa som särskrivningar. :P
<Coffe> Markslap,  och jag bryr mig ?
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Men varför gör du så?
<cahoot> särskrivna mellnslag är ju poesi
<jolaren> tycker ihopkletade a'n också är en form av poesi
<jolaren> speciellt när man skriver på morgonkvisten
 * gorgo vill ha sina skattepengar
<antii> gorgo: been there got that
<antii> :D
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> de e så långsamma ibland
<kodein> men sen blir det "Prisa Gud! Här kommer skatteåterbäringen!"
<HeMan> Morrn!
<kodein> god förmiddag
<HakanS> Nafallo: Jag skicka av misstag detta mejl till sändlistan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/2011-June/005424.html. Kan du ta bort det?
<Nafallo> HakanS: nej. jag har inte access till allas mailservrar.
<kodein> Nafallo: men du kan ta bort det ur arkivet.
<HakanS> Nafallo: :P Felformulerat av mig. Jag menade såklart arkivet. ;)
<Nafallo> kodein: jag ar inte lika saker pa det. brukar kravas att sysadmins gor det... :-/
<Nafallo> i.e. lists.ubuntu.com sysadmins
<kodein> ah
<HakanS> Nafallo: Jag har för mig att du gjort detta tidigare.
<kodein> förutsatte iofs det utan att glutta på hela urlen :)
<Nafallo> hmm. varfor behover det meddelandet raderas?
<kodein> sanningsministeriet kräver det
<Nafallo> HakanS: om du fortfarande vill ha bort det ar rt@ubuntu.com ratt vag att ga. eller peta pa Vanguard i #canonical-sysadmin
<HakanS> Mejlet var inte tänkt att gå till sändlistan.
<HakanS> Jag kollar med Vanguard.
<Nafallo> sure, men det har redan gjort det, och det ser harmlost ut :-)
<kodein> bäst du svarar på det och säger att det var ett misstag ;)
<HakanS> Ja, det kanske är onödigt jobb att ta bort det.
<jolaren> Fick en ny disk nu, 1tb fast visas som 930gb. Skulle kunna formatera om men det verkar ligga något på, antaglignen  lösenprogramvara
<jolaren> Skulle ni formaterat?
<bamsefar> What?
<jolaren> ja
<jolaren> defrag
<Kimmen> 1tb disk != 1000gb diskutrymme
<jolaren> ja?
<jolaren> har ni aldrig köpt en ny disk
<jolaren> som varit mindre än vad du köper den sm?
<jolaren> förens man formaterar?
<cahoot> har det inte att gör med skillnaden mellan 1024 och 1000?
<Kimmen> jo
<HeMan> jo det är MiB vs MB
<Kimmen> miljoner byte vs megabyte
<kodein> Men in Black vs Muppet Babies
<Philip5> HeMan: var du där?  http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.389897/ipv6-dagen-genererar-lagt-deltagande-trots-stort-intresse
<HeMan> Philip5: tyvärr inte
<Philip5> HeMan: du är ju Mr ipv6 himself
<Philip5> HeMan: då är du helt enkelt en av de artikeln talar om... visar stort intresse men var inte med
<Philip5> eftersom jag nu sitter och läser lite på idg så funderar jag om det egentligen finns några företag eller partners som längre verkligen gillar oracle?? http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.389988/hp-hotar-att-stamma-oracle
<Philip5> har de inte en förmåga att göra de flesta arga bara
<whomee> åäö <- fungerar mina underbara svenska tecken?
<Linda^> aa
<whomee> fifasen vad bra då
<whomee> då e de bara tmux som gör konstiga saker här
<DanielSenat> hur uppdaterar man programkatalogen? i min programcentral står det att programcentralen inte kan visa info om streamtuner om man inte uppdaterar programkatalogen
<DanielSenat> jag hittade streamtuner i synaptic, installerade den, men den syns inte i programcentralen ändå
<DanielSenat> sen verkar den vara dålig ändå... nån som vet ett bra radioprogram där man kan söka efter land osv?
<Radiant> hej alla snillen =3
<Radiant> är det någon online som kan hjälpa mig med att sätta up så jag kan starta en .sh fil
<kodein> högst ubunturelaterad fråga: återförsäljare för gazelle-cyklar i sverige?
<Radiant> *sticker till ubuntu engelska chat*
<kodein> chmod +x fil.sh
<kodein> ./fil.sh
<whomee> tycker de borde finnas en sida (kanske finns utan att jag vet om) med massa roliga sed rader.
<whomee> Daily sed line.
<kodein> finns säkert nån twitter för det
<whomee> true true
<Kimmen> vittu vad skönt det var ute idag
<Coffe> andol,  hoppas hemresan gick bra , å tack för igår
<Linda^> :o
<whomee> Linda^: har du blivit nörd än då?
<Linda^> whomee: nä
<Linda^> :(
<whomee> illa!
<Linda^> inte då
<Linda^> har väl klarat mig hela livet utan så :)
<Kimmen> tror jag inte, alla är lite nördiga i ett eller annat ämne
<Linda^> men it-nörd snackar vi om
<Kimmen> ah =)
<Linda^> hungri :(
<Linda^> men nänä. här blir ingen mat än på ett tag. storstädning ftw.
<Coffe> smart tips på hur man tar bort alla filer som är äldre än 4 dagar i en mapp ?
<Coffe> inte nerd ? hänger man på irc är man nerd . :)
<Linda^> Coffe: inte tillräckligt it-nörd då :o
<Coffe> ok, de kan  jag köpa :P
<Linda^> Coffe: är du samma Coffe som på dalnet?
<Coffe> jaou
<Coffe> one and only
<Linda^> Då har vi nog snackat förr :)
<Coffe> ja , jag sprang på en gammal irc vän som jag inte pratat med på 8år förra veckan . så ja , man har vart här ett tag
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> fast så längesen var det inte so mvi snacka
<Coffe> okey
<Coffe>  rm sess_* bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<Linda^> :o
<HeMan> Coffe: :)
<Coffe> load average: 620.70, 294.57, 115.21
<HeMan> Coffe: vackert!
<HeMan> Coffe: swappar den?
<Coffe> nej
<HeMan> Coffe: vad är det för tjänster på den maskinen?
<Coffe> apache2
<Coffe> och memcached
<Coffe> men det är något strul med space på den
<HeMan> disksutrymmet?
<Coffe> jaou
<HeMan> eller space-tangenten? :-P
<Coffe> session filerna php skriver , den mappen är nog full så den inte kan skriva mer saker i den
<Coffe> å jag kan inte lista den
<HeMan> ah
<Coffe> så jag får ta bort filer på chans där
<Kimmen> swell
<HeMan> rm sess_10* då?
<whomee> Current Status:	 CRITICAL
<whomee> Status Information:	PROCS CRITICAL: 1187 processes
<whomee> lite mycke processer med :)
<Coffe> HeMan,  precis det jag testar
<HeMan> whomee: mycke för vad?
<whomee> HeMan: mycke för den maskinen
<HeMan> whomee: ah
<whomee> utvecklarna bygger lite för mycke på en maskin
<HeMan> whomee: Linux orkar med rätt bra med processer annars
<whomee> när de VET att de ska lägga sina jobb på dispatch kö
<whomee> men men dom är tröga
<HeMan> kösystem FTW!
<whomee> haha jo, men eftersom vi har ett system som ska dispatcha över dom till maskin med mest lediga resurser så ska de fungera bra, bara det att vissa gamlingar manuellt sätter vilken maskin de ska bygga på
<HeMan> vi gjorde ett rejält jobb för några år sedan för att se till att beräkningsingengörerna körde allt genom kösystemet
<HeMan> vi fick strida en hel del innan folk gick med på det
<HeMan> men när väl alla gjorde det så blev även de kraftigaste motståndarna nöjda
<whomee> jo det kan jag tänka mig, oftast är det ju så att IT-gruppens råd är bäst (oftast ;)) men klart är man inbiten med sina rutiner är det jobbigt att byta
<whomee> gah crap .. brb
<whomee> förbenade tmux bara strular, går nog över till vanliga vettiga screen igen
<Kimmen> tvärtom för mig ;P
<whomee> jasså, konstigt :) men så är det ju, alla system är olika! typ ..
<Kimmen> vad är det som strular i tmux?
<whomee> verkar inte som min utf-8 är riktigt korrekt här i, i input raden här så efter varje åäö så hoppar den ett space och när man skriver flera rader som jag gör nu här i input så blir hela rutan lite kaiko. ska se om jag kan ta screenshot och lägga upp.
<burrburr> vad är egentligen skillnaden mellan 'noatime' och 'relatime' i /etc/fstab ?
<kodein> det står i mount(8)
<kodein> men relatime uppdaterar om senaste atime är tidigare än nuvarande
<kodein> medan noatime inte uppdaterar atime vid inodaccess alls
<burrburr> kodein: tackar. har valet någon egentligen betydelse när man använder ssd?
<burrburr> ser att vissa rekommenderar noatime
<kodein> ja, antalet skrivningar till disk vid läsning blir ju mindre när du har noatime
<whomee> Kimmen: http://thuren.se/~whomee/tmux.png
<kodein> men behöver några applikationer du använder veta senaste läsningen av en inod så är väl relatime att föredra över standardvalet atime
<burrburr> kodein: ok. aktiverade TRIM genom att uppgradera kernel och lägga till 'discard'. ger betydligt bättre värden med hdparm
<burrburr> eller +70% för disk read
<Coffe> HeMan, har du något annat sätt att ta bort allt i en mapp ?
<HeMan> Coffe: typ midnight commander eller liknande
<HeMan> Coffe: det som är problement med rm sess_* är att rm får för lång argumentlista
<Coffe> HeMan,  ja, fått bort nog med filer nu så den klarar en ls. så nu kör jag en rm *
<cahoot> find + xargs?
<HeMan> find och xargs är också bra
<HeMan> find . -name 'sess_*' -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<Coffe> i find. kan man få det så den inet har med ./ i början ?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: vet inte, men man kan fula genom att ställa sig i en annan katalog tror jag
<Coffe> HeMan,  är du säker på att den där fungerar ?
<whomee> Coffe: menar du outputen?
<xyzp> en nybörjarfråga, vad är kanaler för någonting i nätverk?
<xyzp> trådlösa-datornät menade moi
<Coffe> fick en massa --> rm: cannot remove `./sess_sgacg88aioi8i8naqg27ku2287': No such file or directory
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag har fina grejer här nu. :)
<whomee> Coffe: vad försöker du göra? en find och rm'a outputen? :P
<Coffe> ja
<whomee> hur ser den raden ut?
<Coffe> xyzp,  det finns idag 14st kanaler att anv sig av , man väljer olika för att inte alla ska liga på samma och störa
<Coffe> xyzp,  om du råkar ha en android telefon finns det en bra app till den för att hitta vilken som är den bästa kanalen att ställa in sin basstation på
<speakman> kanaler = frekvensområden
<Coffe> HeMan> find . -name 'sess_*' -print0 | xargs -0 rm \n * whomee (~glenna@proxy.se.axis.com) gick in i #ubuntu-se
<Coffe> whomee,  du missade de precis
<Barre> snygg copy paste
<Coffe> Barre,  var ju exakt det jag behövde visa
<whomee> ska se om jag kan få till de
<Barre> Coffe: ahh... i see
<Barre> ett annat sätt är : find . -name 'sess_*' -exec rm {} \;     (tror jag bestämmt)
<cahoot> gnu find har väl -delete oxå
<Barre> cahoot: genast kollade jag detta i man, och vist finns det.. nu undrar jag givetvis varför jag aldrig använt den optionen O.o
<speakman> non-portable
<whomee> Barre: man kanske inte alltid använder gnu find? ;)
<Barre> man != jag ;)
<speakman> finns något bra verktyg att kolla diskars hälsa med i ubuntu?
<cahoot> smartmonttolls?
<speakman> tänker lite utanför S.m.a.r.t
<cahoot> vilket slags hälsomått avses?
<speakman> tänker om den börjar närma sig fallfärdig
<speakman> men det är nog SMART som är lämpligast kanske
<Coffe> drwx-wx-wt <--- va betyder t ?
<antii> traktor
<derfian> Coffe: sticky bit, man chmod har mer om hur den funkar för kataloger och filer.
<kodein> it's sticky to rock a rhyme / to rock a rhyme that's right on time / it's sticky, st-st-sticky, sticky
<whomee> kan man få apache att redirecta folk från en specifik IP till en specifik virtual host? :)
<bamsefar> kodein: :)
<Coffe> whomee,  ja det ska gå
<whomee> okidokie :)
<whomee> har lite problem när vi ska peka min domän och en polares domän till samma burk
<Kimmen> vad blir det för problem?
<whomee> min vän har sin domän pekandes på hans egen burks IP .. de fungerar ju bra, men jag tänkte jag skulle peka om min mot exempelvis http://domain.com/~whomee
<whomee> men av någon anledning vill det inte fungera
<Kimmen> a eller ptr?
<Kimmen> är det framåt eller bakåt som ger fel?
<Coffe> whomee,  det är det man anv vhost filer för att ha flera namn på samma ip
<whomee> enligt binero ska jag sätta hans IP som A record så ska det funka
<Kimmen> whomee: vad är det du försöker åstadkomma? 2 olika domäner på en IP med olika web-sidor eller..? specifiera gärna =)
<whomee> Kimmen: ja exakt, sorry jag har lite mycket att göra här bara :D min vän har sin domän och hostar saker på den, det jag vill göra är att använda hans maskin som webhotell och bara peka min domän mot den
<Kimmen> då är det som Coffe säger, vhosts i apache som gäller
<whomee> ok missade helt Coffe där, sorry .. ok ska kolla på de!
<Coffe> whomee,  det är simpelt .. sitter just nu å hantera våra 60st, säg till om duu behöver hjälp
<cHarNe2> Coffe: jag som bara kör 7 vhosts, dock är alla mina sidor :P
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  :)
<Coffe> vi lever ju på våra sidor , så vi har ju ett vist behov.
<rolfblidborg> Har ni sett google idag? :D
<Stockholm_Angel> rolfblidborg: jag google är bra idag
<rolfblidborg> http://bit.ly/lAyipv
<rolfblidborg> :D
<rolfblidborg> jag är musikaliskt efterbliven annars, men jag gav mig fan på att sätta introt iaf
<rolfblidborg> En liten bit på vägen :)
<Stockholm_Angel> :D
<Stockholm_Angel> ja
<rolfblidborg> Just for the record: Har typ aldrig hållt i ett instrument :P
<rolfblidborg> Så det klippet på 4-5 sekunder dog mig ungefär 20 minuter att lära mig :D
<arand> Irriterande delay på det, undras just om det går bättre i epiphany..
<Stockholm_Angel> where to get baby clothes printed?
<kodein> ,ubuntu-related baby clothes
<Stockholm_Angel> ja
<kodein> kan 3d-skrivare ens skriva textilier?
<Stockholm_Angel> yes
<kodein> då kan nog säkert http://www.solidmakarna.se/ antingen hjälpa dig eller peka på nån som har en 3D-skrivare för textil.
<poller> Haha, textilskrivare :)
<kodein> men egentligen kanske det är enklare att du köper dig en symaskin och liksom tillverkar själv
<larsemil> Barre: blev en gädda idag också. Men när jag skulle ta kort var den för stor så jag fick simma i vattnet för att kunna få med hela gäddan. Men då tappade jag minneskortet ur kameran så ingen fick se den...
<larsemil> måste ha varit en tre fyra meter lång
<larsemil> mellan ögonen alltså
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * relaubot fäktar med armarna för att alla brudar i kanalen ska sluta klänga på honom.
<kodein> du stavade visst ditt nick fel
<realubot> SÃ¥.
<realubot> ratio 60 nu på två seedade linux-torrents.
<recharge|2> har problem med att få ner itunes till min linuxdator.. behöver den för att uppgradera fånen.. någon som vet?
<cHarNe2> recharge|2: finns det inget annat sätt?
<rolfblidborg> recharge|2: Wine?
<recharge|2> vet inte.. alltså jag har laddat ner itunes och installerat och försöker köra programmet i wine.. men går inte
<rolfblidborg> tror att du är ganska körd :(
<rolfblidborg> Eller Virtualbox?
<recharge|2> jag tror det är något grundläggande fel jag gör..
<cHarNe2> recharge|2: gå in till en crapple-butik och be att dom gör det
<recharge|2> har inte kört med wine förut förutom spotify som jag har lyckats få ner
<recharge|2> crapple-butik?
<rolfblidborg> recharge|2: (cr)Apple
<recharge|2> jaha..
<recharge|2> kanske är någon inställning i wine? vad är det jag ska hålla utkik efter isf?
<rolfblidborg> Vill inte vara sån, men skönt att du slipper allt sånt i iOS 5 :)
<rolfblidborg> Vi*
<cHarNe2> recharge|2: det är nog ingen idé, det ligger inte i crapple's intresse att det ska funka som användarna vill
<recharge|2> hmm..
<recharge|2> sketans
<recharge|2> ska försöka igen
<recharge|2> :)
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Är det någon här som vet ett sätt att få skrivrättigheter i en annars låst binär-fil?
<Umeaboy> Ett enklare sätt.
<cHarNe2> Umeaboy: ?
<cHarNe2> låst?
<cHarNe2> låst == du äger inte filen?
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Har bara läs-rättigheter till den.
<cHarNe2> Umeaboy: så du äger filen?
<cHarNe2> chmod +x <filnamn>
<Umeaboy> chmod +x /mnt/LG/RELEASE blir det då alltså.
<heise2k> eller +w at skriva
<Umeaboy> Tror inte det kommer att fungera med tanke på att den är monterad.
<Umeaboy> Det är väl det som /mnt används för?
<cHarNe2> äntligen http://baconipsum.com/ :)
<mieowww> http://quickoffice.se/ <-- Tror ni man kan hyra ett sådant och bo i?
<realubot> recharge|2: I värsta fall får du installera en virtuell installation av Windows i VirtualBox och ta det den vägen...
<cHarNe2> mieowww: det får du men all säkerhet inte.
<recharge|2> realubot: hur gör jag det?
<Umeaboy> cHarNe2: http://pastebin.mandriva.com/23020
<realubot> recharge|2: Det verkar som om dom flesta gör på det viset när jag googlar.
<realubot> Du gör så här: 1. Installera VirtualBox (lägg till adresser i sources.list, ta inte från förrådet). 2. Skapa virtuell hdd i vbox. 3. Ladda ner en Windows-iso-fil. 4. Boota iso-filen i vbox när du startar din virtuella hdd.
<realubot> Problemet ligger i att få tag i en licensnyckel som fungerar till Windows. Fick du Windows till din dator, version, språk?
<Umeaboy> cHarNe2: Så här ser /etc/init.d/rcs ut: http://pastebin.mandriva.com/23021
<recharge|2> jag hade win xp förut
<recharge|2> har nyckel
<realubot> mieowww: Jag tror bara du får bo i fastigheter som är avsedda för att vara bostäder tyvärr.
<Umeaboy> recharge|2: Det finns ju Windows Activation keygen crack.
<recharge|2> då måste jag hitta itunes i .iso format?
<realubot> mieowww: Du får ju inte bo i kontorslokaler normalt sett. Då kan kontraktet bli uppsatt.
<realubot> *uppsagt
<realubot> recharge|2: Nej, iTunes laddar du ner som vanligt från Apple men först när du har installerat Windows inne i virtualbox.
<realubot> recharge|2: Vad får du om du kör: lsb_release -r
<realubot> recharge|2: Har du 64-bits operativsystem eller?
<recharge|2> nä
<recharge|2> 32 bit
<realubot> Ok, men vilken version av Ubuntu?
<recharge|2> 11.04
<realubot> recharge|2: Kör det här i Terminalen: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup_$(date +%y%m%d) %% echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian natty contrib" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> Det ska vara && och inte %% !!!
<realubot> innan echo...
<realubot> recharge|2: Gör det i två steg om du vill:
<realubot> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup_$(date +%y%m%d)
<mieowww> Varför inte, dock?
<mieowww> Vad kan vara problematiskt med att man bor i sitt hyrda kontor?
<realubot> recharge|2: echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian natty contrib" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<mieowww> Eller snarare sover och jobbar och vistas där jämt.
<realubot> mieowww: Inte tillåtet enligt lag, tror jag.
<mieowww> Varför enligt lag?
<realubot> mieowww: Det är ju skillnad på kontor och bostäder.
<mieowww> Varför?
<realubot> Olika regler för hur lokalerna får användas.
<mieowww> Bara Sverige som kan ha sådana idiotlagar utan någon som helst mening.
<mieowww> Annat än att finnas.
<realubot> recharge|2: Därefter kör du: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.0
<recharge|2> hmm... skriver tydligen fel
<realubot> mieowww: Det enklaste sättet att "få" bostad i storstäderna är att köpa en bostadsrätt, men det kräver ju i regel pengar. :S
<mieowww> Fattar inte alls vad det där ska betyda.
<realubot> mieowww: Du kan alltid kolla på möjligheten att bo på en camping eller i en kolonistuga. Det är tveksamt om man får bo i kolonistuga året runt.
<mieowww> Enklaste sättet att en bostad är att köpa en bostad?
<mieowww> Varför bryr de sig om var man bor?
<mieowww> Helt seriöst... varför finns sådana lagar?
<realubot> recharge|2: Vad får du för felmeddelande då?
<realubot> mieowww: Ja, i storstäderna är det sådan bostadsbrist så det är enklast att köpa en bostad om du söker bostad. Det är svårt att få en hyresrätt.
<realubot> mieowww: Det finns bostadsrätter och hyresrätter. Bostadsrätterna pröjsar du ju för, men hyresrätterna betalar du ju inget mer än månadshyran för (och får inte sälja heller såklart).
<recharge|2> jag får syntaxfel... det är väl något mellanslag eller tecken jag missar
<realubot> recharge|2: Klistra in raden som ger dig fel här så ser jag.
<recharge|2> men jag har installerat virtualbox från programcentralen
<realubot> Jaha, ok.
<realubot> recharge|2: Har du Windows på datorn eller var det Windows på datorn när du köpte den?
<recharge|2> det var windows xp på den
<recharge|2> men det är borta nu
<recharge|2> helt
<realubot> Ok, då har du en serienyckel på chassit någonstans (undersidan)?
<recharge|2> ja
<mieowww> realubot: Jag vet vad bostadsrätt/hyresrätt är, men jag  förstod inte varför du kallar "bostad" "bostadsrätt" eller tvärt om.
<realubot> Ja, men jag undrar om du har en licensnyckel till Windows XP på chassit?
<mieowww> En hyresrätt är ju också en bostad.
<mieowww> Eller ett tält i skogen.
<recharge|2> ja jag har en licensnyckel
<realubot> mieowww: Ja, klart hyresrätt är en bostad.
<realubot> mieowww: Om du köper en villa, fritidshus eller bostadsrätt så köper du ju en bostad.
<realubot> recharge|2: Ok, men för var, prfessional eller home, svensk version eller vad?
<recharge|2> windows xp home edition.. svenska version
<realubot> recharge|2: Ok.
<recharge|2> 32 bit
<realubot> recharge|2: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3360037/Windows_XP_Home_Edition_Swedish_.ISO_File
<realubot> recharge|2: Tror inte XP finns som 64-bitars
<realubot> recharge|2: Du får tanka ner den och sedan installera i VirtualBo och ange serienyckeln som står på din dators chassi.
<realubot> Det borde fungera.
<cahoot> realubot, sitter du och serverar länkar till piratkopierad windows?
<recharge|2> okej.. tack
<realubot> cahoot: Har du problem med det?
<cahoot> realubot, du kanske skulle sätta dig in i vad som gäller på freenode
<realubot> cahoot: Den är ju inte knäckt. Den kräver ju licensnyckel.
<realubot> recharge|2: Det är en rippad installations-CD till Windows XP Home svensk version.
<recharge|2> :)
<realubot> recharge|2: Den är inte knäckt utan kräver en licensnyckel för att fungera. Men det har du på ditt chassi.
<recharge|2> jo precis.. det löser sig nog
<realubot> recharge|2: Om du vill vara säker på att den inte innehåller någon skit så ska du jämnföra iso-filens hash-summa med värdet som gäller för just den filen enligt Microsoft.
<recharge|2> hur gör jag det?
<mieowww> Warez-kopia av Windows = ringer hem till uppladdaren varje natt med dina kreditkortsnummer, hemliga e-brev, lösenord m.m.
<mieowww> Tar foton på dig med webbkameran, laddar upp på nätet... GPS-koordinater...
<mieowww> En sådan grej borde MS plantera för att skrämma alla pirater.
<realubot> recharge|2: Du kör kommandot: md5sum filnamn.iso på filen och jämför med ett värde som jag tror finns på MS hemsida.
<mieowww> Finns knappast på deras hemsida. Kanske någon webbsida på deras webbplats, men med 100% sannolikhet inte på hemsidan.
<realubot> mieowww: Jo, jag har läst det på deras hemsida.
<mieowww> Nej.
<mieowww> Hemsidan = första webbsidan på en webbplats.
<mieowww>  /
<recharge|2> jag har extraherat och ska installera nu
<realubot> recharge|2: Du måste skapa en ny virtuell hdd i vbox först.
<recharge|2> jag tror jag gjort det realubot
<recharge|2> har skapat ny hårddisk
<realubot> Därefter mountar du iso-filen i vbox virtuella CD och startar din virtuella hdd i vbox. Då ska vbox boota från iso-filen.
<realubot> recharge|2: Du ser om det finns ett alternativ där som heter namnet du har valt.
<recharge|2> hur mountar jag?
<realubot> recharge|2: Högerklicka på din virtuella hdd. Välj Settings. Därefter Storage och då ska du se ett alternativ för skivor. Klicka på det och klicka på pilen på rullgardinsmenyn till höger. Där ska det gå att välja attt använda en fil från hårddisken.
<recharge|2> jag klickade på starta och nu så håller den på med något som kallas att spawna
<recharge|2> okej jag tror det är på g
<recharge|2> :)
<zxc___> Hej! någon som hade kunnat hjälpa mig lite med att få igång git?
<arand> Vad specifikt?
<realubot> recharge|2: När du har fått in XP med din licensnyckel så laddar du ner och installerar iTunes där. Du får också "slå på" USB-portarna i virtualbox så att din iPhone går att koppla in.
<Umeaboy> zxc___: Well, os, distro, ark.......?
<Umeaboy> Börja med att ange det.
<Umeaboy> uname -a i terminal brukar visa det.
<zxc___> Umeaboy: jag har följt guiden på https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<zxc___> från ubuntu server
<realubot> recharge|2: Därefter så borde det gå att uppgradera iFånen. Du har rätt mycket jobb framför dig om du ska installera SP1-3 i Windows XP också.
<zxc___> klienten kör jag OS X
<Umeaboy> zxc___: And?
<realubot> recharge|2: Det är omständigt men jag tror det fungerar i.a.f.
<zxc___> Umeaboy: sudo -H -u gitosis gitosis-init < initialKeyFileName
<zxc___> det är på detta steget jag fastnat
<zxc___> försökt med alla pub-filer som ligger i /etc/ssh
<zxc___> nu blev det lite fel
<zxc___> det steget är inga problem
<zxc___> det är där jag fastnar
<zxc___> git clone gitosis@yourserver.com:gitosis-admin.git
<realubot> recharge|2: Om du vill att Windows i virtualbox ska vara på helskärm så får du installera Gues Additions i Windows i VirtualBox.
<zxc___> Permission denied (publickey). fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<realubot> *Guest Additions
<zxc___> men jag kan ssha:a in med min vanliga användare
<Umeaboy> zxc___: Har du rättigheter i git-servern då?
<zxc___> Umeaboy: hur menar du?
<realubot> recharge|2: "Because of this problem in Wine, to do the firmware upgrade you'll need to either setup a virtual machine with Virtualbox or VMware or, perhaps more simply, borrow someone else's computer." http://askubuntu.com/questions/182/firmware-update-for-ipod-touch-iphone
<realubot> recharge|2: Det är det jag menar.
<realubot> cahoot: Sorry då att jag länkade till TPB. Jag trodde inte det var så allvarligt när det var en installations-CD.
<realubot> CD:n kräver ju licensnyckel.
<Umeaboy> zxc___: Ja, man måste ju ha rättigheter i en GIT-server.
<Umeaboy> Både läs & skriv.
<realubot> recharge|2: Hur går det? :|
<recharge|2> den jobbar på.. den är i slutfasen av installationen nu
<recharge|2> jag kollar länken
<zxc___> Umeaboy: jag kommer inte ens åt den så
<zxc___> har bara följt guiden
<zxc___> står ingenting om att jag ska ändra med rättigheter
<Umeaboy> zxc___: Okej. Googleat fel-texten då?
<zxc___> yepp hållt på två dagar med detta men inte fått rätt på det :(
<Umeaboy> Okej. Vad säger resultaten att du ska göra då?
<zxc___> Permission denied (publickey). fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<zxc___> det är allt jag får
<Angelkiller> När man kör rdesktop mot windows maskin som har fjärrskrivbord aktiverat behöver man ange både användarnamn och lösen då?
<recharge|2> realubot: hur får jag tag i guest additions?
<zxc___> när jag kör git clone gitosis@yourserver.com:gitosis-admin.git
<zxc___> så det är ju något med nyckeln som inte vill sig
<gusnan> zxc___, kan tyvärr inte hjälpa dig, men hade jag varit du så hade jag frågat i kanalen #git...
<zxc___> gusnan: ska göra det nu :)
<recharge|2> realubot: håller på att uppdatera nu.. lär ju - som du säger, ta en HEL del tid :)
<recharge|2> hmm.. behövs antivirus när jag kör windows via virtualbox?
<kodein> tänkte du vara ute och surfa och installera okända programvaror?
<kodein> isf ja
<recharge|2> okej :/
<realubot> recharge|2: Ja, det gör det. Det ta rnog flera timmar. Du får uppdatera ända till SP3. Men sedan har du ett fungerande XP i Ubuntu. Och där går det att köra många program som inte stöds av Wine. Tänk bara på att det drar ju resurser av datorn att köra ett system i ett annat så här. RAM-minnet bl.a.
<realubot> recharge|2: När du har uppdaterat hela vägen till SP3 och är klar med uppdateringarna så rekommenderar jag att innan du installerar massor av program och annat så skapar du en backup av din virtuella hdd i vbox. Då blir det enkelt att återställa Windows i vbox utan att behöva ominstallera och uppdatera rubbet igen.
<recharge|2> realubot: hur får jag tag i den där guest addition för att göra fönstret större?
<realubot> recharge|2: "In the "Devices" menu in the virtual machine's menu bar, VirtualBox has a handy menu item named "Install guest additions", which mounts the Guest Additions ISO file inside your virtual machine. A Windows guest should then automatically start the Guest Additions installer, which installs the Guest Additions into your Windows guest." http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#additions-windows
<realubot> recharge|2: Jag tror du tar backup på Windows XP i virtualbox så som står i sista posten på den här sidan: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=40895&sid=f11710c3f89cea2c87f8cc2654fb1f40#wrap
<recharge|2> realubot: hittar inte den där 'device' menyn.. finns inget sådant vad jag kan se
<realubot> Klonar du din XP-vdi-fil så kan du ha den på en extern hårddiske eller USB-minne och sedan enkelt återställa XP i virtualbox utan att behöva installera allt igen som nu.
<realubot> recharge|2: Ska kolla i vbox på min dator.
<realubot> recharge|2: Du måste nog vara inne i Windows i vbox, är du det?
<recharge|2> vadå inne i vbox.. den körs ju nu... eller vad menar du?
<realubot> Devices -> Install Guest Additions.
<recharge|2> ahh
<realubot> Ah, du måste nog installera guest-additions i Ubuntu först. Vänta...
<realubot> recharge|2: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions
<realubot> recharge|2: Därefter ska det alternativet finnas under Devices när du kör XP i vbox.
<realubot> recharge|2: Du kanske måste starta om vbox och/eller Windows XP i vbox.
<recharge|2> aha.. kan vara så
<realubot> recharge|2: Du måste installera paketet virtualbox-guest-additions för att alternativet ska dyka upp i vbox meny Devices när du är inne i vbox. Jag är ganska säker på att det är så.
<recharge|2> brb
<recharge> realubot: hittar fasen den inte... vad kallas det på svenska..? är det inte enhetshanteraren?
<recharge> jag tänker nog fel
<recharge> letar...
<gorgo> recharge: vad ska du göra?
<recharge> jag har nyligen fixat virtualbox med realubot s hjälp.. letar efter hur man får större fönster..
<recharge> skulle vara något med någon guestaddition
<recharge> finns beskrivet här..  http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#additions-windows  men fattar inte vart de menar.. hur man installerar det
<gorgo> har du installerat virtualbox-ose-guest-utils ?
<recharge> nej
<recharge> tror inte det
<gorgo> kan vara bra :)
<recharge> eller jag vet inte.. virtualbox - ose har jag men om det är guest-utils vet jag inte
<burrburr> är det 64-bitars flashplayer som rekommenderas till ubuntu x86-64?
<Philip5> burrburr: jag tror ubuntu har 32bit i sitt förråd med en wrapper men jag tycker alltid den funkar sämre än den preview som finns att ladda ner hos adobe
<gorgo> jag körde in flashplayer från flashinstaller eller vad den hette i förrådet
<gorgo> funkar finfint i firefox
<burrburr> Philip5: kör denna nu. http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<burrburr> funkar bra, men laggar rejält om man kör helskärm
<Philip5> burrburr: den kör jag också
<gorgo> min laggar inte :)
<burrburr> gorgo: du kanske har en vassare dator? ;)
<Philip5> burrburr: vad har du för grafikkort?
<burrburr> Philip5: nvidia ion
<gorgo> burrburr: tror jag inte :P
<Philip5> har ett svagt minne av att hårdvaruacceleration bara funkar med vdpau
<burrburr> ah, ok
<Philip5> eller så lägger den det på din nvidia som är för tunn
<realubot> recharge: Vilken?
<realubot> recharge: Enhetshanteraren?
<burrburr> Philip5: ska kolla upp det
<realubot> Vad har Enhetshanteraren med det här att göra?
<recharge> realubot: nej tänkte fel... enhetshanteraren har inget med det här att göra.. det är bara det att jag inte kan hitta den där device grejen i menyn och mounta eller vad det heter den där iso filen som inte finns så jag får större skärm..
<realubot> Philip5: Vad har du varit? Förstår du inte att vi blir oroliga när du inte är här?
<gorgo> cpu: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Ultra Dual-Core Mobile ZM-80 2.1ghz
<gorgo> hihi
<Philip5> jag är ju här
<gorgo> på den bärbara
 * realubot suckar som bara en orolig tonårsförälder kan...
<Philip5> gorgo: jag har en överklockad intel i7 2600k :P
<Philip5> snurrar på 4.4 ghz
<gorgo> Philip5: nice, på min desktop har jag quad core 2.4 :D
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Ungen ute och super?
<realubot> recharge: Har du svenskt virtualbox? Då heter det nog Enheter eller något. Det finns ju inte så många. Gå igenom menyerna när du kör WinXP och leta efter installera guest additions.
<rolfblidborg> Aha
<rolfblidborg> Nvm
<rolfblidborg> Läste inte det innan :)
<Philip5> gorgo: min är ju också quad och med HT så den visar åtta cpuer i linux :P
<gorgo> inte fel :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag är rädd för det. Han låter nog en kompis styra hans nick här så att det ser ut som om han är aktiv lite då och då.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Som en riktigt tonåring!
<gorgo> din e lite vassare än min, min e 3 år gammal core 2 quad 2.4
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Hur Fungerar HT? Man kan ställa in det i Bios va?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag har sagt till Philip5 att han måste vara här i kanalen senast kl 21 och ringa om han sover över i en annan kanal.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: han är hela 1h 47min sen!
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: man kan slå av och på det i bios om man har stöd för det i cpu. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper-threading
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ja, då förstår du att jag har varit orolig. Jag visste inte var han höll hus. Om jag skulle ringa polisen eller vad...
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Aha, jag kör AMD så där sket det sig :)
 * realubot försöker lugna ner sig nu när han vet att allt är ok.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Prata med mig nästa gång så ska jag försöka lugna ner dig :-)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Har du erfarenhet?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Japp!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Av att hålla koll på Philip5?
<rolfblidborg> Har min egen tonåring i #Macnytt
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Seriöst?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Japp
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Han skiter blanka fan i vad jag säger, skitjobbigt
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Varför hänger han inte i den här kanalen? Hur kan du som förälder tillåta att din son kör ett proprietärt operativsystem?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Jag kör själv OS X ;)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Och Ubuntu?
<Philip5> realubot: annars har jag ju mest gått runt och stilat med min nya htc sensation ;)
<Philip5> realubot: tjejerna är ju som galna i en på stan när man har sånn vettu
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Vi säger ja så slipper jag bli kickad :)
<Philip5> realubot: kanske sånn du måste skaffa för att få napp
<realubot> Philip5: Jaha, så du har köpt en sådan. :)
<Philip5> yes
<realubot> Philip5: Ja, det finns risk att jag måste ha en sådan för att få napp. Det är bara ett problem, Sensation kostar pengar, mycket pengar.
<realubot> realubot inte vara gjord av pengar.
<Philip5> realubot: för en så vass kille som du så är väl inte pengar några problem
<realubot> Nja. Köpte du här i Sverige?
<Philip5> ja
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad har du annars för använding av kanalen menar jag om du inte kör Ubuntu? Det känns som att tipsen inte är till så stor hjälp om du inte kör Linux. Eller du är här för att vara social?
<gorgo> Philip5: aha du tog en sensation, jag har funderat på den eller galaxy s2
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Mest för att vara social, samt att jag avlyssnar mycket som sägs då jag ska sätta upp en ubuntuservern inom en kort tid. =)
<rolfblidborg> ubuntu server*
<Philip5> gorgo: jag är ju en sense-fanboy och gillar även designen på luren bättre med htx. SGS2 tycker jag är lite plastigt fyrkantig och så gillar jag inte deras gränssnitt så då skulle jag ju blåsa den och köra vanilla android men det känns onödigt på en sprillans ny lur
<Philip5> sgs2 har ju bättre benchmarks än sensation men allt är ju inte benchmarks utan det handlar ju om upplevelse och man upplever ju knappast sensation som långsam
<Philip5> sensation har högre upplösning på skärmen medan sgs2 har mer en klarare skärm. sensations skärm är inte dålig ändå
<Philip5> också en fråga om vad man prioriterar
<gorgo> Philip5: ja, jag e lite kluven, men sense e ju inte fel
<gorgo> o samsungs gränsnitt liknar allt för mö ifone
<Philip5> ingen av dem är ju fel så det handlar mest om smak tycker jag
<gorgo> sant
<gorgo> vad fick du ge för din sensation
<gorgo> e det lika mö minne i båda?
<Philip5> nej
<gorgo> vill ha mycket minne :)
<Philip5> mer i sgs2
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> men 1gb får man väl internt båda?
<rolfblidborg> pratar vi telefoner?
<gorgo> surfar in på htc.com
<rolfblidborg> Vad ska man med minne till i en telefon?
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> så man kan ha massa apps på den
<gorgo> :D
<recharge> tack för ditt stöd och ditt tålamod realubot
<gorgo> ca 2gb internt på galaxy s2
<recharge> verkligen :D
<gorgo> men 1gb räcker nog bra
<recharge> sorry för att det tog sån tid.. hittade tillslut.. är så ovan.. förlåt
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Aha, ok, men det är inte fel det heller. :)
<EAG> hmm nån av er här som har koll på redpill linpro?
<rolfblidborg> Eller så är jag en FBI-agent, välj själv :D
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Fick du ordning på det nu eller?
<rolfblidborg> AKA 13 årig flicka :P
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Nej, inte du.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Ordning på vadå?
<realubot> recharge drog.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Skickade fel. Det var till recharge men han hade loggat ut.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: aha :)
<gorgo> Philip5: sensation e ju rikgit snygg :D
<Philip5> tycker jag också
<Philip5> och jag gillar det där extra man får med sense. det är ju mer än bara arbetsytan och bakgrundsbilder
<gorgo> sant
<gorgo> nya sense ska vara riktigt bra
<realubot> Philip5: Vad är det mer än ytan?
<Philip5> ja, fast jag stängde av alla animeringar direkt
<realubot> med Sense alltså?
<Philip5> det är integratinen med andra delar, tangentbord, spelare och grejer i den, lite här och där extra
<Philip5> ibland svårt att säga vad som är vad när man är mest van med sense
<gorgo> :)
<Philip5> sense 3.0 har också inbyggt stöldgrej om man vill.
<Philip5> man kan se vart ens mobil finns
<Philip5> man kan också ringa till den från webben vilket iof känns lite onödigt då man lika gärna kan ringa till den från en telefon
<Philip5> realubot: http://www.swedroid.se/forsta-intrycken-av-granssnittet-htc-sense-3-0/#more-37905
<Philip5> realubot: och här kan du läsa en lista på special appar och funktioner i sense: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTC_Sense
<gorgo> Philip5: hehe, en del på swedroid säger att gränsnittet har försämrats i utseende
<gorgo> men jag tyckte det såg fint ut
<gorgo> måste ha konstig smak
<gorgo> :P
<Philip5> gorgo: de som tycker det tycker det är för mycket lull-lull med sense
<gorgo> hehe ok
<Philip5> det är ju rätt många som gillar vanilla android som är väldigt avskalat
<gorgo> sms-appen har ju fått lite mera stil :D
<Philip5> gillar man minimalism så gillar man nog inte sense... gillar man kde så gillar man sense :D
<gorgo> Philip5: precis :P
<realubot> Philip5: Ok, tack.
<gorgo> blir nog en sådan för mig med sen när jag fått lite löning o så
<gorgo> :D
<Philip5> du får inte tillbaka på skatten nu då?
<gorgo> har jag redan fått
<gorgo> det räcker inte så långt :P
<gorgo> fick bara ca 2000
<gorgo> o har flytt o så o tänka på, hehe
<Philip5> du får skaffa luren med viss bindningstid och abonemang så är det ju lugnt
<gorgo> då kan jag inte skaffa den nu :(
<gorgo> har bindning kvar på desire
<gorgo> hehe
<Philip5> aha
<gorgo> då får man vänta till jul
<gorgo> :P
<Philip5> jag går och spanar på systemkameror och objektiv jag
<Philip5> ska nog bli min present från staten
<gorgo> :)
<gorgo> inte fel, får du mö?
<Philip5> en del
<Philip5> mer än realubot :P
<gorgo> :)
<gorgo> du kanske kör bil till jobb o så?
<gorgo> så du kan dra av massa
<gorgo> ne nu ska jag sova
<rolfblidborg> Frågar är: Var är D0minator?
<Philip5> han är väl ute och dominerar
<rolfblidborg> hmm
<rolfblidborg> Till grannen? :D
<rolfblidborg> (Lite långsökt kanske, men han bor ju i Norrland)
<rolfblidborg> (Där dog just skämtet då jag förklarade det.. )
<Philip5> hehe
<rolfblidborg> Kanske borde sova... Lååång dag imorgon..
<Philip5> någon som sett den här filmen? skulle kunna vara rätt kul eller bara töntig: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Olv27m95nY
<rolfblidborg> Efter how i met your mother
<rolfblidborg> :)
<Philip5> :P
<burrburr> Philip5: vdpau tycks finnas. klickar man bort 'enable hw acceleration' i en flash-video förbättras prestandan
<Philip5> ska nog också
<Philip5> burrburr: jo men har du en rätt tunn nvidia-gpu som har svårt att orka med videoacceleration i hd-format så är det nog det
<realubot> Philip5: HTC Espresso kanske är något.
<burrburr> Philip5: jepp. lite störande bara att 1080p fullskärm fungerar felfritt i win7 ;)
<Philip5> burrburr: vilken version av nvidias drivisar kör du med?
<burrburr> Philip5: 270.29
<Philip5> det finns nyare
<Philip5> men de är ju så pass nya att stödet ska finnas där. de är ju också beta och kan ju eventuellt råka spöka för dig men det brukar vara rätt stabila betor
<burrburr> Philip5: la till denna via en ppa
<burrburr> ja, möjligt
<burrburr> kom på att jag hade trasig gammal extern 2.5"-disk som jag lagt undan. perfekt när jag bytte från hdd till ssd och fick en 250 Gb disk till övers
<Philip5> burrburr: vilken ppa?
<Philip5> jag kör med nvidias 275.09.04
<burrburr> Philip5: ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<burrburr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<Philip5> fast sevenmachines flash har ju inga nvidiadrivsar utan "bara" flash
<burrburr> Philip5: är betan (275) stabil?
<burrburr> Philip5: oops. fel ppa
<burrburr> Philip5: det var denna jag menade http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu
<Philip5> det är för mig en stabil beta men inte släppt som stable
<burrburr> får testa installera 275:an och se om det hjälper
<rolfblidborg> Ingen 00-dans idag?! :O
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> :D
<rolfblidborg> Yay! :D
<x_link> Hehe
<rolfblidborg> Oj, en supergäsp!
<rolfblidborg> Dags för sängs tror jag
<rolfblidborg> Mitt i How i met your mother :(
<x_link> Ja jag med
<x_link> God natt!
<rolfblidborg> Natti!
<rolfblidborg> Efter låten
 * rolfblidborg is listening to Something Stupid (ft. Frank Sinatra by Nancy Sinatra from The Essential
<rolfblidborg> Gid natt!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Good night!
<mieowww> I Sverige finns det inget som heter "personnummerkort", eller hur?
<mieowww> Det är id-kortet, passet eller körkortet?
<mieowww> Eller födelseattest.
<burrburr> mieowww: skulle tro det
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-10
<einand> x_link: du dansar på som vanligt ser jag <2
<xyzp> gmorron
<Kimmen> morrn
<whomee> morrn
<Coffe> morrn
<andol> morn, morn
<andol> Coffe: Förresten, ska vi få höra den där historien om den utrycka nätverkskabeln i serverhallen? :)
<Coffe> andol, jo det är så här, att min chef tycker att det är dumt att ha ett helt rum för våra servers , så han har satt in ett torkskåp för sina träningskläder, så det var när någon hade vart och hängt in kläder där och då flyttat på server skåpet :)
<cHarNe2> Coffe: o.O !?
<cHarNe2> wow
<cHarNe2> fick för mig att du jobbade på et IT-företag
<Coffe> det gör jag :)
<cHarNe2> och din chef, vad är hans uppgift? att gå ner i vikt genom träning?
<Coffe> bara börja sätta sig in hu hdcpv6 stödjer dynamiskt uppdaterade hostnames då
<Coffe> andol, hur gör ni med ipv6 ? tänker ni köra slaac  eller dhcp ?
<cHarNe2> någon här som sysslar/sysslat med inbyggda linux-system?
<Coffe> smidigaste sätt att se om ett nic har link ?
<antii> kolla om det blinkar?
<antii> :P
<gorgo> blink
<andol> Coffe: Ok, det där var ju ett lite oväntad förklaring :)
<andol> Coffe: Här på kontoret kör vi med slaac.
<Coffe> andol, ok, funderar på hur vi ska sätta upp det, vill ju inte förlora den dynamiska namn uppdateringen
<Kimmen> Coffe: separat dns och dhcp? vad kör ni
<Kimmen> ?
<Kimmen> dynamisk dns är ju ett måste iom v6
<Coffe> det kör vi idag, men när vi byter över till ipv6 för jag tänkte var att ha en main dhcpv6 server frö alla . så dom hämtar in sina namn å så från den via relays
<speakman> cHarNe2: oja
<speakman> cHarNe2: har du en vakant anställning som skicka pm... :P
<andol> Coffe: Inte funderat sådär jättemycket på den saken, då den sorts infrastruktur ligger på ett annat team, och då jag har nog på mitt bord :)
<cHarNe2> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10things/10-principles-the-linux-community-should-revisit/2532
<cahoot> det blir lite intressant det där med att betala för programvara, en omfattande piratverksamhet får bl a som konsekvens att många inte ser någon som helst anledning att betala för sig - alldeles oavsett om det handlar om fria eller licensierade produkter. Om det då saknas ett marknadssegment (t ex  företag) som betalar, bortfaller i så fall helt incitamentet för produktion?
<speakman> cHarNe2: va vare om inbyggda system?
<speakman> cHarNe2: det finns anledning att tro att kommentarsfältet är modererat...
<cHarNe2> speakman: skulle vilja bygga egen typ airport
<cHarNe2> bara för ljudgrejjen
<speakman> vad är vitsen med en airport?
<cHarNe2> streama ljud från datorn till reciver/ljudsystem
<cHarNe2> över wifi
<cHarNe2> så man slipper 3.5 kabel
<speakman> hur kommer ljudet till receivern?
<cahoot> cHarNe2, låter som sonos
<speakman> cahoot: osportsligt. cHarNe2: skaffa ett Beagle Board och sätt igång!
<cahoot> speakman, osportsligt - kanske, men linux i alla fall
<cHarNe2> speakman: http://www.apple.com/se/airportexpress/
<speakman> cahoot: Nyttjar Sonos Linux?
<cahoot> jo
<speakman> cHarNe2: såg
<speakman> cahoot: åfan
<cahoot> (så hr jag förstått det)
<cahoot> "Linux made right"
<speakman> cahoot: linux och sonos ger inte mycket på Google
<speakman> deras controller-programvara stödjer inte ens Linux
<cahoot> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/Linux-For-Devices-Articles/Device-Profile-Sonos-Digital-Music-System/
<cahoot> nej dom är inte direkt öppna mod linuxanvändare
<cHarNe2> stör mig på sånt
<cahoot> annars funkar det bra enligt min erfarenhet, bättre än airport enl personlig bekant - vad det nu betyder
<speakman> samma här, men jag känner igen det; tekniker älskar linux men ledningen ser bara "gratis"
<cHarNe2> speakman: precis :P
<cahoot> lustigt nog klarar inte sonos ogg/ vorbis
<speakman> "The implementation is based on a 2.4 kernel" :D
<speakman> Artikel från 2005 - saker lär nog ha ändrats :D
<Angelkiller> How can i use the g15deamon with my G510 keyboard, background light and display on keyboard.. the g15daemon says it doesnt find the keyboard..
<amelia> fy fan vilken dag. den började verkligen sämst och det kan bara bli värre.
<kodein> amelia: bara ta ledigt och gå hem och lägga sig, alltså?
<cHarNe2> amelia: vad har du hittat på nu för något då? :P
<Coffe> andol,  hur har ni löst det med namn då ?
<xyzp> hej
<amelia> kodein: det är bara jag som är på kontoret idag, mina andra fyra kollegor är sjuka, lediga och annat.
<amelia> och hela helvetet bestämmer sig för att rämna just idag.. :(
 * amelia tankar smartstartCD nu... ska data diagnostik och sen ringa HP och vara sur..
<madbear> en kaffe på det amelia ?
<amelia> madbear: kaffet är slut..
<madbear> fyfan :(
<amelia> eller var iaf sist jag hade en stund över för att kolla..
<andol> Coffe: För tillfället har vi någon form utav autogenerade namn för våra kontors-ipv6-adresser, vilket gissningsvis inte är den lösning vi kommer köra med för alltid.
<kodein> autoconf?
 * speakman <3 autotools
<kodein> nu var det iofs autoconfiguration på ipv6 jag syftade, men visst
<kodein> autofoo är ju ganska okasst
<speakman> :p
<burrburr> någon här som använder libreoffice ?
<kodein> det är ett lagkrav, så ja.
<kodein> eller, nej, det gör jag inte.
<delhage> helgardering
<kodein> jag använder openoffice för att kunna öppna office-filer som kollegor envisas med att skicka till mig. resten av tiden förtränger jag officeprogramvarors existens
<delhage> ungefär som jag
<cHarNe2> samma, använder emacs till allt som går :P
<cahoot> burrburr, had du en riktig fråga? ditt ärende verkar ha drunknat
<burrburr> cahoot: undrar mest hur man får spellcheck att funka på svenska
<burrburr> verkar vara ett återkommande problem i flera ordbehandlingsprogram
<cahoot> gissningsvis är det en fråga om att inst ett språkpaket
<whomee> http://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Spelling_and_Grammar/sv
<whomee> ^
<Coffe> whomee,  fick du ordning på deT ?
<burrburr> whomee: tackar
 * relaubot slår sönder en stapel tegelstenar med ett karateslag för att visa hur tuff han är.
<relaubot> Grr!
<whomee> Coffe: han va tvungen att stänga ner maskinen precis när ja skulle prova o sen gick ja hem för dagen :) o idag har jag inte haft tid. men ska kolla det i helgen!
<AlexZZ> Hej alla jag har en fråga. Funkar spelet Crossfire med ubuntu och jag har ingen fungerade brännare i min bärbara dator och jag skulle vilja installera ubuntu igen
<speakman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<cahoot> detta? http://crossfire.real-time.com/
<cHarNe2> AlexZZ: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=9335 ?
<cahoot> verkar ju natvt för bl a linux
<AlexZZ> http://crossfire.z8games.com/
<cHarNe2> kan jag ställa om klockan för endast min egen användare?
<KiviE> cHarNe2: olika tidszoner då eller?
<cHarNe2> KiviE: den går två timmar sent
<Philip5> cHarNe2: hämtar den tid från din bios då eller? kanske ställa om där istället i så fall
<Philip5> eller bara tidzonen kanske i ubuntu
<cHarNe2> så, tror att jag fick till det
<cHarNe2> men kan jag uppdatera tiderna i screen och irssi utan att starta om programmen?
<cHarNe2> nvm, startar om ändå
<Barre> amelia: ping
<cHarNe2> så nu gåt tiden rätt :)
<amelia> Barre: pong
<amelia> Barre: vad har du på hjärtat?
<Barre> amelia: jag har en KVM-miljö här, två interface på den och en mängd vlan. inga konstigheter då jag skapar ett "interface" för varje vlan och presenterar upp till KVM.
<Barre> amelia: vet du om och hur man gör något liknande i VMWare? (vSphare 4.1)
<Barre> problemet är att jag har två fysiska interface på esx-maskinen, men jag har 5st vlan i nätet som jag vill ha upp i den virtuella miljön. Men jag kan ju bara knyta ett interface till en virtuell-switch...
<amelia> Barre: i vmware konfar du ju portar i virtuella switchar där du kan sätta olika vlan.
<amelia> du kan ju confa portarna till olika vlan i den virtuella switchen..
<amelia> som en riktig switch du vet..
<Barre> ja.. det förstår jag. Men det vore ju smutt med en virtuell switch för varje vlan, enklare att administrera och konfigurera då även för någon som inte kan nät..
<amelia> Barre: ah jo, fast i slutändan så kommer du bara koppla nätverkskortet till ett nät och se glad ut.. vem som helst kan grejja det.
<amelia> Barre: du väljer nät i en dropdown-meny... men du måste confa nätet en gång först.
<Barre> nu är jag ju snurrig.. det är precis så jag vill ha det, men uppenbarligen förstår jag inte hur jag skall göra :)
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> vänta lite ska jag logga in...
<amelia> men ajg har bara tid med dig i 7 min till. sen är min skiva klar. :P
<amelia> du får gå in under Home -> Inventory -> Networking och grejja
<Barre> det är där jag är och grejjar O.o
<amelia> men grejja på då. det löser sig... det är port groups du vill sätta upp
<Barre> amelia: ahh... port groups har jag inte "lekt med" :)
<amelia> högerklicka på klustret och kör New Virtual ports groupeller vad det nu heter.
 * amelia försöker göra massa saker samtidigt.
<amelia> nu smiter jag iväg igen.. bbl
<Barre> amelia: tack för hjälpen, jag tror bestämmt att jag får till det nu
 * Barre njussar amelia på en virtuell glass som tack för hjälpen....
<Barre> njussar = bjussar fast lite trevligare O.o
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ja vem skulle inte vilja njussa amelia på mjukglass ;)
<Philip5> äta mjukglass och snacka ibm-grejer
<Philip5> nästan erotik bara det
<amelia> Barre: :)
<amelia> Barre: inte med mig iaf. ;)
<amelia> förlåt.. det var låg nivå på den humorn..
<amelia> det är fredag och allt här går åt helvete på regelbunden basis..
<Philip5> testade att filma i full hd med min htc sensation och tycker faktiskt det blev över förväntan
<Philip5> man får se till att vara stadig på handen bara för att undvika skakningar men annars så
<Philip5> ska iväg på studentfirande snart så jag kanske får testa filma lite mer där
<AlexKK> Hej alla hur ska jag få crossfire funka med ubuntu
<amelia> 82 dagar, 8 timmar och  15 minuter... *suck
<amelia> AlexKK: vad är crossfire?
<AlexKK> googla på crossfire så ser du
<cahoot> det var ett originellt sätt att be om hjälp på
<Barre> vem?
<Barre> ahhh AlexKK :)
<Barre> det givna svaret vore väl att säga: googla på +ubuntu +crossfire
<cahoot> kruxet är att det finns två crossfire
<cahoot> det ena verkar vara en linuxnativ historia, det andra mera flashigt
<Dynamit> Jag behöver uppdatera min ubuntu server men apt-get vill inte längre då inte updateringar till den finns längre på dns så jag vet inte hur jag ska göra för att uppdatera server edition jag har på min server
<cHarNe2> Dynamit: finns på dns?
<Dynamit> dns finns inte den funkar inte längre
<burrburr> vad är det egentligen man bör föredra mellan sources.list och PPA? inga problem att kombinera?
<Dynamit> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/multiverse/source/Sources är det jag har på den ubuntun och den finns inte längre
<cHarNe2> Dynamit: vad har det med dns att göra
<Dynamit> dns är ju det men menar du min funkar den
<Dynamit> men har fått hjälp ska bara förstå varför den säger att jag inte får göra uppdateringen
<Dynamit> tack ändå
<cahoot> Dynamit, repot kanske är övergivet/föråldrat?
<Dynamit> hela verisonen av mitt ubuntu är föråldrat / övergivet
<Dynamit> 9.04 Jaunty
<AlexKK> Hallå är det någon som kan hjälpa mig att få crossfire spelet att fungera till ubuntu
<cHarNe2> AlexKK: om du skrivet vilket program det är! finns flera vid samma namn
<AlexKK> http://crossfire.z8games.com/index2.aspx
<AlexKK> Jag har haft flera som kan lira det via ubuntu
<cahoot> fråga dom?
<amelia> Barre: fick du ordning på din vsphere?
<mieowww> "uthi Rust-Cammaren till en evig åminnelse" <-- Det fanns ingen stavning på 1600-talet, så man kunde lika gärna skriva "uti Rustkammaren till en evig åminnelse"?
<amelia> håll alla tummar nu!
<mieowww> Det betyder ju otur?
<mieowww> Att hålla båda.
<mieowww> Bara en man ska hålla.
<amelia> äsch, jag tror inte på det. ju fler desto bättre!
<amelia> bah, sist kvar på kontoret förutom NOC..
<mieowww> NOC?
<mieowww> Nättvårk Operäjschon Centörr.
<amelia> mieowww: Network Operations Center
<mieowww> Hur kan det vara en person?
<amelia> det är inte en person..
<mieowww> Så du räknar det som en tänkande entitet?
<amelia> de är två... men de är en grupp och en funktion.
<mieowww> Vad för kontor?
<mieowww> Medison AB?
<amelia> nej..
<mieowww> Dåligtskitsomallaanvänderändå AB?
<amelia> njä inte det heller
<mieowww> Jag tror att hela världen är en konspiration. Det finns inget annan förklaring.
<amelia> medelstorthostingochkonsultbolag ab
<mieowww> Överallt ser jag skit och åter skit. Hur fick de pengar? Hur får de pengar?
<amelia> fan vad datans blir mycket gladare om de kan montera /proc också. :D
<mieowww> Datans?
<mieowww> Montera /proc?
<ubuntu__>  help my tre bredband usb stick wont work I am in sweden, and need to get my tre stick to work
<ubuntu__> it was working earlier todsy
<cahoot> unplug, replug, read the last 10-20 lines of dmesg;any complaints?
<Markslap> ubuntu__: Call Tre's helpdesk.
<mieowww> Inte en jävel online på kuk-MSN som vanligt.
<D0minat0r> msn? :O
<D0minat0r> använder nå de nåmera?
<mieowww> Tydligen inte.
<mieowww> Vet inte vad alla fjorrar och idiotbrudar använder nu.
<mieowww> Troligen Fejs-buck eller Skiter.
<D0minat0r> för mig är alla online ingen som orkar ta sig från datorn o börja dricka öl, jobbiga typer
<D0minat0r> alla ska bara sitta bakom skärmen
<mieowww> Byt ut öl mot läsk.
<D0minat0r> läsk? fyfan
<D0minat0r> for på onsdag kom hem torsdag morgon vakna igår 21 försenad till festen så jag skippa igår
<D0minat0r> idag igen :D
<ubuntu__> Markslap: they support ubuntu?
<Markslap> ubuntu__: Probably not.
<Markslap> ubuntu__: You could still ask them if there is something wrong with the 3G network and/or your account.
<Markslap> Just to check.
<cahoot> ubuntu__,  tried this? unplug, replug, read the last 10-20 lines of dmesg;any complaints?
<ubuntu__> cahoot paste.ubuntu.com right?
<ubuntu__> www.pastebubuntu.com
<ubuntu__> www.paste.ubuntu.com
<cahoot> probably as good as any
<ubuntu__> cahoot how to go there in lynx?
<maxjezy> t
<maxjezy> roll?
<ubuntu__> no
<maxjezy> get a bt
<maxjezy> rowser
<ubuntu__> maxjezy:  i am using a live cd with 1gb of ram and ff wont open
<cahoot> ubuntu__, just read the last lines of dmesg - do you see any errormsg/complaints?
<ubuntu__> i am also on a gsm connection that i hacked
<cahoot> ubuntu__, else IIRC g is for go on lynx
<ubuntu__> [ 5474.596374] option 1-2:1.3: device disconnected
<ubuntu__> [ 5474.596889] option1 ttyUSB4: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB4
<ubuntu__> ill try again now i have installed edubuntu... one sec
<relaubot> Hur går det tjejer?
<mieowww> Jag har ingen tjej.
<heise2k> living the dream
<relaubot> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/11/technology/11hack.html?_r=3&hp
<relaubot> jezes maxjezy.
<brorjonas> Jag har tidigare installerat en version av bankid, men fick det inte då att fungera. Försökte nu igen och avinstallerade den gamla version och installerade den nya. Men det fungerar fortfarande inte.
<brorjonas> Jag kan öppna bankid och använda det som "program", men det fungerar inte genom firefox.
<brorjonas> Någon som råkat ut för samma?
<brorjonas> ubuntu 11.04 unity nu, men 10.10 vanligt gnome innan.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<xyzp> amekia, hur har fredagkvälllen varit?
<xyzp> amelia *
<xyzp> har varit å  tagot några öl, de e ju fredadkväll
<xyzp> tar nog å instalerar ubuntu 10.01
<relaubot> xyzp: 10.01 är kass. Ta 10.02 istället.
<makish> någon som ev kan hjälpa mig med ett brightness problem på en hp? får inte upp den till max =(
<xyzp> relaubot, ok
<K350> Hur ändrar man privileginivån på ett program?
<kodein> ...
<kodein> hade du bara väntat tills jag kom tillbaks från lunchen häromdan så...
<K350> Jag tänkte fråga någon som kan
<kodein> mmm... lycka till.
<K350> Tack, lovar att informera även dig när jag fått veta
<relaubot> K350: Vad vill du göra, ändra rättigheterna på en fil?
<relaubot> K350: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dinasty> ingen som har någon skön hip-hop på lager?
<relaubot> dinasty: Jump med Kriss Kross.
<relaubot> dinasty: Can't touch this med MC Hammer.
<relaubot> Tuffare än så blir det inte.
<relaubot> då får du gå över till hårdrock.
<relaubot> tup judas priest.
<relaubot> *typ
<K350> relaubot: Tack!:-)))
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-11
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Någon här som har ställt in adb för att kunna användas i gnome-terminal?
<Umeaboy> Hittade en sida, men vet inte om det är så enkelt som det ser ut.
<Umeaboy> Håller på att köra update sdk i terminalen just nu för att sedan kunna ställa in i Eclipse.
<Umeaboy> Eclipse klagade på update-tools nämligen.
<amelia> jaha, hur många är det som spelar duke nukem idag?
<arand> Wat, släppts?
<relaubot> 00:00 < kodein> hade du bara väntat tills jag kom tillbaks från lunchen häromdan så...
<relaubot> 00:01 < K350> Jag tänkte fråga någon som kan
<relaubot> 00:02 < kodein> mmm... lycka till.
<relaubot> 00:03 < K350> Tack, lovar att informera även dig när jag fått veta
<relaubot> Haha
<relaubot> K350 informerade ju inte kodein innan han stack.
<relaubot> Gå och lägg er.
<amelia> arand: japp, idag...
<amelia> arand: eller ja, igår.. 10 juni 00:01
<amelia> arand: jag fick mitt med posten idag från Game. :) har lirat lite men är för trött. :(
<arand> Av någon anledning har jag inte speciellt höga förväntningar..
<arand> Men så körde jag aldrig orginalet :/
<Umeaboy> Finns det något demo till CoD som fungerar bra i Linux?
<Umeaboy> Av den senaste versionen alltså.
<Umeaboy> Tydligen inte på hemsidan.
<amelia> arand: hehe, förväntningarna är redan uppfyllda, det finns. :D
<amelia> hittills är höjdpunkten att packa upp det och se introt. att de skulle släppa duke nukem forever var ju nästan synonymnt med att helvetet skulle frysa till is.
<amelia> men men, dags att krypa ner i sängen..
<amelia> gonatt!
<Rolf> Hejsan hejsan!
<Rolf> Snälla säg att någon är vaken och social?
<Markslap> Jag är halvt vaken men somnar till hela tiden.
<Linda^> Markslap: Sov då :P
<Markslap> Brukar vara social. :D
<Markslap> Linda^: Låter som en bra idé.
<Linda^> Markslap: gogogo :P
<Markslap> God natt på er. :D
<Linda^> Godnatt igen då Markslap :P
<Markslap> Ha en fortsatt trvevlig kväll!
<Linda^> desamma!
<Linda^> eller ja.. sov gott :)
<Markslap> Du med (när du väl ska sova9.
<Markslap> :>
<Linda^> imorrn
<Linda^> :)
<Rolf> Wasaah?
<Rolf> Xyzp vad gör man 19.00?
<Rolf> Ahw maan!
<Rolf> Behöver sällskap
<Rolf> (inte för att jag är emo, behöver hålla mig vaken)
<Linda^> :o
<Rolf> Yay!
<Rolf> Linda^: Hej!
<Linda^> hej roffe
<Rolf> Du är väll en räddare i nöden!
<Linda^> är jag?
<Rolf> Absolut!
<Rolf> Vänta
<Linda^> på?
<rolfblidborg> Det :-)
<Linda^> Aha!
<rolfblidborg> Läget? :-)
<Linda^> Börjar nog bli lite trött
<recharge> hej på er
<rolfblidborg> Mjo, jag med
<Linda^> sov!
<rolfblidborg> Titta! Aktivitet! :-)
<rolfblidborg> Kan inte!
<rolfblidborg> MÃ¥ste vara vaken
<rolfblidborg> :-(
<Linda^> whai?
<rolfblidborg> Sitter på Malmö central, missade sista tåget hem som gick 01.23
<rolfblidborg> Första går 06.08 :-)
<Linda^> :o
<recharge> opsi
<Linda^> vart ska du? o
<rolfblidborg> Helsingborg
<Linda^> aha
<rolfblidborg> Lite dyrt med taxi :-)
<Linda^> jo lite
<rolfblidborg> Sitter på telefonen och ircar :-)
<Linda^> vad har du hittat på i malmö då?
<rolfblidborg> En polare tog studenten :-)
 * rolfblidborg is listening to Firestarter by The Prodigy.
<rolfblidborg> :-D
<Linda^> aha
<rolfblidborg> HÃ¥llasigvakenmusik!
<rolfblidborg> Ett ord!
<Linda^> skrivaihop is the shit
<rolfblidborg> Ahfan! :-)
<recharge> hål la sig va ken mu sik  :)
<Linda^> hellre det än särskrivning iaf
<rolfblidborg> Fan vad jag vill lägga mig ner och sova på betongklimpen jag sitter på
<rolfblidborg> Den ser bekväm ut...
<recharge> kan du inte ställa fånen?
<rolfblidborg> Jusste, vänta, ni ska få en bild... Brb!
<Linda^> :D
<rolfblidborg> Okej... Deopbox gillar inte iOS 5 :-(
<rolfblidborg> Jeeps crashong!
<Linda^> dropbox kanske :o
<rolfblidborg> Wth! Gick ju bra att skriva hittills!
<rolfblidborg> Yea!
<Linda^> haha
<rolfblidborg> Anyway
<rolfblidborg> Var på något 'fancy' ställe
<rolfblidborg> Första notan gick på typ 350:-
<Linda^> usch
<rolfblidborg> För 2öl, 2shots och en drink
<rolfblidborg> (jag drack ölen och en shot)
<rolfblidborg> Resten var till polaren som tog studenten
<rolfblidborg> Jävlar vad ledsen kortet blev när den notan kom fram :-(
<Linda^> kan tänkas
<Linda^> hungriiii
<rolfblidborg> Och drinken (redbull vodka) smakade utspädd energidryck!
<Linda^> och.. det var ett fancy ställe sa du?
<rolfblidborg> För 95 spänn!
<rolfblidborg> Ja
<rolfblidborg> Eller, för studenter
<rolfblidborg> Flera dansgolv osv
<Linda^> okej, så att det var flera dansgolv gör stället till fancy?
<rolfblidborg> 150:- kostade biljetten
<Linda^> okej
<rolfblidborg> Stod dessutom i kö i 1.5h
<recharge> var det bra då?
<rolfblidborg> Jävla skitkväll om man tänker på det
<Linda^> se där
<rolfblidborg> recharge: Fel musik för mig, men polaren tog studenten, vad ska man göra?
<Linda^> lida!
<rolfblidborg> Lida?
<Linda^> man lider
<Linda^> :P
<rolfblidborg> Aha :-P
<recharge> juste polare du är mot din vän :)
<recharge> ställa upp sådär
<rolfblidborg> Men tänk dig massa odrägliga studenter
<Linda^> ja fyfan!
<rolfblidborg> Jag är lite mer för pubar, lägre, men bra musik så man kan prata och umgås
<Linda^> dito!
<rolfblidborg> Inte skrika och ändå inte höra varandra
<rolfblidborg> !!
<rolfblidborg> Skulle behöva en cigg känner jag
<rolfblidborg> Men har någonting öppet? Nä!
<rolfblidborg> Eller, aldrig varit i malmö innan, så jag vet inte
<Linda^> fimpa ciggen
<rolfblidborg> Mest en fyllegrej, snusar annars
<recharge> ja röker du en kanske du blir avslappnad och somnar :)
<Linda^> fimpa snusen
<rolfblidborg> Nä!
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> näfan, nu sova!
<Linda^> nattifnat
<Linda^> t
<recharge> god natt linda
<rolfblidborg> Annars sitter jag och är arg på folk :-P
<rolfblidborg> Matti!
<rolfblidborg> Yay för autocorrect!
<rolfblidborg> Natti*
<recharge> vart har du polarn?
<rolfblidborg> recharge: Hemma hos flickvännen
<rolfblidborg> Sover antagligen sen några timmar tillbaka
<recharge> ahh..
<rolfblidborg> Tyvärr
<rolfblidborg> Sällskap vore ej fel :-P
<rolfblidborg> Men
<rolfblidborg> Men men *
<rolfblidborg> Bob hund är min kamrat nu
 * rolfblidborg is listening to tra la la lilla molntuss kom hit ska du få en puss by bob hund from jag rear ut min själ allt skall bort.
<recharge> hehe
<recharge> lång titel
<rolfblidborg> Yeah :-P
<rolfblidborg> Märkte det :-D
<rolfblidborg> Anyway, vad gör du vaken?
<recharge> jag har vänt på dygnet
<rolfblidborg> Aha
<recharge> sov mitt på dagen några timmar
<rolfblidborg> That sux!
<recharge> ska få ordning på det
<recharge> vad tog han studenten i?
<rolfblidborg> Changing sleep schedual by stating up for 2 days?
<rolfblidborg> Grafisk design
<recharge> 1½ dag eller något
<rolfblidborg> Stavningen får du ta med en fet nypa salt
<recharge> jadå.. jag fattar vad du skriver :)
<rolfblidborg> :-)
 * rolfblidborg is listening to Ba Ba Ba by Miss Li from Best Of 061122-071122.
<rolfblidborg> Sådärja! Musik att vakna av :-)
<recharge> härligt med musik
<rolfblidborg> Yeah
<rolfblidborg> Btw
<rolfblidborg> http://t.co/cgjbm1b
<rolfblidborg> Första jag köptenör jag kom dit..
<rolfblidborg> Värt? Nope!
<recharge> var de fesljumma också?
<rolfblidborg> Japp!
<recharge> hehe
<rolfblidborg> Norrlands /urk!
<recharge> dyrt att festa
<rolfblidborg> Frågade om de hade guinnes, han kollade på nig som om jag var dum i huvudet...
<rolfblidborg> Aah
<recharge> guiness är ju riktigt mättande
<rolfblidborg> Vanesak tbh
<rolfblidborg> Lärt mig att inte bli så mätt :-D
<recharge> brb
<rolfblidborg> Ok
<recharge> håller på att chatta på annat håll med..
<rolfblidborg> Ok :-)
<rolfblidborg> Terminalar du irc?
<recharge> ja
<recharge> jag kör på kvirc
<recharge> eller terminalar vet jag inte direkt
<recharge> det kallas det väl inte när man kör grafisk irc-klient?
<recharge> jag vet inte :P
<rolfblidborg> Nää :-)
<recharge> okej
<recharge> det är skillnad då?
<rolfblidborg> Om du kör irc i terminalen har du ju inget gui :-)
<rolfblidborg> Endast text
<recharge> okej
<recharge> blir inte det rörigt?
<rolfblidborg> Aldrig kört det själv
<rolfblidborg> Men kan tänka mig det
<rolfblidborg> Vissa föredrar det
<rolfblidborg> Vissa gör ju allt i terminalen
<recharge> aha.. ja jag är inte en av de
<rolfblidborg> Inte jag heller :-)
<recharge> tror jag är ganska mycket för det grafiska gränssnittet
<rolfblidborg> Kör bara 'uptime' i terminalen :-D
<recharge> jaha.. och vad fasen betyder det då? ;)
<rolfblidborg> Testa ;-)
<recharge> i server-fönstret? statusfönstret?
<rolfblidborg> Terminalen
<recharge> im lost :P
<rolfblidborg> Öppna en ny terminal
<rolfblidborg> Det visar iaf hur länge din dator varit på :-)
<recharge> klickar på att öppna terminalen men får felmeddelande
<recharge> 04:57:06 joinade jag detta rum
<recharge> iaf
<recharge> :)
<recharge> timestamp
<rolfblidborg> Hmm
<rolfblidborg> Nu kanske jag försvinner
<recharge> ok?
<rolfblidborg> Är under jorden :-P
<recharge> aha...
<recharge> har du mac?
<rolfblidborg> Skåne har ju ingen täckning :-P
<rolfblidborg> Det med
<rolfblidborg> Men sitter på iphonen nu
<recharge> skåne borde ha bra täckning eftersom det är så lågt landskap
<recharge> men det är klart... i tunnlar så..
<rolfblidborg> Yea
<recharge> så det har varit fest hela dagen, kvällen och natten?
<rolfblidborg> Malmö har bättre täckning än hbg iaf :-)
<rolfblidborg> Typ :-P
<recharge> ja.. vore lustigt annars..
<recharge> täckningen alltså :D
<rolfblidborg> Kanske :-P
<recharge> jag var på begravning i höstas.. skulle ta tåget till växjö... höll på att missa det.. ingen kom och mötte mig som planerat så jag rände runt där och försökte hitta.. andra gången jag var i domkyrkan så frågade jag om jag kunde få se begravningsstenen... en kille som var juste fick reda på via mobil att det var en begravning på gång i skogslyckan.. kom dit.. hade missat visningen.. men det var bra
<recharge> höll på att missa tåget på hemvägen med..
<recharge> :/
<rolfblidborg> Synd :-(
<recharge> ja..
<rolfblidborg> Ben
<recharge> men alla blev glada att jag kom och vi hade det trevligt och gott
<rolfblidborg> Brb*
<recharge> ok
<rolfblidborg> Back
<rolfblidborg> http://t.co/o4GF0Rd
<recharge> wb rolf
<rolfblidborg> Snälla!
<rolfblidborg> Ty :-)p
<rolfblidborg> Alltså, varför provocera fram tonårsgraviditet?
<recharge> för att öka befolkningen?
<recharge> vilket låter dumt
<recharge> själviskt på något sätt
<rolfblidborg> Aah
<recharge> det ska ju ske för att man vill det
<rolfblidborg> Morsan blev ju gravid med mig när hon var 19
<rolfblidborg> Se hur jag blev :-P
<recharge> min var 25
<recharge> hehe.. titta på mig då  :D
<rolfblidborg> Skyller dock ingenting på henne
<rolfblidborg> Hon har varit en bra mamma med många motgångar
<rolfblidborg> Hehe :-)
<rolfblidborg> Hon har alltid gjort så mycket hon kan hela tiden
<recharge> juste resonerat
<rolfblidborg> Förutom när hon slängde ut mig en sommar
<rolfblidborg> Men hon tog tillbaka mig :-)
<recharge> tur det ;)
<rolfblidborg> Yeah, annars vet Gud var jag hade hamnat
<recharge> min mamma och jag hamnar alltid i tjiv
<rolfblidborg> Ok :-/
<recharge> ensamstående
<rolfblidborg> Aha, jo, min mamma har typ varit ensamstående, fick en styvfar när jag var 6 eller så
<recharge> okej
<recharge> funkade det bra?
<recharge> min tvillingbror och jag fick kontaktfamilj för att underlätta mamma
<rolfblidborg> Jora, det fungerade bra
<recharge> okej
<recharge> :)
<recharge> är du skåning?
<rolfblidborg> Egentligen inte
<rolfblidborg> För tillfället bara
<rolfblidborg> Tills imorgon faktiskt :-)
<rolfblidborg> Är stockholmare i grund och botten
<rolfblidborg> Men bott i Helsingborg i två omgångar :-)
<recharge> okej
<recharge> är också född -08
<recharge> men bor i kalmar
<rolfblidborg> 08?
<rolfblidborg> Aha!
<recharge> nollåtta - stockholmare
<rolfblidborg> Tänkte år :-P
<recharge> hehe
<recharge> nä
<rolfblidborg> Yea, i know :-)
<rolfblidborg> Men jag flyttade ner till Gbg första gången när jag var 12 tror jag
<recharge> är det inte knepigt att skriva snabbt på iphonen när du ircar?
<recharge> ok
<rolfblidborg> Bodde de i 2,5 pr tills farsan gick bort
<rolfblidborg> DÃ¥ flyttade jag upp till mamma i sthlm
<rolfblidborg> Nah, det är en vanesak :-)
<rolfblidborg> Anyway så flyttade jag ner i jan för att plugga, men får ingen bostad, så jag skiter i det
<rolfblidborg> Kom in på en skola i Sigtuna :-)
<recharge> ok
<recharge> vad ska du plugga?
<rolfblidborg> Försöka få ordning på mitt liv
<recharge> jag med :)
<rolfblidborg> Allmän linje
<recharge> gymn?
<rolfblidborg> För att få gymnasielompitens
<rolfblidborg> Kapp
<recharge> okej
<rolfblidborg> Japp*
<rolfblidborg> Sen ska jag plugga vidare på den skolan förhoppningsvis
<rolfblidborg> Det kan hända mycket på 2 år :-)
<recharge> jag pluggade nvna i två år.. (var ett 3 årigt program) på gymnasiet.. läste in resten på komvux en hel del år senare
<rolfblidborg> Ok
<rolfblidborg> Jag hoppade av gymnasiet i 2:an
<recharge> jag med
<rolfblidborg> Sen dess har det bara gått utför
<recharge> aj då
<rolfblidborg> Haft småjobb
<rolfblidborg> Skitit i det mesta
<recharge> jag kraschade i tvåan jag med
<recharge> riktigt ordentligt
<rolfblidborg> Men aldrig sökt mig till droger otroligt nog
<recharge> nä droger är skit
<rolfblidborg> Mjo, jag fyllde 18, fick 110 papp och tänkte att jag behöver inte plugga nu
<rolfblidborg> Söp i 4 månader
<recharge> verligen?
<rolfblidborg> (kanske räknas som droger?)
<recharge> shit
<recharge> en del tycker det gör det
<rolfblidborg> Aah
<rolfblidborg> Så som jag använde det kanske
<recharge> tycker nog jag med om jag tänker efter..
<recharge> ja
<rolfblidborg> Jaja
<rolfblidborg> Söp inte själv så ofta
<recharge> hmm.. är du på tåget nu?
<recharge> för kl. är över 06.08
<recharge> tåget skulle väl gå då?
<rolfblidborg> Men byggde inte upp något beroende, så det var chill på den fronten
<rolfblidborg> Japp! :-)
<rolfblidborg> Åkte från Lund för ett tag sen :-)
<recharge> hoppas du inte missade det
<recharge> okej
<recharge> tänkte väl det
<rolfblidborg> Närå :-)
<rolfblidborg> Men när jag tänker tillbaka så kan jag inte annat än att lära mig någonting sv. Det jag gjorde
<recharge> vadå?
<rolfblidborg> Blir inte dräggigt full längre tex
<recharge> bra det
<recharge> drägg med skägg lägger bara ägg på en vägg
<rolfblidborg> Väldigt sällan faktiskt
<recharge> jag är så gott som nykterist
<recharge> blir väl kanske ett sexpack om året
<rolfblidborg> Kan försvinna emellanåt nu
<rolfblidborg> Taskig täckning här
<rolfblidborg> recharge: Kul att höra :-)
<rolfblidborg> Btw, hur gammal är du?
<recharge> fyller 32 i år
<rolfblidborg> Ok :-(
<rolfblidborg> :-)*
<recharge> du?
<rolfblidborg> Skall icke vara en ledsen smiley!
<rolfblidborg> 19 :-)
<recharge> okej
<recharge> brb
<rolfblidborg> Bara en kvart kvar på tåget :-)
<rolfblidborg> Okej :-)
<recharge> hur långt är det emellan?
<rolfblidborg> Emellan vadå?
<rolfblidborg> Malmö hbg?
<recharge> malmö helsingborg
<recharge> ja
<rolfblidborg> Vet ej
<rolfblidborg> 40min med tåget
<rolfblidborg> 3stop
<recharge> okej
<rolfblidborg> Kolla Eniro :-)
<recharge> får väl göra det sen kanske
<recharge> not important
<recharge> bara undrade
<rolfblidborg> Ok :-)
<rolfblidborg> Ska bli så skönt att få sova
<rolfblidborg> !
<rolfblidborg> Jesus
<rolfblidborg> Så sanslöst trött
<recharge> kan tänka mig det
<rolfblidborg> Sov knappt någonting inatt
<rolfblidborg> Kunde inte av någon anledning
<recharge> kan ju varit festen? ;)
<rolfblidborg> Okej, igår natt :-P
<rolfblidborg> Missade min skolavslutning, försov mig :-/
<recharge> jaha..
<recharge> trist
<rolfblidborg> Bah, har inget att hämta från den skolan
<rolfblidborg> Sögs hejdå till vänner kanske
<recharge> mm
<recharge> hej Stockholm_Angel
<Stockholm_Angel> hej
<rolfblidborg> Btw, skumt egentligen, jag och Pierre som tog studenten har bara träffats en gång innan
<recharge> eller go morrn kanske jag ska säga
<recharge> jaså?
<rolfblidborg> Men vi chattar dagligen :-P
<rolfblidborg> Hej Stockholm_Angel
<recharge> jaha.. då fattar jag
 * Stockholm_Angel inte glad - tre blocked min  sim
<rolfblidborg> Stockholm_Angel: DÃ¥ra? :-O
 * recharge telenor har blockat mitt sim
<rolfblidborg> Okej, nu försvinner jag snart
<rolfblidborg> Helsingborg! :-G
<recharge> okidoki
<recharge> vi ses säkert mer rolfblidborg
<recharge> hur är det Stockholm_Angel?
<recharge> har du problem med ekonomin precis som jag..
<recharge> jag menar blocken
<Stockholm_Angel> recharge: sara
<rolfblidborg> Okej, bussen har inte börjat gå än :-(
<Stockholm_Angel> jag bor i stockholm till 23rd june 2011 och jag komma till helsinki för verket
<recharge> vilket verk Stockholm_Angel?
<Stockholm_Angel> min nu jobbet är i helsinki
<recharge> okej
<rolfblidborg> Någon måste skoja med mig, bussen går/gick 36...
<Stockholm_Angel> recharge: jag är en aupair för ett lesbisk familj
<recharge> okej
<recharge> hur funkar det Stockholm_Angel?
<Stockholm_Angel> recharge: va? på engelska
<recharge> ska vi ta det på engelska?
<recharge> taskigt läge rolfblidborg
<rolfblidborg> Jaja, har väntat hela natten, kan lika gärna vänta lite till :-D
<recharge> hehe
<Stockholm_Angel> recharge: pratta engelska på "pur funkar det Stockholm_Angel"
<Stockholm_Angel> what did you mean?
<recharge> i just wonder how things are going with being an aupair for lesbian family
<Stockholm_Angel> not started yet
<recharge> oh
<recharge> i se
<recharge> e
<Stockholm_Angel> and there ganna be awesome - as i am also gay
<Stockholm_Angel> "i love my three mummies"
<Stockholm_Angel> no more or less failed parents that the rest of you straight people :)
<recharge> failed parents?
<Stockholm_Angel> i am making a joke about those who say us lesbians cant raise kids, its making fun of them
<recharge> yea.. fun to make fun of ppl.. :)
<recharge> i hope no one here mind your joke
<recharge> we are pretty much many here online
<recharge> most of us are sleeping though - i think
<recharge> perhaps lucky for you ;)
<Stockholm_Angel> recharge:  i dont care if they do.
<recharge> ok
<Stockholm_Angel> they would be wrong to hate it. perhaps.
<recharge> maybe
<rolfblidborg> Att övernatta i Malmö utan boende är inget jag gör igen...
<Stockholm_Angel> jag kommar till arlarnaflyplats - 24th juni, 3am jag vet ingen (how to get there)
<gorgo> ?
<Stockholm_Angel> how to get to arlana airport on friday the 24th
<Stockholm_Angel> at 3am
<cahoot> from where?
<Stockholm_Angel> cahoot: ropsten
<cahoot> somewhere in Stockholm then, I take it. Sounds to me like taxi
<amelia> Stockholm_Angel: subway to t-centralen, then arlanda express... or you could go with flygbussen..
<Stockholm_Angel> does the tbanna work at 3am?
<amelia> Stockholm_Angel: you could check at www.sl.se
<amelia> and www.arlandaexpress.se
<amelia> now back to bed, it's to early for a saturday morning yet..
<joakim> Stockholm_Angel: take the subway to the central station and then a bus to arlanda
<Stockholm_Angel> ahh k
<Stockholm_Angel> it does seem to be running
<joakim> yup, it never stops
<Stockholm_Angel> it does
<Stockholm_Angel> i used to live abouve it
<joakim> i meant at weekends
<joakim> but thats new since a few years
<Stockholm_Angel> cool
<Stockholm_Angel> its friday morning so i guess its the weekend
<DanielSenat> skärmen flimmrar
<DanielSenat> uppgraderade till 10.04 och skärmen blev konstig idag, det var inte i samband med uppgraderingen utan kom ett par dagar efter
<DanielSenat> Jag har ett ATI grafikkort tror jag, nyss flimrade skärmen men det försvann. Har läst lite på nätet där vissa bytt drivrutiner, kernel osv.. vad tycker ni?
<DanielSenat> När jag skrev glxgears i terminalen fick jag detta till svar: 4476 frames in 5.0 seconds
<DanielSenat> 411 frames in 5.1 seconds XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 14789 requests (14786 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<DanielSenat> OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project
<DanielSenat> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV380 5460) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<DanielSenat> OpenGL version string: 1.5 Mesa 7.7.1
<DanielSenat> OpenGL extensions:
<DanielSenat> "står det ATI eller Nvidia och inte Mesa så är det troligt att drivrutinerna är som dem ska" på min står det ju Mesa...
<DanielSenat> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<DanielSenat> Mitt kort...
<arand> Och jockey-gtk föreslår inga drivrutiner till det kortet?
<arand> system-admin-additional drivers/restricted drivers
<DanielSenat> jocket-gtk? är det en fysisk person eller ett kommando ? ;)
<arand> applikation
<arand> Fins i menyn as per above
<DanielSenat> min är på svenska ska jag välja hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<arand> Yes
<DanielSenat>  "Inga propreitära drivrutiner används på det här systemet"
<arand> Och inga föreslagna?
<DanielSenat> nej stod bara så
<DanielSenat> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Hardvara/ATI ska jag följa den guiden?
<arand> I "software sources", har du universe/multiverse tillagt?
<DanielSenat> ja
<DanielSenat> jag har ju ett X300 kort så jag borde kanske följa guiden som jag postade
<DanielSenat> ?
<DanielSenat> Kör 10.04
<arand> Isåfall kan det vara så att det inte finns några vettiga drivisar till det, sök på den specifika modellen och leta efter instruktioner, wikin kan man föjla för att manuellt dra in det, kan vara lite hit-miss om det funkar dock, i och med att det inte finnas som standard
<DanielSenat> Ok, ja i guiden jag postade stod det att det funkar om man har x300(bland andra) så jag provar den
<DanielSenat> "Dessa grafikkort funkar med denna guide: ..... X300......"
<DanielSenat> "based cards"
<DanielSenat> jag provar den, tack för hjälpen
 * realubot spränger dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<realubot> Snacka Linux or be banned!
<realubot> Jag får nog återuppliva mitt irc-skript för att kolla hur aktiv kanalen är.
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/hackare-kom-over-citibanks-kreditkortsdata
<maxjezy> är det normalt att SDHC minnen är snabbare än USB minnen?
<maxjezy> 9,9MB/S på SD
<maxjezy> normalt typ mellan 5MB och 1MB/S på USB
<maxjezy> för mig
<joakim> beror helt på hur snabbt minnet i usb-stickan är
<joakim> usb är ju bara ett protokoll, inte en lagringstyp
<maxjezy> jag har ett sandisk cruzer
<joakim> dom ska väl vara rätt snabba va?
<maxjezy> ja tycker det
<joakim> isf låter ju 1-5 mb/s uppenbarligen helt fel
<phnom> flashminnena brukar väl vara så snabba som USB-standarden tillåter, men är det ett usb2 så är det rätt långsamt.
<phnom> dessutom pratar väl de flesta kortläsare usb också så...
<realubot> maxjezy: SD-minnen har olika klasser men det går inte enbart att gå på klasserna för klass 6 från en tillverkare kan vara snabbare än klass 6 på ett annat o.s.v.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du får kolla på vilka hastigheter som minnena klarar.
<realubot> maxjezy: Aha, ser nu att du jämför med USB-minnen.
<realubot> maxjezy: "The USB 2.0 specification was released in April 2000 and was standardized by the USB Implementers Forum (USB-IF) at the end of 2001. Hewlett-Packard, Intel, Lucent Technologies (now Alcatel-Lucent), NEC and Philips jointly led the initiative to develop a higher data transfer rate, with the resulting specification achieving 480 Mbit/s, a fortyfold increase over the original USB 1.1 specification."
<realubot> USB-porten klarar ju bra mycket mer än ditt SD-kort men minnena kanske är flaskhalsen.
<Stockholm_Angel> does anyone have a live cd i can borrow
<realubot> 60 MB/s klarar USB 2.0 om jag inte räknar helt fel nu.
<Barre> amelia: ja, jag fick till det. tackar för hjälpen
<realubot> maxjezy: "Secure Digital (SD) and Universal Serial Bus (USB) storage devices have comparable speeds, but new versions of these can transfer extremely large files in seconds." http://www.ehow.com/facts_7404253_usb-vs_-sd-speed.html
<rolfblidborg> Yo!
<Linda^> yoyoyo
<realubot> USB 3.0 är betydligt snabbare än SDXC som är bättre än SDHC i.a.f.
<realubot> Linda^: Hallå snygging!
<Linda^> Jaha
<Linda^> hru vet du att jag är snygg?
<realubot> maxjezy: Den här länken är ju bra: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_memory_cards#Technical_details
<realubot> Linda^: Jag gissar bara.
<Linda^> realubot: >_<
<realubot> Linda^: Du har en snygg personlighet.
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: Alla tjejer på internet är snygga tills motsatsen bevisats
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> Ameh
<Linda^> ja, då kan ni tro :D
<realubot> Linda^: Jag gissar att du har en snygg personlighet.
<Linda^> gissa på.. blir nog bra :)
<realubot> Mm.
<Linda^> Den stora frågan är dock... what to eat?
<realubot> maxjezy: SD ser ju ut att vara snabbare än USB 2.0.
<realubot> Oklart.
<Linda^> du är oklar
<realubot> Nee. Varför säger du så?
<Linda^> vet inte
<realubot> Aha, SD-kort är snabbare än SDHC-korten men SD har en gräns på max 4GB.
<realubot> 4GiB
 * Linda^ kastar en kotte på realubot 
<rolfblidborg> Fyfaaaan vad jag är sliten idag!
 * Linda^ kastar en kotte på rolfblidborg också
<rolfblidborg> Satt i malmö i ett x-antal timmar inatt..
<rolfblidborg> Linda^:  :(
<Linda^> vet!
<Linda^> du... skrev det
<Linda^> inatt
<Linda^> :)
<rolfblidborg> Yeah
<realubot> Linux blir 20 år på måndag?
<realubot> Hur är det nu. När man kör free -m så är cached i praktiken också ledigt RAM-minne eller hur är det? Jag har 49 MB free men 1218 MB cached. Used 1961 av 2011 MB.
<realubot> Vad inenbär det? Att jag bara har ca 50 MB ledigt RAM eller att jag har över 1,2 GB?
<phnom> cachat minne blir utdelat till program som vill ha, så det är i princip ledigt ja
<realubot> phnom: Ok. Varför kallas det cachat då? Och inte fritt? Vad är skillnaden?
<realubot> Att det har använt innan eller vad?
<realubot> *använts
<realubot> Att datorn har använt det men att det nu är ledigt för återanvändning av annat program?
<realubot> Jag fattar inte skillnaden mellan cache och free när det kommer till RAM-minnet. Det måste ju vara någon skillnad, tycker jag.
<phnom> cachat minne är hoggat av OSet och sen delar det ut det till  program, är det free så är det helt free
<phnom> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<amelia> realubot: tänk på det som att det som står på Mem: raden är Physical RAM och det som står på -/+ buffers/cache är Actual RAM.
<realubot> phnom: Tack för länken. Ska läsa nu.
<Silasle> Om jag lägger till http://paste.ubuntu.com/624363/ i /etc/fstab så blir resultatet i nautilus http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot-67.png . Varför det? Ska jag inte bara se "data" en gång?
<cHarNe2> phnom: haha, vilken nice länk :D
<johanbr> Silasle, vad säger "mount" ?
<johanbr> och prova att montera i annan katalog än /media
<Silasle> johanbr: Sorry, missade att kolla här... Men svaret på mount är http://paste.ubuntu.com/624401/
<johanbr> ser normalt ut
<johanbr> som sagt, prova annan katalog
<Silasle> ska testa /mnt
<Silasle> johanbr: Ska mappen som den ska montera i vara skapad innan jag startar om?
<johanbr> ska vara skapad, ja
<realubot> amelia: Ja, just det. Men vad är buffer jämfört med cache? Vad är skillnaden?
<realubot> "Disk caching makes the system much faster!" Men om då hela cached memory används för disk caching och om jag startar ett program som "får tillbaka" minne så kommer systemet börja använda swap istället? Då segar datorn ner? Så på sätt och vis så är cached minnet upptaget?
<realubot> Det är alltså inte riktigt att se cached minnet som ledigt eftersom systemet slöar ner om det används till program istället?
<Silasle> Startar om och kollar om det funkade då.
<Silasle> johanbr: Nu monteras den som den ska i /mnt men den dyker inte upp i nautilus
<johanbr> Silasle, hmm... lägg till som bokmärke, kanske
<Silasle> Lär väl funka, men det ska ju synas hos alla användare
<Silasle> Så jag har hellre två stycken än att man måste lägga till ett bokmärke
<Silasle> johanbr: Så det får väl duga såhär, tack för hjälpen iallafall. :D
<johanbr> Silasle, googling antyder att fler har samma problem
<Silasle> Ok
<johanbr> t.ex. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=614944
<ubot2> Debian bug 614944 in gvfs "nautilus: cifs mount appears twice in nautilus sidebar" [Normal,Open]
<Silasle> Hmm, så länge det fungerar så är jag nöjd. Samba är ju inte precis det enklaste att få igång.
<Silasle> Men nu ska jag fixa lite mat, börjar bli sent...
<Stockholm_Angel> 40c in stockholm
<amelia> realubot: disk cache och swap är två skillda saker, swap används för minne som inte använts på lång tid... inte för att swappa ut disk cache.
<amelia> realubot: vill du verkligen veta allt om det där så finns det en bra bok du kan läsa.
<amelia> realubot: http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Linux-Virtual-Memory-Manager/dp/0131453483
<realubot> amelia: Har du läst den?
<amelia> realubot: inte hela
<lilleman72> ngn rolig liten person som kan få för sig att försöka hjälpa mig med att lägga upp xhcat så jag kan ha både freenode & quakenet?
<cahoot> provat xchat->ny->serverflik?
<lilleman72> ja men det står bara new
<Silasle> lilleman72: /newserver adressentillservern
<lilleman72> Silasle jag kör med skrivbord
<Silasle> skrivbord?
<lilleman72> mm
<lilleman72> har ubunti
<Silasle> vad menar du med det?
<lilleman72> har har inte textbaserat
<Silasle> Ja, men skriv in det i medelandefältet
<lilleman72> Silasle hur skiver jag adressen då?
<cahoot> har du xchat-gnome?
<Silasle> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot-68.png
<cahoot> byt till riktiga xchat
<lilleman72> Jag har ju xchat
<cahoot> inte xchat-gnome?
<Silasle> Och sen ersätter du irc.opera.com med typ "euroserv.fr.quakenet.org" eller någon annan av deras servrar
<Silasle> lilleman72: Fungerar det?
<lilleman72> ne
<Silasle> Nähä, för mig funkar det, konstigt...
<lilleman72> jag e nog noob
<lilleman72> :D
<Silasle> Har du skrivit in "/newserver euroserv.fr.quakenet.org" i medelandefältet och tryckt enter?
<Silasle> Utan citationstecken självklart
<lilleman72> bbl
<Linda^> hm.. hur rippar jag enklast musik från en skiva till mp3?
<Silasle> Linda^: Sound-juicer tror jag programmet hette
<cahoot> 'enklast' är abcde
<Linda^> Silasle: mm, googlade fram mig till den. Men får bara felmeddelande när den ska läsa in skivan :(
<Silasle> Fungerar skivan i övrigt då?
<Linda^> Ja, senast igår lyssnade mamma på skivan
<Linda^> Silasle: öppnar med rythmbox nu, och den hittar.. och sen inte :o
<Silasle> Kan cdspelaren vara sönder.
<Linda^> nädå
<Linda^> nu hittade rythmbox låtarna
<Linda^> fast bara fem spår. hmm
<Silasle> då är det väl inte bara i sound-juicer som det är fel...
<Linda^> ska testa med en annan skiva
<Linda^> vad menas med "kunde inte hitta av på musicbrainz ?
<Silasle> Inget att bry sig om.
<Silasle> Musicbrainz är en databas som används för att hitta mer information om låtarna
<Silasle> Om den skulle ha hittat någon ny info om dina låtar så hade den lagt det i mp3filerna sen.
<Dynamit> Jag har installerat på min Ubuntu 9.04 ubuntu-desktop för att kunna uppgradera till 9.10 är det bara köra sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop för att återställa till ren server ubuntu?
<Dynamit> eller autoremove kanske är bättre
<cahoot> ta bort xorg?
<Silasle> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop kommer inte göra ett dugg.
<Silasle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870455 (sista medelandet)
<Dynamit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/624508/ kommer detta hjälpa då
<Linda^> Silasle: måste varit något knas med ljust den skivan... nästa skivade funkade :)
<Silasle> Linda^: Ok, då var det iallafall inte soundjuicers fel :p
<Linda^> Silasle: nein :)
<Silasle> Dynamit, Troligen, men då försvinner kanske även en del saker som du behöver.
<Dynamit> vad ska jag göra då för att få en ren ubuntu server igen då
<Silasle> sudo tasksel
<Dynamit> i mina ögon var jag så tvungen att installera gnome för att kunna upgradera till 9.10
<Silasle> och sedan "Use the space bar to uncheck Ubuntu Desktop and check Basic Server.
<Silasle>  Then press Enter to go ahead.
<Silasle>  Removing the desktop packages and installing the server packages may take several minutes."
<Dynamit> tack så mycket
<Dynamit> kommer göra det när den har upgraderat till 9.10 så jag kan installera det nyaste server edition
<Silasle> Dynamit: borde du väl inte behöva. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade borde ha funkat
<Dynamit> går inte
<Dynamit> får inte då jag har ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<Silasle> vad får du då?
<Dynamit> och den nyaste går inte att uppgradera till före jag har installerat 9.10
<Dynamit> att verktyget inte tillåter upgradering ifrån "janty" till "*"
<Dynamit> kommer inte ihåg vad den nyaste heter
<Dynamit> men 9.10 tillåter den uppgraderingen
<Dynamit> när jag använder tasksel så ändras bara packeten till server informationen i /var/www/ låter den vara eller?
<Silasle> Tydligen finns det ännu en anledning till att jag tycker att ubuntu upgradering funkar rätt dåligt.
<Dynamit> men det är pga. mig att jag inte hänger med
<Dynamit> men vist låter tasksel bli allting i /var/www/ och i sql basen?
<Silasle>  /var/www borde den väl låta bli, men jag hoppas du har en backup. Det är alltid bra att ha om man ska uppgradera ubuntu, eftersom det ofta blir något fel.
<realubot> amelia: Boken kostar pengar. realubot inte vara gjord av pengar. Det finns mycket gratis att läsa på nätet.
<lilleman72> Silasle nuså :D
<KiviE> realubot: http://www.kernel.org/doc/gorman/html/understand/
<Silasle> lilleman72: Funkar?
<lilleman72> japp
<lilleman72> lilleman|srv e jag :D
<Silasle> :D
<lilleman72> Silasle var kan man ladda hem script så man kan tex skriva /sys
<Silasle> Vet ej, jag använder Opera för irc
<lilleman72> ok
<Silasle> Funkar finfint utan massa krimskrams som hos xchat ;)
<lilleman72> men jag vill ha det
<lilleman72> os: Windows 7 Ultimate, SP1 :: cpu: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (at 1989 MHz) :: mem: 1334/3071 MB (43%) :: gfx: nVidia GeForce GTX 260 (1280x1024x32bit 85Hz)
<lilleman72> så jag kan göra så tex :P
<Silasle> Den var rätt gammal
<lilleman72> min?
<Silasle> jupp
<lilleman72> jaja men den rullar
<lilleman72> :D
<Silasle> bbl, tar en promenad innan det regnar :p
<Dynamit> lilleman72: använder du mIRC?
 * lilleman72 is using nbs-irc 2.39 (theme: cold/red) - www.nbs-irc.net
<kodein> "ja" med andra ord
<amelia> realubot: den finns gratis på nätet också... men du får leta själv..
<Dynamit> använd nns
<Dynamit> NoNameScript
<Dynamit> den finns det mycket redan i och man kan hämta hem mycket till den dock upgraderas den inte längre
<Dynamit> så antagligen får man använda gammal mIRC eller omprogramera loading scripten själv
<amelia> annars kan man ju köra irssi eller xchat och skriva sina egna sysinfo-skript i bash eller perl eller vad man nu känner för att använda.
<Dynamit> men NnS är färdig ifrån början och man kan göra mycket själv enkelt och snabbt
<amelia> men är inte nns till mirc? eller finns det till någon linuxklient också?
<Dynamit> jo
<Dynamit> men han använde ju mIRC
<amelia> okdå..
<Dynamit> desutom så kan man ju installera wine och använda mIRC även i linux dist.
<cahoot> varför anv linux öht om man inte ens kan irc i linux?
<amelia> ajo.. men det finns säkert massvis med skript till både xchat och irssi om man googlar.. tänkte mest att det är roligare att skriva dem själv.. men det tycker väl kanske inte alla.
<kodein> varför man nu skulle vilja köra mirc...
<lilleman72> amelia jag har xchat och jag vet inte hur jag fixar scripten
<Ninja-E3> hur ser man all historik i terminalen? typ...  "bash./history" eller?
<amelia> Ninja-E3: ~/.bash_history
<Ninja-E3> ty m8
<kodein> skriva "history" i terminalen ger också resultat ;)
<Ninja-E3> mjo det vet jag
<lilleman72> om jag vill installera perl...är det sudo apt-get install perl man ska skriva då?
<kodein> jo
<lilleman72> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lilleman72> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kodein>  is another process using it?
<kodein> har du t.ex. synaptic igång?
<lilleman72> ja
<lilleman72> lol
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> vad ska man hitta på idag tro..
<delhage> "idag" är ju strax slut
<realubot> KiviE: Tackar!
<realubot> Den får vänta. Det finns mer prioriterade pdf-filer att läsa.
<realubot> Snacka Linux annars...
<dodel> yo brothazzz½! Jag har ett litet problem med MonoDeveloper Visual basic. 1. När jag trycker på compile/debug/run knappet så händer det inget. Ingen GUI ruta kommer upp. Sen hittar jag inga verktyg t.ex. checkbox eller button eller webwiev osv. Vad är det för fel?
<Umeaboy> dodel: Kört via Terminal då?
<Umeaboy> Då ser du ju vad som är fel.
<Umeaboy> --recursive borde avslöja.
<dodel> hmm...C# fungerar med GUI...
<dodel> Men inte när jag väljer ett VB.net projekt
<dodel> ska testa gambas istället för mono
<dodel> Okej, Gambas sög och mono saknade grafiskt när det gäller Visual Basic. Jag tänkte göra mina projekt i Virtualbox -> WinXP -> Visual basic express 2008. Sen hade jag tänkt complimera den koden med mono, Tror ni det går?
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-12
<elle> hey i need help with apache
<elle> i wan't to change the files in /var/www but i do not have permission
<realubot> elle: Use sudo. Like this: sudo cp /var/www/file /var/www/file.backup
<elle> can i drag and drop files in the folder the ?
<burrburr> är msttcorefonts att rekommendera?
<realubot> burrburr: Vad då att rekommendera?
<realubot> burrburr: Du kanske ska kolla in programmet font-manager
<realubot> burrburr: Kolla under Font Smoothing också: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<burrburr> realubot: tack för tipset!
<burrburr> alltid installerat det tidigare utan närmre eftertanke
<burrburr> behöver (tyvärr) times new roman. fattar inte varför just denna font anses vara "standard"
<realubot> burrburr: Kah har dålig koll på fonter. Kör med Ubuntus standardfonter.
<realubot> *Jag har
<burrburr> realubot: samma här. så länge smoothing funkar bra är jag nöjd
<x_link> Mjasså
<realubot> x_link: Jaha.
<realubot> x-länken tittar in.
 * realubot kastar tillbaka kotten på Linda^ 
<mieowww> Ööööööööööööh...
<mieowww> Ni är typ döda.
<mieowww> Som sillar.
<gorgo> erdfdfb
<SSGVE> hej, har två hd5500 som jag installerat rätt, problemet är bara att jag kan bara använda ett kort i taget :/
<cahoot> SSGVE, detta är inget nytt för dig?  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors
<SSGVE> åh, tack!
<SSGVE> ska starta om datorn, testade aktivera unknow adapter från monitor kontroll blah blah från ati
<SSGVE> hej igen, fick det att fungera.. delvis
<SSGVE> nu jobbar man på ändra default screen..
<SSGVE> den inbyggda monitor mjukvaran som följde med ubuntu, finner bara en display :/
<cahoot> xrandr?
<cahoot> den "inbyggda" mjukvaran är väl xorg?
<SSGVE> jo
<SSGVE> men vette fan, när jag går in i atis CCC så lyckades jag aktivera alla displayer,
<SSGVE> däremot kan jag inte använda någon för tillfället, kan bara dra musen över, kan inte dra över några fönster eller dylikt.
<SSGVE> körde xrandr finner alla 4st nu, men tre av dem är disconnected.
<cahoot> det här är för avancerat för mig ;)
<SSGVE> just nu sitter jag och stirrar att jag har två xorg.conf filer
<SSGVE> jag funderar ifall jag rentav kopierar över allt skit till den andra, ifall det ska fungera ^
<cahoot> låter som minst en för mkt
<SSGVE> jupp, men den ena tror jag är den som ati Ccc går efter.. den andra vette tusan
<cahoot> fats dom befinner sig väl i olika dirs
<SSGVE> true
<cahoot> Xorg.0.log talar om vilken xorg.con som används
<cahoot> xorg.conf
<SSGVE> yeah.. står så jävla mycket att man inte fattar vad man ska söka efter ^
<SSGVE> fan vilket krångel att ändra standard display :/
<SSGVE> försöker hitta xorg.conf filen så jag kan redigera den.
<cahoot> SSGVE, står höt upp - 10-15 rader ca
<cahoot> högt upp
<cahoot> grep Using /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SSGVE> hittade.. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cahoot> default
<SSGVE> men vafan, nu blev man lite irriterad, mappen x11 existerar inte
<cahoot> X11?
<SSGVE> inte enligt terminalen
<SSGVE> ska köra ls och kolla
<SSGVE> jo fan där ligger den
<cahoot> stort X
<SSGVE> wtf
<SSGVE> god hates me
<cahoot> övervärdig idé
<SSGVE> ok.. nu är jag inne i filen xorg.conf, tjoho.. dags att byta identifier  :P
<gorgo> :)
<SSGVE> hmm.. ok, det verkade gå att ändra.... måste jag starta om datorn för att se förändring?
<gorgo> starta om X
<gorgo> om du ändrar i xorg
<SSGVE> hur gör jag det då+
<SSGVE> xorg.conf stop?
<gorgo> tryck ctrl+alt-f1 så hamnar du i consolen
<gorgo> logga in, skriv sudo gdm restart
<gorgo> ./init.d/gdm restart
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> etc
<gorgo> fel, /etc/init.d/gdm restart ska det vara
<SSGVE> im back! again ^
<SSGVE> well, fungerade, fast datorn krashade och en display dog
<gorgo> ajdå
<SSGVE> fast skitsamma, jag löser väl det senare.. däremot måste jag greja så jag kan använda alla displayer..
<SSGVE> jävla skit detta var.
<relaubot> SSGVE: xorg.conf filen används ju inte sedan någon version av Ubuntu tillbaka.
<SSGVE> hmm.. verkar ju användas i 11.04?
<cahoot> används om den finns
<relaubot> SSGVE: http://superuser.com/questions/141802/where-is-xorg-conf-in-ubuntu-10-04
<relaubot> Ja precis. Används om den finns.
<relaubot> SSGVE: Vad försöker du göra då? Vad är du ute efter?
<SSGVE> få mina displays att fungera som tidigare
<SSGVE> verkar vara ett rent helvete.
<relaubot> SSGVE: Dubbla skärmar?
<SSGVE> två grafikkort, hd 5500 med 4st skärmar
<relaubot> Tror jag har läst något strul med att få dual screen att fungera i 11.04. Kör du 11.04?
<SSGVE> yesyes
<SSGVE> fast detta är väl multiple screens setup, i dunno
<relaubot> SSGVE: Aja, fungerar det i 10.04 och 10.10 då?
<SSGVE> säg det, bytte från windows 7 för jag var less och läste lite om 11.04 och tänkte testa på
<relaubot> SSGVE: Vad får du om du kör: sudo lshw -c display && xrandr && jockey-text -l
<relaubot> SSGVE: Kör gärna det i Terminalen och klistara in här i pastebin.
<relaubot> pastebin | SSGVE
<relaubot> !pastebin | SSGVE
<ubot2> SSGVE: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SSGVE> yes yes
<SSGVE> ta det lugna
<relaubot> Ja, ja.
<SSGVE> http://pastebin.com/BZ5nB6LL
<Linda^> Morrn!
<gorgo> morn
<relaubot> Linda^: Guten Morgen!
<SSGVE> den säger ju att skärmana är disconnected, men det är ju konstigt när jag kan dra musen över dem och se bakgrundsbild
<SSGVE> lägga mappar osv, men inte dra över fönster dit -.-
<Linda^> relaubot: Du kan ju inte kasta kottar och sen quitta innan jag hinner försvara mig :(
<relaubot> Linda^: Man kastar kotten, sedan sticker man och gömmer sig. ;)
<Linda^> relaubot: Nej! Man slåss!
<relaubot> SSGVE: xrandr säger att du har TVÅ skärmar. Hur många har du då?
<SSGVE> jag har 4st
<relaubot> Ok, jag tror inte Ubuntu fattar det. Frågan är om din xorg.conf-fil gör mer skada än nytta?
<SSGVE> säg det, vad bör jag göra?
<SSGVE> oh.. vänta nu.. ska testa göra en grej.. startar om datorn
<relaubot> SSGVE: Tja, jag vet inte. Radera xorg.conf-filen och kör kommandona jag gav dig igen och se om det blir någon skillnad. Ta backup på din xorg.conf-fil så slipper du göra om allt om du ska ha den: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/användarnamn/xorg.conf.backup
<gorgo> vad e det för grafikkort?
<gorgo> ati?
<relaubot> gorgo: http://pastebin.com/BZ5nB6LL
<relaubot> gorgo: Radeon HD 5500 Series?
<relaubot> I don't know.
<gorgo> ati :)
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> har han installerat propiära drivarna?
<gorgo> scrollar upp lite
<gorgo> han kör ccc så det har han nog då
<relaubot> gorgo: Ja, tror det.
<gorgo> har för mig att jag kunde köra dual på min
<relaubot> gorgo: Längst ner i pastebin: xorg:fglrx - Proprietär FGLRX-grafikdrivrutin för ATI/AMD (Proprietär, Aktiverad, Används)
<gorgo> använde tvn som extra skärm
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> aaa
<gorgo> fast jag kör den öppna drivaren
<gorgo> för ati
<relaubot> gorgo: Han har mer än två kärmar.
<relaubot> gorgo: xrandr hittar två av hans skärmar men inte fler.
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> svårare med 4 ?
<relaubot> Jag vet inte.
<relaubot> Jag bara kört med två några gånger.
<relaubot> Jag tippar på att felet är grafikdrivrutinen och/eller Ubuntu 11.04.
<relaubot> Någon förändring i 11.04 jämfört med 10.10.
<gorgo> kan ju vara så, 10.10 funkar det i?
<gorgo> har med bara använt 2
<relaubot> gorgo: Han har inte testat i 10.10 för han kom från Win7 till 11.04.
<relaubot> *gick från Win7 till...
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> men tänkte på din kommentar om 11.04
<gorgo> det var ju problem där sade du
<relaubot> gorgo: Mm. Jag läste en del trådar i ubuntu forums om problem med dual screen när 11.04 var nytt.
<gorgo> aha
<relaubot> Folk som klagade på att det hade slutat fungera. Jag vet inte vad problemet var mer än att några fick problem.
<gorgo> kanske unity?
<gorgo> fast bara ett skal
<gorgo> så borde inte vara det
<gorgo> när försvann xorg.conf, i 11.04?
<relaubot> gorgo: T.ex den här: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10913378
<relaubot> Det är bara en av flera trådar.
<relaubot> gorgo: Jag vet inte. Jag ska se om jag hittar länken...
<relaubot> gorgo: 9.10 tror jag.
<relaubot> gorgo: Man skapar den med: sudo Xorg -configure
<gorgo> As far as I know, it was unity. 10.10 worked absolutely fine, and in 11.04 ubuntu classic also worked.
<gorgo> så kanske har med att han kör unity, om han nu använder det, fasst 2 funkade jue
<gorgo> hum
<relaubot> Han kan ju alltid testa att logga in med Classic istället bara för att se om han får igång skärmarna. Dessutom vet jag inte vad han har skrivit i xorg.conf-filen han har eller hur han skapade den. Så jag rekommenderar att han tar bort den igen.
<relaubot> Innan han testat och att han pastebin:ar xorg.conf-filen här så någon som vet hur den ska se ut kan titta på vad han har skrivit.
<gorgo> det låter som en bra ide
<gorgo> o googla massa
<relaubot> Ja. Jag har inte en susning om hur han ska lösa problemet.
<gorgo> aftonbladet blir mycket fint i lynx
<gorgo> :D
<lilleman72_> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend cdebconf for popularity-contest, probably a dependency cycle.
<lilleman72_> vad e detta
<arand> lilleman72_: När händer det?
<lilleman72> när jag skulle installera
<scarleo> Någon som har problem med eniros kartor i Firefox? För mig funkar de bra i Opera och Chromium men vägrar i FF5.
<lilleman72> scarleo nope
<lilleman72> The NX Node setup procedure could not detect your "CUPS"installation: either CUPS is not installed on your system or it was installed in a non-standard path. CUPS is needed in order to enable printing support in your NX system. Please note that you can enable printing support for your NX system at any time; to do this make sure that you have CUPS installed then run:
<lilleman72> vad menas med detta?
<burrburr> Lite kuk-RAM? http://www.kukram.com/eng/Product.asp?BigClassName=KUK%20Memory
<lilleman72> hur byter jag användare i terminalen?
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: su
<lilleman72> cHarNe2?
<lilleman72> ahh
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 vet du vad NX server / Client är för ngt??
<lilleman72> jag följer en guide men fattar inte ett jota
<lilleman72> http://www.elitepvpers.com/forum/dekaron-private-server/393482-tutorial-linux-vmware-deakron-server.html
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: vnc fast bättre
<lilleman72> jag får inte fart på den
<lilleman72> men då behöver jag inte den eftersom jag har server precis vid sidan om
<lilleman72_> The file '/home/lilleman72/Dekaron_server/Login/LoginServer.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<lilleman72_> hur fixar man detta??
<cahoot> windowsprogram?
<lilleman72_> mm
<Bonds> Jag letar efter ett litet mobo, gärna itx, som ska ha stöd för virtualisering och kvmoverip. Har hittat atomkort som har kvm-over-ip men ingen virtualisering. Sen finns ju amds e350 kort med amd-v, men dessa verkar inte ha kvm-over-ip.
<Bonds> Ska vara till en lowend server, tänker dock peta i mkt minne och bra disk.
<SSGVE> hej igen, mitt test gick inte igenom
<SSGVE> så jag fick installera om hela skiten.
<joakim> lilleman72_: chmod +x /home/lilleman72/Dekaron_server/Login/LoginServer.exe
<orgaZmo> how di i se if a software called "test" is runin on my ubuntu server 11.04.. terminal only
<orgaZmo> something with grep? right
<orgaZmo> lol
<Markslap> wtf?
<orgaZmo> <-- Newbie
<orgaZmo> :P
<Markslap> Are you serious?
<orgaZmo> ps grep| test ?
<Markslap> Try it.
<Markslap> :)
<orgaZmo> ok
<orgaZmo> i only got helpfile. hmm..
<Markslap> Do you speak Swedish?
<orgaZmo> ja for  *-*-
<orgaZmo> hehe.. trodde inte alla var svenskar. :D
<orgaZmo> jag kommer inte ihåg kommandot..
<Markslap> Läs topic.
<Markslap> :P
<orgaZmo> eftersom servern bara står och går 24/7, men nu har nåt slutat funka
<Markslap> Och du joinade #ubuntu-se, där se betyder svenska.
<orgaZmo> skall se om programmet körs fortfarrande
<orgaZmo> men hur är kommandot?
<orgaZmo> ps grep .. bl bla
<orgaZmo> <-- n00b
<orgaZmo> kan man få lite hjälp?
<orgaZmo> ang det
<orgaZmo> vet inte vad jag skall googla på
<staccers> hej, jag är tillbaka!
<xyzp> hej jag med :-p
<staccers> hmm.. har någon bra erfarenhet med grafikkort
<staccers> dvs.. dubbla ati grafikkort med 4skärmar?
<cHarNe2> staccers: har du sökt ordentligt på internet?
<cHarNe2> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-set-up-multiple-monitors-in-linux/step4/set-up-X-for-multiple-screens/ ?
<Stockholm_Angel> du är i mensa finland?
<staccers> jao.. jag har jobbat med detta sedan kl 09 imorse, det har resulterat i två ominstallationer och x antal krasher
<staccers> men självklart
<staccers> inte så mycket man kan köra ifall man bootar och ser svart ^
<staccers> ^^
<cHarNe2> staccers: jag?
<cHarNe2> nvm
<staccers> någon sa till mig tidigare att xorg.conf behövs inte.
<staccers> alltså att det går köra utan den, fniss fniss
<Philip5> xyzp: ja lite
<Philip5> Hund: voff voff
<Hund> Philip5: :D
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> starta en film så sega datorn sönder
<Philip5> uj
<maxjezy> fick trycka knappen för att starta om
<maxjezy> palla inte vänta ur seget
<Philip5> blir mer spännande så
<Silasle> Känner sig någon hemma med samba och dess filrättigheter?
<arand> maxjezy: alt+sysreq+K  !!
<maxjezy> arand: vad gör det?
<arand> (Specielt är det trevligt om man arbetsterminal samt irc i screen eller dylikt)
<arand> maxjezy: Dödar alt som befinner sig på nuvarande TTY
<arand> maxjezy: Effektivt brukar den start om hela gnome/kde etc.
<arand> Livärdigt ungefär med "sudo service gdm restart"
<amelia> *gäsp*
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-04
<K350> man sidorna ser betydligt trevligare ut om man ersätter den befintliga pagern i ubuntu ed 'more' istället - tips!
<K350> realubot: byt pager mot 'more' så ser dian man sidor avsevärt trevligare ut :-)
<realubot> K350: Pager?
<realubot> Hur byter jag pager mot more?
<K350> realubot: sudo update-alternatives –config pager
<K350> realubot: se till att du har more installerad
<K350> realubot: sorry. det ska vara "most" inte "more" :-)
<K350> realubot: ..med most får du inte bara färger. Du kan även scrolla i sidled
<realubot> K350: Ok. :)
<K350> realubot: Funkar det för dig?
<realubot> K350: Jag har inte testat. Varför skulle det inte fungera?
<K350> realubot: Det sak funka - undrade bara om du testat
<K350> realubot: spanar efter lite kul CUI grejjer...
<realubot> K350: Mm, jag tackar för tips. :)
<realubot> Jag hade gärna ersatt alla GUI-program med ncurses.
<K350> realubot: Jag också. Kör endast VLC och Firefox grafiskt
<realubot> Ja, webbläsarne är svårt att ersätta.
<K350> realubot: Vad kör du mailen med? Jag anvä'der Mutt.
<realubot> Jag använder Evolution.
<K350> realubot: ja, det funkar ju inte med bilder o video i terminalen
<K350> realubot: Ah, men då ska du nog ge dig på mutt :-D
<realubot> mplayer då? Det finns ju i CLI-version?
<K350> realubot: jo, men du kan inte se film i terminalen - ens med mplayer
<K350> realubot: Men terminalen är ju bara en emulering. Eg ett grafiskt program. Så kanske finns det ngn terminal som klarar bilder/bideo?
<K350> realubot: Bredbandsmätare - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<realubot> K350: Jg har aldrig hört talas om någon sådan terminal.
<realubot> Som klarar bilder.
<K350> realubot: ..såg något om en javabaserad terminal. Men jag gillar inte java så jag kollade inte närmare
<realubot> Jag gillar inte heller Java så jag tror inte det är någo för mig heller.
<K350> realubot: speedometer och bmon är tå curses "hastighetsmätare" - tips
<K350> realubot: cbm är en annan, ser rätt mycket ut som newsbeuter förresten :-)
<arand> Att ha en terminalemulator som kan spela upp video känns lite som misshandel av NIX-filosofin...
<arand> xdg-open är extremt praktiskt, däremot.
<K350> arand: Det kan jag hålla med om. Så om man vil ha bilder/video så är man obönörligen fast i en skirvbordsmiljö
<K350> arand: vad finns för kul  verktyg i xdg-open?
<arand> xdg-open är ett kommando, som använder file (antar jag) för att ta reda på vilken typ av fil det är samt öppna den med relevant program.
<arand> *relevant desktop-program
<K350> arand: ah, då förstår jag. Vet du ngt program som visar mer detaljerad info av dokument?
<K350> arand: Tex ett office dokument - där man kan se typ , version på programmet som gjort dokumentet etc. Vet du vad jag menar?
<arand> hmm, tror det ska finnas, annars finns ju alltid unoconv från libreoffice: "unoconv --stdout -f txt "/path/dokument" | less"
<arand> K350: Ah, file ger faktiskt det i vissa fall e.g. .doc (men inte .odt som det verkar): "Composite Document File V2 Document, Little Endian, Os: Windows, Version 1.0, Code page: -535, Revision Number: 0"
<arand> Inget som är så där extremt hjälpsamt i den infon, menmen...
<K350> arand: provade med file. Det funkar sådär..äsch jag får sova en stund och googla på det imorgon :-)
<kodein> äntligen måndag, då
<Barre> kodein: wohooo \o/
<Haffe> Kunde ha varit värre.
<kodein> det är ju iaf långt kvar till nästa måndag
<kodein> och det är helg i övermorrn igen
<Haffe> Jag tänkte mest på sådana här obehagligheter som att sitta med ett arrangemang utan budget och utan aktiviteter.
<kodein> MacMan
<Haffe> Fast nu ska väl även jag ta och bege mig till arbetet.
<amelia> godmorgon!
<amelia> DÃ¥ var man en arbetande kvinna igen! :D
<Haffe> Bra för dig.
<amelia> ja, det är grymt skönt.
<amelia> började bli lite ensamt att vara hemma hela dagarna.
<amelia> och passade ju perfekt att börja jobba nu när jag är förkyld och det är dåligt väder. :)
<Haffe> Jadu.
<Haffe> Det är väl dags att börja jobba.
<maxjesy> skitbra, skulle skicka ungen på första dagen på dagis så har de stängt av vattnet så jag kan inte duscha och inte fixa frukost och skit
<dfxz> sådär. äntligen fick jag med mig laptoppen på tåget
<larsemil> Barre: mmm kör nyaste piwik
<larsemil> amelia: vart har du hamnat den här gången?
<amelia> larsemil: Lensway
<gecko> Idag blir det fullt upp med att försöka göra så lite som möjligt
<larsemil> amelia: se där! (pun intended)
<andol> larsemil: +1
<Barre> larsemil: http://instantrimshot.com/classic/?sound=rimshot
<amelia> nu ska vi se om jag kan få in fedora på nya datorn också.
<amelia> godmorgon propus!
<propus> Godmorgon amelia :)
<coobra> amelia: morn
<amelia> morrn coobra
<larsemil> haha när man drar en ordvits då vet man att barre och andol lägger ifrån sig allt de har
<larsemil> vits är det så pojkar?
 * andol drar lite på smilbanden
 * Barre har 10 starter och landningar med flyg de kommande 7 dagarna. Inte helt OK när jag är lite flygrädd
<larsemil> du får läsa din debianbok. den lyfter nog ditt intresse till något annat så tiden bara flyger förbi!
<larsemil> okej jag har tråkigt idag. har inte riktigt landat i att det är måndag.
<larsemil> cant stop myself! det bara flyger ur mig!
<amelia> Barre: om du betalar kan jag följa med och hålla dig i handen :D
<jolaren> jag blir tokig!! försöker mig på en guide för att få ett sms-gateway system att fungera, allt ska vara installerat och finemang men när jag besöker den lokala adressen så visas inte filerna utan det laddas ner
<andol> Barre: Du kan flyga, du är inte rädd.
<jolaren> http://pastebin.com/0nH2igH4
<jolaren> brb reboot
<jolaren> Vad är felet när .php filen laddas ner istället för att visas med allt som det ska?
<jolaren> blir tok
<Barre> jolaren: du har förmodligen (för jag antar att det är apache2 som är webserver) strulat till det med AddHandler, AddType eller någon MIME-typ i apache-config eller i .htaccess filen
<larsemil> jolaren: jag stötte på det förut vad gällde user.domän.com men det är inget såtn nu?
<jolaren> Barre: låter spot on
<jolaren> fick valet om jag ville att den skulle configurera apache2 åt mig, var nog ett no-no
<jolaren> larsemil: nä, det är lokalt
<larsemil> jolaren: är php installerat?
<kodein> är php-modulen aktiverad?
<jolaren> php5 php5-cli php5-cgi php-pear php-db phpmyadmin
<Barre> fungerar phpmyadmin?
<larsemil> och php5 är enabled? brukar vara det.
<Barre> eller är det phpmyadmin som inte fungerar? =)
<jolaren> om jag försöker gå in på /phpmyadmin/ så tankas det direkt också
<jolaren> Förlåt om jag är smått bakom flötet, men vet inte hur jag kollar om php är aktiverat
<jolaren> känns som om php borde aktivera sig om jag vill installera det
<kodein> a2enmod php5 eller nåt i den stilen
<jolaren> a2enmod php5 a2enmod php5
<jolaren> ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!
<jolaren> php5 is already the newest version.
<jolaren> fattas nog paket som ni sa
<Barre> jolaren: skriv detta i terminalen och klistra in resultatet på pastebin och posta länken här sen:
<kodein> libapache2-mod-php5
<Barre> jolaren:oj.. kommandot också :) ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<jolaren> uppskattar verkligen hjälpen, jag gör det direkt
<jolaren> ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<jolaren> Barre: http://pastebin.com/by8BQm3a
<kodein> jolaren: har du eller har du inte libapache2-mod-php5 installerat?
<Barre> då är det som som kodein är inne på, inte installerat php-modulen (eller inte enablat den som är installerad). Kör likadant på ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<Barre> eller prova att installera libapache2-mod-php5 som kodein säger =)
<jolaren> var på toa! testa nu
<jolaren> jag installerar libapache2-mod-php5 atm
<jolaren> and it works
<jolaren> thanks gentlements
<jolaren> gentlemens
<kodein> varschego
<Barre> !kaka | kodein
<ubot2`> kodein: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<jolaren> =D
<jolaren> telefondjäveln verkar inte hugga i srvn men det tror jag är kabeln, ska testa mot windows burken nu
 * Barre har läst föregånde påstående sju gånger utan att förstå vad som sägs =)
<jolaren> Barre: :D
<jolaren> Har en telefon inkopplad i servern (kan ju inte du veta) (servern råkar vara ubuntu)
<jolaren> Någonting händer iaf för när jag kopplade in den mot windows burken så säger den att en av de anslutna usb enhterna fungerar felaktigt
<jolaren> borde ligga under /dev/ttyUSB0
<Barre> jolaren: lsusb är ett bra kommando för att se USB-anslutna devices och vilken port de har (samt hur kernel uppfattar dem)
<jolaren> [ 3428.988036] usb 2-4: device not accepting address 55, error -62
<jolaren> [ 3428.988472] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<jolaren> Den freakar, den freakade ju i Windows också. Kanske är sladden
<coobra> :D
<jolaren> :D
<jolaren> well, testar en reboot för att se om telefonen kommer igång
<kodein> jolaren tycks inte göra annat än att starta om
<Markk> niklaswe då?
<niklaswe> va?
<Markk> niklaswe: Du har ju joinquittat 5 gånger på 15min.
<niklaswe> Markk: japp, för att jag har hållit på och fixat i min irssi-config.
<Markk> Okej
<Markk> Jag var nära att sätta en ignore på dig för att du höll på så. :)
<niklaswe> :P
<niklaswe> tur jag hade :)
<antii> o_o
<antii> Markk: Oi.
<realubot> "Den tyska hemelektronikjätten Media Markt avbryter sin etablering i Norge, skriver market.se som hänvisar till norska medier. Media Markt hade planerat att öppna 20 butiker i Norge."
<realubot> MediaMarkt fegar ur.
<Markk> Oi antii
<Squarism> undra hur det går för dom i sverige
<antii> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article14926108.ab
<antii> Dagens.. WTF.
<realubot> Dom går ju med brakförlust men det ingår ju i etableringen.
<Squarism> Kan ngn säga mig hur jag kan se ifall hela mitt FS är krypterat eller om det bara är min avändare? Dvs genom att kolla på http://pastebin.com/q0760sQk
<realubot> Frågan är väl hur länge Siba/Elgiganten m.fl. orkar matcha MediaMarkts priskrig.
<Squarism> antii, lol.. hur smaklös kan man bli
<antii> Squarism: :D
<antii> *dör*
<jolaren> Tror jag har mig en trasig usb-kabel.. ganska säker att jag har en hemma också
<jolaren> Det är så jävla tråkigt att felsöka när det kan igga i kabeln
<realubot> Squarism: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53242/check-if-partition-is-encrypted
<jolaren> :(
<realubot> Det kanske inte är ett svar på din fråga.
<jolaren> Och det är riktigt tråkigt med MediaMarkts krig, realubot
<realubot> jolaren: Varför är det tråkigt? Vi får ju datorgrejer till et tlägre pris så länge kriget håller på?
<jolaren> Det är tråkigt för att enskilda ägare förstör för varandra. Det är inte bara MediaMarkt. De gick back nästan 800.000 kronor på lanseringen av deras butik i Gallerian
<jolaren> Varför? Deras produktblad läckte ut kvällen innan, elgiganten sålde ut allt de hade för inget
<jolaren> för att de visste att mediamarkt hade just de modellerna för de prisrena
<gecko> Nu har jag installerat Mint Cinnamon 64 bitars. En riktigt trevlig upplevelse.
<jolaren> spelar ingen roll för ex. onoff om de går back 800 om mediamarkt går back 20000
<jolaren> vilket är jävligt tråkigt.
<jolaren> brb
<realubot> Squarism: /home/karlw/.Private är keypterad.
<realubot> *krypterad
<Squarism> oh ok
<realubot> Annars had edu inte haft en .Private i.
<Squarism> vart lite vilsen när "/" och "/home/karlw/.Private" va lika stora
<Squarism> ska ta bort min kryptering o hoppas på galen performance gain
<Squarism> =D
<realubot> Squarism: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17216/how-can-i-determine-if-just-the-private-folder-is-encrypted-or-the-whole-home-d
<Squarism> Önska mig lycka :-S
<realubot> Squarism: Varför skulle du få en galen performance gain? Det har jag inte märkt när jag har använt kryptering resp. inte använt kryptering.
<Squarism> jag vet inte
<Squarism> har en rätt bra laptop med 4 gig ram och ubuntu går verkligen skit på den
<larsemil> gecko: hm. jag har kört det lite men det fungerar inte alltid så bra som jag hoppats. många saker jag inte gillar så blev unity igen för mig
<realubot> jolaren: Det är ju våra pengar som dom går back. Dom säljer ju elektroniken till underpris för att ta igen det senare när dom är färre på marknaden.
<larsemil> Squarism: fungerar grafikdrivrutinerna bra?
<Squarism> det vet jag inte
<realubot> jolaren: Så vi tjänar ju på detta så länge det pågår. Det blir värre när priskriget är över ...
<larsemil> det gör ofta att det går segt
<Squarism> hur får man reda på om de är "optimalt"
<Squarism> --> larsemil
<gecko> larsemil:Ok. Här funkar det då väldigt bra. Jag har tur som en tok
<gecko> Och känns faktiskt snabbare än ubuntu 12.04
<realubot> Squarism: Jag tror också på larsemil linje. Jag misstänker drivrutinerna till grafikkortet. Har du testat att logga in i Unity 2d och sett om du får fart på maskinen då?
<gecko> Nu ska jag iväg och kolla om/när affären får hem Samsung Galaxy S3
<Squarism> japps.. .kör bara unity 2d
<realubot> Squarism: Testa att byta till Unity 2d som Skrivbordsmiljö och se om det gör att systemet fungerar bra. Om det gör det så är det 99% säkert att det är drivrutinerna till grafikkortet som spökar när du använder Unity (3d)
<Squarism> jag pressar iofs ofta den fysiska minnesgränsen
<realubot> Squarism: Ok.
<Squarism> kör typ 3-4 java applikationer åt ågngen
<Squarism> men krypterat fs måste ju ge ngn form av penalty
<realubot> Squarism: Slår du i taket för RAM-minnet då? Installera programmet htop och kolla om du slår i taket.
<realubot> Squarism: sudo apt-get install htop
<Squarism> realubot, jo.. jag går i taket
<Squarism> har testat htop
<realubot> Sedan ksriver du bara htop i Terminalen för att starta.
<realubot> Squarism: Ok, ok.
<realubot> Squarism: Då är det väl inte så konstigt om maskinen blir seg om du maxar RAM-minnet. Din växlingsdisk går ju in och tar över när RAM-minnet är fullt (tror jag).
<realubot> Hårddisken kan ju inte mäta sig med RAM-minnet i hastighet.
<Squarism> jo... men på windows har jag aldrig haft sånna problem när jag varit tvungen att swappa
<realubot> Windows lär ju också sega ner maskinen om RAM-minnet maxas? :S
<realubot> SÃ¥ du kanske inte maxade RAM-minnet i Windows?
<gecko> realubot: Svär inte i Guds hus
<realubot> Det kanske är så att någon process drar för mycket minne? Ser du om någon process använder väldigt mycket RAM?
<realubot> gecko: Du lever!
<realubot> Ryktet om din död är alltså överdrivet?
<gecko> Jodå. Ett tag till
<realubot> Det sägs att du dog i strid.
<gecko> Det var nog ett önsketänkande
<realubot> Det stora Windows-kriget.
<realubot> gecko: Jag önskar dig allt väl.
<gecko> realubot: Tackar
<jolaren> Tror sladden är trasig, testat alla usb portar.. testat rycka sladdarna och kört både soft/hard-boot. Dmesg | tail ger mig bara device descriptor read/64, error -62, device not accepting address 11, error -62. Får dampet.
<larsemil> gecko: jag sa inte att det inte fungerade. men saker som irriterar är t.ex att alltid behöva klicka att man ska ansluta till wifi, att det är svårt att hitta rätt terminalfönster samt lite annat. det är inte att det inte fungerar utan designmissar.
<realubot> jolaren: Testa USB-kabeln på en annan USB-enhet. Fungerar kabeln inte på den enheten heller så kan du ju sluta dig till att kabeln är kass.
<realubot> jolaren: Förutsatt att enheten du testar på brukar fungera i Ubuntu.
<realubot> eller vad du nu använder för operativsystem.
<gecko> larsemil: Ok
<larsemil> någon som jobbat med zend -> ldap?
<jolaren> En av de USB-enheter som är anslutna till datorn fungerar felaktigt och kan inte kännas igen.
<jolaren> Det tyder väl på trasig sladd?
<jolaren> Den här enheten har stoppats eftersom ett problem har rapporterats. (Kod 43)
<jolaren> http://www.mytrendyphone.se/shop/anslutningskabel-kompatibel-541p.html
<jolaren> 80 SEK
<antii> :o)
<jolaren> Det är inte billigt :(
<jolaren> Go China
<jolaren> brb
<Squarism> Lovely... bara första känslan av att köra utan swap gör mig gla
<Squarism> ngt går fan mkt snabbare
<Squarism> Hur går man tillväga för att kolla om det finns lämpligare grafikdrivsar än bulkversionen?
<realubot> joakim: Hur vet du att det beror på sladden?
<realubot> joakim: Oj, fel person.
<realubot> Squarism: Man googlar på grafikkortets produkt-id och Ubuntu eller något.
<realubot> Squarism: lspci -nnn | grep VGA
<realubot> Där ser du ett nummer som ser ut ungefär så här: 8086:2a02
<realubot> Det är produkt-id.
<realubot> för ditt grafikkort.
<realubot> Googla på Ubuntu 12.04 och 8086:2a02 så kanske du hittar någon som har samma problem som du har och som har löst det.
<realubot> Där 8086:2a02 så klart ska vara ditt produkt-id.
<Squarism> 8086:0046
<Squarism> har jag
<jolaren> Död åt tengil och döda sladdar
<jolaren> =)
<realubot> joakim: Hur vet du att det är kabeln och inte enheten som är kass?
<Squarism> jag har väl inget direkt problem.. ba att grafiken är lite seg
<Squarism> blev som sagt lite bättre utan cryptfs
<Squarism> inbillar jag mig
<Squarism> verkar iafl ha mer minne att röra mig med
<realubot> Squarism: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=8086%3A0046&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<jolaren> realubot: ja du, utgår från att enheten inte är kass.
<jolaren> fast så kan det ju vara, det hade sugit hästpung.
<Squarism> realubot, tack för tipsen!!
<jolaren> det är ju en extra tålig modell
<Squarism> realubot, behöver all hjälp jag kan få i linuxvärlden =D
<jolaren> spelar nog lite roll på mjukvara såklart
<Squarism> Har ngn sett till Philip5 på sistone?
<larsemil> mm typ igår
<Squarism> ah
<Squarism> Bör man byta ut "stock" opengl drivisarna i ubuntu?
<Squarism> inte för att dom är slöa, men varje gång jag startar en opengl app så fryser systemet lite ett kort tag
<jolaren> Nokia Connectivity Cable DKU-2
<jolaren> ww
<Ranelid> Heh heh
<Ranelid> Hej alla
<Ranelid> Kärleken, vilken kraft, vilken styrka
<Ranelid> Om kvinnan säger nej till mannens säd i 60 år så dör mänskligheten ut.
<Ranelid> Detta under, detta mirakel
<Ranelid> Ett mirakel som kallas kärleken, ett mirakel
<Ranelid> WOW WOW WOW OJOJOJOJOJOJ
<Ranelid> JA! JA!
<kodein> det där är ju bara sååå gjort.
<Ranelid> kodein, Stora snoppar
 * andol suckar lätt
 * spacebug- skakar på huvudet
 * coobra slaps spacebug- med antii 
<antii> va
<coobra> antii:  ja slår folk med sig
<spacebug-> se där ja
<realubot> Var det en kompis till er eller?
<gecko> Han verkar att ha piggnat till efter bilkrocken
<gecko> Nu har jag funderingar på om jag ska ta och köra in Linux Mint Cimmanon i denna laptop. hm
<gecko> Svåra beslut att ta här i livet.
<amelia> Philip5!
<gecko> Men jag känner mig mer än lovligt lat
<Barre> amelia!!
<amelia> Barre!
<gecko> Känns jobbigt att skruva ur HDD
<amelia> gecko: varför det?
<gecko> amelia: Pga lathet :)
<amelia> gecko: då är det självförvållat
<Barre> provat med kommandot eject? Det är i.o.f.s. skrivet för CD, men du kanske har tur :P
<gecko> amelia: Självklart
<amelia> Barre: haha
 * gecko skyller sin lathet på en jättepizza
<HakanS> Jag fick idag 5 ex. av Ubuntuboken idag. HME Publishing har skänkt dem till Ubuntu Sverige. Funderar på vad vi ska använda dem till.
<kodein> balansera möbler
<gecko> HakanS: En kan du sända till en kär vän som mig
<jolaren> Satan. Testade med en ny kabel.. samma fel! KKan någon titta på min dmesg log? http://pastebin.com/MiSVdgwa
<spacebug-> jolaren: kanske nått här? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864115
<jolaren> eller här http://askubuntu.com/questions/117524/usb-device-not-accepting-address
<jolaren> lir tokig, det absolut sista för att allt ska rulla
<jolaren> ganska vitalt
<gecko> Vad jag blir less denna gamla laptop. Så fort jag matar in en CD/DVD så slocknar datorn
<jolaren> Det ÃförstÃ¥r jag mÃ¥ste vara ett ganska irriterande sid-moment.
<gecko> Eller slocknar gör den inte. Men det går inta att använda den pga att grafiken är borta
<Markk> jolaren: Fixa din teckenkodning kanske?
<jolaren> Ser bra ut här, men det ska jag göra.
<gecko> Ska jag verkligen måsta ge mig iväg och köpa en ny
<jolaren> åäö?
<Markk> nope
<gecko> Du ska ha UTF-8
<Markk> Jag kan avkoda både ISO-8859-1 samt UTF-8, men du leker inte i någon.
<Markk> Mm, UTF-8 är att föredra.
<jolaren> åäö
<Markk> Samma fel fortfarande.
<Markk> Vilken klient?
<jolaren> åäö
<jolaren> ./SET term_charset utf-8
<jolaren> irssi
<HakanS> Funderar på om vi ska lotta ut någon/några av böckerna.
<Markk> Okej
<jolaren> kanske borde starat screenen med u
<Markk> Du måste konfa upp lite mer än så.
<spacebug-> du skriver i utf-8 men skickar i iso-8859-1
<Markk> ja
<jolaren> Det blir bra från jobbet, sitter från htpcn.. så måste vara screenen
<Markk> 1	/set term_charset UTF-8
<Markk> 2	/set recode_autodetect_utf8 ON
<Markk> 3	/set recode_fallback UTF-8
<Markk> 4	/set recode ON
<Markk> 5	/set recode_out_default_charset UTF-8
<Markk> 6	/set recode_transliterate ON
<spacebug-> precis
<Markk> http://www.iovene.com/54/
<Markk> Sedan måste din terminal leka i UTF-8 också.
<jolaren> skriver aldrig från htpcn annars
<jolaren> åäö
<jolaren> brb
<spacebug-> "screen -U" för utf-8
<kets> Böcker? :D
<gecko> HakanS: Hur ska den lottningen gå till då ?
<HakanS> gecko: Vet inte. Vi får fundera på det. En tävling kanske?
<gecko> HakanS: Ok. Men inte för svåra frågor bara
<kets> skoj!!
<spacebug-> ubuntuboken? vad står i den då?
<spacebug-> hej Ezim
<Ezim> tjenis... igår upplevde jag något som fick mig minnas windows
<Ezim> Ezim, var glad och trodde äntligen fedora skulle vara den perfekta kde disten för en.
<Ezim> allt börja bra men slutade i bedrövelse
<Ezim> kdelibs krasch hela j-vla tiden
<Ezim> felmeddelande sluta aldrig poppa
<Ezim> :) närmaste windows upplevelsen under linux
<spacebug-> surt. Btw dina åäö är fel
<kodein> vems?
<spacebug-> jag fick rätsida på mina grejer i KDE igår
<Ezim> spacebug-, jaså?
<spacebug-> kodein: Ezims
<kodein> ser rätt ut här.
<Ezim> spacebug-, jag testat debian dist... kanske därför det ser konstigt ut
<spacebug-> skriv igen
<Ezim> ääää
<spacebug-> ah bra
<kodein> aao
<spacebug-> Ezim: iaf, rätt skumma fel tyckte dom men det funkar nu iaf
<Ezim> spacebug-, vad fick du göra?
<spacebug-> ta bort ett lib, lägga till ett script och använda pavucontrol
<Ezim> min förbannelse att jag gillar kde och kde 4.8.3 lirar ingen bra med kubuntu
<Ezim> spacebug-, hmm har du vilket lib?
<spacebug-> kdo.se mer modul kanske
<Ezim> spacebug-, eller buggrapporten? skulle vilja helst gå tillbaks till kubuntu.
<spacebug-> kde.so
<defektz> god, kväll
<spacebug-> Ezim: ja kolla min buggrapport
<Ezim> spacebug-, gör så.
<Ezim> spacebug-, jag kan den inte i huvudet
<Ezim> :)
<defektz> hur står det till ?
<spacebug-> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301069
<ubot2`> KDE bug 301069 in settings "starting phonon configuration the first time speeds up sound" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<Ezim> defektz, jag är väl på distro-hopp runda :)
<defektz> Ezim: ok :) vad testar du nu då?
<Ezim> spacebug-, zevenos... allt fungerar fint.. språket knasar
<Ezim> fick till problemet med .dmrc
<kets> hmm jag vet ingenting om kde och gnome o sånt, men ja undrar vad man har om man har ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<Ezim> varför utvecklaren använder gdm för en kdm dist fattar jag inte
<Ezim> kets, gnome/unity
<spacebug-> .dmrc skapas om varj gång? ingen fil man ska leka med. Mer troligen /etc/default/locale
<defektz> Ezim: zevenos alltså.
<kets> Ezim: kk tack
<Ezim> spacebug-, jag fixa det där tillslut. dock får jag inte allt på svenska.
<defektz> Ezim: är det det som är fullproppat med grejer
<Ezim> defektz, jepp... debian
<defektz> ?
<spacebug-> Ezim: har du alla svenska paket då? hur ser det ut som skriver locale i terminalen?
<Ezim> defektz, yes. den är bra om man kan leva med ha halv-svensk/engelsk översättning av grejer.
<defektz> jag leker fortfarande med stumpwm. det är hysteriskt kul tycker jag
<defektz> ok
<Ezim> spacebug-, http://paste.kde.org/492836/
<spacebug-> Ezim: du vill nog sätta LANGUAGE oxå
<Ezim> spacebug-, hur ser det ut på din?
<spacebug-> jag har såhär men det är för att jag vill ha programmen/systemet på engelska men svenska tangenter/tecken/datum mm. http://pastebin.com/gVXjHEpu
<Ezim> sv_SE:sv  för mig då?
<spacebug-> kan va nått sånt ja
<Ezim> ligger locale annorlunda i debian?
<spacebug-> sen måste ju alla paket va isntallerade language-pack-sv, language-pack-sv-base, language-pack-kde-sv-base, language-pack-kde-sv osv
<spacebug-> vet inte hur det är i debian
<spacebug-> ska dra ut  fika nu oxå .. hej så länge
<Ezim> :) ja du om jag visste
<K350> Vad använder folk för att göra den här typen av vanligt förekommande infosidor? ex: http://iptraf.seul.org/2.7/manual.html
<Haffe> javadoc?
<Haffe> pydoc?
<andol> I just det här fallet ser det ut att vara genererat från DocBook-XML med följande mallar - http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/dsssl/current/doc/
<K350> andol: Ah, toppen. Tusen tack! :-)
<Ezim> underbart... språkproblem snart fixad
<Ezim> :) nu behöver man inte dist-hoppa... hoppas
<Markk> Vilka språkproblem?
<Ezim> Markk, disten jag använder har lite problem med att få till saker på svenska.
<Markk> Okej.
<Markk> Därför jag alltid kör engelska.
<Ezim> Markk, :) du kommer nog gilla denna dist om du gillar debian..
<Markk> I don't
<Ezim> Markk, arch?
<Markk> Even worde
<Markk> worse*
<Ezim> Markk, hmm, gentoo?
<Markk> Nope
<Markk> haha
<phnom> Morrn
<defektz> morrn phom
<defektz> n
<phnom> The logic, I can't brain it: http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/05/30/powerful-flame-cyberweapon-tied-to-powerfully-angry-birds/
<realubot> HakanS: Ge till bibliotek?
<HakanS> realubot: Har funderat på det.
<realubot> Det är väl det bästa sättet att få spridning på böckerna.
<realubot> IRL i.a.f.
<realubot> HakanS: Skolbiliotek kanske? Gymnasieskolor med IT-inkriktning?
<lag^> Jahaja
<morten771> vad är det för böcker ni pratar om?
<morten771> att placera ut egenhändigt gjorda böcker på olika bibliotek låter som en skoj idé :-) man får fixa en egen streckkodslapp att sätta på också förstås
<kodein> EAN-same?
<phnom> Tror att märka samer med lappar kan få en tveksam mottagning.
<kodein> åas blir de upprörda av allt.
<kodein> nu blev jag lite påmind om min gammelfarbror som gick bort för en tid sedan. han kunde dra bra historier om lappjävlar :)
<HakanS> morten771: http://ubuntuboken.se/
<HakanS> Gemenskapen har blivit sponsrade med 5 ex. av förlaget.
<morten771> aha
<morten771> om man skulle vilja förse sitt bibliotek med en bok, men de inte är intresserade eftersom de får den gratis (jo bibliotekarier fungerar så), så skulle det vara intressant att placera in den i deras bokhyllor ändå samt hacka in den i deras databas så folk kan låna den :-D
<phnom> Det är en mörk dag idag, Mr. Trololololol har gått hädan. :(
<morten771> va?
<Dynamit> Snacka om skumt problem med det är inte Ubuntu relaterad, däremot Linux relaterad så det går nog bra ändå här. Min far har en Android telefon och när den har varit igång 1-2 dygn ibland bara någon timme så slutar virtuella tangentbordet funka som det ska, det går att få fram när det slutat funka men när man trycker så ser man inte att den har förstått att man har tryckt på bokstaven utan man måste backa ur virtuel
<Dynamit> la tangentbordet för att man ska se vad man har skrivit. Det som hjälper emot det är att starta om men det felet ska ju inte dyka upp ifrån början ens
<realubot> HakanS: Vad har du för idéer med boken då?
<realubot> *böckerna
<einand> gecko: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150856107652997.410669.583277996&type=1&notif_t=like
<gecko> Sådär. Jag jagade bort latheten och kör nu Linux Mint i denna laptop
<Ranelid> You want it? It's yours my friend.
<Ranelid> Stora tuppar
<Ranelid> Anvánder ni Linux?
<phnom> Var inte han bannad?
<gecko> Verkar vara stabilt i kanalen
<johnnyX> I don't think I was
<johnnyX> Pikachu, jag väljer dig.
<gecko> Eller det var stabilt till jag kom in :)
<johnnyX> Jag gillar ubuntu. Men jag vill hellre anvánda debian eftersom att debian ár sjukt kul som fan
<johnnyX> har anvánt debian i óver fyra 4r nu, fy fan va bra
<[Spooky]> johnnyX: Nä jag använder inte Linux..
<johnnyX> [Spooky]: Oh, boy!
<[Spooky]> *skrattar*
<maxjezy> linux är fake och gay
<[Spooky]> Var det ett troll eller?
<phnom> Japp
<phnom> Han har tydligen slutat spy ur sig Ranelid-texter, alltid något...
<[Spooky]> Ok, kanske inte ska mata han i fortsättningen då.. ;)
<maxjezy> Viktigt meddelande till allmänheten: Gäller boende i Sännan, Åled och östra delarna av Halmstad i Halland. Allmänheten uppmanas att inte använda vattnet eftersom det kan vara frätande och skadligt. För mer information lyssna på P4 Halland
<realubot> Kaffe nu bönder!
<realubot> HakanS: Kaffe!
<morten771> kaffe? det känns ju överflödigt, när det finns andra koffeindrycker :-d
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/over-10000-humble-bundles-sold-on-ubuntu-in-72-hours
<Ezim> cool
<larsemil> mmm verkligen
<spacebug-> Ezim: jag köpte i går =)
<spacebug-> igår*
<Ezim> spacebug-, coolt.. :)
<spacebug-> $25 ..inte för att jag spelar spel och de jag provade va inte kul men ändå..
<larsemil> jag köper alla bundlarna jämt
<larsemil> spelar heller aldrig
<larsemil> nästan
<spacebug-> :)
<larsemil> men tycker det är värt att uppmuntra plattformsoberoende utveckling
<spacebug-> precis min tanke
<spacebug-> skänkte även pengar till gnome och köpte lite grejer av canonical osv
<spacebug-> köper alltid appar till mobilen
<maxjezy> ni som inte vill spela men vill bidra, ge spelen till mig vetja!
<maxjezy> verkar som om det är ganska utbrett i linuxvärlden att köpa saker man inte använder
<spacebug-> hehe
<maxjezy> säkert 1av10 köper bara för att.
<maxjezy> läser iaf det som kommentar här och var
<maxjezy> funderar på att gå å steka på en hamburgare som jag bara ska slänga sen bara för att sponsra scan
<maxjezy> scan banan
<phnom> maxjezy: Lägg den i ett kuvert och posta till Afrika annars. Så kanske nån får nytta av den iaf.
<maxjezy> phnom, jag kan lägga den i ett kuvert och smeka på 8 frimärken, men inte posta,
<maxjezy> det skulle kännas allt för vettigt.
<maxjezy> jag vill bidra till att folk bara får sina pengar för produkter de skapar utan att någonsin nytja dem
<maxjezy> rök, brb!
<gecko> swecarp: NÃ¥gon fiskelycka idag ?
<swecarp> gecko,  har jobbat och sovit
<gecko> Rökare är också människor. Fast inte lika länge
<gecko> swecarp: Ok. Det hövs också tyvärr
<swecarp> gecko,  konstigt nog
<gecko> swecarp: Jag har laddat in Linux Mint i denna gamla laptop. Funkar bra
<maxjezy> gecko, fetma är farligare
<gecko> Knappast troligt
<swecarp> gecko,  ytterligare en till i listan av distar du instalerat
<gecko> swecarp: :) Jag gillar att testa
<gecko> och Mint bygger ju på ubuntu i grunden
<maxjezy> Mint kör väl både debian och ubuntu i grunden
<maxjezy> någon som vet om man kan installera svenska språk i windows utan att installera svenska windows
<gecko> Beror på vilken install man väljer
<maxjezy> 8:an, den där consumer bla bla.
<gecko> maxjezy: Gå till en winkanal för sådana frågor
<maxjezy> ja gjorde det men fick inget svar
<gecko> :D Perfekt support
<gecko> maxjezy: Men nu är det så att du kan installera vilka språk som helst oaktat vilket du nu har
<maxjezy> hittade det på egen hand men det verkar inte finnas svenska som val fast det finns en svensk 8:a
<morten771> maxjezy: tror du måste ha superdupermega versionen av windows för det. eller serverversion
<maxjezy> ah, får nog installera svenska iso avbildningen istället
<maxjezy> bara att ja ville slippa ladda 3gb
<Philip5> swecarp: verkar som du kanske får en fin julklapp i år
<Philip5> swecarp: kolla vad som väntas komma dagen före julafton :D   http://community.kde.org/Digikam/GSoC2012#Roadmap_and_Releases_Plan
<morten771> whut? tänka på julen redan? jultidningarna säljs ju iaf först _efter_ midsommar
<phnom> morten771: Det brukar ju iofs bli tidigare för varje år som går :PÅ
<swecarp> Philip5,  det blir årets julklapp
<sm7tcd> Någon som är duktig på att skapa SSH nyckel? Följer guiden på http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Servrar/Secure_ssh men det fungerar inte.
<gecko> Har du en smartphone och har funderingar på att lämna Svenska kyrkan. Detta är en skärmdump från min mobil. http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/6457/sc20120604222526.png
<markus> Tar dom pengar för det?
<_Trullo> för o va med i kyrkan ja
<_Trullo> gå ur nej
<_Trullo> länge sen jag gick ur, det är ju ett par tusen kr / år man lägger där till ingen nytta
<maxjesy> om man kunde gå ur staten lika lätt
<maxjesy> slippa pynta skatt vore en dröm
<gecko>  Flytta till Irak. Där betalar dom ingen skatt
<maxjesy> näe
<maxjesy> Irak ska visst inte vara så nice
<gecko> Förvisso. Men du vill slippa att betala skatt
<maxjesy> _Trullo, varför gick du ur?
<markus> jag har också gått ur svenska kyrkan
<maxjesy> markus, varför gick du ur då?
<markus> för jag ville inte betala massa pengar till svenska kyrkan. tycker inte dom gör så många bra saker
<maxjesy> jag tycker kyrkor bör finnas, men det går väl financiera underhållet med andra skatter antar jag
<markus> på vilket sätt ska skattepengar gå till kyrkor?
<maxjesy> ja, alltså så kyrkor blir reparerade osv, inte förfaller
<markus> det kan väl dom som använder kyrkorna göra
<maxjesy> jojo, fast riktigt så funkar det inte.
<markus> nähä?
<maxjesy> ska man säga samma sak om vägarna
<markus> ja
<maxjesy> de som använder vägarna kan laga dem
<maxjesy> fixa gropar osv
<markus> ja
<maxjesy> tror faktiskt mer pengar hade gått till kyrkorna än vägarna
<markus> däremot kollektivtrafik är ett allmänintresse och bör finansieras med sktt
<maxjesy> men de ska åka på vad?
<markus> inte alla de vägar som behövs för privatbilismen iaf
<maxjesy> jag har en tanke, man borde betala för vad man använder
<markus> men jag tycker nog inte det är fel att använda vissa skattepengar till vägar
<maxjesy> om man åker mycket bil får man betala mera
<maxjesy> och de som inte åker alls, slipper alla såna avgifter :)
<markus> det borde vara dyrare att åka bil
<markus> och gratis med kollektivtrafik =)
<markus> privatbilismen bör konkurreras ut med kollektivtrafik och taxi
<maxjesy> lastbilar med godståg
<markus> något mer eventuellt
<maxjesy> post med epost
<markus> håller inte med dig där
<maxjesy> angående post?
<markus> ja
<markus> allt går inte att e-posta
<maxjesy> snart så
<maxjesy> fattas bara några små variabler för att transportera materia via cybern
<maxjesy> tycker det är intressant att så många är negativa till kyrkan osv.
<maxjesy> anser att man inte behöver begravas osv, man kan lika gärna sopas ner i en gatbrunn
<maxjesy> men sen när någon annan närstående dör anser man att den kanske förtjänar en vettig begravning osv.
<maxjesy> tror hela den här hypen om att gå ur är en lobby-grej för att urarma det troende folket, utan tro på själen och godt kan man lika gärna sälja sig billigt till närmaste stat.
<maxjesy> tror svenska kyrkan borde erbjuda gratis wifihotspots
<maxjesy> det skulle locka till medlemskap och access till snabbt wifinät
<maxjesy> kyrkor finns ju trots allt nära de flesta boende i landet
<markus> maxjesy: vaddå urarma det troende folket, det finns inte bara ett troende folk som är de som går till kyrkan
<markus> dessutom kan man inte komma undan begravningsavgiften
<maxjesy> jag menar, att säga upp kyrkan är ett ställningstagande som blivit "lite kool"
<markus> dessutom kostar det mycket pengar att vara med
<maxjesy> så lätt att genomföra, för ynka tusenlappen som man spar
<maxjesy> ca 1000 kr om året betalar man
<maxjesy> i snitt som ungdom
<maxjesy> det är just lätt att gå ur kyrkan, men svårt att spara in på andra skatter
<maxjesy> vilket får mig att tro att lobby-gruppen vill ha en svag svensk kyrka
<maxjesy> man skriver artiklar om "hur rik svenska kyrkan är"
<maxjesy> och hur fel det är, men en rik stat klagar ingen på
<maxjesy> ändå är kyrkan de som tar hand om många svaga i samhället
<maxjesy> och det är ju fett PK, så länge det inte är kyrkan som gör det.
<markus> ska inte svenska kyrkan kunna stå på egna ben menar du?
<markus> varför ska de som inte sympatiserar med den tron betala mcyket
<maxjesy> jo, men ägorna måste säljas ut då
<markus> dessutom blir det väl mer än 1000kr om året?
<maxjesy> i det långa loppet säljer man bara ut sverige
<maxjesy> kyrkan äger mark som blir privatiserad i annat fall
<markus> jag oroar mig inte så mycket. det kommer finnas kyrkor kvar och om det bara fanns 20 kvar i sverige så skulle jag kunna tänka mig att staten går och och tvångsförvaltar dom =)
<markus> kyrkan är väl ganska privat
<maxjesy> jo, fast kyrkan säljer inte ut skog för skövling i den takt som privata aktörer gör
<markus> avgift till svenska kyrkan hos mig är 0.84 %
<markus> vilket blir ett antal tusenlappar baserat på min lön
<maxjesy> kyrkan är ju endå i förhållande med massor med människor i landet, svårt att göra samma sak som en enskild privataktör skulle göra
<markus> säg att min lön är 30k då blir kyrkoavgiften = 30k*0.84%*12månader= 3k om året
<markus> maxjesy: om det är som du säger så kommer det finnas massor av människor kvar som vill betala kyrkoavgift
<maxjesy> om du använder dig av kyrkan får du ganska mycket för pengarna
<markus> jag använder mig inte av kyrkan
<markus> jag tror inte på gud. däremot tycker jag ofta tvärt emot vad många troende tycker i politiska frågor och är inget jag vill stödja
<markus> det finns bra grejer kyrkan gör också
<markus> som viss socialt arbete
<maxjesy> jag tycker ofta likt kyrkans talespersoner och mer ofta ogillar det som kommer ur vanliga politiker
<markus> vanliga politiker väljer dock själva sin bibel
<gecko> Men för dom som är med i Svenska kyrkan så finns denna app för att hålla koll på vad som sker. http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/9199/sc20120604222450.png
<maxjesy> tycker den avgiften som kyrkan tar är ganska befogad, visst, den kanske inte är livsnödvändig, men vettig i det långa anser jag.
<maxjesy> tycker dock avgifter som skatteverket tar in är ofta helt fördömda att misslyckas
<maxjesy> ändamålen.
<maxjesy> som en starkare polis osv.
<markus> maxjesy: kan du förstå att det finns många som inte alls sympatiserar med kyrkan?
<markus> vad den står för osv
<HakanS> maxjesy och markus: Kan ni ta denna diskussion privat eller i en annan kanal.
<markus> HakanS: nej
<maxjesy> jo, fast det är ungefär som att dra alla över en kam
<maxjesy> HakanS, nej, för att det är väldigt dött här nu så det går bra här nu :)
<maxjesy> och vi håller god ton
<maxjesy> men nu tappa jag lite suget att ta det här vidare så någon annan får ta över
<markus> hehe
<markus> men maxjesy fortsätt betala du. du tycker ju svenska kyrkan står för en bra sak och du är säkert inte ensam
<maxjesy> jepp :)
<maxjesy> någon som har något godt recept på udda hamburgare?
<maxjesy> inte det vanliga lixom, senap kätchup osv.
<gecko> Undrar vart kanalens små krabater håller hus ikväll
<maxjesy> vilka är det?
<gecko> Eller är det för tidigt på kvällen kanske
<gecko> Iaf så är jag väldigt nöjd med min nya install av Mint i denna laptop
<gecko> Och som tur är så bygger den på ubuntu
<gecko> Finns iof även som en debian
<[Spooky]> gecko: Tugnt som bara den eller?
<maxjesy> jag var lika frälst i ubuntu jag med en gång i tiden
<maxjesy> fattar inte varför inte skiten ens går att installera på min hårdvara idag
<[Spooky]> maxjesy: Du kanske har för nya grejjer i din maskin?
<maxjesy> jag vet inte
<maxjesy> kan jag ha för mycket ram-minne?
<maxjesy> googlat min hårdvara och ingenting allt för illa dyker upp
<[Spooky]> Ingen aning, vet inte vad Ubuntu stöder max...
<maxjesy> lite små-problem som går att lösa
<maxjesy> 16 gb har jag ju bara
<maxjesy> tycker endå 32 gb vore minimum att stöda
<maxjesy> men ja vet inte vad som gäller
<[Spooky]> Men det borde väl kunna gå att googla fram vad max är?
<maxjesy> just grejen att det bara är ubuntu distar som inte funkar är grejen
<maxjesy> debian funkar
<maxjesy> skumt, även 32bitars ubuntu ska stöda upp till 64 gb ram
<maxjesy> fattar inte va som är den felande biten då
<maxjesy> cpu har stöd, gpu också, flera som använder samma moderkort som jag och får det att funka
<maxjesy> kan ett nätverskort få hela installationen att stanna innan den ens startat?
<gecko> maxjesy: 64 Gb ram i en 32 bitars ? Är du på fyllan
<maxjesy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<maxjesy> läs under fliken memory
<[Spooky]> maxjesy: Det är inte bios som strular för installationen då?
<gecko> Läs lite noga. det gäller en 64 bitars
<maxjesy> A 32-bit computer has a word size of 32 bits, this limits the memory theoretically to 4GB. This barrier has been extended through the use of 'Physical Address Extension' (or PAE) which increases the limit to 64GB although the memory access above 4GB will be slightly slower.
<[Spooky]> gecko: PAE gör att du kan ha stöd till 64gb på en 32-bit...
<gecko> Visst. Om du installerar pae
<maxjesy> [Spooky], jag vet inte alls, jag har inte pillat där
<gecko> En 64 bitars har inga begränsningar
<maxjesy> kan du ge mig tips om vad i bios som kan vara fel?
<[Spooky]> Vet att jag fick lustiga fel med Ubuntu installen och det var nått med video shadow inställning i biosen...
<gecko> men som default så finns inte pae i en 32 bitars
<[Spooky]> Typ 100 år sen jag pillade med det, så minns inte så bra hehe..
<x_link> Nä, man måste köra in det. Sen kan man ha över 4GB RAM.
<gecko> Precis
<maxjesy> kanske ska filma hur installen går till så ja kan få bättre hjälp
<[Spooky]> maxjesy: Har du ett ATI grafik kort?
<maxjesy> Nvidia
<maxjesy> 550ti
<maxjesy> i7 processor
<ePax> 0_o
<maxjesy> skalat ner datorn så inget onödigt skit sitter i
<[Spooky]> Hur långt kommer du i installen då?
<maxjesy> som cd/dvd
<maxjesy> ingenvart, typ, blinkar och sånt lite
<maxjesy> flyger förbi bussar eller vad de är
<maxjesy> siffror o grejer
<maxjesy> sen stannar det där och blinkar, har väntat ut det i typ 20 minuter
<maxjesy> men nada händer
<maxjesy> ska dra ner en iso bara
<[Spooky]> Men andra distar kan du lägga in?
<maxjesy> japp, de som inte innehålller ubuntu
<maxjesy> misstänker att det är casper grejen som stökar
<maxjesy> vad det nu är
<[Spooky]> Ett spöke.. ;) Haha den var lame :P
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> har för mig att det inte ens gick att installera virtuellt
<maxjesy> men ja ska testa det
<maxjesy> först
<gecko> Nu är det färdigt för idag
<[Spooky]> Men Fedora ska vara bra, minns inte om den är baserad på Ubuntu… Eller var det Redhat?
<gecko> KDE
<maxjesy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=32707
<[Spooky]> maxjesy: Men du får lycka till, jag ska nanna nu, var trevligt att tjata lite med dig.. Vi hörs..
<maxjesy> där är lite specs för min dator
<maxjesy> [Spooky], desamma! suysssa sött!
<[Spooky]> Nice ;)
<[Spooky]> Win8 nice eller?
<maxjesy> ja gud ja!
<maxjesy> men ja vill leka lite linux med
<ePax> maxjesy, windows 8? hur snabbt startar den?
<[Spooky]> Hehe, jag lär ju få testa Windows 8 på jobbet sen, sitter med Mac hema så vill inte lägga in wincrap i den.. ;) Nu natt natt...
<maxjesy> det startar typ på några sekunder
<ePax> som är 10? 30? 60? 120? :D på ett ungefär :D
<maxjesy> 5-10
<maxjesy> det är lite segt i början när jag startar min dator
<maxjesy> för då kommer den där "startskärmen" med vilken bios osv jag har
<maxjesy> den stannar ju alltid där någon sekund
<ePax> Jag menar det. När du klickar på knappen ON.
<maxjesy> ah men max 10 sekunder typ
<maxjesy> det är iaf betydligt snabbare än när jag hade någon KDE dist installerad
<ePax> Då har win blivit lite bättre. Har en ubuntu 64 bit med i3 och ssdisk och den startas på runt 15 sec bortset från grub.
<maxjesy> tog nog runt 40 sek att boota
<ePax> och bara 4 gb minne
<maxjesy> ja, 8 är mycket snabbare än 7an
<maxjesy> 7:an tog nog iaf 20 sek
<maxjesy> stänger även ner skitsnabbt
<maxjesy> de bästa är nog endå att mspaint fått sig en uppfräshning
<maxjesy> kanske va redan i windows 7, idk.
<ePax> Ubuntu 12.04  är uber snabb.. jag tror att det tar mellan 3-5 sekunder... man klickar på stäng av så kan man ta ner skärmen och innan man är halvvägs så är datorn avstängd.
<morten771> förut startade min dator snabbt.. men nya grafikkortet verkar vilja kommunicera med bildskärmen, vilket inte bildskärmen har lust med just då... så nu tar det en halv evighet innan grubmenyn kommer :-(
<maxjesy> jag tror man kan få ner boot-tiden ganska bra om man optimerar allt
<ePax> mmm... men jag har inte omptimerat någonting
<maxjesy> ska iaf köpa SSD disk, det lär ju göra datorn lite snabbare
<ePax> nytto howto :) http://xario.se/nagios-send-gsm-sms-notifications-with-usb-surf-comviq-dongle/
<morten771> linuxmint har väl skippat det där med startbild numera eftersom ändå ingen hinner se den typ?
<maxjesy> nej, jag blir inte fetare av att sitta här
<maxjesy> bäst att laga lite käk!
<morten771> den stora frågan är, måste du bli fetare? ;-)
<morten771> du kan ju vara spinkig som ett benrangel iofs
 * morten771 gillade microsoft paint i windows2.0... http://thecustomizewindows.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/history27.png
<maxjesy> näe jag är bara hungrig, har ätit 2 tidigare men det mättar sällan en längre stund
<morten771> hm.. det där kanske är windows1 föresten men paint ser lika ut i win2
<maxjesy> snyggt
<morten771> aha... mättnadskänslan vara inte? du får satsa på lite fetare mat och skippa bröd kanske
<K350> morten771: är win 2 gratis tillgänglit på nätet numera?
<morten771> alla program är gratis tillgängliga på nätet :-D
<K350> morten771: _Jag menar lagligt.
<morten771> fast microsoft misstycker förståss. det har de alltid gjort.... :)
<morten771> du vet... copyright varar för evigt minus en dag.
<K350> morten771: win 1.0 fanns att hämta tidigare
<K350> morten771: men win 1.0 är ju inte mycket mer än en filhantrare i stil med Norton Commander
<morten771> whut? från microsoft? det trodde jag inte om dom.
<K350> morten771: Det är ingen produtk de kan sälja längre :-)
<morten771> ja 1.0 var väl väldigt mycket grafisk skal till dos... och namnet till trots så fanns det inga fönster, allting var maximerat
<morten771> eller ja två "fönster" kunde vara maximerade brevid varandra. som tillexmpel miniräknaren och klockan på halva skärmen var
<K350> ehm så mycket grafiskt är det ju inte
<K350> Det där kommer ju med win 3.11
<K350> eller kanske tidigar emed OS2..ingen aning
<morten771> iofs... "fönster" då syftade väl iofs inte på det vi kallar fönster, utan snarare på att man kan scrolla i ett program. den synliga delen av ett ordbehandlingsdokument var ett "fönster" till ordbehandlingsdokumentet. typ.
<K350> morten771: win 2 kan du hursomhelst köra i DosBox om du saknar något från den versionen :-)
<morten771> :-D
<morten771> jag körde win2.0 program i windows3 faktiskt. på den gamla goda tiden hehe. Win2-program är inte kompatibla med win3 men om man öppnade dem i borlands resurseditor så fixade den till dem så de gick att köra i win3.....
<einand> Win 2.0 program fungera utmärkt i Windows 3.1 iaf
<morten771> win2.0 var faktiskt rätt ok. var bra för grafisk utskrift på matrisskrivaren. man fick stå ut med att det tog en stund att printa bara :-)
<morten771> ja de kanske fixade bättre sen. jag körde win3.0 rätt länge
<einand> jag hade en sådan skrivare, råkade skriva ut en affärs budget från 80 talet till 92, tog typ 3 dagar
<morten771> sen kom ju truetype fonterna med 3.1
<morten771> hahahaha!
<morten771> att du lät den fortsätta efter typ 2-3 timmar? jikes...
<einand> inte jag som stod för papperna ;)
<einand> nja, vet inte om det tog 3 dagar på riktigt, eftersom pappret tog slut, tömde iaf några boxar med papper
<K350> Du kanske hade en väldigt stro font? :-)
<einand> gösses vad jag slösa papper på den tiden. Skrev ju ut en simcity karta med, på typ 80kvm för den fyllde precis hela lägenheten
<morten771> Helvetica 48 punkter?
<morten771> haha... mmmm jag skrev också ut en simcitykarta att hänga på väggen. var väl 4x6 ark eller så kan jag tro
<einand> och idag är man pappers motståndare
<morten771> ett par lätta tunna svartvita skärmar i A4-format med upplösning på åtminstone 300dpi vore bra att ha.
<morten771> att ha istället för papper menar jag
<einand> e-ink skärmar
<morten771> mmm. fast jag skulle nog vara för snål för att köpa även om de fanns....
<einand> nja, om det fanns för ca 400kr hade jag köpt
<einand> då skall dom vara i a4 format
<morten771> men det är klart, om en skärm kostar som en låda skrivarpapper.. dååå.....
<morten771> japp. absolut a4.
<einand> en femtiolapp
<einand> jo
<einand> hur svårt är det att thitta hur länge tidpunkten i göteborg är öppen
<morten771> om jag fick väldig teknikfetishistköplust nån dag (inte helt omöjligt) skulle jag kunna tänka mig för 998 kr och 50 öre också :-)
<morten771> har de ingen websida som berättar det?
<einand> troligtvis, men hittar inte
<realubot> morten771: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?k=1375&o=lokal_rank#prodlista
<einand> realubot: hur länge är tidpunkten i NET öppen?
<realubot> Vad pratar du om?
<realubot> NET?
<einand> Nils Erikson terminalen
<realubot> Jaha. Jag har ingen aning. Varför kollar du inte på nätet?
<einand> hittar inte
<morten771> logiskt sett så måste det ju vara på tidpunkten.net  :-)
<realubot> "Buses, trams and ferries run by Västtrafik (0771-41 43 00) make up the city's public transport system; there are Tidpunkten information booths selling tickets and giving out timetables inside Nils Ericson Terminalen (7am-10pm Mon-Fri, 9am-10pm Sat, 9am-7pm Sun)"
<einand> tack
<morten771> realubot: vad mesiga upplösningar... 3600 pixel i höjdled borde det väl vara iaf... alltså
<realubot> einand: "Vi har öppet måndag–fredag kl 06.00–22.00, lördagar kl 09.00–22.00 och söndagar kl 09.00–19.00."
<morten771> få se a4 300dpi  det blir  2520x3564 och så 400spänn sådär...
<realubot> einand: http://www.vasttrafik.se/#!/om-vasttrafik/kontakta-oss/vara-vasttrafikbutiker/?scrollToPage=[%22574%22]
<realubot> Det var inte det enklaste att hitta ...
<realubot> morten771: Upplösningen duger nog för att läsa svart/grå text på vit/grå bakgrund.
<realubot> Jag har en ebokläsare.
<realubot> En iRiver Story.
<realubot> Den fungerar utmärkt att läsa på. Jag saknar wifi och så hade läsplattan gärna fått vara lite större och klara formateringen i pdf-filer bättre.
<realubot> Tabeller m.m. visas dåligt på ebokläsaren.
<morten771> "standard"upplösningen 4K (UHDTV1 3840x2160) vore kanske nått att hoppas på i framtiden på en epapper i a4
<realubot> morten771: Den största fördelen med e-ink är att e-ink återger texten på ett mer naturligt vis eftersom skärmen inte är bakgrundsbelyst och att batteritiden är väldigt lång eftersom skärmen visar en statisk bild mellan växlingarna.
<realubot> Så fungerar skärmarna på e-ink-skärmarna i.a.f.
<morten771> japp. ja ska man ha nått som ersätter papper så måste det ju vara som inte är bakgrundsbelyst ja
<morten771> batteritiden är kanske inte helt superkritisk dock, bara den håller en arbetsdag utan uppladdning. vad kan det bli.. ett par tusen sidväxlingar?
<ewook> gleh.
<morten771> nä om man skulle växla till sovläge nu då...
<morten771> eller wooka några ewoks? kanske inte
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-05
<K350>  
<K350> hepp
<morten771> hepphepp
<K350> leker lite med ngrep bara...
<morten771> aha
<kets> :-)
<kets> ska se nån film..
<ePax> Det här var smart av mig :) dubbel backup :) kör rsync från en burk till en annan direkt till ubuntu one delad mapp som syncas med ubuntu one
<Barre> morrn
<spacebug-> morrn
<Barre> ser ut att bli hyffsat väder idag ialla fall
 * Barre häpnar över hans klassiska väderklysha
<Barre> åååå... bilen går bra?
<spacebug-> hehe
<amelia> Barre: du börjar bli gammal. sånt säger bara gamla människor.
<kodein> håll er borta från min trädgård, förgrommade ongar
<larsemil> morrn
<Markk> Barre: Ja, möe bättre än igår.
<larsemil> php nerds. define("EMIL", 1337); finns det någon funktion som returnerar namnet på konstanten om man har värdet. typ. whatNameOfConstant(1337);
<larsemil> jag förstår att 1337 kan finnas definierat flera gånger
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTExMzA
<markus> larsemil: hur skulle det gå till och varför skulle du behöva det?
<markus> gör en hashtable / keymap
<drmegahertz> get_defined_constants(), men det här låter inte som en bra idé
<markus> våga vägra php
<drmegahertz> +1, om man har möjlighet
<larsemil> php sätter betydligt mer mat på bordet än något annat språk i mitt fall.
<larsemil> fast det kanske finns en import salary i python?
<drmegahertz> larsemil: har inte sett efter :) men import antigravity duger gott för mig
<markus> larsemil: ivf låter det som en väldigt oortodox lösning
<larsemil> markus: ja. hade inte gjort det egentligen
<larsemil> markus: men det handlade om att printa ut vilken debuglevel loggmeddelandet hade. att istället för att i loggen skriva loglevel: 3 faktiskt skriva ut DEBUG eller FATAL
<larsemil> men jag löste det
<jolaren> åäö
<larsemil> jolaren: ^a
<jolaren> sitter på jobbet
<jolaren> :(
<jolaren> var ute idag och letade efter en sladd, gick till 10 butiker för att hitta en ca-42'a
<jolaren> no go
<coobra> någon som kan kde här? hur byter man tema  ?
<larsemil> coobra: http://techie-buzz.com/foss/changing-wallpapers-and-themes-in-kde-4-4.html
<coobra> larsemil: <3
<larsemil> coobra: värsta tricket. jag använde en grej som heter gooogle
<Ezim> :)
<Hund_> Man har misslyckas fatalt som DE om användarna måste googla för att kunna byta tema. :P
<coobra> larsemil: ohh vilken mordern kille du är :p
<larsemil> Hund_: word. men gnome3 är inte bättre. där kan man knappt ändra något alls.
<Hund_> larsemil, jag gillar inte GNOME 3 heller. :)
<larsemil> Hund_: inte jag heller
<larsemil> Hund_: vad gillar du?
<Hund_> larsemil, wmfs använder jag.
<larsemil> tiling hit och tiling dit. jag klarar inte sånt
<Hund_> larsemil, haha. :) Jag gillade inte det heller. Men när GNOME 3 kom ut för ett år sedan blev jag tvungen att se mig om efter något nytt. Tiling var långt ifrån mitt förstahandsval, men redan efter några dagar med det var jag fast. Nu kommer jag aldrig kunna byta till något annat.
<Ezim> Hund_, kde :).
<Ezim> larsemil, unity är stabilt, vackert och snabbt. dock arbeta med unity kändes frustrerande.
 * gecko funderar på att åka ut och göra samhället osäkert
<larsemil> Ezim: absolut. men det är något med unity som gör att det inte helt känns som att komma hem ändå
<gecko> Kankse det dagliga besöket på dataaffären
<gecko> Alltid finns det väl något att köpa som jag egentligen inte behöver
<drmegahertz> säljer dom bitar i lösvikt?
<Ezim> larsemil, instämmer. dock med lite extension så man kan anpassa sitt arbetssätt så kommer den vara bäst
<Hund_> Ezim, du borde ändra teckenkodningen till UTF-8.
<Ezim> Hund, hmm så du ser heller inte?
<Ezim> Hund, jag har utf-8
<Ezim> :(
<Hund_> Ezim, nope. :)
<Ezim> är det så för er andra också?
<einand> drmegahertz: inte bitar men chips ;)
<drmegahertz> gott!
 * gecko har hållit nya Samsung S3 i sin hand igår. Jag är förälskad
<gecko> Men 6300 kr. Jisses
<einand> jag undrar vad jag skulle göra med en SGS3 jämfört med en telefon för 1000kr
<einand> batteritiden är längre på denna jag har
<einand> båda kör android
<einand> enda är lite sämre cpu och skärm.
<gecko> einand: Jag vet tyvärr inte vad just du skulle göra
<einand> nja, jag försöker bara komma på vad
<gecko> Ok
<einand> tycker främst batteriet är för klent, för att vara prisvärd
<gecko> Den är som en dröm i handen
<gecko> Mobilt data går mot nya höjder
<Ezim> gecko, ser du mina öäå?
<gecko> Ezim: Jodå. Inga problem
<einand> Ezim: japp
<gecko> Undrar varför det tar sådan tid för fruntimmer att göra sig iordning?
<Ezim> Hund, problemet verkar då vara hos dig.
<gecko> Tänk att måsta välja rätt handväska så det passar ihop
<gecko> Suck
<einand> gecko: ha den i fickan
<einand> gecko: vad kommer du göra med din telefon?
<gecko> einand: Massor av roliga saker. Ringa kommer på andra plats
<einand> Viktigt meddelande till allmänheten: Gäller boende i Sennan i Halland. Allmänheten uppmanas att inte använda vattnet eftersom det kan vara frätande och skadligt. För mer information lyssna på P4 Halland. → Läs mer
<einand> varför börja min webläsare spamma det där?
<gecko> Önskereprisen som nu är gamla nyheter
<gecko> nu verkar det som kvinnan är klar. Adjö
<larsemil> gecko einand: jag har en S3. den är helt underbar
<einand> larsemil: Vad använder du din SGS3 till?
<larsemil> einand: mail jobb och så lite spel. mest de två tidigare.
<realubot> Jag hade prioriterat mail, surf, bateritid och stor/bra skärm på en Android-lur.
<einand> larsemil: vad ingår i "jobb"?
<einand> jag tror allt skiter sig på momentet "spel" nog därför jag inte behöver en SGS3
<einand> realubot: håller med, varför gör ingen riktig feta batterier, för min del gör det inget om mobilen väger som den gjorde för 3 år sedan
<larsemil> einand: mail, ssh, kalender, ringa, smsa, facebook, twitter.
<einand> ok, tja, då kan jag faktiskt inte se nått som skiljer oss åt, förutom spelbilten och facebook
<einand> larsemil: tack för informationen
<larsemil> einand: men jag har ju haft en desire z innan, och sg3 har bättre batteritid även om jag spelar på den
<einand> :)
<einand> larsemil: själv köpte jag en Motorola Defy Mini, just pga batteritiden och för den är vattentät
<larsemil> så stor skärm + bättre prestanda + längre batteritid == win
<einand> :)
<Ezim> Philip5, tjenis guru..
<einand> gillar dock att dom har EQ för samtal
<Philip5> Ezim: tjena
<Ezim> llt väl?
<Philip5> jodå, har fått lite requests på digikam 2.6 final som släpptes upstream för ett gäng timmar sedan
<einand> känns som det är någon tv spelsmässa, eller så har idg bara fått allmänt dille
<Ezim> Philip5, nice nice... :)
<Philip5> så blir väl även swecarp glad
<Ezim> haha tror det
<Philip5> inte riktigt bestämt om jag ska bygga det efter debians eller ubuntus paketuppsättning bara
<Ezim> Philip5, debians är väl inte helt fel.
<Ezim> då ändå kubuntu kör det sättet
<Philip5> nej de kör eget
<Philip5> och debian en annan
<Ezim> Philip5, jaså? visste inte.
<Philip5> alltså hur de splittat upp innehållet i digikam i olika paket och vad de heter
<Ezim> Philip5, kör den som då är lättast för dig.
<larsemil> einand: mm är väl e3 nu
<einand> larsemil: jo, verkar som det
<einand> yrk, pissväder det är då
<Philip5> här skiner solen
<Ezim> Philip5, jepp.. :)
<Ezim> Philip5, :) jag testkör debian just nu...
<Ezim> bättre än vad jag hade förväntat mig faktiskt
<Philip5> ok
<Ezim> självklart kde
<Ezim> :)
<Philip5> viken version av debian?
<Philip5> sid eftersom du är en gambler
<Ezim> Philip5, utvecklaren av zevenos har tagit både från wheezy och sid
<einand> skrev min tredje kommentar på idg någonsin. Betyder det att jag sagta förvandlas till ett troll?
<kodein> åh
<kodein> är det ännu en debianbaserad distribution?!
<Ezim> kodein, jepp..
<kodein> hurra!
<Ezim> kodein, dock direkt baserad :)..
<kodein> det är ju ingen av derivaten som fixar det enda stora problem jag har med debian
<kodein> nämligen att de ska envisas med att dela upp alla paket i -dev, -doc, -bin, -vfsh
<kodein> glömde visst -dbg
<Ezim> :)
<larsemil> jag behöver ha tag på en pcmcia disk. någon som vet vart man kan få tag i det? fråga inte varför...
<larsemil> HeMan: är inte det sånt ni har?
<larsemil> ^^
<larsemil> hade
<einand> larsemil: pcmcia till esata känner jag till
<kodein> larsemil: ebay
<einand> folk sparar skit http://i.imgur.com/3tiIZ.jpg
<Ezim> Philip5, håller du på bygger digikam? :)
<Philip5> jupp
<Ezim> :) du är snabb... som vanligt först ute
<kodein> först med det sista
<Barre> amelia: sorry för sen response, men JAG ÄR INTE GAMMAL!! ;P
<Barre> larsemil: jag kan ha en sådan i min skräplåda, någon speciell storlek?
<morten77> en man är inte äldre än han känner sig
<Philip5> Ezim: annars brukar jag få höra att jag är en latmask av dig... ;)
<Ezim> Philip5, nää, inte när det kommer till digikam.
<Philip5> hehe
<morten77> latmask är bra. om alla vore latmaskar så blev färre krig gjorda. eller nått.
<Barre> bra retorik :) ebola är bra. Om alla hade ebola så blev färre krig gjorda ;P
<kodein> stämmer
<morten77> :-D
<swecarp> Philip5, kan du kolla på kden live ett problem har uppståt
<swecarp> Philip5,   libmlt4 är  ersatt i en uppdatering med  libmlt5
<Philip5> swecarp: hu då menar du?
<swecarp> det kom en upp datering igår som tog bort limlt4 och ersatte den med libmlt5
<Philip5> swecarp: vart får du den ifrån då?
<Philip5> den är inte officiell eller från mig
<swecarp> kedenlive blev avinstalerat och nu kan jag inte ladda det igen då bgeroendenas inte stämmer
<swecarp> uppdateringen av libmlt kom från kubuntu
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> det tror jag inte
<Philip5> men jag ser att det kommit en uppdatering av mlt uppströms som någon ppa du använder måste ha packat
<Philip5> så blir det mix av versioner som inte funkar för dig
<swecarp> nu såg jag vart den kom ifrån från sunad ppa platsen där kdenlive ligger
<Philip5> låter mer troligt
<Philip5> men jag ska nog också packa den när jag fixat digikam 2.6 final som jag packar nu :)
<swecarp> Philip5,  det konstiga är att sunab även har kdenlive det är ju den ppa som ligger på hemsidan det är derför jag blev kkonfys
<swecarp> nu backar jag och tarbort libmlt5
<swecarp> så final är klar nu på digikam
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> släpptes inatt
<swecarp> blir det debian way eller ubuntuway
<Philip5> ubuntu
<Philip5> fast jag misstänker att de kommer köra lika senare
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> nu är digikam om instalerad ifrån ditt ppa
<swecarp> trorjag
<Philip5> digikam?
<Philip5> kdenlive menar du?
<swecarp> just det kdenlive är lite trött idag
<Haffe> Suck.
<Haffe> Nu känner jag mig frustrerad.
<swecarp> stånk och stön
<swecarp> Haffe,  vad är dte
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> grub installerades inte ordentligt och nu är min dator trashad.
<swecarp> Haffe,  illa
<swecarp> phnom,  morn
<Philip5> går ju alltid att fixa grub i efterhand
<Philip5> tråkigt kanske men
<swecarp> nä nu skall hundarna ha mat och sedan en prommenad
<gecko> Jag har fått ett delikat symtom i en äldre dator jag fått. Vid uppstart så måste jag trycka F1 för att gå vidare. hur blir jag av med detta?
<Haffe> Byt batteri på moderkortet.
<gecko> Haffe: Skulle det räcka menar du. men den håller ju bios-inställningarna så batteriet lär inte vara slut
<gecko> Men det är iaf värt att testa det
<gecko> En inte alltför stor kostnad
<gecko> Nog blir man less på affärer ibland. Jag köpte en extern CD/DVD som kopplas till USB. Och när jag kommer hem så saknas strömadaptern :( Och dom har stängt tidigt
<gecko> Gissa vilka som kommer att få det hett om öronen på torsdag
<maxjesy> Elgiganten?
<gecko> Nä. Den lokala dataaffären här
<kodein> min externa cd/dvd som kopplas till usb drivs via usb
<kodein> hej gusnan
<gusnan> hejhej kodein
<gecko> Ja nu ser jag att det funkar utan en strömadapter
<gecko> Men en strömadapter ska följa med
<johanbr> kan nån rekommendera ett billigt kontantkort till mobil för att användas ett par veckor? helst både samtal och data, men kommer inte att användas speciellt mycket
<Haffe> På onsdag är det ärtsopa, på torsdag dricks det punch.
<gecko> Jag förmodar att strömadaptern är till för om ström via usb inte räcker till
<gecko> Men nu tror jag själva f-n är lös
<gecko> Det blir samma problem med en extern CD-läsare som den interna. När jag startar en Cd försvinner grafiken
<gecko> Ganska festligt att läsa manualen för denna externa läsare. Det KRÄVS windows :)
<gecko> Vilka dumheter
<gecko> Man borde anmäla dom till JO
<gecko> Hm. Jämo heter det nog
<K350> NÃ¥gon som vet hur man byter editor i mixmaster?
<Philip5> swecarp: jagar en knasighet med digikam nu bara. en irriterande grej som inte borde bli men kan vara kdes fel
<Philip5> swecarp: så är det ju fotboll
<Ezim> tjenis swecarp
<Ezim> :) har Philip5 ännu givit dig din present?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> jag håller på presenten till mig själv
<larsemil> Barre: tror det löste sig
<Barre> larsemil: huh?
<Barre> vadå.. har du  pockat på min uppmärksamhet
<swecarp> nu är jag på plats
<swecarp> Philip5,  Ezim  hejsan
<Philip5> swecarp: digikam 2.6 final har en ny startbild :)
<swecarp> ok nu skall jag ut en sväng vi hörs senare
<defektz> hörrni! :)
<defektz> jag fyller 30 imorgon. jag önskar mig hitech-prylar.
<larsemil> 15:32 #ubuntu-se: < Barre> larsemil: jag kan ha en sådan i min skräplåda, någon speciell storlek?
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> hur kan man spela med min dator
<Peyam> jag vill köpa två handkontroller
<Peyam> och spela
<Peyam> kan man det med datorn?
<larsemil> ja det kan man
<larsemil> bara att köpa en usb-kontroller
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> var?
<Peyam> e det ngt peciellt jag borde tänka på?
<Peyam> Kan du snälla hjälpa mig med det? Jag har knappt spelat några spel i mitt liv
<larsemil> en playstation2-dosa med en usbkonverter på funkar riktigt bra
<Peyam> vad kostar det? och vilka spel kan ja spela med dem?
<larsemil> ingen aning vad det kostar och alla spel som har stöd för joystick skulle jag väl säga
<Peyam> kan jag köpa ps3 kontroller istället?
<Barre> larsemil: ahhh... dåså..
<Barre> då slipper jag leta när jag kommer hem
<Ezim> swecarp, :) snart har man digikam hos sig...
<swecarp> det6 vet jag har pratat med byggmästaren om det tifdigare idag
<Ezim> swecarp, hmm jag menar snart har jag det :P.
<swecarp> jasså du jag trodde att du menade att jag snart har den
<Ezim> :)
<spacebug-> hur går det med ditt KDE Ezim ?
<Ezim> spacebug-, bra :)...
<spacebug-> gött
<spacebug-> kubuntu eller nått annat?
<Ezim> spacebug-, mina fedora problem berodde på att nvidia blobs och deras senaste glibc ej lirade ej...
<Ezim> så jag fick världens besvär
<Ezim> spacebug-, zevenos..
<swecarp> Ezim,  som vanligt då
<Ezim> :) swecarp är trött på mig :P
<swecarp> :)
<Ezim> :) vill man ha det stabilt kör man xubuntu
<Ezim> slipper man kdelibs och allt annat huvudvärk
<Ezim> men man råkar :) gilla kde mest
<kodein> vill man ha det stabilt kör man integrity nonstop
<spacebug-> ok
<Ezim> spacebug-, förstå kodein :) är konst..
<spacebug-> jag gillar ju unity
<spacebug-> hehe
<Philip5> swecarp: har du sett vad som ligger uppladdat på min ppa och väntar på att byggas?
<Ezim> spacebug-, unity är snyggt, snabbt och stabilt... men jag gillade ej arbeta med unity
<Ezim> fick ont i huvudet..
<swecarp> Philip5,  nej men jag kangissa digikam
<Philip5> kanske, kanske inte ;)
<spacebug-> Ezim: tar lite tid att vänja sig men sen är det smidigt. Dock använder jag inte HUD (än) hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-, kan vara så.. dock kändes det inte rätt behöva vänja sig.. jag haft lätt för alla DE jag testat..
<Ezim> unity var nog första som fick mig att vilja gå tillbaks till något annat
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-, dock var den bra mycket snabbare än kubuntu, som är nog den snabbaste kde disten därute.
<spacebug-> ok
<Ezim> spacebug-, som sagt med lite extension som gnome shell har så kommer unity vinna tillbaks flesta som lämna ubuntu pga unity
<Ezim> då den känns bra mycket mognare än cinnamon som är fork av varje gnome extension därute.
<spacebug-> jag känner inte direkt att jag saknar nått i unity som det är nu även om det går att ställa in mycket mer i KDE. Aja, jag har ju båda installerade så ;)
<Philip5> spacebug-: heja kde! :D
<Philip5> kde for the winners!
<Philip5> kde rules! :D
<spacebug-> tsss
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> :) kde for the people
<Ezim> tror däremot unity skulle vara bäst på touch-skärmar
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Kan ngn hjälpa mig . Jag vill kunna spela med min dator med kontroller.
<Peyam> kan ngn hjälpa mig med vad jag behöver köpa?
<Philip5> beror väl på vad du har och hur mycket du vill lägga
<Peyam> hur mkt det kostar kan ja fundera på sen
<Philip5> då är det meningslöst
<Philip5> kan man ju säga en monsterdator
<Peyam> Jag har en datorn
<Peyam> jag vill kunna spela med den
<Peyam> CS kanske
<Philip5> vad har du då?
<Peyam> Jag har en som jag byggde själv
<gecko> Godmorgon folket. Har trynat i TV-fotöljen.
<Peyam> intel i5 2500
<Peyam> integrerat grafikkort
<Peyam> 4 Gb RAM
<Philip5> då behöver du nog mest ett bättre grafikkort
<Peyam> jag tänkte köpa.. datorn krånglar med Ubuntu
<gecko> Räcker det med att byta batteri på moderkortet för att slippa trycka F1 för att starta en dator
<Peyam> tkr man f1 för o starta datorn?
<Peyam> Philip5:  grafikkort är inte billiga asså
<gecko> Eller inte starta kanske. Men fortsätta att boota
<Philip5> billigare än en helt ny dator
<Peyam> Philip5: kan du komma med förslag?
<gecko> Strike F1 för att fortsätta
<Philip5> Peyam: jag gillar ju nvidia med framför allt linux så ett nvidia geforce gtx560
<Peyam> länka?
<Philip5> googla, finns från olika tillverkare
<Peyam> nvidia tillverkas av nvidia?
<Philip5> jo men korten tillverkas av olika
<Peyam> vad kostar den?
<Philip5> de gör bara chipen
<Philip5> strax under 2000 kr
<Peyam> http://www.pixmania.se/se/se/7497585/art/gigabyte/geforce-gt-430-oc-1-gb-gd.html?srcid=910&CodePromo=oui
<Peyam> men vad e det för fel på min egen
<Philip5> det är inte lika bra men funkar också
<Peyam> min ska enligt recensionerna klara av de flesta fel
<Peyam> spel
<Peyam> *
<Philip5> jag skulle inte lita så mycket på en inbyggd grafikkrets på cpun för spel
<Peyam> annars köper jag en
<Peyam> en ekelt spel skulle den klara av
<Peyam> f
<Peyam_> Philip5:  E det gamepad jag söker?
<Peyam_> pratar med dig sagbab
<gecko> ezim realubot : sätt fart på kanalen nu era slöfockar
<swecarp> gomorron gecko
<gecko> swecarp: godmorgon storfiskaren
<swecarp> Philip5,  hoppas att 2.6 är uppe i morgon
<swecarp> gecko,  hur har du det
<gecko> swecarp: Jag har tagit fram mina fiskegrejor. Tänkte ta mig i kragen detta år och blöta kroken
<swecarp> wow flugfiske eller spinfiske
<gecko> swecarp: mete och haspel
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> wb Philip5
<gecko> swecarp: Förr var jag som en fiskmås
<swecarp> wb p
<gecko> swecarp: men det behövs en rejäl update av utrustningen ser jag
<Philip5> danke schön
<swecarp> jasså dax att spenders hela data budgeten på fiske prylar
<Philip5> swecarp: när man kan lägga den på fotoprylar!!! :D
<gecko> swecarp: Nja men lite nya grejor behövs nog. Inga större kostander
<Ezim> Philip5, nya splash-bilden i digikam är snygg.
<Ezim> :) ger en somrig känsla
<swecarp> Philip5,  om jag kunde sälja mina fiske grejer så skulle jag nog kunna köpa en d3x
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> swecarp: eller en D4 ;)
<swecarp> :)
<gecko> I morgon så ska vår kommunordförande hålla tal på nationaldagen. Jag har laddat upp med ruttna ägg
<Ezim> haha gecko :) du är skön...
<gecko> lägger upp det på tuben sen
<gecko> Om jag hinner innan finkan vill säga
<Ezim> :) gecko varför ogillar du kommunordföranden så mycket?
<gecko> Ezim: Ja du. det ä för mycket att skriva allt här. Maktfullkomlighet och diktatorfasoner
<Ezim> gecko, okej.. på honom/henne bara :)..
<gecko> För att inte prata om härskarteknik i sin fulla blom
<Ezim> :) gecko känns som du ogillar personen
<gecko> Ezim: Precis. men inte personen som sådan. bara allt han gör och säger. Du skulle bara veta
<Ezim> gecko, ogillar sådana typer.. så jag förstår dig redan
<gecko> Ezim: Sina släktingar får alla stora jobb inom kommunen tex
<swecarp> ok dax att krama kudden
<gecko> swecarp: Vi höres
 * gecko funderar på att göra swecarp sällskap. fast inte i samma säng
<Ezim> :)
<Peyam> u har jag köpt skiten
<Peyam> två gamepad
<Peyam> vad ska jag köpa för spel?
<Peyam> om jag laddar ner en spel som är .iso. ska jag bränna det på skiva först?
<SBW> Du kan använda daemon tools för att mounta den istället
<HakanS> daemon tools finns väl inte till Ubuntu?
<SBW> Nej det gör det inte. Såg "spel" och ".iso" och tänkte direkt på windows >.<
<SBW> Aldrig laddat ner en .iso till en linux dist men är det inte bara att dubbel klicka på den för att mounta den?
<realubot> https://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/01/world/middleeast/obama-ordered-wave-of-cyberattacks-against-iran.html?_r=1
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<realubot> einand: Jag har t.o.m. övervägt en surfplatta med 3g istället för en mobiltelefon. Dock löser det nog inte problemet med batteritiden ...
<realubot> Däremot så hade man fått en riktig skärm.
<Philip5> maxjesy: sover du?
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-06
<Philip5> någon vaken?
<Markk> Lite grand så.
<Philip5> funkar den här länken för dig? http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=56460
<Philip5> går den till "Nominering till TC och TL Sommaren 2012"?
<realubot> LÃ¥gstatuskanal.
<Markk> Ojdå, nu hann jag inte svara Philip5.
<Barre> morrn morrn
<andol> godagens
<bamsefar> Morrn
<gecko> Grattis fosterlandet
<kodein> leve regeringsformen
<Haffe> Leve utfattiga franska bedragare.
<kodein> charlataner
 * gecko förbereder dagens äggkastning
<Haffe> Leve lögnaktiga psykopater.
<kodein> jag kommer osökt att tänka på "There are two novels that can change a bookish fourteen-year old's life: The Lord of the Rings and Atlas Shrugged. One is a childish fantasy that often engenders a lifelong obsession with its unbelievable heroes, leading to an emotionally stunted, socially crippled adulthood, unable to deal with the real world. The other, of course, involves orcs."
<kodein> 'I have to say I found Ayn Rand’s philosophy laughable. It was "a white supremacist dreams of the master race," burnt in an early-20th century form. Her ideas didn’t really appeal to me, but they seemed to be the kind of ideas that people would espouse, people who might secretly believe  themselves to be part of the elite, and not part of the excluded majority.' -- Alan Moore
<Haffe> Ayn Rand rökte förövrigt två paket cigg om dagen och missbrukade amfetamin.
<Haffe> Vidare så slutade hon sina dagar i en 'rent-controlled' appartment.
<kodein> så kan det gå
<Haffe> Jag tänker på en annan dubbelmoral som jag fortfarande skrattar åt.
<kodein> "I thought she was a clinical paranoid. It was nearly 30 years later that I found out Rand was merely on Speed all the time, which creates an effect so much like paranoia that even trained clinicians cannot always tell the difference, and some even claim there is no difference." -- Robert Anton Wilson
<Haffe> 'Tyst, jag ska tala i telefon, ni får sluta prata i fikarummet'.
<gecko> :D
<Haffe> Några dagar senare, vrål så höga att det tränger igenom tre lager med hörselskydd.
<kodein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mGpMpaHGM4
<Haffe> Jaja.
<Haffe> Folk är konstiga.
<Haffe> Tacka vet jag katter, de är iallafall ärliga med att de bara har omtanke om sig själva.
<kodein> Smoking is a symbol of the fire in the mind, the fire of ideas. He who refuses to smoke is therefore an enemy of ideas and of the mind.
<Haffe> Jadu.
<Haffe> Och så tittar vi i DSM-IV under kriterier för Antisocial Personlighetsstörning.
<Haffe> Baha.
<Haffe> Vad gör jag för fel?
<Haffe> Det här är 10:e gången jag försöker göra en bootbar usbsticka med hjälp av unetbootin.
<Haffe> Vad gör jag för fel?
<gecko> Mycket avgörs av kvaliten på stickan.
<Haffe> Det är en sandisk blade.
<gecko> Sandisc anses som bra för detta
<Haffe> Se ovan.
<gecko> Jo det var det jag svarade på
<[Spooky]> God morgon på er.
<Barre> kodein: hahaha.. du är rolig...
<gecko> Rolig?
<gecko> Vad är det som är roligt med att spamma kanalen med inkopierad text på engelska
<kodein> Vad sägs om att du börjar sköta ditt och skita i vad andra gör, Toni?
<gecko> Har inga sådana planer i denna kanal
<gecko> Enligt regelverket så ska pastbin användas för text längre än 3 rader. Det är samma regler för alla
<gecko> Även om man är kompis med en op
<kodein> och jag har inte pejstat mer än en rad
<gecko> Jisses
<kodein> har du nånsin varit on-topic, förresten?
<gecko> Jodå. väldigt ofta
<kodein> återgå då till att vara det, så kan du slippa slösa energi på att vara butthurt över vad jag gör
<gecko> gör du mig sällskap?
<[Spooky]> "butthurt" hihi :P
<gecko> Vad betyder butthurt?
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<kodein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2kd1B0Ybto kan rekommenderas. shatner om datta på 70-talet
<Haffe> Är det sommarlov på mellanstadiet redan.
<phnom> Morrn
<coffe> Tjena
<Philip5> heja sverige
<Philip5> är alla ute och firar nationaldag?
<realubot> Yo!
<Philip5> tjena realubot
<Philip5> den enda man kan lita på här i kanalen... ;)
<spacebug-> hum
<Philip5> spacebug-: kan du bara kolla den här länken att den går till rätt inlägg? http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=56460
<Philip5> går den överst till "Nominering till TC och TL Sommaren 2012"?
<Philip5> kan någon annan bara bekräfta länken?
<spacebug-> vad menar du?
<spacebug-> ja den går till Nominering till TC och TL Sommaren 2012
<spacebug-> tjena Ezim
<Ezim> tjena spacebug-
<Ezim> allt väl?
<spacebug-> jo då
<spacebug-> själv då?
<Ezim> spacebug-, bara bra. hur går det med kubuntu nu? fick du ordning på judet?
<spacebug-> ja det ska väl funka nu. Har dock inte varit inne i KDE mer sen
<Ezim> spacebug-, okej. du trivs ju med :) unity.
<Philip5> spacebug-: tack
<spacebug-> Ezim: japp ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) du är smart. kör med stabila saker som testas av stor användargrubb.
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Ezim> *grupp
<Philip5> unity är mest en vanesak mot kde... eller kanske ska kallas en ovana ;P
* Philip5 changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | Info om nomininering till TC och TL i Ubuntu-se LoCo: http://bit.ly/KhvQza
<Ezim> Philip5, tror för många nya är nog unity större dragningskraft än kde.
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<Philip5> man vill bort från windows och gnome/unity är annorlunda
<Philip5> kde är kanske för likt för vissa
<Ezim> jag har visat både kde och unity för windows användare som bara vet att jag kör linux. de har visat större intresse för unity.
<Ezim> Philip5, kan vara så.
<spacebug-> då jag mest avnänder snabbtangenter för att starta program så är underliggande DE inte så avgörande. Dock har jag märkt hur bra unitys start/sök av program är men det finns ju som ni sa även liknande i krunner eller va det heter. Dock inte riktigt samma men ändå.
<Philip5> för mig känns det viktigast att man gjort ett val och inte bara följer med strömmen eller av gammal vana
<Ezim> Philip5, du använder ju kde mycket pga gammal vana också.
<Philip5> gäller både för windows ocg gnome/unity
<Ezim> det är ju inte religion eller politisk åsikt när det kommer till val av DE
<Philip5> nej jag använder kde bara för att det är bäst! :D
<Philip5> nej DE är viktigare ;)
<Ezim> du vet ju att jag gillar kde... så jag säger ej emot
<Ezim> Philip5, då är du DE-fetish
<Ezim> jag använder det som passar mig under linux. oavsett DE. just nu levererar kde det jag vill.
<Philip5> (K)DE-fetish kanske :)
<Ezim> både i funktioner, finess, bling bling osv.
<Ezim> framtiden kan det bli gnome/unity/gnome shell...
<Ezim> :) jag är öppen för DE och även köra utan.
<Philip5> Ezim: har du hört om swecarp är lycklig idag då som fått börja köra digikam 2.6?
<Ezim> Philip5, jag körde ju 2.6 :) igår.
<Philip5> på?
<Philip5> chakra?
<Ezim> nee
<Ezim> gudförbjude
<Ezim> dom är för qt/kde-centrik
<Philip5> vart hittade du det då?
<Ezim> Philip5, debian :).
<Philip5> då var det ju bara 2.6 rc
<Ezim> Philip5, nee, inte med disten jag kör. det är 2.6.
<Ezim> Philip5, :) du kan joina zevenos... dom är väldigt få utvecklare..
<Ezim> deras irc-kanal är jag nog den enda aktiva... haha
<Ezim> igår var det nog rekord med 3 användare
<Philip5> finns ingen debian-version av digikam 2.6 final än
<Ezim> :) Philip5 han var först ut.
<Ezim> han gillar digikam.. så han var snabb
<Philip5> ok, då måste han ha någon egen repo eller nått
<Ezim> yes
<Ezim> dock är Ezim nyfiken också på gentoo-baserade distar...
<Philip5> jag har lekt med gentoo men inte tyckt det är värt besväret
<Ezim> Philip5, har du kört sabayon?
<Ezim> det är för folk som inte orkar besväret med gentoo
<Ezim> har ju massa saker binära och inte bara i source
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> Ezim: testat för länge sedan men inte så farligt
<Philip5> mycket
<Ezim> Philip5, okej. något du ogilla/gilla med den?
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgVWHmsP3x0&feature=plcp
<Ezim> roligt lyssna på dom
<kodein> Haffe: http://nabilt.github.com/diy_eshift/
<Philip5> Ezim: finns väl flera distar som är ok men inte som är så pass bra att det gett orsak att byta från kubuntu. enda jag övervägt är arch
<Ezim> Philip5, varför just arch?
<Philip5> den är najs om man orkar böka
<Ezim> okej... jag hade ju inte bra upplevelse med chakra
<Ezim> Philip5, du kan ju testa bridge linux som kommer med kde färdigt... sedan kan du göra allt som du vill
<maxjesy> vet ni andra distar som kommer med en wubi liknande funktion
<maxjesy> så de går att installera i C:
<maxjesy> och inte är ubuntu dvs
<maxjesy> sugen på att leka lite linux men har ingen lust att dedikera hårddisk permanent till det
<Philip5> maxjesy: sov du inatt när jag skulle chattra med dig?
<maxjesy> Philip5, aa
<maxjesy> trodde den här kanalen lagt ner nattetid.
<Philip5> nepp
<maxjesy> vad gällde chattrandet?
<Philip5> tänkte du som är lite video-snubbe och gillar lite videoanalys kanske kunde förstå det coola i den här forskningen: http://people.csail.mit.edu/mrub/vidmag/
<maxjesy> haha, coolöt
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> undrar vad man kommer få se för användningsområden av det där
<maxjesy> min första tanke var atombomber
<maxjesy> be mig inte förklara bara.
<maxjesy> jag fastna i en video angående att ta bort tatueringar med laser
<maxjesy> fan vad äckligt det ser ut
<Philip5> jo
<maxjesy> sony nex-f3
<maxjesy> undra om man ska söpa sån
<Philip5> de verkar rätt trevliga om man inte ska köpa en systemkamera
<maxjesy> det ska ju gå att köra alla sony objektiv typ
<maxjesy> om ja fattat grejen rätt
<maxjesy> adaptrar men endå
<maxjesy> man kan ju spara en del pengar på det, istället för att köpa nya objektiv kan man hitta på loppisar osv
<maxjesy> finns det någon butik som låter en prova kamerorna man är intresserade av?
<Philip5> funkar väl inte med alla objektiv men vissa
<Philip5> brukar bero på om man har någon relation med butiken sedan tidigare och brukar handla där
<maxjesy> känns som 5 tusen är mycket att pynta ut på något som man kanske inte är nöjd över
<Umeaboy> maxjesy: Kollar du via prisjakt.nu?
<Philip5> jag har fått prova grejer i butik här i uppsala
<maxjesy> Umeaboy, nej på sony.se bara
<maxjesy> testade NEX-7:an
<Umeaboy> OK.
<maxjesy> den va jäkligt skön, känns som kvalitet
<Umeaboy> Du kan hitta den som passar dig om du tittar där.
<Umeaboy> Även produktomdömen & dylikt.
<Umeaboy> Prishistorik & mycket mycket mer.
<maxjesy> Umeaboy, jo fast det känns endå som det är andras specifika omdömeskriterier som gäller där
<maxjesy> de kanske inte använder sakerna som jag gör
<Umeaboy> Då brukar det stå.
<Umeaboy> I kommentar-fältet.
<Umeaboy> Prova.
<maxjesy> typ, grafikkort används oftast till spel, att sen betala överpris för funktioner som vissa kort har och andra inte har är dumt
<Umeaboy> Du har ju inget att förlora.
<maxjesy> och kommentarerna rör ju oftast spelarna
<maxjesy> sant
<maxjesy> prisjakt har dock inte nex-f3
<maxjesy> antagligen då den inte finns ännu
<maxjesy> z68AP-D3
<maxjesy> någon som har det kortet?
<Umeaboy> maxjesy: Que?
<Umeaboy> Ser du inte dessa träffar? http://www.prisjakt.nu/search.php?query=Nex-F3
<Umeaboy> Här jämför du produkter sida vid sida: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?j
<Umeaboy> Vänta.....
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Umeaboy> Rätt adress.
<Umeaboy> Hej Ezim!
<maxjesy> ah, konstigt
<Ezim> hej Umeaboy
<maxjesy> jaja, den va dyrare på prisjakt än direkt från sony
<Umeaboy> maxjesy: Que?
<Umeaboy> Exakt samma då?
<Umeaboy> Det kan skilja på ett tecken i modellnamnet.
<maxjesy> japp
<maxjesy> F3K
<maxjesy> båda två
<maxjesy> skiljer 100 spänn typ
<maxjesy> 110 kr
<maxjesy> borde vara bättre att beställa direkt från sony
<maxjesy> butikerna jävlas mer misstänker jag
<Umeaboy> OK. Nja......jag har då inget problem.
<Umeaboy> Du har ju prisgaranti hos Expert.
<Umeaboy> Så då är priset detsamma som hos Sony.
<Umeaboy> Om det finns ett Sony-kontor med varan i lager i din ort.
<maxjesy> jag fattar inte, hittar inga buggrapporter som ska störa ut en hel installation av linux på mitt moderkort
<maxjesy> hur ska jag veta vad som är felet
<Umeaboy> maxjesy: Googlea namnet på ditt moderkort + bugs + linux
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ borde du hitta.
<Umeaboy> Vad ÄR helt fel?
<Umeaboy> Använd en Live-skiva & boota den.
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ ser du vad som fungerar och inte innan du eventuellt installerar med DVD-versionen.
<Umeaboy> Alternativt kan du använda phoronix-suite.
<maxjesy> den startar inte ens live skivor
<maxjesy> inte ens wubi funkar
<maxjesy> alltså, det är inget fel på min hårdvara
<maxjesy> mer än kanske bugg i koden till ubuntu
<maxjesy> eftersom jag kan installera andra OS
<Umeaboy> maxjesy: Då så.
<Umeaboy> Byt os då.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Gärna till Mageia. ;)
<hume> hello.... när jag kör unity 12.04, så hoppar den där unity-raden fram när jag ska köra saker i fullskärm, mythtv eller presentationer . Hur får jag den att försvinna?
<gecko> http://vimeo.com/43542011. Videoupptagning med min Canon 1100D
<maxjesy> helt okej
<gecko> Men det blir rejält stora filer vid högsta HD-upplösningen
<gecko> Men det är bra att ha på högsta och sen om man vill rendera om dom
<maxjesy> är det 720?
<gecko> 1080
<Ezim> gecko, thx för TL grejen.. jag står nog över
<Ezim> är mer en som gillar se support än hålla på med annat
<maxjesy> är det din kanal?
<gecko> Ezim: Nä du ska inte stå över. det skulle passa dig perfekt
<maxjesy> gecko, är det du som sjunger julsången?
<Ezim> gecko, thx... men jag :) har ingen lust med ett sådant ansvar... får bli i framtiden
<gecko> maxjesy: Julsång ?
<maxjesy> Ezim har inte tid, han ska grilla hela sommaren
<gecko> Ezim: Ok.
<maxjesy> http://vimeo.com/32678696
<gecko> maxjesy: Aha. Nja inte just den :)
<Ezim> maxjesy, :).
<maxjesy> Ezim, vad grillar du helst?
<gecko> Grilla? han ska väl pluggs
<gecko> *plugga
<Ezim> gecko, maxjesy är :) djävulen.. tro inte på honom
<maxjesy> Ezim, du sa i vintras att du skulle grilla på sommaren
<maxjesy> nu får du stå för vad du sagt
<Ezim> maxjesy, jag grillade för någon vecka sedan.
<Ezim> blir nog några fler ggr misstänker jag :)
<maxjesy> vad grillade du då?
<Ezim> kött :)
<maxjesy> vad för kött
<Ezim> både nöf och mu
<gecko> I år så tänker jag grilla traktens små ligister
<maxjesy> hade du sagt grönsaker hade jag tagit tåget och åkt ner och visat dig riktigt kött
<Ezim> maxjesy, grilla grönsaker är faktiskt gott... dock inte allt
<maxjesy> och inte bara
<maxjesy> man bör ha lite kött att grilla med
<gecko> Jag lägger på bara en lite bit kött för luktens skull. Sen är det bara billig falukorv. För att lura grannarna
<Ezim> maxjesy, jepp. rätt. hemma brukar vi alltid avrunda saker med lite grönt.. därefter kommer självklart te osv..
<gecko> Ezim: Vad innebär osv
<kodein> punsch
<gecko> Knappast troligt
<kodein> punsch är en utmärkt avec
<gecko> Och ?
<kodein> ? är en symbol för att visa att meningen ifråga är en fråga.
<gecko> Precis
<gecko> Blää vad jag blev mätt
<kodein> två fingrar ner i halsen så löser det sig
<Ezim> gecko, :) sötsaker brukar vara involverad.
<gecko> Att vara mätt tyder på ett välmående i vår värld iaf. Dock inte alla som har denna förmån
<gecko> Ezim: Aha
<gecko> Jag måste medge att jag trivs ganska bra med Mint i denna gamla laptop
<Ezim> gecko, lmde eller linuxmint 13?
<einand> *irriterad, eller mera arg*
<gecko> Ezim: 13 med cinnamon
<gecko> Undrar hur länge jag kommer att ha den innan jag kommer på något annat att testa :)
<Ezim> gecko, nice.
<Ezim> einand, tjenis... du som kör eller kört gentoo
<Ezim> vad har du för åsikt om sabayon?
<Ezim> jag är på distrohopp humör senaste perioden
<einand> Ezim: ingen aning
<einand> dom delar föråd eller?
<Ezim> :) vet inte
<einand> Ezim: vad är det för skillnad på de olika utgåvorna av sabayon?
<Ezim> :) ja du dom har olika DE
<Ezim> jag kan nästintill lika lite
<Ezim> var bara efter kolla på gentoo system
<Ezim> dom kommer med hel del binära paket
<einand> Sabayon_Linux_8_amd64_G.iso
<einand> vad tror du om den?
<einand> eller Sabayon_Linux_7_x86_K.iso
<gecko> Finns det en totalmaxad dist?
<einand> min spontana gissning är att det är Gnome/kode
<einand> kde
<einand> ubuntu och sedan aptitude install *
<einand> så har du "allt" ;)
<gecko> apt-get install menar du kanske
<einand> nej
<Ezim> einand, förstod inte mycket av det du skrev... kör inte dom annat än apt-get :)?
<einand> Ezim: aha, nä gentoo kör emerge
<einand> tänkte på gecko fråga
<gecko> Men aptitud finns väl inte med som standard
<defektz> jo
<einand> inte med ubuntu
<gecko> Och apt-get är väl likvärdigt som aptitud i ubuntu
<Ezim> gecko, vad tycker du om emerge eller entropy som dom använder?
<gecko> Ezim: Jag vet inte ens vad det är
<Ezim> menar einand, sorry gecko.
<gecko> Ezim: Du äro härmed förlåten mitt barn
<Ezim> tack :) fader
<Ezim> einand, sabayon ser faktiskt intressant och vettig ut.
<gecko> Jag är lite störd över att jag köpte en extern CD/DVD igår i onödan. För felet i denna laptop är deta samma ändå
<gecko> Nåja. Det var iof bara 500. Men ändå
<Ezim> gecko, tråkigt att höra.
<gecko> När jag startar en skiva så blir det bara streck på skärmen
<gecko> Jag trodde det var fel på den inbyggda
<gecko> Det övergår mitt förstånd vad det kan vara för fel
<gecko> Nu har jag iaf beställt en ny laptop. HP ELITEBOOK 6910P 14''
<maxjesy> gecko, bränd skiva?`
<maxjesy> testa bränna den på lägsta hastighet isf
<gecko> maxjesy: Nä det är samma oavsett vilken skiva jag stoppar in
<maxjesy> ok
<maxjesy> vet ni någon annan distro som har likt wubi
<maxjesy> att man kan installera i C:
<maxjesy> förutom mint
<maxjesy> dvs, ingen ubuntu distro
<gecko> Den här har jag beställt nu. http://www.blocket.se/vasterbotten/KONKURSPARTI__HP_datorer__1_ARS_GARANTI_34790273.htm?ca=2&w=1
<larsemil> google hangout om php utv.
<gecko> När storfiskarn talar om hur stora fiskar han fått......
<gecko> :)
<gecko> swecarp: Eller vad säger du?
<swecarp> gecko,  inget fiske idag har du praktiserat äggkastning idag
<gecko> swecarp: Nä det var så himla dåligt väder
<maxjesy> gecko, ingen höjdare
<maxjesy> får du inte en bättre för samma pris ny typ
<gecko> maxjesy: Den är ny
<maxjesy> varför så keffa specs?
<_Trullo> http://www.blocket.se/kristianstad/USB_MINNE_1000GB_2_0_Kingston_40877722.htm?ca=23_11&w=1 KÖP
<gecko> swecarp: Det fick räcka med att besöka nationaldagskonserten i kyrkan
<gecko> keffa specs ?
<maxjesy> _Trullo, LOLS
<maxjesy> gecko, lite ram, dålig upplösning, usb2
<maxjesy> ser ut som en dator från 10 år tillbaka
<gecko> maxjesy: Duger utmärkt för mitt ändamål med en laptop
<maxjesy> Tips till gamers! Klarar krävande spel som CounterStrike, World of Warcraft och the Sims.
<maxjesy> väldigt krävande spel där
<gecko> Jag spelar aldrig
<maxjesy> vet inte men ja skulle inte betala det priset för en så pass gammal modell
<maxjesy> knappt netbookprestanda
<gecko> maxjesy: Men det är inte du som ska köpa den :)
<maxjesy> näe de är sant
<maxjesy> dessutom verkar de bryta mot garantilagarna i sverige
<maxjesy> 1 års garanti på alla produkter
<gecko> Spela roll. jag kommer ändå att göra datorn soprent från det som finns nu
<maxjesy> menar, det är skumt bara där lixom
<gecko> Dom flesta försöker bryta mot garantireglerna som finns
<maxjesy> vilket gör de till oseriösa aktörer
<gecko> Men hur det än är. det är bara pengar det handlar om :)
<maxjesy> japp
<maxjesy> just dom här elit och pro modellerna är oftast dyra utan anledning
<maxjesy> just för att de säljs till företag
<maxjesy> riktas
<maxjesy> samma dator kostar halva priset utan PRO i namnet
<gecko> Jag tittade inte på namnet när jag beställde. bara vad som fanns i
<maxjesy> tänkte rent generellt
<gecko> Och priset är helt ok för mig iaf
<maxjesy> kollar man runt lite på dustin på PRO modellerna så är de oftast sämre än vanliga modeller
<maxjesy> "sämre" = mindre hårdisk, minne, upplösning, grafik osv.
<maxjesy> men så kostar de dubbelt
<gecko> Jag ids inte sitta och glo på massor av modeller
<gecko> Och sen jag kört in ubuntu så är jag tvärsäker på att det kommer att funka klockrent
<maxjesy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010332870/deltaco-usb-2-0-till-vga-adapter-dvi-hdmi-1600x1200/
<maxjesy> någon som testat sånt?
<maxjesy> wb _Trullo
<Haffe> kodein: Cool.
<realubot> gecko: Jag använder en sådan dator just nu. :) Fungerar klockrent med Windows 7 i.a.f. Lär inte bli några problem med Linux om du bara hittar bra proprietära drivrutiner. Jag testatde 12.04 på den men grafiken är för dålig utan proprietära drivrutiner. För låg upplösning.
<maxjesy> realubot, så du har också övergett linux?
<gecko> realubot: Ok. Det fixar sig säkert. Men hööru. Kör du win
<realubot> Hur lägger man in bokmärken/favourites i Chrome/Chromium så att man öppnar dessa med nyckelord/keywords? T.ex. att y + Enter i location bar skickar mig till youtube.com?
<einand> realubot: Gissa vad min kära granne gjorde precis
<realubot> Det fungerar i Firefox men hur gör man i Chrome? Jag hittar inget alt. för att redigera nyckelord m.m. i Chrome?
<realubot> einand: Tja. Han slog ner dig?
<einand> realubot: han han inte
<einand> jag tog kameran och börja filma, då vände han och sprang in igen
<realubot> Tur du har en kamera. :)
<einand> men han kom och trängde mig i tvättstugan påstod att jag snodde hans el
<realubot> Snacka om dålig grannsämja ni två har.
<einand> innan dess har han anklagat för alla grannar för att gå runt och göra punktering på hans bil
<realubot> Snodde hans el? :S
<einand> realubot: Ja du, när jag stod och hängde upp tvätt, så kom han dit
<einand> för det blinkade och hadde sig inne hos honom.
<einand> enligt honom själv
<realubot> maxjesy: Nope. Jag behövde redigera en Excel-fil i Office 2010 så därför installerade jag en testversion av Windows 7/MS Office 2010.
<Ezim> realubot, fungerar inte libreoffice calc?
<realubot> maxjesy: Windows 7 är helt ok men det slår inte Ubuntu command line + Openbox. Min netbook känns riktigt snabb när jag kör ett riktigt minimalt system på datorn. Det skulle aldrig vara samma sak med Win7. Netbooken drar 200-300MB när den idlar.
<Ezim> :) debian är heller inte pjåkig
<realubot> Ezim: Tyvärr inte. Filen jag editerar är sparad i xlsx-format och vissa formateringar följer inte med om jag redigerar filen i Calc. Conditional formatting t.ex.
<Ezim> realubot, I see.. har du provat köra trixet ändra på ändelsen xlsx till format som fungerar?
<Ezim> minns att jag gjorde något sådant med impress
<Ezim> vilket fungerade
<larsemil> nåogn som lekt med laravel
<realubot> Ezim: nja. Jag har läst i LibreOffice docs att conditional formatting inte fungerar när man konverterar mellan öppet format och xls. Dessutom fungerar inte Pivot-funktioner m.m. i Calc.
<madbear> jag behövde öppna en sån fil idag realubot
<madbear> körde med... gnucalc
<madbear> funkade bra men filen innehåller kanske inte dessa saker du snackar om
<realubot> Det är helt enkelt så att om man ska använda Calc så måste alla använda öppet format eller så får kalkylarket inte innehålla avancerade funktioner. I.s.f. fungerar det dåligt att jobba med filerna i LibreOffice.
<realubot> maxjesy: Det är inga problem att öppna filen men om jag t.ex. lägger till conditional formatting i Calc så försvinner dessa villkor om jag sparar i xlsx/xls.
<realubot> madbear: Det var till dig.
<madbear> awha
<realubot> http://help.libreoffice.org/Common/About_Converting_Microsoft_Office_Documents#Microsoft_Excel
<realubot> "LibreOffice can automatically open Microsoft Office 97/2000/XP documents. However, some layout features and formatting attributes in more complex Microsoft Office documents are handled differently in LibreOffice or are unsupported. As a result, converted files require some degree of manual reformatting. The amount of reformatting that can be expected is proportional to the complexity of the structure and formattin
<realubot> Jag behöver framförallt ha stöd för conditional formatting eftersom kalkylarket jag editerar bygger på just detta.
<realubot> Någon som har en lösning på hur man får conditional formatting att fungera om man editerar xlsx-filer i Calc? :S
 * realubot hoppas inte på mycket ...
<maxjesy> realubot, windows 8 finns i svensk upplaga nu annars
<Haffe> Är det någon action här?
<realubot> maxjesy: Jo, men det är väl inte stabilt?
<realubot> Jag behöver en äkta licens för Win7 och Office 2010. Jag använder 90/60 dagar stestversionern nu.
<realubot> *dagars testversioner
<Haffe> Jag tar det som ett nje.
<realubot> Är det någon som har en lösning på hur man får keywords/nyckelord att fungera i Chrome/Chromium? Så här fungerar det i Fx: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Using_keyword_searches
<realubot> Hm, tror det går om man lägger till lite i search engines i Chrome ...
<realubot> Varför sa ni inte det?
<maxjesy> realubot, det är stabilt
<maxjesy> i windowsmått.
<realubot> Fördelen med att använda 90 dagars testversion av Win7 är att man slipper all bloatware. Systemet är helt rent direkt efter installation. Om man bortser från Microsofts/CIAs spionprogram då.
<maxjesy> jag tycker 8:an är bättre
<realubot> Kina fixar backdooren i hårdvaran (CPU) och USA i mjukvaran (operativsystemet). FRA signalspanar för att vara säker på att Kine/USA int eissar något. Skönt att man inte är bortglömd.
<realubot> *inte missar
<realubot> maxjesy: Vad upplever du bättre i Win8?
<realubot> maxjesy: Du förstår väl att vi snart får en tillsäglese för att vi snackar Windows? :)
<maxjesy> startup hastighet, metro är nice
<realubot> !windows | maxjesy
<ubot2`> maxjesy: Diskussioner kring Windows och andra programvaror från Microsoft hänvisas till ##windows . För att köra Windowsapplikationer i Ubuntu används !wine .
<maxjesy> metro är som unity fast bra
<realubot> Haha
<maxjesy> ubot2`, det är ju helt cp det där
<ubot2`> maxjesy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxjesy> skaffa nya regler
<maxjesy> man kan inte snacka svenska i den kanalen
<realubot> Unity åker ut när jag installerar 12.04 på stationära burken. Det blir ett lättvikts-WM istället. DE struntar jag i. DE är för mesar.
<realubot> Finns det ingen sv. Windows-kanal då? :S
<Haffe> Äntligen.
<maxjesy> vem vet
<Haffe> Någonting som verkar boota på min dator.
<maxjesy> Haffe, vad bootar inte
<realubot> Haffe: Windows?
<Haffe> Förrut så ville min dator varken boota liveusb, eller livecd.
<Haffe> Nu har jag bränt en livecd som iallafall verkar fungera.
<maxjesy> Haffe, oavsätt OS?
<maxjesy> eller vilket OS är det?
<maxjesy> jag kanske har liknande problem som du tänkte jag
<Haffe> Jag testade bara med xubuntu.
<realubot> Guld. :) Det fungerade perfekt att lägga in en ny sökmotor i Chrome och byta ut sökordet mot %s. Så ska det se ut. :)
<realubot> Dock så saknar Chrome fortfarande ett vettigt AdBlock-alternativ som är lika effektivt som i Fx.
<realubot> Någon som har fått Adblock att fungerar lika bra i Chrome som i Fx?
<Haffe> Fast nu verkar det äntligen fungera som det ska.
<maxjesy> jag får inte någon buntu att funka
<maxjesy> vet inte vad problemet är
<Ezim> swecarp, skrivaren fungera... var tydligen strul med rättigheter
<realubot> Vissa saker är irriterande när man redigerar filer i Excel. När man läser i Office dokumentation så måste man ha Silverlight för att titta på videoguider. :(
<Ezim> swecarp, /etc/pulse/default.pa <<---- kan du pastebin det du har där?
<einand> realubot: ännu mera irriterande är det när silverlight är nerlagt
<Ezim> länge leve silverlight undergång
<realubot> einand: Mm. Jag har härt det men antar att SIlverlight fortfarande går att ladda ner och använda för videoguiderna?
<einand> jo, men hur länge till?
<realubot> Dock sjukt irriterande att man måste ha skiten för att titta på videoguiderna.
<realubot> einand: Sant.
<realubot> MS har bitit sig själva i svansen genom att lägga upp video som kräver Silverlight. Nu får dom massa jobb med att fixa så att videoguiderna fungerar i Flash/HTML5.
<realubot> Men MS är ju inget Open Source-projekt så pengarna fnns väl ...
<realubot> maxjesy: Hur fixar man flera arbetsytor på bäst sätt i Win7?
<realubot> Det är också sjukt irriterande att inte Win7 har mer än en arbetsyta default.
<Ezim> realubot, kör du win7 i vbox?
<maxjesy> jag har inte highlight på mitt nick så ni får ringa mig först och säga att ni skriver
<realubot> Ezim: Nope. Jag kör Win7 på en egen dator. Det går så segt i vbox. Jag vet inte vad det är. Jag har tilldelat det rejält med RAM. Jag misstänker att det är när vbox läser/skriver till hdd.
<Ezim> realubot, kan vara så.... jag glad jag slipper
<realubot> maxjesy: Och varför har du inte hilight på ditt nick? Vad är det för trams?
<maxjesy> realubot, jag kör mirc
<realubot> Ezim: Jag hade gärna editerat filerna i Calc men men ...
<maxjesy> inte orkat sätta mig in i mIRC ännu
<realubot> Ezim: Jag gjorde det först till jag insåg att Calc sabbade formateringen. Då stod jag inför valet att skriva om hela dokumentet eller använda Excel.
<einand> maxjesy: vad har du för telefonnumer då?
<maxjesy> bra fråga
<realubot> Så vi kan koppla automatisk uppringning till när vi nickar dig på IRC.
<maxjesy> jag bytte ju precis, inte lärt mig det nya
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Kass ursäkt.
<maxjesy> jojo, jag vill inte ha en massa ringade och flåsande mitt i nätterna
<arand> realubot: Ofta värt att testa gnumeric som excel-alternativ också.
<Ezim> realubot, ja, du, ms gör ju det svårt med sina nya version även mellan tidigare versioner...
<Ezim> arand, gnumeric är faktiskt riktigt bra... blev chockad
<realubot> arand: Ok, Tack för tipset. Det gäller att det har stöd för conditional formatting då.
<arand> (Föredrar den personligen, i och med att jag har sysslat mycket med grafer från labdata och liknanade)
<realubot> Alltså ... Calc har ju stöd för conditional formatting men det konverteras inte korrekt när arket sparas i xlsx.
<realubot> Så det går inte att arbeta med conditional formatting i Calc/Excel. Man måste välja ett program och eftersom filen är skapad i Excel så ...
<Ezim> realubot, prova med gnumeric... väldigt liten paket
<Ezim> du har ju inget attt förlora
<realubot> Nja. Lösningen är att gå ifrån MS xlsx-format.
<realubot> Använda LibreOffice från början.
<Ezim> realubot, +1
<Ezim> Philip5, jag har nu gratulerat swecarp för att han har digikam 2.60 som du lade upp... ska du ge mig klubba nu? :)
<realubot> Haffe: Har du dragit igång valkampanjen än för att bli omvald som TL?
<realubot> Haffe: Äsch.
<realubot> Tabb-buggen igen.
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har inhandlat 1 fotogrej idag
 * realubot undrar om kontakterna till bärbara datorers skärmar är standardiserade ...
<Philip5> swecarp: oj! vad har du då köpt? en canon 5d mark III??? :D
<gecko> swecarp: Aha. en filmrulle :)
<einand> realubot: tyvär inte :(
<swecarp> stativ är det jag har köpt ett sådant man kan vika armarna runt trädgrenar och annat
<einand> Philip5: jag är sugen på d800, men tror jag har större nytta av fina objektiv.
<Philip5> swecarp: en gorillapod?
<einand> swecarp: är det starkt nog att hålla upp ett normalt hus, och objektiv, och vad gav du för det?
<Philip5> einand: ja jag är också sugen på den men har man inga bra objektiv så blir det kassa bilder
<Philip5> einand: jag har tesat den lite. har en polare som har en
<einand> Philip5: sedan undrar jag om det inte är större "lyft" med bättre objektiv
<Philip5> einand:  det brukar vara det
<swecarp> just det så heter det Philip5   kom inte på namnet hittade en riktigt billig på lidel ska test den kostade endast 69kr
<einand> Philip5: tog faktiskt en del bra bilder häromdagen med mitt 1000krs objektiv
<Philip5> einand: och bra objektiv har längre livslängd än bra kamerahus
<Philip5> swecarp: orkar den hålla upp din systemkamera? de mindre och billigare brukar bara klara kompaktkameror
<maxjesy> min klarar nog en systemkamera
<swecarp> kommer nig att använda den när jag är ute fiskar och då har jag bara kompakten med mig
<maxjesy> men materialet gick inte böjja allt för många gånger
<einand> Philip5: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150856107652997.410669.583277996&type=3&l=2061389f31
<gecko> Jag köpte ett Vanguard enkelbensstaiv som samtidigt är en vanararstav. Funkar väldigt bra
<einand> gecko: det varkar vara nått för mig, någon länk till det?
<Philip5> jo monopods är rätt smidiga
<einand> min favorit https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/481310_10150856366752997_1773070988_n.jpg
<gecko> einand: Nja. jag beställde det via affären här. Heter Vanguard Photo/Video Tripod
<einand> var det inte en monopod?
<einand> gecko: vad kosta den?
<gecko> Jo det är bara en stav med kamerafäste
<gecko> einand: 550
<einand> rätt ok
<Philip5> einand: en monopod är en tripod men med bara ett ben :)
<Philip5> swecarp: har du testat digikam 2.6 än då?
<einand> Philip5: tripod är en monopad med tre ben, var av namnet Tri-pod vs Mono-Pod
<gecko> einand: Men det ska tydligen vara av den bättre sorten
<Philip5> tsss
<einand> gecko: ser så ut
<swecarp> Philip5,  digikam startar inte får av instalera det och instalera om det
<gecko> Det är en sådan där grej med luftkula i också. vad det nu heter :)
<einand> hittar ingen som fungerar som vandringstav
<einand> gecko: vattenpass
<gecko> Tack :)
<Philip5> swecarp: det beror på att den måste ha paketet libopenni installerat. jag har laddat upp en fix som tvingar in det vid installation
<gecko> Min har en vass sak längst ned för att inte slinta vid gående
<gecko> Och vill man ha extra stadga så fäller men ned en liten platta för att sätta foten på
<einand> gecko: du råkar inte veta modell betäckning, för jag har letat efter en sådan
<gecko> Ett ögonlock
<maxjesy> einand, din sambo håller på med pärlplattor och 8bit figurer
<maxjesy> ?
<einand> maxjesy: typ
<maxjesy> tycker hon borde stryka dem mer
<maxjesy> så pixlarna blir fyrkantiga
<einand> lol
<maxjesy> och hållbarare
<einand> är ju strykta på andra sidan
<einand> är limmat på kartong så håller utmärkt
<maxjesy> jo, fast de ska ju gå att styra de åt båda hållen
<einand> används aktivt somkaffekopps hållare
<maxjesy> mitt tips är att stryka de på båda sidorna
<einand> men fyrkantiga pixlar var en fin ide
<maxjesy> de blir mycket snyggare
<gecko> einand: guardforce.co.jp
<einand> gecko: sidan innehöll inget
<gecko> einand: vanguardusa.com
<einand> gecko: jo förstod att det var vanguard, men tänkte om du hade modellen men kollar runt själv så hittar jag väl snart
<gecko> einand: Tyvärr så vet jag inte modellbeteckningen
<swecarp> Philip5,  det går inte att starta digikam av instalerade samt instalerade om
<gecko> Det står bara Vanguard Photo/Video Tripod
<gecko> Men jag kan kolla med affären imorgon
<gecko> Jag ska ända ringa dit och skälla ut dom
<swecarp> Philip5,  fixadee det körde in  libopenni
<gecko> swecarp: Ikväll har jag varit lite duktig. Jag har bytt lina på min haspel :)
<Ezim> wb Philip5
<Philip5> tack
<gecko> swecarp: Så det lär bli några 2-kilos öringar/rödingar i sommar
<swecarp> vad duktig du har varit gecko  redo för dom stora då
<gecko> swecarp: Ja i år ska jag ta mig i kragen och åka ut på fiskafänge
<einand> kanske skall ut och fiska i år med. Förra året blev det rätt lite av det där
<gecko> Ganska avkopplande vid rätt väder
<gecko> här finns det väldigt fina ställen utefter Vojmån med rastställen och skydd
<einand> gecko: Jag kommer upp till dig en helg då ;)
<maxjesy> http://onyx.chattanoogastate.edu/~jack/matrix/
<gecko> einand: Välkommen. Men jag kan inte lova fångst :)
<gecko> Fiskevårdsföreningarna brukar fixa så det finns ved om man vill elda
<einand> maxjesy: lol
<einand> gecko: inte illa
<einand> gecko: vad kostar ett fiskekort?
<gecko> skydden som brukar finnas kallas "gapakojor" Och där går det utmärkt att sova på natten då elstaden är strax utanför.
<gecko> einand: Fiskekort. vad är det ?
<einand> krävs inte det. Här i göteborg måste man köpa fiskekort för att få fiska i sjöarna
<swecarp> gecko,  lap som säger att du får fiskaa i ett speciellt vatten mot erläggande av en större summa pengar
<einand> http://www.sportfiskarna.se/SportfiskarnaregionG%C3%B6teborg/Gulakortet/tabid/104/Default.aspx
<einand> swecarp: större och större, är 150kr ;)
<gecko> einand: :) Jodå. Jag tror det finns olika. 1år 250 och sen kan man även köpa per vecka eller dygn
<swecarp> einand,  gulakortent är ju rätt billigt
<einand> nä 350kr var det vist nu
<gecko> Men man får sämre fångst om man köper fiskekort :)
<einand> lol
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag kan medela att nedladdning från min kamera funkar
<gecko> det är säkert 20 år sen jag hade ett fiskekort
<gecko> Men...har man planer på att åka till lappvatten så är det nog säkrast att ha det
<einand> om någon här råkar köra windows ibland, så rekomenderar jag detta https://code.google.com/p/win-sshfs/
<gecko> einand: Svär inte i Guds hus
<swecarp> gecko,  jag anser att man i största möjlighet skall köpa fiske kort för att mycket av pengarna går till fiskevård samt att kanske bygga nya vindskydd och andra bekvämligheter
<gecko> swecarp: Helt rätt
<einand> jag köpte kort förra året, fast jag inte hade tid att fiska ens en sekund
<gecko> Jag ska börja köpa kort. Efter det att jag sett utfallet av fångsten :)
<einand> 100kr billigare att köpa kortet i stockholm
<maxjesy> vad händer om man inte har kort?
<einand> försöker ta reda på det
<maxjesy> ja menar, fish wants to be free
<einand> håller med, sedan hur vet man vilka sjöar som är fria och vilka som kräver kort
<maxjesy> vill dom ha vindskydd osv, de kan ju folk som vill vara där ofta donera till
<swecarp> om man inte har fiskekort konfiskeras utrustninge samt att det kommer böter  uppe på det hela vet ställen där det finns en straff avgift på 4000 om du inte har fiskekort
<maxjesy> swecarp, men de kan ju knappast finnas lagstöd för en sån bot
<einand> eller ta grejerna
<einand> bör inte gå iaf
<maxjesy> utrustningen kan dom ju knappast ta ifrån en utan att få skit för
<einand> får ju inte ens polisen vid "riktiga" brott
<swecarp> et tips till er som råkar ut för folk som frågar efter fiske kort dom skall kunna uppvissa bricka som säget satt dom är fiske tillsyningsmän samt papper på att dom får kolla fiskekort  där du befinner dig
<maxjesy> eller så frågar man varför dom inte jobbar med riktigt tjuvfiske
<maxjesy> är dom fega
<swecarp> jag sa konfiskeras inte maxjesy  o einand
<maxjesy> som polisen
<swecarp> du kan få till baka utrustningen
<gecko> Fisketillsyningsmän har full rätt att ta utrustning och utdela böter
<maxjesy> man kanske ska starta lite myndigheter
<gecko> Men dom måste ha en bricka samt bevis på vilka dom är
<maxjesy> bärplockstillsyningsman ska jag bli
<einand> http://www4.o.lst.se/visinformwebsite/asp/tplExArticle.asp?Key=visintra@600
<einand> måste jag läsa fiskelagen för det
<swecarp> gecko,  det roliga är att om dom saknar det ena får dom inte ens ställa frågan om fiske kort samt du behöver inte visa eller tala om att du inte har fiskekort
<maxjesy> helt sjukt att man jagar dom små hajjarna
<gecko> swecarp: Precis
<maxjesy> så får dom stora leka fritt
<einand> enklare att ta dom små
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqM0gJgCGyo
<einand> alltså en kille kan inte sitta ner
<einand> inte så som toaletterna är konstruerade idag
<swecarp> hadde en kompis som vägrade säge eller visa om han hadde fiskekort båå jag och kompisen viste att han var tillsyningsman men han hadde inte bricka eller andra papper på att han var tillsyningsman
<maxjesy> einand, ellerhur
<maxjesy> bara om man har minipenis
<maxjesy> speciellt på morgon blir det problematiskt
<einand> håller med, alltså varende gång jag försöker sitta ner, så sprutar det hejvilt över allt
<gecko> Men skärp er
<einand> maxjesy: https://www.flashback.org/t1691593
<einand> maxjesy: måste vara troll
<maxjesy> haha
<maxjesy> jag skulle säga "lägg dig inte i det du inte förstår dig på"
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tack Philip5
<swecarp> Philip5,  såg du min kommentar att dl av bilder funkar
<swecarp> ok nu är det dax att krama kuden
<Philip5> nope
<gecko> Imorgon är det torsdag. Så jag lär knappast få hit min nya laptop denna vecka tyvärr
<gecko> nåväl. Jag klarar mig nog ändå
<realubot> gecko: Varför köper du inte en ny laptop för 3 papp?
<gecko> realubot: Den är ny
<realubot> Jo, men några år gammal.
<realubot> DDR2-minnen e.t.c.
<realubot> Inte USB 3.0.
<realubot> Inget HDMI?
<gecko> Förvissa. Men det spelar ingen roll
<realubot> gecko: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=975564
<gecko> Jag har ingen som helst nytta av hdmi i min laptop
<realubot> gecko: Men men ...
<realubot> Din dator duger fint till vanligt datorarbete. Den fungerar bra här hemma hos mig.
<gecko> Inga men. Så är det bara
<gecko> Menar du den nya eller denna
<gecko> Borde sova men kan inte. Så det blir att slöglo på Mash på TV
<gecko> Imorgon blir det en resa i vårt avlånga land
<K350> Någon som vet om mc har stöd för ssl ftp?
<K350> ..samt om mc har stöd för sftp?
<realubot> gecko: Den nya duger fint till datorarbete.
<Umeaboy> mc?
<Umeaboy> Macintosh?
<realubot> McDonalds?
<realubot> Midninght Commander?
<gecko> realubot: Jag gör inga avancerade saker i min laptop. Nätet och IRC bara
<Umeaboy> Good one, realubot! ;)
<realubot> gecko: Jag hade nog satsat på den här om jag hade varit du: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1099223
<Umeaboy> gecko: Då ska du INTE använda Ubuntu.
<Umeaboy> hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe
<Umeaboy> Nej, nu vara jag för snäll.
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur den spelar med Linux i.o.f.s.
<gecko> Umeaboy: ? Varför inte. Det är ju det bästa
<Umeaboy> gecko: Well, det finns många anledningar.
<realubot> gecko: https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.443926/asus-eee-pc-1225b-prisvart-ultrabook-alternativ
<einand> todays swedish lession, "Slutboss" = final boss
<gecko> Umeaboy: Inte för mig
<Umeaboy> En av dem är att du har ett företag som bestämmer hur disten ska skötas.
<einand> Umeaboy: det är väldigt viktigt
<realubot> "Nypris 22.000 kr. Säljs för 2.990 kr." Up my ass.
<Umeaboy> Jag använder Mageia & den växer i poluaritet så det knakar.
<Umeaboy> Snart #4 i distrowatch.com
<Umeaboy> Nära slå ner DEbian.
<Umeaboy> Nåväl.
<gecko> Huvudsaken är att man är nöjd själv vad man kör för os
<realubot> gecko: Eller datorn kanske kostar så mycket ny. Jag har en äldre modell. Det är inte samma modell som du har köpt.
<Umeaboy> gecko: Ja, men många väljer Ubuntu för att deras vänner gör det.
<Umeaboy> Inte för att man själv har provat en del.
<Umeaboy> Jag har provat ganska många distar.
<gecko> Man kan inta bara lyssna på vad andra tycker hela tiden
<realubot> gecko: Det blir nog bra med datorn.
<Umeaboy> Fedora, Gentoo, Mageia, Mandriva, OpenSuSe.
<Umeaboy> gecko: Believe me................Ubuntu skulle ha betydligt färre användare då.
<Umeaboy> Om man INTE tänkte så.
<gecko> realubot: Tiden får utvisa.
<K350> Jag kan bara komma på en fet nackdel med Linux.
<Umeaboy> K350: Vilken?
<Umeaboy> wine finns till för spel.
<Umeaboy> Så där kan man inte gnälla.
<K350> Umeaboy: Dåligt stöd för en hel dle musikproduktions-grejjer
<Umeaboy> K350: Que?
<realubot> gecko: Den har kostat mycket förr men få butiker som listar priser så svårt att veta säkert vad datorn har kostat.
<Umeaboy> Näääääääääääääääääää.
<Umeaboy> Det där går jag inte med på.
<Umeaboy> Audacity fungerar klockrent.
<Umeaboy> Kanske inte SER bra ut, men fungerar utan problem.
<maxjesy> realubot, vilken årsmodell är det?
<K350> Umeaboy: Eler, en massa producenter har dåligt stdöd för linux..om man vill se det så
<Umeaboy> Finns till och med plugjns till det.
<Umeaboy> Inte Linux fel.
<K350> Umeaboy: MIDI ohc linux är ett gissel ävne med JACK
<Umeaboy> Det är producenternas fel.
<maxjesy> jo, de klart de är linux fel
<gecko> realubot: Jag har köpt den. På gott och ont. Och det är inte så mycket pengar att tala om
<K350> Umeaboy: En massa proffesionelal musikprogram är inte att tänak på i linux heller
<realubot> Umeaboy: http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/9789/mageia.png
<Umeaboy> K350: Jag angav ju just ett.
<Umeaboy> Audacity.
<K350> Umeaboy: Jo, det finns musikprogram för linux..men det var inte vad jag menade
<Umeaboy> realubot: Det där är för Mageia 1.
<maxjesy> realubot, de där kan du ha fejkat lätt i något bildredig program
<Umeaboy> What's your point?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jaha. Ny version ute?
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<realubot> maxjesy: Sant. Vill du ha video från när Transmission seedar?
<K350> Umeaboy: VST pluggar funkar inte bra i Linux. MÃ¥nga professionella progrm funkar int eheller. T.ex Pro Tools, Cubase, Logic eller native instruments eller Spectrasonics etc
<Umeaboy> ftp://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/mageia/iso/2/
<realubot> maxjesy: SÃ¥ du ser live att Trans jobbar.
<realubot> Transan
<maxjesy> japp
<realubot> maxjesy: Kommer ...
<realubot> aldrig.
<K350> Umeaboy: MIDI funkar hackigt. Dessutom bör man då byta kärna helt enn jättamasssa bök
<maxjesy> men även video är lätt att fejka
<Umeaboy> K350: Då får du kompilera wine från git & utöka stödet för dessa då.
<realubot> Jag erkänner. Jag klippte och klistrade lite i Gimp för att verka määrkvärdig.
<Umeaboy> Det är DET som wine är till för-
<maxjesy> :)
<realubot> Jag har inte seedat Mageia ö.h.t.
<realubot> Jag seedar inte lågstatus-os.
<maxjesy> bra
<realubot> Som inte har rika företag i ryggen.
<maxjesy> debian är enda värt att seeda
<K350> Umeaboy: Wine är ingen garant. Dels funkar t.ex inte Cubase ordentligt med Wine. Dels funkar en hel del program segt med wine..suck
<Umeaboy> realubot: LÃ¥g status-OS?
<K350> Umeaboy: Kör du Pro Tools eller Cubase i wine så går det inte att ladda vst pluggarna osv
<Umeaboy> Titta på distrowatch.com
<K350> Umeaboy: Synd för jag ÄLSKAR Linux
<Umeaboy> K350: Då går du till bugs.winehq.net & rapporterar det.
<maxjesy> du kan köra windows i linux
<realubot> Umeaboy: Du vet, sådana där os som fattiglappar använder. Folk som inte har råd att köpa Windows-licenser. Folk som kanske inte vågar använda proprietär kod för dom är rädda för det som inte syns ...
<maxjesy> eller tvärtom
<Umeaboy> K350: Och Linux älskar DIG. ;)
<Umeaboy> Så länge du inte slår den.
<Umeaboy> Öööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööh. VA?
<Umeaboy> realubot: Du vet inte vad du pratar om.
<Umeaboy> Som sagt.,........jag har provat många distar.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Du vet väl att Microsoft sponsrar utvecklingen av Mageia genom ett dotterbolag?
<Umeaboy> Sedan är inte Mageia ett OS.
<Umeaboy> DEt är en dist.
<realubot> Att MS har köpt upp stora delar av Mageia?
<K350> Umeaboy: Då är det så mycket "buggar" att jag lika gärna kan vänta tills producenterna gör stöd frö Linux :-(
<realubot> Umeaboy: Vad är skillnaden mellan ett os och en dist då?
<K350> Umeaboy: Är redan med på ett upprop om att Stenberg ska ha stöd för Linux också. De har för Windoze och Mac
<realubot> Umeaboy: Äsch. Jag driver lite med dig bara. Take it easy.
<Umeaboy> K350: Det lär aldrig hända om du inte gör dem upplysta om att det behövs.
<realubot> Take it Easypeasy
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Noww worries.
<Umeaboy> No
<maxjesy> LMMS är annars ett fett musikprogram
<K350> Umeaboy: Det är många som pysslar med musik som klagar både mycket och högljutt
<Umeaboy> K350: Och jag klagar ingenting.
<Umeaboy> Jag bara använder det jag har.
<maxjesy> riktiga musiker gör musik med själen och instrument
<K350> Umeaboy: Men det alltså den ENDA haken ja gkan komma på med linux
<Umeaboy> maxjesy: Här finns det inga sådana.
<maxjesy> i knöw
<Umeaboy> Så vad gnäller du för då, maxjesy?
<maxjesy> vi hade en
<Umeaboy> Du har ingen anledning då.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<maxjesy> men han försvann
<Umeaboy> Good.
<Umeaboy> Of he went.
<Umeaboy> Off with his head!
<maxjesy> beheaded
<maxjesy> blood everyväär
<Umeaboy> Näver majnd.
<maxjesy> rent teoretiskt, kan man avslöjja en pejling på sin mobil?
<maxjesy> om man är tjuv och har tjuvat röda rubiner och snuten jagar en och man har mobilen igång och de pejlar en
<maxjesy> kan man då veta när dem pejlar
<Umeaboy> maxjesy: Jo, om de står vid sidan om dig inom 5 minuter.
<maxjesy> in realtime då
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> In real time-.
<Umeaboy> Annars........ NÄ.
<maxjesy> borde inte en högtalare nära telefonen räcka
<maxjesy> så de låtar "tödö tödö"
<Umeaboy> Om du nu inte lyckas montera in en bugg i deras avsökningsutrustning.
<Umeaboy> Men varför skulle det behövas?
<maxjesy> jag är bara intresserad
<Umeaboy> Det skulle ju inte vara bra för butikerna eller polisen.
<K350> kommando för att splitta skärmen horisontelt i tmux?
<Ezim> heja heja kde!
<maxjesy> Heja heja
<gecko> Ezim: Gå och lägg dig nu
<Philip5> kde rules
<Philip5> !
<Ezim> Philip5, du glömde... !kde
<Ezim> !kde
<ubot2> KDE är skrivbordsmiljön som används i Kubuntu. För att installera från Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", eller läs http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Läs på http://kubuntu.org för mer information.
<gecko> Gud förbjude
<Ezim> gecko, realubot har blivit en "förrädare" likt maxjesy :P....
<gecko> Ezim: En skammens åtgärd.
<Ezim> :P jepp... sådant kan ske... dock är maxjesy den riktiga förrädaren utan dess like :P...
<gecko> Värre än det judarna fick utstå under ww2
<Ezim> ne nu kallar sängen en
<Ezim> bye
<gecko> Mysko. jag har nästan inte gjort annat än ätit idag. Ändå så är jag hungrig igen
<gecko> realubot: Är du en förrädare ?
<gecko> Måste nog värma lite lammgryta så jag inte svälter ihjäl inatt
<Umeaboy> gecko: Tänk på att det kan komma tillbaka på fel sätt när du blir gammal bara.
<gecko> Umeaboy: Komma tillbaka fel?
<K350> testar en tmux grej bara.....
<Umeaboy> Att du får sämre matsmältningsprocess.
<gecko> Umeaboy: Jag är 58 år så det funkar nog bra
<maxjesy> Umeaboy, får man det av lammgryta?
<maxjesy> eller menar du äta sena kvällar?
<gecko> Han menar nog att äta sent
<maxjesy> fasiken, jag är hungrig
<gecko> Och jag är snart mätt :)
<maxjesy> igårkväll när jag vaknade hade min jäkla sambo ätit min pizzxa
<Umeaboy> Typ äta sent & överdrivet mycket.
<maxjesy> och idag har hon inte ens lagat vettig mat
<gecko> Byt fruntimmer
<maxjesy> ja hon är värdelös på de här med mat
<maxjesy> kanske borde göra det
<gecko> :)
<gecko> Vägen till mannens hjärta går genom magen
<gecko> Min lilla hustru är en Gudagåva att laga mat
<Umeaboy> gecko: Då har jag många hjärtan så mycket som jag äter i kalorier.
<Umeaboy> Höhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhö
<gecko> Kvinnas uppgift är att betjäna och behaga mannen :)
<Umeaboy> gecko: Efter att mannen har förtjänat det JA.
<gecko> Precis. Och det gör jag med råge
<Umeaboy> Då så. Vad gnäller du för då? ;)
<gecko> Vem gnäller ?
<Umeaboy> Män som tycker att kvinnorna inte ställer upp nog mycket.
<Umeaboy> DE gnäller.
<gecko> Men det är inget jag gjort
<gecko> Eller har du sett något annat i mina skrivningar?
<gecko> Nä nu är det nog för idag. Ska upp tidigt och åka bort
<gecko> Ska hälsa på morsan i dödens väntrum. Lagomt roligt
<Umeaboy> gecko: Se det så här. Hon har levt ett långt liv & kommer till en bättre plats där hon slipper ha ont.
<gecko> Helt rätt
<Umeaboy> Alla ska vi dö........förhoppningsvis.
<Umeaboy> Jag hoppas att Han öppnar pärleporten för mig.
<gecko> Adjö kanalen
<Umeaboy> Adjö, gecko.
<einand> Umeaboy: hoppas du att alla skall dö?
<Umeaboy> einand: Att alla ska dö utan smärta.
<Umeaboy> Utan problem.
<Umeaboy> Det är min bön varje kväll innan jag somnar.
<einand> Umeaboy: många har ont när dom dör
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Umeaboy> Det vet jag.
<Umeaboy> Synd att de kommer på det när det är för sent.
<Umeaboy> När skadan är skedd.
<Umeaboy> Jag vet att jag inte är guds bästa barn, men jag gör mitt bästa för att föregå med gott exempel.
<maxjesy> har hört att när man dör så frigörs en drog i kroppen
<maxjesy> som ska göra det väldigt behagligt
<einand> maxjesy: beror väl på hur man dör?
<maxjesy> einand, jag vet inte det
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-07
<maxjesy> en tanke slog mig såhär på morgonkvisten
<andol> maxjesy: låter ohälsosamt :)
<maxjesy> andol, ja, tänker man så använder hjärnan syre
<maxjesy> som i sin tur leder till större risk för snabb död vid hjärtstillestånd
<maxjesy> då inte kroppen klarar att fördela nog med syre till hjärnan
<maxjesy> ett talesätt lyder som så "alla tänkande människor dör"
<gecko> Är läget stabilt i kanalen denna morgon?
<maxjesy> gecko, ja, inte mycket till ostabilitet har yttrat sig ännu uaf
<gecko> Bra. Då kan jag åka bort i lugn och ro
<gecko> Inte för jag är så där otroligt sugen på att åka. men ibland så måste man göra saker ändå
<maxjesy> jojo, viktigare saker än att hänga här finnas
<HeMan> Morrn!
<maxjesy> jojo, lite sent men.
<HeMan> var tvungen börja dagen med en fsck på en 16 TB disk
<andol> HeMan: Håll att data i RAM, så slipper du vänta på fsck :)
<HeMan> andol: smart! jag kör på det på nästa lösning!
<HeMan> :)
<maxjesy> HeMan, vart köper du så stora diskar?
<HeMan> maxjesy: det är diskar i ett SAN
<HeMan> maxjesy: så det är egentligen inte en disk
<andol> Precis, det är så mycket mera, det är en lagringslösning :)
<maxjesy> vad lagras?
<andol> HeMan: även /dev/null borde gå snabbt att fsck:a.
<HeMan> i detta fallet lagras temporärdata för ett beräkningskluster
<maxjesy> HeMan, är det något medicinskt?
<HeMan> maxjesy: nej, lastbilar
<maxjesy> spännande
<HeMan> det är snabb disk, 1 GiB/s både läs och skriv, men det tar ändå lååång tid
<maxjesy> hur många diskar är det?
<HeMan> vet inte, tror hela lösningen är på 400 TB
<speedxco1e> Går det att throttla en tar?  Jag har en vps där cpu och disk är en begränsad resurs. Så vore bra att köra kanske 500kb/sec max eller nåt. Tips mottages tacksamt.
<andol> speedxco1e: En vill gissning är att du skulle kunna pipea genom "pv --rate-limit". Dock inget jag faktiskt har prövat.
<andol> speedxco1e: programmet pv finns i paketet med samma namn.
 * andol använder annars främst pv för att få en progressbar då han pipear större mängder data.
<speedxco1e> andol: trevligt. Tack för tipset, jag ska kika på det.
<speedxco1e> även najs med progressbar vid feta pipes.
<Linux|Fisk> Wazzup guys?
<Markk> Jobbar för fullt.
<Linux|Fisk> Aight :)
<Markk> Själv då?
<Linux|Fisk> Vaknade typ nyss
<Linux|Fisk> Ska röra mig emot staden strax
<Markk> Gött
<Linux|Fisk> Hörde ni om linkedin
<Markk> Vilken stad pratar vi om?
<Linux|Fisk> Eskilstuna
<Linux|Fisk> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.452882/hacket-mot-linkedin---allt-du-behover-veta
<Markk> aha
 * andol undrar hur idg.se kan vet vad han behöver veta.
<larsemil> morrn
<Linux|Fisk> godmorgon
<Ezim> https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/UkoAaLDpF4i
<larsemil> mm såg den där. roligt
<larsemil> håller med
<Ezim> :) han är rolig linus
<Ezim> när han blir arg på något så döljer han inte det
<Ezim> hans utbrott är faktiskt roliga att följa
<realubot> "And I can get panel settings and enable auto-hide so that I don't need to look at that butt-ugly thing that has clearly been designed by some goth teenager that thinks that black is cool."
<realubot> Har han något emot goths?
<realubot> ;)
<Ezim> :) realubot linus har något emot alla
<Ezim> finns nog inte någon DE därute han inte har kritiserat vid någon skede
<Ezim> han är också lika "hård" i sina mailing-listor om kärnan
<Ezim> gnome shell med många extension är bra grejer... bättre än unity då.. dock är unity out-of-the-box bättre än gnome shell..
<Ezim> installera myunity/ubuntu-tweak och mesta går att fixa
<Ezim> enda problemet för mig, jag gillar ej sättet att arbeta med unity... annars är unity grym
<realubot> Jag är klar med Unity. Jag tycker inte det fungerar tillräckligt bra på min dator. Det är mycket segare än t.ex. Openbox.
<realubot> Jag vill ha ett snabbt DE. Dash-funktionen i Unity klarar jag mig utan. LAunchern också. Jag kommer lika långt med Gnome 2 och Gnome Do. Unity har inte inneburit någon som helst förändrning i min användning av datorn.
<realubot> Vad ska jag då ha det till? För att det ser bling-bling ut?
<kodein> CDE
<realubot> CDE?
<Markk> CDE!
<kodein> enlightenment är väl säkert jämförelse resurssnålt nuförtiden, annars. det utmärkte sig ju annars för att vara jäkligt tungrott back in the day
<Linux|Fisk> använd Awesome ;)
<kodein> awesome är ju inget DE, dock
<Linux|Fisk> Coolt ändå imo :>
<kodein> ja
<kodein> det är åsam
<Linux|Fisk> :P
<HeMan> ooh, CDE, var ju tvungen att uppgradera till 128 MB RAM när jag skulle testa det!
<macrobat> vad vill människor ha i ett DE? menyer att klicka i?
<Linux|Fisk> dwn
<HeMan> min SS'5a hade bara 64 MB när jag körde olvwm
<Linux|Fisk> Aight, taggar nu!
<Linux|Fisk> bye : Z
<defektz> StumpWM!
<defektz> :D
<defektz> hmm
<Ezim> hmm folk svamlar ser jag
<Ezim> realubot, ja, du man kör med DE eller WM man känner sig bekväm med. Det är ju det som är så skönt. Man är inte fast med ett sätt.
<Ezim> wb Philip5 guru...
<Philip5> tackar
<Ezim> Philip5, firefox kde paketen är återigen ur funktion med foxens senaste uppdatering
<Ezim> borde stanna med icewea.... som är några version efter
<einand> så
<einand> jag är här
<einand> i 5-7 minuter
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDjvCpVTbWY&feature=plcp
<Ezim> vackert
<Philip5> Ezim: man ska inte vara efter... man ska vara först med allt! :D
<Ezim> Philip5, :) då bör du ju inte köra kubuntu.
<Philip5> brb
<meochmyself> tja
<meochmyself> någon som vet hur man gör en partition på en hårddisk när man kör ubuntu 12
<Markk> Finns ett program för det.
<Markk> Philip5: Vad heter diskpartitioneringsapplikationen som följer med i Ubuntu?
<Philip5> jag kör inte ubuntu utan kubuntu :D
<meochmyself> oki
<meochmyself> hittar de fan inte
<Philip5> i kubuntu heter den partitionmanager
<Ezim> phibxr, om du vill ha senaste, varför kör du kubuntu? :)
<Philip5> Ezim: för att man uppdaterar allt till det senaste man vill ha i kubuntu :D
<Markk> meochmyself: Men kolla i Applikationer -> Tillbehör, det ska finnas något sådant där i.
<Ezim> meochmyself, kör du ubuntu så kan du installera gparted annars som Philip5 så finns också en för kubuntu...
<meochmyself> ok. tack för hjälpen.
<Ezim> Philip5, du går igenom alla de besvären för få det så... jag får det serverad :)
<Philip5> men jag uppdaterar ju bara sånt JAG vill ha :)
<Ezim> Philip5, du behöver installera ny kubuntu för få det senaste av KDE... jag trycker på uppdaterade och det är :) done
<Philip5> men just nu brottas jag med en digikamproblem med att det verkar vilja länka till för mig fel version av ett lib
<Ezim> Philip5, :) har inga probs här... skönt
<meochmyself> försökte göra em partition med gparted nu men den maxar på 1975 mib
<Ezim> meochmyself, was?
<Philip5> meochmyself: du kanske försöker göra en fat-partition?
<Ezim> jag hoppas du gör det i live-session
<meochmyself> fat 32
<meochmyself> ja
<Ezim> varför ska du göra partition till fat-32?
<Ezim> linux kör just nu som standard ext4
<meochmyself> behöver plats för annat os
<meochmyself> ok
<Ezim> jaha okej.. om det gäller windows
<Ezim> kör då med fat32 eller ntfs
<meochmyself> har provat båda men maxstorleken är 1975 mib
<meochmyself> O_O
<Ezim> säker?
<meochmyself> jao :/
<Ezim> skapa först ext4 och sedan ändrade du till fat32
<Ezim> bör fungera
<Philip5> kanske inte är mer plats ledigt?
<meochmyself> 223gb ledigt på botdisken
<Ezim> annars om du har ledig partition bör det nya oset du vill installera uppfatta det lediga partitionen och bör rimligtvis kunna använda den
<Ezim> så du behöver egentligen bara skapa ledig utrymme
<Ezim> resten bör andra oset sköta
<meochmyself> ska prova
<Ezim> gör så
<Ezim> om nya oset du vill installera heter windows
<Ezim> räkna med problem efteråt
<Ezim> då windows inte är så snäll när man installerar det sida vid sida med något annat
<meochmyself> de e de att bot disken e låst på 230 gb
<meochmyself> ok
<Ezim> :) dock finns all information du behöver på nätet
<Ezim> meochmyself, boot disken bör vara låst i vanlig sektion
<Ezim> dock i live-session (livecd/liveusb) kan du göra vad du vill
<spacebug-> Min SGS3 Pebble Blue ligger och installerar appar (återställer från googlekontot). Ah jag är som ett barn på julafton ;)
<meochmyself> ja. men borde ja inte kunna dela upp den på 2 partitioner!?
<Ezim> meochmyself, jepp det ska du kunna i live-session som sagt :)
<Ezim> du väljer krympa den befintliga
<meochmyself> ja
<Ezim> så har du två partitioner... varar den som skapas är den lediga
<meochmyself> ja
<Ezim> tror jag fått med allt... lycka till
<meochmyself> tycker de e underligt att de inte går
<meochmyself> tack
<meochmyself> ska prova att intalera ubuntu på den lilla 1,9 gib partitionen som ja gjorde och sen bota den. och kolla om det går att gå den vägen
<einand> If you’re willing to spend about 2,000 USD and a week or two picking up CUDA, you can put together your own little supercomputer cluster which will let you try around 700,000,000 passwords a second. And that rate you’ll be cracking those passwords at the rate of more than one per second.
<Ezim> :) Philip5 wb... hmm du bygger antar jag eller kör något
<Philip5> Ezim: jag håller på med en buggrapport om en avig grej i digikam som jag inte fattar
<Ezim> någon som kör debian och besöker libreoffice hemsida för download.. paketfalet blir rpm
<Ezim> mysko
<_Trullo> funderar på att skippa raid i min server.. känns bara osäkert när en disk dör och man ska ersätta den med en ny..
<_Trullo> eller inte dör, utan visar lite smart fel
<Philip5> Ezim: de kanske bara har rpm
<Philip5> Ezim: nä jag får deb
<Barre> _Trullo: det är inget fel att strunta i RAID, så länge du säkrar data med en ordentlig backup/restore strategi (vilket du ändå måste ha) och accepterar tiden för restore och recovery
<johanbr> Ezim, vilken User-Agent skickar din browser?
<Ezim> jaha nu vet jag
<Ezim> firefox som jag installerade under debian lurar libreoffice siten
<Ezim> icewea... fungerar
<andol> Barre: +1
 * andol ser i många fall RAID som något i första hand är till för tillgänglighet/uptime.
 * Barre håller med till största del.
<kodein> vad nu, menar ni att raid inte är ett bra alternativ till backups?
<Barre> men... om en disk skulle gå sönder så kommer du förlora data, så mycket data som du specat i din RPO (vilket oftast är upp till 24 timmar). det mest sannorlika är att just en disk går sönder, vilket gör att raid även är bör ses som ett kompliment för att minska RPO till noll i händelse av ett diskfel
<kodein> sedan rasar spegeldisken pga påfrestningarna när man håller på att spegla till ny disk
<andol> Barre: Fast har du viktig data vill du ju ändå ha någon form utav live-replikering, då det ju finns andra vis hela servern kan ryka, etc.
<kodein> det få rbli ett vms-kluster
<Barre> andol: pris, prestanda och tillgänglighet skall givetvis ställas mot värdet på data och information i kombination med risk.
<kodein> det blir väl iofs nästan 30 sekunder nertid när nån spränger ditt datacenter, men: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMCHpUtJnEI
<andol> Barre: Japp, och visst håller jag med om att RAID fyller en funktion för dataskydd, därav brasklappen "i många fall" ovan.
<Barre> :)
<andol> Sen är förstås den allra billigaste metoden att lära sig att gråta :)
<Barre> skylla på någon annan ligger också nära tillhands
<kodein> "chefen sa att backupp var för dyrt"
<Barre> backup ÄR dyrt om man inte förstår värdet av restore
<gecko> Äntligen hemma efter en 50-milatripp
<_Trullo> raid e ju inte backup
<kodein> Barre: ja, det är lätt att vara efterklok :)
<gecko> Facit. fattigare pga ett nytt objektiv
<Barre> kodein: det är det enklaste som finns, på så sätt har jag 7 rätt på lotto och 13 rätt på stryktipset VARJE VECKA!!! det du....
<kodein> Barre: vilket sammanträffande!
<Barre> _Trullo: det är precis det vi sagt, raid är inte backup
<kodein> själv har jag aldrig missat nåt på V75
<Barre> jag har svårt för hästar
<kodein> verkligen? jag tycker de smakar gott
<Barre> det förståss
<_Trullo> va ska man köra istället för raid då? enbart jbod?
<_Trullo> vill ju ha ett enda stort dir med exempelvis filmer, men det går ju att skapa i ubuntu utan problem, mounta in ett gäng diskar till samma ställe
<einand> raid är inte backu
<_Trullo> jag kommer inte att skriva till det stället, utan skriver till specifika diskar
<kodein> jag skulle nog inte rekommendera jbod
<Barre> einand: ge dig... det råder redan koncesus på det, kolla history få får du se :)
<kodein> jag kör raid1 hemma
<kodein> eventuellt skulle jag kunna tänka mig att strajpa speglar
<Barre> jag kör raid1, raid5 hemma
<_Trullo> hastigheten skiter jag i, så länge det går att streama så är jag nöjd
<einand> jag kör raid1 med hemma
<einand> eller raid5 är det nog, kör 3 diskar
<maxjesy> nu är jag tillbaka
<Barre> whohooo
<kodein> det var då banne mig på tiden
<einand> är det en upplysning eller en varning?
<maxjesy> ta det som ni vill, ni vet nog alla vilken windows-duchebag jag är
<kodein> den värsta sorten
<maxjesy> sitter och funderar på om det är mitt trådlösa tangentbord som stör ut installationen
<maxjesy> måste man ha ett tangentbord för att ubuntu installationen ska starta
<maxjesy> dvs, live skivan öht
<maxjesy> finns det någon statistik över hur många datorer ubuntu går att installera på
<maxjesy> eller tvärtom, inte går att installera på
<maxjesy> kan de vara 50/50 ?
<maxjesy> mina tre senaste maskiner har tackat nej till ubuntu
<maxjesy> ja blir så sur på skiten
<maxjesy> världens sämsta supportkanal
<maxjesy> flera månader utan hjälp
 * kodein ger maxjesy en snuttefilt
<maxjesy> tack kodein
<kodein> varsågod
<maxjesy> det stör mig att man inte får offtopica här men samtidigt får man aldrig någon hjälp
<gecko> själv så har jag installerat ubuntu i 8 till 10 olika datorer. Laptop och desktop. Alla har funkat perfekt
<maxjesy> vilka är ansvariga?
<maxjesy> Poco Loco, styr upp den här kanalen nu
<gecko> maxjesy: Ansvariga för vad ?
<maxjesy> ubuntu-se.org poco loco hjälpers
<maxjesy> för att se till att folk får support
<gecko> poco loco ?
<[Spooky]> Hallå nerds! Allt bra med er?
<maxjesy> nej
<maxjesy> jag är less på att aldrig få hjälp
<[Spooky]> maxjesy: Vad vill du ha hjälp med då?
<gecko> Nog har du fått tips så det räcker och blir över
<maxjesy> uppenbarligen är eliten här endast ute efter att se över sina SAN diskar och strunta i den lilla nyfikna användaren
<maxjesy> [Spooky], tog lite tid att få fram tecken att tabba fram dig med
<maxjesy> det ja behöver hjälp med är att förstå vad som är fel, åtgärda felet
<maxjesy> så jag kan installera linuxmint/ubuntu
<[Spooky]> maxjesy: Ok, jag själv använder ju inte "Ubuntu" så jag är ingen elite, men kanske kan hjälpa dig en bit på vägen.. ;)
<maxjesy> jag tror det är något problem med casper i ubuntu som inte synkar med min dators hårdvara
<maxjesy> men vilken hårdvara det gäller är problemet
<maxjesy> hårddiskar, minne, grafikkort, cpu har jag kollat upp
<maxjesy> även moderkort
<maxjesy> ingen av dem ska ha kända buggar
<maxjesy> nu återstår el-agg, tangentbords motttagare osv
<[Spooky]> maxjesy: Vet att Ubuntu förr hade någon Xubuntu version, det är inget du kan testa och sedan lägga sånt du endast vill ha?
<maxjesy> fast alla distar som grundas på ubuntu strular direkt i början av install
<Barre> en felbeskrivning brukar ha fyra delar. 1: detta har jag gjort. 2: detta blev resutlatet. 3: detta var vad jag förväntade mig. 4. (som oftast behövs när det gäller hårdvara) detta är min utrustning
<maxjesy> men, jag vet att de här inte är mycket till hjälp så jag skaffar fram lite video på hur problemet artar sig
<[Spooky]> maxjesy: Vilken Ubuntu är det 12.??
<maxjesy> alla
<maxjesy> initramfs, där brukar det stanna på mina andra datorer
<maxjesy> men ja ska fixa en video på förloppet på denna dator
<maxjesy> yesyes
<maxjesy> brb
<Ezim> tjena swecarp
<Philip5> ja kena swecarp som vi riktiga kde-fans brukar säga ;)
<swecarp> tjabba dabba Ezim
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: har du hunnit leka något med nya digikam då?
<Ezim> :) kena var coolt
<Philip5> swecarp: fyllde precis i min första buggrapport för 2.6
<swecarp> nej har inte testat bra laddat ner kort från kameran
<Philip5> och det funkar... bara det är ju enormt för dig ;)
<Ezim> Philip5, :) är snabb... du kanske själv byggt knasigt?
<Philip5> Ezim: nja utan jag tror det är en kombination vid bygget som utvecklarna inte försutsett
<Ezim> :P skyll inte ifrån dig.. skämt... du vet som vanligt vad du skriver om... talar fungerar ju inte riktigt här så.. :P
<swecarp> ja bara kunna ladda ner var ett pluss men jag germig fasen på att det var något knas i kde  då jag fick biblioteket med kameror uppdaterad så säger kubuntu till om att jag har anslutit kameran numera
<swecarp> oj vad tyst det blev
<Philip5> swecarp: även om du inte har kameran ansluten?
<swecarp> Ezim,  nu får du flytta ifrån förorten och in till storstaden
<Ezim> swecarp, :P jag bor ju i större stad än herrn som yttra sig :P...
<swecarp> när jag ansluter kameran så säger kubuntu till om att jag har anslutit den
<swecarp> nänä felsida av landet
<Philip5> swecarp: är inte det bra då?
<swecarp> jodå det är kanon nu kan jqag välja hur jag vil behandla en ansluten enhet
<Philip5> tror orsaken är att det är uppdaterade regler för udev med paketet i 12.04 som gör att det funkar men inte gjorde det i 11.10 men har gjort det i 11.04 och tidigare om jag inte minns fel
<Ezim> Philip5, swecarp ska tydligen lämna kubuntu :P...
 * Ezim vill skapa intriger 
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> tok heller
<Ezim> Philip5, swecarp ska tydligen bli riktig linux-nörd och börja köra gentoo...
<Philip5> vore iof lite kul
<Ezim> han vill få ut max från sin hårdvara
<swecarp> min maskin klara ju av det mesta
<Philip5> alla borde väl ha en lite undomligt trotsig period och köra gentoo eller sånt och sedan komma tillbaka hem... ;)
<Ezim> Philip5, swecarp råkat fastna för sabayon... :P
 * Ezim för swecarp talan... :P vilken duktig försvarsadvokat jag är... 
 * swecarp tror att Ezim  tränar inför skadestonds kravet som snart kommer
 * swecarp kommer nog att stanna på den sanna vägen 
<Philip5> swecarp: ska du skaffa en nikonkamera?!?! :D
<swecarp> Philip5,  nej men stannar med kubuntu skall inte bli en distrohoppare
<Philip5> swecarp: låter stabilt
<Philip5> tjena maxjesy
<maxjesy> tjao Philip6
<maxjesy> 6
<maxjesy> 5
<Philip5> swecarp: nu spanar jag in lite fotoprylar på ebay
<swecarp> jaja spana du
<Philip5> swecarp: ska beställa lite grejs
<Philip5> :)
<swecarp> nä nu skall jag vila lite och titta på tv
<Philip5> gör du det gamle man
<maxjesy> Philip5, hur mycket ram har du?
<maxjesy> okej, så här är det
<maxjesy> det sista som kommer upp innan det stannar upp är
<Philip5> 8 gb
<maxjesy> freeing unused kernel memory: 920k freed
<maxjesy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYpdUg9JRUg&feature=youtu.be
<maxjesy> så ser det ut
<maxjesy> sänk volymen för jag smaskar och hostar i videon
<Ezim> det känns som maxjesy verkligen ogillar buntu
<gecko> maxjesy: Nog hörs det att du är en rökare
<Barre> maxjesy: en stillbild hade gått lika bra, saknar fortfarande vad du har för hårdvara
<johanbr> maxjesy, varför säger den "SATA link down" ?
<Ezim> maxjesy, kör istället en rullande dist som alltid har senaste kärnorna... om det är hårdvaran som strular
<Ezim> annars Barre +1
<maxjesy> Barre, ett ögonkast
<maxjesy> Morderkort: Z68AP-D3, CPU, Intel i7 2600k, 16gb ram, nvidia geforce 550TI
<maxjesy> fan va snurrigt de där blev
<maxjesy> något mer som behövs?
<maxjesy> Barre, angående filmen, trodde det skulle bli lite mer action
<maxjesy> gecko, hörs det att jag är ett fetto med?
<maxjesy> som jag smaskar
<maxjesy> pommes, korv med bröd o shit
<gecko> Det låter som du äter ur en ho
<gecko> Hm. Äre du shit ? Fy vad äckligt
<gecko> *äter
<Ezim> maxjesy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/127305/how-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-computer-with-a-nvidia-geforce-gtx-550-ti
<maxjesy> Ezim, men herregudar
<maxjesy> trodde verkligen grafikkortet hade stöd
<maxjesy> ska testa det du gav mig och återkommer
<maxjesy> brb
<Ezim> den har ju det... du behöver bara lägga boot-parameter
<Ezim> herregud vad folk är lata
<Ezim> de kan börja söka innan klaga
<gecko> Ezim: Seså. Nu ska du inte vara sån :)
<Ezim> gecko, man förväntar mer av användare som faktiskt kört linux länge
<Ezim> kan de inte orka med simpel felsökning?
<gecko> Ezim: Det har du förvisso rätt i
<gecko> Detta är ganska fränt. jag ansluter till en IP-kamera hemma från min mobil. Med eller utan ljud. http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/9866/sc20120607154715.png
<Ezim> wb defektz, goodbye dfxz :).
<defektz> tack
<defektz> :)
<defektz> det blev lite fel med två klienter inne. fick ej loss den så det blev att quitta
<defektz> vad händer?
<mint> det ar jag, maxjezy
<defektz> testar du mint?
<defektz> :)
<maxjezy> ja, mint 13
<maxjezy> tack Ezim
<defektz> xchat, default ansluter till irc och hoppar in i #mint som mint har jag för mig :D
<maxjezy> jepp
<Ezim> maxjezy, så det fungera?
<maxjezy> ja, nu installerar jag skiten
<Ezim> maxjezy, lär dig felsöka efter alla år med linux.. latmask
<gecko> +1 :)
<maxjezy> Ezim: trodde faktiskt att det inte skulle vara problem med grafikkortet
<maxjezy> alla andra distar funkar ju
<maxjezy> debian osv
<Ezim> maxjezy, debian är debian :)
<defektz> debian är najs
<Ezim> gogo defektz
<Ezim> maxjezy, oftast kör debian med väldigt testade x relaterade paket
<Ezim> så det kan vara en av förklaringarna
<maxjezy> varfor kan inte ubuntu ocksa gora det
<Barre> maxjezy: i framtiden, om du vill installera Ubuntu, och du stöter på problem vid installationen så finns en alternativ installations CD som kallas "alternate". Prova med den eftersom den inte är lika "kinkig" med vilken hårdvara du har under installationen
<Ezim> Barre, har inte även alternate i regel bättre hårdvarastöd under installation??
<maxjezy> okej, nu ska jag ga och spy
<Ezim> maxjezy, ta hand om dig vännen
<Haffe> Är det någon action här då?
<Barre> maxjezy: Ubuntu har valt att göra en grafisk installation med (enligt mig) onödigt mycket grafik, bling bling och lull lull. För att köra denna grafiska miljö så krävs det hårdvara och denna hårdvara måste ha drivrutiner. P.g.a. att en CD har begränsat med utrymme så måste de välja vilka drivrutiner som skall vara på installations-CDn. Olyckligtvis har de inte valt drivrutinen för ditt grafikkort.
<X-Sleepy-X> Barre: De valde rättare sagt bort den för att de visste vad maxjezy har för grafikkort.
<maxjezy> 'r det bara nvidia 550ti eller alla nvidia
<Barre> Ezim: vet inte om det ligger mer drivrutiner med på alternate CD, men det är textbaserad installation som inte kräver ett 3D-kort :)    dessutom så går det att göra mer avancerade installetioner så jag föredrar den CDn när jag installerar
<maxjezy> åäö
<maxjezy> sådärja
<X-Sleepy-X> ※
<maxjezy> ska börja köra den
<maxjezy> vet dock inte om mint har alternative som alternative
<Barre> maxjezy: vet inte exakt vilken hårdvara som LiveCD supportar, kanske ligger en sådan lista på internet, men jag vet som sagt inte
<Barre> X-Sleepy-X: så kan det givetvis vara :)
<Ezim> maxjezy, fungerar nu installationen som den ska?
<Ezim> kör du den på vboxen?
 * X-Sleepy-X ler lite smått
<maxjezy> nej, IRL
<maxjezy> Ezim: jorå
<maxjezy> nu funkar det
<maxjezy> jag installerar för fullt
<Ezim> maxjezy, nice... så du har blivit en mintare
<Ezim> :P
<maxjezy> tog lite tid för jag hade lite diskar att ändra storlek på
<maxjezy> vet inte varför jag valde att göra det men så blev det
<Ezim> brb
<gecko> Ezim: Ska du stå på ett lastbilsflak och skrika imorgon?
<maxjezy> kör cinnamon
<maxjezy> det är som gamla gnome
<maxjezy> fast de vet väl ni haxörs
<X-Sleepy-X> De måste ha snabbat upp senaste utgåvan lite för den går inte så segt som jag minns först att första utgåvan med Unity var på min Eee PC 900.
<gecko> Mint 13 med cinnamon är riktigt trevligt. Har det i denna gamla laptop
<X-Sleepy-X> Mint med kanel är gott i te?
<maxjezy> jaja, installen är klar nu
<maxjezy> ska boota om
<Ezim> maxjezy, mint är faktiskt väldigt lättviktad med cinnamon..
<Ezim> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<maxjesy> installationen gick igenom men ingen grub eller liknande dyker upp
<X-Sleepy-X> Woohaa grym trojan på den sidan
<maxjesy> bara windows som boota direkt
<X-Sleepy-X> :P
<maxjesy> jaja, lärde mig något nytt iaf
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjezy: du får väl pilla lite i configen nu då
<maxjesy> var ligger den?
<Ezim> :) eftersom jag valde .deb så passade kubuntu in bäst.. vilket inte är helt fel
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<Ezim> swecarp, http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<X-Sleepy-X> i /etc/default/grub kanske men inte helt säker just nu då jag inte är vid datorn
<maxjesy> X-Sleepy-X jag har ett filsystem som börjar på C:
<maxjesy> :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Hehe ja just det ja du kan inte boota live va?
<maxjesy> kanske skulle blåst windows 8:an åt helvete innan, men den frågade om ubuntu ville ligga och peta windows i rumpan
<maxjesy> justja, det kan jag ju
<maxjesy> återkommer när jag bootat in i mint
<maxjesy> lajv
<X-Sleepy-X> Då kommer du åt filerna men blanda inte ihop live med hdd
<Ezim> :)
<maxjesy> ska kika
<Ezim> swecarp, vad fick du för resultat? :)
<Ezim> mitt blev 1. kubuntu 2. ubuntu/debian/mint på samma procent
<swecarp> har inte gjort testet
<Ezim> tror nog ditt också blir kubuntu
<Ezim> :) det räcker nog med att du väljer kde+.deb
<Ezim> swecarp, fanns det något bra på tv?
<swecarp> friidrotten började nu 20,00 från olslo
<gecko> swecarp: Vilket test skriver ni om?
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du gillar friidrotten men fotbollen :P den ger du blank i
<X-Sleepy-X> Usch, sport...
<X-Sleepy-X> Hehe
<swecarp> friidrott kan vara roligt ibland fotboll kanske wm
<Ezim> X-Sleepy-X, fotboll är :) bästaste
<swecarp> Ezim,  kolla detta http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
<Ezim> swecarp, jag kan ej se din resultat
<Ezim> :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Har aldrig förstått nöjet i att titta på andra som spelar när man själv kan spela...
<Ezim> X-Sleepy-X, har du spelat fotboll? :)
<maxjezy> jaja, nu så blåser jag 8:an och lägger mint på första disken
<Ezim> eller var du den som blev vald sist i klassen X-Sleepy-X när alla spelade fotboll på rasterna? :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Ja, men jag lade ner det till förmån för datorer.
<X-Sleepy-X> Nej, jag var faktiskt bra.
<maxjezy> inget fel i att bli vald sist
<maxjezy> någon måste ju det med
<Ezim> :) fotboll är njutning....
<X-Sleepy-X> Särskilt bra på basket...
<maxjezy> fotboll är fake och gay
<swecarp> ok Ezim  ingen rolig läsning  fedora och opensuse i topp sedan kommer en radda med andra där ibland kubuntu
 * gecko funderar på om han skriver med osynlig text
<Ezim> haha maxjezy sköning... :P
<X-Sleepy-X> Men allra bäst på skytte
<swecarp> gecko,  denna  test är det http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<Ezim> swecarp, hahaha... visste det döljde en distrohoppare hos dig...
<maxjezy> X-Sleepy-X: träffar du en 5 cm bred stolpe på 60 meters avstånd utomhus med luftpistol
<swecarp> Ezim,  ska göra om testet med lite andra svar
<maxjezy> typ 10 ggr i rad
<Ezim> X-Sleepy-X, boxen är nice.. har aldrig kört skytte...
<Ezim> swecarp, :P du är en distrohoppare... vad du än gör... du fick det på svart och vitt..
<maxjezy> jag föddes med pistolen i hand känns det som
<maxjezy> så säker är jag på att skjuta
<X-Sleepy-X> Jag borde göra det ja men har nog inte testat det med luftpistol. Menade ju riktiga vapen..
<Ezim> maxjezy, lösskott :)?
<maxjezy> tss
<maxjezy> gamo ftw
<Ezim> maxjezy, din flickvän säger annat... slag under bältet :P
<maxjezy> tss
<maxjezy> i have kids
<maxjezy> så jag är skarpladdad
<maxjezy> kid
<Haffe> Nejhej.
<maxjezy> s
<maxjezy> maby
<Haffe> Varför är min dator så otroligt skum?
<maxjezy> Haffe: har den röda ögon, är seg och pratar osammanhängande och äter ovanligt mycket sötsaker?
<X-Sleepy-X> Haffe för att du schamponerat den?
<maxjezy> den kan vara inne i ett hårt cannabismissbruk isf
<Ezim> maxjezy, bra svar...
<maxjezy> jaja, nu ska ja starta om
<maxjezy> fasiken va snabbt skiten installerar
<maxjezy> man hinner ju knappt chatta
<maxjezy> brb
<Haffe> JAg fick igång en cd med ubuntu, till slut.
<Ezim> maxjezy, :)... linux baby
<Haffe> Men det går inte att installera grub2.
<Ezim> Haffe, kommer inte ubuntu med grub 2?
<Ezim> eller mer precis grub 1.99?
<Ezim> swecarp, :) så vad blev svaret den här ggr?
<swecarp> samma skit
<Ezim> haha vad glad man är
<Ezim> jag ler faktiskt på riktigt åt det här
<Ezim> :P
<X-Sleepy-X> Brb
<swecarp> jag tror att det har med min stenåldersburk att göra
<Ezim> swecarp, din stenålders burk passar nog bra med kubuntu.. du kör ju den nu... varför skulle fedora eller opensuse kräva mindre?
<swecarp> Ezim, det roliga är att mandriva och debian ligger presis efter fedora och opensus
<Ezim> min erfarenhet är att kubuntu är den snabbaste kde disten jag testat i alla fall
<Ezim> swecarp, mandriva kan jag tänka mig skulle passa dig. typ som mageia... debian passar alla
<Ezim> :)
<Philip5> swecarp: nu beställde jag fotogrejer på ebay för 2500 kr :D
<Ezim> Philip5, :) tog du del av swecarp resultat?
<Philip5> swecarp: får väl en tegelsten på posten
<Philip5> Ezim: nej vadå
<swecarp> Philip5,  sluta nu den som har mest fotiogrejer när han dör vinner inte
<Ezim> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/  <<--- nyfiken på veta vad du får
<Ezim> Philip5, den disten som passa mig bäst var: 1. Kubuntu 95 % passande 2. Ubuntu/Debian/Mint 90 %... mig passade det åtminstone bra in..
<Ezim> Philip5, swecarp får berätta sin statistisk för dig... :P
<Philip5> fick han 100% gentoo
<gecko> swecarp: Han vill bara glänsa över sina inköp
<Philip5> gecko: självklart!! :D
<Ezim> Philip5, haha nej.. du kommer bli choackad
 * Ezim tror swecarp gömmer sig nu :P..
<Ezim> maxjazzy, wb..
<maxjazzy> sådärja, fick köra no no koden igen
<Philip5> hen kanske blev rädd
<Ezim> maxjazzy, här säger vi... kena
<Ezim> :P
<maxjazzy> Ezim: thnx
<Ezim> !kde
<ubot2> KDE är skrivbordsmiljön som används i Kubuntu. För att installera från Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", eller läs http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Läs på http://kubuntu.org för mer information.
<gecko> Fy för den lede vad jag blev trött av vår resa idag. Och bara ett billigt objektiv blev resultatet
<maxjazzy> jag har installerat nvidia-current nu
<maxjazzy> något mer?
<maxjazzy> som behövs
<maxjazzy> i nvidiaträsket dvs
<Ezim> maxjazzy, nee.. mint kommer ju med codecs etc förinstallerad
<maxjazzy> så, måste starta om nu?
<Ezim> jepp om du installerat nvidia blobs
<swecarp> jag är här
 * Ezim väntar på swecarp redogör sin resultat för Philip5... 
<swecarp> Ezim,  din skavverbytta du kan väl tala om vad mitt resultat blev
<Ezim> :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> :) Ezim skrattar så det gör ont i magen
<gecko> swecarp: På tal om ubuntu. Jag ska nog ge mig iväg och fiska i helgen. Hoppas det inte blir för mycket att släpa hem
<swecarp> ök fedora o0ch opensuse i topp
<Ezim> swecarp, vad har du för grafikkort?
<maxjezy> mint startar segare än windows 8
<defektz> !stumpwm
<ubot2> Factoid 'stumpwm' not found
<Ezim> tror faktiskt även fedora skulle passa dig swecarp...
<defektz> määh
<Ezim> maxjezy, har du precis uppdaterat och därefter installerat drivis?
<defektz> Ezim: kan du ordna så att ubåt fixxar det där?
<gecko> Mint startar hypersnabbt i denna gamla laptop
<maxjezy> jepp
<Ezim> första booten med linux tar alltid lite längre
<maxjezy> drivisarna bara
<maxjezy> inte uppdaterat
<Ezim> defektz, fixar vad?
<maxjezy> tog 6 sek att starta firefox
<defektz> Ezim: !stumpwm så att han svarar på det
<maxjezy> fasiken va segt firefox är
<defektz> :D
<Ezim> maxjezy, hmm väldigt mysko... jag kör med kde.. jag hinner inte ens blinka innan foxen öppnas
<maxjezy> blir att byta ut den skitläsaren på direkten
<gecko> maxjezy: Är det en 486 du har?
<maxjezy> känns ju som det ibland
<swecarp> ezim det bvevisar bara enska  kde rules
<Ezim> maxjezy, hur var upplevelsen med öppna nvidia drivrutinerna? dom har faktiskt blivit bra.
<maxjezy> just firefox har fan alltid segat på min arkitektuur
<Philip5> Ezim: jag fick 100% kubuntu och debian! måste vara väldigt bra test det där som mäter exakt rätt ;)
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp det har den alltid gjort..
<maxjezy> Ezim: hittills så
<maxjezy> tänkte testa lite blender och se om det funkar fint med
<Ezim> Philip5, :) välkommen till gänget.. det är swecarp som är svikaren
<gecko> Mitt testresultat blev allt som är ostabilt :)
<maxjezy> men men, så här 2-4 minuter in i mint 13 känns det inte helt värdelöst
<Philip5> Ezim: fick han redhat eller suse?
<swecarp> Philip5,  fick du med knoppix
<Philip5> nej
<swecarp> Philip5,  fedora  opensuse
<Ezim> Philip5, han fick först 1. fedora 2. opensuse och sedan minns jag inte
<Philip5> 95% linux min och ubuntu
<maxjezy> vad pratar ni om
<Ezim> maxjezy, test..
<Philip5> han svarade säkert att han ville ha rpm eller inte bydde sig om rpm eller deb
<Ezim> maxjezy, http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<swecarp> Ezim,  sedan var det endel andra bla kubuntu
<Ezim> Philip5, testat ljuger aldrig :)..
<maxjezy> Ezim: chromium startar typ under sekunden
<maxjezy> kan säkert starta hundra ex av chromium under samma tid en firefox öppnas
<Ezim> maxjezy, hmm konstigt... kanske så apparmor måste hojta
<gecko> maxjezy: Använd chrome då och sluta gnäll :)
<Ezim> swecarp, jaja du vill bara komma billigt undan :P... distrohoppare :P
<maxjezy> slackware och gentoo
<maxjezy> fick jag
<gecko> Ezim: Man lever på hoppet
 * Ezim har senaste tiden varit nr1 i distrohopp... skulle det vara friidrottsgren så hade jag vunnit..
<maxjezy> gecko: jojo, men men.
<maxjezy> gecko: gick det bra idag?
<defektz> Ezim: gissa vad jag fick
<Ezim> maxjezy, har du testat mate?
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag kan säga ensak om testet nu gjorde jag det igen svarade att jag hadde ny dator och 64 bit då hamnade kubuntu i topp
<maxjezy> Ezim: nepp, nu ska du inte lura i mig massa ostabila saker!!!!
<gecko> maxjezy: Jodå. ska inte klaga. men blev inga större affärer
<Ezim> swecarp, :P du vet väl att jag bara jävlas med dig för få lite liv på kanalen?
<Ezim> defektz, vad fick du?
<defektz> maxjezy: mate är fd gnome(det innan gnome-shell)
<maxjezy> gecko: har för mig du skulle träffa mor din
<swecarp> gecko,  har du gjort testen
<defektz> Ezim: gentoo och slackware
<Ezim> maxjezy, mate är gnome 2 fork... den kommer ju med i mint
<defektz> Ezim: "the perfect matches"
<maxjezy> jag fick samma ju
<Ezim> defektz, passar dig faktiskt också..
<gecko> maxjezy: Helt rätt. Du har bra minne. Jag passade även på att köpa ett objektiv
<Ezim> max fått hybris i starta om
<amelia> jag fick opensuse eller fedora och jag kör fedora så det passar ju bra.
<defektz> :)
<gecko> swecarp: Jodå. Och jag skrev mitt resultat här
<defektz> ah :)
<Ezim> :) som sagt testat ljuger aldrig
<defektz> och jag körde ju gentoo tills förra veckan
<maxjezy> råka klicka
<Ezim> defektz, har du testat sabayon/gentoo?
<defektz> Ezim: nej
<Ezim> maxjezy, du slagit rekord i starta om..
<maxjezy> Ezim: jaa
<Ezim> defektz, tror du kommer gilla...rolling release
<maxjezy> fast nu var det bara xchat
<maxjezy> råka klicka kryss
<Ezim> maxjezy, ja, men du har slagit starta om här i kanalen i alla fall idag... :P
<defektz> Ezim: lite sådär med att testa olika gentoo varianter eftersom det ska kompileras. det blir ju ännu nästan samma sak i slutändan
<maxjezy> i got skills
<gecko> Bra att ha en bouncher. Där loggar man aldrig ur eller in
<Ezim> defektz, nja, sabayon kommer med mycket binärt... ta en titt
<maxjezy> toprankin join/qwittz
<defektz> Ezim: ok ska kolla.
<Ezim> tror defektz kommer gilla.. då sabayon är känd för bra hårdvarustöd, codecs etc stöd från start.
 * gecko håller tummarna för att min nya laptop kommer imorgon
<defektz> In Sabayon everything should just work. We offer a bleeding edge operating system that is both stable and reliable.
<defektz> det skär sig ju lite i vad dom säger ... men ok. jag har ju inte testat
<Ezim> defektz, testa... så länge du inte kör limbo repot är det okej
<maxjezy> shit vilken gammal blender det var i repo
<maxjezy> 2.6§
<Ezim> dom kommer snart version 9
<maxjezy> 2.61
<Ezim> maxjezy, finns ju ppa för blender..
<defektz> Ezim: är det gnome o sånt default?
<maxjezy> Ezim: jojo
<maxjezy> men ja va nyfiken
<Ezim> defektz, du väljer ju själv... finns kde/gnome och xfce
<defektz> orkar ju inte avinstallera allt
<defektz> :D
<Ezim> defektz, kolla isona.. finns också daily
<Ezim> dock defektz testar du daily skivan glöm ej ändra repo
<Ezim> fick den rekommendationen
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du senaste blender i din ppa
<Ezim> defektz, du kan också se vad som kommer förinstallerad.. de har paketlista
<defektz> Ezim: ok :)
<Ezim> defektz, vad föredrar du?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nope
<Ezim> maxjezy, vad ska du med Philip5 ppa?
<maxjezy> Ezim: va heter blender ppa då
<maxjezy> och hur lägger jag till den via att kopiera text du skriver här och jag klistrar in i terminalen
<Ezim> maxjezy, https://launchpad.net/~cheleb/+archive/blender-svn
<maxjezy> Ezim: du kan inte tänkas börja fjärrstryra min dator för såna här saker
<Ezim> :)
<maxjezy> visst jag är skitlat
<defektz> Ezim: det ser ju proffsigt ut. Ska kolla vad dom har i sina repos först.
<Ezim> defektz, jepp sök på paket
<Ezim> så hittar du ju allt
<swecarp> maxjezy,  i terminalen skriver du sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cheleb/blender-svn
<swecarp> så har du lagt till det ppat
<Ezim> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cheleb/blender-svn && sudo apt-get update
<Ezim> glömde om du redan installerat: sudo apt-get upgrade
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag var snabbare än dig denna gången
<Ezim> så kommer du alltid ha senaste blender
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du är kung, brushan..
<swecarp> Ezim,  svenne grabben
<Ezim> :)
<maxjezy> ok ok, tack för att ni gör jobbet åt mig
<Ezim> maxjezy, du är lat... :)
<maxjezy> jag orkar bara inte komma ihåg allt
<swecarp> sudo apt-get update
<swecarp> och när det är klart så skriv
<swecarp> sudo apt-get upgrade
<swecarp> de 2 kommandona uppdaterar listan med tillgängliga uppdateringar och uppdaterar därefter alla program.
<maxjezy> shit vad den upgraderar program
<swecarp> maxjezy,  gör som jag skapa ett dokumen där du sparar bra komandon
<maxjezy> insåg precis att ja måste avinstallera liblre office
<maxjezy> swecarp: man skulle ha en skrivare bara
<maxjezy> så man inte blir av med dokumenten
<Ezim> varför avinstallera libreoffice?
<maxjezy> jag har inte använt ett officeprogram på typ 20 år
<Ezim> realubot, hur gick det med gnumeric?
<maxjezy> stör mig på att ha sånt
<Ezim> maxjezy, jaha... google docs fungerar nog för dig..
<maxjezy> jepp
<Ezim> bygger ju ändå på libreoffice
<maxjezy> om ja någon gång behöver något sånt
<maxjezy> libreoffice verkar uppdateras en del
<Ezim> jepp mycket oftare än openoffice
<maxjezy> sånt gillas icke
<maxjezy> 7 år senare, och upgrade is done!
<Ezim> maxjezy, finns för och nackdelar med det självklart
<Ezim> maxjezy, hur gick det med mageia?
<maxjezy> Ezim: jag orkade inte
 * Ezim vill att maxjezy distrohoppar.. :P
<maxjezy> men nu har jag blåst windows 8 åt helskotta
<maxjezy> du must be prowd
<Ezim> maxjezy, med ppa kommer du alltid ha senaste blender... vad det nu är värt
<maxjezy> bara jag inte har 2.61
<maxjezy> den är as-gammal
<maxjezy> inte ens cycles
<maxjezy> eller motionhacking
<Ezim> maxjezy, kan inte sådana nörd saker :).
<maxjezy> när kommer det där google operativsystemet
<maxjezy> chrome
<Ezim> maxjezy, den finns väl?
<maxjezy> inte sett den ännu
<maxjezy> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJ!!!
<maxjezy> NO CUDA
<maxjezy> wtf, har jag fel drivers
<Ezim> haha
<Ezim> maxjezy, inte konstigt saker gick segt för dig
<maxjezy> 295.40
<maxjezy> är det gammalt?
<Ezim> maxjezy, jepp..
<maxjezy> ah, jag installera ju nvidia-current
<maxjezy> vad ska ja installera
<Ezim> 295.53 är senaste stabila
<maxjezy> men den är inte as-gammal min version?
<maxjezy> borde ju ha cuda stöd
<Ezim> maxjezy, kör du nvidia-current-updates får du näst senaste versionen
<Ezim> maxjezy, nej den är ej as gammal...
<maxjezy> hoppas det här funkar annars blir det back to windows
<Ezim> maxjezy, sök på cuda med synaptic
<maxjezy> ok, ska bara installera den här drivisen
<Ezim> se om det finns något vettigt där om cuda..
<Ezim> defektz, :) hur går det?
<defektz> uppdatera allt o se om datorn håller efter det.
<Ezim> defektz, damn redan installerat?
<defektz> Ezim: jag skippar sabayon. :)
<Ezim> defektz, kör du arch? tönt... :P
<defektz> håller på att uppdatera mitt archlinuxx
<defektz> :D
<Ezim> hoppas det går åt skogen :P...
<defektz> det kan hända, det är väldigt mkt på en gång nu. Det kanske brister :)
<defektz> rökapause i väntan
<Ezim> defektz, arch är ostabilt för användning... :P
<Ezim> :) välkommen efter 100 ggr
<maxjezy> antagligen inget fel med drivisarna för jag ladda blender från .org
<maxjezy> då funkade det med cuda
<maxjezy> ppa hade inte cuda stöd
<Ezim> jaha okej..
<maxjezy> fick ju starta om för nya drivers :)
<Ezim> maxjezy, http://sn0v.wordpress.com/2012/05/11/installing-cuda-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<maxjezy> för mycket jobb, får använda blender från den här mappen på skrivbordet istället
<Ezim> men kom ihåg att lightdm inte används av mint utan mdm
<Ezim> maxjezy, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYYnTdX6EwI
<Ezim> :) så nu har du förklaring hur du gör som de tuffa killarna
<defektz> Ezim: lightdm var det sist jag testade.. det var 12
<Ezim> defektz, de har med 13 forkat igen och nu har de mdm
<Ezim> mint tramsar sönder allt med sitt forkande
<defektz> ok.
<Ezim> istället för mint ska forka... bör de koncentrera på göra nytta uppströms
<Ezim> fånar
<Ezim> maxjezy, nu har du fått både som youtube/text hur du får cuda fungera helt
<Ezim> kanske då märker du stor skillnad
<Ezim> då tydligen vanliga drivisarna ej är något för dig
<Haffe> AHa. Ibland känner jag mig som en idiot. Jag svettas som en gris, så upptäcker jag att fläkten är avslagen.
<maxjezy> Ezim: fast hur funkar blender från mappen utan drivisar
<maxjezy> för jag kan rendera med cuda i den blender
<Ezim> maxjezy, ingen aning...
<maxjezy> kan drivisarna ligga med i mappen?
<Ezim> maxjezy, menar du för blender?
<maxjezy> yepp
<maxjezy> shit va snabbt det funkar i mint
<maxjezy> blender
<maxjezy> renderar smidigt
 * swecarp vill ha ny dator vill också uppleva snabbheten
<Ezim> libthrust, nvidia-cuda-toolkit och khronos-opencl-headers
<maxjezy> äh, skiten crasha
<Ezim> finns dessa paket i ubuntu för dig maxjezy?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> jag rendera i fyra fönster samtidigt
<maxjezy> kanske därför de crasha
<Ezim> :) fasiken du är rolig
<maxjezy> Ezim: i #blender säger dom att ppa inte har support
<maxjezy> unsupported
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> får duga så jag har en för internal och cycles
<maxjezy> nu leker glada livet finfint
<Ezim> ingen aning du frågade om senaste blender och jag :) visade hur du skulle få den
<Ezim> maxjezy, annars kan du köra arch... det är ju populärt så har du alltid det senaste
<maxjezy> de är bra
<maxjezy> jag skyller inte på dig
<maxjezy> även om du är skyldig
<maxjezy> men men, förlåter dig för denna gång
<maxjezy> nej nu orkar jag inte
<Ezim> haha sköning
<maxjezy> arch hit och mageia dit
<maxjezy> kan inte alla linuxdistros gå ihop
<maxjezy> och skapa en windows konkurerande dist
<swecarp> maxjezy,  han har den tendensen att trötta ut en för att göra som han vill eller tycker man ska göra
<maxjezy> swecarp: han är ju en kolgrillande kurd
<Ezim> :P haha jag jävlas...
<maxjezy> borde servera chevapcici med ris till oss men istället så försöker han göra oss sinnessjuka med olika linuxdistros
<Ezim> haha
<Ezim> :P bra finnen
<maxjezy> Ezim: erkänn att du står o grillar just nu
<maxjezy> i can feel it in my finska pirogers
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) nee.. tyvärr.. har redan fått swecarp och dig i ur balans :P
<swecarp> ezim du som gillar att grilla kolla detta bloginlägg  http://blondiies.blogg.se/2009/april/grilltips-favvo-i-repris.html
<Ezim> :) swecarp inte min grej och redan bloggen får mig på andra tankar
<swecarp> vadå det är ju en kanon grill
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> :) så grillar tuffingarna, inte vi snälla..
<maxjezy> kan man köra http://download.blender.org/release/Blender1.80/
<swecarp> den kommer ju direkt från förorterna
<maxjezy> någon av dem i 64bitars
<defektz> Ezim: smärtfritt!
<Ezim> swecarp, :) kanske svenska förorten...
<defektz> arch är fan bäst
<Ezim> defektz, det tror jag inte på... arch är sämre än sämst... :P
<swecarp> maxjezy,  vilken blender version är den senaste
<maxjezy> 2.63
<maxjezy> försökte köra 1.0
<maxjezy> den ville inte
<Peyam> hej
<maxjezy> även 2.4x funkar inte
<Peyam> Jag har en ram på 4G
<swecarp> ok den finns i kubuntus föråd i 2.62-1
<maxjezy> ville go oldschool
<Peyam> Tänkte lira fifa 11. kmr jag behöva mer?
<maxjezy> swecarp: samma som i mint föråden då
<swecarp> japp
<maxjezy> den är lite för gammal men duger godt
<maxjezy> om man inte ska utnyttja de senaste funktionerna
<maxjezy> och stabiliteten
<Peyam> Jag har 4G Ram. kommer jag behöva mer om  jag spela fifa2012
<maxjezy> stabilitet hos 3d programvara är inte A och O
<maxjezy> 4 gram RAM?
<Peyam> ja
<maxjezy> vilket OS?
<Peyam> windows
<maxjezy> 3.11?
<maxjezy> jag tror du kommer klara dig
<Peyam> 7
<maxjezy> finns ju förfasiken specs på deras hemsida
<Peyam> jag har en integrerad grafikkort
<Ezim> maxjezy, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/convert-3d-software.html
<Peyam> hur vet jag hur mkt grafik jag har
<defektz> Peyam: varför frågar du i #ubuntu-se ?
<Peyam> e gammal utubare
<Peyam> ubuntu'are
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> den var bäst
<defektz> utubare :D
<defektz> Peyam: Högerklicka på DEN DÄR DATORN
<Peyam> sen
<defektz> Peyam: "system"
<maxjezy> FIFA 12 System Requirements
<maxjezy> OS: Windows XP / Windows Vista / Windows 7
<maxjezy> CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4GHz / Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5600+ (Dual core processor /Core duo 2 or better)
<maxjezy> RAM: 2 GB
<maxjezy> GFX:  ATI RADEON HD 2900 / NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GS
<maxjezy> GFX RAM: DirectX® 9.0c Compatible 3D accelerated 256 MB video card or equivalent (must support Shader Model 3.0 or above).
<maxjezy> DirextX: DX 9
<Peyam> maxjezy:  ja jag hittar den
<Peyam> Jag har inge externt grafikkort. blir det problem?
<maxjezy> det är ett skitspel iaf om du vill lira riktig fotboll
<defektz> Peyam: testa vettja.
<maxjezy> ja
<Peyam> maxjezy: fifa2012?
<maxjezy> de blir fetproblematik
<Peyam> maxjezy:  vf?
<maxjezy> för att det är ett 3d spel
<Peyam> så?
<Peyam> det finns knappt några 2D spel
<maxjezy> joho
<maxjezy> fler än 3dspel
<Peyam> ja men inga riktiga
<Peyam> 3D som med glasögon?
<Peyam> eller 3D som 3 dimention?
<Peyam> sion*
<maxjezy> joho, bara NES har över 1200 spel
<Peyam> vad e NES?
<defektz> nintändå
<maxjezy> NINTENDO FUCK YOU UPP BIG TIME ENTERTAINMENT WITH CHIPS AND DIPP SYSTEM
<Peyam> jag vet ej
<defektz> Peyam: testa så vet du.
<Peyam> jag köpt två handkontroller till min dator
<Peyam> ladat ner street fghting och fifa 11
<maxjezy> nice, köp ett grafikkort så har du as-skoj
<Peyam> det e fett med dyr
<maxjezy> jojo, men du kan få ett grafikkort av generationen innan denna
<maxjezy> de är utgående
<maxjezy> med nya 600 serien
<defektz> Peyam: jag har ett som bör passa fifa. som ligger och inte används.
<maxjezy> så skaffa en 500 serie
<defektz> ;)
<maxjezy> de är typ gratis
<Peyam> defektz:  men funkar den bra? passar den till vilket moderkort som helst?
<Peyam> defektz: Kan du skicka den till mig?
<maxjezy> dra ner PES istället
<defektz> Peyam: pci express.
<Peyam> vad e pes?
<maxjezy> PRO evolution soccer
<maxjezy> 10:an kan du nog lira
<maxjezy> om du har tur
<Peyam> maxjezy:  jag fattar inte va du snackar om
<Peyam> vad är PES
<maxjezy> PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER
<maxjezy> det är FIFAS rival
<Peyam> jag är heeeeeeeelt nybörjare
<Peyam> typ aldrig spelat
<Peyam> jo fifa 98
<Peyam> ska jag ladda ner den iställeT?
<maxjezy> köpa på tradera kanske?
<maxjezy> lär få det för 20 spänn eller något
<defektz> det är fult att ladda ner :D
<defektz> smutsigt
<defektz> warez.
<maxjezy> ja, man känner sig så jäkla smutsig efteråt
<Peyam> ja men gubbar!  e det fifa 11 eller ett helt annat spel?
<maxjezy> det är fotboll
<maxjezy> sök på youtube
<Peyam> e det ett annat namn för fifa?
<maxjezy> pro evolution soccer
<maxjezy> nej, det är inte fifa
<Peyam> e det bättre än fifa?
<maxjezy> ja
<defektz> Peyam: det går att köra olika spel.. du behöver inte utesluta det ena för att köra det andra typ.
<maxjezy> fifa är lite som tonyhawk
<maxjezy> medans PES är mer som skate 2
<maxjezy> Peyam: vad har du för grafik integrerat?
<Peyam> maxjezy:  jag vet inte skillnaden på skate 2 och hawk. jag har aldrig spelat sånt
<Peyam> hur kollar jag det?
<Peyam> har window
<Peyam> s
<maxjezy> controlpanelen
<maxjezy> system info
<maxjezy> något sånt
<maxjezy> eller startmenyn
<maxjezy> kör
<maxjezy> dxdiag
<maxjezy> sen enter
<Peyam> upskattar total minne 1760
<Peyam> Mb
<Peyam> det borde nog klara av skiten
<defektz> ah du har intel eller?
<Peyam> Jag tror jag sk köpa ett grafikkort. som klara av de flesta spel och är kompatibel till både ubuntu och win
<Peyam> defektz: yes
<defektz> jag har oxå ett sådant.
<Peyam> i5 a
<defektz> bara spela på då :)
<Peyam> ngn säger tt intel suger på gaming
<defektz> det beror väl på spel och vad man jämnför med
<maxjezy> Peyam: du spelar nog inte de hetaste spelen men
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> defektz:  Har du förslag på ngt hyfsat grafikkort?
<maxjezy> det finns ju en lista över vilka spel sandy bridge stödjer
<Peyam> maxjezy:  har du förslag på grafikkort
<maxjezy> prisklass?
<Peyam> hur mkt?
<Peyam> jag vet inte
<Peyam> under 2000
<Haffe> Radeon HD7950
<Peyam> e det bra? asså jag har ingen aning hur mkt en bra grafikskit kostar
<defektz> skjortan
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010614466/asus-geforce-gtx-550-ti-1gb-pci-e-vga-dvi-hdmi/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjezy> 999kr
<Peyam> hatar dustin
<Peyam> inet
<Peyam> e bäst
<maxjezy> annars 560
<maxjezy> lite dyrare, lite snabbare
<defektz> hittade ett geforce på claes ohlsson
<defektz> s
<defektz> 500
<maxjezy> gts450?
<defektz> kommer inte ihåg riktigt. det var dvi och hdmi på det.
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010596559/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-560-oc-1gb-pci-e-dvi-hdmi/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409506/msi-geforce-gt-630-4096mb
<Peyam> jag har redan hdmi
<Peyam> och dvi
<maxjezy> mycket minne men segt
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409498/gigabyte-geforce-gt-630-2048mb
<Peyam> hur vet du att den e segt?
<Peyam> va kollar du på
<maxjezy> minneshastigheterna, gpu frekvens
<maxjezy> men, pris talar mycket om hur kortet är också
<maxjezy> såvida du inte går bakåt i stenåldern och letar AGP kort osv
<maxjezy> de kan vara dyra fast dåliga
<maxjezy> nej du ska satsa på gtx serien för spel
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409228/gigabyte-radeon-hd6570-1024mb-oc
<Peyam> den har mindre frekvens än många billigare men fått mer stjänor
<ola8395> gtx e bäst för spel
<ola8395> funkar bra med unity också
<Haffe> 6-serien är gammal idag.
<maxjezy> amd är inte så bra för linux
<maxjezy> Haffe: nya serier kostar ju lite mer
<Haffe> maxjezy: Det där var sant för typ 5 år sedan.
<ola8395> amd suger för ubuntu
<ola8395> iaf om man väljer unity som gränssnitt
<maxjezy> Haffe: well, amd gör sig dåligt i blender även
<maxjezy> kanske där jag har mina illasinnade hatiska tankar om amd
<arand> Nej, det gäller det mesta.
<maxjezy> it has no cuda
<Peyam> vad e gtx?
<Peyam> jag hittar inge sånt märke
<maxjezy> gtx finns bara hos nvidia
<maxjezy> inte amd radeon
<ola8395> gtx e väl nvidia
<maxjezy> jo, det jag menar
<maxjezy> eller, ja
<maxjezy> ungefär så
<ola8395> eller en serie tillverkad av nvidia
<ola8395> som är gjord för spel
<ola8395> specifikt
<arand> Har för mig att det inte finns något sätt att använda GPu-switch med amd än...
<ola8395> ?
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010614466/asus-geforce-gtx-550-ti-1gb-pci-e-vga-dvi-hdmi/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<Ezim> jepp det bör finnas för amd
<Ezim> dvs gpu-switch
<ola8395> har även läst att nvidias kort får bäst i test av ubuntu testarna för unity om d e d man kör
<maxjezy> bättre kort än det, finns inte för den prisklassen
<maxjezy> oavsätt butik
<maxjezy> alltså, 550
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409033/gigabyte-geforce-gt430-1024mb-oc
<Ezim> intel är nog den stabilaste och bästa för laptop användare under linux
<ola8395> intel + nvidia
<maxjezy> Peyam: gt där
<ola8395> ftw
<ola8395> :D
<maxjezy> leta efter gtx
<ola8395> hej Ezim
<Peyam> det finns inga gtx
<Haffe> ola8395: Har du några studier över det här, eller är det bara som du tycker?
<ola8395> studier för vaddå
<Peyam> kan du hitta en på www.inet.se
<Peyam> de har mindre 24 timmar leverans
<maxjezy> Peyam: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409394/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-550ti-1024mb
<ola8395> intel + nvidia kombon e min personliga åsikt , men att nvidia kort är testat att funka bäst med unity står ju i deras wiki
<ola8395> eller vad menar du ?
<Peyam> den e för dyr
<maxjezy> du sa under 2 lax
<maxjezy> men, 999 på dustin
<maxjezy> beställer du nu, får du det på måndag
<Peyam> vet ej om jag har råd
<Ezim> ola8395, hej på dig.
<Peyam> det där med längden
<maxjezy> då råder jag dig att spela på det du har, spara lite pengar och köpa ett kort i 6 serien
<Peyam> hur vet jag vilken längd jag skall ha
<Peyam> maxjezy: Kan du hitta ett bättre som även kan klara av framtida spel typ närmaste 5 åren iaf
<ola8395> Haffe, nu vill jag vet vad du menar ? , lol
<Peyam> priset får variera lite.
<maxjezy> Peyam: , det beror på hur spelindustrin utvecklas
<maxjezy> men, i regel ökar grafiken med 20 % per år
<maxjezy> har kortet bra hastigheter och över 2 gb minne
<maxjezy> så ska du klara dig
<Peyam> okej. Skulle du kunna rekommendera ett?
<maxjezy> vill du vara säker så ska du köpa gtx 690
<maxjezy> men det kostar typ 9 lakan
<maxjezy> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409533/asus-geforce-gtx-690-4096mb
<maxjezy> det där dvs
<maxjezy> har ditt moderkort stöd för SLI?
<maxjezy> då kan du nämligen ha 2 st kort
<maxjezy> och det lär räcka 5 år
<Peyam> -..-
<maxjezy> om inget magiskt händer
<Peyam> om jag köper ett nytt varje år så kmr det vara billigare ju
<maxjezy> men det blir 20 000
<maxjezy> jo, fast, du får ju inte full prestanda något år isf
<maxjezy> det här kortet ska mörda
<maxjezy> i princip ska det kunda rendera ut matrix, en egen dimension av liv och planeter  i realtid
<maxjezy> det här kortet är det kortet som usa styr sine nukes med
<maxjezy> misstänker jag
<maxjezy> du kan kanske köra 2 skärmar på ett normalt kort i någolunda upplösning i spel
<maxjezy> med det här kan du köra typ massa skärmar i typ oändlig upplösning
<Peyam> jag tänker inte rendera ut matrix
<Haffe> maxjezy: Vad jag vet är det bara AMD som stödjer mer än 2 skärmar på sina kort.
<Haffe> Du vet det där med eyefinit.
<Haffe> eyefiniti.
<maxjezy> Haffe: men om man har fler kort
<maxjezy> har sett folk spela på 3 skärmar
<maxjezy> på nvidia
<maxjezy> geforce
<maxjezy> kortet har ju 3 DVI
<Peyam> jag brukade ha två skärmar
<Peyam> med en avi
<Peyam> med min laptop
<Peyam> det e ju ingen big deal
<Peyam> eller?
<maxjezy> lirade du?
<Peyam> jag rär värlssämst på det här
<Peyam> nej
<maxjezy> alltså, du ser inte samma sak i varje skärm
<maxjezy> utan det blir tre skärmar som visar olika saker
<maxjezy> så du får perspektiv
<maxjezy> som in real live
<maxjezy> kan se vad som kommer från sidorna
<maxjezy> mer eller mindre
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkXhBI2DOpc
<maxjezy> där ser du hur det ser ut
<[Spooky]> maxjezy: Hej! Hur gick det för dig?
<maxjezy> [Spooky]: sitter i mint nu
<maxjezy> men fick blåsa bort windows8
<maxjezy> grub ville sig inte med windows 8
<maxjezy> så, overall gick det bra
<maxjezy> saknar inte windows 8
<[Spooky]> maxjezy: Men det är ju bra, Windows klarar man sig utan.. Vad var felet då?
<maxjezy> men just nu är ja inte mycket för spel eller windows program
<maxjezy> grafikkortet
<maxjezy> hade inte stöd för live utan att noapci nono osv.
<maxjezy> tabba fram alternativen
<maxjezy> och ändra lite koden
<[Spooky]> Ah ok, kul att det löste sig för dig i alla fall.. ;)
<maxjezy> felet i det stora var väl att Ezim inte hjälpte mig tidigare
<maxjezy> bara för att man är lite gammal i linux så tror folk att man kan det
<maxjezy> jag är lixom bara en vanlig okunnig datoranvändare
<maxjezy> som vill surfa på nätet och käka chips
<maxjezy> inte lära mig saker om operativsystemet i sig
<maxjezy> [Spooky]: ja de va skönt att det löste sig
<[Spooky]> maxjezy: Då kanske inte Linux är något för dig?
<maxjezy> jag gillar grejen att man inte behöver tänka i linux
<maxjezy> när man installerar saker osv
<maxjezy> de klarar man även på fyllan i linux
<maxjezy> men just de här med att confa för mycket, speciellt i installationen
<maxjezy> men nu vet jag hur ja gör i framtiden
<maxjezy> linux är skönt för jag orkar inte windows alla jäkla mirc påminnelser om att jag ska köpa mirc
<[Spooky]> Du får ha en kom ihåg lapp ;)
<maxjezy> måste skaffa skrivare så man kan skriva ut alla viktiga saker
<K350> mirc???? Irssi rockar fetast! :-
<maxjezy> xchat funkar nice annars
<[Spooky]> Hihi lycka till med det i Linux ;)
<Linux|Fisk> ...jag chillar på xchat fortfarande : (
<maxjezy> [Spooky]: är du en entrepenör?
<maxjezy> jag kan erbjuda dig en affärside
<maxjezy> onlineskivare.se
<K350> Jag har sagt det förut och säger det igen - det finns inga genvägar till dne perfekta IRC klienten. Irssi is the thing!!!
<[Spooky]> maxjezy: Nä jag är en vanlig nisse ;)
<maxjezy> K350: irssi har så dåligt stöd för musintegration
<maxjezy> tänka sig att skriva ut via webben
<maxjezy> 1 dag senare få det på posten
<maxjezy> ingen dum ide
<Linux|Fisk> Kan ni övertala mig till att byta till linux?   Jag dual-bootar nu.. men det är bara för spelandets skull
<K350> maxjezy: Mus??? Här kör vi tangentbord hela natten lång!!! .-D
<maxjezy> Linux|Fisk: näe, fortsätt dualboota du så får du inte den ångesten jag kommer få när jag vill spela igen
<maxjezy> blåste precis 8:an
<[Spooky]> Linux|Fisk: Spelar du så behåll du Windows..
<Linux|Fisk> Mjo..
<Linux|Fisk> det verkar ju vara enda anledningen
<maxjezy> men ja skulle endå skaffa svenska 8:an
<maxjezy> den finns på nätet nu
<Linux|Fisk> windows 8? är det verkligne värt det?
<[Spooky]> Linux har jättedåligt stöd för spel överlag...
<maxjezy> ja
<kodein> dreamspark?
<maxjezy> windows 8 är skitnice
<Linux|Fisk> Hur kommer det sig att w8 är bra?
<Linux|Fisk> tell me :D
<Peyam> fan
<Peyam> har tenta i FEM imorn
<maxjezy> metro är snabbt som sjutton
<maxjezy> bottar as-snabbt
<Linux|Fisk> metro är väl fult som stryk?
<Peyam> metrotidningen?
<maxjezy> nej, det är verkligen inte det
<Linux|Fisk> Och min gamla slackware installation var skit snabb
<ola8395> metro e ett rejält lyft frammåt , men såklart samma folk som klagar på unity lär väl klaga på metro
<[Spooky]> Men nu kallar sängen på mig, vi hörs...
<maxjezy> ola8395: precis, fast metro är mer genomtänkt än unity
<maxjezy> tycker jag
<maxjezy> jag klagade på unity
<maxjezy> känns inte praktiskt med en jäkla panel helatiden
<Linux|Fisk> Jag kör inte med unity :P
<Linux|Fisk> Hatar skiten
<ola8395> maxjezy , jag håller med dig , men trots allt unity e open source o metro e propreitär
<Linux|Fisk> Kör Xfce :P
<Peyam> windows 8 <3
<Linux|Fisk> på arch
<maxjezy> jag bryr mig inte speciellt om opensourcevspropiretäärt
<maxjezy> bara det är snabbt, stabilt osv
<ola8395> nejmen d e ju anledningen till att d e mer genomtänkt
<Linux|Fisk> mjo det fungerat top
<ola8395> såklart
<maxjezy> windows 8 hängde sig titt som tätt, som vanligt med windows
<ola8395> dom ska sälja det
<maxjezy> ungefär en gång om dagen
<maxjezy> men de är säkert bara för att mina diskar är lite skumma
<ola8395> alltså går ju inte o jämföra ett propreitärt och ett gränssnitt licenserat utan något syfte att vara säljbart
<Linux|Fisk> Vad tror ni om att köra windows under Virtuell box och spela där?
<maxjezy> Linux|Fisk: tror inte på det alls
<Linux|Fisk> Nej täntke det
<maxjezy> möjligtvis väldigt keffa spel
<maxjezy> msröj osv
<Linux|Fisk> lol
<Linux|Fisk> Kan ju spela tf2, diablo och lite sånt i linux redan
<Linux|Fisk> men inte bf3 direkt...
<K350> Dra hem DosBox så kan ni lira massa coola vintage.spel :-)
<ola8395> Linux|Fisk , om du köper vmware kanske du har större chans o få saker att funka virtuellt
<ola8395> då d e samma dilemma där , propreitärt kontra open source
<ola8395> ;)
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiZyigv_aRc
<K350> vmware behövs inte när det finns virtualbox som är gratis
<maxjezy> kolla den videon
<maxjezy> där spelar han i virtualbox 2.1
<K350> wine funkar också
<K350> för spel
<ola8395> wine funkar för diablo 3 starcraft 2 mdm
<ola8395> football manager 2012
<Linux|Fisk> mjo det vet jag
<Linux|Fisk> tf2 med
<ola8395> mm
<K350> Räcker det inte med Spaceinvaders?
<ola8395> skaffa ett bra grafikkort bara , typ nvidia gtx så e d bara o lira på i ubuntu ;)
<maxjezy> det dröjjer nog inte länge innan fler spel kommer till linux
<maxjezy> just för att humble indie bunble
<maxjezy> lyckades
<ola8395> maxjezy , d e väl på g känns d som
<maxjezy> fler kommer bli sugna
<Linux|Fisk> Nej jag vet! :D
<Linux|Fisk> köpte den bundlen!
<maxjezy> spelen känns lite, halvkeffa
<ola8395> spelade ni limbo ?
<maxjezy> måste verkligen rekommendera rayman btw
<maxjezy> nya spelet
<ola8395> limbo var nog d enda spel jag gillade i humble bundle packen , resten kändes rätt så b
<maxjezy> jag har inte köpt någon pack ännu för jag har inte fått iordning på konton osv
<maxjezy> för internet shoppande
<ola8395> rayman , e inte d lite väl 90-00 ;)
<Linux|Fisk> Gillar amnesia och limbo verkar coolt :P
<maxjezy> nya rayman kom iår
<ola8395> ok
<ola8395> e d najs lr
<maxjezy> snyggt, bra spel.
<Linux|Fisk> Amnesia är jätte roligt
<maxjezy> roligt
<Linux|Fisk> skiter på mig när jag spelar det dock :P
<maxjezy> måste testa det någon gång
<ola8395> oil rush verkar najs
<Linux|Fisk> Bästa gaming linux distro..
<Linux|Fisk> Tror ni ubuntu har bästa stödet?
<maxjezy> ubuntu antagligen
<maxjezy> flest spel att installera utan problem misstänker jag
<ola8395> gentoo alla gånger , om man vet vad man gör
<maxjezy> om man vill ha det simpelt
<ola8395> ubuntu då
<Linux|Fisk> Jag kör arch linux och slackware :P
<maxjezy> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/12.04
<maxjezy> där finns ju massa spel
<maxjezy> att kika på
<maxjezy> men de är väl skit allesammans typ
<ola8395> bästa e väl o vänta tills ea games släpper lite kvalite på software center , eller tills steam kommer till linux, då lär d väl hända grejer förmodar jag
<maxjezy> ja, steam verkar ju vara på g
<maxjezy> om man vågar tro
<Linux|Fisk> Spelar limbo nu
<Linux|Fisk> SKIT KUL :D< 3333
<maxjezy> misstänker att alla gillar att rida på androidvågen
<maxjezy> därför det händer saker med linux nu
<maxjezy> utan google skulle väl linux distros fortfarande vara ganska efterblivna
<maxjezy> nu pumpas det in lite pengar från här o var, alla vill vara med
<Linux|Fisk> Blir väl att installera linux idag då..
<Linux|Fisk> completly :D
<ola8395> vilken distro blir d då ?
<Linux|Fisk> Jag vet inte
<Linux|Fisk> är gentoo svårt?
<Linux|Fisk> Stabilt?
<Linux|Fisk> Jag gillar arch, och slackware som server
<ola8395> jag har själv inte kört d , men jag har läst om d , o bara hört gott om d , aldrig någon som klagat , men d kräver mycket läsning , mer än arch och slackware
<Linux|Fisk> men... vill ändå ha så mycket... MYCKET fungerar
<Linux|Fisk> really mer än slackware?
<ola8395> alltså som jag förstått d
<Linux|Fisk> tyckte archlinux var enkelt som bara fan genfört med slack
<Linux|Fisk> har jobbat med väldigt mycket *nix system
<ola8395> nu e inte jag någon expert , jag bara citerar från lite här o var , men kolla upp d om du gillar o mecka o vill få d att funka exakt som du föredrar
<Linux|Fisk> hmm...
<ola8395> gentoo is the skit om man gillar o läsa
<Linux|Fisk> skulle vilja ha ubuntu 10.04 med alla updates bara haha
<maxjezy> Linux|Fisk: testa på en viruellmaskin först+
<Linux|Fisk> mjo får nog göra det :P
<Linux|Fisk> Vet ni förresten hur man får ubuntu att boota snabbare?
<Linux|Fisk> tycker det tar för evigt -.-
<maxjezy> rensa ur onödiga saker
<maxjezy> drivisar och skit
<ola8395> grejen med gentoo e ju att man anpassar sin hårdvara så den ska funka så optimalt som möjligt med operativsystemet, vilket e unikt , men mycket pill e d , men har man väl fiksat d o e inne i d e d ju en dröm att använda med deras package system , man får senaste kerneln typ 30 sekunder efter den släpps
<maxjezy> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/01/how-to-increasespeed-up-ubuntu-booting.html
<einand> ola8395: det är dock inte sant med kerneln
<Linux|Fisk> tack för länken
<ola8395> som sagt , ja e ingen expert , hörde d på jupiterbroadcastreviews
<ola8395> men han kan ha överdrivit lite också
<ola8395> lol
<ola8395> ville bara rekommendera något som jag bara hört gott om , vilket jag inte kan säga om någon annan distro som folk snackar om
<Linux|Fisk> Ska installera någon dist senare! :)
<Linux|Fisk> Hoppar in om två timmar, om ni är kvar så kan jag ge läges rapport!
<Linux|Fisk> Take care, nu blir det film och popcorn med vännen :)
<ola8395> pröva olika virtual
<Linux|Fisk> bye
<ola8395> ha d
<maxjezy> 2 timmar utan pilsner försmäktar jag kanske i denna kanal
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Peyam> fucking tentamen imorn
<Philip5> x_link: woohoo!
<Peyam> idg*
<Philip5> var inte igår vi såg den
<Peyam> jo
<Peyam> vad händer
<maxjezy> gör vårdbyte
<maxjezy> vårdcentralbyte
<Peyam> vf
<Peyam> e du missnjd?
<maxjezy> jo
<Peyam> vf
<maxjezy> och så är den ena i city, den andra i lite trevligare område
<maxjezy> utan att undersöka mig grundligt ville läkaren ge mig lugnande medicinering
<maxjezy> hon bad mig följa sitt finger med ögonen, gå rakt osv
<maxjezy> sen va det medicineringssnack därefter
<maxjezy> överbokningarna är ett annat problem, tar flera dagar att få en tid
<maxjezy> den andra vårdcentralen har öppet 7 dagar i veckan
<maxjezy> morgon till kväll
<maxjezy> dropin även
<Peyam> vad e det för vårdcentral
<maxjezy> sundsvall
<Peyam> offff
<eriksson25> Hej, nån som kan hjälpa mig. Jag har en lagringsserver som kör ftp och lita allt möjligt. Den har rullat en 4 år med stop en gång om året för uppdatering och för att trycka i nån disk extra. Men nu är det så att många av mina lvm diskar visar över 50% fragmentation..... Och jag vet inte hur bra detta är. Och vad jag ska göra åt saken.
<Peyam> fel tillfälle o fråga
<Peyam> alla sover ju
<maxjezy> realubot: va gör du?
<eriksson25> Trodde att alla var vakna så här på ett linux forum. Och att förmiddagen var fel tillfälle att fråga.
<maxjezy> eriksson25: testa #ubuntu kanske, google translate om du inte är så hajj på engelska
<Peyam> eriksson25:  prova engelska kanalen
<maxjezy> eriksson25: annars är det i princip dött här dagarna i ända
<maxjezy> men, runt 8-9 på morgon brukar nerdarna vara här
<eriksson25> hehe oki, engelska är lugnt så testar där.
<eriksson25> Systemet funkar så, men man blir ju lite fundersam när man får så höga siffror
<Peyam> maxjezy:  hur kunde man se grafikkortet i windows
<maxjezy> dxdiag
<maxjezy> tex
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-08
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur så?
<maxjezy> ja tänkte om du visste hur man stänge av skärmsläckaren i mint
<maxjezy> det som stänger av skärmen
<maxjezy> inte en traditionell skärmsläckare dvs
<gecko> Och idag. examen i mulleskolan
<gecko> Undrar om jag ska ge mig ut idag och fota lastbilskonvojen med skrikande studenter
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Kepx> vad är fördelen med ubuntu x64?
<kodein> 64 gånger bättre än vanliga ubuntu.
<kodein> och om du menar 64-bitars så kan man adressera mer än ca 3.5G RAM, vilket börjar vara ganska vanligt nuförtiden.
<kodein> dessutom kan programmen man kör då också använda mer än 4G ram om det skulle behövas.
<kodein> om din cpu är 64 bitar så finns det ingen anledning att köra ett 32-bitars operativsystem på datorn.
<Kepx> okej, jag har windows 7 installerat som är x64 tänkte isåfall man skulle installera det?
<Haffe> Morgon.
<Haffe> Vilken kul morgonsyssla.
<Haffe> Tvätta.
<Kepx> *ubuntu 64-bitar
<kodein> Kepx: ja, det vore väl kanske en idé
<Kepx> det va fabrikinstallerat eller vad man säger?! :P
<kodein> :)
<Kepx> Min CPU är ju en Sandy Bridge i3
<Haffe> Tvätta tvätta.
<kodein> Haffe: arbeit adelt
<Kepx> Hur ser man att en processor är 64-bitars?
<kodein> din är det, t.ex. de flesta intel- och amd-processorer de senaste åren är 64-bitars
<Haffe> Hahahaha. Jag kollar på en reklamfilm om reddit.
<Kepx> aha, okej. tack så mycket, bra att veta :D
<Haffe> Min stationära gör mig snart vansinning.
<Haffe> Den bootar inte från USB.
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> morgens
<amelia> godmorgon!
<Haffe> ´´Hejsan.
<HakanS> amelia: God morgon. Hur går det på nya jobbet?
<amelia> HakanS: jodå, det går bra.
<Haffe> Mot saltgruvan.
<HakanS> amelia: Vad gör du där?
<Kepx> varför står amd64 på ison?
<Kepx> har ju inte amd är ju intel :)
<Barre> Kepx: det står så bara =) kör på den även om du kör intel
<Barre> Kepx: om du har en dator med linux och undrar om din CPU klara 64-bit eller inte så kan du skriva följande rad i terminalen: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<Barre> printar den ut en rad där du ser lm så är den 64bit.
<Kepx> aha ok. ska ta och testa det då. installerar med 64 ifall den installerar alls. så testar jag och kollar vad den säger
<andol> Barre: Var har ni huvudkontoret då? San-Francisco?
<larsemil> andol: men vad spännande! kul!
<andol> larsemil: jupp, jupp :)
<larsemil> andol: om du vill ha omväxling efter det finns det plats åt dig på dalnix huvudkontor.
<andol> larsemil: Tja, ligger ju rätt exotiskt till det med :P
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<Haffe> Det är visst sommar nu.
<Haffe> Fint väder eller något. Jag hade iallafall sässongspremiär på att hänga tvätten utomhus.
<amelia> någon som har en kindle eller annan läsplatta?
<antii> amelia: jao
<antii> amelia: kindle 4 :]
<antii> amelia: något du undrar över?
<maxjay> brrr
<maxjay> kallt, jävligt.
<maxjay> men soligt ute iaf :)
<antii> maxjay: varmt här.
<antii> :D
<amelia> antii: funkar den med andra än amazon? typ adlibris?
<antii> amelia: om rätt format finns hos adlibris så fungerar det.. Fungerar väl bara med PDF. Men du kan konvertera e-pub till .mobi (som är kindle formatet)
<amelia> antii: ok, men det går inte att köpa direkt i den?
<antii> amelia: inte via adlibris typ :p
<amelia> damn
<amelia> antii: kan man komma åt svenska e-böcker via amazon till kindle?
<antii> http://www.amazon.com/Svenska-b%C3%B6cker-f%C3%B6r-Kindle/lm/R27UB2EJ6EUT74
<antii> :p
<kodein> känns lite automatöversatt på sina håll
<amelia> ah, alltså inte så mycket. :P
<antii> amelia: går ju att konvertera från .epub till .mobi hur enkelt som helst
<antii> :)
<amelia> antii: jo, men då måste man ju ha dator med sig också.
<kodein> man mailar väl iväg det och sen drar man ner det via whispernet?
<amelia> blir nog en kindle ändå. amazon har störst utbud iaf
<kodein> jag har också funderat på en, faktiskt. du får recensera den sen :)
<spacebug-> stödjer crypttab enheter i formatet från /dev/disk/{by-uuid,id,path} ? och i så fall vilket är mest unikt? Det gäller en swappartition som ändrat namn då diskar ändrat ordning i bios. Resten använde UUID i /etc/fstab men i crypttab står det fortfarande hårdkodat med /dev/sdd2
<kodein> det är ju en sökväg som alla andra.
<kodein> by-{uuid,id,path} är ju en symlänk bara
<spacebug-> varför jag undrar är även för att i min fstab står ett UUID för min swap men det är en annan UUID nu som används. Skumt?4
<spacebug-> kan det va så att UUID ändras för att det är en cryptgrej?
<spacebug-> eller ja jag vet ju inte om den ändrats efter iofs men
<defektz> hej
<Ezim> defektz, hej... vilken vacker dag... kde 4.8.4 precis släppts stable
<Ezim> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.8.4.php
<Barre> andol: i santa clara
<Barre> andol: i silicon valley så klart :)
<Kepx> visst är bästa altanative att installera ett program via source?
<Markk> Varför då?
<Kepx> det en fråga
<Kepx> är en fråga*
<Markk> Mer ett påstående med ett frågetecken.
<Markk> Varför tycker du det?
<amelia> Kepx: nej, det är inte bästa alternativet för det är onödigt krångligt om programmet ändå finns paketerat.
<Kepx> men om den tex inte senaste i ppa tex?
<amelia> Kepx: då är det bättre att paketera applikationen själv och sedan installera paketet.
<Kepx> alltså från source?
<amelia> Kepx: ja, du måste ju bygga paketet från source.
<Kepx> bra att veta :)
<Kepx> min fläkt i datorn vevar som aldrig förr men sitter inte och kör nåt krävande program eller så?
<Markk> Varför skriver du påståenden med frågetecken efteråt? :D
<Kepx> menade "!?" :P
<Markk> Hur ska vi veta?
<Markk> :S
<Kepx> nån kanske haft det tidigare.
<Markk> Värmeproblem?
<Markk> ja
<Markk> Det har jag problem med.
<amelia> damm kanske?
<Markk> Kan mycket väl vara.
<defektz> oftast finns det ju lite mer flags man kan använda vid kompilering av program
<defektz> om man vill enabla något som bara går vid att kompilera.
<defektz> rökpauz
<andol> Barre: Tja, tycker helt klart vi ska satsa på att ha träffat med i den dalen, än hemma i Sverige :)
<larsemil> men guuuud så segt det var idag
<Ezim> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.453104/darfor-ar-linux-en-skrivbordsflopp?articleRenderMode=listpostings
<Ezim> :) kommentarerna på idg.se håller ju kalle anka nivå
<kodein> du har kommit på det nu?
<kodein> och jag ser att idg fortsätter sitt korståg mot lolnix på skrivbordet.
<Ezim> kodein, :) alltid tyckt det.
<Ezim> :) intressanta är statistiken på de som svarat hittills: http://www.idg.se/1.453197?pollq=0&poll_1_453197=2&poll_1_453197.poll_submit=dummy&pollAction=display
<Ezim> med andra ord är majoriteten av de som svarat positiv inställda till linux på skrivbord
<Ezim> trots windows trollen
<kodein> skrivbordslinux är inte så intressant för min del, egentligen. det fungerar redan tillräckligt bra för mig. det är ju mest ett smidigt sätt att stapla terminaler och ha en webbläsare
 * Ezim uppdaterar till 4.8.4
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> kde
<dfxz> spacebug-: såg att du hade skrivit på facebook nu. tack. :)
<Ezim> Philip5, :) kde 4.8.4 är ute.
<dfxz> Ezim: finns inte 4.9?
<Ezim> dfxz, tjenis.. ju om du vill köra beta
<Ezim> :P
<dfxz> det vill du väl :)
<Ezim> haha nej.. så brådska har jag inte
<Ezim> jag kör ju ej arch :P
<dfxz> vad kör du nu?
<dfxz> vad kör du idag ? :D
<Ezim> dfxz, kör fortfarande zevenos
<Ezim> :) flyter på bra
<dfxz> gott
<Ezim> härligt med debian som bas
<gecko> Kortegen vid skolavslutning idag. vem ser en ubuntu-logga. https://vimeo.com/43674577
<gecko> Videoupptagning med min canon 1100d
<gecko> Vilken twitter-klient föredrar ni i ubuntu?
<spacebug-> jaha KDE funkar inte längre ändå. Jaja, heja gnome/unity ;)
<dfxz> hejja detta https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1745421/scrotz/gempapper.png
<gecko> Härligt. varning får ev. snö inatt här.
<gecko> Men en fördel blir det. Inte lika mycket fylla vid skolavslutningsfester inatt
<gecko> Väldigt vad folk hoppar in och ut här
<gecko> Beslutsångest? :)
<netw0rm> Hej, ni borde lägga till xchat som ett standarn program
<dfxz> du borde du borde
<dfxz> jag borde inte
<Ezim> dfxz, du skrämde netw0rm... fy på dig :P
<Ezim> hälsad swecarp, kanalens pimp-kde-master
<swecarp> Ezim,  tack kanalens distro hoppare
<Ezim> swecarp, :P sant.. det har man väl varit senaste veckan... dock har jag lugnat ner mig
 * Ezim är bara sur att jag kör kde 4.8.4, medan han och philip ännu kör 4.8.3... :P
<Ezim> :) blev fel det ska vara swecarp
 * gecko funderar på att åka ut och fota kvällens fylleslag på samhället. Skolavslutning mao
<Ezim> :) gecko din gamla tok
<gecko> Ezim: Helt rätt :)
<gecko> Gganska bra att dokumentera alla förstörelse som kommer att ske
<swecarp> gecko,  kan bli lite roliga kort
<gecko> Sen kan jag skicka korterna till deras föräldrar
<Ezim> :) gecko har du blivit einand :) nu också?
<gecko> Ezim: Nä det må Gud förbjuda
<Ezim> gecko, tänk om någon gjorde det under din ungdom :=)... i för sig då fanns inte kameror på din tid
<Ezim> Linux|Fisk, :) du slår nog logga in/ut ligan idag
<gecko> Ezim: Jo det fanns lådkameror med magnesiomblixtar. Så det så
<gecko> På min tid hade vi inget speciella fyllefester vid avslut. Vi söp hela skolgången :D
<Ezim> gecko, haha... sköning
<Ezim> skulle vilja se gecko full
<gecko> Så det var ingen som märkte någon skillnad
<gecko> Ezim: Det kommer du inte att få upplev nu
<Ezim> gecko, :) säkerligen.. dock skulle man vilja se den legendariska munken gecko
<gecko> Ezim: Behöver du sista smörjelsen?
<Ezim> :) gecko gudarna förbjude... har jag redan mist livet utan min vetskap?
<gecko> Ezim: Har du twitter. Och om så är vilken klient föredrar du?
<Ezim> gecko, jag har ej twitter...
<Ezim> varken twitter/facebook
<gecko> Ok.
<Ezim> gecko, fungerar inte den som kommer med ubuntu?
<gecko> Ezim: Lever du på 1800-talet?
<gecko> Ezim: nja. Jag tänkte mer i en smartphone
<Ezim> gecko, :) du kan nog smarthpones mer än mig.
<gecko> Ezim: det tvivlar jag starkt på. Finns ett gäng att välja på
<gecko> Men å andra sidan är det bara att testa
<Ezim> gecko, :) du hjälpte ju mig med smarthpone.. redan glömt gamling?
<gecko> Ezim: Teflonminne unge man :)
<Kepx> hur får jag tag på  bzip2-devel? eller själva bzip2, försöker compila
<gecko> Prova det nya sättet som heter Google :)
<Ezim> Kepx, är det beroenden du försöker uppfylla?
<dfxz> bunzip2
<dfxz> ?
<dfxz> heter det inte så
<Kepx> gecko, jag kollar google innan jag frågar folk om de
<gecko> Kepx: Ok. Det är bra
<dfxz> gecko: sopkvast.
<Kepx> haha, jo måste har missat det men det är väll denna? http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/bzip2/download
<gecko> http://sparemint.atariforge.net/sparemint/html/packages/bzip2-devel.html
<Ezim> Kepx, paketen finns..
<dfxz> Kepx: apt-get install ?
<dfxz> :D
<gecko> Ganska lätt att hitta massor av länkar
<Kepx> lol konstigt att den gnäller att den inte finns med :S
<Ezim> kepx om du är osäker så installera synaptic och sök där.. kanske ger bättre resultat än programcentrl ubuntu kommer
<gecko> dfxz: ?
<Kepx> Ezim: Jo jag ska göra de
<swecarp> Kepx,  gör sökining här också en special anpassad gogelsökning för buntu familjen fick i allafall 4 träffar
<gecko> dfxz: vad menar du med sopkvast
<Kepx> haha, lol ok hade visst den på datorn, konstigt att jag får problem när jag compila
<dfxz> I told u I was hardcore.
<gecko> Iof så är jag noga med att städa. Så att kalla mig sopkvast kanske stämmer bra
<Ezim> Kepx, hur kompilerar du? pbuilder?
<Ezim> pbuilder bör automatisk i chroot fixa beroenden
<Kepx> kör i terminalen :p
<Ezim> Kepx, :) det gör man med pbuilder
<Ezim> Kepx, är det make/make install du försöker eller försöker du skapa .deb paket?
<dfxz> pbuilder är väl onödigt om han ska kompilera..
<gecko> swecarp: Tjena. I helgen så funderar jag på att dra upp några riktiga bumlingar. Och du..jag har köpt fiskekort :)
<swecarp> jag skall ut i morgon och se om jag kan lura dom stora
<gecko> swecarp: Ok. Stora mörtar då mao :)
<swecarp> gecko,  hoppas på stora sutare
<gecko> swecarp: Vet inte vad det är faktiskt
<gecko> Även om jag känner igen namnet
<swecarp> här är info om fisken http://www.fiskbasen.se/sutare.html
<gecko> swecarp: Aha. En karpsort såklart
<dfxz> fiskbasen :)
<gecko> Lägg dig inte i när vuxet folk pratar
<gecko> Barn ska synas inte höras
<Ezim> haha gecko är sköningen.. älskar dina kommentarer
<Ezim> :P du vet ju inte ens hur gammal dfxz är... gubbtok gecko
<dfxz> haha jag ser inte vad apan skriver.
<gecko> Ezim: Alla som är under 50 är barn :)
<Ezim> :) skönt ju
<dfxz> jag fyllde år i förrgår.
<Ezim> dfxz, grattis på efterskott..
<swecarp> gecko,  här är en bild på en av sveriges mest kända sutare kallad bubblan
<swecarp> http://www.fiske-feber.se/newsimg/dennis_persson_bubblan.jpg
<dfxz> bara läsa loggar så kanske ni får reda på hur gammal jag är
<dfxz> :)
<gecko> swecarp: Jisses
<gecko> 15 år kanske
<dfxz> gecko: du är kass. du kan inget. du är sämst på allt.
<swecarp> väger över 5kg nu tror jag
<dfxz> gecko: du lär dig inget för att du är dålig
<Ezim> dfxz, :) vi orkar inte... säg nu
<gecko> dfxz: Tack. Du har rätt
<dfxz> hähä
<dfxz> 30
<Ezim> dfxz, var snäll.. gecko är en fin person
<gecko> mao inte torr bakom öronen :D
<dfxz> Ezim: njaa.. det kan jag nog inte hålla med om :D
<gecko> Man blir bemött som man bemöter
<Ezim> dfxz, du förlorar inget på vara snäll mot honom.. han är väldigt speciell äldre farbror
<Ezim> dock gillar jag att han har stake
<gecko> Så här är det i livet. Herren giver och Herren tager :)
<Ezim> gecko, vad händer om man inte tror på herren?
<gecko> Ezim: Det händer nog inget speciellt. Då tar jag bara ett snack med Han å dina vägnar :)
<dfxz> smoke
<Ezim> gecko, skönt... då är jag :P säker
<dfxz> prison break.
<dfxz> :
<dfxz> hejsvejs
<Ezim> dfxz, må väl..
<gecko> Ezim: Som varandes en munk har jag en direktlänk till Hans databas
<Ezim> gecko, :) visste inte munkar hade sådan lyx..
<gecko> Ezim: Inte alla. Men jag är utvald
 * Ezim tror att gecko aldrig skulle våga göra narr av munkar och herren framför sin fru... toffeln skulle nog flyga
<gecko> Men nu tror jag att jag hittat en app för twitter som verkar bra
<gecko> Ezim: Ska vi slå vad?
<Ezim> gecko, :) hur ska jag veta om du får en örfil eller toffel  flygande efter dig?
<gecko> Ezim: Jag uppger alltid sanningen. PÃ¥ gott och ont.
<Ezim> gecko, låter väldigt bra.. dock vill nog inte Ezim att din fru ska bli sårad
<Ezim> då hon nog skulle ta illa upp
<gecko> Ezim: Inte tar hon illa upp. Hon har varit tillsammans för mig för länge för att bli det
<gecko> Ezim: Man vänjer sig vid det mesta. Även en gammal tok som mig :)
<Ezim> :) okej... det är väl att hon har accepterat dig som tok
<Ezim> :) damn vad fiskarna i kanalen loggar in/ut
<gecko> Trodde jag skulle få min nya laptop idag. Så nu ska jag sura i helgen
<gecko> Men nu är frågan vilken dist jag ska lägga in i den när den dyker upp
<gecko> 12.10 kanske
<Ezim> haha sköning
<gecko> Undara om Mint 12.10 finns som en alpha nu
<Ezim> gecko, ingen aning.... bryr mig inte så värst mycket om gullegrisen mint
<gecko> Ezim: Jag tivlar stakt på att den finns. men nu finns iaf 12.10 alpha1 att ladda hem för ubuntu
<Ezim> gecko, varför kör du inte arch eller något som är baserad på gentoo/debian sid?
<Ezim> om du alltid vill vara i framkanten
<gecko> Ezim: Ingen aning faktiskt.
<Ezim> gecko, då kan du alltid leka med det allra senaste...
<gecko> Ezim: Ok. ja det verkar ju bra. För jag gillar som bekant att testa
<gecko> Ezim: vad menar du med gentoo/debian sid ?
<Ezim> Linux|Fisk, du gillar visst logga ut?
<Ezim> gecko, gentoo och de distar som är baserad på gentoo brukar vara snabba med få nytt
<Ezim> samma sak de som kör debian sid
<gecko> Ezim: Vad menas med sid?
<Ezim> http://www.debian.org/releases/sid/
<gecko> Ezim: Men det är väl inte gentoo?
<Ezim> gecko, nee... gentoo kör väl mest med icke-binärt
<Ezim> gecko, dock kan du ju köra distar som är baserad på gentoo som kör binärt
<Ezim> om du ej orkar kompilera allt
<andol> Fast är det verkligen värt att köra Gentoo binärt? Är inte halva poäng med Gentoo USE-flaggorna?
<gecko> Ezim: Skriv så en gammal man fattar. Nä jag vill inte komplimera själv
<swecarp> tillbaka
<Ezim> andol, ju, det är ju poängen med gentoo.. dock vet jag inte om gecko är rätt person för klara av allt med gentoo
<gecko> Ezim: Hm :(
<Ezim> :) henke som fotbolls-expert... roligt
<swecarp> gecko,  bygg din egna dist från scratch
<gecko> Rackarn vad det vakar
<swecarp> sitter du vid älven eller sjön och surfar
<gecko> swecarp: jo hej du. Det orkar inte min hjärna och kunskap till för
<swecarp> ok
<gecko> swecarp: Nä jag tänkte på alla in och urloggningar av fisk
<swecarp> hehe
<gecko> swecarp: jag sitter hemma med en 7-5 och förbereder kvällens fotosafari
<gecko> Orenat hemkört så klart
<swecarp> riktig skogs stjärnan då gecko  komm ihåg att inte blanda ut den för hårt max ett lingon till 1l annars så blir det för mycket lingon smak
<gecko> swecarp: För god för att kolsyras av bär. Jag ska ut och fota studenternas fyllefest på samhället. Då är det bra att smälta in i miljön
<gecko> Undercover agent for the blues :)
<swecarp> lol
 * Ezim håller ena ögat på tv... snart blir det match
 * swecarp hörde att ukraina kommer i sista stund stoppa all sändning av fotbollen
<einand> Ezim: ?
<Ezim> einand, :) menar att du gilla ta kort..
<einand> Ezim: jo
<gecko> Ezim: Passa dig så han inte ber om nakenfotografering bara
<einand> jag brukar köra nakenfott, lättast att tjäna pengar på om man inte är duktig på att fotta
<gecko> :)
<gecko> Undrar vad det är med folk ikväll. Dom hoppar in och ut som kaniner
 * Ezim fotboll
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> andol: Har Amazon kommit med en ny version av Kindle eller? För innan var iRiver Story HD en bättre läsplatta om man ser till specsen. Eller är det för att Kindle är kopplad till Amazon som du funderar på en sådan?
<realubot> Nej!
<realubot> amelia: Det var til dig.
<realubot> *till
<maxjay> yo
<maxjay> i xchat, kan man skriva något i stil med /timestamp on som i mirc
<maxjay> för att få timestamps att gå igång
<maxjay> ?
<maxjay> det var en fråga
<maxjay> inte ett påstående
<swecarp> gecko,  gokväll
<maxjay> har alla skadeskjutit en älg som nu måste spåras
<maxjay> det är så tyst
<swecarp> maxjay,  det är fotboll på tv
<maxjay> jojo, men det är inte sverige som spelar
<swecarp> men det är många som är fotbolls intreserade här philip och ezim bla
<maxjay> fattar inte hur ett intresse kan finnas för något som man inte utövar själv
<maxjay> visst, de grabbarna kanske spelar fotboll
<maxjay> misstänker ezim som en ronaldino
<swecarp> ezim har spelat tror jag  philip vet jag inte
<maxjay> man vet inget om philip5
<swecarp> nej inte mycke bara att han fotar mycket verkar det som
<maxjay> tror inte ens han fotar mycket, mer intresse för kameror
<realubot> Fotboll?
<realubot> Vad är det för trams?
 * realubot spelar fördomsfull.
<maxjay> realubot: ett svenskt spel?
<realubot> maxjezy: Japp. Det är ett nytt spel som finns att köpa i Uuntu Sotware Center. Synd att du inte har Ubuntu.
<realubot> Den är kanalen har ju gått i sommaride.
<maxjezy> realubot: jag har mint
<maxjezy> finns inte software center till mint?
<maxjezy> borde väl gå installera
<spacebug-> använder mint ubuntus eller debians paketförråd eller har de ett eget? (dvs gör som ubuntu - tar debians och gör om + lägger till lite)
<realubot> Viktigt meddelande till kanalen: realubot viktschema: http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/1283/vikt.png
<realubot> spacebug-: Ubuntu?
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är ju Ubuntu i grunden?
<realubot> spacebug-: Men så finns ju Mint Debian Edition också.
<realubot> så jag antar att vanliga Mint använder Ubuntus förråd. :S
<realubot> Hur ser man det? cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ezim> realubot, :) vad för roligt diskuterar ni?
<realubot> Ezim: Vi diskuterar om Mint använder Ubuntus eller Debians förråd.
<spacebug-> vet inte
<Ezim> realubot, ubuntu versioner gör ju det.
<realubot> Ezim: Mm.
<Ezim> sedan har LMDE versionen också eget repo
<Ezim> dom släpper ju "service-pakt"
<Ezim> *paket
<maxjezy> wb Ezim
<Ezim> maxjezy, hur går det med mint?
<maxjezy> det går fint
<maxjezy> känns bra
<maxjezy> slipper all windowskritik nu :)
<Ezim> maxjezy, nice nice...
<Ezim> haha
<maxjezy> ni litar väl på mig
<maxjezy> behöver inte skärmdumpa för att intyga
<maxjezy> nu kan vi alla gå vidare som om inget hänt
<maxjezy> men mint funkar fint med blender känns det som
<maxjezy> det känns lite rappare
<realubot> maxjezy: Du hade väl problem med att få in Linux på din dator?
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur fick du in Mintan då?
<realubot> maxjezy: Går det inte att installera Mint som command line med Alternate-skivan? Då får du nog samma bas som Ubuntu och så bygger du på med KDE/LXDE eller vad du vill?
<realubot> Jag installerade Ubuntu command line på min netbook och så installerade jag WM efteråt. Fungerar klockrent.
<maxjezy> Ezim hjälpte mig realubot
 * realubot lyssnar på Sean Banan.
<maxjezy> massa inställningar som behövdes ändras i starten
<maxjezy> där man väljer typ av installation
<realubot> maxjezy: Lyssnar du på Ezims råd? Aja, skyll dig själv om du förstör din nya dator.
<maxjezy> för att jag inte hade stöd för mitt grafikkort i installationen
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok, nomodeset, noacpi, noapic?
<realubot> Eller vad?
 * realubot drar Ezim i benet.
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> precisly
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Så problemet var att skärmen blev helt svart när du försökte installera?
<realubot> Eller?
<Ezim> Philip5, wb... :) kör du kde 4.8.4?
<Philip5> nope
<realubot> Philip5: Kör du PIII?
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> skulle jag det?
<realubot> Ja.
<einand> http://www.lwks.com/
<einand> någon som känner tilll det där?
<realubot> Vad är nu detta?
<realubot> Ezim: Jag har hört talas om det ja. Det var ju det som blev Open Source efter att ha varit closed source va?
<realubot> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/lightworks
<realubot> Ezim: Det är den där Tabb-buggen som spökar igen ...
<realubot> einand: Det har skrivit en del om det programmet ja.
<realubot> As you can see ...
<realubot> "Oscar and Emmy award-winning editing software ‘Lightworks is going open-source."
<realubot> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/oscar-winning-video-editor-goes-open-source
<Ezim> Philip5, vad dålig du är
<Ezim> realubot, jepp den finns väl som beta
<Philip5> realubot: jag körde med en PIII ett par veckor tidigare när mitt moderkort till den här var inne för reklammation
<Philip5> eller kanske en vecka tills jag satte ihop en core 2 duo istället
<Philip5> men nu kör jag min vanliga i7
<realubot> Ja, ja. Jag försöker skämta med dig men du förstår ju inte ...
<realubot> Och jag är alltid rolig. Glöm aldrig det.
<Philip5> där ser man
<maxjezy> Philip5: vad var felet
<maxjezy> morderkortet?
<spacebug-> Philip5: du som är KDE-snubbe. Använder du Conky och vet du hur man får transparenta fönster? Antingen får jag svart bakgrund eller så blir även bilder transparenta som den visar.
<Ezim> spacebug-, kde rules...
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) men stackars Philip5 vet ju inte att kde 4.8.4 rules mer än kde 4.8.3 :P
<spacebug-> Ezim: njea. Jag använder ju gnome/unity som du vet men kan ändå va bra att veta om man skulle vilja köra det nån gång
<Ezim> spacebug-, jag tror jag gjorde Philip5 ledsen.. han logga ut
<Ezim> :P
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-, jag använder inte conky... men lite google sökning brukar ju klara av det mesta
<spacebug-> inte för mig dock hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-, vill du lägga till conky i kubuntu?
<spacebug-> jag har conky som det är nu i gnome/unity och jag gjorde ett script som kollar DESKTOP_SESSION och startar olika conky-configs beroende på om det är unity / kde men jag får iaf inte KDE att göra rätt
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) Philip5 är ingen kde snubbe.. annars hade han kört kde 4.8.4 :P
 * Ezim jävlas med Philip5 
<Ezim> spacebug-, att det inte startar automatisk?
<spacebug-> nej nej, det startar men transparent funkar inte som jag vill
<Ezim> spacebug-, har du provat "conky transparent background kde" :)?
<spacebug-> Ezim: hehe jo
<Ezim> spacebug-, :P fick du inget av värde?
<Ezim> http://krisko210.blogspot.se/2011/05/kde-and-transparent-conky.html
<maxjezy> vilka bra screencast program finns
<maxjezy> som ger output som funkar fint till tuben
<Ezim> maxjezy, jepp...
<Ezim> maxjezy, kör du kazam?
<maxjezy> mint
<Ezim> eller recordmydesktop?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte
<maxjezy> vilket ska jag köra
<maxjezy> vilket är bäst idag?
<Ezim> maxjezy, jaha du kör mint dvs forken av gnome extension
<Ezim> haha
<maxjezy> mint is cool and fresh
<maxjezy> ubuntu är som afrika, varmt och klibbigt
<maxjezy> inte så fresh
<Ezim> maxjezy, ja, mint kommer med widget för screencast..
<Ezim> det är från gnome extension
<Ezim> men allt blir ju mint tillslut :P
<maxjezy> nu pratar du grekiska
<maxjezy> ubuntu-se du vet .)
<Ezim> maxjezy, faktiskt inte... kurdiska
<maxjezy> ska du öppna kolgrill?
<maxjezy> med wifi gratis om man köper plusmeny
<maxjezy> ezim's kolgrill & wifi
<Ezim> haha fasiken du jag är duktig på matlagning
<maxjezy> där, jag fakturerar dig 6000 kr på torsdag
<maxjezy> jag är kass på matlagning
<maxjezy> har inte lagat mat på evigheter
<maxjezy> känner mig som butthead
<Ezim> maxjezy, du är ändå duktig på matlagning.. av det jag sett på bild
<maxjezy> jag fuskar som alla andra kändiskockar
<maxjezy> allt jag gör är förberätt
<maxjezy> ett
<maxjezy> kanske de stavas
<Ezim> maxjezy, så du har ej tillagat allt det du visat? tönt :).
<maxjezy> jorå
<maxjezy> nästan
<maxjezy> någon köpt pizza osv
<Ezim> nästan?
<Ezim> jag har ju kallat dig mästerkocken :P din kaksi
<maxjezy> jojo
 * Ezim tänker jaga maxjezy och kasta ägg
<spacebug-> funderar på att hämta en bit choklad och kolla några avsnitt av 'The Ricky Gervais Show'
<Ezim> :) okej ingen aning spacebug- om det är en bra serie
<spacebug-> det är det hehe. Allt med ricky och karl är bra
<maxjezy> Ezim: näe jag skojja bara, klart jag lagat allt jag visat
<maxjezy> förutom något som kan varit från dopet av min dotter som kan varit min mor som lagat
<maxjezy> men, it's family
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) men då är du ju duktig på matlagning. när ska du bjuda mig snålis?
<maxjezy> kanske kan ta med en grill ner till muppsala
<maxjezy> grillad svensk gräsgroda
<maxjezy> vad säges?
<Ezim> :P nee du ska bjuda på hemlagat
<Ezim> maxjezy, 3-rätters ska det vara
<Ezim> annars :P blir det ingen Ezim på besök
<realubot_> Vad håller ni på med?
<Ezim> realubot, :) inget. vad gör du
<realubot> Jag gör inget nu. Mina brudfans har gått och lagt sig.
<Ezim> haha brudfans?
<Ezim> må väl kanalen... nu ska man räkna får
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-09
<gecko> Morgonstund har guld i mun. Och solen skiner otroligt nog
<gecko> Men den lär försvinna i samma veva man sätter foten utanför bostaden.
<gecko> Hm. Vakna klockan 04:30 och vara pigg måste väl vara ett ålderstecken om något
<gecko> Fullt upp idag. Jag måste skjutsa lilla frun och handla
<maxjezy> sover alla?
<Haffe> Ni talar bra latin.
<swecarp> dödens väntrum
<Ezim> !swecarp for president
<ubot2> Ezim: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ezim> !ubot2 käften på dig :).
<ubot2> Ezim: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<swecarp> ! Ezim
<ubot2> Factoid 'Ezim' not found
<swecarp> Ezim,  du finns inte :)
<Ezim> swecarp, vi är inte coola nog.
<swecarp> nej men det är ju stortsett du och samt gecko  som håller låda i kanalen
<Ezim> welcome defektz
<defektz> hej
<defektz> :)
<defektz> *åker tåg*
<Ezim> swecarp, stämmer nog. :)
<swecarp> defektz,  godeftermiddag
<defektz> swecarp: tjena :)
<Ezim> defektz, jaså? är det du som kör den? :P
<Ezim> defektz, här säger vi egentligen kena.
<defektz> Ezim: kena. kena. jag kör tåget ja. fort går det
<defektz> bromsar in i klippan nu
<Ezim> defektz, :P du bakom spakarna. stackars övriga passagerare. :P
<defektz> :)
<defektz> vad händer då?
<Ezim> defektz, :) inget speciellt. jag håller tummarna för swecarp som testkör kubuntu 12.04 på hans frus laptop.
<Ezim> :)
<defektz> härligt.
<defektz> swecarp: lurar du frugan att köra kde?
<swecarp> kde rules defektz
<morten771> eller om swecarp lånat hennes laptop helt enkelt?
<defektz> ska snart av..
<morten771> "av" ?
<defektz> underbart att jag har sån skoskav.
<defektz> morten771: tåget
<morten771> nån stockholmare här idag då som ska demonstrera mot acta om en stund då?
<defektz> vad är det?
<defektz> finanshuset? :)
<morten771> man tycker att det borde ha berättats mer om en sån sak, jag bara råkade se det av en slump men kunde lika gärna inte haft en aning
<defektz> http://www.piratpartiet.se/acta
<Ezim> morten771, tyvärr. jag hoppas det blir många.
<morten771> tydligen har eu omröstning om det hela imorgon vad jag förstod. det är nu eller aldrig typ. så det är stora demonstrationer i hela europa. massa städer i tyskland och frankrike fast i sverige bara i stockholm och göteborg.
<morten771> och i en stad i japan också tydligen
<defektz> det börjar bli sjukt det där.
<defektz> om sverige inte går med på det. vad händer då?
<morten771> ja jo det hoppas jag. fastän det knappt har beättats att det ska vara. fast jag kanske inte läser rätt websidor
<Ezim> gecko, online?
<Ezim> vad var det du skrev till HÃ¥kan som blev moddad?
<defektz> nu ska jag av. ses på en stund
<morten771> defektz: sverige är en del av eu så om euparalamentet röstar ner det imorgon så blir vi av med det. (våra svenska politiker har däremot redan röstat FÖR acta..... )
<morten771> man kan tycka vad man vill om eu och att vi ska gå ur eu och så, men för närvarande är det eu som räddar oss från våra egna politiker :-(
<[Spooky]> Men acta är väl inget att oroa sig för?
<[Spooky]> Helt ok lag.
<swecarp> Ezim,  hjälp
<Ezim> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tack
<Ezim> swecarp, kolla pm.
<rensvind_> nu "låste" sig min muspekare i ubuntu.  Har symbolen för att förstora/minska widgets och datorn reagerar inte på knapptryckningar.  ngt tips om att återställa det utan att starta om?
<rensvind_> det var spotify som snott musen,  dödade spotify så löste sig allt. :)
<Ezim> wb Philip5
<Ezim> grymma matcher det var igår
<Philip5> kollade bara på sammandraget
<Philip5> ikväll kan det också bli bra matcher
<Philip5> holland-danmark och tyskland-portugal tror jag det var ikväll
<Philip5> ryssarna var lite imponerande verkar det som även om det "bara" var mot tjeckien
<phnom> Morrn
<Ezim> Philip5, tjeckien är inte "bara" lag. dom är duktiga.
<Ezim> båda matherna hade allt
<Ezim> dom satte ribban högt. öppningsmatcher brukar sällan vara så "bra" då alla lag brukar i regel vara försiktiga.
<Ezim> så man är ju glad att detta em började direkt med högt tempo och grym nivå
<Ezim> phnom, godmorgon.
<Philip5> yepp
<Ezim> Philip5, :) hur går det med paketering. något nytt?
<Philip5> digikam är det senaste
<Philip5> lite bugg-grejande
<Ezim> Philip5, okej. det du nämnde senast?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> har gjort en buggrapport om det som jag följt upp
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<swecarp> var har du en bugg
<Ezim> wb swecarp
<Ezim> kde-pimpmaster
<Philip5> i digikam
<swecarp> tack Ezim
<swecarp> kde livesession test mode
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/how-to-help-spread-download-for-ubuntu-app-buttons
<Philip5> vilken version av libexiv den använder för att läsa metadata från bilder i digikam 2.6
<Ezim> swecarp, :) nice. berätta om hur det går.
<swecarp> fan vilken tid det tar att starta en live session
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp, livesession i kubuntu är inte den snabbaste precis.
<Philip5> swecarp: ja om man inte har så skarp dator så tar det en stund
<Ezim> swecarp, sedan kör du ju med livecd. är ju långsammare än liveusb.
<swecarp> testar frugan laptop med kubuntu 64bit
<swecarp> japp live dvd
<swecarp> här laddar man ner fullständig kubuntu 3,4 gb
<Ezim> swecarp, :) berätta när du når skrivbordet.
<swecarp> det ska jag
<Ezim> 3.4 gb? damn. vad kommer den med?
<swecarp> vete fan men så stor är den
<swecarp> jag tror att det är en massa extra drivisar och lite annat
<Ezim> fattar fortfarande inte varför buntu distar är så värdelösa på åtminstone package-list så man vet vad som är förinstallerad
<Ezim> innan man väl gör installationen
<swecarp> ännu inget skrivbord
<Ezim> swecarp, nu förstår jag anledning dvd versionen är så stor är för att den har fullständig stöd för alla språk redan i livesession.
<swecarp> så måste det vara men du får inget val om språk i start delen får nog göra valet senare
<arand> Ezim: Antar att det varierar en del och därav finns det inget definitivt svar.
<Ezim> swecarp, http://home.danielnylander.se/ubuntu/oneiric/
<Ezim> swecarp, skulle nog varit smartare dra ner än 3.4 gb
<Ezim> :)
<arand> Även om de borde kunna göra en ganska säker lista av 98% av innehållet...
<Ezim> arand, inte så svårt faktiskt lista förinstallerade paket.
<swecarp> fan det saknas filer
<Philip5> swecarp: går det inge bra för dig?
<swecarp> fan 64 bitars funkade inte startar 32 bitars istället
<swecarp> vilken snabb start det blev nu
<Philip5> swecarp: har du en 64bit cpu då? hade inte du någon urgammal grej?
<swecarp> Philip5,  får ta hem en ny 64bitars
<swecarp> Philip5,  det är frugans dator
<swecarp> det var en fil som hette casper/wmlinux eller något liknande
<Ezim> swecarp, dra ner från: http://home.danielnylander.se/ubuntu/oneiric/
<Ezim> eller den vanliga cd versionen från kubuntu
<Philip5> swecarp: har din fru en snabbare och bättre dator än du?!?!? :O
<swecarp> vafasen jag har dvd rw skivor så det är bara att radera den jag har och ladda ner en ny
<Ezim> swecarp, du bör också veta att dvd-rw skivor efter ett tag blir sämre. för varje ggr du raderar/bränner på nytt.
<swecarp> ja det vet jag min 32 bitars på frugans är igång
<Ezim> swecarp, :) det innebär inte att du kan räkna med samma kvalité för en dvd-rw skiva efter oändlig många raderingar.
<Ezim> swecarp, nice. då är det något knasigt med dvd version. ingen frisk människa tankar ner 3.4 gb :P....
<Ezim> swecarp, hur mycket ram-minne har frugans laptop?
<Ezim> om det är under 4 gb ram, så finns det ingen orsak köra 64-bitars.
<gecko> Tjena smågrabbar. Stabilt?
<Ezim> gecko, stabilt. vad var det du skrev till HÃ¥kan som blev moddat?
<tingeling> hej Ezim
<tingeling> hej Philip5
<gecko> Ezim: Har det blivit det?
<tingeling> hej gecko
<Ezim> tingeling, hej... är det rensvind_?
<gecko> hejsan
<Ezim> menar realubot
<Ezim> :)
<tingeling> Ezim: swecarp  här på frugans lapptop
<gecko> Ezim: Jag skrev inget direkt till TL. utan ett inlägg gällande valet
<gecko> Jo förester. han ville ha frågor
<swecarp> Ezim,  vafasen  ignorerar du tingeling
<gecko> Ezim: Och jag frågade om han skulle fortsätta sno reggade nick om han blev vald
<rensvind_> Ezim, vad menar du=
<rensvind_> ?
<gecko> Och om det blivit moddat så är det katastrof
 * Ezim brb tel
<Philip5> tingeling: går det bra?
<tingeling> gecko:  swecarp  jär hur är det kan man instalera program när man kör live session skulle vilja testa fierfox på frugan dator
<tingeling> 32 bitars funtkar fint Philip5
<gecko> Att har tagit bort min text för han tyckte det var barnsligt och otrevligt. Vad är det för barnsligt med att fråga om han ska fortsätta sno nick och undvika besvärliga frågor
<Philip5> tingeling: du kan installera vad du vill men det försvinner vid omstart
<Ezim> swecarp, sorry.. mamsen på tel
<gecko> tingeling: Jodå. men dom försvinner om du använder en skiva. Med usb kan du spara dina arbeten
<tingeling> ok bra ska kolla så fierfox funkar ordentligt
<Ezim> frågade när jag skulle till dina trakter :)
<tingeling> Ezim:  mamsen svarar man alltid annars så får man ingen mat när man hälsar på
<Ezim> tingeling, testa också ljudet. med youtube. höj/sänk upprepande ggr med kmix och med tangentbordet. för se om buggen finns där för henne med tidigare kde 4.8.X versioner
<Ezim> tingeling, :) jepp... hon är bästa kocken man har stött på
<gecko> Och att han snott andras reggade nick finns det många exempel på gällande mitt itmannen
<Philip5> tingeling: påminn mig att jag ska visa dig lite speciella bilder på hundar senare som jag tror du gillar men måste iväg nu
<Ezim> gecko, okej. du kanske inte borde gå hårt mot honom öppet på forumet.
<tingeling> Ezim:  det är 4800 på denna så det är ju enheldel upp dateringar som måste göras
<tingeling> ok Philip5
<gecko> Ezim: Varför inte? Det får man tåla om man är ute efter en maktposition och inte är värdig den
<Ezim> gecko, jag tänker ej ta ställning i det. blir fel.
<gusnan> Hur "snor" man ett reggat IRC-nick?
<gecko> Ezim: Nä du behöver inte ta  ställning
<gecko> gusnan: Fråga HakanS
<Ezim> tingeling, du behöver ju inte uppdatera. testa bara firefox och youtube. för se om ljudet fungerar. fungerar allt annat?
<tingeling> gecko:  får jag testa en sak inget illa menat med det  jag gör
<gecko> tingeling: ? Jag fattar inte
<gecko> Aha
<gecko> Helt ok
<swecarp> gecko jag vill testa en sak sno ett nick med andta ord ditt it
<gecko> swecarp: Gör så du
<phnom> gusnan: ?
<rensvind_> vad är den där inloggningsnyckel-ringen som jag måste fylla i vid varje uppstart  för något? Jag har ju loggat in så varför ännu ett lösenord?
<phnom> Ah, nackdelen med att ha folk på /ignore, det ser ut som att folk säger random saker ibland.
<gecko> Fattar inte vitsen med att regga ett nick. Som sen kan användas utan lösenordet
<gusnan> phnom, se vad gecko snackar om.
<Ezim> rensvind_, du kan ju fixa det... kör du gnome/unity?
<rensvind_> Ezim, unity ja
<Ezim> rensvind_, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-keyring.html
<phnom> rensvind_: Om du har samma lösenord på ringen och inloggningen ska du inte behöva fylla i det igen.
<Ezim> bör gälla även nyare versioner
<rensvind_> phnom, samma lösenord.  Inloggningen sker dock automagiskt,
<tingeling> gecko:  vart ser man om det går att köra 64 bitars
<phnom> Skulle ju kunna vara det då.
<rensvind_> ska läsa länken, tack
<gecko> tingeling: Beror på vilken processor du har. Du måste söka på nätet efter din modell
<Ezim> tingeling, kolla med processorn....
<rensvind_> phnom, Ezim   surt att man måste ange lösenord för ringen om man loggar in automatiskt vid uppstart.  Jag har det ju så för att slippa skriva in lösenord,  *suck*
<gecko> Ezim: Det är bara en punkt efter avslutad mening :)
<Ezim> tingeling, kolla med kinfo/informationcentral
<Ezim> om du vill ha enkel gui
<Ezim> sedan processor
<Ezim> rensvind_, kollade du länken?
<Ezim> gecko, gammal vana här på irc.... :P
<tingeling> Ezim:  ok det står inget om 64 bitars där
<gecko> Ezim: Gammal vana? Du som är så ung :)
<tingeling> men jag har för mig att win7 som är på datorn är 64 bit
<Ezim> tingeling, sudo lshw
<rensvind_> Ezim, yes.  Har redan kryssat för att alla kan använda det trådlösa nätet,
<Ezim> rensvind_, hmm... får kolla på det senare
<Ezim> rensvind_, lösningen finns säkert på nätet... :)
<Ezim> ubuntu login keyring något :)
<tingeling> Ezim:  32bit
<tingeling> 4gb ram
<Ezim> tingeling, ja, då är det 32-bitars
<Ezim> :)
<tingeling> Ezim:  har du pastebin adressen jag blir inte klok på det här det står 64 på endelställen
<tingeling> pastear svaret på lshv '
<Ezim> tingeling, visst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Ezim> tingeling, fungerar allt då med frugans laptop? grafiken/ljudet/trådlösa/suspend?
<tingeling> det jag har kollat ljudet ok på youtube men ingen bild grafiken har jag inte kollat
<tingeling> ezim kolla denna http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031925/
<Ezim> tingeling, det är en 64 bitars.
<Ezim> 32-bitars i början antyder på att du kör 32-bitar installation eller live-session
<tingeling> ok
<Ezim> tingeling, det är cpu som avslöjar att det är 64 bitars
<tingeling> då är det bara att ta hem 64 bitars cd
<Ezim> tingeling, allt i lshw ser bra ut
<tingeling> märkligt kan inte see det trådlösa
<Ezim> tingeling, kolla med sudo rfkill list
<Ezim> tingeling, kolla också med hårdvarudrivrutiner/jockey
<Ezim> om kanske det behövs drivrutiner för det trådlösa
<gecko> Nu blir det TV-fotöljen under en tjock filt med en laptop i knät. Är mer än lovligt kass
<tingeling> Ezim:  kollade extra drivisar inget där
<Ezim> tingeling, fick du någon svar på kommandot: sudo rfkill list?
<tingeling> no bloks
<tingeling> kan ite instalera fierfox
<Ezim> bra... har du kollat med nätverks-widgeten att både trådlöst/trådbundet är markerad?
<tingeling> bägge bockade
<tingeling> lit jobbigt att det inte funkar out of the box på frugans
<Ezim> tingeling, http://imgur.com/YTEbx
<Ezim> har du valt visa mer?
<tingeling> min ser ut presis som din
<tingeling>  jag tro att jag ska ladda ner 64 bit cd och testa
<Ezim> tingeling, vänta innan du gör det..
<gecko> Dum fråga kanske. Men vad menar ni med Out of the box?
<Ezim> tingeling, lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet
<Ezim> swecarp, lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet
<Ezim> f-n så loggade du ut med tingeling
<gecko> Är Han här också?
 * gecko stänker vigvatten på kanalen
<gecko> Det borde göra susen för dom onda krafterna
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du kan ju helst... svara med vanliga...
<swecarp> h Ezim  jag fattade inte att jag var utloggad på frugans lapptop men nu funkar det trådlösa
<Ezim> :) då fungerar ju allt
<Ezim> swecarp, jag kollade på grafikkort och din fru har intel som grafikkort
<Ezim> bra grejer
<swecarp> japp allt funkar ska testa en 64 bitars version
<Ezim> då kan hon vara lugn... då intels drivrutiner är bäst
<swecarp> ska se om jag kan bota om och få 64 bitars att funka
<Ezim> swecarp, det kommer fungera...
<swecarp> gör ett försök nu
<Ezim> swecarp, drog du ner från länken jag gav?
<swecarp> nej
<Ezim> den kommer med full svensk stöd redan livesession
<Ezim> :) swecarp du kan ju börja lyssna på en för en ggr skull
<swecarp> vafasen jag vill inte ha 11.10 fatta det  brushan
<Ezim> swecarp, är du go eller? :)
<swecarp> ja det är ju 11.10 han har i nordicremix
<Ezim> juste... glömde det
<Ezim> snyft
<swecarp> tar hem cd från kubuntu nu
<Ezim> swecarp, go go.. frugan kommer bli glad
<swecarp> nänä jag instalerar inte det skaju du göra ersättningen blir stor
<Ezim> :P
<swecarp> en kanelbulle i timmen
<Ezim> :) swecarp låter otroligt bra
<spacebug-> ok nu har jag fått semitransparens att funka med conky i KDE men var hittar jag aktuell bakgrund i nya KDE? Förr kunde man ju grep:a i .kde/share/config/plasma-blabla men det står inte rätt där nu
<spacebug-> jaha NU gör det det
<ibm> har vi på svenska kanalerna #kubuntu och #xubuntu eller finns de bara på engelska
<ibm> har vi på svenska kanalerna #kubuntu och #xubuntu eller finns de bara på engelska
<gusnan> ibm, åtminstone #kubuntu-se finns. Jag vet inte alls hur befolkad den är dock.
<gusnan> Det är väl bara till å joina och testa...
<spacebug-> det här va lite spännande http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/seamlessly-extending-irc-mobile-devices
<spacebug-> iofs väldigt sällan jag IRC:ar i mobilen nu för tiden men
<Kepx> är xdotool någonting att ha?
<ibm> jag har xubuntu och undrar den där rensaren som rensar bort gamla grejer (program grejer) som inte längre behövs vart ligger den
<ibm> jag har xubuntu och undrar den där rensaren som rensar bort gamla grejer (program grejer) som inte längre behövs vart ligger den jag använder den grafiska miljön och vill veta den grafiska program rensaren
<ibm> jag har xubuntu och undrar den där rensaren som rensar bort gamla grejer (program grejer) som inte längre behövs vart ligger den jag använder den grafiska miljön och vill veta den grafiska program rensaren
<Philip5> räcker att skriva en gång
<Philip5> vad är det för "rensare" du pratar om?
<ibm> den grafiska jag kommer inte ihåg vad den hette men nånting med rensning den fanns i de tidigare versionerna
<Philip5> vet inte vad det är och kör inte xfce
<Philip5> antagligen ett grafisk gränssnitt för något annat
<ibm> den fanns i ubuntu också nu vet jag inte om den fortfarande finns kvar
<einand> [Dar no saknat mig?
<ibm> den rensar t. ex. gamla linux kärnor som finns när man startar om datorn och tilläggs program som inte längre behövs
<ibm> den brukade finnas i grund packet grund installationen
<arand> ibm: computer-janitor-gtk
<ibm> Philip5 om du har den grafiska ubuntu kan du kolla under inställningar eller administrations vertyg så har den en rensar borste ikon snälla kan du kolla
<ibm> arand vad menar du med det här
<Philip5> ibm: jag kör kubuntu med kde så jag har inte samma uppsättning program
<ibm> Philip5 ok men jag tror att både ubuntu och kubuntu har den kvar kanske förut hade ubuntu kubuntu och xubuntu programmet snälla kolla under antingen inställningar eller administrations vertyg eller tillbehör
<ibm> Philip5 ikonen ser ut som en borste som rensar
<Ezim> ibm, du menar bleachbit?
<ibm> Ezim jag vet inte men den heter nånting med rensar eller rensare
<Ezim> ibm, det du söker är bleachbit, dock det du tänker på är inte värd att ha :).
<ibm> Ezim värför inte
<Ezim> ibm, den var mer till skada än nytta.
<ibm> Ezim fast den rensade bort gamla grejer (program packet) som inte längre behövs och även gamla linux kärnor som kommer upp när man startar om datorn hur kan man annars få bort allt som är onödigt
<Ezim> ibm, rensa kan du göra med bleachbit. rensa gamla kärnor kan du göra med ubuntu tweak. något mer? :)
<Philip5> Ezim: kollar du på danmarksmatchen?
<Ezim> Philip5, jepp. holland äger matchen, dock fruktansvärt ineffektiva. underskattar sitt motstånd. vilket syns.
<Ezim> dock kan det kosta dem.
<ibm> Ezim jag kör xubuntu vart hittar jag dessa den grafiska miljön tack
<Philip5> jag skulle inte ens kalla det att de äger matchen
<Ezim> ibm, installera bleachbit från programcentral.
<ibm> Ezim fast var det inte den som var dåligt
<Ezim> ibm, 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa 2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Ezim> ibm, nee.. bleachbit är bra grejer
<ibm> Ezim programcentral är dåligt och trögt kan jag inte hämta den från synaptic
<Ezim> Philip5, inte? dom har merparten av chanserna och äger bollen. det är ju målen som fattas. annars har ju danskarna sporadiska chanser. inget mer. dock gör danskarna bra i från sig med boll.
<Ezim> ibm, ju då.. synaptic fungerar
<Ezim> ibm, eller terminalen: sudo apt-get install bleachbit
<Ezim> :) så nu har du allt
<ibm> arand vad menar du med computer-janitor-gtk
 * Ezim går tillbaks till sändningen
<Ezim> nu har danskarna bara turen på sin sida
<Philip5> Ezim: nu äger holland matchen på riktigt
<ibm> Ezim och den som tar bort de gamla kärnor
<ibm> Ezim och den som tar bort de gamla kärnor
<ibm> Ezim och den som tar bort de gamla kärnor
<maxjezy> när jag jobbade med kundsupport och fick såna frågor och påståenden och indisier och tankar man ibland läser om här så ville jag bara ha en shotgun och end it.
<Ezim> :) det här var verkligen skräll. vilken värdelös domare.
<maxjezy> tack vara LEKSANDS - Fyra sädeslag knäckebröd kan jag idag leva ett helt normalt liv
<gecko> Godafton smågrabbar. Är det stabilt i kanalen?
<ibm> Ezim och den som tar bort de gamla kärnor
<maxjezy> var ser jag matchen online?
<Ezim> ibm, jag har skrivit hur du ska installera ubuntu-tweak
<Ezim> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa 2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<ibm> Ezim nej från synaptic vill ha helst installera kan du snälla säga hur
<Ezim> ibm, nej.
<ibm> Ezim funkar den för xubuntu jag har xubuntu installerat
<Ezim> ibm, ja det fungerar. använder du terminalen. är det bara kopiera och klistra in.
<maxjezy> Ezim: jag tycker ljudet i datorn beter sig dåligt nu efter att jag installera mint
<maxjezy> har du några ideer?
<Ezim> maxjezy, hur menar du att det låter dåligt?
<maxjezy> känns som det blir dåligt tryck i ljudet
<maxjezy> man måste fiffla med ljudet i volympanel grejen för att få det låta bra
<maxjezy> fattar inte alls va de är
<Ezim> maxjezy, ingen aning vad du menar dålig tryck. höja/sänka kan man väl med :) alla operativsystem?
<ibm> Ezim jag har den grafiska miljön av xubuntu är programmet också grafisk eller bara text baserat miljö
<Ezim> maxjezy, du kan ju testa pavucontrol och vrida upp volymen till över 100 %.
<Ezim> ibm, ja.
<Ezim> maxjezy, du kan med pavucontrol höja till 153 %. bra tryck? :)
<gecko> Hm. Kan man få mer än 100 % av något?
<Ezim> gecko, jepp. testa så får du se :).
<realubot> Hur så?
<gecko> Ezim: :)
<realubot> Keps med dollartecken. Rihanna närmar sig itmannens propellerkeps med stormsteg: http://gfx.aftonbladet-cdn.se/image/14943383/401/normal/9b4d375ce87f0/Rihanna.JPG
 * gecko niger och hälsar real godmorgon
<realubot> gecko: God morgon herr gecko.
<gecko> realubot: Hon har en bit kvar
<realubot> gecko: Är det något drag i kanalen i dag då?
<einand> gecko: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150820108662997.406762.583277996&type=1&l=1277944c0f
<einand> realubot: stick till vasaparken, 1 månads jubileum
<gecko> realubot: Nä inte mycket. Bara Ezim som spammar med supportsvar
<realubot> gecko: Rihanna spelar fortfarand ei kepsarnas gösseldivision men hon knappar in på dig.
<realubot> einand: Så ni är kvar där ännu?
<einand> realubot: Dom är kvar ja
<gecko> einand: Mycket käk där
<einand> gecko: kan du ge dig på, säkert 100 pers och mer frossar
<gecko> einand: Vad är det för någon fest då
<realubot> einand: Hm. Heter killen där Liljegren?
<realubot> einand: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/467180_10150820145887997_723733407_o.jpg
<realubot> Killen i bakgrunden?
<einand> realubot: ingen aning
<Ezim> :) realubot du gillar rihanna?
<realubot> einand: Du plåtar för få brudar.
<einand> realubot: sista bilderna är en masssa brudar på
<realubot> einand: Det var inte han. Hittade en annan bild på samma snubbe.
<einand> realubot: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/14641_178207572392_1716672_n.jpg
<realubot> Eller jo. Det står ju på kortet? Varför säger du att du inte vet då?
<einand> den snubben du menar?
<realubot> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/469833_10150820136027997_550756190_o.jpg
<einand> realubot: för jag vet väl inte va folk heter. Dom har isf lagt in sitt namn själv
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> einand: Det är inte samma person. Den du länkade till och den jag länkade till.
<einand> realubot: jodå
<einand> det är samma person
<einand> klicka på namnet, så ser du
<gecko> Den 12:e kommer våra BNC-servrar att flyttas till en ny hall, detta görs för att kunna garantera en ännu bättre hostingmiljö.
<gecko> dotBNC
<gecko> Flytten startar från och med 01.00, det är dock okänt än så länge hur många timmar servrarna kommer ligga nere. Men vi kommer jobba på att starta upp allt så fort som möjligt.
<maxjezy> går ju se fotbollen på svtplay
<gecko> Slöseri med datakraft
<bamsefar> gecko: Köper du bnc?
<gecko> Jo
<bamsefar> Ok, vet du vart de ska flytta och vart de står nu?
<gecko> Tyvärr så har jag ingen aning om detta
<bamsefar> Ok
<larsemil> sitter ni här fast fotbollen precis ska börja
<einand> larsemil: vara onda människor kollar på fotboll
<realubot> Ezim: Rihanna är snygg.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag tycker du ska fixa henne åt mig. Du säger ju att ud och gecko ska fixa en brud till mig.
<gecko> :D
<realubot> Jag har ingen TV. Går fotbollen på webben?
<einand> 20:32:24 < maxjezy> går ju se fotbollen på svtplay
<gecko> Det är roligare att se när färg torkar än att se på fotboll
<realubot> einand: Jaha.
<swecarp> gokväll alla glada
<realubot> Vilken dålig bild på svtplay!
<einand> gecko: håller med
<einand> bbl
<realubot> swecarp: God morgon.
<realubot> Jag har helt tappat sportintresset.
<swecarp> realubot,  godnatt
<gecko> swecarp: Hojtan kamrat carpen
<realubot> Jag kanske orkar se Sveriges matcher.
 * realubot stänger ner fliken med svtplay.
<realubot> Nu har jag tittat klart på fotbollen.
<dfxz> Ok.
<realubot> 5 min ljud i bakgrunden får räcka ...
<swecarp> gecko,  har du varit och fiskat
<gecko> swecarp: Nä det har tokregnat idag. Och småblåst. Inget väder för mig att vara ute i
<realubot> Det märks att det är dåliga tider för Ubuntu Sverige: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=56481
<swecarp> nej det var det inte
<einand> värdelöst, måste man vara medlem för att läsa forumet
<gecko> Japp
<Philip5> swecarp: då har man rapporterat sin andra bugg i digikam 2.6 :)
<einand> Philip5: någon rolig bug?
<Philip5> einand: nja, en effekt i digikams image editor
<einand> ok
<Philip5> einand: hur går dina beslut om att köpa ny kamera och/eller nya objektiv då?
<einand> Philip5: nä, blir ca ett objekviv/mån tills jag kört slut på denna kameran, då blir det d800 eller vilken motsvarande som gäller när det händer
<einand> ser ingen idea med att köpa ett nytt hus nu, eftersom denna duger utmärkt
<Philip5> samma sak här faktiskt. har några objektiv jag prioriterar före nytt hus även om det vore supernajs med en FX-kamera
<Philip5> plus att jag är inne på att fota med blixt och modifierare och då är det en del sånt som också ligger på inköpslistan
<einand> ok
<larsemil> realubot: du kan ställa upp kvaliteten
<Philip5> softboxes och sånt
<larsemil> realubot: på svtplay
<einand> jag måste ha ett 400 eller 500mm zoom objektiv
<einand> där är lite problemet, om jag går över till FX kamera, så måste jag plötsligt ha 600 eller 750mm
<einand> och då blir det VÄLDIGT dyrt
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> och så kanske du har dx-objektiv som du inte har så mycket nytta av längre
<einand> nja, DX objekiven kan jag fortsätta använda
<Philip5> man vill ju inte croppa ner sin sensor för man har kassa objektiv
<einand> om man räknar mpix, så har jag ju flera pixlar på d800 med dx objektiv, än vad jag har med d5100
<einand> får se
<einand> behöver iaf minst 500mm objektiv, för att klara mig
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> einand: jo men de sitter knappt tätare
<maxjezy> realubot: ja, kass bild
<einand> Philip5: ?
<Philip5> antal pixlar per kvadrat mm
<einand> Philip5: om du menar pixlar, så gör dom ju det
<einand> dubbelt så många pixlar, och sensorn är bara 150%
<einand> vilket bör göra att om sitter tätare
<realubot> larsemil: Det räcker inte. Jag testade högsta kvalitén.
<Philip5> nej
<realubot> larsemil: Det är för dåligt.
<realubot> Lågstatussändning.
<einand> lågstatus realubot
<Philip5> einand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGIF_-YnmRc
<Philip5> einand: där har du en förklaring
<realubot> Dags för en kopp kaffe nu.
 * realubot uppmanar kanalen att brygga kaffe.
<einand> Philip5: vet jag har kollat på den
<einand> Philip5: jag jämför med d5100
<einand> Philip5: du vet, när man kör en DX objektiv, så använder man bara ~75% av sensorn
<einand> men pixeltätheten ändras inte
<Philip5> nej
<einand> jo
<einand> den croppar ju
<einand> Philip5: kolla gärna igen på filmen du länka till isf, för han förklara extremt tydligt på de pappers illustrationerna han kladda upp
<realubot> larsemil: Kolla på svtplays Live-fotbollssändning så ser du.
<einand> Philip5: sedan säger han ju även ordagrant "Its still the same pixel denstity"
<einand> så jag ser inte riktigt varför du säger jag har fel
<einand> 32 * 0.75 = 24
<einand> så, även i croppat läge, så är det ca dubbelt så många mpix på en d800 jämfört med d5100 och eftersom det är högre mpixtal på samma senosor YTA
<einand> vilket visserligen inte alltid säger det blir bätttre biler, eftersom det även släpper in mera brus
<einand> men lagrar iaf mera data
<gecko> einand: Såg att du ska skaffa ett 400-500 objektiv. Ska du börja som paparazzi :)
<einand> gecko: nja, handlar väl mer om personlig säkerhet
<gecko> einand: personlig säkerhet?
<einand> japp
<gecko> einand: Inte för jag fattar. men spela roll :)
<einand> så jag hinner ta mig ifrån platsen om någon upptäcker mig
<gecko> Ok. Vad är det du smygfotar?
<einand> http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=200500n
<gecko> einand: Skämtar du?
<einand> gecko: nä?
<gecko> einand: Ska du köpa ett sådant
<einand> gecko: det eller ett fast 500
<einand> denna varkar dock intressant http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=300193
<gecko> einand: Men 135000 :-
<einand> gecko: folk lägger mer på en bil
<gecko> einand: Jodå
<Philip5> einand: en FX sensor är 2.25 gånger större än en DX sensor
<realubot> NASA lägger mer på rymdfarkoster också. Men är det ett skäl till att köpa objektiv för 135 000?
<Philip5> einand: jag håller på och äter här... :)
<einand> tja, jag skall inte skicka upp en rymdraket
<Philip5> einand: dx sensor är 384mm² och Fx sensor är 864mm²
<realubot> Om man skulle kasta sig in i fortograferingsbranschen ...
<gecko> Nog för att jag skulle vilja ha ett telezoom. men någon hejd på priset får det nog vara
<spacebug-> börjar ni fota manliga modeller så säg till så ska jag avgöra om bilderna är bra eller inte ;)
<einand> spacebug-: Absolut, naket?
<einand> gecko: tja, man får väl tillbaka investeringen på ca 3 månader tänker jag mig
<gecko> einand: Med hjälp av utpressningsbilder då mao :)
<Philip5> spacebug-: haha, kan tro det. kanske är du som ska ställa upp som förlaga då?!? :D
<spacebug-> einand: helst ;)
<spacebug-> Philip5: inte om du vill sälja nått då ska du inte ha mig haha
<Philip5> hehe
<gecko> En kvinna i kanalen. Inte varje dag det händer
<einand> gecko: vad jag tänker ta för bilder är upp till mig.
<realubot> börjar ni fota Rihanna så säg till så ska jag avgöra om bilderna är bra eller inte ;)
<gecko> einand: Jadå du får ta vilka bilder du vill. Varför surnar du till?
<realubot> En kvinna i kanalen? Var då?
<spacebug-> gecko: vi har väl både amelia och peetra här ofta tycker jag
 * realubot tittar sig omkring ...
<einand> min tjej hänger här inne också
<realubot> Hon säger ju aldrig något.
<realubot> Att idla räknas inte ...
<einand> gecko: inget personligt mot dig. Bara det att alla skall ifrågasätta min moral, och vad jag skall ha objektivet till
<gecko> realubot: Jo men spacebug är väl kvinna. Eller?
<einand> kvinna eller flicka, inte fått åldern klart för mig ännu
<gecko> einand: Jag lovar. För mig får du göra precis som du vill
<einand> :)
<realubot> gecko: Har han bytt kön?
 * spacebug- är man. Nu andra halvlek. BBL
<Philip5> spacebug-: när du säger så så ser jag "stanford blatch" från sex and the city framför mig på något sätt...
<gecko> realubot: Han.? Men det kan väl inte stämma. Vill ju ha nakenbilder på män
<einand> Jees, min tjej gick me på att jag för köpa objektivet för 135k :)
<realubot> gecko: Ja?
<einand> beställa nu, eller läsa på
<gecko> realubot: Hm
<realubot> gecko: Detta är #ubuntu-gay. Säg inte att du gillar ... kvinnor?
<realubot> gecko: Du kanske har loggat in i fel kanal? Du kanske tror du är i #ubuntu-se?
<gecko> realubot: Finns det något annat att gilla än kvinnor för en riktig man?
<gecko> realubot: :D
 * gecko kollar sina kanaler
<realubot> gecko: Tycker du inte att det är konstigt att vi grabbar hänger här i kanalen på lördagskvällarna istället för att vara ute och ragga brudar?
<realubot> Jag trodde du visste ...
<gecko> realubot: Jag behöver inte ragga. har allt nödvändigt hemma
<einand> urk, va det kliar i beställar fingret för det objektivet. Men kanske skall läsa på lite först. Finns kanske bättre
<realubot> Jag tror inte du har råd med ett sådant objektiv.
<gecko> einand: Gör inte som mig. betsäll och börja tänka sen
<einand> skall nog hyra en först, väger rätt mycket
<gecko> einand: Väger den mindre om du hyr den?
<einand> nä, men jag får en uppfattning om hur jobbig den är att släpa runt med
<gecko> Ok
<einand> känns ju onödigt att köpa något för 150,000 och så är det för tungt för att användas
<einand> frågan är om man kan springa med ett objektiv på 16Kg
<realubot> einand: Springa? Skafa körkort, använd bil så slipper du kuta med objektivet ...
<realubot> *skaffa
<einand> går inte köra bil
<gecko> Beror på vart du tänker köra iof
<gecko> Och springa med 16 kilo är väl inget. har du inte gjort lumpen?
<realubot> einand: Varför går det inte att köra bil? Motorcykel då?
<gecko> Eller helikopter
<einand> jo, helikopter går kanske, men blir fel vinkel då, särskilt om folket är under tak
<gecko> Så är det nog
<realubot> einand: Vad är det du ska plåta som är så farligt?
<realubot> Björnar?
<realubot> Zambezi!
<gecko> Brukar björnar vara under tak?
<realubot> Personer som heter Björn brukar nog vara under tak.
<Zambezi> realubot: Jag är iofs farlig, men mig får han icke fotografera!
<realubot> Zambezi: Hur är det med dig?
<gecko> realubot: Men nu var det inte någon som heter björn. Utan björnar
<Zambezi> realubot: Trött. Snart läggdags. Själv?
<realubot> Zambezi: Trött. Inte snart läggdags.
<realubot> gecko: Ja, ja.
<gecko> Jag tor han knäcker extra som skandalfotograf
<realubot> Någon här som har koll på Excel?
<gecko> Finns inte i linux. Så svaret är njet
<realubot> gecko: Calc då då?
<gecko> realubot: Nä inte ens det
<gecko> Det är 10 år sen jag höll på med excel
<realubot> HakanS har koll på Excel men han är ju inte här. :(
<realubot> einand: Har du någon koll på Excel?
<gecko> Tack för detta
<realubot> *bra koll
<realubot> gecko: Haha
<gecko> realubot: Kan inte du ta på dig rollen som ny TL?
<gecko> Om vi nu ska ha en. För det behövs egentligen inte
<realubot> gecko: Nej nej. Jag är för gammal gör att vara TL.
<gecko> realubot: För gammal? Tok
<realubot> gecko: Nej, men jag hjälper hellre till med support m.m.
<realubot> Jag är inte intresserad av formella poster i Ubuntu Sverige.
<gecko> realubot: Ok. Jag förstår. Och supportar gör du bra
<realubot> gecko: Tackar tackar.
<realubot> gecko: Du då?
<realubot> Också för gammal? ;)
<gecko> realubot: På tal om för gammal. Precis. Har inte rätta orken längre
<gecko> Även om det inte krävs något speciellt
<realubot> gecko: Jag förstår.
<gecko> Bara att se vad nuvarande TL gjort. Noll och inget
<realubot> gecko: Du får hjälpa till bäst du orkar. Du har ju varit med förr teamet. Jag tänker på video-gruppen.
<gecko> Rättelse. En sak har han utfört. Snott reggade nick här. Duktig TL :D
<realubot> gecko: Dessutom är det för många om sinte gillar mig här.
<realubot> *som
<realubot> Det är bättre om en TL har stöd från så många som möjligt i communityt.
<gecko> realubot: Nja. Det tror jag inte. Du hjälper ju många som har problem
<realubot> gecko: Jo, men många som har ett ont öga till mig sedan flera år tillbaka i tiden.
<madbear> felet e ju att ubuntu introducerar massa buggar
<madbear> använd testat programvara ffs!
<madbear> byt dist e mitt råd till alla!
<realubot> gecko: Det spelar ingen roll. Jag är ändå inte intresserad av att kandidera till TL.
<gecko> realubot: ok. DÃ¥ ska jag inte nominera dig
<realubot> Grafikkortet, wifi och mobilt bredband är väl standardproblemen i forumet.
<realubot> Dessutom dyker det upp folk lite då och då som har problem med speciella enheter, typ GPS:er o.s.v.
<realubot> Möss e.t.c.
<realubot> gecko: Det är ingen mening med att nominera mig. Jag såg att du hade nominerat Ezim. Det är bra, men tror inte han ställer upp p.g.a. tidsbrist m.m.
<gecko> realubot: N han har tackat nej tyvärr
<realubot> Det är noll intresse. Vi frå vara glada om någon ställer upp. :)
<realubot> *får
<gecko> realubot: jodå. Så länge inte nuvarande blir kvar
<gecko> Men som sagt. Det finns inget krav på en TL
<realubot> Hehe
<gecko> Att ha en TL menar jag
<realubot> Inte det?
<realubot> Varför har vi en TL då? Vem har hittt på det?
<gecko> Nej.
<realubot> *hittat
<realubot> Jag trodde TL och TC var ett krav för att vara med i LoCot?
<gecko> Ingen aning. Men det är en funktion som inte är nödvändig
<gecko> Finns inga krav på att ha en TL
<andol> realubot: Kravet är att det ska finnas en person som agerar kontakt utåt, vilket i vårt fall mest överenstämmer med rollen TC. Att vi både har en TL och en TC beror rimligtvis på att vi vid något tillfälle har kommit fram till att det en en rimlig arbetsfördelning.
<realubot> andol: Ok.
<andol> (Överlag är det väldigt fritt för LoCon att organisera sig efter eget tyckte och behov.)
<realubot> Det är ju bra om arbetsbördan delas mellan flera så TC/TL orkar.
<gecko> realubot: Vad att fördela. TL har inte gjort ett smack
<realubot> gecko: Det finns ju hur mycket som helst att göra om man har tid och ork.
<gecko> realubot: Precis. Och har man inte ork eller tid så ska man inte kanditera eller vara det
<gecko> Inte bara skryta med en titel
<realubot> TL i Ubuntu Sverige känns ju inte som en titel som smäller så högt. :)
<gecko> realubot: Nej. men det finns dom som tycker det
 * realubot läser om formeler i Excel.
<realubot> *formler
<sakjur> vem är nuvarande TL?
<andol> sakjur: HÃ¥kan
<realubot> HakanS leader of the gang.
<gecko> Att vara eller icke vara är frågan. Vaken alltså
<raidman> Jag har problem med att installera ett pack, "Fel: Beroendet tillfredsställs inte: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2)". Google är till liten hjälp så hoppas på hjälp här
<gusnan> i stort - vad är skillnaderna mellan Cinnamon / MATE?
<realubot> raidman: Du har helt enkelt inte rätt version av gconf2.
<realubot> raidman: Vad är det du försöker installera för paket?
<gecko> Nu har valförättaren fd.Svensson tagit bort mina frågor till HakanS och kallar det smutskastning att fråga om HakanS ska fortsätta att använda mitt reggade nick itmannen här
<raidman> realubot: Okej, hur rättar jag till detta? det jag försöker installera är "tribler_5.9.15-1ubuntu1_all.deb"
<gecko> Använd gdebi
<spacebug-> jaha ingen mer fotboll idag då. Har jag nått att greja med på datorn tro.
<gecko> Homosajt kanske
<kodein> moget svar där
<coobra> :D
<gecko> han gillar inte kvinnor. Så vad ska jag då föreslå?
<kodein> jag föreslår alternativet "hålla käften"
<gecko> Vad du tycker rör mig inte i ryggen ett dyft
<kodein> ånej
<kodein> vad ska jag nu ta mig till?!
<gecko> Kanske besöka samma ställe?
 * spacebug- skakar på huvudet
<gecko> Känns det bättre?
<spacebug-> jag mår bra. Har jag gjort hela dagen. Hur är det själv?
 * gecko börjar känna ett illamående. Kan det bero på maten ikväll?
<coobra> :D
<gecko> Men min kvinnliga hustru brukar laga väldigt bra mat iof. Så det verkar konstigt
<kodein> din manliga hustru är sämre på att laga mat?
<spacebug-> haha
<coobra> huh
<gecko> Jag har bara en sort. Och det är en kvinnlig hustru
<kodein> men kanske inte från början, med andra ord?
<gecko> Finns inget som heter manlig hustru
<kodein> ergo behöver man inte säga att hustrun är kvinnlig heller.
<gecko> Vill vara övertydlig
<kodein> tyvärr lyckades du bara vara korkad istället
<gecko> Jasså. Då fattar jag dina sympatier
<kodein> det rör väl inte dig i ryggen.
<gecko> Precis
<kodein> alla människor har lika värde, utom du.
<kodein> det är mina sympatier, det
<gecko> Helt rätt. För jag har ett högre värde
<kodein> japp
 * gecko tycker det känns bra att ha ett högre värde som människa
<coobra> huh
<realubot> raidman: Du kan ju alltid försöka uppdatera gconf2 till rätt version. Vilken version av Ubuntu kör du?
<gecko> Nä nu är det nog för idag
<raidman> realubot: Jag kör 10.04, kört update, upgrade och dist-upgrade. måste jag ta bort gconf2?
<ibm> jag har redan olika kanaler som favoriter som startar när jag startar freenode men hur kan jag få freenode att startas automatisk när jag startar xchat och OFTC bl. a.
<realubot> raidman: Hm. Har du kört dist-upgrade? Frågan är om du har 12.04 nu då? :S
<realubot> raidman: Vad får du om du kör kommandot: lsb_release -a
<raidman> realubot: nej nej, körde lsb_release -a nyss och får fram 10.04, antar att detta är för att jag kör EasyPeasy (använder en netbook)
<gusnan> ibm, I samma inställningsfönster som du sätter "favoritkanaler" för ett nätverk har du "Anslut automatiskt till detta nätverk vid uppstart"
<Ezim> swecarp, kolla pm.
<realubot> raidman: Vad får du om du kör: apt-cache policy gconf2
<realubot> raidman: I 11.04 är 2.32.2 standard.
<ibm> gusnan jag har kollat runt i olika ställen men hittar inte det det är kanske ett ord som jag inte känner till kan du säga vart snälla
<Ezim> Philip5, är digikam bättre än showtell/f-spot/darktable osv?
<raidman> realubot: Installerad: 2.28.1-0ubuntu1
<realubot> raidman: Du måste uppdatera till en sneare version.
<gusnan> ibm menyn "XChat" -> "Nätverkslista"  - i det fönstret väljer du "Redigera" när du har nätverket (ex Freenode) du vill ändra highlightat - då får du ett nytt fönster där du hittar "Anslut automatiskt"
<raidman> realubot: Hur gör jag det? Hoppas verkligen inte att du svarar att jag får ladda ner/installera om för jag har fyllt på med massor program redan.
<ibm> gusnan tusen tack för hjälpen jag har hittat det
<gusnan> ibm, np
<realubot> raidman: Tja. Det bästa hade ju varit om du hade hittat ett bra PPA med gconf2.
<realubot> raidman: Annars får du väl leta upp en deb-fil eller kompilera från källkod.
<realubot> raidman: Leta upp och leta upp. Hitta ett från en pålitlig källa, menar jag.
<ibm> vet någon kanalerna till svenska linux foreningen, ubuntu föreningen, stockholm lug (slug) föreningen och android kanalen
<Philip5> Ezim: digkam och darktable är inte samma typ av program men bättre än de andra
<raidman> realubot: Ledsen men jag hänger inte riktigt med nu, apt-get install gconf2 säger att jag har den senaste verisionen, jag behöver inte någon ny kernel va?
<realubot> lucid-backports kanske innehåller en nyare version? :S
<ibm> vet någon kanalerna till svenska linux foreningen, ubuntu föreningen, stockholm lug (slug) föreningen och android kanalen hur kan man hitta de kan man söka på något speciellt sett
<gusnan> ibm, Svenska Linuxföreningen är på #slf åtminstone
<realubot> raidman: Nej, du behöver inte en ny kernel men versionen av gconf2 i Ubuntu 10.04 förrådet är för gammal. Du använder en nästan 2 år gammal version av Ubuntu.
<realubot> raidman: du har inte funderat på att byta till 12.04? Supporten för 10.04 går väl snart ut?
<ibm> gusnan tack igen
<Ezim> phibxr, okej... dock verkar digikam för somliga vara krasch-benägen. vad tycker du om det?
<gusnan> ibm, lugnt :)
<ibm> vet någon kanalerna till ubuntu föreningen, stockholm lug (slug) föreningen och android kanalen hur kan man hitta de kan man söka på något speciellt sett
<raidman> realubot: Jo tanken slår mig men jag gillade verkligen "go-home-applet" som följde med EasyPeasy. Kan jag inte "bara" lägga till en nyare källa i pakethanteraren?
<realubot> raidman: Om du hittar ett PPA som innehåller en nyare version av gconf2 än du har nu så kan du lägga till PPA:t till dina förråd.
<realubot> raidman: Det förutsätter att du: 1. Hittar ett PPA med en version av gconf2 som är högre än 2.28 2. Att du litar på personen som har PPA:t.
<realubot> 3. Att PPA:t innehåller gconf2 för Lucid 10.04.
<raidman> realubot: Attans, jag tror att jag har det lättare att bara ladda ner 12.04
<realubot> Hm, gconf2 innehåller gconftool och gconf-merge-tree.
<peetra> Kan någon vara så vänlig och gå till http://troink.net och se om där finns en smilie på raden där det står Welcome....
<realubot> peetra: Nope.
<peetra> äh, http://troink.com då?
<peetra> håller på å uppdaterar namnservar. :)
<realubot> peetra: http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9466/troink.png
<realubot> peetra: Ja, på .com gör det det.
<dzragon> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/al-shabab-tio-kameler-for-obama
<peetra> Tack, tack, skumt som vanligt med namnservrar, en kille i USA hade smilisarna tvärtom  ovh här hemma hos oss har vi inga alls. .P
<dzragon> hej o hå, cnn vet att amerikanarna är korkade, men fan den här som går på det där, hoppas det inte är någon
<peetra> Rack, tack, realubot sku det vara. :)
<peetra> ..undrar just om sku kunna använda tio kameler till att genrerea energi för å driva en dator och ett kylskåp... :)
<realubot> peetra: http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/9466/troink.png
<raidman> realubot: Tack för hjälpen iallafall, det blir 12.04 för min del.
<realubot> realubot: 10.04 har support till början av 2013.
<realubot> Det var nog min värsta feltabb någonsin.
<realubot> peetra: http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9466/troink.png
<realubot> Du ser på screenshotsen att det fungerar på .com men inte på .net.
<realubot> Kaffe!
<ibm> vet någon kanalerna till ubuntu föreningen, stockholm lug (slug) föreningen och android kanalen hur kan man hitta de kan man söka på något speciellt sett
<sakjur> ibm: Ubuntuföreningen?
<sakjur> ibm: SLUG har #stockholm.lug.se på EFNet
<sakjur> http://stockholm.lug.se/kontakta/irc
<ibm> sakjur jag får den på freenode hur kan jag få den EFNet hur gör man
<sakjur> ibm: står på sidan vilken server du ska koppla upp dig mot, men testa /connect irc.inet.tele.dk
<ibm> sakjur det funkar inte inget kommer upp
<sakjur> ibm: Konstigt - vad använder du för klient?
<ibm> xchat
<ibm> sakjur xchat
<ibm> sakjur jag kanske skriver det på fel ställe jag skrev detta /connect irc.inet.tele.dk
<sakjur> du ska nog inte kunna skriva på fel ställe..
<sakjur> testa /server irc.inet.tele.dk
<sakjur> OBS
<sakjur> risk att du blir utloggad från freenode finns
<sakjur> ibm:
<ibm> sakjur det funkade men jag blev utloggat hur kan jag behålla freenode
<sakjur> ibm: borde vara /connect - men om inte det funkar så får du kolla med någon Xchat-användare
<sakjur> ska kolla lite snabbt
<sakjur> ska finnas en knapp nånstans - typ Server > Connect in New Tab
<sakjur> testa det
<ibm> sakjur ska jag starta en ny serverflik
<ibm> sakjur det har jag gjort nu ska jag skriva nu /server
<sakjur> yes!
<sakjur> ibm: ^
<ibm> sakjur ok jag tror jag är inne nu men jag är inte inne i någon kanal hur ska jag göra
<dzragon> http://www.svd.se/opinion/brannpunkt/norsk-psykiatri-tycks-ha-glomt-bort-all-etik_7265197.svd
<sakjur> ibm: skriv /join #stockholm.lug.se
<dzragon> Undrar om de inte försöker göra så han mår dåligt och tar självmord?
<ibm> ok det funkar nu men jag kan inte spara den som favorit så att den startar automatisk som #ubuntu-se och servern freenode
<ibm> sakjur ok det funkar nu men jag kan inte spara den som favorit så att den startar automatisk som #ubuntu-se och servern freenode
<sakjur> ibm: Det går, http://xchat.org/faq/#q23
<sakjur> men jag har inte mer koll på det än så, jag använder irssi själv
<ibm> sakjur är den bättre är inte xchat standard för ubuntu os
<sakjur> ibm: well, xchat, konversation, irssi.. det handlar om smak. Jag trivs i terminalen, så jag kör irssi - men började med xchat, har också använt konversation, mirc (via Wine) och smuxi.. alla har sina fördelar och nackdelar
<Ezim> konversation tycker jag är dålig
<Ezim> onödigt krångligt
<sakjur> Ezim: ah, jag fastnade aldrig heller riktigt för den
<Ezim> sakjur, själv föredrar jag xchat.. även om man kör kde :)
<sakjur> jag har alltid gillat GNOME - men tycker Irssi passar mig perfekt ;) aja - godnatt
<ibm> svenska linux föreningen är på freenode eller hur det är bara stockholm lug föreningen som ligger på EFNet eller hur
<Peyam> wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap biatchessssssss
<ibm> vad har ubuntu föreningen och android för kanaler finns det något sett man kan söka efter olika kanaler
<ibm> svenska linux föreningen är på freenode eller hur det är bara stockholm lug föreningen som ligger på EFNet eller hur
<ibm> vad har ubuntu föreningen och android för kanaler finns det något sett man kan söka efter olika kanaler
<realubot> Sover ni tjejer?
<spacebug-> sover? nevva!
<realubot> spacebug-: Man kan lita på dig. Du håller ställningarna på nätterna.
<realubot> Jobbar du?
<Philip5> realubot: tar spacebug- ditt nattjobb??
<spacebug-> hehe nä jag är ledig. Kollar på 'The Ricky Gervias Show'
<ibm> svenska linux föreningen är på freenode eller hur det är bara stockholm lug föreningen som ligger på EFNet eller hur
<ibm> vad har ubuntu föreningen och android för kanaler finns det något sett man kan söka efter olika kanaler
<realubot> Philip5: Japp. Han gör nattskiftet.
<realubot> På nätterna lämnar jag över ansvaret till spacey.
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-10
<realubot> Finns det något smidigt sätt att skapa GUI till Python som fungerar i Windows (typ som Zenity i Bash)?
<ibm> svenska linux föreningen är på freenode eller hur det är bara stockholm lug föreningen som ligger på EFNet eller hur
<realubot> ibm: Det är hemligt.
<realubot> ibm: Det är inget vi svarar på innan du har skrivit det hemliga kodordet. Det börjar på l ...
<realubot> ibm: http://svenskalinuxforeningen.se/chat
<ibm> realubot vad är det som är hemligt vad menar du med det här
<realubot> ibm: Det är hemligt om slf ligger på Freenode och lug på EFNet.
<ibm> realubot hur kan det vara hemligt när den finns där öppet för folk
<realubot> ibm: Det är också hemligt.
<realubot> ibm: Jag förstår att du tycker det låter konstigt men that's life.
<Peyam> realubot:  sluta driv!
<realubot> ibm: Varför ansluter du inte till #slf på freenode och lug på EFNet och frågar om du har kommit rätt?
<Peyam> det e min sista varning till dig. näta gång km jag banna dig
<ibm> realubot driver du med mig försöker du vara rolig hemligheten kan inte vara också hemligt
<realubot> ibm: Jag har sagt tillräckligt. Jag vågar inte avslöja mer.
<realubot> ibm: Du får fråga i #slf på freenode om du vill ha mer info om vilka kanaler som är aktuella för slf.
<ibm> vad har ubuntu föreningen och android för kanaler finns det något sett man kan söka efter olika kanaler
<Peyam> ibm sluta fråga
<Peyam> du frågat 1000 ggr
<Peyam> vi vet inte
<realubot> ibm: Swedroid har en IRC-kanal. Prova att fråga där.
<realubot> Efter svenska Android-kanaler.
<realubot> ibm: #swedroid
<realubot> Finns det ingen här som har koll på Excel?
<realubot> *bra koll på Excel
<ibm> Peyam realubot driver med mig jag vet inte längre om han menar allvar med nånting
<Peyam> ibm:  googla.
<Peyam> realubot:  fråga på
<Peyam> swedriod e san som han sa
<realubot> ibm: Det är väl bara att joina #slf på freenode och fråga om Svenska Linuxföreningen har några andra IRC-kanaler? Så kan du jona #swedroid och fråga om någon har någon annan svensk Android-kanal att rekommendera?
<realubot> Och googla ...
<ibm> realubot excel är väl inget jämfört med vad ni här håller på med det låter löjligt nästan även för de som är helt nybörjare
<realubot> ibm: Och här har du Ubuntu IRC-kanaler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<realubot> ibm: Det är många här som inte har koll på hur man kombinerar olika funktioner i Excel.
<realubot> eller Calc.
<realubot> Det är inget man har koll på om man inte har jobbat med programmen.
<realubot> Hur gör jag för att extrahera siffror ur en cell som innehåller en textsträng som består av siffror och bokstäver t.ex.?
<realubot> Med en funktion?
<realubot> Som sedan summerar alla siffror (som alltså har extraherats ur tetsträngar) över ett intervall (A1:E20)?
<Peyam> realubot:  vilket moderkort märke föredrar du
<ibm> realubot varför använder ni över huvudtaget excel är ni inte för öppen källkod eller freedom programvara
<realubot> Peyam: Hur så? Intel om du kör Linux. Jag vet inte ...
<Peyam> realubot:  det kan du inte göra
<Peyam> jaha okej
<realubot> ibm: Därför att filen jag försöker editera har skapats av en person med Excel och filen innehåller avancerade funktioner som inte konverteras korrekt i Calc.
<realubot> Peyam: Vad då inte kan?
<ibm> realubot aha ok
<realubot> Peyam: Det kan man visst.
<Peyam> realubot:  nej
<realubot> Peyam: Varför inte?
<gusnan> Så microsoft har ingen support för excel?
<realubot> gusnan: Det har dom säkert.
<Peyam> du har både siffror och sträng i en cell och du vill men en funktion separera dem?
<Peyam> det går inte
<realubot> Peyam: Det är klart att det går.
<Peyam> vf frågar du då
<realubot> Peyam: Jag har ju gjort det genom att söka efter siffror i texten och ta bort allt till höger och vänster om siffrorna och sedan omvandla texten till tal.
<ibm> intel moderkort funkar för linux undantag vissa integrerade ljudkort kan dock inte fungera korrekt men det är ju ganska ovanligt med såna nu för tiden
<realubot> Peyam: Jag har problem med att få det att fungera till 100%.
<Peyam> ja du ser att man måste göra det manuellt
<Peyam> det finns ingen funktion
<realubot> ibm: Ovanligt med integrerade ljudkort? Det är väl standard?
<realubot> Peyam: Ja, självklart måste man göra det manuellt genom att kombinera formler. Det är ju det jag har sagt hela tiden.
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902095/gigabyte-p67a-d3-b3
<ibm> realubot nej problem med intel ljudkort väldigt få dock fast nu för tiden funkar alla bör fungera
<Peyam> oj jag har ju usb 3
<Peyam> det visste ja inte
<Peyam> om jag har integrerad grafik kan jag köpa en extern grafikkort eller måste jag byta moderkortet oxå
<realubot> Peyam: Du kan använda ett vanligt grafikkort ändå.
<realubot> Ev. får du stänga av den interna grafiken i BIOS.
<realubot> Om du har otur så blir det någon konflikt i Linux om grafikkretsarna kär samtidigt.
<realubot> *kör
<ibm> varför vill du byta moderkortet för har grafikkortet pajat eller
<Peyam> nej då.. kom o tänka på det ba
<Peyam> det funkar bra
<Peyam> jag ville ha en billig och bra dator
<realubot> Dom flesta moderna CPU:er har ju grafikkrets inbyggd i prollen. Och moderkorten har ju stöd för detta också. Så det är väl snart svårt att köpa moderkort/processor utan att få grafikkrets på köpet.
<Peyam> så jag köpte ett med integrerat
<ibm> har du pci express kort plats ska du använda det helst för super bra grafikkort annars usb 3 grafikkort funkar också utmärkt
<ibm> realubot kör du excel i wine eller i windows
<realubot> ibm: I Windows.
<Peyam> asså
<Peyam> jag har redan ett ram minne
<Peyam> vill köpa en till
<Peyam> skall den vara lika stor och av saa märke?
<realubot> Peyam: Samma CL och klockfrekvens. Gärna samma märke också. Storleken tror jag inte är så viktigt.
<ibm> nej det behöver den inte vara men om du har dubbla kanaler ska för bästa prestanda ha lika stor och lika snabb minnen
<realubot> Peyam: Du bör nog ha samma volttal också.
<Peyam> ska kolla
<ibm> märket kan vara olika men att ha samma modell är alltid bäst men det behöver inte vara så stort skillnad
<Peyam> verkar vara slut med Corsair 4GB (1x4096MB) CL9 1333Mhz XMS3
<ibm> vad är det för typ av minne du har nu
<Peyam> http://www.intropris.se/default.asp?c=shop&supcat=2&cat=343&id=53967&artID=34306
<Peyam> samma som jag klistrade in
<ibm> för bästa prestanda ska du ha t. ex. båda vara ddr 3 sdram eller vara ddr 3
<ibm> ddr 3 sdram är att föredra
<Peyam> jag har en CORSAIR 4GB DDR3 1333MHz
<Peyam> jag vill ha en till
<Peyam> kostar 148
<ibm> eftersom den inte behöver uppdatera minnet hela tiden den behåller datan tills du själv stänger något
<ibm> länken du visade har dålig information det står inte om det är ett ddr 3 sdram eller bara ddr 3
<Peyam> du e så dålig på googla
<Peyam> jag vile visa priset och att det fortfarande finns på marknaden :P
<ibm> fast eftersom du kör intel core i nånting har du väl redan dubbla ram minnen
<Peyam> dubbla?
<Peyam> va menar du
<ibm> sitter det dubbla ram minnen på moderkortet
<Peyam> jag har 4Gb
<Peyam> 1 st
<ibm> är du 100 det låter konstigt har man ett intel core i nånting så brukar man också ha dubbla minnen
<ibm> du kanske har 2 + 2 = 4 GB alltså 4 GB
<realubot> Kolla moderkortets specs.
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> jag byggde den själv
<realubot> sudo lshw -c system
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> men jag la in ett 4G
<Peyam> men det finns plats för mer
<ibm> ok hade du lagt 2GB + 2GB hade du fått en snabbare dator för att processorn skulle använda dubbla kanaler fast vissa mobiler på marknaden lurar också folk de har både dubbla kärnor och kanaler men enbart ett ram minne
<ibm> men ni gnu/linux proffsen jag har ett program packet som vägrar gå bort även med autoremove jag har ett ati grafikkort fast program packetet som inte vill bort är navida drivrutin eller nåt vet ni hur man kan få bort den
<ibm> jag är ingen text baserat användare så kan ni säga exact vad ska skriva tack
<realubot> ibm: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<realubot> Vad får du för felmeddelande om det inte fungerar?
<ibm> vart ska jag klistra in texten
<ibm> vad var länken dit
<gecko> Så är det dags igen
<gecko> Festligt med TL-kandidater som säger man ska ställa frågor. Men låser sin presentation :D
<gecko> Nu uppkommer ett svårt beslut att ta. Vilken slips ska jag välja idag?
<gecko> Nu när 12.10 alpha 1 är ute så ska jag i em köra in en skarp install i denna desktop.
<itmannen> Smart blir det kaffe
<Barre> ?? loggar han in för att tala om att han skall dricka kaffe och sen loggar ut igen.. undrar vad syftet är med det?
<lag^> Helt enkelt att b ara göra dig uppmärksam på det :)
<madbear> wzup dawg lag^
<lag^> madbear: yoyo!
<madbear> annars då?
<andol> Barre: fattigmans-twitter? :)
<lag^> madbear: jo förfan!
<gus> [Spooky
<[Spooky]> gus: Ja?
<[Spooky]> Hihi, testar Ubuntu i Virtual Box ;)
<gus> Spooky: rengjord tangentbordet,  det avr inget
<gus> var
<lag^> [Spooky]: Gott med socka? :P
<[Spooky]> gus: Ah ok.. ;)
<[Spooky]> lag^: Bättre nu när jag fick lite kaffe till.. ;)
<lag^> [Spooky]: haha
<[Spooky]> 235 updates, inte illa ;)
<lag^> :o
<[Spooky]> lag^: Antar att du kör Ubuntu?
<lag^> [Spooky]: *buntu
<lag^> just nu är det lubuntu
<[Spooky]> lag^: Ok, jag körde in den vanliga, men gud det börjar ju likna Android mer och mer, lika kladdigt… Vad hände med ett stilrent Linux? ;)
<dfxz> morrn
<phnom> Morrn
<lag^> spacebug-: De började med unity?
<lag^> eller va?
<lag^> För jag antar att även senaste har unity?
<lag^> Men det är ju bara att ändra :o
<[Spooky]> lag^: Mjo får pilla lite.. Sugen på att pilla med OpenBSD med..
<lag^> [Spooky]: Det är bara att göra
<[Spooky]> lag^: Skönt med Virtual Box, man slipper fucka sin egna dator.. ;)
<lag^> [Spooky]: Jao, jag kör med vmware dock
<[Spooky]> lag^: Det kostar va?
<lag^> [Spooky]: Inte vmware player
<lag^> du får regga dig dock
<lag^> så varje gång du vill ta hem vmware player får du logga in och hämta. Det är det enda dryga I guess. Men jag gillar skiten.
<[Spooky]> lag^: Jaha, men skiljer det mycket på Virtual Box & VMware då?
<lag^> hur menar du?
<lag^> Jag tycker att vmware är mer användarvänlig.
<[Spooky]> lag^: Ah ok.. ;)
<[Spooky]> Nä ladda ner OpenBSD och pilla..
<lag^> Doit
<spacebug-> med vmware behöver du väl inte heller ha själv fönstret öppet hela tiden utan maskinen du startar ligger i bakgrunden, du bara kopplar upp dig mot den. Virtualbox stängs ju ned när du stänger fönstret för maskinen i fråga
<lag^> Sedär. Ännu ett plus.
<Haffe> Om -- = +
<Haffe> Varför är då inte ++ = - ?
<[Spooky]> spacebug-: Ok, fast jag ska ju bara leka lite, så Virtual Box duger ju bra.
<[Spooky]> Nu starta om router, brb.
<lag^> Haffe: för plus är alltid plus :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> jag kör iofs oxå virtualbox för det är smidigt
<lag^> Fy! Jag trodde vi spelade för samma team spacebug-
 * andol kontrar med libvirt/kvm.
<itmannen> Så var det klart för denna gång
<spacebug-> hehe
<Haffe> +-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-++
<itmannen> Nu är det roligare saker som väntar
<arand> Once you go virsh...
<itmannen> Install 12.10 hemma
<maxjezy> tjena Philip5
<Barre> andol: hahaha.... så kan det vara
<Philip5> tjena maxjezy
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du lust och kolla mina senaste renderingar
<Philip5> viist
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ8tIZAwOoU&feature=relmfu
<Barre> vilken är den bästa lösningen för dynamisk dns idag?
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ZVX5rYQRY
<maxjezy> där är de två senaste testerna jag lekt lite med
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaför blir det som ett fast brus som ligger över den? lite som man filmat med en skitig glasrutan framför man flyttar med
<maxjezy> Philip5: den med lägenheterna och sakerna i lägenheterna?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> för att jag renderat på 150 samples bara
<Philip5> skumma är ändå att bruset ligger rätt konstant och inte hoppar runt så mycket
<maxjezy> ah, de kan vara renderingen också
<maxjezy> från pngs
<maxjezy> gick inte köra h264
<maxjezy> så jag fick köra något indiskt
<Philip5> lite skumt blev det. brukar inte bli så
<maxjezy> ja ska se efter om ja fattar vad du menar
<Philip5> den med droppen har inte så
<Philip5> och den med droppen var coolast
<maxjezy> den är renderad lite längre och mindre komplex scen
<maxjezy> ganska många samples på 1080pixlar
<Philip5> tur du inte renderar på din notbook då :)
<Philip5> notebook
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> gpu låg stabil på 68 grader
<maxjezy> lite varmt men stabilt
<Philip5> maxjezy: går det fortarare att köra över gpu än cpu på din? eller kör blender med båda nu?
<Ezim> hmm jag kollade igenom gnome extension
<Philip5> vid rendering
<Ezim> fanns hel del vettiga saker som får gnome-2 vibbar
<Philip5> alla vill tillbaka till gnome 2 :D
<spacebug-> nää
<Ezim> ja, det är ju den absolut stabilaste DE under linux som jag kört.
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Ezim> Philip5, kde är bäst nu, men gnome 2 var bättre i stabilitets aspekten.
<spacebug-> unity är ju hur stabilt som helst
<coobra> haha
<maxjezy> Philip5: japp
<Ezim> dock har kde blivit bättre. innan 4.6 så var det vanligt att alltid få felmeddelande i kde.
<coobra> du kan vara stabilt
<maxjezy> det går typ några gånger snabbare
<spacebug-> coobra: jag är stabil ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-, unity är stabilt. jag håller med.
<coobra> spacebug-:  rocksolid !!!
<[Spooky]> Kladdigt.
<spacebug-> jag har iofs inte kört KDE 4.8 mer än några minuter så jag kan inte uttala mig om det
<Ezim> tror på längre sikt så kommer gnome återta sin plats som den stabilaste DE därute.
<coobra> ja sitter i openlalal + kde tror jag :D
<spacebug-> coobra: tror? ^^
<Ezim> dock fortsätter kde övertyga som de gjort sedan version 4.6 kommer gnome få det svårt.
<coobra> spacebug-:  japp :p
<Ezim> Philip5, något kul som du paketerat?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> inget alls sedan sist
<Ezim> okej. digikam var senast. antar jag?
<Ezim> :) kära swecarp var grymt besviken på libgphoto... tror ditt ppa uppdaterade till de senaste som finns med i 12.10
<Ezim> som gjorde att hans kamera krascha hela tiden
<Philip5> 12.10?! oj
<spacebug-> 12.10.. hum.. nä jag ska hålla mig till LTS:er nu tänkte jag
<Ezim> spacebug-, libgphoto har väl Philip5 backportat från 12.10.. som knasa till det för swecarp
<Ezim> så jag hjälpte honom rensa alla spår från :P Philip5 ppa... :P
<Philip5> tsss
<Ezim> Philip5, :) det är sant.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-, låt bli Philip5 pppa :P.. huvudvärk
<Philip5> tsss
<spacebug-> vet inte om jag har den längre
<Ezim> spacebug-, bra... :P
<spacebug-> jag hade förr för att få senaste nvidiadrivarna
<spacebug-> och audacious
<Ezim> spacebug-, jepp, det var på den tiden Philip5 hade vettiga paket :P... nu när ubuntu tillhandahåller uppdaterade nvidia-drivas... så finns det ingen anledning köra Philip5 ppa..
<Ezim> om man inte gillar :P huvudvärk
<spacebug-> haha
<Ezim> :)
 * Ezim gillar jävlas med Philip5 :P.
<spacebug-> du vet att han finns på twitter oxå va?
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) jag kör inte twitter... så sprider han sina onda avsikter på twitter också? :)
<spacebug-> helt plötsligt mellan gardell och alsings tweetar komem det upp nått om att philip packat digikam å sånt hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-, köra debian sid är mer stabilt och säkert än köra Philip5 ppa.. :P
<spacebug-> lol
<spacebug-> hum, man kanske skulle lära sig det här med att packetera nån dag
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) nee.. behövs inte.. håll dig undan Philip5 ppa... så blir allt bra
<arand> New maintainer's guide är riktigt bra.
<spacebug-> tack arand. Hittade och bookmarkade den nu. Får läsa nån dag
<Ezim> :) Philip5 kommer snart ägga mig..
<arand> Men packetering handlar mycket om praktik, samt att fråga skiten ur #debian-mentors och/eller #ubuntu-packaging/motu
<Ezim> arand, +1...
<Ezim> debian gänget är väldigt snälla
<Ezim> även kubuntu teamet
<Ezim> om man är intresserad
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-, :) ditt livs bästa beslut var att sluta använda Philip5 ppa... själv så slutade jag använda den runt 10.10.
<spacebug-> det va nog inget beslut utan mer att jag inte kommit för mig att lägga in den igen bara :P
<Ezim> :) Ezim väntar på att Philip5 kontrar... tråkmåns
<Philip5> japp
<Haffe> Jag är ung och jag är arg.
<ibm> men ni gnu/linux proffsen jag har ett program packet som vägrar gå bort även med autoremove jag har ett ati grafikkort fast program packetet som inte vill bort är navida drivrutin eller nåt vet ni hur man kan få bort den
<ibm> jag är ingen text baserat användare så kan ni säga exact vad ska skriva tack
<[Spooky]> ibm: Jag tror att du får bättre svar på Google.
<ibm> Spooky jag har googlat runt men antigen finns det inget info om det eller så är grejer som jag inte förstår
<[Spooky]> ibm: Men en fråga, varför ska du ha bort den?
<Haffe> Sucka.
 * gecko lämnar ett viktigt meddelande. Jag är hemma igen
<gecko> Hoppas att läget i kanalen är stabilt.
<ibm> Spooky för att uppdaterings hanteraren vill få bort den den krånglar med grejer och den är helt onödigt jag har ett ati grafikkort jag vet inte ens varför den finns
<[Spooky]> ibm: Det är inte så att du ska reboota?
<ibm> Spooky vad menar du med att reboota
<[Spooky]> ibm: "Starta om datorn"...
<ibm> Spooky jag har startat om datorn flera gånger för att få bort det men det hjälper inte alls
<[Spooky]> ibm: Fassiken, då vette hundan...
<einand> so, webpage certificate is now updated for another year
<ibm> Spooky jag har även provat med tilläget -f
<Ezim> ibm, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&p=450678#p450678
<Ezim> läs ifrån: Vad gör man om man har problem att uppdatera sitt system?
<gecko> Här kan man snacka om objektiv. http://www.expressen.se/sport/fotboll/em/har-lanar-martin-olsson-expressens-kamera/
<Ezim> ibm, sedan vilken nvidia drivrutiner är det egentligen du försöker avinstallera?
<ibm> Ezim jag förstår inte hur det här hjälper mig jag har inget fel på internet
<Ezim> ibm, :) du kan ju först läsa det jag skrev... läs Vad gör man om man har problem att uppdatera sitt system
<Ezim> ibm, ditt problem är paketstrul
<Ezim> det jag har skrivit bör hjälpa dig på traven
<Ezim> varför har du sedan installerat nvidia drivrutiner när du har ati? går liksom inte ihop.
<ibm> Ezim jag vet inte vilken nvidia drivrutin det är
<Ezim> ibm, :) du kan ju söka med synaptic.
<phnom> ibm: 1. Vad heter paketet? 2. Pastebinna alla felmeddelanden du får när du försöker uppgradera med apt-get i terminalen.
<ibm> Ezim jag vet inte var ifrån den har kommit den fanns i grund installationen innan dist uppgraderingen
<gecko> Vid fel app uppdatera sitt sytem. sudo apt-get update -f
<gecko> *att
<ibm> Ezim vad var länken dit
<Ezim> ibm, om det är nouveau drivrutiner så gör det inget.. dom kan vara installerade utan det påverkat ditt syste,
<Ezim> *system
<ibm> Ezim pastebin länken
<Ezim> ibm, :( du hatar verkligen söka på nätet?
<Ezim> !paste
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<gecko> ibm: Prova kommandot som jag skrev
<Ezim> gecko, :) hej din tok....
<gecko> Ezim: Hojtan liten broder :)
<ibm> Ezim här får du länken http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033578/
<gecko> ibm: Varför gör du inte som jag säger för att fixa trasiga paket?
<phnom> ibm: Prova det här: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482704&page=2
<Ezim> ibm, nog ej ubuntu som installerat nvidia drivrutiner... du har nog gjort det helt själv...
<gecko> Precis
<Ezim> gecko, sköning :).
<ibm> gecko här får du länken http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033581/
<gecko> Tyvärr så verkar han inte mottaglig för tips som fixar trasiga paket
<ibm> Ezim varför ska jag installera den för
<gecko> ibm: Ser helt ok ut
<gecko> nVidia installeras aldrig av sig själv
<Ezim> ibm, jag kan omöjligt veta vad du gör bakom din burk...
<Ezim> det är sedan inte svårt för mig veta om du gjort det själv eller inte
<Ezim> :) finns som sagt loggar på vad man installerar/avinstallerar för paket
<Ezim> om :P jag skulle vara taskig skulle jag fråga om dessa loggar
<Philip5> realubot: börjar nattskiftet nu??
<ibm> gecko här får du länken http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033588/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033592/
<realubot> Philip5: nattskiftet slutar. spacebug- tog ju nattvakten i går.
<realubot> Jag tar dagsskiftet.
<einand> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5mx7y3kqn9y31b3/ADr5_ZAGsx/2012-06-09-ActaDemo
<Philip5> realubot: och nu är både du och spacebug- här samtidigt?!?! har ni missat i schemaläggningen??
<realubot> Nu håller jag ett öga på er till i natt någon gång sedan lämnar jag över ansvaret till spacey.
<einand> flesta bilerna är inte efterarbetadde, så klaga inte allt för mycket
<realubot> Philip5: Vi har jour. Det har varit sådan oordning på er på sista tiden så vi måste nog vara två utifall att ...
<Philip5> hoppla. ni håller ett öga på Ezim då eller?
<realubot> Philip5: Det kan du lita på. Den busungen.
<realubot> För att inte talal om gecko. Jösses.
<realubot> *tala
<realubot> Den hormonstinna kroppsbyggaren.
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> Nu blir det Excel.
<ibm> gecko och Ezim tusen tack jag tror att den är helt borta nu
<Philip5> realubot: trodde du körde med Calc
<realubot> Jag har skapat en formel som plockar ut en siffra ur en textsträng och omvandlar siffran från textsträng till tal.
<realubot> Philip5: Snubben som har skapat filen har använt Excel och formateringen konverterar inte korrekt i Calc. Jag orkar inte skriva om hela filen från scratch.
<Philip5> klaga på snubben
<realubot> ibm: Vad är det dom har hjälpt dig att ta bort? Windows?
<spacebug-> hum
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad då hum?
<ibm> realubot är det jobbet som tvingar dig använda excel eller gör du det för nån kompis
<realubot> ibm: Jag gör det för en kompis.
 * Ezim undrar om kubuntu med kde 4.8.4 har fått bukt med pulseaudio besväret jag hade.. saknar :( kubuntu
<realubot> Jobbet? Tss ....
<Philip5> Ezim: vad var det för strul med pulseaudio?
<ibm> realubot med att ta bort ett drivrutin som vägrade gå bort trots att jag inte ens hade grafikkortets märke väldigt skum
<realubot> ibm: Ok. Hur gjorde du då?
<realubot> Frukost!
<Ezim> Philip5, :) ja du med kde 4.8.3 började ljudet bete sig väldigt mystisk... när jag höjde/sänkte med kmix eller tangentkomb.. så började ljudet hacka
<ibm> realubot har du också problem med nåt sånt eller
<Philip5> aha, inte för mig
<Ezim> Philip5, det var orsaken jag började distrohoppa
<realubot> ibm: Nope. Jag är bara nyfiken på lösningen.
<ibm> realubot den här länken hjälpte http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482704&page=2
<ibm> realubot vad var länken för att dela med sig ett screenshot
<spacebug-> realubot: "hum" och "typ" är bra ord att slänga ur sig lite då och då bara för att ;)
<realubot> ibm: Installera imageshack-uploader
<realubot> Sedan kör du i Terminalen: imageshack-uploader /path/to/file
<einand> realubot: du som letar brud http://socialcam.com/v/k7TXtQye?autostart=true
<ibm> realubot nej jag menar den där länken som finns som pastebin grejen
<realubot> sudo apt-get install imageshack-uploader
<realubot> einand: Nope. Inget för mig.
<gecko> Eller. http://imageshack.us
<einand> realubot: varför då?
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OwXG5b7HFKg#!
<gecko> einand: Kolla in detta. http://www.expressen.se/sport/fotboll/em/har-lanar-martin-olsson-expressens-kamera/
<realubot> einand: jag söker en tjej som Rihanna.
<gecko> realubot: Flytta hit då. För här finns ett helt gäng negresser
<ibm> gecko nej det finns en annan sida som har typ svart backround på siderna alltså
 * realubot funderar också på att bli fotograf.
<realubot> gecko: Är dom från Jamaica då?
<gecko> ibm: Ok. Men det är samma funktioner
<gecko> realubot: Ingen aning
<realubot> Och ser dom ut som Rihanna?
<gecko> realubot: Räcker det inte att dom är svarta?
<ibm> gecko är den lika lätt att dela kräver den registrering eller slipper man
<gecko> ibm: Du måste regga dig
<gecko> Men ytters lätt att hantera
<ibm> gecko du känner inte till någon som man slipper
<gecko> realubot: Matchvikten är mellan 80-120 kg. Mycket att tycka om mao
<ibm> gecko om du kommer på någon senare sig till mig
<gecko> ibm: Tvärr inte
<gecko> ibm: Varför vill du inte regga
<ibm> gecko jobbit att logga in varje gång man använder den
<gecko> Jag tvivlar starkt på att det finnas något utan att regga
<gecko> ibm: Jobbigt? Din latmask
<gecko> För övrigt så är det bara att välja att spara lösenordet
<ibm> gecko varför inte när det finns som såna man kan slippa
<gecko> ibm: Ok. Men hitta en som du inte behöver regga på då :) Lycka till
<ibm> jag vet att det finns en som jag har använt här men jag kommer inte på länken dit
<gecko> ibm: Kolla i din webbhistorik
<einand> realubot: gör det
<realubot> gecko: Då säger jag pass på ditt erbjudande. Jag avvaktar en bättre deal.
<gecko> realubot: Ok.  det är tacken det för jag vill hjälpa dig :(
<realubot> einand: Jag funderar på att börja med något "konstnärligt". Skriva böcker, illustrera eller ... fotografera?
<ibm> gecko jag har rensat den den finns inte kvar
<gecko> Ok
<einand> realubot: eller gör alla 3, fotografera och gör en bok
<gecko> realubot: Skiv dina menoarer. Livet på irc
<realubot> gecko: Du behöver inte regga för att använda imageshack.us.
<gecko> realubot: Ok
<realubot> Det är bara om du ska kunna ta bort bilderna o.s.v.
<gecko> Eller ladda upp video?
<realubot> Jag har inget konto på Imageshack och jag laddar enkelt upp bilder med programmet imageschack.us.
<realubot> Dock så saknar jag en helt CLI-baserad version ...
<realubot> gecko: Det kanske krävs för video. Jag vet inte. Laddar aldrig upp video.
<gecko> Men nog finns det en CLI. Men kommer inte ihåg just nu
<realubot> Problemet med att fotografera är att hitta intressanta motiv.
<gecko> Beror på betrakterens ögon vad som anses intressant
<gecko> En myra eller en blomma kan vara intressanta vid rätt ögonblick
<realubot> Jag menar den här typen av bilder: http://digitaljournalist.org/issue0410/images/faas_execution.jpg
<realubot> Horst Fass.
<Ezim> hej swecarp
<swecarp> hej Ezim  jag håller på att bli tokig här tittade på fortsättningen på det vi gjorde igår fan får instalera on nästan allt
<Ezim> swecarp, skämtar du?
<swecarp> ska ta en skärmdump så skadu få se
<swecarp> Ezim,  pm
<ibm> konstigt att xubuntu inte har någon uppgradering till 12.04 utan det ät fortfarande 11.10 vet någon när uppgraderingen kommer till xubuntu
<Ezim> ibm, du har väl satt den så den ej visar uppgraderingar med synaptic
<Ezim> :)
<ibm> Ezim vad menar du jag har lagt till synaptic efter uppgraderingen eftersom den inte finns som standard längre
<ibm> konstigt att xubuntu inte har någon uppgradering till 12.04 utan det ät fortfarande 11.10 vet någon när uppgraderingen kommer till xubuntu också
<realubot> "När jag blev avslöjad hade jag redan börjat plåta, min plan var att fortsätta flyga ett par år till och sedan bli fotograf på heltid. "
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/kultur/hogtflygande-bluff_7262827.svd
<realubot> Dessa fotografer ...
<ibm> konstigt att xubuntu inte har någon uppgradering till 12.04 utan det ät fortfarande 11.10 vet någon när uppgraderingen kommer till xubuntu också
<ibm> Ezim är du student på uppsala universitet
<ibm> Ezim hur hinner du vara här hela tiden pluggar du it eller liknande
<Ezim> ibm, lite svårt plugga när det är "sommarlov".
<defektz> eziijm
<ibm> Ezim är det inte en vecka kvar
<ibm> Ezim har du inte några prover att skriva kvar
<realubot> Vad snackar ibm om? Ingen uppgradering av Xuubntu till 12.04? http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<Charliescrown> hejsan
<realubot> Charliescrown: God dag.
<realubot> eftermiddag eller vad det nu är ...
<Charliescrown> Vet inte exakt om detta är ett "hjälp-center" eller itne
<ePax> 0_o
<realubot> !ask | Charliescrown
<ubot2> Charliescrown: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<realubot> Charliescrown: Det beror på vad du behöver hjälp med. Om det är kärleksbekymmer så har du hamnat fel.
<Charliescrown> jaha vad synd. tänkte fråga om helgens könssjukdomar man fick ;)
<Charliescrown> hehe bara skojjar
<Charliescrown> nej men jag är lite osäker, laddade hem ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64 finns den bara i demo version eller ?
<realubot> Charliescrown: Nej.
<realubot> Det finns ingen demo-version.
<Charliescrown> när jag öppnar den står det demo verision
<realubot> Däremot så har Ubuntu ett Live-läge som gör så att man har möjlighet att testa Ubuntu från CD/USB utan att installera systemet på hårddisken.
<Charliescrown> okej, för jag har inte någon cd på den här datorn beställde ny för min gick sönder, men kan man öppna den i usb ?
<realubot> Du väljer när du bootar från CD/USB om du vill prova Ubuntu eller installera Ubuntu. Du kan även inne i Live-läget välja att installera Ubuntu genom att klicka på ikonen som heter just installera Ubuntu.
<Charliescrown> okej
<realubot> Charliescrown: Du kan skapa ett bootbart USB-minne som gör att du kan installera Ubuntu från ett USB-minne istället för en CD. Använd programmet Unetbootin för att skapa ett bootbart USB-minne. Du behöver ett USB-minne på 2GB+.
<realubot> Charliescrown: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<realubot> Titta under punkt 2 där.
<realubot> Du välje rmellan att prova och att installera Ubuntu.
<Charliescrown> okej, det var enklare innan , har haft ubuntu innan och det slog ju Windows
<realubot> Charliescrown: här är en guide sm visar hur du skapar ett bootbart USB-minne från Windows: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<einand> Magiska gester håller datorn fri från blod
<realubot> Charliescrown: Det har funnits ett Live-läge så länge jag kan minnas. Det har funnits ett alt. att välja mellan att prova Ubuntu och att installera Ubuntu i många år.
<realubot> einand: Blod?
<gecko> einand: Eller vigvatten
<Charliescrown> haha
<Charliescrown> okej ska testa runt lite, återkommer med besked på hur det gick
<Charliescrown> tack för supporten
<realubot> Charliescrown: Hur som helst så finns det ingen demo-version. Det finns alfa/beta-versioner av Ubuntu 12.10 men 12.04 finns ute i skarp version och det är ingen demo-version.
<einand> realubot: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.972241-skrapet-far-ligga-kvar-som-en-markering
<einand> realubot: se vad du ställt till med
<realubot> Charliescrown: Men det går som sagt att testa Ubuntu från CD/USB som du bootar från. Om du inte vill installera systemet på hårddisken.
<realubot> einand: Jag tältar inte i Vasaparken och festar inte på andra långgatan.
 * realubot undrar vad Charliescrown hade laddat ner för version av Ubuntu om det står demo-version när han startar ...
 * gecko var nog lite för snabb på betsällaknappen. Börjar ångra mig lite
<Philip5> pinsamt för de svenska arrangörerna av em-kvalet i handboll. de spelar upp fel nationalsång för besökande laget
<gecko> realubot: Finns ingen demoversion att ladda hem av ubuntu
<gecko> Philip5: Bara ytterligare ett bevis på att man inte ska se på fotboll
<defektz> haha
<realubot> Philip5: http://www.dn.se/blogg/leonelsguldkorn/2012/03/23/kazakstan-idrottare-fick-hora-borat-i-stallet-for-nationalsangen-video/
<realubot> "Arrangörerna av en internationell skyttetävling i Kuwait råkade i veckan blanda ihop Kazakstans nationalsång med filmkaraktären Borats kontroversiella parodiversion. Guldmedaljören Maria Dmitriyenko gjorde sitt bästa för att hålla masken i situationen, som kan utlösa en mindre diplomatisk kris mellan de båda länderna."
<realubot> Ska man klanta sig så ska man göra det med stil ...
<Philip5> gecko: fast det här är handboll
<gecko> Ajdå. men en boll var iaf inblandad :)
 * gecko putsar glasögonen med såpa
<realubot> gecko: Vad är det för köp du ångrar?
<realubot> Windows-licensen?
<gecko> realubot: Min laptop som jag med iver beställde
<Philip5> gecko: :)
<realubot> gecko: Varför ångrar du dig då?
<realubot> gecko: Det är väl öppet köp?
<realubot> Du har ju ångerrätt eller har du redan packat upp och börjat använda datorn?
<gecko> realubot: Nja. Känns inte bra så här i efterhand. Den har iof inte kommit hit ännu
<defektz> fniss.
<realubot> gecko: Då är det ju bara att häva köpet.
<realubot> Om du inte ens har fått grejerna. Du får väl pröjsa frakten tillbaka i.o.f.s.
<gecko> realubot: Eller låta bli att lösa ut den :)
<realubot> gecko: Tror du får pröjsa för frakten för outlösta paket.
<gecko> realubot: Det kan jag leva med
<realubot> gecko: Varför ångrar du dig då?
<gecko> realubot: Det känns som det var för dyrt för en sådan för 3200
<realubot> Ok, men 3200 kr är inte mycket för en laptop.
<realubot> Men visst, det är pengar det också.
<gecko> realubot: Nej. men sen har jag sett att den nog inte är sprillans
<realubot> Det tråkiga är att man får så lite dator för pengarna när man köper bärbara datorer.
<realubot> gecko: Mm.
<realubot> gecko: Du kan ju jämföra med den här datorn: https://www.inet.se/produkt/1972311/hp-compaq-635
<gecko> realubot: http://www.blocket.se/vasterbotten/KONKURSPARTI__HP_datorer__1_ARS_GARANTI_34790273.htm?ca=2&w=1
<gecko> Gillar inte Compaq
<Charliescrown> hejsan igen
<realubot> gecko: Nej, menar att den ligger i samma prisnivå.
<realubot> Charliescrown: Hej hej. Hur gick det?
<Charliescrown> fortfarande windows.
<Charliescrown> får tydligen inte upp live nu när jag startar datorn
<realubot> Charliescrown: Har du skapat ett bootbart USB-minne? Bootar datorn från USB-minnet?
<realubot> Vad händer när du "inte får upp live" då?
<Charliescrown> ja
<realubot> gecko: Jag had einte köpt en sådan dator för 3 papp.
<gecko> realubot: Då förstår du kanske varför jag ångrar mig lite
<realubot> gecko: Jag hade hellre köpt den här: http://www.timeoffer.se/barbara-pc/282-asus-eee-pc-1225b-11-6-hd-gr-radeon-hd6320-amd-4716659069287.html
<realubot> 11,6" skärm men ändå.
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur den spelar med Linux heller.
<gecko> Nä fy. Alldeles för lite kärm för mig
<realubot> Hm, priser stämmer inte med Prisjakts: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1099223
<defektz> realubot: varför hade du köpt den?
<gecko> realubot: Allat spelar med linux
<defektz> alla datorer reder ju ut linux mer eller mindre.
<realubot> defektz: För att det är en perfekt bärbar enligt mig. 11,6" skärm. Inte för stor, inte för liten. Den har bra matchvikt, 1,5 kg. Den är ganska billig. Man får den för 3 000 kr.
<realubot> Dessutom är Asus design helt ok.
<realubot> Den stora frågan när man köper dator är hur bra Linux stöd för grafikkortet är. D.v.s. hur bra prorpietära drivrutiner fungerar med graffekortet.
<defektz> närmare 4 000:- men skärmen är ju för liten. vill man ha linux portabelt så finns det ju billiga surfplattors
<realubot> Alla datorer fungerar inte alls bra med Linux. Vissa närverkskort fungerar dåligt me dLinux o.s.v.
<defektz> ja mer eller mindre sa jag.
<realubot> defektz: Den har sålts för 3 000 kr på CDON lite då och då.
<realubot> JAg hade aldrig gett 4 000 kr för en sådan dator, men 3 000 kr är ok.
<realubot> Bra alt. till en netbook.
<defektz> nästan alla funkar att köra linux på. det finns lösning till det mesta :)
<realubot> Tja, om inte drivrutinerna spelar bra med Linux så löser man ju inte det hur enkelt som helst.
<realubot> Fungerar gör det säkert, men i värsta fall mycket sämre än i Windows.
<defektz> jag kan inte komma på något som jag inte har fått att fungera med linux.
<defektz> antingen funkar det bättre. eller sämre
<realubot> defektz: Det kanske beror på att du inte har testat tillräckligt mycket då. Jag vet massor av saker.
<realubot> GPS:er, skrivare, grafikkort, nätverskkort, mobilt bredband e.t.c.
<defektz> realubot: testar nya saker hela tiden. nämn något?
<realubot> Jag gjorde just det.
<defektz> :)
<realubot> På min Brother-skrivare kan jag t.ex. inte skriva ut dubbelsidigt i Linux. Detta går med tillverkarens drivisar i Windows.
<defektz> ok
<realubot> En kompis måste ha Windows för att ladda ner kartor till sin GPS. Det fungerar inte i Linux (trots att GPS:en använder Linux som operativsystem).
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Är det någon mer än jag som har stött på det här problemet?
<defektz> OK.
<realubot> Vissa tangentbord har specielknappar som bara fungerar i Windows när man har installerat stöd för dessa med tillverkarens drivrutiner.
<Haffe> Jag har installerat Xubuntu 11.10 och kört automatisk partionering, när jag bootar om så får jag felmeddelandet från grub att det är invalid filesystem.
<defektz> Haffe: installera om grub. ifrån live
<defektz> kör lite mkfs å sånt
<gecko> Nu måste ni sluta störa mig med supportfrågor. Det är SGP på TV
<Haffe> defektz: Har jag gjort, typ 8 gånger.
<defektz> :/
<defektz> Haffe: testa lilo
<Haffe> Varför skulle jag göra det?
<Haffe> Vet du ens vad du pratar om, eller gissar du bara?
<defektz> varför inte?
<defektz> du behöver inte. jag ger dig lite förslag på vad du kan testa.
<defektz> :P
<gecko> lilo är en starthanterare som grub. men den finns inte alla välja på vid install av ubuntu
<gecko> Så frågan är hur defektz tänka att han skulle kunna nyttja Lilo som starhanterare
<gecko> Men rätta mig gärna om jag har fel
 * gecko vill lägga sig och vila ett tag. Men är rädd för att det urartar im kanalen då
<realubot> gecko: Jag ska försöka hålla ställningarna men jag lovar inget.
<gecko> realubot: Jag litar på dig
<realubot> gecko: Jag ska göra så gott jag kan men du vet hur det är med barn som har spring i benen ...
<gecko> realubot: Ingen lätt uppgift. Men jag ska vara tillbaka snarast möjligt
<realubot> Ok. Ses.
<realubot> Lyssna nu på pappa ubot. Jag vill att ni sköter er medan gecko är borta så att han slipper höra att ni har busat när han kommer tillbaka. Förstått?
 * einand undrar om realubot igentligen bor på psyket.
 * realubot njuter av att kanalen är så lugn och fin.
 * einand springer runt med en sax i kanalen
<realubot> Vad i ...
<einand> Farbror gecko gav den till mig
<realubot> einand: Jag kommer att rapportera det här till gecko. Jag har ju gjort klart för dig att saxen INTE får lämna pysselrummet!
 * einand springer in i #pysselrummet
<phnom>  /join #bollhav
 * einand är ensam i #bollhav 
<realubot> Hur loopar man genom en rad celler utan att använda macro i Excel?
<realubot> Typ: for cell in A1:C20; do something with $cell; done
<spacebug-> for-loopar finns väl?
<realubot> spacebug-: Gör det? :S
<spacebug-> har för mig det iaf
<kodein> jovars, VBA är rätt kraftfullt
<spacebug-> hum.. kanske det inte gjorde
<realubot> Jo, men jag vill inte använda ett VB-skript.
<realubot> Jag vill loopa genom värdena utan macro.
<realubot> Som SUM(A1:D20)
<realubot> As simple as that.
<kodein> macro och VBA är inte samma sak
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden?
<realubot> När jag googlar på Excel och for-loop så får jag upp macro/VB.
<realubot> alla sökresultat, typ.
<kodein> macro är i stort sett att du spelar in vad du vill ha gjort. detta blir iofs vba-kod om man vill det (så att man kan redigera), men vba är mer än så.
<realubot> Ok.
<einand> realubot: vad är det du gör med ecel?
<realubot> einand: Jag försöker skapa en formel som söker igenom textsträngar efter siffror och plockar ut sifforna. Därefter så ska funktionen appliceras på en range av celler. Det är det steget som ställer till problem då Excel inte har en funktion för att loopa över celler och tillämpa formeln på vajre cell. Jag orkar inte lägga in formeln i cell efter cell.
<realubot> Tänk dig att du har massa text i olika celler. Vissa textsträngar innehåller siffor. Dessa siffror vill jag plocka ut och göra om till tal. Dessutom ska funktionen göra så är med många rader/kolumner automatiskt.
<realubot> Jag får inte iterations-steget att fungera utan att använda VB eller macro.
<kodein> Haffe: http://fdiv.net/2012/04/01/objectivist-c
<Haffe> Jag tyckte om avsnittet om don't repeat yourself.
<kodein> budskapet måste ju hamras in
<Haffe> "In Ope Rand’s magnum opus, one object sends a message that goes on for 70 pages"
<Haffe> Han slår förlagan.
<Haffe> Orginaltalet är bara 68 sidor långt.
<defektz> grubmannen, hur går det? :P
<Haffe> Jag har gett upp.
<defektz> segt!
<Haffe> Jag har tagit fram min ångdrivna kulram istället.
<defektz> som sagt, min dator drivs med mkt säd.
<defektz> kärlek
<defektz> lite episodes nu. och en liter yoghyrt.
<Haffe> Vet du hur jobbigt det var att implementera en MMU på min ångdrivna kulram?
<Haffe> För att komma över 4 gb adressrymd så fick jag lägga på så många kulor att kulramen nu fyller ett helt rum i min lägenhet
<einand> realubot: varför har du såadana dokument?
<Barre> realubot: du kan ju kopiera/klistra-in formeln över en range, alternativt skriva VBA-script
<Barre> s/alternativt skriva VBA-script//
<gecko> Inte lätt att vara okunnig. Tro att text inte syns. bara att markera där texten borde vara så kommer den fram :)
<gecko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034195/
<Ezim> gecko, :) vad har du för dig gubbtok?
<Ezim> Philip5, vad tyckte du om matchen
<gecko> Ezim: Nyvaken och fått lite nya krafter
<Ezim> gecko, nyvaken? nya realubot? :)
<gecko> Ezim: Nja. Jag har vissa privilegier som pensionär att vila på em
<Ezim> gecko, haha.
<Philip5> Ezim: såg bara sista 10 min. har varit ute på en löparrunda
<gecko> Ezim: Har real skött sitt uppdrag här under min bortavaro som han lovade?
<Ezim> Philip5, du missa en bra match.
<Ezim> gecko, :) ja då..
<Philip5> jo
<Ezim> det märks att du är hockey typ Philip5
<gecko> Hade planer på att install 12.10 alpha 1 idag. Men jag har nog ätit en latmask
<Ezim> Philip5, :) vet du vem som har blivit Philip5 ppa fri idag?
<Ezim> gecko, :) sköning...
<swecarp> så nu har man snart städat upp i datorn
<Ezim> kena swecarp :)
<swecarp> kena Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, vad är det du har städat bort? :)
<swecarp> massa skräp från ppan jag inte vill ha
<Ezim> swecarp, jaså? någon särskild?
<swecarp> ja från den store byggaren i kanalen Philip5
<realubot> gecko: Alla har skött sig bortsett från einand som sprang runt med en sax i kanalen. Jag har antecknat hans beteende och kommer ta upp incidenten med hans föräldrar på nästa kvartsamtal.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jaså... hur känns det vara fri från Philip5 ppa? fungerar saker och ting bättre nu? :P
<Ezim> realubot, haha.
<gecko> realubot: n sax. låter inte bra. Du får ta en uppföljningssamtal
<realubot> gecko: Japp. Det blir uppföljningssamtal för einand.
<swecarp> har en massa kvar att fixa men sedan tror jag att det kommer att funka
<Ezim> swecarp, låter gött.
<Philip5> Ezim: tsss
<gecko> realubot: Sådant där måste stävjas i sin linda
<Philip5> Ezim: swecarp vet vilken kvalitet det är på mina paket
<Ezim> realubot+gecko=!einand
<einand> Ezim: ?
<Ezim> Philip5, :) vilka kvalitéer då?
<Philip5> alla
<Ezim> einand, menar att ni inte lirar bra ihop.
<realubot> gecko: Ja. Det är personer som beter sig så där som ligger i riskzonen att bli kriminella när dom blir äldre.
<Ezim> Philip5, alla vad? :)
<einand> Ezim: jo, fast vi behöver varandra, vem annars skall vi vara arga på ;)
<Ezim> einand, så sant... :)
<gecko> realubot: Jag ska ta ett snack med Gud för att få tips gällande einand
<einand> gecko: berätta för mig hur samtalet gick
<Ezim> gecko, :) vad vill du fråga mig?
<realubot> gecko: Ok. Hälsa från mig.
<gecko> einand: Japp. Jag lovar att du får veta resultatet. ska bara förbereda med diversa rökelser och vigvatten
<einand> gecko: jasså, du är katolik
<gecko> einand: Nja. Jag använder alla de medel som står till buds
<Ezim> einand, du vet att det finns svenska katoliker?
<einand> Ezim: jo, men inte så vanligt
<Ezim> einand, nej. det är ej. dock har jag stött på några.
<einand> Ezim: jag med.
<einand> dock så kändes inte det som gecko verka vara den katolska typen
<gecko> :)
<Ezim> einand, :) hans fru är nog det.
<einand> kan förstås stämma
<gecko> Ezim: Nej. Inte ens hon är det
<Ezim> gecko, är hon ortodox?
<gecko> Ezim: Ingen aning. Men jag vet att hon är en riktig kvinna. det räcker långt
<Ezim> gecko, haha. sköning. :)
<gecko> Ezim: Hon är kristen och jobbar inom Svenska kyrkan iaf
<Ezim> gecko, :) ja, men det finns ju olika "skolor"/"läror" av kristendomen.
<gecko> Ezim: Helt rätt. Men inget jag fördjupar mig speciellt mycket i.
<Ezim> förstår...
<Ezim> nu ska man diska
<gecko> Ezim: Diska? Din lilla fjolla :D
<gecko> Ezim: Jag hoppas det blir bot och bättring när du gifter dig
<sireorion> hej alla
<Haffe> Hej, vad kan vi hjälpa dig med?
<sireorion> Haffe: det e biv du ska hjälpa
<sireorion> grafik korts problem
<sireorion> den hittar inte drivrutiner på hans dell
<Haffe> Vad är det för dell?
<sireorion> dell d600
<Haffe> Är det sådan där modern med hybrid graphics?
<sireorion> ej morden
<sireorion> modern*
<sireorion> ati 9000 serien skulle ja tro
<Haffe> ATI Radeon 9000 GPU
<Haffe> Den ska det ju finnas öppna drivare till.
<sireorion> japp
<sireorion> hur skriver man i terminalen för att tanka dom?
<Haffe> Har du testate att följa guiden här? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<sireorion> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Ezim> hmm konversation är okej, onödigt krånglig jämfört med xchat.
<sakjur> Ezim: Väljer du mellan olika IRC-klienter? Testa Smuxi också - den är mysig
<Ezim> sakjur: jepp testar mellan olika irc-klienter.
<Ezim> sakjur: är den terminal-baserad?
<einand> irssi är trevligt dock
<Ezim> :) jag blir rädd om jag kommer chatta från en terminal
<einand> Smuxi påminner om mirc
<einand> http://www.smuxi.org/screenshots/smuxi-0.8.9-dev-osx.png
<sakjur> Ezim: nope, Smuxi är inte terminalbaserad
<sakjur> einand: Inte helt sant.. den påminner väl isf lika mkt om konversation och xchat som den påminner om mIRC?
<einand> kanske, mitt minne sviker säkert då
<sakjur> Smuxi har fördelen att den är byggd för att man ska kunna ha en server som står och snurrar med ens inloggning så att man kan synka fler datorer (men den går att använda som vilken IRC-klient som helst också)
<Ezim> sakjur: nice.
<einand> sakjur: det låter dock najs
<sakjur> tror den finns i Universe
<Ezim> sakjur: kör du debian?
<sakjur> einand: absolut, om man inte trivs med terminalen men vill ha irssi via screens fördelar ändå ;)
<sakjur> Ezim: Haha, jag använder Ubuntu - sen om du räknar Ubuntu som Debian eller inte är upp till dig ;)
<Ezim> sakjur: :) smuxi kommer jag testa i framtiden. dock måste jag ge konversation en ärlig chans. jag gillade den inte och tycker fortfarande den är onödigt krånglig jämfört med xchat.
<Ezim> xchat kommer med alla server man kan tänka sig, konversation bara med debians...
<sakjur> Ah, det är klart smidigt på sitt sätt, men jag har aldrig riktigt använt nåt annat än efnet och freenode ;)
<sakjur> (samt ett antal smånätverk som inte ens finns med i Xchats omfattande lista)
<Ezim> freenode är den enda jag bryr mig om faktiskt... dock tycker jag xchat är så simpelt... lite som gnome är.. medan konversation är lite som kde..
<Ezim> lite för invecklat ibland för sitt bästa
<Ezim> går anpassa så man gråter blod med konversation
<sakjur> Ezim: Haha :P
<sakjur> verkligen, håller helt med - jag har aldrig varit förtjust i att konfa skrivbordet.. älskar HUDen i 12.04, det är typiskt bra features för mig
<Ezim> sakjur: med xchat kan man söka efter kanaler, med konversation måste man veta :)... idiotisk faktiskt...
<Ezim> hmm intressant... en som testar e16 som skrivbordsmiljö skrev så här;"hmm... trying e16 right now on my little arm netbook. Damn it I cannot get it to use more then 120 MB RAM with browser with 5 tabs open and audacious playing back something :P"
<sakjur> :PP
<Ezim> bra för de med äldre burkar
<sakjur> Yes, det är grymt bra!
<sakjur> SHIT! 4 GB på typ 6 minuter.. 100/100 <3
<Ezim> sakjur: trivs du bra med unity med 12.04?
<sakjur> Ezim: Jadå, jag tycker det funkar bra både på min 11" laptop och 23" full-HD-skärm
<Ezim> sakjur: nice... lite unity kärlek här i kanalenär ej fel
<sakjur> Ezim: Haha, så långt skulle jag inte gå ;) Jag gillar fortfarande inte att det bara finns till Ubuntu och så, men jag väntar på att GNOME-teamet ska implementera HUD-tanken ;)
<Ezim> sakjur: gnome extension är ju bra tillskott tycker jag
<sakjur> Ezim: absolut!
<Ezim> sakjur: en hel del smarta saker från gnome 2 finns med.
<Ezim> sakjur: om du är gnome fantast och vill ha något som påminner om gnome 2, men med gnome 3 teknologi... kanske du ska ta en titt på solusos.... verkar ha gått steget längre än linuxmint
<Ezim> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/ det här är faktiskt coolt
<gecko> Nu säger jag adjö till detta sällskap
<Ezim> gecko: sovgott gubb-tok :)..
<gecko> Ezim: Vi hörs och störs
<sakjur> Ezim: Trivs nog mer med GTK än själva GNOME ;) Men absolut - gillar GNOME-projektet
<Ezim> sakjur: :) låter nice....
<Ezim> http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/white-trash-repairs-hey-buddy-whatcha-watchin-big-guy.jpg
<Ezim> einand som spelar må tro?
<realubot> Jasså. geckogubben fegar ur.
<realubot> itmannen och geckogubben
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Asså vad betyder dessvärre?
<sakjur> Peyam: oturligt nog?
<Peyam> Vi har ännu inte skickat er order, de har dessvärre blivit en fördröjning. Den kommer att skickas till er i början på nästa vecka.
<realubot> Det har tyvärr blivit en fördröjning.
<Peyam> men borde inte hon skriva " det BLIR dessvärre en fördrökning"
<realubot> Nej.
<Peyam> j*
<realubot> Det har ju redan blivit en fördröjning.
<sakjur> det beror väl lite på..
<realubot> Fördröjningen har redan inträffat.
<sakjur> för det så BLIR det en fördröjning, för dem så ÄR det redan en fördröjning
<Peyam> ja men jag trodde hon menade att hon har skickat det och det blivit fördröjning
<realubot> Eller snarare orsaken som har medfört en fördröjning har redan inträffat.
<Peyam> för det låter som att hon skickat dem när hon säger Blivit
<realubot> Peyam: Nej.
<realubot> Peyam: Dom har skickat nada.
<sakjur> processen är mer än bara att de skickar ju ;)
<Peyam> aja
<Haffe> Högt ärade kund, vår förmåga att effektuera er med monetära medel uttryckta förfrågan om spatial translation av de av er efterfrågade objekten är vid nuvarande temporala koordinater nedsatt. Denna oförmåga att initiera sagda spatiala translation har sitt upphov i en temporal distortion i försörjningsled annorstädes.
<kodein> jag skulle nog valt "effekter" istället för "objekten"
<sakjur> Haffe: Haha
<kodein> fast de kanske blir effekter först efter leverans, förstås
<Haffe> Det skulle kanske vara en bra app att utveckla.
<Haffe> Kanslisvenskaappen.
<Haffe> Fyll i en mening, få ut 6 meninger som uttrycker samma sak.
<realubot> Det hade faktiskt varit en bra app.
<realubot> Det ligger ett par nya dokumentärer uppe på svtplay.se. :)
<realubot> Glödlampskonspirationen. Det låter som något för er.
<Peyam> min gamepad har fortfarande inte kommit
<realubot> Ok.
 * realubot antecknar.
<Peyam> vf antecknar du?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-03
<fnugl> jag har igentligen är hybrid mellan grafikort
<Markk> Den brukar fungera utmärkt.
<Markk> Man måste döda x-servern när man installerar den vanligtvis.
<Markk> Nu vet jag egentligen inte hur det är idag.
<Markk> Det var flera år sedan jag körde Ubuntu på en maskin med grafikkort i.
<fnugl> visst går det använda xservern tills jag hittat nåt? så trött :]
<sakjur> x_link: lite sent kanske, men spotify:user:USERNAME
<realubot> I.o.m. att fnugl har ett hybrid-kort så kanske Bumblebee är rätt väg att gå.
<entropi> Har gjort en ren nyinstallation  av Ub. 12.04. Har Chrome som webbläsare. När jag ska kolla på strömmande tjänster ex.vis swefilmer. com så funkar det inte. Plugins el.dyl. som fattas? Har kollat men hittar inte något. Ngn som har en idé om vad som felas??
<entropi> bump
<larsemil> morrn
<yarre> coolt http://www.godaddy.com/ssl/ssl-open-source.aspx :)
<andol> Tja, som i alla andra fall med första året gratis så kommer ju därefter år två, år tre, etc
<yarre> vilka andra har första året gratis?
<andol> Tänker inte specifikt på SSL, utan mer allmänt som prismodel.
<andol> Mest närliggande exemplet är väl att man kan få domännamn (nästan) gratis första året från diverse registrarer.
<yarre> andol, jo men även om domännamn kostar så är det så billigt att det inte spelar nån roll :)
<andol> På tal om den sidan så förstår jag ej heller hur ett SSL-cert bevisar att "Sensitive information remains private". Jag menar, det finns ju gott om vägar uppgifter kan läcka utöver just i samband med själva överföringen.
<yarre> SSL certifikat brukar vara lite dyrare
<andol> yarre: Tja, köper du ssl-cert via rätt återförsöljare (alt återförsäljare till återförsäljare) behöver det inte vara så mycket dyrare.
 * andol pekar på http://www.clickssl.com/ som exempel
<yarre> andol, jag använder mest ssl-certifikat för att bli av med "Varning" popups från webläsare och mailklienter :)
<yarre> säker överföring är det ju ändå :P
<larsemil> vi kör med ett wildcard ssl cert från just godaddy.
<yarre> andol, det där är rätt dyrt ändå.. om du har mer än en subdomän
<larsemil> god eftermiddag.
<larsemil> http://feber.se/pryl/art/273640/windows_p_9_av_10_datorer_i_vr/
<larsemil> rösta!
<coobra> larsemil: har inte macos mer en så ?
<larsemil> man kan lätt tro det då de hörs väldigt mycket.
<coobra> ja
<yarre> Fler användare som köper humblebundeln o använder linux iaf :)
 * andol har alldeles för många ospelade humblebundle-spel liggandes
<larsemil> haha vi pratade precis om det på kontoret.
<larsemil> att vi har typ ALLA liggandes
<larsemil> och har spelat typ tre från den första
<andol> Nog nästan bara World of Goo jag har spenderat seriös tid med.
<andol> Sen är det väl ytterligare några man spelat lite grann.
<larsemil> ja men det tröttnade jag på efter ett tag det också
<yarre> Brutal Legend som kom i förra va ju megahäftigt :)
<yarre> Cave Story + va rätt bra med :)
<Slartibart> Ok, det här känns som en liten utmaning iallafall.. Hur skriver man ett cronjobb som körs fyra dagar innan månadsskifte? Går det med ett jobb? Antar att det lättaste sättet skulle vara att skriva en variant per månadslängd?
<yarre> Slartibart, eller göra ett skript som körs varje dag o kollar om datumet är rätt och då köra det du vill göra?
<Slartibart> yarre: Pja.. Det är också ett sätt.
<larsemil> Slartibart: hang on.
<Slartibart> Alltid ^^
<larsemil> 0 0 0 L-4 * ? * kanske?
<larsemil> Det ska gå att använda L i dayofmonth fältet.
<larsemil> Och då använda L-4
<larsemil> men jag har inte provat
<larsemil> såg det i ögonvrån förut bara.
<larsemil> Slartibart:
<larsemil> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crontab#CRON_expression
<Slartibart> I'll be darned. Ok, det där visste jag inte om. larsemil, yarre, tack båda :)
<larsemil> Slartibart: dock inte testat.
<larsemil> Slartibart: nej verkade inte fungera.
<Slartibart> Jag ska läsa på själv också, men at the very least så är det en början, som jag nog inte hade sett själv.
<Slartibart> Ne..hepp =[. Hm, kollar. Om man tweakar det på nåt sätt.. </hoppfull>
<Barre> Slartibart: du kan ju köra en enkel test i cron för att testa om det är fyra dagar innan månadsskifte, om så är fallet exekvera skriptet/binären.
<Barre> Slartibart: exempel | 0 1 24-27 * *  [ $(date -d +4day +%d) -eq 1 ] && theScriptOrProgram.sh
<Barre> Slartibart: då körs cronsjobbet varje dag mellan 24-27 varje månad kl. 01:00. Först körs testen där vi avför om det är fyra dagar innan månadsskiftet "[ $(date -d +4day +%d) -eq 1 ]", om så är fallet så körs mitt skripe elle rprogram && theScriptOrProgram.sh
<Slartibart> Barre: Ahh. Den var också bra. Tack för tipset :).
<Barre> Slartibart: har dock inte testat det =)
<larsemil> Barre: jag har en fråga
<larsemil> Barre: körde förut med din ssh istället för ftp till wordpress
<larsemil> Barre: men, det räcker ju att man sätter webbservern till ägare på wp-content/plugins har jag för mig för att kunna uppgradera utan ftp
<larsemil> Barre: problemet är dock att jag inte vill att www-data ska kunna skriva till någon av de mapparna
<larsemil> Barre: utan istället att det är en annan user, som har ssh nyckel, som får det.
<larsemil> Barre: vet du hur man gör? annars får du läxa.
<Dodel> Hej! Jag vet inte vad som hände men min skärm helt släcktes. Jag fick starta om datorn för att få skärmen att fungera igen. Jag har Lubuntu 13.04 och jag undrar om ni har något förslag hur jag löser problemet? Finns det någon "Xorg logg" fil någonstans?
<einand> Jag fick en ny lägenhet <3
<larsemil> einand: grattis! vart?
<einand> Landvetter centrum
<larsemil> Dodel: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<larsemil> einand: Landvetter! Det är ju way out east!
<einand> larsemil: närmare stan än vad jag bor nu
<Dodel> Någon som förstår min xorg logg? :)
<Dodel> http://pastebin.com/uGBsdsAV
<einand> larsemil: fast så långt är det inte, 10min med buss in till centrala göteborg
<larsemil> Dodel: 16.928] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<Dodel> så jag måste installera fglrx ?
<larsemil> fglrx är ati's drivrutin
<larsemil> verkar som att den söker efter den
<larsemil> men inte kan ladda den
<Dodel> Okej! Tack! Ska försöka hitta drivrutiner till kortet mitt :)
<larsemil> Dodel: har du inget grafiskt alls?
<Dodel> joo
<larsemil> prova kommandot jockey-gtk
<Barre> larsemil: http://gargamel.nu/2010/08/uppgradera-wordpress-med-ssh2-sftp/
<larsemil> Barre: ja precis
<Barre> larsemil: so... whats the question? :)
<dodel> Hej igen! Har lite problem med att installera drivrutiner till mitt grafikkort. Jag skrev lspci och fick fram mitt grafikkort. Det är ATI Radeon 9500 pro. Då laddade jag ner drivrutinmerna från amd.com och valde ATI radeon 9500 series. När jag kör drivrutinen så ser det ut så här. http://pastebin.com/SaCCSchF  Jag undrar om det har något med linuxkärnan att göra?
<yarre> dodel, 90-talet ringer dig nog snart
<yarre> ATi har inga drivrutiner till ett sånt gammalt kort
<yarre> inte som fungerar med en nyare version av Ubuntu iaf
<dodel> Joo på deras hemsida. 2009 var sista uppdateringen :)
<yarre> ja precis
<dodel> Hehe yes im oldschool
<yarre> Lär ju knappast fungera med Ubuntu 13.04 då som släpptes för en månad sen :)
<yarre> dodel, sen tror jag inte du får nåt ut av att använda ATis egna drivers
<yarre> Ubuntus egna är säkert bättre för ett sånt gammalt kort
<dodel> Vad heter dessa drivrutiner då?
<dodel> Kan man inte köra det via ubuntu 8.10 mode då?
<sakjur> dodel: xserver-xorg-video-ati
<dodel> Det är redan installerat :)
<realubot> dodelido
<realubot> dodel: Är det inte du som har hybrid? Har du testat Bumblebee?
<realubot> Du har väl nVidia-grafikkort och hybrid-grafik?
<realubot> Jag tror inte nvidias linux-drivare har tillräckligt stöd för hybridgrafik ännu så du får nog använda Bumblebee.
<dodel> Hmm...jag vet inte vad det är någonstans. Jag uppgraderade mig från 2001 till 2009 :)
<realubot> Men du har ATI-grafik läser jag nu. Jag tänkte på en annan person som var här igår och som hade grafikproblem med hybridgrafik.
<realubot> dodel: Glöm det. Du har knappast någon användning för Bumblebee.
<dodel> Först så stängdes min skärm och allt blev svart. Men det har inte hänt det på ett tag. Kanske har fixat till sig?
<dodel> Det verkar som att det går att installera ATI drivrutinerna ändå :)
<dodel> Körde det via  sh ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/8.10
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<Fuzzi> vad för WM eller DE rekommenderar ni?
<andol> Fuzzi: Känns som något som beror alldeles för mycket på personliga prefersner för att du ska kunna få ett meningsfullt svar rakt av.
<Fuzzi> andol: kan ju säga att jag inte använder skrivbordet så ofta
<andol> Fuzzi: Vad använder du då? :)
<Fuzzi> vad menar du? sitter med inget just nu
<Fuzzi> just bara X Servern :P
<sakjur> Fuzzi: awesome?
<Fuzzi> haha, hittade någon XPde?
<Fuzzi> är WM nåt som inte installerar massa sakerr appar än själva WM?
<sakjur> Fuzzi: som sagt - awesome. testa det
<Fuzzi> includerar den massa skräp som man kanske inte har behov av som DE?
<Spookan> sakjur: Tjena!
<Fuzzi> det blir nog enlightment eller fluxbox eller nåt liknande, men tack för hjälpen.
<Spookan> Sjukt vad datorn för jobba när man renderar en bild med blender. :P
<Spookan> *får
<Philip5> Spookan: du får skaffa mer krut i burken ;)
<Philip5> Spookan: eller ett fett grafikkort som du istället använder för rendering i cycles
<sakjur> Spookan: Haha, yes, mixra konstant med inställningarna, har du ett nvidia-kort så, som sagt - grafikkortet kan användas till _mycket_ av cycles (dock ej t.ex. hår)
<sakjur> har du ett äldre AMD-kort, fundera på om du kan investera i ett nyare nVidia-kort.. har du som jag ett 7950 får du bita i det sura äpplet och hoppas på AMD-support i någon kommande version ;)
<Philip5> sakjur: har amd någon sdk för opencl?
<Philip5> menar så det kan göra gpu-grejs för amds grafikkort
<Philip5> nvida har ju en rätt väl utvecklad sådan med sin cuda toolkit
<sakjur> Philip5: Blender-teamet gav upp på OpenCL då de konstaterade att AMDs (och Intels, och Nvidias) drivrutiner sög för ren OpenCL och det var för jobbigt att implementera..
<sakjur> så de sköt upp det på obestämd tid och valde att bara slänga in CUDA-stöd
<Philip5> misstänkte något sådan
<Philip5> t
<Hoxx> Ibland blir man lite paranoid... använder nån antivirus för ubuntu?
<Philip5> Hoxx: nope
<Hoxx> Philip5: ok :)
<Hoxx> tänkte bara ifall man ska va rädd för spyware,keyloggers o sånt, men kanske inte den risken finns alls i ubuntu..
<dodel> Hej! Jag får errormedelandet på min svarta...."microsoft disk operative system"-liknande terminal B-) på lubuntu 13.04 "QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme ubuntu". Jag läste i en tråd och där stog det att man skulle lösa det via detta. Men är det bara skriva in det i terminalen...som liknar MS-DOS? B-) för jag har testat och den känner inte igen "myTheme" http://askubuntu.com/questions/235155/qgtkstyle-was-unabl
<dodel> e-to-detect-the-current-gtk-theme
<sakjur> Hoxx: Största risken är för riktade attacker, det hjälper tyvärr inte antivirus emot :/
<Hoxx> sakjur: nånej det förstås..
<Spookan> Hoxx: Har du mycket Windows kompisar så rekomenderar jag ett antivirus för dig, så du inte omedvetet tar emot skräp och ger vidare.
<Hoxx> Spookan: dom flesta använder ju nog windows jo
<realubot> Hoxx: Du behöver inget antivirus.
<realubot> Det är väl mer om man har en mailserver eller något och vill skanna igenom filer innan dessa skickas vidare som man behöver ett antivirus?
<Hoxx> okej :)
<realubot> Hoxx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<realubot> Där har du några skäl till att ha antivirus i Öböntö.
<Hoxx> realubot: ok, då har jag inget behov av antivirus tydligen, tackar för det :)
<einand> hum, vad hette den där fria mjukvaran som man ritade lägenheter med
<_Trullo> ms paint? :)
<HeMan> einand: blander?
<HeMan> err, blender så klart
<einand> sweet home 3d  blev det
<dodel> gnatt....tenta imorgon :)
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-04
<sakjur> realubot: gå och lägg dig ;)
<Coffe> någon som vet hur man kollar vilka insticksmoduler en hemsida kräver ?
<larsemil> man laddar den och ser vad som fattas.
<larsemil> finns inget vettigare sätt vad jag vet
<larsemil> om det inte är en lite vettigare skriven i ett ramverk
<larsemil> då kanske ramverket klagar
<Coffe> är på str elevcentralen .. och den säger plugin saknas .. men sökaren bara står å snurrar .
<larsemil> säger consolen något? F12 och klicka på consol i chrome.
<larsemil> Coffe: ge mig en url kan jag kika
<Coffe> larsemil:  kräver inloggning tyvärr..  mest surt jag inte vet hur man kollar.
<larsemil> som sagt. kolla konsolen. den brukar spotta ur sig bra saker
<andol> Väl mycket roligare att gissa än att kolla i loggar? :)
<larsemil> andol: tror han är besökare som inte får en site att fungera.
<farfar> ping Coffe :)
<sakjur> Coffe: vad är det för webbläsare? utgår ifrån Firefox?
<sakjur> Coffe: Kolla på about:plugins att börja med så finns lite information
<andol> larsemil: Ahh, då stämmer ju frågan mycket bättre.
<realubot> Det gäller att välja den surfsmart smartfån: http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/basta-mobilen-15-ganger-snabbare
<Coffe> pong farfar
<Coffe> sakjur: ska kolla
<Coffe> sakjur:  vart hittar man det ?
<larsemil> Coffe: man skriver det i adressfältet
<larsemil> Coffe: men har du gjort osm jag sa och kollat i en konsol? alternativt mailat dem?
<larsemil> är inte alltid det är fel på egen sida. :)
<Coffe> larsemil:  jag har kollat webconsole.   den about visar bara de jag har .. inte vad det är den försöker / saknar
<larsemil> vad sa webconsolen då?
<larsemil> och du har provat andra webbläsare såklart?
<Coffe> 1, inget som jag kan hänleda till media .
<Coffe> 2. nej :) men får göra det då
<Coffe> windows meda player plug-in 10  berättar chrome .. Suck.
<Coffe> tack larsemil sakjur
<larsemil> finns inte till linux ens va? :D
<Coffe> orecis
<sakjur> Coffe: ...windows media player plug-in?
<sakjur> var inte det typ.. fem år sedan?
<larsemil> bamsefar: %GBIC_1000BASET-6-GBIC_1000BASET_DEFAULT_CONFIG: 1000-BaseT GBIC module is detected in Gi0/12.  Speed and duplex will be autonegotiated
<larsemil> hurra!
<Coffe> sakjur:  ingen aning .
<bamsefar> larsemil: Wohoo :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Köpt några nya switchar då?
<larsemil> avvaktar lite
<larsemil> ska flytta runt lite så sparar vi lite portar.
<larsemil> några gb portar alltså
<larsemil> !kaka | bamsefar
<ubot2> bamsefar: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Spookan> Här var det livat.
<Philip5> Spookan: full fart, non-stop
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen
<huttan> Screedo: go kväll =)
<Screedo> allt väl med huttan?
<huttan> jadå, sitter här med en whiskey o leker lite C
<Dodel> Hej! Jag har ett problem när jag komplimerar FreeCad. Jag får errormedelandet vid "make" och det lyder "UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 13: ordinal not in range(128)
<Dodel> ". Vad menar dem exakt? Jag förstår inte
<Frnuti> när man har en hybrid grafikort på sin laptop ska man installera både intel och nvidia video drivers eller?
<Spookan> Någon här som spelar "Alien Arena" ?
<Dodel> Hej! Jag komplimerade FreeCad och nu när jag startar det så får jag errormeddelandet "Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Dodel> " Vad är det för fel tror ni?
<sakjur> Dodel: Programmerare håller inte koll på sina pekare?
<Spookan> Dodel: Har du googlat på felmedelandet?
<Dodel> Spookan, sakjur japp det har jag
<Dodel> Jag pratar med pro-linux-folk och dem säger att man ska komplimera på något helt annat sätt
<sakjur> det är på tok för generellt med segfault.. det kan betyda typ vad som helst ;)
<Dodel> Man får det man betalar för...eller huuurrr? :)
<sakjur> Dodel: testa att ladda ner en äldre version om det finns?
<Dodel> De äldre versionerna buggar
<sakjur> de bästa sakerna i livet är fria och gratis ;)
<sakjur> Dodel: okej, tvärtom då, ladda ner en dev snapshot?
<Dodel> Typ allt på thepiratebay :)
<Dodel> make -j8
<Dodel> oj fel terminal
<sakjur> Dodel: mycket där är inte fritt :P mer typ luft och vatten..
<Dodel> Det är bra skit som finns där men ska man sticka ut som egenföretagare så måste man gå den lagliga vägen. Än fast jag inte funderar på göra det. Jag funderar driva en liten frima blandat med mekanik och elektronik men jag vill inte betala skatt för skatten kommer sänka företaget :(
<Dodel> Ungefär som att handla med aktier. Det är alltid courtage och skatt som äter upp vinsten
<Dodel> Kvar står man som en förlorare med en hundring i fickan medan andra företag gör miljardvinster varje år.
<Dodel> När man har installerat något som man har komplimerat. Hur avinstallerar man det då?
<Dodel> jag körde make install
<Dodel> Hur gör jag så jag får en "remove" install då?
<sakjur> Dodel: testat make uninstall?
<Dodel> ska jag bara skriva det?
<Dodel> Inte vad programmet heter också?
<meck0> Dodel, det räcker med "make uninstall" då de flesta program har ett uninstall-script som körs
<meck0> annars får du ta bort katalogen manuellt
<Dodel> meck0, ska jag stå på någon speciell plats då?
<meck0> Dodel, du behöver stå i den katalog där Make-scriptet etc finns, dvs. samma plats som du kompilerade ifrån
<Dodel> Men tänk om jag har redan tagit bort den komplimerade delen då?
<meck0> då går det inte att köra uninstall-scriptet då den också är borta
<Dodel> aja
<Dodel> sudo rm -r / ^
<Dodel> ^^ hehe
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-05
<K350> I'm capuling! :-)
<larsemil> bamsefar: de vill fortfarande inte. något med uplinken som krånglar. datorerna i samma switch kan prata med varandra, men de kommer inte till coreswitchen.
<hume> gomorron... nån inne?
<fr33r1d3> o/
<Barre> Coffe är här, fr33r1d3 är här. Tänk va roligt att larsemil är här. Och i vårt glada gäng, har vi Barre här igen. Tänk va roligt att hume är här!
<Barre> eller... nej.. hen drog....
<fr33r1d3> haha
<andol> Barre: Prövar ett nytt morgonkaffe? :)
<Coffe> Barre:  sötgöte
<Barre> andol: jag medicinerar mig med smärtstillande, så ett par timmar efter det är allt rosa moln och snälla elefanter
<larsemil> Barre: <3
<andol> Barre: Happy pills!
 * Barre kör halvdag idag \o/
 * larsemil vill lura med olle på lunch
<Coffe> Barre:  junkie
<Coffe> uppkörning om en månad.
<Coffe> farfar: har du installerat än ?
<Barre> Coffe: har du inte körkort?
<farfar> farfar: nej jag gick ut och ingressa istället. Ska arbeta mellan 13-17 så får se ifall det blir av ikväll
<Coffe> Barre:  MC
<Barre> Coffe: aah...
<fr33r1d3> med det nicket gjorde du mig just sugen på kaffe. Dags att hälla upp en kanna till...
<Coffe> Barre: http://imgur.com/9wIwOlJ,m4E993G,ltBbLai#0
<Barre> Coffe: https://apps.rre.nu/sh/9jjl23jm22
<Coffe> was not found on this server.
<Barre> Coffe: ooh.. sorry.. jag trodde vi bara skickade random-links till varandra :O
<Coffe> Barre: i wish :)
<Coffe> http://i.imgur.com/ltBbLai.jpg kanske fungerar bättre då Barre så kanske du hänger med på sammanhanget :)
<Barre> Coffe: snygg... det var trevligt att lära känna dig då jag misstänker att du kommer sitta som en märla kring ett träd snart :S
<Coffe> Barre:  den ser värre ut än vad den är
<Barre> Coffe: du också :P
<Coffe> Barre:  don efter person seru
<Barre> haha.. exakt...
<larsemil> isåfall skulle jag åka runt på en sån här: http://web.comhem.se/~u63806504/Mina%20fordon/Puch%20Florida%201968.jpg
<Menke> någon som vet hur man gör för att ha två distros på en dator?
<Menke> Tänkte mig ha Arch Linux, och Debian
<larsemil> partiionera. installera.
<larsemil> grub borde hitta båda installationerna
<Menke> sånt kan jag, men jag använder mig av rEFInd
<larsemil> ja då får du väl confa den som sig bör då
<Menke> hehe, men inte så mycket om boot, fick mest hjälp från archlinux beginner guide för UEFI booten
<Menke> vet*
 * Barre <3 yourls
<larsemil> Barre: dvlp.se är ju den bästa. :D
<larsemil> fast ingen statistik då
<larsemil> Barre: 102 rader kod. det är en bra url-shortener det.
<larsemil> nu slut för idag
<Barre> larsemil: jo, jag sänkte skriva en själv men orkade inte. 3minuter och full statestik = lätt val :P
<Barre> s/sänkte/tänkte/
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Dodel> abou
<David-A> nyss på tv "Mikroorganismer vi lever med - Pandemier" Kunskapskanalen ca 16:35-17:50. prof Björn Olsen med härligt pessismistiskt perspektiv på djuret människans framtid jorden. (trolig repris imorg em, på urplay.se till 1 jul)
<lgp> Hej
<David-A> hej, tittar du också på tv?
<lgp> Jag skulle behöva hjälp med att få Hdmi att fungera med min Laptop och Ubuntu 12.04 + LED TV
<X-Sleepy-X> º°º
<chvx> Bör man vara en programmerare för att använda tested -current, eller sid, eller vad man kallar det?
<chvx> Testing*
<sakjur> chvx: Nej, testing är det Ubuntu är baserat på.
<sakjur> samt Linux Mint Debian
<sakjur> undvik sid om du vill ha ett stabilt system
<sakjur> (sid == unstable, jessie (tror jag) == testing och wheezy (?) == stable)
<chvx> om inte då?
<sakjur> chvx: huh?
<chvx> om man vill sitta med sid eller nåt liknande bör man vara en developer?
<andol> chvx: Inte nödvändigtvis utvecklare, men man bör förstå sitt OS såpass väl att man kan laga det vid de få tillfällen det faller i bitar.
<sakjur> chvx: man behöver absolut inte kunna utveckla, däremot så bör man väl vara duktig på att återställa korrupta filer etc.
<andol> chvx: Alternativt så kör man det på en testmaskin där det inte gör något ifall det går sönder, och där man alltid kan installera om i värsta fall.
<andol> chvx: Annars ligger Debian Testing (numera Jessie, mycket riktigt) sällan långt efter Debian Unstable (Sid), och då med markant mindre vassa hörn.
<sakjur> ↑↑ alternativt i virtuell maskin :)
<sakjur> Debian Stable ligger för närvarande ganska nära testing, men i vissa fall kan den vara nästan två år obsolet
<sakjur> (fram tills i maj körde Debian stable fortfarande med GNOME 2.x t.ex. - inte nödvändigtvist en nackdel, men bra att känna till om man sitter på en nyare dator)
<chvx> vad för skador kan det bli? nåt man kan åteställa själv?
<sakjur> din dator kommer troligen inte att sprängas av varken unstable eller testing
<andol> chvx: Tja, det värsta som kan hända är väl i princip att någon paketuppgradering är dåligt, så att datorn inte startar riktigt, att den rafiska miljön inte går igång eller så. Typ att du kan tvingas boota upp med LiveCD och manuellt nergradera sagda paket.
<sakjur> det mesta jag har råkat ut för på instabila system (Fedora, Ubuntu alforna osv) är att pakethanteraren dör och att grafikkortet börjar glitcha..
<chvx> men använda ostabil av ubuntu är det inte det samma som ha senaste versionen på et program?
<sakjur> chvx: det finns likheter.. men bibliotek osv kan vara inkompatibla med varandra, och drivrutiner jäklas hela tiden vid kernel-uppdateringar
<chvx> och undrar bara, så jag vet vad tar mig in på
<chvx> är ju tvungen att använda ett program bumblebee som är i developement
<chvx> kan man ha en stabil distro, men andå använda program som är i developement?
<sakjur> chvx: ja, det kan man ;) Tror du att alla utvecklarna sitter på distar som crashar hela tiden? Shit vad drygt det skulle vara!
<chvx> sakjur: men när det gäller unstable då är väll det bara systemet och inte själva programmen som är unstable?
<David-A> chvx: du behöver väl inte ett jättesenaste system för att ladda hem o kompilera o använda ett jättesenaste humblebee?
<chvx> David-A: tror inte det, men ibland så behöver ju man någon som har stöd till någon function eller så
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-06
<andol> HeMan, Barre och/eller annan: Spontanbokade just en dagstur upp till Stockholm imorgon. Ska inte ta och försöka klämma in en lunch?
<lag^> i egenskap av "annan": Nej, vad läskigt. Träffa internetfolk! :o
<andol> lag^: Överlevde sistens jag såg HeMan och Barre i alla fall.
<lag^> andol: Ja jag sa inte att man dör :P
<andol> lag^: Sant :P
<lag^> Jag vet inte om jag nånsin har ircat med dig heller. Så det vore lite märkligt om vi lunchade :P
<andol> Nej, riktigt så fascinerade lunchsällskap vet jag inte ifall jag är.
<andol> delhage_: ^^ Du skulle däremot mycket väl kunna plats i kategorin annan :)
<lag^> Haha
<lag^> Är du så tråkig alltså?
<andol> Ähh, finns ju gott om plats på spekrat mellan riktigt fascinerande och tråkig.
<lag^> Jo, kanske det
<Screedo> God morgon
<Screedo> Mitt usb minne har lagt av till min ESXi host :/
<Screedo> Nu gäller det att inte boota :P
<Barre> andol: dessvärre är jag upptagen :(
<andol> Barre: Du håller alltså inte en konstant lucka i din kalender, utifall utifall att jag skulle få för mig att göra spontanbesök? :-)
<Philip5> Barre: dåligt prioritering... andol går alltid först
<figz> vilken storlek ska man pa root?
<andol> Ok, då skippar jag att svara då :P
<Hund> lol
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-07
<Screedo> God morgon
<Screedo> Någon stackare som blivit tvungen att jobba denna klämdag?
<sakjur> Screedo: *räcker upp handen*
<Screedo> iofs ska man inte se sådana här dagar som dåliga, man får mycket gjort på jobb. :)
<sakjur> eller, well.. jobba kanske är fel ord. Men gå upp tidigt och ta studenten
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> då är du ju onykter vid detta laget :P
<sakjur> Screedo: Haha, nah. Suttit och lekt med Blender halva natten..
<sakjur> aja, måste dra
<Screedo> ha det gott
<sakjur> ty, detsamma
<Screedo> och grattis till studenten :)
<andol> sakjur: När du sen ser det här; Gratulerar!
<hexabit> ScreedÃo: Jag jobbar :)
<coobra> a
<Barre> sakjur: grattis!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Hund> Morsning
<Barre> andol: du har för kort framförhållning :|
<andol> Barre: Hur skulle jag kunna ha framförhållning på spontanbesök? :-)
<andol> Barre: Fast seriöst, visst skulle det kunna vara värt att planera en dagstrip upp vid tillfälle för att säga Hej till lite kanalfolk, och sådär.
<Barre> andol: det tycker jag låter som en utmärkt idé =)
<andol> Barre: Kanske i form utav en nördgrill?
<Barre> andol: ja, varför inte!
<andol> Fast nu är bussen framme vid Cityterminalen..
<andol> *poof*
<hexabit> !m Danne testar nr 2....
<ubot2`> hexabit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hexabit> oooops fel kanal. hehehe
 * realubot_ sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<realubot> Wzup lågstatussysadmins?
<andol> realubot: Inte rädd att bli ersatt utav ett mycket litet skalskript? :)
<realubot> andol: Jag?
<realubot> Ni som utför samma arbetsuppgifter om och om igen alla årets dagar borde vara livrädd för att förlora jobbet.
<realubot> Ett litet större än ett mycket litet skalskript och ni är out.
<andol> Neju, ska jag ersättas få det bli utav något skrivet i Lisp, eller möjligtvis Haskell.
<huttan> Lisp vare längesen man hörde nån prata om :p
<andol> Nu när jag tänker på det dock så kanske även en erlang-version skulle kunna vara intressant :)
<K350> Vad är det för kortkommando i Midnight Commander för att bra visa en panel?
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/kultur/massovervakningen-ar-var-nya-vardag_8245826.svd
<realubot> http://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/us-intelligence-mining-data-from-nine-us-internet-companies-in-broad-secret-program/2013/06/06/3a0c0da8-cebf-11e2-8845-d970ccb04497_story.html
<realubot> Och det här har ni bidragit till genom att arbeta för Internet.
<Spookan> Vill de kolla mig så får de göra det, jag pysslar inte med hemliga grejjer.
<realubot> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/06/us-tech-giants-nsa-data
<realubot> einand: Vad säger du om PRISM då?
<K350> finns det något kortkommando i Midnight Commander för att endast visa en panel?
<K350> Eller...hur får man vfu att bara lista fil och katalognamn och ingen annan info?
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-08
<einand> realubot: ?
<Fenb> vad är igentligen wheel i sudoers.tmp?
<realubot> einand: Du har väl läst om NSAs avlyssning?
<Screedo> God morgon
<Screedo> Ubuntu server, finns det något program som håller koll på hårddiskar, påkallar uppmärksamhet om någon disk skulle pajja osv?
<Screedo> jaghar sapat en raid5 via terminalen, men skulle gärna vilja få information om någon disk lägger av eller börjar strula på något vis så man kan byta ut den i tid.
<Screedo> skapat*
<andol> Screedo: Klassikern är väl smartmontools
<andol> Screedo: Kan köras som demon (företrädevis uppsatt att maila), såväl som i form utav Nagios-koll, etc.
<Screedo> andol: tack, någon egen erfarenhet av det? Ska kolla in det.
<Screedo> mail är perfekt.
<andol> Screedo: Min erfarenhet kring att fråga hårddisken om SMART-data är att det helt klart varnas när något är Riktigt Dåligt, men att disk fortfarande kan vara lite dålig utan det flaggas för.
<andol> Kan även vara värt att ha någon form utav kontroller för filsystem som har blivit ommonterade read-only, liksom att lyssna efter i/o errors in kernel-outputen (dmesg)
<Screedo> Vad är ditt tips för att få en så säker lagring som möjligt med ubuntu server som host?
<andol> Att använda ett filsystem kör hanterar checksummor internt
<andol> (Typ ZFS alt. Btrfs)
<andol> Samt att även lyssna på någon som faktiskt pysslar med lagring på riktigt :)
<Screedo> jag har provat freenas, nas4free, OMV etc. men tycker de verkar buggiga när det kommer till smb hanteringen, aka, ibland får du kanon hastighet till/från din lagring men ibland skiter det sig helt, det har jag aldrig upplevt på någon av mina ubuntu installationer, desktop som server installationer. Detta kan givetvis bero på mycket annat, men det är så jag har upplevt det så är
<Screedo> mer än nöjd med ubuntu server som host för min lagring. dock så har de andra ett fint webgui som man då saknar lite när man kör en ubuntu server dist. Men allt handlar om erfarenhet och smak :P men det borde finnas program som man kan installera och komma åt de saker man vill på det viset. :)
<Screedo> ojdå, blev ett långt stycke :p
<andol> Ett ytterligare tips kring säker lagring, även om det kanske är uppenbart, är att säkerhetskopiera ordentligt. Likaså är det vettigt att regelbundet verifiera att man faktiskt kan läsa tillbaks från sina säkerhetskopior.
<Screedo> helt klart
<Screedo> har en liten Netgear readynas Duo med mirror som jag kör backup till.
<Screedo> mina diskar börjar komma upp i 50K timmar nu. :)
<andol> ...och nu åter till kontrollsummor :) Då säkerhetskopior vanligtvis mer uppdateras i stöten är ofta förhållandevis görbart att i de vevorna även se till att det generas någon listor med kontrollsummor (typ via md5sum, sha256sum, eller så). Sen kan man ha ett cron-jobb som med lagom regelbundenhet veriferar att de backade filerna stämmer överens med listade kontrolsummor.
<andol> (Nej, md5 anses inte längre kryptografiskt sunt, men så länge man enbart vill skydda sig mot fel uppkomna av tras någonstans så är det mer än fullgott. Vid stora datamängder blir det dessutom betydligt trevligare att räkna på.)
<ispookan> God morgon på er!
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> farbror Peyam här
<peyam> visst var det länge sedan?
<peyam> försökte installera mac med virtuell box
<peyam> fan va mkt ram o cpu kraft den tar
<peyam> otroligt
<hume> hej alla... jag har ett apache2-relaterat problem: efter uppgradering av min server till 13.04 visar mythtvs webfunktion mythweb bara en blank sida. nån som kan hjälpa mig förstå det?
<coffe> kolla i /var/log/apache2/error.log och access.log
<coffe> kanske ger några tips
<hume> kolla här: http://pastebin.com/b9uTsSpN
<hume> säger det di nåt? nåt med php..... som accessas av localhost, och de sista två linjerna handlar då om det här med mythweb
<coffe> verkar som den uppgraderat php och deras kod gillar inte nya php  är min snabba tolkning av det
<coffe> http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/10504
<hume> yes, verkar rätt
<coffe> hume,  om du uppgraderar till 0.26 så ska de fungera
<hume> lets try
<einand> realubot: ja
<hplc> hur fixar man så den vertikala scrollande programstarts menyn i ubuntu scrollar snabbare?
<Hexik> Fick en uppdatering till min dator idag. Tror det var 13.10(?). Efter installation så startade jag om datorn. Efter grub så var skärmen helt svart. Hur kan jag fixa det? Har en Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530c om det hjälper.
<Hexik> 13.04 kanske det var som jag fick.
<realubot> einand: Vad har du för kommentar då?
<einand> inga
<Stirner> Hej kanalen
<Stirner> Sitter med en burk jag hittat som jag vill göra nåt coolt av men har inga roliga idéer. Det Pentium 3 med 512RAM och en 120GB HD. Förslag?
<Stirner> Det är en*
<Stirner> skulle det vara =)
<Screedo> kör in pfsense och låt den agera brandvägg :)
<realubot> einand: Rädd att NSA ska se vad du skriver eller?
<realubot> Stirner: Släng den och köp en RPi istället.
<coobra> Stirner: pfsense :D
<Spookan> realubot: Tror inte de kan se så mycket på irc, dvs om de inte har en bot i varenda kanal. Privat mess vet jag inte om de går att avlyssna, tror inte ens ircops kan kolla vad folk skriver privat.
<einand> realubot: nej
<einand> realubot: alltså, alla myndigheter övervakar mig
<einand> realubot: i alla länder
<einand> så förstår inte varför folk blir så förvånade. Så nu när det jag sagt i minst 15år kommer till allmänmedia. Så har jag inget mera att säga
<Fenb> går det att snacka om annat än ubuntu i denna kanal?
<Fenb> jag var i ubuntu där hänvisa dom att jag skulle använda ubuntu-offtopic
<einand> Fenb: du får snacka hur mycket offtopic som helst här, så länge det är innom socialt accepterade regler. typ inte droger, sprit och våldtäckter m.m.
<Fenb> jag undrar bara över nåt som inte gäller ubuntu ;)
<andol> Fenb: Handlar lite om mängd också. Att gå lite offtopic är ofta okej, men att hålla långa, långa diskussioner offtopic är mindre okej.
<Fenb> Undrar bara ifall core är allt man behöver i archlinux. i archlinux kanal så är det rätt dött
<andol> Det beror väl helt på vad du behöver? :-) Gissningsvis inte dock, ty skulle det innehålla allt som alla skulle kunna behöva så skulle det ju bli rätt mycket...
<Fenb> tror du att det blir konflikter om man skulle ta lägga in alla WM och DE eller vad det nu kallas?
<andol> DE som i Desktops Environments? Nu har jag ingen aning ifall Arch hanterar det korrekt, men i Ubuntu så ska det inte vara några problem.
<Fenb> Mm, precis.
<andol> Ja, det kan förstås bli rätt fullt/stökigt i menyerna med installerade program, då olika skrivbordsmiljöer har olika defaultprogram de vill installera.
<andol> Konfliktmässigt borde det dock inte vara några problem, då allt kommer från samma pakethanterare, men rätt strikta regler för beroenden, etc.
<Fenb> gillar ju kde, men tar upp ungefär över 1 GB
<Fenb> Jag vill ju helst ha nåt jag har ett användning för
<Fenb> haha, sitter nu i cli
<Fenb> vad tror är bäst att använda en open source eller nvidia video driver?
<R4v3n> hej.. har stött på ett märkligt problem (kör ubuntu 12.04 på htpc) när jag i XBMC ska lägga till NFS som video source
<R4v3n> så hittar jag sharet, men jag kan inte browsa innehållet :S medans i ubuntu så kan jag browsa och hitta filer i nautilus (filhanteraren)
<R4v3n> någon som vet vad det kan bero på? Bugg i XBMC 12.2 ?
<yarre> låter som en bugg
<R4v3n> verkligen
<R4v3n> är ju inte nas4free som är felet i och med att de funkar i nautilus..
<R4v3n> så nas servern i sig är properly konfigurerad dvs
<yarre> är nfs utdelningen monterad?
<R4v3n> Japp
<R4v3n> kör den i fstab
<R4v3n> krock elleR?
<yarre> ska ju inte va någon skillnad för xbmc då
<R4v3n> nej tycker inte de jag med
<yarre> har xbmc rättigheter att läsa mappen?
<R4v3n> alla har rättigheter att läsa katalogen
<R4v3n> exekverar ju xbmc som min egna användare så ska inte ha med permissions o göra, hmm
<R4v3n> hmm, ngt förslag måtro
<R4v3n> sjuka är att jag har en raspberry pi också..
<yarre> testa en äldre version av xbmc?
<R4v3n> den kan ju mounta upp xbmc utan strul
<R4v3n> ska kolla vilken version den har av raspxbmc
<R4v3n> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=NFS
<R4v3n> kollar den just nu
<R4v3n> kanske saknade jag saker i rc.conf
<R4v3n> frågan e om den wikin gäller för nas4free ver 9.1.0
<bitcoin_boy> "Eller om man tex skulle ha fakturor för antalet inloggningar för resp. konto så kommer kontoägaren förr eller senare att reagera på att man normalt kanske loggar in 10 gånger/mån men nu har en räkning för 300 loginförsök i en och samma månad."
<bitcoin_boy> Va? Ta betalt för inloggningar? Kontext: Logica-hack, stordator... Låter som vansinne att ta betalt per inloggning...?!
<R4v3n> jag antar att du kör mkt bitcoin? :)
<bitcoin_boy> R4v3n: ?
<realubot> einand: Du är hård einand.
<realubot> Som inte har någonting mer att säga.
<R4v3n> sjuukt..
<R4v3n> hittade felet nu... helt weird
<R4v3n> det går tydligen inte att ha nfs mounts permanenta i fstab (ubbe 12.04) och sammtidigt lägga upp en video source på xbmc som pekar på sin nasfree/nas4free..  (man ser sharet men går inte att browsa efter filer.. så fort jag umounta min fstab > nfs pekning så kunde jag lista innehåll från min nas
<R4v3n> ska fan inte ha ngn betydelse imo.. grov bugg iaf
<R4v3n> kan de ev ha o göra med hur många "nfs number of servers man har don't you think?" (Specifies how many servers to create. There should be enough to handle the maximum level of concurrency from its clients, typically four to six) kör 6 här (default va 4) .. provar nu starta min raspxbmc och ser om det blir xbmc krock mellan pi & htpc
<madmaxy> hi
<einand> realubot: jag är väl inte hård?
<bitcoin_boy> Suck.
<bitcoin_boy> Jag behöver svar på frågan.
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> bitcoin_boy: fråga då ?
<bitcoin_boy> Jag frågade ju ovan?
<coobra> ojj frår skrålla upp
<coobra> huh
<coobra> betalt föör inloggning på vad ?
<bitcoin_boy> Någon jävla stordator.
<bitcoin_boy> Eller något.
<bitcoin_boy> Läste i en artikel för ett tag sedan.
<bitcoin_boy> Och det lät så konstigt.
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-09
<coobra> hms
<coobra> bygg egen  ?
<bitcoin_boy> coobra: ?!
<bitcoin_boy> Ingen?
<lag^> va
<Markk> bitcoin_boy: Vad är frågan?
<Markk> bitcoin_boy: Vi kan inte svara på något när vi inte vet hela historien.
<Markk> bitcoin_boy: Du säger bara "någon artikel", där du har kopierat en mening.
<Markk> bitcoin_boy: Hur ska vi öht kunna svara på en fråga när du bara paste:ar en slumpartad mening utan hela historien, utan bara "något om Logica-hack"?
<bitcoin_boy> Därför att det borde vara nog om man känner till vad det kan vara.
<bitcoin_boy> Inloggning i dator som kostar pengar...
<bitcoin_boy> Man behöver inte skriva en roman om det.
<Markk> Det låter udda att man ska ta betalt för något sådant, ja.
<Markk> Nu har vi svarat på din fråga.
<bitcoin_boy> Nej...
<bitcoin_boy> Inte alls
<Markk> Jo, din fråga var att du tyckte att det var vansinnigt att ta betalt per inloggning, och ja, jag håller med om det.
<Markk> Man behöver inte skriva en roman som svar.
<Markk> jaha.
<Markk> Han kan väl förklara sig först?
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> allt väl med andol?
<andol> Jorå, det är fint.
<andol> Hur står det till med Screedo då?
<Screedo> Det är bra här med.
<dade> installerade ubuntu jämte win7 men man kommer aldrig till valet av operativsystem utan den går till windows7 direkt, vad göra?
<coobra> spelar du ?
<dade> nån som har tips?
<dade> var ställer man frågor om problem med ubuntu installation?
<Spookan> dade: Prova i #Ubuntu.
<Spookan> Utan . då.
<coffe> olla farfar .. du har ipv6 du :)
<coffe> farfar,  fast min adress är kooolare
<Philip5> någon som har lite nätproblem här ser det ut som
<Fenb> finns det nåt schysst WM eller nåt som man kan ersätta x GUI
<Philip5> Fenb: kde :)
<Fenb> behöver man ha allt kommer med? jag menar tänkte välja själv lite vad jag ska för program :/
<Philip5> beror på hur du menar. man kan välja hur mycket av kde-grejs man vill ha men det blir mer i steg
<Fenb> tänkte mig  kärnarn av själva kde och sen bara lägga till det jag vill ha ha har användning för
<Philip5> det kan man men med minskad funktionalitet förstås
<farfar> coffe: hmm konstigt att jag har en ipv6 adress här men att jag har farfar@thor.nu på andra networks
<farfar> coffe: men din var bättre ja :P
<Philip5> sedan är det lite skillnad på var man drar gränsen för kde är ju dels en WM och sedan ingår det en massa program i kde suit som är runt i kring
<Fenb> tänkte bara ha nåt som jag slipper ha x som gui. ingen rolig WM
<Philip5> nä det förstår jag. men vad kör du för dist som bara använder xorg?
<Philip5> eller är det arch med bara xorg?
<Fenb> det är arch med bara x typ, och det alsa och så :P
<Fenb> inget annat :P
<Philip5> oki
<Fenb> hehe vet inte vad jag ska göra :/
<Fenb> Men går det få det? har sett att xfce4 har nåt paket med goodies och så
<Philip5> vet inte hur arch delar upp sin kde
<Philip5> om det finns något i stil med kde, kde-base, kde-full etc
<Fenb> kan kolla i pacman
<Philip5> umm
<Fenb> eller nåt
<Fenb> Jag kan installera full install med kde och kde-meta, och minimal install kdebase, phonon-vlc
<Fenb> står det på deras wiki
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> kdebase är nog inte ens själva kde att köra
<Philip5> skulle jag tro
<Philip5> utan att veta
<Philip5> var länge sedan jag körde arch
<Fenb> den innehåller archlinux.org/groups/i686/kdebasee/
<Fenb> den innehåller archlinux.org/groups/i686/kdebase/
<Philip5> antar de där systemprogrammen drar med sig en massa annat kde
<Fenb> kan kolla och se  vad den kräver för annat att ha
<Fenb> jo den drar mer annat, men verkar inte vara saker som appar bara massa lib och annat nyttit med en snabb titt, men jag är ute efter nåt som jag slipper få appar med mig
<Philip5> då får du väl köra något minimalistiskt istället
<Philip5> xfce eller liknande
<Fenb> när jag menar appar nåt som inte behövs ha till själva basen för kde
<Philip5> om du kör in kdebase så är det ju bara några grejer där verkar det som inte är bra at tha
<Philip5> de enstaka kan man ju tabort sedan
<Fenb> du menar att jag ska köra full men ta bort efter vad jag känner att jag inte har behov för?
<Philip5> antingen det eller bara köra kdebase och tabort de få som inte är kritiska att ha
<Philip5> lättare att tabort sånt man tycker är onödigt efter att ha provat än att gissa att man behöver om man inte vet att de finns
<Fenb> ok tack, men ifall man kör WM behöver man ha nå DE då?
<Philip5> behöver och behöver
<Philip5> vad menar du nu med WM?
<Philip5> aja, måste dra
<Philip5> ciao
<Fenb> Jag har hört att Openbox är populärt med archlinux
<andol> Fenb: Det låter inte orimligt.
<Fenb> vad är skillnaden mellan en git av ett program än skaffa det som finns i repo?
<Fenb> någon som vet skillnaden?
<Hund> Fenb: PÃ¥ git finns den absolut senaste koden.
<Hund> Fenb: I repos brukar det i regel finnas stabila versioner, om det inte är ett nightly repo eller så.
<Hund> Fenb: Och bland Arch-användarna är Openbox poppis, men tiling är by far mest poppis.
<Fenb> Hund: hehe ok. är det bra att använda git ifall det inte finns något bättre val?
<Hund> Fenb: Det beror helt på vad det gäller. I vissa fall finns bara git och liknande  att tillgå.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Hans Roslings statistik" SVT2 18:00-19:00. Kul, postiskt o vackert med svenska världskändisen som ciceron. (repris fr 2012, repris mån,tis,fre)
<Fenb> är det bästa att compila från source än att skaffa från en repo?
<Philip5> Fenb: bara fördel om du behöver ändra settings på något sätt mot vad som finns i repon
<Fenb> fördelen med source då alltså?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> om du ska tweaka något
<David-A> Fenb: det är bäst att installera från repon, för det är enklast, men det är bästa att kompilera från source om man behöver senaste versionen (o den inte är i repon)
<Philip5> det är ingen fördel att bygga eget om man kör med samma parametrar för då blir de lika
<Hund> Philip5: Its alive!
<Philip5> Hund: du också! :D
<Hund> Philip5: Kanske. :P
<Philip5> Hund: var har du hållit dig gömd?
<David-A> Fenb: (eller kolla om det finns en ppa med senaste versionen så slipper man kompilera)
<Philip5> David-A: han kör arch
<Hund> Philip5: Jadu, i Windows? :P Jag tog en "paus" från Linux och la all fokus på spel ett tag. Själv då?
<David-A> ok, sorry
<Philip5> Hund: misstänkte nästan det. det stod lite i pannan på dig att du var en svikare och inte skulle orka leva i linuxland ;P
<Philip5> Hund: samma som förr men kanske inte lika aktiv bara
<Hund> David-A: Det var ett tag sedan jag övergav Arch nu, tror det var vid årsskiftet? Nu kör jag elementary OS.
<andol> Hund: Vågar komma tillbaks till Linuxland nu när Portal äntligen finns native? :)
<Hund> Philip5: haha! Jag har aldrig slutat använda Linux, bara använt det väldigt lite när jag spelat 24/7. :P
<Philip5> Hund: jag spelar också en del men i wine
<Hund> andol: haha! Det är bara Call Of Duty jag spelar. :P
<Hund> Philip5: Ah! Vad lirar du? Tyvärr fungerar COD inte i Wine.
<Philip5> Hund: spelar mest company of heroes och nu senast börjat köra lite the incredible van helsing
<Hund> Philip5: Ah
<Hund> Om 6 min börjar eventet med Ghosts. :D
<Philip5> väntar mer på sista avsnittet av game of thrones
<Philip5> för säsongen dvs
<Hund> Philip5: Jag slutade kolla på det efter första säsongen.
<Philip5> jag har läst alla böckerna så det är kul att se hur de gjort
<Hund> Philip5: Ah. Orka böcker! ;)
<Philip5> inte så mycket överraskningar utan mer vad de lagt till, ändrat eller hoppat över
<Philip5> nä läsa är ju jobbigt :P
<Hund> Philip5: Precis! Bara knoddar som läser! :D
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> dagens ungdom som inte orkar koncentrera sig på att läsa text
<andol> Philip5: Hur tycker du att böckerna är i jämförelse med serien då?
<andol> Philip5: Själv hade jag inte läst böckerna innan jag började se serien, så nu ser jag helst färdigt på serierna först innan jag även börjar läsa böckerna, och på så vis "förstör" tv-upplevelsen.
<Philip5> andol: böckerna är rätt mycket som serien så de är den rätt trogen men det är mer detaljerat och fler storys ikring som ger mer stöd åt händelserna och mer nyans åt karaktärer. sedan är det stora nog att de valt att inte skildra slagen så mycket som de har plats i böckerna. antar det blir dyrt och många statister
<andol> Gissar att serien är dyr nog även utan :)
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> men det är nog största skillnaden
<Philip5> i serien så kommer man mer in i handlingar efter slagen har varit
<Philip5> missar vad som händer där och sånt
<Fenb> går det att byta till headset i kde?
<Philip5> varför skulle inte det gå?
<Philip5> är ju bara att plugga i
<realubot> Yo!
<David-A> Jo!
<Hund> Ho!
<realubot> Hund: Det var inte igår man såg dig i kanalen.
<realubot> Så vad gör ni uppe denna sena timma?
<Hund> realubot: Näe, har inte varit aktiv på IRC på 100 år. :P
<lag^> Nu ljuger du Hund
<Hund> realubot: Jag har spelat BO2. Vad gör du själv uppe?
<lag^> Det är fult att ljuga
<Hund> lag^: Hundår. ;)
<lag^> Jaha
<lag^> okejdå
<Hund> realubot: Jag har vänt på dygnet lite också, klev upp vid 17 idag. :P
<Hund> lag^: :D
<lag^> Jag klev upp för två timma rsen ungefär
<lag^> 3 timmar sen
<Hund> lag^: Skönt. :D
<Hund> Jag ska försöka att dygna tänkte jag.
<lag^> Bra, för jag behöver ircsällskap!
<Hund> lag^: haha :P
<lag^> :(
<Hund> lag^: hm? :P
<lag^> Hund: vadå?
<Hund> lag^: Ledsen smilie? :P
<lag^> Hund: Ja, för jag måste vara vaken hela natten juu
<realubot> Hund: Jag gör inte så mycket. Läser om NSA-avlyssningen.
<Hund> lag^: :D
<Hund> realubot: Uppdatera mig om det?
<David-A> jag blir förvånad av att folk blir förvånade av såna här avlyssnings- o övervaknings-skandaler
<David-A> (eller jag låtsas bli förvånad av att folk låtsas bli förvånade)
<realubot> Hund: The Guardian har publicerat information fån en läcka inom NSA. Enligt informationen så har NSA mer eller mindre obegränsad tillgång till användardata från t.ex. Facebook, Google, Microsoft, Apple m.fl. via direktaccess till företagens servrar.
<realubot> Enligt läckan så känner företagen till detta och NSA kan alltså fritt rota runt bland användarnas data.
<realubot> David-A: Jag är inte förvånad men däremot så är det intressant att det läcker ut. För om det är sant så är det väl första gången som vi har svart på vitt att det fungerar så här.
<Hund> realubot: coolt
<realubot> Hund: NSA är USAs motsvarighet till vårt FRA.
<realubot> Kan man säga
<lag^> mjahaja
<realubot> lag^: What?
<lag^> wat
<realubot> "NSA:s existens har länge förnekats, och USA:s regering har först på senare år erkänt att NSA existerar, varför förkortningen ofta utläses ”No Such Agency” (”[det finns] ingen sådan myndighet”) av allmänheten."
<realubot> Internet är skumt.
<realubot> Kom ihåg var ni läste det först.
<Hund> :D
<David-A> för några år sen fick Telia skämmas för att man i en diktaturstat lät säkerhetstjänsten koppla in en svart låda för olika slags avlyssning, men då hade det väl varit känt att tele/internet-operatörer i USA också måste ha svarta lådor kopplade till säkerhetstjänsten
<realubot> Det är inte första gången Sverige hjäler en diktatur med massövervakning. Vi gjorde likadant med Argentina.
<realubot> Nej, Chile menar jag.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-02
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<Barre> Coffe: denna vecka kommer desvärre min befintliga smtp att stängas ner, just so you know
<Coffe> Barre Aj då .. måste jag lösa på något sätt då
<Barre> Coffe: mmm
<Coffe> vet du vilken dag ?
<andol> Barre: Du tyker alltså att det är obra att den super bort mail lite hursom? :)
<Barre> andol: lite så tycker jag =) Migrerade 4 av 5 domäner till nya miljön i helgen så snart kan jag dumpa den gamla miiljön \o/
<andol> Barre: mail. eller smtp. som är nya MX:en?
<Barre> andol: mail
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Bobby_Tables> Tja. tittar lite på vad man har för möjligheter när det gäller att restriktera användare att använda usb modem. Kan inte avaktivera usb drivers, så mina tankar rör sig åt att antingen hitta rätt kernel moduler för att blacklista eller avaktivera networkmanager. användarna har inte root access på något sätt btw. någon som har någon tanke kring vad som skulle vara en bra (fungerande och
<Bobby_Tables> enkelt replikerbar) metod för att få denna restriktionn på klientdatorerna?
<Bobby_Tables> inte supervan att plocka bort funktionalitet
<Barre> Bobby_Tables: titta på udev och udev regler
<Bobby_Tables> Barre: aha, tack ska göra! så det är möjligt att göra nån form av acl för udev? bara tillåta t.ex. usb tangentbord (generiskt) eller endast ett speciellt tangentbord?
<Bobby_Tables> gör behöver kunna t.ex. byta tangentbord. skulle va segt att behöva uppdatera udev regler för alla clienter sepparat med, om de inte går att sätta lite mer generiska regler för de sakerna som ska fungera.
<Barre> Bobby_Tables: ja, du kan tala om för datorerna att enbart tillåta tangentbord från en viss tillverkare och modell om du vill vara riktigt jobbig. Eller dra upp en "stop ruta" som talar om för användaren att det inte är tillåtet att stoppa in USB-minnen och samtidigt dra iväg ett mail till administratören om denna "security breach", allt är möjligt och det går att göra hur mycket fel som helst =)
<Barre> s/stop ruta/stopruta/
<Bobby_Tables> Barre: oj, låter ju superbra! Känner mig lite halvond dock haha
<Bobby_Tables> Barre: Tack ska du ha för att pekat mig i en riktning. Verkar helt matcha vad jag vill åstadkomma i detta fallet.
<Barre> Bobby_Tables: np.
<realubot> Varför har Prisjakt priser som heter "Dagspris" och som är mycket lägre än alla andra butikers priser?
<phyzloc> Kan någon förklara skillnaden mellan kde och kdm? Är inte kde en del av kdm?
<phyzloc> Eller är det tvärtom? :-/
<Barre> phyzloc: KDM är KDE display manager, alltså den grafiska inloggningen. KDE är själva skrivbordsmiljön. KDM är en del av KDE men du behöver inte KDM, du kan använda vilken display manager som helst (eller ingen). Du kan dessutom köra KDM för att exemelvis logga in i GNOME. Snurrigt nog?
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | Nästa LoCo-möte ons. 25/6 kl 20:00
<realubot> phyzloc: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDM
<realubot> phyzloc: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Display_Manager
<realubot> phyzloc: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_display_manager_%28program_type%29
<realubot> phyzloc: KDM är indirekt en del av KDE. KDM används för att starta KDE kanske man förenklat kan säga.
<realubot> phyzloc: Men som Barre sa så måste man inte logga in i KDE med KDM. Det finns andra Display MAnagers (DM) som gör samma jobb typ.
<realubot> phyzloc: T.ex. LightDM i Ubuntu.
<realubot> "The most user visible aspect of the display manager is the login screen, however it also manages the X servers and facilitates remote logins using the XDMCP protocol. It was added as default display manager display manager in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneric) replacing GDM which has been the display manager since the beginning"
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/konsumentens-ratt-starks-i-e-handeln/
<realubot> "Förändringarna öppnar också för att skicka tillbaka varor, trots att de inte längre är i ”väsentligt oförändrat skick”, som dagens regler säger. Det kan till exempel gälla en dator som man gjort vissa installationer på och sedan ångrar att man köpt."
<realubot> Ni förstår väl vad det här kommer att innebära? Ännu mer skit från en tidigare ägare på nya datorer.
<realubot> Det blir till att köpa datorer utan operativsystem för då är väl datorn ren (bortsett från de kinesiska bakdörrarna i hårdvaran då).
<phyzloc> Tack för infot Barre och realubot
<phyzloc> realubot: LightDM är den defaulta Display manager i Ubuntu 14.04 vilken är själva miljön (motsvarande KDE/GNOME) ?
<Barre> phyzloc: Unity
<phyzloc> Barre: Ahh.. äntligen förstår jag hur det hänger ihop :)
<phyzloc> Barre: Jag hade nämligen ett problem förut då det gick att logga in men Unity kickades aldrig igång
<Barre> hmm larsemil, jag flyttade min piwiki till ny installation (dock samma url) men den loggar inte som den skall. kollar jag i access.log på piwiki så ser jag att js-scritet laddas korrekt när jag besöker mina siter, men loggar jag in i piwiki så kommer inget nytt in i databasen :( vad göra? hilfe bitte
<larsemil> Barre: haha alla frågor du ställer
<Barre> meh!
<larsemil> Barre: i piwik.php så ska du sätta $GLOBALS['PIWIK_TRACKER_DEBUG'] = true;
<larsemil> och sen ska du kolla i consolen
<larsemil> i webbläsar-consolen alltså
<Barre> tackar :)
<larsemil> Barre: jag har också haft problem med att den av någon anledning använt ip-nummer istället för host och annat konstigt i tracker scriptet.
<Barre> ahh ok..
<larsemil> Barre: får du pyssla med piwik på jobbet? eller har du lite att göra?
<Barre> larsemil: nej, jag kollade på lunchen och såg att det inte loggades några besök och tänkte att du kanske visste svaret vad som hänt.. men jag får kolla när jag kommer hem
<larsemil> ufw. hur allowar jag pings från en viss host?
<larsemil> nej var inte det.
<larsemil> jag har en server som inte varar på ping från ena nätet. det är inte ufw som är boven. vart kollar jag nästa steg?
<Barre> larsemil: det verkar varit dns cachning som spökade, börjar rammla in lite resultat nu..
<larsemil> bra bra
<realubot> Swift.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<Philip5> swift är väl en tjänst som får bankerna att gnida händer
<realubot> Philip5: För att?
<Philip5> kolla på avgifterna och inte minst de som planeras att tas ut när de rullar igång det än mer
<sleeveace> help
<realubot> Philip5: Aha.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-03
<larsemil> realubot: swish != swift.
<larsemil> tror ni det är mindre aktivitet här i kanalen för att ubuntu fungerar bättre än för tre fyra år sedan?
<Coffe> tror alla nu frågar om hjälp på snapchat eller så .. irc är döende :P
<coolbot95> Alla har för länge sedan gett upp med Ubuntu.
<coolbot95> Och Linux med för den delen.
<coolbot95> Hopplöst opolerade grafiska gränssnitt.
<coolbot95> Hopplöst trasiga och odokumenterade program.
<larsemil> andol: någon bra lösning för att integrera bind och ldap?
<Coffe> larsemil: är det inte du som har min mx pekare ?
<larsemil> Coffe: nej?
<Barre> hehe.. har du tappat din mx-pekare Coffe ? ;P
<Coffe> Barre:  snart så .. eftersom någon slarver inte kan hålla sina system stamibla i några år måste man ju göra om :P
<Barre> Coffe: den ligger på loopia ser jag
<Coffe> har hittat :)
<Coffe> undrar nu om mailet går via dig eller mig :P
<Barre> Coffe: relay är uppe ett tag till så de hittar fram :P
<Coffe> Barre:  bra, men försöekr idag få fix på det så jag slipper störa dina servers sedan :)
<Coffe> Barre:  får man sätta sig in igen om hur man sätter upp en postfix..
<Barre> Coffe: du ser, möjlighet att lära sig.. win win
<andol> larsemil: Inte på rak arm, även ifall jag gissar att det involverar att skripta eget mellanlager.
<andol> larsemil: Vad är det förreesten för ldap-data du vill populera din DNS med?
<andol> larsemil: Å andra sidan visar ju en snabb Google-sökningar att det i alla fall verkar finns lite (halv?)färdigt att ta utav.
<bamsefar> Varför vill man ha DNS-data i LDAP?
<larsemil> tror vi har landat i något annat.
<larsemil> blir ldap till ett webbinterface som genererar zonfiler
<bamsefar> Varför inte en powerdns hidenmaster, med data i postgres och bind-slavar?
<larsemil> för jag visste inte att det fanns
<bamsefar> Oki
<bamsefar> Powerdns har native-stöd för databas-backend.
<bamsefar> Det är ganska fiffigt.
<bamsefar> Finns färdiga webguin för att redigera zoner också.
<larsemil> se där
<larsemil> får se om vi använder de eller bygger eget.
<bamsefar> Mjo
<larsemil> Barre: men varför köra som hidden master och inte bara köra powerdns rakt över
<larsemil> bamsefar: ^
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jag tycker att hidden master är ett snyggt koncept. Och om man vill kan man ha olika mjukvaror framför.
<bamsefar> För att få bättre redundans.
<larsemil> skoj. ska läsa på
<Barre> larsemil: jag skrev ju detta.. PowerDNS ==)
<andol> larsemil: Håller helt bamsefar om att PowerDNS är ett bra val ifall man vill ha lite mer dynamiska backends.
<andol> larsemil: Osäker på hur snyggt PowerDNS fixar DNSSEC åt dig, men annars så se https://kb.isc.org/article/AA-00626/0/Inline-Signing-in-ISC-BIND-9.9.0-Examples.html --> Exempel Två hur du kan låta PowerDNS ligga bakom BIND och låta BIND autofixa DNSSEC:en åt dig.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Sen är det ju ganska olika tjänster, att hantera dns-publicering och att faktiskt svara på dns-frågor.
<larsemil> det vi är ute efter är som namnserver åt domäner. istället för loopia osv.
<bamsefar> Och du vill kanske inte att man ska kunna ställa frågor som slås upp i din databas från Internet.
<andol> Å andra sidan är ju DNSSEC:andet något man gärna lägger på en hidden master utav säkerhetskäl, så frågan är ifall du är lockad utav dubbla lager hidden masters :-)
<larsemil> nu gör ni det för krångligt
 * andol skyller på bamsefar, eller kanske Barre.
<bamsefar> andol: Hehe
<larsemil> allt är alltid barres fel
<larsemil> andol: är de snälla på southpole?
<andol> bamsefar: Sen har du ju faktiskt en förbaskat bra poäng i att det är (potentiellt) olika tjänster att hantera dns-publicering vs. att svara på DNS-frågor. Tror inte jag har tänkt på den distinktionen så tydligt tidigare.
<andol> larsemil: Vetisjutton vad jag vågar säga med HeMan här i kanalen :-)
<larsemil> många av daladevelops medlemmar använder loopias gratisdns på gott och ont
<larsemil> nu ska den bli betaltjänst och då tänkte vi att vi kan erbjuda dns för våra medlemmars domäner
<larsemil> att det är exakt sånt daladevelop ska göra
<andol> larsemil: Ahh, för daladevelop alltså, och inte för dalnix? Hojta till ifall ni vill ha en extra sekundär eller två för bättre redundans.
<larsemil> det vill vi
<larsemil> jagar just nu på facebook :)
<andol> larsemil: Tja, så länger jag slipper svara på Facebook så ställer jag hjälper jag gärna till :P
<larsemil> andol: kul!
<larsemil> andol: pm
<Coffe> Barre:  japps.. eller så snort jag din fungerande :P
<Coffe> Barre:  du kanske vet vad jag gör för tokigt om maskinen inte tar mot mail ? :)
<Barre> Coffe: jupps.. du har konfigurerat fel
<Barre> :P
<andol> Coffe: Gör inte det :P
<Coffe> Barre:  när jag testar maila säger den de inte finns någon valid mx pekare  ??
<Barre> låter snarare som ett dns-problem än postfix
<andol> domän?
<Coffe> kylklamp.se
<Barre> Coffe: 1, tabort gandi.gargamel.nu.   den är gammal som gatan och har inte funnits sen jesus gick i kortbyxor
<Coffe> Barre borta nu
<Coffe> brb
<andol> Coffe: Åhh, det här vart ju spännande. När jag ställer frågor direkt till ns1.loopia så får jag variende svar om vartannat.
<Coffe> andol:  har ju precis uppdaterat .. dderas sync är nog inte helt klar än
<andol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7579821/
 * andol tycker ändå att det verkar fiskaktigt.
<andol> Undrar ifall det är en följeffektiv utav deras anycast, att jag routas till olika instanser om vart annat.
<andol> Alternativt att de ip:et är internt lastbalanserat, och att jag landar på olika backends.
<andol> Hmm, kört en bunt traceroutes, och hamnar alltid på samma route. Olika backends låter sålunda troligare.
<Barre> andol: jag var i kontakt med deras support tidigare idag och de sa följande "vi har en liten bugg, om du gör förändringar i dns så kan det vara skakigt några timmar". Jag gjorde förändringar i går kväll och dns-svar var blankt på några hostar (!) under några timmar i förmiddags.. stabilt :)
<andol> Barre: Lite därav det plötsliga intresset för att Daladevelop ska börja hosta dns? :)
<Barre> andol: lite så kanske.. gnällde lite i kanalen, men det var larsemil som tog facklan och började springa
<larsemil> Barre andol: jag är sån. springer gärna.
<larsemil> Barre: tänk att andol missat att #daladevelop är som den här kanalen fast utan troll.
<Barre> hahaha...
<larsemil> säger trollet emil
<andol> larsemil: Gället det påståendet fortfarande? :P
<Barre> varför skrivs inte min notice och warnings ut i mina puppet moduler? <- andol?
<andol> Barre: 1) Du gör fel, 2) Du tittar på fel ställe, 3) Jag vet inte.
<andol> Ser du mer direkt i skalet ifall du kör puppet agent --test, eller motsvarande?
<Barre> andol: det är när jag kör --test --environment development som det inte dyker upp. notice, warning eller error verkar inte fungera.. jag lutar på punkt 1)
<larsemil> punkt 1 är mitt standardsvar överlag.
<Anarieth> punkt 1 är väl normalt sett standard överallt :p
<larsemil> att barre har gjort fel ja? :)
<Barre> nåja.. det får bli en övning för senare :)
<Coffe> tror min mail snurrar nu
<realubot> Ser personerna som får mail i blind carbon copy varandras adresser? Om man BCC:ar t.ex. tre personer i samma mail.
<realubot> De borde de inte göra men hur är det?
<realubot> Kan det skilja sig mellan olika system/klienter?
<realubot> "To send a message to multiple parties with none of them knowing the other recipients. This can be accomplished by addressing a message to oneself and filling in the actual intended recipients in the Bcc: field. However, this does not ensure that the Bcc: addresses will be hidden from other Bcc: addresses in all implementations."
<realubot> Vad betyder den sista meningen i praktiken? Exempel?
<andol> realubot: Låter som att de säger att BCC snarare är något som ligger i implementation än i protokollet, och att man därför inte har några garantier.
<andol> Har dock aldrigt varit med om att man fått ett mail där några BCC-adresser synts, inte ens den egna adressen.
<realubot> andol: Gmail påstår att de visar att du är BCC:ad om du använder Gmail (och kanske om avsändaren använder Gmail).
<realubot> "When you use Gmail to Bcc recipients on an email, we add a specific header for each individual Bcc recipient to let them know that they're receiving the email because they are Bcc'd on it. Each Bcc recipient only sees their own address in the message that they receive."
<realubot> " If the recipients use Gmail or Google Apps to read their mail, they'll see this header. Otherwise, depending on how their email systems handle the header, recipients may or may not see the information. "
<andol> Som sagt, implementationsspecifikt.
<realubot> Så det är alltså om man är BBC:ad man ser och inte andra BCC-adresser.
<realubot> Det låter vettigt.
<realubot> Jag vill inte riskera att röja mottagaran för varandra.
<nicklas_> hallå, nån som vet om installerad storlek på kubuntu och xubuntu, är det jättestor skillnad? har försökt hitta infon på google, men kan inte hitta den.
<andol> nicklas_: Räkna några gigabyte mellan tummen och pekfingret, och att det sedan växer med ytterligare installerade program.
<andol> nicklas_: Inte omöjligt att xubuntu är något gigabyte mindre än kubuntu vad gäller default-install.
<nicklas_> andol: ok
<nicklas_> andol: jag har en ultrabook (har haft gaming, både stationär och bärbar) men ville ha ultrabook nu. den har ju en ssd på 24 gb och en hdd på typ 700 gb. så jag tänkte att jag har os installerat på ssd:n och kör /home på hdd:n. plus att jag vill installera några spel, så disten får ju inte ta för mycket plats på ssd:n. tänkte uppgradera till större ssd, men det är sån där mindre, som ser ut som ett laptop nätv
<nicklas_> kskort i den
<nicklas_> och vad jag fattar det som, så är det inte helt säkert att moderkortet stöder större ssd när det gäller såna där små
<nicklas_> det är en asus ultrabook med nvidia optimus kort, blåste ut windows direkt
<nicklas_> vanliga ubuntu vill jag inte ha, sorry. men vill ha ett skrivbord
<nicklas_> andol: tror du kubuntu är ett bra alternativ, eller ska jag köra på xubuntu?
<nicklas_> andol: hade xubuntu installerat, men det var några buggar med gtk grejer (fixade dem manuellt), men så kom de tillbaka vid uppdateringar, så jag slängde bort det, tänkte att med qt slipper jag de buggarna
<nicklas_> finns det några bra qt docks?
<andol> nicklas_: Längesedan jag körde varesig xubuntu eller kubuntu
<nicklas_> andol: ok, men du är nöjd med vanliga ubuntu? är det inte jobbigt att använda unity? testat det ett tag på htpc:n nu, men jag fattar inte grejen, tycker det är osmidigt
<antii> hmm.. varför envisas mitt ubuntu.. vill försöka gå in i grafiskt läge även fast jag kör runlevel 3 och inte ens har x11 längre, inga parametrar i grubconfigen heller som verkar skumma
<Barre> antii: det är för att Ubuntu kommer från debian och debian kör inte runlevel på samma sätt som rödmösse-baserade system. i debian/ubuntu är run lever 2, 3, 4 & 5 samma sak. Bara runlevel 0 & 1 som har annan betydelse
<Barre> och runlevel 6 förståss :)
<Barre> antii: https://wiki.debian.org/RunLevel
<antii> men vafan! :)
<antii> Barre: pillat för mycket centos
<Barre> hahah
<Barre> antii: jag har gjort exakt samma sak när jag började med debian/ubuntu.
<antii> började (igen) :P
<antii> Barre: bara å köra på som vanligt då
<antii> hm? måste jag ha text-parametern i GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT tro
<antii> Barre: tack iaf :p
<Barre> antii: smått frustrerande är det, och jag saknar funktionen ibland.. men det är i.o.f.s. bara att implementera ;P
<larsemil> alltså ldap. jag blir tokig
<larsemil> nuså
<hume> hej....nån som kan hjälpa mig förstå varför jag inte kan ansluta sonata till mpd på en annan maskin? precis installerat mpd, men anslutning vägras från annat än localhost
<David-A> nyss på tv "Bronshjältarna" om fotbollssommaren 1994. (varning, se inte) i mitten ett kollage om andra saker som hände 1994. bl.a Estonia-katastrofen, Ace of Base, Mattias Flink, men också 1994 "året då vi fick internet".
<David-A> nu på tv "Bieffekten" SVT1 1:20-2:20 om bin, gifter i jordbruket, o allt möjligt (repris)
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-04
<sireorion> einand: du allvetande! kernel panic... det är väl inte så farligt?
<einand> sireorion: beror på vad du gör
<einand> sireorion: men kernel panic är motsvarande bluescreen i windows
<sireorion> einand: jo jag vet.. men får det hela tiden nu.. o den rebootar direkt.
<sireorion> installerade den senaste ubuntu o när den startar upp blir det fel
<sireorion> einand: Kan det bli kernel panic av trasigt RAM?
<einand> sireorion: stämmer
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<peyam> jag är här för o hjälpa er
<peyam> Jag är linuxprofet
 * peyam Kinsoft office kicks some ass
<peyam> Mycket trevligare än Libreoffice
 * andol tycker att Emacs är mycket trevligare än *Office
<gusnan> andol: Hahahaha
<Barre> andol: modigt att fånga den när vederbörande redan lämnat ;P
<andol> Barre: Kände mig helt enkelt lite för nöjd med kommentaren för att avstå :)
<andol> Barre: I övrigt så föredrag jag nog även Vim framför *Office.
<realubot> Svensk TV kan slänga sig i väggen.
<realubot> Netflix streamar till 300 000 svenskar/dygn.
<realubot> Viaplay 200 000.
<realubot> TV4 Play Premium 9 000.
<realubot> Loooosers!
<maxjezy> realubot, jag har både netflix och viaplay
<maxjezy> men strix kan ta sig i röven
<realubot> Det är du tydligen inte ensam om.
<maxjezy> på fredag är det säsongspremiär för S2 av Orange is the new black
<maxjezy> på netflix
<Barre> andol: okej då, du är förlåten =)
<realubot> Det ska bli roligt att se hur skitnödiga alla proffstyckare blir när Fox startar i Sverige.
<realubot> "Den amerikanska underhållningskanalen Fox håller på att etablera sig i Sverige. Enligt Resumé arbetar man just nu på att bygga upp den nya kanalen som bland annat ska sända tv-serier från Fox i USA samt från andra kanaler som ingår i bolaget Fox International Channels. Man ska också göra egna produktioner."
<realubot> Är det inte Fox som är amerikansk höger?
<maxjezy> FOX är väl satanisternas kanal?
<maxjezy> https://socioecohistory.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/fox_666.jpg
<andol> realubot: Jo, Fox anses rätt ordentligt höger, med amerikanska mått mätt.
<maxjezy> högern är ju iofs satanister så det stämmer nog
<realubot> andol: Mm, läste det här på Wikipedia nyss:
<realubot> "Kanalen har kritiserats, framför allt från lobbyorganisationer på vänsterkanten, för att den inte tydligt nog drar en linje mellan nyhetsrapportering och politiska åsikter. En studie gjord år 2010 där man jämfört motsvarande program på Fox News och NBC hur man under 2005 rapporterade om krigen i Irak och Afghanistan, fann att båda tonade ner dåliga nyheter men att ”Fox News var mycket mera sympatiska g
<realubot> Det ska bli intressant att se hur politiken i Sverige påverkas av detta i längden. USA får en enorm möjlighet att påverkar svenskarna särskilt om de sänder nyheter och samhällsprogram.
<gusnan> Ja, för politik i nyhetsmedia är inte ett problem i Sverige... Vilket skämt...
<maxjezy> någon som ätit ipren eller annat mot träningsverk?
<maxjezy> jag har så ont i kroppen av jobbet, tänkte om ja ska köpa något sånt
<Philip5> ja men vid just träningsverk brukar jag använda voltaren
<maxjezy> är det kräm eller tablett?
<maxjezy> hjälper den snabbt?
<Philip5> jag har använt båda vid olika värk
<maxjezy> jag har ont i leder i armarna känns det som
<Philip5> salvan är inte så bra om man tänker sola
<maxjezy> ah, jag jobbar ju utomhus 8 timmar om dagen så det är kanske inte så bra då
<maxjezy> tar ganska mycket sol
<Philip5> nä det är inge vidare då. sedan är tablett bättre om det är större yta eller djupare i kroppen värken är
<Philip5> jag har haft löparknä och då använde jag den lokalt på leden där värken från det var. mer allmän muskelvärk har jag använt voltaren tabeltt eller ipren
<maxjezy> läste precis om biverkningarna på det och det känns lite väl riskabelt med diarre och sånt
<maxjezy> jag får nog rida ut smärtan
<Philip5> det står nog som biverkning på de flesta sådana mediciner
<Philip5> är nog inte så vanligt att man får det
<maxjezy> jo, fast jag är känslig som sjutton med mediciner
<Philip5> då märker man det
<Philip5> både voltaren och ipren kan ju påverka magen om man äter det ofta under en tid
<maxjezy> ja, har haft magsår osv och det gör ju ganska ont, tror min mage ska undvika sånt här.
<maxjezy> det är ju sista dagen imorgon på jobb, sedan är ju fredag ledig
<Philip5> om man har magsår ska man nog undvika dem båda och köra med vanlig alvedon om man ska ha något men alvedon är inte lika bra vid just muskelvärk för mig
<maxjezy> det är ju kungens födelsedag
<sireorion> gokv'll
<sireorion> nu e det sa att jag ar ute efter en ftp client eller server som man kor via terminal endast som ar relativt enkel o anvanda
 * andol gräver reflexmässigt fram http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<sireorion> andol: varfor
<andol> Nafallo: ^^ Har vi inte någon bot vi kan lära den länken? :)
<realubot> Read this information about FTP before you try it out: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<realubot> Boten kan inte bara svara med länkar. Den kan prata Morgan och Ola-Conny på Kanal5 också. Men så är det ingen vanlig bot heller utan realubot.
<larsemil> Screedo: ncftp
<Screedo> larsemil: ?
<larsemil> sorry. felmention
<larsemil> han hade disconnectat också tydligen
<Screedo> np
<Screedo> ok
<realubot> Är Spotifys sökfunktion fortfarande så dålig att det inte går att begränsa sökningen till artist?
<realubot> "Enligt CNN Money har USA:s president en specialdesignad Blackberry-telefon med så få funktioner som möjligt av säkerhetsskäl."
<realubot> Där ser man.
<Philip5> realubot: du har ju hela tiden kunnat söka på artist, låt eller album
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Sökte på titeln på en Ramones-låt och fick all möjlig skit.
<realubot> Samma sak förr när man sökte på Metallica. Fick upp massa coverband när man sökte på en Metallica-låttitel.
<realubot> Varför säger ni ingenting?
<Philip5> realubot: vi kanske avlagt tystnadslöfte?!
<realubot> Philip5: Ni har väl iakttagigt radiotystnad.
 * realubot rullade precis över sladden från hörlurarna med sin skrivbordsstol.
<realubot> Jag hade tur. Sladden höll. Eller tur och tur. Köper man hörlurar med tjock sladd så ska de tåla en och annan överrullning.
<realubot> Vilket programspråk är bäst för att bygga servermoduler?
<realubot> Om det nu finns något som är bäst.
<realubot> Jag tänker till viss del på Internet of Things.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-05
<realubot> " Glöm det ensamma geniet. I framtidens matematik löser man problemen med öppet grupparbete på nätet. Just nu pågår till exempel ett intensivt samarbete för att hitta primtalstvillingar."
<sireorion> hej... jag har en fr[ga kan man s'tta om privilige  till root p[ ett annat konto
<larsemil> realubot: beror helt på vad du menar med servermoduler
<maxjezy> realubot: har du kikat på serien Derek?
<dubner> någon som har katalogen kjebfhglflhjjjiceimfkgicifkhjlnm.crx eller kjebfhglflhjjjiceimfkgicifkhjlnm.crx.unpacked kvar på sin dator (det är en fd. bundlad extension till chrome) som har lust att skicka den till mig?
<andol> '
<dubner> "
<dubner> har man kvar "appen" scratchpad så borde katalogen finnas. plz?
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.nyteknik.se/popular_teknik/teknikrevyn/article3831239.ece
<realubot> maxjezy: Nope. Vad är det med serien Derek?
<maxjezy> realubot, tror du skulle gilla den
<realubot> maxjezy: Aldrig hört talas om.
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför skulle jag gilla den?
<markusdbx> Någon som har tips på sköna opensource/utvecklar konferenser i europa nu i sommar?
<markusdbx> Gillar allmän floss mjukvara, webbutveckling och devops.
<Philip5> markusdbx: du kan ju börja bidra till kde... ;)   https://community.kde.org/GSoC/2014/Ideas
<ePax> 0_o
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-06
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> har ni vaknat?
<andol> larsemil: jupp
<larsemil> andol: NU SLIPPER DU INTE UNDAN
<larsemil> andol: vad i hela friden måste jag göra för att få igång tls på ldap? Offra till gudarna? En arm? En jungfru? Jag är beredd att göra vad som helst
<andol> larsemil: Har för mig att det är en get som brukar efterfrågas.
<larsemil> har du pillat något med ldap?
<andol> Hade rätt okej koll, sisådär sju år sedan.
<larsemil> :) är som att cykla.
<larsemil> jag följer det här: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/openldap-server.html#openldap-tls
<larsemil> ldapsearch -x -ZZ -H ldap://83.209.243.253 -b dc=daladevelop,dc=se
<larsemil> ldap_start_tls: Protocol error (2) additional info: unsupported extended operation
<andol> För tidigt på morgonen för mig är jag rädd.
<larsemil> tack ändå
<realubot> Kaffekvarn? Bra eller anus?
<maxjezy> det är väl bra för att säkerställa att kaffet är kaffe och inte sågspån som det var förr under kaffekrisen.
<maxjezy> köttkvarn är nog ett bättre köp
<coolbot95> Cannabiskvarn är det bästa. En riktig med flera lager där man kan använda det finaste i botten som "strössel" med tiden.
<maxjezy> idag är nya säsongen av ORANGE IS THE NEW BLACK här på NETFLIX
<realubot> Jag funderar på att mala kaffe och inte cannabis.
<realubot> Varför ska man mala kött? Vad är meningen? Varför inte äta biffar istället för färs?
<coolbot95> Man maler väl inte så fint kött?
<coolbot95> Och vissa rätter ska helt enkelt ha färs.
<realubot> Det låter som rätter som spräcker min max. 5-minuter-i-köket-regel.
<coolbot95> 5 minuter räcker inte ens att värma upp vidrig färdigmat.
<coolbot95> *till att
<maxjezy> beror väl lite på vad det är för vidrig färdigmat
<maxjezy> billys pizza går på 2 minuter
<realubot> coolbot95: maxjezy Jag räknar inte tiden som saker kokar eller står i ugnen utan bara själva beredningstiden.
<coolbot95> Billys spyfläck.
<realubot> Om jag kokar pasta så tar det inte 8 minuter utan 1 minut. Hälla i vatten i kastrullen x sekunder, lägga i pastan x sekunder, hälla av vattnet x sekunder.
<coolbot95> Att vänta på något är stressande som fan.
<coolbot95> Och man blir låst.
<realubot> Jag ställer klockan och gör annat under tiden. Förtränger att jag lagar mat. Därför spenderar jag bara 5 mintuer/dygn på medveten matlagning.
<maxjezy> realubot. äter du bara ett mål om dagen?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag äter bara ett mål lagad mat om dagen ja.
<itmannen> Hejja Sverige. Hejja SD. Trevlig nationaldag på er alla
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har en matbudget på max. 50 kr/dygn. Den tillåter
<realubot> Min matbudget tillåter bara ett mål lagad mat om dagen.
<realubot> *Den tillåter inte mer än ett mål mat om dagen.
<realubot> *lagat mål
<Screedo> realubot: du får börja odla lite.
<realubot> Screedo: Det orkar jag inte. Dessutom verkar det komplicerat att odla kött.
<Screedo> a vad tusan, alla har väl en ko i vardagsrummet, likadant som man har en års lön på sparkontot.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det tar ju inte lång tid att ta en macka så jag vinner mycket tid på att bara äta ett mål lagad mat per dygn.
<realubot> Screedo: Ja, typ så.
<realubot> Max. 5 minuter i köket per dygn. Det är husregeln.
<Screedo> realubot: du får skaffa dig ett fruntimmer som fixar och donar.
<realubot> Tillbringar ni mer tid än så i köket så är det läge att börja fundera på vad ni sysslar med i livet.
<realubot> Screedo: Ja. I väntan på det så håller jag hårt på femminutersregeln.
 * realubot ska inte bli kock.
<maxjezy> jag steker lite falukorv i ugnen, lördagskorv och senap på mackor, falukorven serverar jag med en sallad jag gjort med chreme fresh och vitlök som dressing och blandat ihop.
<maxjezy> 3 minuter kanske det tog att skära korv och allt
<maxjezy> till middag blir det och tvätta färskpotatis och göra köttbullar, det tar nog en timme ca.
<markusdb1> Någon som vet om det finns ett slags preset-program eller script, där man kan confa olika typer av arbetsmoment. Så ska scriptet öppna ett antal program (testmiljöer, terminaler osv.) på olika positioner på skärmen. exempel "superpreset --task=codeanewapp"
<markusdb1> Jag vet att man kan koda detta själv ganska lätt. Men tänkte om det redan finns nåt
<huttan> markusdb1: vagrant funkar inte i ditt fall?
<realubot> Hur är det med fotografier och upphovsrätt? Har ett företag några rättigheter om jag fotograferar ett företagsbyggnad, t.ex. Googles huvudkontor med Google-loggan fullt synlig?
<coolbot95> Sluta tänk i termer av "rättigheter".
<coolbot95> Det är fullständigt ointressant.
<coolbot95> Om du använder den på ett sätt som de inte gillar kan de stämma dig tillbaka till fattighuset.
<coolbot95> För du är ingen och de är ultrarika och -mäktiga.
<realubot> Sannolikheten för att de ska stämma mig tillbaka till fattighuset styrs till stora delar av hur tillåtet det är att göra så som jag beskrev.
<coolbot95> Nej. De kan göra vad de vill.
<coolbot95> Det är så det funkar i verkligheten.
<markusdb1> huttan: vagrant, hmm, jag trodde det bara var till för att automatiskt sätta upp virtuella maskiner?
<markusdb1> jag pratar mer WM/GUI/UI på en linux maskin. (Linux på Skrivbordet) och snabbt få igång arbetsflöde / hoppa mellan projekt.
<maxjezy> wb ubuntulog
<David-A> SVT2
<realubot> David-A: Vad är en långsam film? händelsefattig film?
<David-A> gummisnodd om kaffepaketet under locket, så att det inte ska ramla ut nåt, även om det bleve jordbävning. han tänker på allt.
<David-A> realubot: ingen rockmusik, inga explosioner, inga snabba klipp
<David-A> realubot: inga naknan bröst
<David-A> realubot: men den skildrar ett år på 1,5 timmar, så på nåt plan är den väl snabb
<David-A> hans telefon ser ut som min, o hans förstoringsglas. tänk om det är jag?
<David-A> nej, hans ljudanläggning är helt annorlunda
<realubot> David-A: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gubben_i_stugan
<David-A> realubot: just den. aha i öppen arkiv. vad bra, då kan jag se den en 3e gång.
<David-A> men lite naket blev det
<David-A> hur tankarna drar iväg under Gubben i stugan: maskar o gräs = http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/2041968/sa-far-du-fin-grasmatta , telefonstolpe med hatt = http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/153630/stolpodling , utebad i kylan = http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xf3apl_robbie-williams-feel_music , hackspett hoppar på träd = kalle ankas jul
<realubot> David-A: Vad gaggar du om?
<David-A> realubot: om filmen förut
<maxjezy> David-A, du sitter väl inte inne och glor på tv hela sommaren nu?
<David-A> varför inte?
<maxjezy> ja, varför inte.
<maxjezy> ser ingenting negativt i det
<maxjezy> dum fråga av mig
<maxjezy> börjar låta som en gammal gubbe
<maxjezy> "av med hatten när du är inomhus
<David-A> nyss på tv "Markens öga" SVT1 18:15-19:15. om naturliga vattenkällor. vackra behagliga bilder, ibland lite för mycket prat. (repris inatt & imorrn & övermorrn)
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/mobilnat-avlyssnat-via-hemliga-ledningar/
<David-A> realubot: när ska vanligt folk (o vanliga journalister) förstå att det hemska avlyssningsteknik man anklagar Teilia i Uzbekistan för också är ganska vanlig i västvärlden? det har ju inte varit helt okänt.
<realubot> David-A: Ja du. Frågan är om oskyldiga övervakas lika mycket i västvärlden som i dikaturstaterna?
<realubot> *diktatur
<David-A> grundprincipen är densamma, telekom-op tvingas koppla in en låda, som säk-polis kan fjärrstyra o välja vad de ska avlyssna. telekom-op förbjuds att berätta om det.
<maxjezy> källa på att de tvingas?
<David-A> det behövs väl ingen källa. klart de inte gör det frivllligt. eller?
<maxjezy> jag tror nog de gör det med glatt humör
<maxjezy> de tillåts i sin tu ha gräsligt höga strålningsvärden på sina antenner
<David-A> "tvingas" -> "lockas"? i uzbekistan säger de väl "annars inga pengar". det är väl "tvingas"?
<maxjezy> de har väl myndigheter där med
<maxjezy> alla måste vara med i leken, annars blir det ingen lek
<maxjezy> operatörer, telefontillverkare och myndigheter.-
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror också de samarbetar. Det är bara Bahnhof som bråkar.
<realubot> Fler bolag hade gjort som Bahnhos om de hade menat allvar med användarnas privatliv.
<realubot> *Bahnhof
<maxjezy> alla tjänar på sammarbete
<maxjezy> alla förlorar på att ställa varandra mot väggarna
<maxjezy> att sedan vissa journalister har mage att granska något har de inte räknat med, men de sitter väl i möten as we speak och diskuterar sånt, hur de ska tysta framtida kritiker.
<maxjezy> politikernas nollvision med döda i trafiken är nog ett minne blott med bilar som lätt kan kapas av kritikertystare (yrkesmördare)
<maxjezy> nä, jag skojar ju givetvis. kapitalismen är inte ond, inga dör mystiskt pga yttranden. det är bara konspirationsteorier för mysiga hemmakvällar med chips och cocacola!
<realubot> Och du som ska ta körkort? Hur ska det sluta? Du står väl som nr. 1 på regimens lista?
<maxjezy> körkortet i sig är väl inte farligt
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/342906/209484524/anti-overvakningsapparat
<maxjezy> köper en sån här och scannar bilen innan färd.
<maxjezy> kör endast bilar som kör opensource.
<realubot> Den öppna såsen kanske är mer hacka än all annan sås tillsammans.
<realubot> *hackad
<realubot> Hackad sås.
<maxjezy> de kanske går oldschool och trixar lite med ventilerna på bromsarna
<realubot> Sicka luringar.
<realubot> De slår under midjan.
<realubot> *bältet
<realubot> Slår man under.
<realubot> om man spelar fult.
<maxjezy> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2084953/
<maxjezy> började titta på denna, om övervakningen och priset vi betalar för sociala medier och google sökningar
<David-A> Fakta "Hackers Take Control of a Moving Car" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYmSH57gDhY
<David-A> Fakta "Car Hacking DARPA" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zurrQiETDHA
<David-A> Paranoia "Can someone hack your car?" http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/164392/Can_someone_hack_your_car/
<David-A> är glassbilens elektonik uppkopplad via inbyggd mobiltelefon?
<maxjezy> bäst att köra en gammal bil så slipper man oroa sig över kapningar
<David-A> maxjezy: det kommer bli allt svårare med tiden, att hitta en som har katalysator o servo men inte elektonikbox.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-07
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<realubot> Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> Eller något.
<Screedo> realubot: allt väl?
<realubot> Screedo: Jo då. Dygnsrytmen är ur fas men annars är läget under kontroll. Själv då?
<Screedo> Det är bra här, börjar iofs känna mig lite förkyld men det hoppas vi på att det går  över snart, Har precis installerat snort i pfsense så fibblar lite med det.
<realubot> Screedo: Jaha ja. Det låter vettigt.
<Screedo> Ser ut till att bli fint vänder idag
<Screedo> vädder*
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> väder*
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<Screedo> Barre: morgon
<Screedo> Barre: allt väl?
<Barre> Screedo: jo tack, det är det. Själv då?
<Screedo> Barre: här är det bra, sitter och pillar med snort i pfsense, lite roligt att den blockerar irc.underworld.no och barjavel.freenode.net.
<Screedo> äunderworld.no är efnet
<Screedo> underworld*
<Barre> länge sen jag pillade med pfsense, gillar den dock. själv håller jag på att migrera sajter från en apache2 till en annan.. lite problem med min yourls site som inte riktigt vill migreras korrekt. kan i min vildaste fantasi inte förstå varför det inte fungerar..
<Screedo> pfsense är nice
<Screedo> jag är sugen på att köpa en Watchguard Firebox X700 maskion och dra in pfsense i.
<Screedo> eller en x750
<bamsefar> Screedo: Fy fan, watchguard.
<Screedo> bamsefar: varför det?
<Screedo> är ju bara hårdvaran jag vill åt så jag kan installera pfsense i den.
<Screedo> idag kör jag en virtuell pfsense maskin. Fungerar bra men om man ska boota om maskinen så stängs allt ner.
<bamsefar> Ok
<Spookan> Vilken skillnad på seeds, Suse har under 1000st på sina seeds, Ubuntu har över 1000 hehe.
<realubot> maxjezy: Har Adobe gått över till molnbaserade tjänster? Jag tänker på Photoshop, Illustrator o.s.v?
<Philip5> ja och även att man prenumererar på programmen och betalar månadsvis istället för att köpa dem
<Meerkat> får kunder inte välja?
<realubot> Precis. Är det ett måste att prenumerera?
<realubot> Istället för att köpa?
<realubot> Antaligen vill de att man ska prenumerera. De tjänar nog på det i längden.
<realubot> Man prenumererar på tjänsten istället för att köpa produkten. Man har inte kvar någonting när man slutar betala annat än behållningen under tiden man prenumererade på tjänsten.
<realubot> Hur fungerar texturer i Inkscape?
<realubot> Jag menar en textur är väl ett fotografi? Och Inkscape är vetorbaserat?
<realubot> Hur går det ihop om man lägger på en textur på ett vektorbaserat objekt?
<realubot> Anledningen till att jag frågar är att jag funderar på att bli världsmästare på vektorgrafik.
<maxjezy> realubot, aha, jo när du vet svaret är det nog halvvägs där!
<realubot> maxjezy: Man måste börja någonstnas.
<realubot> maxjezy: SÃ¥ hur blir det med svaret?
<maxjezy> texturerna är ju inte vektorbaserade vad jag vet så skalar du upp de så kommer de antagligen förlora sin forna glans.
<maxjezy> tyst i kanalen idag
<maxjezy> undrar om det inte är baksmälla i görningen
<maxjezy> jag var precis i affärn och köpte massa god mat att mumsa på hela natten
<Philip5> alla är andaktiga under pingsten
<maxjezy> !ping sten
<maxjezy> estrella västkustchips är ganska nice
<maxjezy> grytfriterade
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen
<Meerkat> patcha vrtuella maskiner-kväll.
<Philip5> skoj
<Philip5> jag ska nog uppdatera vmware workstation. såg att det kommit en update
<maxjezy> jag har stekt 2x 110 gram parisare och klämt in de i 2 feta hamburgarebröd med tunnskivad inlaggd gurka, ketchup och johnnys nya habanero & mango senap, ementalerost på det.
<Philip5> lagom mellanmål
<maxjezy> ja, man ska inte överdriva
<maxjezy> åt ju precis en påse chips
<itmannen> Och nu. Ubuntus berömda mathörna.
<itmannen> Jag harinstall I-nex i mina 14.04. Rejält med info man får.
<itmannen> Klart värt att testa
<itmannen> Om nu någon kan slita sig från sina recept vill säga
<itmannen> Jag är ävenklart impad över resurserna som finns i disten Kali Linux. Vilken guldgruva.
<maxjezy> man kan se torrentsidorna som ett slags socialt skyddsnät, vi som betalar netflix ser till att andra får njuta av netflix originalserier via torrent
<maxjezy> känner mig lite som en hjälte sedan jag skaffa netflix
<maxjezy> som en skattebetalare som ger till de behövande
<itmannen> Märkligt.Jag ligger fortfarande på plats nummer 6 i Foldig@Home.Kan det verkligen stämma månne?
<itmannen> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<Meerkat> globalt?
<itmannen> Ubuntu-se
<itmannen> Nä nu ska en gammal get tryna in
<maxjezy> har har kommit på ett hack som gör att man kan se på fler skärmar samtidigt utan att betala extra på netflix
<maxjezy> egentligen är det ett skämt, svårt att göra sig rolig utan att det är IRL
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihop
<DrGrov> Läget här så här en fin sommarkväll?
<maxjezy> det är jättebra DrGrov, tackar som frågar.
<maxjezy> hur är det själv?
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Jo tack, det är bra. Försöker klura ut SSD trim, frågar på #ubuntu och ser ut att lyckas.
<Meerkat> Doktor Grov? Vad är det här för ett ställe?
<DrGrov> Meerkat: Ja, my name is Grov, Dr. Grov. Hur så?
<Meerkat> ååh. :p vilket namn.
<maxjezy> det får mig alltid att bli sugen på en grov snus
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Jag hamnar att snusa mindre nu igen med Grov lös :(
<DrGrov> Ja, och namnet kommer från Grov snus, specifikt lösvarianten.
<DrGrov> Mitt kära tandkött mår ej riktigt prima då jag slänger in en fet levande lös :(
<maxjezy> snus porr och brännvin, så svenskt.
<Meerkat> Namnet låter som något Robert Gustavsson skulle använt i en sketch som gynekolog
<DrGrov> Meerkat: Jag har noggrannt valt namnet Dr.Grov så det har mycket kärlek i sig :
<DrGrov> Och en del annat smått och gott som inte är passande här ;-)
<realubot> itmannen: Det är väl inga som viker längre?
<realubot> itmannen: Jo. I CPU de senaste 50 dagarna.
<DrGrov> Finns det något bra sätt att testa uträkningar och avancerade hashar för att se hur mycket kraft finns i maskin?
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-08
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> andol: allt väl?
<andol> Jorå, själv då?
<Screedo> det är bra, blir inte mycket data pillandes idag, är ju helt underbart väder ute.
<maxjezy> hej
<Spookan> Sitter och funderar på filsystem för lagring, spelar det roll då eller bara köra det vanligaste?
<realubot> Spookan: Vad ska du använda lagringen till? Alltså vad är det som ska lagras? Filmer, fotografier eller vad?
<realubot> Spookan: Det verkar som om de rekommenderar ext4 för mediaservrar eftersom det är ett vältestat filsystem.
<realubot> Spookan: Fungerar det med Windows nu? Annars är väl Windows filsystem att rekommendera om du ska använda lagringsutrymmet tillsammans med Windows. Förr fungerade ju inte ext med Windows.
<Spookan> realubot: Ok, jag sitter ju med Mac, funderar på exfat..
<goopen> Finns det möjlighet att klona ett körande system, till en image och sen skriva den imagen till en annan disk och då förvänta sig att allt fungerar som vanligt?
<goopen> Till grejen hör att disken jag har nu är 250G stor, men använder bara 50G. Vill skriva dessa 50G till en 60G SSD. Är det möjligt?
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> En fråga
<peyam> jag har betalt för hög hyra nu , undrar hur jag får tbx mina pengar
<maxjezy> tjenis penis allesammans!
<johanbr> goopen: för att klona ett körande system behöver du köra ett filsystem med stöd för snapshots (t.ex. btrfs) eller lvm
<johanbr> alternativt montera om den partitionen read-only och hoppas att inget viktigt kraschar
<goopen> johanbr, för visst kan man köra en shutdown utan att faktiskt bryta strömmen? Bara stänga ner systemet?
<goopen> just för att inget viktigt skall krasha
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-01
<recharge> morrn
<Barre> Hund: lite sent svar kanske, men ville du nått? :)
<nwe> bättre sent än aldrig =)
<Barre> någon som installerat 14.04 på en Proliant Gen9 server?
<andol> Barre: Nej, men då RHEL 6.5 installerar utan problem så tycker man ju att Ubuntu 14.04 borde ha tillräckligt ny kärna?
<andol> Kärnar som följer med RHEL 6.4 verkade dock inte ha fullt hårdvarustöd.
<Barre> andol: mm.. tack, jag vet, men det är dock en specifik Ubuntu-relaterad fråga kring installationen jag skulle behöva få svar på. Hade hoppats på att slippa göra installationen själv p.g.a. av tidsbrist :)
<andol> Ah
<andol> Barre: Fast att installera Ubuntu 14.04 är ju ett rent nöje, så gör du ju gärna utanför arbetstid? :-)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> andol: hahaha... eller hur...
<Hund> Barre: Det löste sig.
<Barre> Hund: \o/
 * Barre is helping by staying away
<Linda^> Barre: Tänk om du kunde lösa världsproblem på det viset också :P
<Barre> det vore nått
<ewook> Då vore alla världsproblem redan lösta :).
<andol> ewook: Japp, bara att bura in Barre, så att vi är säker på att han håller sig ur vägen.
<ewook> hehe.
<Peyam> Farbror Peyam här- ställ era linuxrelaterade frågor. Endast komplicerade frågor besvaras
<Oteknisk> Hej! Någon här?
<hplc> hur får jag en lite tydligare muspekare?, som t.ex en svagt gul cirkel runt min cursor typ?
<Peyam> vad kör du för distro?
<Peyam> unity? googla det isf
<Barre> Peyam: unity är ingen distro och "googla det" är inget svar.
<Peyam> jag syftade på vilken derivativ han använde
<Peyam> orkade inte skriva Ubuntu med unity
<Peyam> och googla det är väl ett svar.
<hplc> ubuntu 14
<hplc> har googlat
<hplc> samma som man ser i screecasting typ
<hplc> fast mer för att jag tydligare ska se var den e
<hplc> efter hjärnblödningen kan synen "tappa fokus" / bli suddig / dubbelseende, eller en kombination.......
<hplc> och just färgade cirklar hjälper mig
<Otekniske> Någon här?
<hplc> varje nyckel fick ett sånt där plast-ring i olika färger, blå nyckel, svart nyckel osv, fungerar fint, och idén med gulringad bakgrund till muspekare kom frpn youtube-tutorials
<Otekniske> vad/vem är <hplc?< Är det en riktig människa eller ett program? som skriver här i chatten? i alla fall jag är ny på sidan, och brukar inte skriva i chatter så ursäkta om jag verkar korkad. Är också ny på linux, har bara användt windows innan och är oteknisk av mig, så hade varit jättetacksam ifall någon kunde hjälpa mig att förstå grunden i Linux/ubuntu. Måste man hela tiden skriva in saker i terminal/er fö
<hplc> njae, i modern ubuntu är terminalen inget krav, men man upptäcker snabbt fördelarna med den
<hplc> det som KAN göras genom att svepa muspekaren kors och tvärs och klicka, kan man efter ett tag göra på en tiondel av tiden i terminalen (när fingrarna blivit vana)
<Otekniske> Jag förstår tex inte begrepp och innebörd av sudo, apt ect.. Jag läste en unbuntu-hjälp guidien i datorn, och då insåg jag att man kunde skriva in sudo ufw enable för att tydligen kunna sätta igång en inbyggd brandvägg. Sedan gick jag in på clamav.net för att instelllera anitvirus program men då komm detfram en kod som man verkar ska skriva in i någon som heter apt, behöver jag installera apt innan jag kan insta
<Otekniske> er unbuntu
<Otekniske> oj såg precis att någon svarade.. trodde hplc var någon slags bot eller vad det heter, men du är en använadre här på sidan? :)
<hplc> sudo betyder att man (tillfälligt) begär högre rättigheter, nödvändigt så fort du ska ändra nåt som du INTE är ägare till
<hplc> jo
<hplc> :)
<hplc> "apt-get install"  betyder att man begär att nåt ska installeras, och det är nåt som KRÄVER sudo
<hplc> så installation av, säg webbläsaren chromiun bril då: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<hplc> vet man inte hur något stavas trycker man snabbt två gånger på TAB tangenten, dom "dubbelriktade pilarna" längst till vänster på tangentbordet, så fylls alla möjliga förslag i
<Otekniske> ok :) ursäkta om jag verkar trög :) sov typ 1 timme inatt plus att jag är febrig, så har lite svårt att ta saker just nu.. jag började bekanta mig med linux igår och blev jäkligt irretard när jag inte fattar något, nätet har krånglat så har vair lite svårt att googla.
<Otekniske> jobbar du förresten här på sidan?
<hplc> näe
<Otekniske> eller jobbbar är kanske fel ord, men är du typ moderator eller vad det heter på den här sidan?
<Otekniske> ok
<hplc> också här med frågor :)
<Otekniske> heter du hplc eller är det min dator som vissar chatten konstigt?
<hplc> jo kallar mig det
<Otekniske> ok, var ingen pick till ditt nickname, bara undra så att chatten visar sig rätt för mig. Du skrev innan : varje nyckel fick ett sånt där plast-ring i olika färger, blå nyckel, svart nyckel osv, fungerar fint, och idén med gulringad bakgrund till muspekare kom frpn youtube-tutorials, så trodde du var någon slags bot, för kändes inte som du chattade med mig och det är väl bara vi 2 här inne på sidan?
<Otekniske> är en lista där till höger med massa namn men antar de inte är inloggade?
<hplc> jag tror att det finns 59 pers här, men alla inaktiva just nu
<Otekniske> ok. Kan man få chatten att visas i färg?
<hplc> hänger helt på om ditt IRC program tillåter det, många tillåter egen färgsättning, men nästan aldrig det programmet som följer med i installationen
<Otekniske> ok känns lättare senare om många är inne samtidigt i chatten. Är som sagt febrig så har lite svårt att fokusera på skärmen. Annars är du väldigt insatt i linux/ubuntu? Jag får en känsla av att sådanna som mig inte rikrigt platsar här i chatten? känns som jag har för mycket nybörjare frågor, jag förstår liksom inte grunden i unbuntu, får en känsla av att de flesta är experter här på sidan :)
<hplc> nej, alla platsar här, och hur många som är aktiva varierar, tid på dygnet, helg / vardag etc
<Otekniske> min dator gick sönder typ i mars, så fick jag låna en dator härromdagen av en vän, så där av använder jag linux nu. Jag är rätt nojig av mig och vill gärna ha ett os som är säkert, och min vän menade att linux är mycket mer säkrare än windows, stämmer det?
<Otekniske> så har lite internet abstinnens nu när jag inte använt internet typ alls på 3 månader. Men vill gärna känna att jag kan surfa säkert. Räcker det med att ha igång branväggen om jag ska surfa med ubuntu?
<hplc> historiskt så verkar det vara sant, men det är extremt känsligt att tala om, människor blir ursinniga när dom försvarar "sitt" operativsystem
<Otekniske> eller behöver använda ett antivirus program och /eller något annat?
<Otekniske> ok
<hplc> antivirus finns inte till linux, för virus finns inte till linux
<Otekniske> Är ubuntu/linux säkrare för att system är säkrare eller för att färre använder linux så intresset för att sabotera för linux använder är inte lika stort?
<Otekniske> ok trodde det var en myt att det inte fanns virus till linux
<hplc> nja, virus finns inte, däremot "rootkits" ett annat sorts hot
<hplc> därför krävs sudo
<hplc> för att man själv alltid använder lägsta möjliga behörighet
<hplc> så ett "virus" kommer ingenstans, för det har inte större rättigheter än man själv
<Otekniske> sorry min dåliga forumlering :) jag har väl en tedens att kalla allt skit man få för virus :)
<Otekniske> jag är lite dålig på skillnader som virus, trojaner rootkits och så :) Men om man säger så.. Kan jag från scratch..( jag har bara skrivit in i terminalen.: sudo ufw enable) tex porrsurfa säkert, eller måste jag åta mig massa säkertsåtgädder och skriva in saker i terminaler för att kunna surfa säkert?
<hplc> hemanändare av windows, är ALLTID administratör, dom behöver inte skriva nåt för att få göra saker, dom har alla rättigheter
<hplc> nja
<hplc> man bör nog använda Firefox, med tillägget NoScript
<Otekniske> sorry vet förresten inte hur  gammal du är, så kanske är olämpligt att nämna porr, men antog att du är minst 18
<hplc> jo ....och lite till, ungefär 20 år till :D
<Otekniske> ah. det känner jag till, tänkte faktist lägga till noscript.. funkar porrsidor på att kolla på då?
<hplc> ja
<hplc> men man blockera alla ondsinta scipt och skräp
<hplc> script*
<Otekniske> ok skönt :) hade känns fel att prata om porr om du typ var 10 år. är själv 20-25 år, så antar oftast att folk är vuxna :)
<Otekniske> kan du tipsa om annat tillägg till firefox?
<hplc> ibland kan NoScript stänga av videofunktionen på sidan, men då kan man selektivt tillåta enbart det som behövs, och fortsätta låsa ute scripts
<hplc> noscript och adblock plus är de jag föredrar
<Otekniske> jag hittade denna guiden på flashback. Verkar som användare .chloe är typ itteknikser eller någo så verkar som han vet vad han pratar om : https://www.flashback.org/t2251294
<Otekniske> anväder adblock :)
<gusnan> Jag kan tipsa om detta angående denna diskussion: http://www.cnet.com/news/mozilla-officially-kicks-off-ads-in-firefox/
<Otekniske> fast jag anänvder adblock edge
<hplc> såg att klockan e nästan 8, dags att duscha och iväg till affären, away for now
<Otekniske> hej gusnan! tack för länken
<Otekniske> ok hplc tack för hjälpen
<gusnan> Den är nog inte aktuell _ännu_, men det kan vara värt att tänka över vad man surfar om man använder Firefox i framtiden...
<gusnan> Och jag vet inte om Firefox i Ubuntu kommer att vara lastad med ads...
<Otekniske> jMikul Gusnan han inte fråga hplc det, men är clamav helt onödig att installera som jag hade tänkt göra?
<Otekniske> eller kan jag skippa antivris när jag anänvder ubuntu?
<Otekniske> får ursäkta att jag skriver som en kratta. Skriver på en mini pc och har förstora fingrar samtigdigt  som inte sov något inatt och har feber så har lite svårt att fokusera
<gusnan> Otekniske: Jag skulle säga nej, med reservationen att OM du har ett nätverk med windows-maskiner så kan det vara vettigt.
<Otekniske> Är oteknisk av mig och har hela tiden innan använt windows, så har ingen erfarenhet av linux... är min andra dag jag sitter med linux.. svår som fan igår när jag inte förstår på mig linux :)
<Otekniske> hur menardu med nätverk? här hemma i vårt hushåll så sitter jag med en dator med ubuntu och en annan sitter med en windows dator, vi delar på samma router.. har vi då ett nätverk med windows datorer?
<Otekniske> har typ inte haft en dator på 3 månader så har inte direkt surfat något under 3 månader så har lite abstines så känner jag egentligen inte orkar ställa in massa komplicerade inställningar.. jag hittade en vettig guide för ett säkert linux på flashback: https://www.flashback.org/t2251294  är denna guiden bra, eller overkill?
<gusnan> Nja - Jag antar att du har virusskydd på windows-maskinen, då räcker det.
<Otekniske> killen som har skrivet guiden jobbar väl med it, men är som sagt kanske overkill
<Otekniske> jag vet fakist inte. Jag  bor forttfarande hemma och det är min morsas kille som har dator och vi är inte direkt vänner så har ingen aning om han virusskydd
<Otekniske> Är arbetslös just nu , men när jag får mer cash tänkte jag köpa en dator och bara köra windows, men vill ha något att  surfa med så länge.. är egenligen min morsa som ska använda den här dator, så vill inte få in massa skadlig kod i dator
<Otekniske> Vi fick /fick låna datorn av en vän, så blev liksom lite intvingad i ubuntu :)
<Otekniske> Men firefox tillägg är bra ifall man vill ha en säkrar ubuntu? som noscript, adlock edge?
<gusnan> Absolut.
<Otekniske> känns som det finns så mycket man kan göra, för att säkra dator. Vet inte om du kollade igenom flashback länken, men är det overkill att göra alla de åtgärderna?
<Otekniske> samma användare har även gjort en guide till firefox tillägg och hur man gör firefox säkrare: https://www.flashback.org/t2251072
<gusnan> VÄLDIGT mycket overkill. Men iom att linux används till i princip allt - e-postservrar, webbservrar förutom persondatorer så är det mycket man kan göra för säkerheten. Den sidan verkar ta upp lite allt möjligt...
<gusnan> Om du bara använder datorn som surfdator klarar du dig garanterat bra utan några speciella insatser.
<Otekniske> vad menar du med surfdator?
<gusnan> En dator som du bara surfar med.
<Otekniske> jag laddar aldrig ner saker.. men strömmar  gärna film, serie, porr.. typ swefilmer, dreamfilmer, pornhub.. räcker då adblock program och den inbyggda brandväggen som jag startade genom att trycka i terminalen: sudo ufw enable?
<gusnan> Ja.
<Otekniske> ok. Någon nämde innan noscript, även jag har läst om det.. det hjälper väl okcså men då blir väl många sidor oförbrukbara?
<gusnan> Noscript (och adblock) tar bort reklam, men det är ju inte säkerhetsrelaterat - OM du nu inte gör nåt skitkorkat som att köra webbläsaren som root eller dyl...
<Otekniske> sitter inte mycket skadlig kod i ads då? alltså om man trycker på reklamen? eller det kanske tillomed räcker att man går in på en sida som har ads som har infekteras?
<Otekniske> sorry om jag verkar paranoid men är som sagt inte alls teknisk insatt
<Otekniske> jag tänkte ändå nog installera detta från clamav.net : http://www.clamav.net/download.html#otherversions är det bara att skriva in detta ui terminalen? eller måste jag installera detta som kallas apt? jag fattar inte om jag har apt från början installerat i ubuntu
<gusnan> apt har du garanterat installerat. Vet inte hur clamav rekommenderas att installera i Ubuntu dock. Någon annan? Själv skulle jag säga att det är onödigt.
<gusnan> Jag hade kollat i Programcentralen som du nog hittar i någon meny först, där kanske du kan hitta någon clamav.
<Otekniske> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/144 jag hittade detta på subuntu-se.org.. Jag ogillar att man måste knappa in själv sp mycket i terminaler.. är det mycket sådant i ubuntu? här i länken står det om ta bort / lägg till programmen förstår inte hur man tarfram det eller installerar den funktionen?
<Otekniske> jag känner verkligen att jag får be om  ursäkta för min frågor, känner mig verkligen traggig :)
<gusnan> Om du kör en vanlig Ubuntu kan du trycka på ubuntu-loggan uppe till vänster, och då får du fram en sökruta.
<gusnan> (Jag har inte ubuntu framför mig, så om jag säger fel får någon rätta mig...)
<Otekniske> jag är liksom lite rädd att jag knappaer in fel på något sätt i terminaler och sedan får besvära min vän som gav mig/lånade ut dator och fråga honom och att han får åtgärda det jag har fuckat up :)
<Otekniske> i windows kan man ju tex gå in i kontrollpanel eller vad den nu heter och få upp program som man kan tabort eller lägga till.. jag hittar inget liknade här i unbuntu
<Otekniske> program*
<gusnan> sök efter "Programcentralen"
<Otekniske> ursäkta jag svara segt. dator sega. jo har hittat prograncentralen. sökta på clamav. fanns lite saker man kunde installera där.
<Otekniske> Ä det alltid bäst att gå via programcentralen när man installera saker?
<Otekniske> i alla fall tack för hjälpen. Får försöka mig att sätta mig in mer i ubuntu imorgon är jag känner mig friskare, men skönt att veta att ubuntu är rätt säkert från början, så att man kan surfa något utan att behöva oroa sig jättemycket. Är  förresten Ubuntu lättast att lära sig när det gäller linux?
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-02
<jober> Finns det någon admin i denna kanal? Eller någon som hanterar nätet för ubuntu-se.org ?
<Hund> jober: Har du problem med något?
<Barre> Hund: jag tror jober sitter på ett ComHem-nät, de som gör det har nämligen problem med att nå http://ubuntu-se.org/
<Hund> Barre: Ah!
<Hund> Är det inte dags för ComHem att lägga ner snart? :P
<Barre> jober: om det är det så är det inte mycket vi kan göra från vårt håll, läs vad de andra har för problem på mailing-listan https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/2015-May/thread.html#6313
<Linda^> Barre: Varför skulle folk med Comhem-nät ha problem med att nå den sidan? :o Jag har inte problem med det. /Comhem-kund
<Barre> Linda^: jag vet inte, hade jag vetat vad det berodde på så hade jag talat om det för ComHem :)
<Barre> vars har jag tänkt fel här då? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11525104/
<Linda^> Det enda comhem har ställt till med för mig är att stänga av nätet utan förvarning på grund av "underhåll bla bla" :<<< Annars har jag faktiskt aldrig haft problem med dom :o
<Linda^> Och får ut mer än vad jag betalar för :P
<Amoz> Barre, vad ska du göra?
<Barre> Amoz: nevermind, jag missade att jag inte behövde maska.. en tankevurpa bara :)
<Mr> Hejsan! Någon här?
<Otekniske> Hej! Någon här?
<Hund> Kanske. :P
<Linda^> Bara en hund.
<Otekniske> Gött :) Hund.. Medlem/admin från swedroid? :)
<Hund> Det är jag. :P
<Otekniske> ok :) är  inte medlem på swedorid, men har läst där prediodvis mycket, så kom tänka på swedroid när jag såg ditt nick :)
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Jag är överallt!
<Otekniske> i alla fall, har ett problem som egentyligen kanske inte är ubuntu relelterat men hoppas di eller Linda eller någon annan kan hjälpa mig..
<Hund> Det är bara att fråga på det.
<Otekniske> Jag är ny  när det gäller ubuntu och linux, har  bara användt windows innan, och är oteknisk av mig.. behöver man något antivirs program till lunux/ubuntu? jag tycker det känns krångligt med terminaler och så så har bara satt igång brandvägg men inte installerat något något antivirus program.. behövs det?
<Hund> Nope. Det behövs inte.
<Hund> Se till att installera paket från programcentralen och tredjepartskällor som du vet att du kan lita.
<Otekniske> ursäkta förresten att jag skriver lite otydligt kanske.. har dryckit lite ochs kriver på en mini pc så är litge svårt att sklriva  rätt :)
<Hund> Och då menar jag vet, inte tror. För det gör man i kyrkan. :P
<Hund> haha
<Otekniske> ok
<Otekniske> hehe tro kyrkan brukar jag säga :) i alla fall vad menar du med paket?
<Otekniske> jag installerar uppdateringar när de kommer, men antar det är välk säkert?
<Hund> Ajjemen.
<Hund> Allt som kommer från Ubuntu och det som rekomenderas av Ubuntu är säkert.
<Otekniske> har skrivit in i terminael: sudo ufw enagle och lagt in gufw från programcentralen, annars har jag inte gjort något annat.. har haft linux typ i 3 dagar, så har inte hunnit så mycket mr :)
<Hund> Du behöver ju inte använda terminalen om du inte vill.
<Hund> Iaf inte för att installera program.
<Otekniske> tänkte lägga in clamav och/eller clamtk, men tycker det känns så krånlgit med terminel, så är räff att jag skriver in fel och sabbar datorn på något sätt
<Linda^> Otekniske: du kan ju söka efter program och annat i programcentralen/software manager osv. Istället för att installera något random från någon oseriös sida typ :P
<Hund> Enda orsaken till att man vill ha antivirusprogram i Linux är om du hostar egen mailserver eller skickar mycket osäkra filer till Windows-användare. Men å andra sidan får dom väl skylla sig själv som kör Windows. ;)
<Linda^> Jag hade inte ens antivirus på windows :P
<Linda^> bara mina syskon och min pappa som behöver sånt :P
<Otekniske> ok :)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> På Windows hade jag kört med något skydd.
<Otekniske> daredevil Linda ;)
<Hund> Windows fungerar ju helt annorlunda än Linux.
<Hund> Jag litar inte på Windows för 5 öre.
<Otekniske> själv är jag väldigt paranoid och oteknisk.. kanske därav jag är så jäkla paranoid och nojig :)
<Linda^> Hund: har det på min surface, men just den här datorn hade jag inte nåt AV :p
<Otekniske> jag laddade ner clamtk från programbutik eller vad fan det heter.. men känns inte som den gör ett skit :)
<Linda^> vad är det?
<Hund> Annars brukar man bli mer paranoid ju mer man lär sig om datorer och säkerhet.
<Otekniske> clamtk?
<Linda^> ja
<Hund> AV AFAIK.
<Linda^> jaha
<Otekniske> vad jag förstått linda så är det ett antivirusprogram, men hund vet kanske bättre än jag(mig
<Linda^> jag tänkte just skriva att jag inte ens vet vad det finns för AV för linux :P
<Otekniske> ok :)
<Linda^> bättre än jag var korrekt btw. Stryk "mig" :P
<Hund> Va? :P
<Otekniske> ok :) fan hade aldrig sådanna gramitiska problem när jag var ung.. har kommit på senare år :)
<Linda^> "men hund vet kandke bättre än jag"
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Det kommer inte med alkoholen då? :P
<Linda^> Otekniske: haha, det är internet som förstör allt!
<Otekniske> eller ung och ung är 20-25 :) men i alla fallm skyller på biran :P
<Linda^> Nästan ingen kan stava korrekt nu för tiden :P
<Otekniske> jo precis hund;)
<Linda^> Alkholen är ingen ursäkt. Skärp er! :P
<Linda^> Nej nu går jag och tar en dusch. Ciao
<Otekniske> sorry mitt lminne är lite kort nu.. så räcker med typ bra firefox tilläg.. kan skippa clamav/tk och annat sådant? :)
<Otekniske> ciao linda :)
<Hund> Vågar du det efter 22 då? :P
<Linda^> Jadå :P
<Hund> Yes. Gör så Otekniske.
<Hund> Linda^: haha
<Otekniske> min dator pajade i mars.. så har typ bara haft dator och internet de senaste 3 dagarna.. så har intrernet abstines :)
<Linda^> det är när det närmat sig midnatt som jag hellre avstår :P Vill inte få klagomål det första jag får när jag flyttat in här haha
<Hund> :D
<Otekniske> på tal om detr därav av jag gick in här igen.. var här igår i chatten.. jag har installerat noscript i firefox.. är det bra? känns som det fuckar upp allt?
<Hund> Jo nog fuckar det upp allt. Men på ett bra sätt.
<Otekniske> jag läste på flashback att det skulle vara säkert at tsurfa med, mens känns ju fan som jag inte kan titta på några videos nu? :)
<Hund> Jag kör med NoScript.
<Otekniske> ok, kan du kolla video?
<Hund> Fördelen med NS är att det blokerar alla skripts. Så att det är du som måste vitlista skripts och domäner som du litar på.
<Hund> Det är ju lite jobbigt att surfa då det oftast inte bara flyter på så att säga. Men är du mån om säkerheten och lite paranoid är det ypperligt tillägg som är väl värt besväret.
<Hund> Du måste tillåta videon att köras.
<Otekniske> ok. Grejen är att jag är rätt nojig av mig. bor fortfarande hemma, och delar just nu dator med morsan..  Jag vill kunna kolla youtube, porrsurfa och surfa rent lite allmänt, men med noscript verkar det som jag inte kan kolla några video. Jag vil likson inte då skit i dator ifall morsan ska handla eller kolla mail eller göra något annat känsligt på nätet
<Otekniske> hur gör jag det?
<Otekniske> förresten ursäkta om jag nämnde det där med porren, men antar du är minst 18?
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det är lugnt.
<Otekniske> känns fel att prata om porr ifall du hjade varit en unge
<Hund> Du borde ha en liten NoScript-ikon någonstans.
<Hund> Jag är förmodligen äldre än dig.
<Otekniske> jo det har jag
<Otekniske> ok :) är sjäv 20-25 år
<Hund> Om du klickar på den ser du vad den blokerat.
 * Hund är +30 år.
<Otekniske> kan inte rikigt se vad den blockerat.. du får ursäkta mig vet inte om det beror på ölen eller om jag bara är lite korkad men hitter inget sådant.. Men att jag inyte kan gå in på pornhub.com eller youtube, eller bangbros beror inte det på att nosript förbjuder javasprit?
<Otekniske> är javasrpit något dåligt att köra? ursäkta att mina frågor är så dumma
<Hund> Mjae.
<Hund> Det kan ju missbrukas.
<Hund> Men om du går in på tex Youtube och klickar på NoScript-ikonen står det väl "Allow Youtube.com"?
<Otekniske> när jag läst runtpå nätet bla flashback, så har jag fått inrtycket av att porrsurfing är säkrare med noscript, men känns juy som det är omöjligt att porrsurfa med noscriopt.. eller är det bara det att ifall man skulle vidarskickas till en anna sida så blocker Ns den sida?
<Otekniske> youtubeär vitlistrad från början
<Otekniske> är vitlistad från början*
<Hund> Den blockerar sådant med. Men en dator är ju inte säkrare än vad användaren gör den. Bara för att man har 'skyddat' sig kan man ju inte bete sig hur som helst på internet.
<Hund> Ah.
<Hund> Om du shift-klickar på domänen så kommer du till lite länkar som kan ge mer info om den domänen.
<Otekniske> Men om jag har igång noscript, så kan jag räkna med att 100 procent av videos  inte kan ses?
<Hund> Så länge du inte tillåter dom.
<Otekniske> ok. Men jag som vill porrsurfa, kan jagf tillåta sidor som pornhub.com, xhamster.com, redtube eller löper jag då en stor säkerhetsrisk? jag hart som sagt inget antivirsprogram bara en brandvägg i dator och i reutern.. tror jag
<Otekniske> sorry jag låter som en porrgalning men hatr inte porrsurfat sedan daorn gick sönder för typ 3 månader sen :)
<Hund> Jag antar att det är välkända sidor så det borde inte vara någon fara att surfa på dom.
<Hund> haha
<Otekniske> ok :) jag är som sagt välifr nojig av mig... var för några år sedan hos en pshykolog som sa jag led av ocd de, så är rätt nojig av mig eller vad man nu ska kalla det
<Otekniske> jag ttänlte inte kolla mail och göra bankärende och så med datorn, men bir som sagt hemma så delar dator med morsan så vill inyte hon ska få virus och likande i datorn
<Hund> Det ska inte vara någon fara.
<Otekniske> förssten jag anäcnwer också dessa tilläggen.. adblock plus, better privacy, coockie monster, ghostery, https everwhere, useragent, recuset policy.. är det bra tillägg, eller overlill?
<Otekniske> återigen ledesn jag skriver så otyligt
<Otekniske> hoppasmdu förstår vad jagf menar i alla fall
<Hund> Jag har inte stenkoll på alla. Men jag tror några av dom gör samma sak.
<Otekniske> ok, men ingen av de andra tilläggen fuckar up NS?
<Otekniske> har för mig jag läste någonstanns att adblock kunde fucka up NS?
<Otekniske> förrsten du som kan android.. kan man lägga in ubuntu, i vilken android mobil som helst?
<Hund> Det ska inte påverka NoScript.
<Hund> Det är väl bara några Nexus-enheter det går att installera Ubuntu på.
<Otekniske> Annars någon annan här inte som kan förklara för mig varför alla säge att linux är säkrare än windows... beror det på att färre använder linux, så intesset inte ör lika stort att sabbotera för linux elle är linux säkrare som os överhuvutaget?
<Otekniske> ok
<Otekniske> troode det gick på alla kanske... ubuntu mobilen säljs väl inte i sverige förresten?
<Hund> Linux är annorlunda uppbyggt. Men som jag sa är inte en dator säkrare än vad användaren gör den.
<Otekniske> ok
<Otekniske> android förresten byggerr det på linux?
<Hund> Yes
<Otekniske> förrsten om man porrsurfar.. borde man unvika att köra via flash och bara via html5 eller vad det heter?
<Linda^> herregud
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> Otekniske: porrsurfa inte!
<Otekniske> Det är inget alternativ LInda :)
<Otekniske> vad finns deet liksomn annars att göra på nätet LInda :)
<Linda^> Prata med oss!
<Linda^> (duh).
<Otekniske> sant :)
<Linda^> Hur gammal sa du att du var?
<Otekniske> 20-25 hur så då? :)
<Linda^> Jag undrar bara.
<Otekniske> själv då?
<Linda^> En 20-åring skiljer sig rätt mycket rent mentalt från en 25-åring. Varför kan du inte bara säga din ålder?
<Linda^> Men visst, jag är mellan 0 och 99
<Otekniske> det var som fan :) vette fan har alltid varit nojig och mån om min integritet.. men visst om du så gärna vill veta så är jag 24
<Otekniske> tycker dock att 20-25 är lite mer konkret än 0-99 ;)
<Linda^> Men ändå inte.
<Otekniske> jag känner mig idag ungefär som när jag var 20 år :)
<Otekniske> ok
<Linda^> du är fortfarande hemlig även om du säger din ålder.
<Linda^> vet du hur många 24-åringar det bor i Sverige? Som är otekniska?
<Otekniske> josant, men är väl som sgt lite parnoid av mig
<Otekniske> har som sagt som innan harsagts i chatten, blivit diagaonerad OCD så är väl ovanligt försiktig av mig.
<Otekniske> förrsten Linda kan man få chatten i färg?
<Linda^> Ja
<Linda^> Jag vet inte ens vad du använder för klient
<Linda^> men ingenting är väl omöjligt.
<Otekniske> klient? behöbver jag ladda ner något i ubuntuprogeamcenralen?
<Linda^> va?
<Linda^> vad använder du för att "chatta"?
<Linda^> någon klient antar jag?
<Linda^> en ircklient då.
<Linda^> Så kan det gå
<Linda^> web..
<hplc> kan man "flytta" en terminal-flik till virtuellt desktop 2?
<hplc> eller ja, från "workspace" 1 till workspace 2
<hplc> ....det känns som om man deltog i en riksdagsdebatt, hälften av stolarna är tomma, hälften av de närvarande sover, några petar på sin smartphone och resten funderar på vad det blir till middag
<Linda^> I det här fallet tror jag snarare folk har gått och lagt sig.
<hplc> *suck*
<hplc> det är ensamt som nattmänniska
<Linda^> Jag vet hur det känns!
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-03
<Hund>  /window splitv
<Hund>  /window splith
<Linda^> Hund: kanske med ett mindre mellanslag i början? :p
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag tänkte inte ens på vilken buffer jag satt på. :P
<NeverW8> Gäsp..
<Linda^> gäsp indeed
<NeverW8> Linda^: inte jobbat inat eller?
<Linda^> nä
<NeverW8> Första gången på länge så sov jag 10 timmar inatt, brukar alltid sova dåligt, nu sov jag för länge istälet
<Linda^> Det är väl typiskt.
<Linda^> Jag sov igår senast.
<Linda^> Har försökt sova sen inatt.
<NeverW8> Well, tack linda för du gav mig dina timmars sömn :P
<Linda^> NeverW8: Du menar att du stal dom och att det är därför jag inte kunnat sova? Varit vaken sen 16 ungefär igår.. :<<
<Hund> NeverW8 snodde säkert mina timmar med den busen!
<Linda^> Vilken jävla tjuv
<Hund> Jag sov typ 1 timme inatt. Somnade toksent på morgonkvisten och 2-3 timmar senare knackar målaren på.
<Linda^> fint det
<Hund> Mjae.
<Linda^> Funderar på att traska iväg till apoteket
<Linda^> jobbigt att klä på sig bara
<Linda^> haha :(
<Linda^> dagens i-landsproblem
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det borde finnas nå typ spray för dom dagar man inte orkar klä på sig.
<Linda^> deo? :D
<Hund> haha
<Linda^> eller jaha
<Linda^> klä sig
<Hund> Deo döljer inte så mycket.
<Linda^> läste typ duschar.. jag är fan för trött
<Hund> Det skulle iofs inte färg göra heller.
<Hund> haha
<Linda^> mja.. gör du det snyggt så kan det funka!
<Linda^> såg nåt klipp om en tjej som fick målade jeans på sig. Alltså bara färg, inget tyg.
<Linda^> och inte många vände sig om när dom filma henne gå bland folk :P
<Hund> Kan tänkas. :P
<Linda^> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TadUMYgCGs8
<Hund> Hjärnar ser ju det man vill/förväntar sig.
<Linda^> ja så måla på dig ett par jeans :P
<NeverW8> Linda^: ska du jobba nu inatt?
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Kanske skulle testa det själv. :P
<NeverW8> kan tänka mig att jag vill sova länge igen, så om jag kan sno dina timmar.. tillsammans med Hund 's timmar också
<NeverW8> det vore bra
<Linda^> Hund: kolla vid 2:15
<Linda^> NeverW8: Det lär du märka!
 * NeverW8 bor bredvid Linda^ 
<Linda^> NeverW8: O.o
<NeverW8> o.0
<Hund> haha
<Linda^> Det vore iofs ballt med en ircare som granne. Jag undrar om nån av mina grannar ircar :o
<Hund> Observant tjej. :P
<Linda^> Jag är för ny här.. känner ingen :o
<Linda^> Hund: kolla slutet också.. :D
<NeverW8> Linda^: vilket område bor du i? :P säg inte typ kiruna..
<Linda^> NeverW8: haha, men det borde ju du veta om du bor brevid.
<NeverW8> jag...jag har glömt bort?
<NeverW8> x)
<Linda^> ratsita dig själv!
<Linda^> Dagens ungdom alltså.
<NeverW8> *plottwist* Linda^ är en gammal gubbe som bor under min lägenhet..
<Linda^> fan vad folk ska plottwista mig i varenda kanal nu känns det som
<Linda^> Ka njag inte bara få vara Linda? :(
<NeverW8> nej.
<Hund> haha
<Linda^> How about Linda^?
<NeverW8> Man kan inte heta det
<NeverW8> Alldeles för nära till binda liksom.
<Linda^> Men durå
<Linda^> aldrig dubbel-v åtta
<NeverW8> assssssååå broschan
<NeverW8> Denna kanal har aldrig vart så aktiv mellan 08-12
<Linda^> Jaha, men förlåt då
<NeverW8> :D
<Linda^> NeverW8: Har du kommit på var du bor än? :P
<NeverW8> Sköndal :P
<Linda^> känner igen det. Är det stockholm?
<NeverW8> Yes
<Linda^> fan vad jag kan
<Linda^> har nog aldrig varit där dock
<NeverW8> sa ju att du bodde i kiruna..
<Linda^> Ja, du sa det
<Linda^> Men du sa aldrig att du hade rätt!
<NeverW8> Vart bor du då? tala Linda^ !
<Linda^> Vafan
<Linda^> Jag bor i Märsta
<Linda^> världens ände
<NeverW8> :O
<Linda^> :o
<NeverW8> Tar märsta pendeln varje morgon, dock inte till märsta
<Linda^> jag med, dock till märsta
<Linda^> när jag slutat nattpasset
<NeverW8> Säkert du som tafsade på mig på tåget igår..
<Linda^> det är iofs inte varje morgon.. haha
<Linda^> Ja, säkert. Fast jag åkte inte tåg igår.
<Linda^> Men det hade helt klart kunnat vara jag!
<NeverW8> DÃ¥ var det Hund
<Linda^> Om jag vore en sån som tafsar på främmande människor :p
<Spookan> Det var jag!
<NeverW8> lol
<Linda^> NeverW8: hur långt åker du med pendeln då?
<NeverW8> Linda^: från älsjö till helenelund
<Linda^> Ahaja
<Linda^> Jag ska till nästan helenelund idag
<Spookan> Älskar 14:isar så kunde inte låta bli :P
<NeverW8> :P
<Linda^> NeverW8 är ju en 8-is
<Linda^> seruväl
<NeverW8> Well jobbar man i kista så
<Linda^> NeverW8: Jaha, du tar buss till kista från helenelund?
<Linda^> vilken jävla omväg haha
<NeverW8> Nä jag går
<NeverW8> tar 10 minuter typ
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> jaha
<NeverW8> :P
<Linda^> jag kan fan inte geografin
<Linda^> tänkte att helenlund är typ granne med sollentuna?
<Linda^> och från sollentuna tar fan bussen 20 minuter typ till kista
<NeverW8> Mjo
<NeverW8> Linda^: kommer vara den där sl vakten som kollar mitt kort efter jag blippat..
<NeverW8> "du ser lite för ung ut för bla bla"
<Linda^> NeverW8: funny thing, du befann dig närmare mig innan jag flyttade, med andra ord :P
<Linda^> vänta, jag är ingen vakt haha
<NeverW8> JAHA, du som målar åt Hund ?
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> Jag är förvirrad
<NeverW8> You and me Linda^
<NeverW8> förvirrad är ordet
<NeverW8> Linda^: vad jobbar du som då?
<Linda^> NeverW8: Det är ju du som förvirrar både dig själv och mig. Jag jobbar som en IT-tönt. Och det gör säkert du med om du pendlar ända till Kista.
<NeverW8> Linda^: mjo jag jobbar som en system-it-tönt-admin
<Linda^> NeverW8: hah! Tönt!
<NeverW8> :D
<NeverW8> Linda^: 's ålder sjönk från 38 till 16
<NeverW8> I think we have something here.
<Linda^> najs
<Linda^> hela livet framför mig!
<NeverW8> börjar låta som en omegle/chatroulette konversation här inne
<NeverW8> A/S/L ????
<NeverW8> xD
<Linda^> Jag har aldrig chattat på omegle/chatroulette, så jag har noll koll. Men jag litar på dig! :P
<NeverW8> Sure :)
<Linda^> :)
<NeverW8> Ibland alltså.. perl autocomplete kan vara det bästa någonsin samt det absolut sämsta
<andreas__> hej jag undrar varför denna init.d-funktionen startar fyra instanser av min demon? http://pastebin.com/4t5SnUpP
<andreas__> jag har testat att kommentera bort "--test"-biten och då kör den två
<andreas__> eller rättare sagt, om jag kör start-stop-daemon med parametrarna i terminalen så startar den två
<andreas__> kommentera bort --test verkade starta fyra ändå :/
<andreas__> om någon vet så svara gärna, är online med en annan användare i kanalen :P
<NeverW8> Hmm, andreas___ kanske är så att den skapar init processen som har en slav eller något
<Amoz> hade han varit här hade jag frågat hur han vet att det är fyra instanser
<NeverW8> kanske är en bättre fråga..
<Amoz> tänker bara om han ser alla trådar i top eller liknande
<Amoz> och tror att det är fyra olika instanser som kör.
<molgrum> här är jag :)
<molgrum> jag körde ps ax
<Amoz> right. Ganska säker att den visar trådar
<Amoz> vilken daemon är det du försöker köra?
<molgrum> hmm, men det är lite konstigt att om jag kör sista raden i terminalen så startar den två, medan om jag kommenterar bort första raden så kör den fyra
<molgrum> kan jag kolla om det är trådar?
<Amoz> molgrum, kan du berätta vilken daemon det rör sig om?
<molgrum> nej tyvärr, tror inte det :/
<molgrum> i absoluta nödfall kan jag det..
<molgrum> jag kollade /proc/(pid)/exe och alla pekar på samma fil
<molgrum> om det nu hjälper
<NeverW8> H4|<|<3R T007zz
<Amoz> molgrum, men har du märkt nåt "fel" med detta förutom att det visas 4 processer?
<molgrum> Amoz: nej, det har jag inte. det är bara märkligt
<Amoz> molgrum, det du kan göra är att kolla om din daemon är trådad, dvs att den faktiskt ska ha flera processer/trådar igång
<Amoz> för i så fall är det ju väntat beteende
<molgrum> ah ok
<molgrum> ska googla
<molgrum> det ligger två st processer i top
<molgrum> så jag antar att de två extra är slavar
<molgrum> jag körde ps -eLf | grep och får en jäkla massa rader
<molgrum> det märkliga är att kör jag detta i terminalen så kommer två instanser upp, kör jag det via skriptet så kommer det fyra
<greenpug> hej. Är det nån som kan hjälpa mig att förstå varför min ubuntu 14.04 VPS har börjat att skapa /dev/null, /dev/urandom osv med felaktiga rättigheter (chmod 600 istället för 666) vid omstart?
<andol> greenpug: NÃ¥got OpenVZ:aktigt?
<greenpug> ja, det är det
<greenpug> verkar som några udev rules försvann i en uppdatering
<greenpug> (som behövs till openvz)
<andol> greenpug: Fast ifall det rör sig om openvz, styrs inte då /dev ifrån värdmaskinen snarare än innifrån din VPS?
<greenpug> ja, det stämmer nog
<greenpug> det kom plötsligt, så kan vara leverantören som ändrat något
<greenpug> en work-around som verkar funka är att lägga till en egen udev rules som sätter rätta värden
<greenpug> så här: /etc/udev/rules.d/50-fix-permissions.rules innehåller. SUBSYSTEM=="mem", KERNEL=="null|zero|full|random|urandom", MODE="0666"
<greenpug> tror du att det räcker eller att de kommer bidra till fler problem senare?
 * andol tycker det är lite jobbigt med OpenVZ-gäster, då man har något som beter sig nästan som en "riktig" maskin, bortsett ifrån när de inte gör de.
<greenpug> ja, speciellt när man inte vet vad som är orsaken
<sireorion> gokväll
<Linda^> tjo
<sireorion> läget Linda^ ?
<Linda^> är typ sjuk, men annars så.
<sireorion> låter inte så kul det
<Linda^> nä, är ju sällan skoj att va suk
<Linda^> sjuk
<sireorion> jo det e roligt att ha sky hög feber ....NOT
<sireorion> hehe
<sireorion> suk e det nåt man säger när man e förkyld?
<Linda^> inte febrik tack ohc lov.
<Linda^> hög, är det nåt man är när man har feber?
<Linda^> Jag rättade min felstavning. Du rättade inte din särskrivning. Don't let me get started..
<sireorion> hehe
<Linda^> En sjuk Linda är ingen kul Linda
<sireorion> men en sjuk linda innebär en linda som kan hjälpa en sireorion =)
<sireorion> Linda^, har du hållt på nåt me virtuella datorer såsom XEN eller VirtuelBOX
<NeverW8> Vet det fan vad man skulle gjort utan screen alltså
<NeverW8> på tal om inget och allt dvs, tack linux jesus
<sireorion> hehe NeverW8 ööh screen som i skärm?
<NeverW8> näääääää
<NeverW8> screen som i screen cli
<NeverW8> :D
<sireorion> du menar så'
<NeverW8> nu ska jag fixa ihop sista script och för denna server sen slagga, hej hopp
<sireorion> NeverW8, är du haj på virtuella datorer?
<NeverW8> sireorion: yes, men du får fråga mig imorgonnär jag är på jobbet
<NeverW8> :)
<NeverW8> hej
<sireorion> ok natti
<sireorion> så nu har jag osx 10.8 installerat
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-04
<NeverW8> gäsp
<K350> gimp fråga: Går det att växla från att se hela bilden och bara den markerad eområdet?
<Whiskey> Finns det något sätt att få fram en lista på alla genvägar i terminalen när man är i en mapp?
<Hund> Whiskey: Vilka genvägar tänker du på då? Genvägar till mappar?
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> jag har det :D
<Whiskey> find /home/me/this/* -type l ! -name 'this' ! -name 'that' ! -path '*/and/* :D
<Hund> Annars fungera väl ls?
<Whiskey> Hund, fick inte det att funka
<Hund> Whiskey: Då är jag inte helt hundra på vad du försöker göra.
<molgrum> hmm, i debian kör man systemctl daemon-reload (eller nåt liknande) när man modifierat skript i /etc/init.d. någon som vet vad ubuntus motsvarighet är?
<molgrum> aha, är det "reload"?
<molgrum> den refererar till initctl
<Hund> molgrum: Ubuntu kör väl med systemd nu också?
<larsemil> mm prisa gudarna!
<molgrum> mysko, på min 14.04.2 LTS så finns inte /lib/init/init-d-script men det finns på 15.04 här hemma
<molgrum> nån som kan dubbelkolla? :)
<molgrum> aha, den ligger i /lib/lsb/init-functions
<molgrum> nvm then :P
<sireorion> gokväll
<sireorion> någon som e insatt i virtuella maskiner
<sireorion> brb reboot
<sireorion> reboot
<sireorion> så tillbaka
<Linda^> Philip5: Hund har saknat dig!
<Philip5> Linda^: inte du då? :(
<Linda^> Philip5: Tydligen är det ju jag som kidnappat dig, så. nej? :P
<Philip5> kidnappat mig?
<Linda^> Ja, hunden trodde det.
<Philip5> jo det är klart. det är ju lätt att tro sånt om dig
<Linda^> haha va?
<Philip5> ja du sitter uppe om nätterna med bara irc som sällskap och så finns jag där... up for grabs...
<Linda^> Jag sov inatt skaru veta!
<Philip5> Linda^: säger du bara
<Hund> Philip5: Vad gör du nu för tiden när du inte är upptagen med din repo? :P
<Linda^> Philip5: :(
<Philip5> Hund: trakaserar Linda^
 * Linda^ tycker synd om sig själv (eftersom ingen annan gör det)
<Philip5> :P
<Linda^> Jag har ju gått och blivit sjuk och grejjer, så kommeru här och trakasserar också
<Philip5> nämen stackars liten
<Hund> haha
<Linda^> och hunden skrattar
<Hund> Jag skrattar åt Philip5. Allt kretsar inte kring dig. ;)
<Philip5> nä allt kretsar kring mig :)
<Linda^> hah!
<Hund> :D
<Linda^> du skrattar åt Philip5 som mobbar mig
<Linda^> så indirekt handlar det ju om mig
<Philip5> livets hjul
<Hund> Jag kom på det när jag skrev det man jag hoppades på att du inte skulle tänka på det. :P
<Philip5> men om Linda^ är sjuk så tycker jag inte det är mer än rätt att skratta åt henne
<Philip5> veka Linda^ ;P
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> fyfan
<Philip5> lyteskomik är den bästa komiken
<Philip5> snorlinda
 * Linda^ snorar på Philip5 
<Philip5> ajabaja
<Linda^> Så kan det gå
<Philip5> får nog sätta munkavle på dig
<Linda^> Jo, försöka går ju
<Linda^> fast jag snorar inte med munnen :)
<Hund> Du kanske dreglar när du ser Philip5.
<Hund> Nej, det här går inte. Jag måste sova! God natt på er!
<Philip5> Hund får sådana fantasier
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> han blir helt till sig
<Philip5> och hans psykiatriker har sagt att han måste sluta fantisera så
<Linda^> Stackars lilla hund
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-05
<Hund> Japp! Mycket synd om mig. :P
<NeverW8> För dem som snusar som Hund , köp för guds skull inte göteborgs rapé lime av misstag som jag gjorde, värsta skiten som finns..
<NeverW8> Well visst är det fredag..
<Spookan> yo!
<Amoz> oy!
<Hund> !oy
<NeverW8> Öl va?
<sireorion> godagens ==
<sireorion> letar efter en FTP client med gui
<Linda^> filezilla?
<sireorion> är den bra?
<Linda^> Den.. funkar
<Linda^> vad är en bra FTP-klient egentligen?
<sireorion> har den favoritfunktion på ftp servrar?
<sireorion> windows ftp client =)
<Linda^> vad menar du?
<sireorion> kan man spara serveradresser? som typ i favoriter eller dylikt
<Linda^> Jag antar det
<Linda^> du får testa
<Linda^> Jag har inte ftpat något på hundra år
<sireorion> Linda^, du e taskig du :D
<Linda^> Är jag väl inte. Gav dig ett tips. Men kan väl låta bli nästa gång.
<sireorion> ne du e goo du... hittade gamla irc loggar från hedenhös tid =)
<sireorion> du fanns med där
<Linda^> Oej
<Linda^> okej
<sireorion> Linda^, Här kommer en jävligt dum fråga. *.bz2 filer kan man installera på nåt sätt.. Har googlat och testat men får det inte att bli bra
<sireorion> fan jag kan inte utnyttja mina razer lurar i ubuntu...
<sireorion> eller finns det nåt sätt att installera dom på nåt mysko sätt
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-06
<sireorion> Kernel panic - not syncing attempted to kill the idle task!
<sireorion> va gör jag för fel?
<sireorion> kan man få grafisk miljö på 10,04 server
<lord4163> sireorion: Är den inte EOL?
<sireorion> EOL?7
<lord4163> sireorion: END OF LIFE ja. Alltså, du får inga uppdateringar längre.
<sireorion> kan inte installera nåt annat på servern
<sireorion> den e EOL
<lord4163> sireorion: Du kan ladda ner 14.04 gratis
<sireorion> men den får inte plats på en cdrom och jag har inte stöd för usb start
<lord4163> Den får plats på en vanlig CD skiva :)
<sireorion> ge mig adress
<lord4163> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<lord4163> 595MB
<sireorion> ok ok... men e det grafiskt på denna?
<sireorion> eller kan man installera de?
<lord4163> Ja det kan du välja medans du installerar
<sireorion> e det 32 bit eller 64?
<lord4163> men vet inte varför man skulle göra nånting sånt :P
<lord4163> sireorion: beror på vad du har för processor
<sireorion> 32 bit
<sireorion> pIII
<lord4163> Jaha en sån gammal :P
<lord4163> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-server-i386.iso.torrent
<sireorion> hedenhös gamla dator
<lord4163> ännu fler skäl till varför du inte bör installera en skrivbordsmiljö
<sireorion> ok
<lord4163> det tar bara resurser i onödan
<sireorion> men hur installerar man det grafiska?
<lord4163> Du väljer det när du installerar eller efter installationen kan du köra tasksel.
<lord4163> sireorion: du är lite egensinnig va?
<sireorion> japp
<sireorion> det e en gammal server som skall köras varm =)
<sireorion> en fråga iso brännare i ubuntu?
<sireorion> finns det inlagt från grund?
<lord4163> Ja i Desktop versionen finns det en applikation som heter Brasero.
<lord4163> och Transmission - en bittorrent klient som du kan använda till att ladda ner Ubuntu.
<sireorion> bränner ut den nu
<lord4163> fiber? :P
<sireorion> jap
<sireorion> 1.5 min nerladd
<lord4163> Najs, sitter här med 8Mbit ADSL :P
<sireorion> 100 100 här
<sireorion> men på 10-04 hur skriver man för grafisk miljö?
<sireorion> apt-get install gnome?
<lord4163> sireorion: tasksel
<lord4163> sedan kan du ta lubuntu desktop
<lord4163> eller xubuntu kanske bara finns
<sireorion> installerar nu
<sireorion> 906 filer hämtas 1 min
<sireorion> lord4163, HJÄLP!!!!!!!
<lord4163> sireorion: ?
<sireorion> Mata in skivan med etiketten "Ubuntu-server 10.04.2 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20150218.1)" I enheten"
<sireorion> What is this????
<sireorion> lord4163, i think u playing some games with me my freind ;)
<lord4163> sireorion: Den vill hämta de paket från cd skivan istället från nätet
<sireorion> japp
<lord4163> Du måste kommentera ut den i /etc/apt/sources.list
<sireorion> ok
<sireorion> då göra jag det
<Amoz> varför kör man en gammal 10.04.2 ? varför inte ta den senaste uppdateringen där allt redan ligger på? eller finns ingen 10.04.5?
<lord4163> Amoz: Den har gått ut.
<lord4163> Amoz: 10.04.2 är troligtvis inte versionen som han kör, det var versionen han installerade.
<Philip5> Linda^: dags att vakna nu! skymningen faller...
<Linda^> Philip5: Aldrig får man vara sjuk i fred. Aldrig! :(
<Philip5> Linda^: näpp, se så... upp och hoppa... inge synd om dig
<Linda^> Philip5: :(
<Philip5> Linda^: du ska se att du mår bra om du bara snyter dig och torkar dig bakom öronen ;P
<Linda^> Philip5: Haha
<Linda^> passa dig!
<Philip5> :P
<swecarp> Philip5:  var snäll nu
 * Linda^ snorar ner Philip5 
<Philip5> Linda^: ajabaja
<maxjezy> Heh.
<maxjezy> Ni som lirar minecraft, ni måste testa lego world.
<Linda^> Philip5: :(
<Philip5> Linda^: kom vi inte fram till att du skulle snyta dig och torka dig bakom öronen? då kan du ju inte snora ner mig heller
<Philip5> din toka ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: Du kom fram till det. Jag gör som jag vill ändå :P
<Philip5> tsss
<Linda^> tss back at ya!
<Philip5> Linda^: tur de börjar visa damfotbolls-vm nu när du är sjuk så du får något att göra om nätterna ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: bättre än vadå? Jagä r på jobbet :o
<Philip5> bättre än att ha tråkigt
<Philip5> att se unga tjejer jaga en boll på en gräsmatta är väl jättekul?
<Linda^> Nä :o
<Philip5> Linda^: du är inte rädd att ditt jobb loggar alla ekivoka saker som du skriver på irc?
<Linda^> Det gör dom inte.
<Philip5> kanske börjar
<Linda^> Kanske.
<Linda^> Men då säger dom väl "Den där Philip5.. bra att du är på honom så. Han är jobbig!"
<Philip5> den här kanalen loggas officellt
<Linda^> :D
<Linda^> ja jo, men mitt jobb har viktigare saker att bry sig om :)
<Linda^> än vad jag skriver till dig. Typ snor och sånt :)
<Philip5> trodde du var det viktigaste på ditt jobb
<Linda^> Klart jag är
<Philip5> Linda^: sista raden ;)
<Philip5> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/06/06/%23ubuntu-se.html
<Philip5> snor förevigat
<Philip5> :P
<Linda^> Philip5: Yes! Enjoy it, förever!
<Philip5> Linda^: som op så redigerar jag bort allt dumt jag säger så bara dumt du säger blir kvar ;P
<Linda^> Philip5: Du kanske kan radera från loggen, men du kan inte radera från mitt MINNE! :D
<Philip5> jodå... jag hackar dig också
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> Försök ba
<Linda^> I dare you!
<Philip5> du tror att du är snuvig men det är mina sonder upp genom näsan in i din gärna som du känner av
<Linda^> Philip5: Var inte så elak nu :(
<maxjezy> va snell nu
<Linda^> Philip5: Ser du. Jag har vittnen!
<Hund> Philip5 dissar hårt med ord som "gärna".
<maxjezy> Hund, va inte so elack mot Philip5
<maxjezy> alla kan inte vara som jag
<Philip5> Hund: i hennes järna :D
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy>  aha, alla har satt mig på ignore.
<maxjezy> jaja. det är en da imon å
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-07
<Hund> Haha
<Linda^> :o
<Peyam> Linda^, vgd?
<Peyam> einand, händer brushan?
<hplc> denna plågar mig:
<hplc> W: Misslyckades med att hämta file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository/dists/apt-build/main/binary-i386/Packages  Filen hittades inte
<hplc> E: Några indexfiler gick inte att hämta. De kommer att ignoreras eller så används de gamla istället.
<hplc> varför dyker den upp?
<hplc> använder amd64 och inte i386 om det hänger på det
<Amoz> hplc, exakt vilket kommando kör du, och ge hela output i en pastebin istället
<hplc> enklaste möjliga, bara "sudo apt-build install nåt-paket"
<hplc> ska leta upp nåt att pasta
<Amoz> skulle gissa att du har gammalt skräp i repo-cachen eller nåt
<Amoz> alternativt nåt skumt i apt/sources.list
<Philip5> någon här som har koll på om det generellt sett är vanligt att folk kör ubuntu eller någon ubuntubaserad dist på ppc64el?
<Philip5> av någon anledning så är det relativt många som använder min ppa med den plattformen
<Philip5> tycker det verkar som något som inte borde vara så vanligt
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> farbror Peyam här
<Peyam> ställ era linuxrelaterade frågor
<Hund> Ppc64el?
<Hund> Philip5: ^
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> 64 but powerpc-grej
<Philip5> 64 bit
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Det jag antog.
<Hund> Men det kändes fel.
<Hund> Dog inte det släktet ut för typ 15 år sedan?
<Philip5> men med antalet som använder min ppa jämfört med "vanliga" plattformar så verkar de köra min ppa ovanligt mycket :)
<Philip5> lite konstigt i statistiken med den tycker jag
<Hund> Jag förstår det. :D
<Philip5> tycker det borde dels vara en ganska ovanlig plattform och att de sedan skulle köra mycket ubuntu verkar också lite ovanligt
<Hund> Mjo
<Hund> Hur många använder din repo?
<Philip5> runt 2000 pers
<Hund> Oj då.
<Hund> Jag trodde din repo var död. :P
<Philip5> hehe nä
<Hund> Har du rtorrent med color-patchen där?
<Philip5> bara lite mer snäv
<Philip5> har inte rtorrent där längre
<Philip5> mest digikam och gimp typ
<Hund> Ah
<Philip5> men mina digikam-paket har tydligen blivit lite inofficiell standard mellan dist releasarna
<Hund> Jaså?
<Philip5> jo
<Hund> Använder folk KDE? Knasiga människor.
<Hund> ;P
<Philip5> kde is da shit
<Hund> Jag
<Philip5> fast plasma5 har jag inte börjat köra än
<Hund> Okej. :D
<Hund> Jag har helt kommit av mig med att använda musen nu.
<Philip5> Hund: du kör helt med tankekraft?!
<Hund> Japp!
<Hund> :D
<Hund> haha
<Philip5> voice command
<Hund> Närå. Jag kör med sådant som inte kräver mus bara.
<Hund> Fungerar lite smidigarer.
<Hund> smidigare
<Philip5> tankekraft och voice command alltså
<Hund> :P
<Linda^> Lugna ner er
<Hund> Det är du som ska lugna ner sig!
<Hund> >:D
<Philip5> Linda^: jaha nu tittar du fram
<Linda^> Kan ju inte vara framme hela tiden
<Philip5> inte?
<Linda^> Då skulle du aldrig undra var jag är.
<Linda^> Och så kan vi inte ha det.
<Philip5> jo
<Linda^> Nej.
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> ngn som e vaken i dagens sverige
<Peyam> vi borde kasta ut alla rasister
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-07
<peyam> ngn so kan ngt om matematiskt optimering?
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-08
<hotspot> hej! känner nån till hur man byter wifi kanal på ubuntus inbygda hotspot_
<Spookan> hotspot: Jag har ingen aning, vad säger Google?
<hotspot> google säjer ingerting, därav problemet
<hotspot> finns vissa scripts men dom kräver AP mode vilket min wifi adapter inte stöder
<hotspot> att modifier wifi connection inställningar fungerar inte heller, för ändringarna förbises
<hotspot> network settings har bara on/off knapp för hotspoten vilket inte hjälper så mycket
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-10
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | möte på onsdag 15/6 kl. 20:00, mer info http://rre.nu/7ZcbD
<dauta> Ni kanske kan tala om för mig var jag hittar en kalenderfil i standardformat som innehåller viktiga helgdagar och dylikt (på svenska och för Sverige)? Gärna flera olika stycken med olika kriterier för vad som anses viktigt. Jag har bara hittat en enda som gjorts av en privatperson, och den var inte speciellt välgjord/genomtänkt/komplett.
<dauta> Eller så kan ni inte det...
<Hund> Google har en.
<K350> Kör Alsa med externt ljudkort. Ljudet funkar. Dock int ei firefox. Någon?
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-06
<Hund> Mors
<peyam> salam
<K350> Mopidy-Spotify sök har upphört att fungera...någon lösning?
<K350> sudo pip install --upgrade Mopidy-Spotify-Web
<K350> 4fnns31ekNvQQy
<mumspump> har en fråga hur säkert är keepass finns det några stora säkerhets hål ?
<Spookan> mumspump: Ingen aning, aldrig testat det.
<mumspump> ahh ok det är en lösenords hanterare
<Spookan> Jepp, kollade upp det lite nu.
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-07
<Hund> Det är säkert.
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-08
<Zooklubba> million dollar idea Hund. Du vet alla de här telefonköerna där de säger skit som "Du vet väl om att du kan få lätt hjälp eller göra saker själv på vår hemsida?" som håller på och gör en förbannad. Att man kan säga "Ja det gör jag" så rösten slutar säga den skiten.
<Zooklubba> hörde det väl typ varje eller varannan minut när jag ringde comhemsupporten. "Du kan felsöka på den här sidan" etc. När internet, tv och telefoni var nere. Höra det i 40 minuter gör iaf mig förbannad.
<Zooklubba> och ja, blivit lack nu imorse också pga trafikverket och transportstyrelsens jävla röster.
<andol> Zooklubba: Hör du röster? :)
<Zooklubba> haha, telefonkö har ju röster i sig :(
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Vad sägs om att man  bara säger det en gång i början?
<Zooklubba> de repeterar ju skiten om och om igen under hela väntetiden, är ju det som är problemet.
<Zooklubba> jag gillar comhem. "När det börjar bli din tur, starta om modemet för säkerhets skull. Om du ringer via iptelefoni kommer samtalet avbrytas". Snällt tips om man väntat i närmare en timme.
<Hund> Haha
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-04
<HeMan> Hur får man alt-tab/alt-§/alt-esc att sluta gå till "fel" monitor i gnome-shell 3.28?
<coffe> HeMan,  hur menar du går till fel skärm ?
<coffe> Du menar du vill det inte ska visas på primär skärmen ?
<HeMan> coffe: när jag gör alt-tab/alt-§/alt-esc så vill jag att den bara ska loopa genom de fönster på den skärmen jag har muspekaren
<coffe> kan finnas en plugin
<HeMan> har letat men inte hittat någon som gör det
<coffe> ok.
<babonta> Hej Just ominstallerat till 18.04 men den låser sig ständigt.
<Hund> babonta: Vad hade du innan?
<babonta> !6.04
<babonta> fel det var 17.04
<Hund> Har du spanat i loggarna?
<babonta> nej tipsa mig
<Hund> Du har en del information här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles. :)
<sebbe777> hello
<sebbe777> någon svensk
<sebbe777> ??
<Hund> Det är ju en svensk kanal så.
<sebbe777> såg det efter, haha efterblivet av mig..
<sebbe777> men någon som är duktig på steam här?
<Hund> Fråga inte om att fråga, ställ en fråga och vänta på svar. :P
<sebbe777> okej, är inte jättekunnig på datorer. jag har ett stort problem, jag köpte ett spel (football manager2018) men får inte igång spelet efter att jag installerat det.. kan varken gå in på "butiken" eller "gemenskpa" kan inte göra något egentligen förutom att spela gamla spel som jag har installerade. så min fråga är om någon vet vad som är knas??
<sebbe777> och hur man isåfall kan lösa det
<Hund> SÃ¥ det finns inte med i ditt bibliotek?
<sebbe777> jo där kommer det med
<Hund> Vad händer när du försöker starta det?
<sebbe777> men när jag trycker där så kommer det att de körs 100% sen "synkronisering" sen ingenting alls, det bara försvinner
<Hund> Testa att starta Steam via terminalen och se om den spottar ur sig något där när du försöker starta spelet.
<sebbe777> server response failed 2, står det blandannat
<Hund> Får jag kika på det? Du kan lägga upp outputen här: https://dpaste.de.
<sebbe777> haha hur löser jag det. är somsagt ruskigt dålig på datorer.
<sebbe777> kan det vara något med nätverksport?
<Hund> Markera texten i terminalen och kopiera den bara. :)
<Hund> Det bör det inte vara.
<sebbe777> sådär?
<Hund> Sådär vad?
<sebbe777> kan du se det jag kopierade in?
<sebbe777> https://dpaste.de/7jaH
<Hund> Nuså.
<Hund> Jag ska kika.
<Hund> Är det outputen från när du försöker starta spelet?
<sebbe777> nej det är när jag startar steam
<Hund> Testa att starta spelet också. :)
<sebbe777> i terminalen= ?
<Hund> Starta Steam via terminalen och försök sedan starta spelet.
<sebbe777> går ej
<Hund> Det är därför vi vill köra Steam via terminalen så att man kanske kan få en ledtråd om vad som är fel.
<sebbe777> hur startar jag spelet via terminalen då?
<sebbe777> vilket kommando kör man då
<Hund> Du startar spelet via Steam.
<sebbe777> okej
<sebbe777> händer precis samma sak som förut
<sebbe777> men kommer inget i terminalen
<Hund> Det var ju lustigt.
<sebbe777> jag stänger ner allt och testar igen
<sebbe777> No cached sticky mapping in ActivateActionSet../steamwebhelper: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss3.so: version `NSS_3.22' not found (required by ./libcef.so)
<sebbe777> nu kom det text
<sebbe777> ERROR: ld.so: object '/home/julia/.steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32): ignored. ERROR: ld.so: object '/home/julia/.steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32): ignored. /home/julia/.steam/steamapps/common/Football Manager 2018/fm: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.20
<Barre> !paste
<Barre> ingen bot här inte...
<Hund> Barre: Aw. :(
<sebbe777> sorry
<Barre> np
<Hund> Ptja, det är inget jag blir klok på dock.
<Hund> Hur installerade du Steam?
<sebbe777> via steams hemsida
<Hund> Länka.
<sebbe777> men det har funkat prickfritt i 3 år tills jag installerade FM2018, då ingenting funkar nu
<sebbe777> https://steamcommunity.com/
<sebbe777> kan inte ens se eller göra något i "butik" gemenskap"  allt är bara svart
<Hund> Ah, ett DEB-paket.
<Hund> Ja vet att Steam är ett stort fulhack med lite konstiga och gamla bibliotek.
<Hund> Jag skulle nog testat att installera det via Flatpak istället.
<Hund> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/steam-now-available-flatpak
<sebbe777> okej ska testa det!
<Hund> Barre: Har du dramatiskt lämnat GitHub nu med eller? :P
<Barre> Hund: inte än
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-05
<Nafallo> Hund_, Barre: vi som just hade börjat lägga upp saker där... :-/
 * andol ser verkligen inte problemet med att Microsoft har köpt upp GitHub.
<andol> På kort sikt går det helt emot Microsoft intresses att göra dåliga saker med GitHub, med tanke på hur mycket de försöker profiliera sig mot utvecklare och infra-kunder med att vara cross-platform.
<andol> På långt sikt kan man ändå inte veta, oavsett ägare.
<larsemil> Jag är generallt ANTI att allt mer av internet blir ägt av några få bolag. Hade tyckt det var lika illa om apple, facebook eller google hade köpt.
<larsemil> och med internet menar jag såklart internet samt de stora tjänster som utvecklar internet vidare.
<larsemil> jag hade inte klagat om mozilla foundation hade köpt. :D
<andol> larsemil: Själv ogillar jag i första hand hur mycket som är fokuserat kring GitHub, oavsett ägare.
<Hund> https://www.proxmox.com/en/proxmox-ve
<Hund> Detta verkar ju lite coolt.
<Hund> Open source alternativ till de VMWare har.
<Hund> det
<HeMan> Hund: proxmox är (var?) coffe's käpphäst
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Barre> har också kört proxmox hemma ett tag för länge sedan, samt i några labbmiljöer. bra skit
<Hund> Det såg trevligt ut.
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-06
<cordac> aloha
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-07
<cordac> gewd mornin!
<Hund> Morsning!
<propus> korsning!
<propus> vad händer och fötter ?
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-08
<BarreBus> Barre: testing testing
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-09
<K350> Jag har, vad jag förstår, locale sv_SE UTF-8. Å ä och ö syns fint. Men i  finch funkar inte dessa tre sista bokstäver i alfabetet. Någon som kan hjälpa?
